# Bikepark Geisskopf / Bischofsmais



## trek (15. April 2008)

Weiß schon wer was die ermäßigte Saisonkarte heuer kosten soll wenn man sie am Eröffnungstag in einer Gruppe kauft?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (15. April 2008)

iwas um die 120â¬ fÃ¼r bis einschlieÃlich 14 und 240 ab 15 oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. April 2008)

Ganz clevere Leute schauen einfach mal auf die Seite des Bikeparks oder der Bergbahn. 
Auf der letzten steht auch das die erste Karte 240,- kostet und die zweite 180,-.

http://www.geisskopf.de/


----------



## Sethimus (16. April 2008)

das waer zu einfach...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (16. April 2008)

er hat aber nach dem ermäßigten gruppenpreis am eröffnungstag gefragt...


----------



## trek (16. April 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> er hat aber nach dem ermäßigten gruppenpreis am eröffnungstag gefragt...



 

es gibt ja doch welche in diesem forum die lesen können


----------



## Boogyman (17. April 2008)

Hi, also bisher war es immer so das man sich am Saisonbeginn in eine Liste eingetragen hat und dann kostet die Saisonkarte normal 180 plus Streckenbenutzungsgebühr, glaube ich hab letztes jahr 228 bezahlt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. April 2008)

also wen ich am 26.4 oben bin kann ich mich in die Liste eintrAGEN ? MFG NIK


----------



## Garfieldzzz (21. April 2008)

würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. April 2008)

'sch denke, dass die dann shcon ausliegt, weil unser Teamguru oben sein wird ;-)


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. April 2008)

geil.  Sorry das ich nochmal so dumm frage , wartet ihr dann beim lift oder beim shop? MFG Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogyman (22. April 2008)

Hi, hier nochmal news direkt aus dem Bikepark.
Am kommenden We wird es die Tageskarten für 18 geben da die Strecken noch teils weich sind und der Freeride nicht komplett befahrbar is da in einigen Stellen noch etwas Schnee liegt, hier gibt es aber Umfahrungen.
Es wird 2008 wohl leider keine vegünstigten Saisonkarten mehr geben, sprich 240 plus Streckenbenutzungsgebühr die glaube ich nochmal 25 ausmacht...
Desweiteren gibt es Saisonkarten nur noch mit Passbild!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. April 2008)

Also, Infos vom Boogyman bestätigt,

(ich poste jetz mal im Namen vom Hrn. Loony..)

Verbilligte Saisonkarten werden diese Saison nicht mehr angeboten, Bedanken können wir uns bei den *Vollassis*, die sich zb. zu Zehnt eine Karte geteilt haben und noch mehr Schindluder damit getrieben haben.

...wer darüber hinaus eine will, muss unbedingt ein Passbild mitnehmen.
Also von Sich, nicht von irgendeiner Southparkfigur oder seinem Kuscheltier, wie auch zu oft gesehen..


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Wenn sich zehn Leute eine Karte teilen, trägt das natürlich immens zum wirtschaftlichen Erfolg des Parks bei...Teures Hobby, aber alles drumherum so billig wie möglich.
Und die Gleichen schreien dann am lautesten, wenn ein Veranstalter dicht macht, weils sich nicht für ihn rentiert.

Macht der Park wirklich am Wochenende auf ? Nach den Regenfällen hier in München halte ich das für fraglich.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. April 2008)

Jop, Genau, mit Marken wie Intense, Santa, TroyLee und Carbonzeugs protzen und das Geld geradezu aus dem Fenster schmeißen, sich dann aber wegen im Vergleich lächerlichen 18 Euro aufführen - die Leute können sich gern bei mir Persönlich einen Arschtritt abholen..

jupp, macht def. am WE schon auf, wir sind ab Samstag morgen da!


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Ich hab mir nix zu Schulden kommen lassen ! Den Arschtritt hätte ich trotzdem gerne


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Und was ist das ? Eben gesehen:

Achtung!! Stand 22.04.2008
Auf Grund sehr starker Regenfälle sind unsere neu präparierten Strecken extrem aufgeweicht und im Moment teilweise nicht befahrbar!!!

Durch die Umbauarbeiten in den letzten Wochen konnte sich das Erdreich noch nicht richtig setzen und hat sich jetzt mit Wasser vollgesaugt.
Wir hoffen das sich das Wetter bis zum Wochenende bessert und die Strecken noch abtrocknen können.
Sollte es weiter regnen muss der Opening Termin leider um eine Woche verschoben werden.

Euer Bikepark Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. April 2008)

Na gutti, Openig regulär der 2604 - im Zweifelsfall muss man denk ich immer vorher anrufen..

...also bei uns ist grad wundertollster Sonnenschein ;-)


----------



## LoonyG (23. April 2008)

moinsen

hab grad nit dem Liftbetreiber telefoniert, JA, mit den Saisonkarten stimmt
er meinte die Karten jibet jetzt für 210 Eusens,

wegen der meldung vom 22.04. von Hr Schneider, das hat er anscheinend heute wiederufen, da das Wetter anscheinend besser wird... 

ich find es schaut da garnicht soooo schlecht aus
http://www.geisskopf.de/winter/livecam/livecam.htm

also ich werd am we schon mal rausschauen, auch wg leute treffen, Bier trinken, und blödsinn quatschen

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit, mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zur Strecke zu kommen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. April 2008)

Also von DEG HBF - Unterbreitenau verkehrt lt. db.de schon ein Bus, ob der jedoch Radlfahrer mitnimmt entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis..


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

Ist Unterbreitenau das Dorf am Fusse der Strecke?


----------



## LoonyG (23. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ist Unterbreitenau das Dorf am Fusse der Strecke?



so isses, aber Dorf kann man dazu eig nicht sagen 

mit Öffentlichen bis DEG is in der Regel kein Problem, aber von DEG bis zum Geisskopf............... oida do gehts, gaaanz sche auffe *schwitz*

greetz


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2008)

Hi also ich war am sonntag oben, wir waren aber nur unten an der double line, so schauts ned schlecht da oben aus 

Zum Thema Öffentliche Verkehrmittel:

Bus fährt rauf, und hält auch direkt am geisskopf(gibt da ne haltestelle) das Bus unternehmen heisst  Hansbauer, Man kann auch  mit der Waldbahn fahren, muss dann aber noch irgendwie 1 Std. mit dem Bikezum bikepark , ch bin auf jeden Fall am SA oben, am abend könnt ihr euch in deggendorf noch besaufen  Frühlingsfest


----------



## Speedbullit (24. April 2008)

Was wurde denn neu gebaut?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (24. April 2008)

FDoppepost


----------



## Garfieldzzz (24. April 2008)

Dh und Fr wurden teilweise neu gemacht, sonst halt des meiste restauriert.

Mit öffentlichen hoch is eher schlecht aber sonst gibts 2 möglichkeiten.
a) Busfahrer überreden am Gk aussteigen fertig
b) mit der Waldbahn nach Triefenried fahren und die 4 oder was km hochfahren/schieben (1 oder 2 lassen sich fahren)

achja ich war am sonntag auch oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (24. April 2008)

na also......

MTB-ZONE

Achtung!! Stand: 23.04.2008
Die Strecken sind fast vollständig abgetrocknet und in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Das heißt, für das Opening am 26. 04 2008 ist grünes Licht.

Das Bikepark Team freut sich auf euren Besuch.


greetz


----------



## LoonyG (25. April 2008)

weis jemand was nues wegen morgen, schaut ja nicht gras prickelnd aus im moment.........

greetz


----------



## flodiho (25. April 2008)

hoi leuts, ich bin morgen auch dort aber leider nur mit ein er bremse.. na toll.   die von der post streiken ja und ich hab meine vodere bremse vom hersteller umgeauscht nicht mehr rechzeitig bekommen. 

muss man dort ganz in der früh schon da sein oder reicht da so mittag rum wegen der kartenermäßigung zum eintragen??  

greetz flo, der höllisch angst hat, sich auf dem DH mit einer bremse zu maulen


----------



## rex_sl (25. April 2008)

alter schwede. du kannst doch nicht nur mit ner hr bremse dh fahren gehen bei dem wetter. auch bei tollem sonnenschein legts dich voll aufs fressbrett.


----------



## flodiho (25. April 2008)

lol joa ich weis.. darum werde ich auch nur die dirtline und den biker x n bissl abchecken..   dh is mir mit einer bremse schon zu übel^^


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. April 2008)

flodiho schrieb:


> hoi leuts, ich bin morgen auch dort aber leider nur mit ein er bremse.. na toll.   die von der post streiken ja und ich hab meine vodere bremse vom hersteller umgeauscht nicht mehr rechzeitig bekommen.
> 
> muss man dort ganz in der früh schon da sein oder reicht da so mittag rum wegen der kartenermäßigung zum eintragen??
> 
> greetz flo, der höllisch angst hat, sich auf dem DH mit einer bremse zu maulen



Ermässigte Karte wird es leider ned mehr geben (steht auf der ersten Seite des Freds) MFG NIK Bis morgen


----------



## gunnii (25. April 2008)

Stinksauer wegen der Liftkartenpreise  .
Das sich Leute eine Karte teilen, find ich nicht in Ordnung! Aber mit einem Passbild in der Karte ist das Thema in Zukunft gegessen (traurig, dass es nicht anders geht  ). Das man jetzt die vergünstigte Saisonkarte abschafft, darüber bin ich wirklich enttäuscht. 
Bitte korigiert mich, falls das nicht richtig ist:
Die Liftpreise am Geißkopf, find ich allgemein zu teuer. Für eine Erhöhung der Streckennutzungsgebühr hätte ich jederzeit Verständnis. Aber das ist am Geißkopf genau der Punkt! Wo ich woanders mit meiner Liftkarte auch den Streckenbau und die Pflege der Strecken bezahle, kassiert hier der Liftbetreiber die ganze Kohle nur für einen veralteten Einersessel, der eine Ewigkeit braucht, bis er oben ist und einen Schlepper, der oft trotz Bedarf nicht in Betrieb ist. Der Sessellift läuft sowieso wegen der Sommerrodelbahn.
Also, für mich rentiert sich eine Saisonkarte nicht mehr!
Gruß Güni


----------



## flodiho (25. April 2008)

LoonyG schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> hab grad nit dem Liftbetreiber telefoniert, JA, mit den Saisonkarten stimmt
> er meinte die Karten jibet jetzt für 210 Eusens,



guckst du hier nick


----------



## LoonyG (25. April 2008)

sers

hab gehört das die Saisonkarte in Ogau 300  kostet, fur nur eine Strecke die bei  Feuchtem Wetter tagelang unbefahrbar bleibt, ausserdem is da die Saison kürzer...........

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (25. April 2008)

flodiho schrieb:


> guckst du hier nick



OK bin scho still  Lass ma uns ma morgen überraschen


----------



## Astaroth (26. April 2008)

Und gab´s jetzt die günstigeren Saisonkarten???

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## mfux (27. April 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Und gab´s jetzt die günstigeren Saisonkarten???
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, können wir uns bei den Idioten bedanken, die sich eine Saisonkarte geteilt haben...
Karten kosten jetzt 210 Euro, 5 Euro für die Karte selbst. Dazu kommen noch 15 Euro Streckengebühr. Also, alles halb so schlimm. Ist ein fairer Preis, meiner Meinung nach!!


Gruß,

MF


----------



## FreeriderMuc (27. April 2008)

Moin,

wie sind denn die Bedingungen? Wollte evtl. am Freitag hin, ich hoffe das Wetter passt.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## flodiho (27. April 2008)

da die strecken neu eingesandet wurden ist alles noch ein bissle träge, bzw. wie pudding^^ aber mit der zeit gehts.  muss man halt n bissle mehr treten


----------



## The Passenger (27. April 2008)

Ist wer nächstes Wochenende da?

Hoffentlich ist bis dahin mein Rad wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2008)

wenns wetter passt ... japp ... neuen hobel einfahrn ... aber will ich halt net gleich dreckig machen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. April 2008)

gunnii schrieb:


> Stinksauer wegen der Liftkartenpreise  .
> Das sich Leute eine Karte teilen, find ich nicht in Ordnung! Aber mit einem Passbild in der Karte ist das Thema in Zukunft gegessen (traurig, dass es nicht anders geht  ). Das man jetzt die vergünstigte Saisonkarte abschafft, darüber bin ich wirklich enttäuscht.
> Bitte korigiert mich, falls das nicht richtig ist:
> Die Liftpreise am Geißkopf, find ich allgemein zu teuer. Für eine Erhöhung der Streckennutzungsgebühr hätte ich jederzeit Verständnis. Aber das ist am Geißkopf genau der Punkt! Wo ich woanders mit meiner Liftkarte auch den Streckenbau und die Pflege der Strecken bezahle, kassiert hier der Liftbetreiber die ganze Kohle nur für einen veralteten Einersessel, der eine Ewigkeit braucht, bis er oben ist und einen Schlepper, der oft trotz Bedarf nicht in Betrieb ist. Der Sessellift läuft sowieso wegen der Sommerrodelbahn.
> ...




Das es vergünstigte Liftkarten nicht mehr gibt und die Sache somit teurer wird (obwohl doch der Staat die Mehrwertsteuer von 19 auf 7% für Liftbetriebe gesenkt hat) ist angesichts dieses alten Lifts schon viel Geld. Der darf ja vom TÜV aus gar nimmer schneller fahren weils zu riskant wäre hab ich gehört... Sollte dies stimmen, ist dann eigendlich die Auffahrt oder die Abfahrt riskanter??

Ogau + Winterberg ist mit 300 Euro/Saisonkarte vielleicht ein Extrembeispiel, BMais liegt preislich halbwegs im grünen Bereich, trotzdem gibts wo anders moderne Lifte/Seilbahnen zu dem Preis!!

In Wagrain sind die Strecken gepflegt und gehegt wie nirgends anders, das Liftpersonal ist superfreundlich, die Flying Mozart fliegt wirklich superschnell hoch, alles ist prima und letztes Jahr gabs dort die Saisonkarte für Erwachsene für 160 Euro. Leogang 194 Euro, Saalbach 194 Euro ... so gesehn ist BMais natürlich teuer und technisch voll hinterm Mond.


Viel mehr habe ich mich letztes Jahr gefragt für was ich Streckenbenutzung bezahle... bei der teils miserablen Pflege und Zustand.


Ich probiers dieses Jahr noch mal mit ner Saisonkarte. Gehts wieder so eng aus wie die letzten Jahre und wirds 2009 nochmal teurer dann mag ich irgendwann nimmer.


----------



## Astaroth (28. April 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Ist wer nächstes Wochenende da?
> 
> Hoffentlich ist bis dahin mein Rad wieder da




Dere,
ich eventuell 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Light (28. April 2008)

also nachdem ihr alle räder für über 2k fahrts, braucht ihr euch wegen den 200 für die liftkarte auch keine gedanken machen. ne snowboard saisonkarte ist meistens teurer und kann bei weitem nicht so lange genutzt werden.

zu den strecken: ich finde, dass in den bikercross strecken die absprünge etwas komisch geshaped sind. die kicken irgendwie zu sehr. die strecke hat etwas an flow verlohren. oder aber auch ich über den winter ;-)

dh ist geil. unterer teil wird super, wenn er mal trocken ist.
freeride: wie immer


----------



## The Passenger (28. April 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Viel mehr habe ich mich letztes Jahr gefragt für was ich Streckenbenutzung bezahle... bei der teils miserablen Pflege und Zustand.



Es wurde schon mehrfach erörtert, dass die Bikeparkbetreiber von den Liftgebühren keinen Cent sehen. 
Die Streckennutzungsgebühr wurde eingeführt, um die vorhandenen Strecken auszubaun und um neue Strecken anlegen zu können. So wurde z.B. der neue DH oder der größte Teil vom FR nur durch die Nutzungsgebühr möglich gemacht. Es steckt ferner ne Menge Arbeit drin, den Park unterm Jahr auf Vordermann zu halten. 

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich auch eingestehen, dass die Leute dort sehr unkoordiniert vorangehen, auch bei der Erhaltung der Strecken und beim Anlegen von neuen Strecken. Paradebeispiel: Der Vorfall mit dem Gastwirt.

Man weiß irgendwie nach wie vor nicht, was man von der ganzen Sache halten soll..


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. April 2008)

Light schrieb:


> also nachdem ihr alle räder für über 2k fahrts, braucht ihr euch wegen den 200 für die liftkarte auch keine gedanken machen. ne snowboard saisonkarte ist meistens teurer und kann bei weitem nicht so lange genutzt werden.
> 
> zu den strecken: ich finde, dass in den bikercross strecken die absprünge etwas komisch geshaped sind. die kicken irgendwie zu sehr. die strecke hat etwas an flow verlohren. oder aber auch ich über den winter ;-)
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung.
Hab mir auch eine Geholt, weil sie sich auch echt mühe gegeben haben, Gut, Absprünge fand ich jetzt nur BigMama uuuurkomisch (lol) aber ansontsten...könnte ein Kracher werden, wenns mal eingefahren und eingesifft ist..

DH is ja mal nur noch schön gemacht, bis auf dieses Dumme Mittelstück, das ich allgemein ned mag ;-) 
Nur der 3 cm tiefe Brechsand (würg) auf den Absprüngen nervt teilweise bissken...


----------



## The Passenger (28. April 2008)

Neue Sachen wurden eh nicht gebaut, oder? Es wurden nur die alten Strecken wieder aufgepeppelt?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. April 2008)

soviel ich jetz gesehen habe  jop
...war letztes jahr aber auch nicht wirklich da...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. April 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Es wurde schon mehrfach erörtert, dass die Bikeparkbetreiber von den Liftgebühren keinen Cent sehen.
> Die Streckennutzungsgebühr wurde eingeführt, um die vorhandenen Strecken auszubaun und um neue Strecken anlegen zu können. So wurde z.B. der neue DH oder der größte Teil vom FR nur durch die Nutzungsgebühr möglich gemacht. Es steckt ferner ne Menge Arbeit drin, den Park unterm Jahr auf Vordermann zu halten.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite muss ich auch eingestehen, dass die Leute dort sehr unkoordiniert vorangehen, auch bei der Erhaltung der Strecken und beim Anlegen von neuen Strecken. Paradebeispiel: Der Vorfall mit dem Gastwirt.
> ...




Ok, ich muss gestehen das ich in der Hinsicht wohl verwöhnt bin. Ich war 2007 das erste Mal in meinem Leben in Winterberg und Wagrain. Was ich dort erlebt habe - ich hätts nicht geglaubt wenns nicht real gewesen wär.

Streckenzustand, Streckenpflege und Freundlichkeit ist da Top - BMais weit vom Ideal entfernt.

Allerdings - und das hast Du ja auch schon angesprochen - arbeitet man dort MITEINANDER und nicht GEGENEINANDER!  (Bikepark vs. Liftbetreiber vs. Grundstücksbesitzer vs. Wanderer...)


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2008)

Viel schlimmer als die verkorkste Zusammenarbeit in Bmais finde ich eigentlich, dass außer Ogau kaum ein anderer bayerischer Ort eine geile Strecke auf die Beine stellt.
Vorallem in der Nähe Münchens fehlt noch was, die Klientel / Kundschaft wäre da, aber Orte wie Garmisch etc. haben den Hals halt schon voll genug von den normalen Touris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (28. April 2008)

hy also es stimmt schon der park wird vielleicht 2-3 mal in der saison herrgerichtet,  neue dinge gibt es schon in der Evil Eye ein neuerholzjump
und unten in der mitte zwischen dh und bikercross ein kleiner double, sonst fällt mir nichts ein, achja bin auc am WE oben, Saisonkarte juhe


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als die verkorkste Zusammenarbeit in Bmais finde ich eigentlich, dass außer Ogau kaum ein anderer bayerischer Ort eine geile Strecke auf die Beine stellt.
> Vorallem in der Nähe Münchens fehlt noch was, die Klientel / Kundschaft wäre da, aber Orte wie Garmisch etc. haben den Hals halt schon voll genug von den normalen Touris.




Also das Du direkt vor der Haustür eine Strecke bekommst ist wohl aussichtslos. Für ne gute Strecke brauchts auch nen Berg, ideal mit Lift und sowas dürfte es im Großraum München nicht geben.

Die Bereitschaft, Strecken anzulegen wäre sicher da aber es scheitert an der Bürokratie. Wir hatten zwei absolut geile DH-Strecken in der Nähe von Donaustauf. Die zog Biker aus 150 KM Umkreis an und war top. Bis es leider einen Unfall gab und die Behörden davon Wind bekamen...
Seitdem wird uns ein Stein nach dem nächsten vor die Füße gerollt und negative Punkte an den Haaren herbeigeholt, ein Interesse an der Strecke von Behördenseite nicht wirklich zu erkennen.

Würden wir morgen grünes Licht erhalten hätte Bayern in 3 Wochen wieder zwei geile DH-Strecken mehr...


Ich finde das wir in Bayern bzw. Süddeutschland trotzdem eigendlich sehr zufrieden sein müssen. Im Umkreis von ca. 300KM um München hast Du z.B. BMais, Ochsenkopf, Mitterfirmannsreuth, Leogang, Saalbach, Ogau, Lenggrieß, Hindelang, Wagrain, evtl. sogar auch Schladming und Bad Wildbad.

Ein Biker ausm Ruhrpott oder aus Norddeutschland hat Winterberg und sonst... ???


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2008)

Stimmt ! Einen Berg brauch ich ja auch... 
Ich wollte mich auch nicht grundsätzlich beschweren, aber die Entfernungen zu vielen der Parks sind auch von München relativ groß, um eben mal so da hin zu fahren. Ich hab zwar kein Problem mit der Anreise, aber bei vielen Deiner genannten Strecken sind ruckzuck 400 km hin und zurück beieinander.
Außerdem ist die Anreise ja auch ein Kostenfaktor.
Trotzdem meine ich, dass gerade in der Garmischer Region sicher Möglichkeiten für schöne Strecken bestünden. Die Entfernung nach M wäre optimal (~90km mit schöner Autobahn ) und touristisch ist auch schon alles da (Unterkünfte, Verpflegung, Kliniken).
Außerdem ist ja schon eine Strecke vorhanden, die aber leider nicht zur Dauereinrichtung geworden ist.


----------



## agrohardtail (29. April 2008)

die rheinländer haben winterberg und willingen^^ sonst nur inoffiziele strecken.

bin von do bis sa in b-mais. mit welcher strecke könnte mand en dh in b-mais vergleichen auf den bildern ist der dem in wibe ähnlich oder?


----------



## The Passenger (29. April 2008)

Ha, auf dich freu ich mich ja schon besonders


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. April 2008)

Gut das ich das weiß, dann komm ich nicht


----------



## Speedbullit (29. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> die rheinländer haben winterberg und willingen^^ sonst nur inoffiziele strecken.
> 
> bin von do bis sa in b-mais. mit welcher strecke könnte mand en dh in b-mais vergleichen auf den bildern ist der dem in wibe ähnlich oder?



dh bmais ist nicht im entferntesten mit dem dh in wberg zu vergleichen. ist um einiges härter.


----------



## agrohardtail (29. April 2008)

ja cool dann lass ich mich mal überraschen und wie lang ist der ungefähr?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. April 2008)

Der DH in WiBe war 2007 im unteren Bereich ein Fichtenslalom, schön ausgebaut mit Sprüngen wo man vorher abbremsen musste um das Ende der Landung zu treffen, keine Schwierigkeit und sehr kurz.

DH BMais war 2007 meist ungepflegt, ein paar größere Sprünge die aber super umfahren werden können, Roadgap, ein paar Steinstufen mit Landung mitten in nem losen Stein-Geröllfeld, paar Schlammstellen die niemals trocken waren, Steinfelder die gefährliche Spalten  enthielten (Laufradschrotter) usw. und ca. 2 KM lang.

Der DH in WiBe is einfacher wie der FR in BMais is meine Meinung.


Ich bin vielleicht Do - Fr dort... wenns nicht zu viel schifft weil dann is mir zelten zu doof und ich fahr lieber hier bei mir zwei Tage MX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (30. April 2008)

vllt sieht man sich ja mal 2km hört sich doch mal gut an und viele steine


----------



## double D (30. April 2008)

Ich werd auch vo do bis Sa dort sein, bin richtig geil drauf!


----------



## agrohardtail (30. April 2008)

dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal da finde das immer interessant forumsmitglieder zu treffen.
bei einigen freu ich mich richtig drauf.


----------



## double D (30. April 2008)

wirst mit deinem Solid unterwegs sein!? 
Dann klopf einfach mal an (weißes getarntes Morewood)
Grüße


----------



## osarias (30. April 2008)

Also wir werden ab heute Abend am Geißkopf sein und werden bis Sonntag dort campen! Schwarzer VW-Bus siehe Galerie!
Das Wetter soll ja auch einigermaßen werden!

Ach ja hab gerade angerufen, Strom steht aktuell noch nicht zur Verfügung. aber mit etwas glück bekommen die es morgen hin!


----------



## Garfieldzzz (30. April 2008)

ich fahr morgen auch wieder rauf allerdings nur mim ht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (30. April 2008)

So wies aussieht kommt mein Rahmen noch rechtzeitig zum Wochenende.

Hat irgendjemand, der am Samstag auch fährt, ein AVID ENTLÜFTUNGSKIT? Könnte mich derjenige dann kurz per PN anschreiben?


----------



## khuti (30. April 2008)

Bin ab do abend auch da.


----------



## agrohardtail (30. April 2008)

ich hoffe mal das passsenger recht hat und über bayern die sonne lacht^^ aber laut wetterbericht soll es am donnerstag regnen und freitag samstag die sonne scheinen


----------



## Johann3s (1. Mai 2008)

Hey,

paar Leute von hier und ich wollten am Samstag auch an Gaiskopf, sind nur noch grad am zweifeln wegen den Strecken. Kann von euch jemand sagen wie nass die Strecken zur Zeit sind? Hat ja immerhin die ganze Woche durchgeregnet (laut wetterbericht)
Nachdem ich noch nie dort war weiß ich auch nicht wie die Strecken so bei Nässe/feuchte zum fahren sind. Kann da jemand was drüber sagen?

Johannes


----------



## teatimetom (1. Mai 2008)

Johann3s schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> paar Leute von hier und ich wollten am Samstag auch an Gaiskopf, sind nur noch grad am zweifeln wegen den Strecken. Kann von euch jemand sagen wie nass die Strecken zur Zeit sind? Hat ja immerhin die ganze Woche durchgeregnet (laut wetterbericht)
> Nachdem ich noch nie dort war weiß ich auch nicht wie die Strecken so bei Nässe/feuchte zum fahren sind. Kann da jemand was drüber sagen?
> ...


aber doch nicht mit dem einrad... arge sache 

der freeride ist auch bei richtigem regen gut zu befahren ...
downhill soll wohl momentan noch zu frisch angelegt sein (unterres stück) und noch sehr weich
allgemein ists schöner bei regen wie in oberammergau (da dann  nur leicht feucht)
der geisskopf ist ja relativ flach


----------



## Johann3s (1. Mai 2008)

jau danke  

mhhh wenn der downhill noch sehr weich ist.... vll doch lieber nach wildbad. Naja wir werden sehen.

ha...nässer wie ogau geht glaub fast nicht


----------



## teatimetom (1. Mai 2008)

ähm meinte rutschigkeits mäßig... der boden rutscht irgendwie weniger am geisskopf ...


----------



## FreeriderMuc (1. Mai 2008)

Fährt noch jemand morgen von München aus hin?


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Mai 2008)

heut hats geregnet am GK so 2STD ging dann aber wieder, da das wetter besser werden soll denke ich doch das die Strecken am WE gut zu befahren sind, die FR war heud bloss a bissl schlamig...


----------



## flodiho (1. Mai 2008)

hi, leute-- also wer big bettys drauf hat, kann die freeridestrecke vergessen. das is eine rutschpartie und macht nicht wirklich spaß. bikercross und 4x siend in gutem zustand nur am kurfenende sind die kurfen leicht aufgeweicht.
downhill bin ich gar nicht gefahren wegen der schlechten reifen. aber ich denke mal es is identische wie bei der freeride. steine + schlamm= gar nicht gut für big bettys^^  sammstag werde ich auch wider drinne sein.. also bis die tage.


der typ mit den roten felgen am schwarzen bike^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (2. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen aus der Waldperle,
 gestern war wetscream angesagt, der DH ist im unteren drittel extrem  schlammig, mit riesigen batzlöchern, die heute denke ich noch nicht weg sind. Sonst ist er sehr geil und gut hergerichtet, keine Bremswellen etc. 

PS: ich mach mich jetzt fertig und geh fahren!


----------



## FreeriderMuc (2. Mai 2008)

So gerade aus Bischofsmais zurück.

Ich fand den DH flüssiger zu fahren als die Freeridestrecke, zumal letztere auch ganz schön feucht ist, DH fast ganz trocken.

Der Lift ist ja echt superlangsam, und ich dachte schon den alten Lift aus Willingen kann man nicht mehr toppen.

Leider hats mir den Rahmen zerbrochen, deswegen die frühe Rückreise...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (2. Mai 2008)

Oha, Rahmen zerbrochen? Wie ist denn das passiert? Was war's denn für'n Rahmen? Hoffentlich hast selber nix abgekriegt! 

War heut auch in Bmais, Strecken sind super! Downhill ist perfekt, ganz ohne Schlammstellen ist's ja fast langweilig, um das Schlammloch unten gibts (inzwischen?) ne Umfahrung. Ein Großteil der Stecke ist aber trocken. Eigentlich ist es nur oben im Wald etwas feucht. Auch der Freeride geht durchaus zu fahren. Wie üblich ist er schon noch etwas nässer, aber es ist nicht so, dass man nur am Rutschen wäre. Entsprechend hab ich am Abend nichtmal das Bike gewaschen, war nicht nötig. Wettermäßig hat's gepasst bis auf zwei kurze Schauer. Insgesamt kann ich's nur empfehlen hinzufahren. 

Milkman


----------



## FreeriderMuc (2. Mai 2008)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Oha, Rahmen zerbrochen? Wie ist denn das passiert? Was war's denn für'n Rahmen? Hoffentlich hast selber nix abgekriegt!
> Milkman



Ist ein 2007er Bergamont Enduro 6.7, bis auf die Minion DH im vollen Serienzustand. Fuhr auch den ganzen Tag sehr gut, wobei ich manchmal etwas mehr Federweg (eher auf der Freeridestrecke als auf dem DH) vermisse...

Gebrochen sind beide! Kettenstreben (eine an der vorderen, eine an der hinteren Schweißnaht). Passiert ist das direkt oben an der DH Strecke, da sind ja auf der Wiese zwei kleine Sprünge und direkt danach der kleine Sprung in den Wald. Als ich landete saß ich eine Etage tiefer. Mir ist nix passiert, bin dabei auch gar nicht gestürzt...

Runter gings dann mit dem Lift, war ja gott sei dank ganz oben...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (2. Mai 2008)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Ist ein 2007er Bergamont Enduro 6.7, bis auf die Minion DH im vollen Serienzustand. Fuhr auch den ganzen Tag sehr gut, wobei ich manchmal etwas mehr Federweg (eher auf der Freeridestrecke als auf dem DH) vermisse...
> 
> Gebrochen sind beide! Kettenstreben (eine an der vorderen, eine an der hinteren Schweißnaht). Passiert ist das direkt oben an der DH Strecke, da sind ja auf der Wiese zwei kleine Sprünge und direkt danach der kleine Sprung in den Wald. Als ich landete saß ich eine Etage tiefer. Mir ist nix passiert, bin dabei auch gar nicht gestürzt...
> 
> Runter gings dann mit dem Lift, war ja gott sei dank ganz oben...



Oh Mann, das ist bitter, so sollte n'Tag im Bikepark nicht enden. Hab ab und zu einen mit Bergamont Enduro gesehen, weiß nicht, ob du das warst, oder ob da mehr davon unterwegs waren. Hab mir immer gedacht, dass das'n schönes Bike ist. Hoffe du kriegst das irgendwie auf Garantie geregelt. Aber, muss schon sagen, Bischofsmais kann ganz schön auf's Material gehen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich heute den Klang von "losem Felsbrocken an Felge" gehört hab. 

Milkman


----------



## FreeriderMuc (2. Mai 2008)

Ja ist echt Schei$$e! Wollte am Sonntag mit ein paar Freunden nach Winterberg für ein langes WE und jetzt hab ich kein Bike mehr. Vor Ort eins leihen kostet auch schlanke 39 pro Tag. Naja, aber was willste machen. 

Ich hoffe die Garantie regelt das alles, Dämpfer und Kettenblätter haben auch was abbekommen. Im Fahrradladen fragte man mich was ich für Riesendrops damit gesprungen wäre, nur leider trifft das nicht zu. Und ein Besuch im Bikepark soll das Ding doch aushalten können....


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2008)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Garantie regelt das alles, Dämpfer und Kettenblätter haben auch was abbekommen. Im Fahrradladen fragte man mich was ich für Riesendrops damit gesprungen wäre, nur leider trifft das nicht zu. Und ein Besuch im Bikepark soll das Ding doch aushalten können....


 
ob das ding die dh strecke aushalten muss wag ich zu bezweifeln ... da is mindestens ein sprung drin, wo du wennst zu kurz kommst brutale kräfte in den rahmen einleitest


----------



## FreeriderMuc (2. Mai 2008)

deswegen fahre ich auch immer den chickenway...


----------



## teatimetom (3. Mai 2008)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Ist ein 2007er Bergamont Enduro 6.7, bis auf die Minion DH im vollen Serienzustand. Fuhr auch den ganzen Tag sehr gut, wobei ich manchmal etwas mehr Federweg (eher auf der Freeridestrecke als auf dem DH) vermisse...
> 
> Gebrochen sind beide! Kettenstreben (eine an der vorderen, eine an der hinteren Schweißnaht). Passiert ist das direkt oben an der DH Strecke, da sind ja auf der Wiese zwei kleine Sprünge und direkt danach der kleine Sprung in den Wald. Als ich landete saß ich eine Etage tiefer. Mir ist nix passiert, bin dabei auch gar nicht gestürzt...
> 
> Runter gings dann mit dem Lift, war ja gott sei dank ganz oben...



ja der geisskopf.... etwa gleiche stelle , etwas weiter unten , erster langer sprung im wald, da ists passiert
 , nächster sprung steht eine felsplatte ab die so arg nach oben zeigt

bin ich auch nur etwas kurz gesprungen und dann :




GKDH = Materialmod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2008)

genau an die stelle dachte ich beim brutale kräfte in den Rahmen einleiten 

der neue GKDH is sauber! gefahrn relativ soft zum material.... der alte war deutlich härter

... so und bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich heuer ne saisonkarte brauch ...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (3. Mai 2008)

wurde der felsenabsprung da geändert? der ist doch nur ganz links steil und hoch und die ideallinie führt sowieso eher über die rechte hälfte des felsens...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2008)

ich meinte den sprung vor dem steilen stein den man eh net nutzt


----------



## teatimetom (3. Mai 2008)

jo den mein ich auhc .. da sind enorme kräfte am walten... den steilen stein lass ich immer aus und spring ganz rechts über erdhügel, reicht , muss mann dann schon bremsen für den corner jump

der steile stein würde mich reizen nur leider ist die weiterfahrt da etwas schwer muss man landen gleich ne kurve fahren damits weiter geht

kauf dir schon ne saison karte ez


----------



## xxFRESHxx (3. Mai 2008)

aso, geht eigentlich auch klar auf dem post hervor... nächstes mal genauer lesen 

nächste woche werd ich wahrscheinlich auch mal zum geißkopf schauen wenns wetter passt.

hat eigentlich niemand bilder gemacht?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (3. Mai 2008)

ich bin nächstes we wieder am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> kauf dir schon ne saison karte ez


 
net so einfach da ich im sommer auch nach spicak muss ...


----------



## Lockedup90 (3. Mai 2008)

So bin auch heute aus Bischofsmais wieder gekommen. War das erste mal da. Habe insgesamt 3 Tage dort verbracht. 
Muss echt sagen, die Strecken gefallen mit sehr gut. Besonders die DH Strecke, die Sitzt jetzt sehr gut bei mir.
Schade nur, dass ich 500km fahren muss dann wäre ich öfters da. Habe schon Sehnsucht


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich, war auch mim Locke da und war echt super geil. Der Downhill trägt seinen Namen auch zurecht. Da ballert es wenigstens mal richtig. Waren ne Menge Fotografen an der Strecke fand ich. Falls das einer der Knipser liest, wäre nett wenn ihr Bilder Hochladen könntet. Wir hatten alle weißte Royal Trikots an (Team Amok Racing).

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## agrohardtail (4. Mai 2008)

ja stimmt alle ausser mir^^
aber war mal richtig geil in b-mais.


----------



## Johann3s (4. Mai 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> hat eigentlich niemand bilder gemacht?



'n paar von meiner Digicam

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4729121#post4729121


----------



## flodiho (4. Mai 2008)

achsooo ihr wart des.. lol ich war der mit dem norco mit roten felgen und rotem troy lee trikot unten an der bikestation.


----------



## double D (5. Mai 2008)

> hat eigentlich niemand bilder gemacht?



doch, muss ich noch hochladen, aber ich hab glaub ich keine von anderen Fahrern.....war nicht selbst der Fotomann

Grüße an die Amokracer


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. Mai 2008)

Ja danke schön, gruß zurück. Wir werden wohl im Juli wieder kommen! Dann gehts weiter  .

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Das Brot (7. Mai 2008)

gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Neurungen dieses Jahr...

also die kleine Slopestyle Area unten bei den Dirts kenn ich schon von letztem Jahr aber was ist z.Bsp. mit dem zweiten DH oder neuen Sprüngen die es erst seit 2008 gibt.

Sind am kommenden Wochenende im Park... ca. 20 Leute die alle mehr oder weniger in Rot durch die Gegend eiern werden. 

cya


----------



## double D (7. Mai 2008)

richtig neues gibt es eigentlich nichts, oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2008)

double D schrieb:


> richtig neues gibt es eigentlich nichts, oder hab ich was übersehen?



100% Zustimm


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (7. Mai 2008)

Am DH gibt's n'neues Double und an einer Stelle so ne Art Chickenline, wenn ich das recht gesehen habe (k.A., bin sie nicht gefahren  ). Ansonsten hab ich am Evil Eye einen neuen Sprung aus Holz gesehen und auf dem 4x wurden die meisten Doubles und Sprünge angeschärft. Zumindest  stellt sich das mir so da, war letztes Jahr ziemlich am Schluss auch. 

Milkman


----------



## mike0h (7. Mai 2008)

Ich werde nächstes WE auch da sein, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Der untere Teil vom DH wurde auch teilweise neu gebaut und etwas gepflegt. Geht jetzt deutlich schneller und materialschonender zu fahren... sehr geil sag ich nur.

MIKE


----------



## double D (8. Mai 2008)

> Am DH gibt's n'neues Double



Wo ist der? bin ich bestimmt gefahren, habs aber nicht als neu registriert!


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (8. Mai 2008)

double D schrieb:


> Wo ist der? bin ich bestimmt gefahren, habs aber nicht als neu registriert!



Ich glaube dass es am Übergang vom mittleren Teil des DH zum unteren ein neues Double gibt. Mir ist das zumindest nie aufgefallen. Da in der Nähe, wo man zum 4x abbiegen kann. Kann mich aber auch täuschen und das Ding ist gar nicht so neu. 

Milkman


----------



## kingofdirt (8. Mai 2008)

so ich bin am Freitag auch mal wieder in meinem Lieblingspark *freu*

ist's mittlerweile überall trocken?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht wie inzwischen das Schlammloch am unteren DH aussieht, aber ansonsten war schon trocken.


----------



## double D (8. Mai 2008)

> Ich glaube dass es am Übergang vom mittleren Teil des DH zum unteren ein neues Double gibt. Mir ist das zumindest nie aufgefallen. Da in der Nähe, wo man zum 4x abbiegen kann. Kann mich aber auch täuschen und das Ding ist gar nicht so neu.



Da war ja schon immer ein Loch mit Buckel davor, bin da schon immer drüber, wurde halt jetzt mal geshaped und ne Landung hingeschüttet, also nicht neu


----------



## Garfieldzzz (8. Mai 2008)

sollte trocken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (8. Mai 2008)

double D schrieb:


> Da war ja schon immer ein Loch mit Buckel davor, bin da schon immer drüber, wurde halt jetzt mal geshaped und ne Landung hingeschüttet, also nicht neu



Neenee, da war vorher kein Sprung...

Der neue Double ist an der 2. Straße, die man kreuzt, aufm DH!!
Wenn man die Freeride-Strecke nur halb fährt und nach der engen Doppelkurve den Waldweg, kurz über der Mittelstation folgt, gehts nen kleinen Abhnah runter, genau danach kommt der neue Double!!

gruß,

mfux

Ps.: Schlammloch unten ist jetzt befahrbar!


----------



## mc schrecka (8. Mai 2008)

i fahr von regensburg aus am Samstag


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2008)

auch anwesend


----------



## Astaroth (9. Mai 2008)

Werd morgen auch oben sein!


----------



## double D (9. Mai 2008)

> Der neue Double ist an der 2. Straße, die man kreuzt, aufm DH!!
> Wenn man die Freeride-Strecke nur halb fährt und nach der engen Doppelkurve den Waldweg, kurz über der Mittelstation folgt, gehts nen kleinen Abhnah runter, genau danach kommt der neue Double!!



ah, ok, ich hab noch ein Stück weiter unten gemeint, egal, überzeugt!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Mai 2008)

Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (9. Mai 2008)

ab nächste Woche Samstag bin ich auch 1 Woche dort! Freu mich schon drauf, war noch nie dort.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2008)

geilste bedigungen heut  

und hab sogar den mc schrecka gesehen 

@Lurnas ... ich glaub ne ganze woche kann fast langweilig werden


----------



## Garfieldzzz (10. Mai 2008)

ich auch  bin sogar mit ihm gefahren.. 

wer war eig diejenige die in der bikerx fotografiert hat?

falls fotos von mir (rotes bullit) vorhanden sind bitte schicken, oder n link hier rein


----------



## mfux (11. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich könnte man ja nen Thread eröffnen, in dem man die gemachten Fotos posten kann, speziell vom Geißkopf?!

Man sieht ja doch einige, die fotografieren... Viele sogar ziemlich professionell, wies aussieht...

mfg,

mfux


----------



## mc schrecka (11. Mai 2008)

also ich muss sagen der Eman geht ordentlich gut ab mit seinem roten Flitzer. Von wegen einfahren   Waren echt beste Bedingungen fürs Biken und viele nette Leute waren auch da. Das mit den Fotos wär eigentlich mal gar keine schlechte Sache. Waren ja auch ein paar Fotografen oben


----------



## mfux (11. Mai 2008)

Außer das scheinbar ein Radl ausm Lift gefallen ist...?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2008)

meins wars net  ... hab nix mitbekommen


----------



## teatimetom (11. Mai 2008)

mfux schrieb:


> Außer das scheinbar ein Radl ausm Lift gefallen ist...?


 öhm bittte ? 

ist meine angst doch nicht so unbegründet..


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Mai 2008)

wenn wer fotos von Geisskopf will, hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/42457

ist ein ehemaliger arbeitskollege von mir. der ist fast jedes we am geisskopf und macht fotos.


----------



## mc schrecka (11. Mai 2008)

meins is auch net rausgefallen   aber hab auch manchmal Bedenken wenn da wie so oft Wind geht. Bin leider bei den Fotos net dabei   Bräuchte mal ordentliche ÄktschnPics. Mal schaun obs die nächsten Male klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (11. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt basti: kommt zeit kommt radfoto
wenn ich dabei bin schlepp ich auch alles mit ... fotomacshine etc


----------



## Garfieldzzz (11. Mai 2008)

eins is rausgefallen, allerdings wegen zu steilem Sattel oder so meinte die Anette und ich vermutmal auch wegen dem kleinen hans der unten am lift stand


----------



## mc schrecka (11. Mai 2008)

@Tom dann werd mal schnell wieder gesund  

is halt echt mal blöd, wenn einem sein Rad aus der Verankerung reisst. Kommt dann eigentlich der Liftbetreiber für etwaige Schäden auf oder ist das dann jedem seine Sache?


----------



## Astaroth (11. Mai 2008)

War ein schwarz grünes BigHit das aus dem Lift gefallen ist.
Gestern war es wirklich GEIL!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## mc schrecka (11. Mai 2008)

ah, hab ich mal gesehen. grüne Spank Felgen. Blöde Gschicht


----------



## The Passenger (11. Mai 2008)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> @Tom dann werd mal schnell wieder gesund
> 
> is halt echt mal blöd, wenn einem sein Rad aus der Verankerung reisst. Kommt dann eigentlich der Liftbetreiber für etwaige Schäden auf oder ist das dann jedem seine Sache?



Ist dann deine Sache. Mein altes Hardtail ist auch mal rausgefallen. Geschi**en hat sich keiner drum.

Aus welcher Höhe ist das BigHit geflogen und was ist passiert?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2008)

so wirds gehandhabt ja ... 
glaub aber nicht, dass das die gerichtsinstanzen standhalten würde, da das bike vom liftpersonal eingehängt wird ... also müssten die erst mal beweisen das der biker dazu begetragen hat, dass das bike runterfällt.

aber egal ... bin kein rechtsverdreher


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Mai 2008)

Hier Fotos vom 29 April:
http://fab-x.de/


----------



## The Passenger (12. Mai 2008)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Hier Fotos vom 29 April:
> http://fab-x.de/



Bist du nächste Woche oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (12. Mai 2008)

ha, der lucki-dh is auch drauf. Leider war i an dem Tag net oben.


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Mai 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Bist du nächste Woche oben?



türlich türlich  bist du samstag oder sonntag oben






Noch so am rande da am samstag  ein BIke ausm Lift gefallen is ,  sollten wir die Sättel gerade stellen,


----------



## The Passenger (12. Mai 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Freitag (Nachmittag) bis Samstag (den ganzen Tag). Sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.

Meld dich mal im ICQ.


----------



## Jambo12 (12. Mai 2008)

also und unten an der talstation steht: KEINE HAFTUNG FÜR BIKES DIE BESCHÄDIGT WERDEN


----------



## LoonyG (13. Mai 2008)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> also und unten an der talstation steht: KEINE HAFTUNG FÜR BIKES DIE BESCHÄDIGT WERDEN



nachdem die Bikes seit letzten Jahr nicht mehr richtig eingehängt werden wird das wohl noch öffter passieren, ich sehe den einzigen Grund darin das die Liftler die Bikes nur noch anschubsen, um sie abzuhängen, ich hab angefangen mein Bike wenn ich im Lift sitze, selbst mit dem Pin unter dem Sattel einzuhängen, wobei ich den Zorn der Liftler auf mich zog ( as nächte moi kannst dei Beik seiba obehänga, Freintal )
bei dieser runterschubserei knalln die auch öffters ans Oberrohr, was natürlich Kratzer macht, aber wer für Beschädigungen nicht haften muss, der muss ja auch nicht aufpassen 

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Das Brot (13. Mai 2008)

Wow was für ein geiles Wochenende...

Hat sich bis auf die Heimfahrt von 11 Stunden echt gelohnt. 

Gibts hier irgendwelche Opfer unserer Laolawelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Mai 2008)

LoonyG schrieb:


> nachdem die Bikes seit letzten Jahr nicht mehr richtig eingehängt werden wird das wohl noch öffter passieren, ich sehe den einzigen Grund darin das die Liftler die Bikes nur noch anschubsen, um sie abzuhängen, ich hab angefangen mein Bike wenn ich im Lift sitze, selbst mit dem Pin unter dem Sattel einzuhängen, wobei ich den Zorn der Liftler auf mich zog ( as nächte moi kannst dei Beik seiba obehänga, Freintal )
> bei dieser runterschubserei knalln die auch öffters ans Oberrohr, was natürlich Kratzer macht, aber wer für Beschädigungen nicht haften muss, der muss ja auch nicht aufpassen
> 
> greetz v. LoonyG



Tja - grad ich als I-Beam-Besitzer bange jede Fahrt um mein Bike..

Hab mir jetzt auch schon mein Sattel mit Duct-Tape an der Nase abtapen müssen, da die Bikes oben einfach nur noch schlampig runtergeschoben werden und somit lecker der Sattel kaputtgeht - der Junge Bub (Lehrling? ) hebts nach a Zamstauchaktion meinerseits immer recht fein runter, nur bei den Älteren stoße ich auf Taube Ohren


----------



## mc schrecka (13. Mai 2008)

Kannte des nur von dem mit der Brille oben. Die anderen waren eigentlich immer recht human zu meinem Bike. Doch seit dem der jetz seinen Lehrling oben hat, macht der das genauso. 

@das Brot: Ein Kumpel is durch eure Laola gefahren. Der hat gemeint es war eigentlich recht lustig, und ich hab euch bis in Lift gehört  
Hauptsache ihr hattet Spass. Wart ja ne recht große Gruppe.


----------



## LoonyG (13. Mai 2008)

sers

evtl sollten wir uns mal beim Liftbetreiber beschweren........,


----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Mai 2008)

@ das Brot Das mit der Laola war ne geile Aktion, ich bin mitten durch  

Ich find das ne nicht schön was die sich da leisten, ich hab ne saisonkarte und war alle WE s in diesem Jahr oben und erst ham se nix gesagt oder gemeckert 
ein bike fällt runter  und dann Rosenkrieg.

@ passenger jo bin auch wieder am sa vertreten  freitag muass i leida abeide


----------



## dhmoschen (13. Mai 2008)

Die Bikes wurden doch noch nie mit diesem Pin eingehängt. Sattelspitze auf die Querstrebe und unten mit dem Pedal abgestützt. Machen die das jetzt anders ?


----------



## kingofdirt (13. Mai 2008)

krass mit dem Rad, hab dass so am Rande mitbekommen, dachte aber erst nur es wären Handschuhen oder so...

Meinst hing auch mal sehr unsicher, ist echt nicht so optimal!

Aber hat RIESEN Spaß gemacht! Ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingspark!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2008)

hab schon schlimmere lifte erlebt  ... am gk hatt ich eigentlich noch nie bedenken


----------



## Jambo12 (14. Mai 2008)

@eman
ich hbe dich am lift gesehne und oben a paar mal schönes neuesbike haste da


----------



## Light (14. Mai 2008)

also ich möchte jetzt mal die liftmenschen in schutz nehmen:
a) sie sind wirklich freundlich
b) sie hängen die räder gut ein
wenn ihr euch in den lift gesetzt habt, dann schaut einfach nochmal zurück und achtet darauf, dass alles gut sitzt. muss ja nicht gleich festgenietet werden, das ding. macht keine faxen im lift und dann fällt auch nix runter.
neuerdings stehen ein paar neue leute am lift. ok, da solltet ihr halt mehr darauf achten, was sie tun. sie gleich zur sau machen halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. die wollen selbst auch keinen ärger haben und achten im normalfall schon auf das zeugs. 

was ich für wichtiger halte:
dual fahrer, die in der mitte aussteigen, sollten den schlepper verwenden
rodler, die in der mitte aussteigen, sollten sich hinten anstellen


----------



## Geißlein (14. Mai 2008)

Light schrieb:


> dual fahrer, die in der mitte aussteigen, sollten den schlepper verwenden



Vorraussetzung ist aber, dass der Schlepper auch läuft...

Achja, war scheee am Fr., Sa., und So.
Wir waren die Truppe, welche die Laola-Welle im FR losgetreten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (14. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen Brüdele... das mit der Laola hab ich auch schon gepostet. Einer ist mit seiner Helmcam durchgefahren... ist der zufällig hier im Forum unterwegs und ist es möglich diese Aufnahme zu bekommen. Wäre echt super für unseren Film den wir machen wollen.

Zum Liftthema... also mir ist noch nie passiert das mein Rad ******** aufgehängt wurde und als am Samstag der starke Wind ging hatte ich zwar auch meine Sorgen ob es abstürzt aber es ist kein Problem nach hinten zu greifen und zu checken ob alles passt. Wenn man im Lift rumblödelt und die Sessel zum schwingen bringt ist es kein Wunder das mal ein Rad abstürzt. Das steht aber an jedem Masten das man das nicht soll. Wenn das Bike deshalb abgestürzt ist sollte man diese Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Ansonsten find ich die Jungs vom Lift echt ok... die haben sicher keinen Traumjob, sind aber meist trotzdem freundlich. Vorallem die machen das ja schon jahrelang...


----------



## teatimetom (14. Mai 2008)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Ansonsten find ich die Jungs vom Lift echt ok... die sicher keinen Traumjob sind aber meist trotzdem freundlich. Vorallem die machen das ja schon jahrelang...



word..


----------



## mfux (14. Mai 2008)

Light schrieb:


> neuerdings stehen ein paar neue leute am lift. ok, da solltet ihr halt mehr darauf achten, was sie tun. sie gleich zur sau machen halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. die wollen selbst auch keinen ärger haben und achten im normalfall schon auf das zeugs.
> 
> 
> dual fahrer, die in der mitte aussteigen, sollten den schlepper verwenden
> rodler, die in der mitte aussteigen, sollten sich hinten anstellen



Du hast es vielleicht gar nicht gemerkt, aber ich hab schon immer geschaut, das der Lehrling DEIN Radl kriegt...

Rodler und Wanderer werden von einigen Fahreren aber auch nach vorne gebeten! 

CYA


----------



## Garfieldzzz (15. Mai 2008)

ach ihr habsts neben uns geparkt, was war denn eig kaputt?


----------



## psx0407 (15. Mai 2008)

... ich hatte am samstag nach dem geisskopf auch einen nicht unerheblichen kratzer im oberrohr, von dem ich nicht wusste, wo er hergekommen sein soll, denn gestürzt bin ich ja nicht.

nach dem lesen der beiträge zur lift-problematik habe ich so meine vermutungen...

ich werde beim nächsten mal den älteren und den jüngeren vom personal am oberen ausstieg mal höflich darauf hinweisen, daß deren "runter-stoß-technik" der bikes eine ursache dafür sein könnte.

vielleicht mag´s für die beiden dann pingelig erscheinen, aber ich sehe halt nicht ein, daß ich knapp 30 euro für ´nen tag liftfahren bezahle und mir dafür jemand der dortigen mitarbeiter unnötigen schaden am bike verursacht.

ansonsten finde ich das personal dort einwandfrei und den park als solches saustark. logisch !

psx0407


----------



## Jambo12 (15. Mai 2008)

sorry wenn ich etz mal des sagen muss, aber ihr könnt auch nur lästern was euch ned passt oder ihr könnt froh sein das es überhaupt einen bikepark gibt in bischofsmais und ihr lappert hier nur ******* ich habe noch nie einen kratzer im bike gehabt nachm geisskopf. Wenn das andere leute lesen die gehen dann schon garnicht hin, weil sie denken das se auch kratzer in ihren neuen bike reinbekommen das kann euch überall passieren. z.B Winterberg oder sowas. Nehmt euch mal ein beispiel die leute fangen um 9Uhr an und machen keinen mittag und so arbeiten bis 16.30 durch die Arbeit ist auch anstrengent


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Mai 2008)

naja Jambo das mag sein, ich bin ja selber oft am GK es ist halt einfach ******** wenn man Kratzer durch das "aushageln" vom bike bekommt,  
Hab schon selber sau viele kleine Kratzer am Oberrohr...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2008)

seid froh das mer dort überhaupt fahrn dürfen ... das is auch bei dem haufen geld das wir dafür zahlen immer noch net selbstverständlich ...

abgesehen davon hatt ich noch nie nen prob mit der runterstoßtechnik. Ein DH-Race bei dem geshuttelt wird is wesentlich schlimmer fürs bikeaussehen ...

die kratzer die ich am oberrohr hab kommen alle von den protektoren und net vom lift


----------



## Jambo12 (15. Mai 2008)

nik weiste wer ich bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Light (16. Mai 2008)

also das finde ich jetzt auch albern.
wenn euch das bike zu schade ist, dann klebt halt etwas tape über die betroffenen stellen. 
bei der "runterstoß" technik wird das bike am lenker gehalten und nach hinten buchsiert. im normalfall macht das nichts. höchstens die vordere sattel unterseite leidet unter abrieb.
mein oberrohr hat auf alle fälle nur kratzer, die ich im laufe der zeit mit der hose reingescheuert habe. nicht aber vom lift.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (16. Mai 2008)

was heißt zu schade? es geht hier ja nicht nur um minimale, obflächliche kratzer sondern um richtige macken bis durch aufs alu. ich hab sowas auch am oberrohr, die sind allerdings vom einhängen, so weit ich das immer mitbekommen habe.
das problem wäre ja schon behoben wenn sie einfach ein stück teppich oder sonstwas mit kabelbinder unten an den haken machen würden.
so dramatisch wie sich da hier jetzt evtl. darstellt ist es aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## double D (16. Mai 2008)

> das problem wäre ja schon behoben wenn sie einfach ein stück teppich oder sonstwas mit kabelbinder unten an den haken machen würden.


Ich finde, man sollte sein rad schützen und nicht vom liftbetreiber erwarten, dass er es für euch macht!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. Mai 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> was heißt zu schade? es geht hier ja nicht nur um minimale, obflächliche kratzer sondern um richtige macken bis durch aufs alu. ich hab sowas auch am oberrohr, die sind allerdings vom einhängen, so weit ich das immer mitbekommen habe.
> das problem wäre ja schon behoben wenn sie einfach ein stück teppich oder sonstwas mit kabelbinder unten an den haken machen würden.
> so dramatisch wie sich da hier jetzt evtl. darstellt ist es aber wirklich nicht.



Das schreit nach nem Handlaminierten Oberrohrschutz aus Traunreut!


----------



## teatimetom (16. Mai 2008)

jawoll !
schleichts eich!
oder seits froh das mer überhaupt ohne Kraft hochkommen!

ez wenns so war wie am oko ... wars a wieder ned recht... da muss man ja selber einhängen (dabei können auch kratzer entstehen) 


bisserl flexibel sollt ma schon sein und ned an allem rummosern...bitte

so beweisfoto hier :





 solange der sattel ned auf dem oberrohr angepappt ist ... wo soll da was kratzen .... bike fällt nach unten ziemlich sicher
und nicht mit dem oberrohr, nach oben am haken vorbei
unten jedoch is alles fein ummantelt... 
das einzige argument das ich durchgehen lasse ist das der sattel abnutzt, und selbst des zählt ned wirklich .... macht er durchs fahren auch

hier mal mein bike eingehängt, und da war die sattelstütze kaum herraussen , selbst da kann i mer ned vorstellen das da was ins oberrohr kommt 



Knieschoner hingegen fressen sich arg ins oberrohr...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (16. Mai 2008)

also meine macken stammen allesamt vom einhängen. rad mit schwung angehoben und dabei von unten mit dem oberrohr an den haken geschlagen...
wahrscheinlich schaut mein rad einfach schwerer aus als es ist 

sowas kann man durch aufpassen oder teppich vermeiden. auf jeden fall ist es nicht meine aufgabe mein rad vor dem lift(personal) zu schützen. vielmehr muss ein lift so funktionieren, dass gar keine schäden entstehen.


aber wie schon gesagt, dieser thread bläst das ganze einfach nur endlos auf. ist ja nicht so, dass man nach jeder liftfahrt ne neue macke im rahmen hat. das passiert halt mal. aber ich finde trotzdem es gehört zum kundenservice solche "gefahrenquellen" zu beseitigen.
und so sehr wie wir froh sein können mit dem lift fahren zu dürfen, kann der liftbetreiber froh sein die biker zu haben. also dieses "ewige dankbarkeit" argument, finde ich, zieht nicht so richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (16. Mai 2008)

ok sorum hab ich s nochnict gesehen ...
aber mein sx trail ward immer als zu leicht eigestuft, da gehts eher 
wenn die leute dann seufzen... 

naja laut bild oben vom sessel sollte da teppich sein. auch unten .

natürlich ists scho so das jeder sich freut den anderen zu haben liftbesitzer biker ... 
aber wenn man die threads so beobachtet beschweren sich doch viele leute...
den die einen beschweren sich das der gk deutschlands schlechtester park ist, kaum gepflegt wird
die nächsten beschweren sich da im freeride loose steine liegen und da ein schlammloch nicht ausgeschöpft wird oder ein abfluss geschaffen wird
ich denke irgendwann haben die betreiber (nicht besitzer und liftfahrer)
vor lauter genammel auch keine lust mehr... sehts es mal so rum gruß


----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2008)

@tom sandl:
Du hast eigentlich in allen Punkten Recht.
Aber man löhnt ja auch 26,- Euro. Da kann man schon etwas Streckenwartung erwarten. Darum  könnten sich die Betreiber schon mehr kümmern. Zumindest Ende letzter Saison hatte man nicht den Eindruck, das da noch irgendwas getan wird.
Und der Liftbesitzer kann um die Biker auch ganz froh sein.
Schließlich wirft sein, sorry, bescheiden langsamer Lift, über das Sommerhalbjahr Geld ab, was die paar Rodler alleine nie bringen würden.

Trotzdem sind wir doch alle froh um den Geisskopf !


----------



## teatimetom (16. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @tom sandl:
> Du hast eigentlich in allen Punkten Recht.
> Aber man löhnt ja auch 26,- Euro. Da kann man schon etwas Streckenwartung erwarten....
> 
> Trotzdem sind wir doch alle froh um den Geisskopf !






ich glaube am geisskopf ist ein grosses problem das lift und strecken bau nicht umbedingt in eine richtung ziehen

da gibts dann auch so traurige gschichten wie die strecken benutzungs gebühr... weil eben die sich nicht 100% als eine einheit sehen

es heisst immer der liftbetreiber verdient viel geld mit den bikern ... wieviel / ob etwas
 dann bei didie schneider / didie händel ankommt steht auf einem anderen blatt -> und da verstehe ich auch das problem mit der streckenpflege

anfang lezten jahres hatten sie sogar einen streckenpfleger angestellt 
der hat den ganzen tag nur steine gepickt... warum der nicht mehr weiter gemacht hat ? k.a. 

aber i sag ez nix mehr  gruß


----------



## trek (16. Mai 2008)

also die Liftthematik finde ich am Geißkopf nicht schlimm.

Fahrt mal nach Schladming oder nach Maribor, da wird das Bike bergauf gequält vom Lift.
Im Schladming muss man die Gabel unten fast abkleben wenn man keine Kratzer haben will.

Aber bzgl. Wartung könnten sie echt mal etwas Gas geben, da die Strecke am Ende der letzten Saison schon ziemlich fertig war. Heuer geht es zum Glück noch ganz gut


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. Mai 2008)

Na ich weiß nicht, was ihr von einem Downhill und Freeride-Park erwartet?
Glattgebügelte Waldautobahnen? Für was fahrt ihr denn Digge Downhiller, die zu schwer zum Bergauftreten sind? Fürs 4x fahren?

Oder schickt ihr in der Freien Natur auf euren Hometrails auch erst nen Trupp Billiglöhner vor euch her, um die fiesen, bösen Steine, die nun mal in Freir Wildbahn massig vorhanden sind, zu entfernen?

Ihr Fahrt Downhill, nicht Rennrad..


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2008)

es is schon sinnvoll die strecke soweit in schuss zu halten, das materialmordende fiese steine und so raus kommen ... das hat nix mit autobahn zu tun. es soll ja irgendwo auch spass machen ... es nervt wenn man am tag 15 mal über was drüber fährt was net zum spass beiträgt sondern einfach nur im weg liegt und aufs material geht ...

bremswellen usw sind eh keine natur


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. Mai 2008)

Gut, über Bremswellen lass ich mit mir Reden. Das is hald einfach nervig.
Aber Steine, naja, hab ich bei mir auf den Tracks auch, auch fiese Materialschinder, aber ich weiß nicht, dass die Teuer kommen können, war mir auch klar, als ich mir einen Freerider zugelegt hab.

;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2008)

steine die mir pro tag nur einmal auf ner tour begegnen sind mir auch egal ...

es geht mir net um steine an sich ... sondern um die dinger die genau da liegen wo man fahrn muss und so richtig ins bike reinhauen ... oder so unscheinbare dinger die dir hin und wieder nen snakebite reinhauen ... muss halt net sein wenn mans verhindern kann ... 

egal ... am ochsenkopf haut das recht gut hin mit nervige stellen beheben ... ne dh-strecke mit lift ganz ohne wartung funzt net lang


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Mai 2008)

BIn morgen oben werd no meinen sattel grad stellen und dann ab ins bett^^


----------



## Geißlein (16. Mai 2008)

double D schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte sein rad schützen und nicht vom liftbetreiber erwarten, dass er es für euch macht!



Alles was Recht ist, aber nur weil die Räder dem Liftpersonal nicht gehören können die nicht umgehen damit wie es ihnen passt. Da erwarte ich schon auch etwas Rücksicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Vorallem die 4x Strecke war letztes Jahr scho arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Da kann man schon bisserl pflegen.
Völlig ausgefahrene Stellen gehören gepflegt, egal ob auf einer DH-, FR- oder  sonstwie Strecke.
Je mehr Strecken es gibt, desto mehr wird der Zustand der Strecken auch zum Argument, in den oder den Park zu fahren.


----------



## The Passenger (17. Mai 2008)

Andre Frage:
Hat irgendjemand von euch, der am Donnerstag am Geißkopf ist, ein Avid Entlüftungskit samt Bremsenfitting (das Ding, das man in die Leitung schlägt)?


----------



## LoonyG (17. Mai 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Andre Frage:
> Hat irgendjemand von euch, der am Donnerstag am Geißkopf ist, ein Avid Entlüftungskit samt Bremsenfitting (das Ding, das man in die Leitung schlägt)?



wenn ich am Do oben bin hab ich eins dabei, is aber noch nicht sicher ob ich Zeit hab

greetz


----------



## Grossman_nik (17. Mai 2008)

war heud ma wieder geil, bin morgen auch wieder oben


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Mai 2008)

Morgen mit den Geck'oz am Staaart, voorausgesezt das Wetter macht mit und ich find endlich meine Verfiggkte Saisonkarte°!


----------



## The Passenger (18. Mai 2008)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> war heud ma wieder geil, bin morgen auch wieder oben



Ist das Video was geworden?
Über den Schlusssprung habt ihr euch ja ziemlich drübergehaut 



			
				Loony G schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich am Do oben bin hab ich eins dabei, is aber noch nicht sicher ob ich Zeit hab
> 
> greetz



Bis wann weißt du das denn, ob du Zeit hast? Achja, Donnerstag ist Feiertag. Da muss man Zeit haben


----------



## Astaroth (18. Mai 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Ist das Video was geworden?
> 
> 
> Bis wann weißt du das denn, ob du Zeit hast? Achja, Donnerstag ist Feiertag. Da muss man Zeit haben



Ich leider ned muss mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. Mai 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Ist das Video was geworden?
> Über den Schlusssprung habt ihr euch ja ziemlich drübergehaut



Ja is ziemlich geil geworden   hoffentlich sen wir uns am  donnertag


----------



## Das Brot (19. Mai 2008)

Den BikerX fand ich bis auf die Kurven die meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen wenig Sand vertragen würden echt in gutem Zustand... der DH ist halt ein DH da darfs auch mal schütteln für was fahren hier den viele mehr als 20cm Federweg und wenn ein Stein mal wirklich im Weg ist kann man ihn doch auch selber kurz ausm weg schaffen. Zumindest wenn er lose ist. Vergleicht das mal mit Wildbad... da ist der GK wirklich ne Autobahn.

Es ist halt meiner Meinung nach ein riesen Aufwand den ganzen Park die ganze Saison zu pflegen und ihn in einem Top Zustand jeden Tag bereit zu stellen. Eigentlich unmöglich selbst wenn man jemand Anstellt der sich nur um die Strecken kümmert. Wir hier in Reutlingen haben einige Dirtlines und ne 4X Strecke und das ist schon ordentlich viel Geschäft. Bei wenig Helfern sieht man da oftmals auch kein Land.

Naja egal... der Park ist auf jeden Fall immer ein Besuch wert. Schon allein deshalb weil es wirklich viele abwechslungsreiche Strecken gibt. Geh da jetzt schon mindestens 6 Jahre hin und mein Oberrohr hatte nie ein Kratzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (21. Mai 2008)

Ist morgen bei der Schalmmschlacht noch jemand dabei?


----------



## LoonyG (21. Mai 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Ist morgen bei der Schalmmschlacht noch jemand dabei?



neeee, muss leider arbeiten, hoff du konntest das mit dem entlüftungskit anderweitig lösen......

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## The Passenger (21. Mai 2008)

Hehe. Ist bereits gelöst.
Trotzdem, dank dir.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (21. Mai 2008)

Falls morgen jemand fährt, kann der bitte danach mal schreiben, wie die Strecken so ausschauen? Will eigentlich am Freitag fahren. Merci schon mal,

Milkman


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2008)

@ passenger Ich glaub wir sind morgen die einzigen im Bikepark^^


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2008)

wenn mi eppers mitnimmt komm i ah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2008)

wenn 800 rgbg abfahrt für dich ok wär ... könnt ich dich mitnehmen


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2008)

bin eh mobil.. also komm ich einfach dahin wo du bist .. und wir fahren weiter ... 800 ok.. dann bin ich da 
gruß tom


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2008)

800 vollkommmen widerstandslos  ok


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Mai 2008)

Ah, wenns mich bockt komm ick morgen auch noch...Schlammreifen lieber?


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2008)

Cool das no so viele kommen man erkennt mich hiermit:


----------



## Twintip193 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi, werd morgen auch da sein. Ich kenn weder den Park noch euch, aber das kann ja noch werden! Bis denn, im Park!


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2008)

wenn solcher einer solch ein rad schiebt , bins warscheindlichst ich


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (22. Mai 2008)

War heute jemand? Wie schauen die Strecken aus? 
Thx! 

Milkman


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2008)

streckenzustand ganz gut 

freeride schmierig und rutschig ... aber wurd zum abend hin immer besser 

dh uneingeschränkt fahrbar

BX griffig
​


----------



## teatimetom (23. Mai 2008)

gestern wars eh schon unverschämt trocken für das wetter

zwar wolkig aber der angesagte regen blieb aus, schon seit dienstag nix mehr





wenns so weiter geht trocknet sogar der freeride aus... wann gibtsen sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Mai 2008)

bin morgen anwesend


----------



## mc schrecka (24. Mai 2008)

Wer fährt morgen an Geisskopf und kann mich evtl. von Regensburg mitnehmen????
Könnte auch nach Deggendorf zum Hauptbahnhof kommen. 

Dringend


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> gestern wars eh schon unverschämt trocken für das wetter
> 
> zwar wolkig aber der angesagte regen blieb aus, schon seit dienstag nix mehr
> 
> ...


 
japp ... warn optibedingungen ... ganz trocken wirds ja auch langweilig


----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2008)

morgen jemand da?


----------



## Astaroth (30. Mai 2008)

ich werd da sein


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Mai 2008)

ich  bin morgen auch da


----------



## The Passenger (30. Mai 2008)

geil 
Ich freu mich schon.

@ Nick: Nimm ein paar Kabelbinder mit


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Mai 2008)

wenn no welche da sind versprechen kann ichs dir allerdings nicht mfg NIK


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Juni 2008)

Heute da ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (1. Juni 2008)

Dere,
also gestern war´s geil, bis auf die letzte Fahrt den da hat´s mich am Evil Eye sauber zerlegt!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Light (2. Juni 2008)

also ich war am samstag alleine dort und mich hats voll genervt, dass vor allem der freeride total "umfahren" wird. 
es gibt wohl leute, die nicht kurven fahren wollen oder können. 
am liebsten würd ich mal mit nem absperrband die ganze strecke abgehen....

daffy


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Juni 2008)

Mei Daffy, hättst hald bescheid gegeben..

Ja, der Freeride is ja mal voll unsinnig...Hammer

Aber: jetz weiß ich was ihr meint mit Ausgefahrene Strecken, ich hab am Dual auch erstmal meine Pike hochschrubben müssen


----------



## Light (2. Juni 2008)

yo, müss ma nächstes mal handy nummern austauschen!


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juni 2008)

erst wars Gestern brutalst heiss und dann hats um 16:00 Uhr das schütten angefangen und nicht mehr aufgehört... Ich hoff mal das das Wochende wird wieder so trocken wird wie das letze war sau geil


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Juni 2008)

Hihi, soo geil, wie im Herbst auf den Dirtlines, wenn man Bremst gibs schwarze Streifen auf der Erde, weil die so derbe Festgefahren ist*lach*


...DANN Gehts ab mit Streetreifen am Freerider*

....aber ich fand es scho fast zu heiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2008)

bitte berichten wieviel / obs noch immer regnet am geisskopf
griffiger boden is mir lieber als so extrem trocken und heiss wie leztes wochenend gruß


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2008)

wasnez ?  keiner da ?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (5. Juni 2008)

also unten in deggendorf, sprich hier shiffts seit ca 3 tagen zwischen nicht und ewig extremstens viel


----------



## baxstar (6. Juni 2008)

glaubts ihr am sonntag is die strecke trocken? hat je bestimmt jmd erfahrung wie schnell die strecke so abtrocknet.... laut wetterbericht solls ja die tage noch ab und zu gewittern....
also minions oder swampthings für sonntag?


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2008)

trocken ... geisskopf ??  nicht im leben nicht  
(DH trocknet eh sauschnell aber freeride trocken kommt eher weniger oft for)
also wie an der heimatfront in regenschburg.. haben da des gleiche wetter

vielleit is a jemand morgen am gk.. aber was solls fahren tut ich ja eh


----------



## The Passenger (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin leider nicht da.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht da.



bist garned da ddes wochenende ?  
dann nächstes mal... gruß


----------



## Light (6. Juni 2008)

ich fahr hin. und wenns schneibt


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. Juni 2008)

Also ich war letztes WE, da wras so dermaßen trocken, da hab ihc mich mit streetreifen wohler am DH gefühlt, wennst gebremst hast, hats schwarze Streifen auf der Erde gegeben, wie auf unsere Dirts*lach*

Ich werd Sonntag da sein. Hoffentlich regnets davor no gscheid, ich liebe die Strecke wenns zugeschlammt ist


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ich werd Sonntag da sein. Hoffentlich regnets davor no gscheid, ich liebe die Strecke wenns zugeschlammt ist



jawolll! hier auch , schlamm eh da 
erkennungszeichen ? 
sag mal dem matthias er soll si ned so anstellen  gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (6. Juni 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht da.



Ach wie schade  und dabei hab ich so gute Überzeugungsarbeit bei meiner Freundin geleistet das ich morgen Ausgang bekomm!
Also ich bin am Start.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## flodiho (6. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch anwesend morgen. Mit meinem neu aufgebauten Schätzelein^^
Ich hoff das ned all zu matschig wird.  Dh is morgen für mich tabu. Nur FR und Biker-X.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. Juni 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> jawolll! hier auch , schlamm eh da
> erkennungszeichen ?
> sag mal dem matthias er soll si ned so anstellen  gruß



Hihi, der Hias is lieber am Moped unterwegs 
Erkennungszeichen? das Bullit und...äh, Ranzige nicht-renn-klamotten


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2008)

flodiho schrieb:


> ich bin auch anwesend morgen. Mit meinem neu aufgebauten Schätzelein^^
> Ich hoff das ned all zu matschig wird.  Dh is morgen für mich tabu. Nur FR und Biker-X.



hehe nur damit sich die polierarbeiten gelohnt haben wa 

bis morgen


----------



## The Passenger (6. Juni 2008)

Bin wahrscheinlich doch dabei.
mal schaun.


----------



## mike0h (6. Juni 2008)

Bin morgen auch am Start! Erkennbar am Yeti DH-9 und am silbernen T4.

MIKE


----------



## The Passenger (6. Juni 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> bist garned da ddes wochenende ?
> dann nächstes mal... gruß



Dere.
Etz wollt ich doch fahren, bis 3.
Etz ist mir wieder was dazwischengekommen.

Keine Ahnung obs was wird morgen, kann ich nicht sicher sagen..
Was ich aber jetzt schon sicher sagen kann: nächste Woche fahr ich.


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juni 2008)

> News
> Vom 06. â 07. Juni findet das VW Treffen am Geisskopf statt.
> Die ParkplÃ¤tze am Geisskopf werden daher sehr voll sein.
> Das VW Event schrÃ¤nkt aber nicht den normalen Betrieb vom Bikepark ein.
> ...



da warma leztes jahr auch ... schade das wir dieses jahr da nicht zelten .... ein erlebnis.. aber sonntag wirds auch noch einige Ã¼berbleibsel geben


----------



## Light (7. Juni 2008)

shit. die automotzer sind da.
da treffen welten auf einander. plateau schuhe und gickerlfrisuren gegen dreckige vans und dh räder.
und voneinander denken tun wir wahrscheinlich das gleiche: "was für deppen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Juni 2008)

Yeeehow! Das wird was..


ich werd immer an die Legendäre Story erinnert, als ein Prolo übers HR von einem Lettenbruder gerollt ist...hihi


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juni 2008)

Light schrieb:


> und voneinander denken tun wir wahrscheinlich das gleiche: "was für deppen"


sind wir doch garned so verschieden 

ey nix gegen meine tuner... 
 die wollten mitten in der nacht alle mit unseren bikes rumrollen ... wir ham dann versucht das sie einen golf gegen ein dh bike tauschen ... wollten sie nicht 

na eigentlich ganz liabe burschen ... die paar mit denne wir gesoffen haben jedenfalls. 

zur reifenwahl : wenn ich regenreifen hätte würd ich die ez montieren so wies bei uns heute schon den ganzen tag schifft... habb aber eh nur minions.. alsobismorgen


----------



## flodiho (7. Juni 2008)

so, allgemeiner Streckenbericht: 

Dh trocken, Freeride TROCKEN mit noch restlichen Schlammpfützen an den bekannten stellen, Biker X leicht feucht und griffig.
Alles top fahrbar gewesen heute. 

Heute hats aber auch schon oft geregnet. Denke morgen sieht der gane untergrundschon anders aus. Er meldet ja auch starker Regen.


----------



## Light (7. Juni 2008)

freeride war heute extrem schmierig


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juni 2008)

schaicendreck


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Juni 2008)

Jeehow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (7. Juni 2008)

also ich fand sie war gut zu fahren.. sogar der untere teil


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Juni 2008)

so es hat noch mal um  17.15 Uhr Monsunartig geregnet trockne Strecken kann man morgen vergessen Binmorgen nicht da muss lernen


----------



## Astaroth (7. Juni 2008)

Dere,
die Strecken waren heut in einem Topzustand!
Hat die Felge noch gehalten @Grossman nik?
Sowie es ausschaut bin ich die nächsten 3Wochen nicht anwesend 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Juni 2008)

Mei Bubn, was habtsn wieder gmacht?

Also ich bin heut anwesen...noch wer? Bin leider allein...wenns is, einfach anhauen, würd mich freuen..

edit: back again. Ja ge leck war des a Schlammschlacht. GEIL!

...hab mich allerdings in der letzen Kurve vom DH übel langgemacht, Finger is so komisch verbogen..
Und anner Landung vom Roadgap DH zwei FUKCING CAMPER ausweichen kommt auch gut  (Also Radl wegferfen und wegrollen) - hätt ma ned alles wehgetan hätt ich se gehaut..


----------



## Astaroth (9. Juni 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Mei Bubn, was habtsn wieder gmacht?



Nix hab ich gemacht. Hat andere Gründe das ich eventuell nicht kann!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Juni 2008)

ja sie haben noch gehalten, ich glaub aber noch ein paar mal die DH dann hat sie entgültig ausgedient^^


----------



## Garfieldzzz (13. Juni 2008)

wer is alles morgen am start?


----------



## flodiho (13. Juni 2008)

ich bin anwesend.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Juni 2008)

Ich leider nicht, mir fehlt so ungefähr 1m² Haut..gnarf


----------



## minou (13. Juni 2008)

Seas,

vielleicht kann ein Ansässiger kurz nen Wetter-/ Streckenstatus abgeben....

Wollte morgen rausfahren.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (13. Juni 2008)

sonne


----------



## Astaroth (13. Juni 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, mir fehlt so ungefähr 1m² Haut..gnarf



 wie darf man das vestehen


----------



## flodiho (13. Juni 2008)

@ Astaroth: bist du morgen auch oben? 

Naja ich pack alles ein, windbreaker und regenjacke.. man weis ja nie. außerdem is die freeride bestimmt wieder wie gelle zu fahren


----------



## Astaroth (14. Juni 2008)

Dere,
nein bin dieses WE nicht oben


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Juni 2008)

also leute. ihr macht mich regelrecht wahnsinnig, wenn ihr so vom gaißkopf redet  und ich sitz hier in wien im flachland. der nächste bikepark 2 stunden mibm zug entfernt. gaißkopf bin ich in 30 min mibm auto, wenn ich daheim bin

freu mich scho auf ne geile saison 2008 die für mich leider erst im juli startet


----------



## The Passenger (14. Juni 2008)

Ich fall auch die nächsten 2 Wochen aus. Muss eine wichtige Klausur schreiben


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. Juni 2008)

und bei mir kommt die scheissfelge nicht   mal schaun vielleicht bin i morgen oben


----------



## Garfieldzzz (14. Juni 2008)

glaub ich nich... is nich gekommen, 

ich hab n blaues hinterteil sch.... eh, aber streckenbedingeungen waren super heute


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. Juni 2008)

Back again..

Boaaah, was ein geiler Forenauflauf, LoonyG, Trauni, xxFreshXX (******* sind die Schnell)...und..ich glaube, Ceraphineraven gesichtet zu haben.

Jetzt aber schnell ein Dinopflaster holen!


äh, übrigens, perfeke Streckenbedingungen, FR wird von Tag zu Tag Härter, DH super geshaped (ENDLICH Löcher raus!), allerdings wars so windig, dass ich erstmal die Streckenbegrenzung mitgenommen hab..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juni 2008)

hallo

donnerstag am 3.7. bin ich am gaißkopf am start.

sonst noch wer da?


----------



## trauntaler (30. Juni 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Boaaah, was ein geiler Forenauflauf, ...



Ja, war super. Leider komm ich durch die grosse Entfernung nicht so oft nach BM.



MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> äh, übrigens, perfeke Streckenbedingungen, FR wird von Tag zu Tag Härter,



Etwas Regen am Vortag wäre schön gewesen, ich musste viel Staub von xxfreshxx fressen. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## Light (30. Juni 2008)

Menno...
ich hab Zwangspause wegen fast Genickbruch beim DH... 
Aber in drei Wochen bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder am Start.
Zwischendurch halt mal nur zum Fotosmachen raufgurken ist ja auch mal ganz cool.
greetz
Daffy


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

Fast Genickbruch ? Was war los ?


----------



## Light (30. Juni 2008)

im unteren teil des downhills. nach dem roadgap mit den zwei roten dingern drauf kommt nach der nächsten kurve ein felsen. den bin ich schon 100 mal auf die gleiche art und weise runter: normale geschwindigkeit, radl nach vorne gedrückt und halb springend halb wheelie runter. und beim letzten mal hats mich schon beim nach vorne drücken nach links gedrückt und ausserdem hat mir die felsensau einen schlag aufs hinterrad gegeben.
resultat: 
nach vorne über den lenker mit dem kopf zuerst in der senke aufgeschlagen:
- hws schleudertrauma
- ws von oben bis unten gestaucht
- schultereckgelenksfastschrott (bänder gedehnt, knochen haben etwas mehr spiel) links
- schulterstauchung rechts
- brustkorb oben bei den schlüsselbeinen gestaucht
- hüfte links gestaucht.

ich nehm seit einer woche dreimal am tag schmerztableten...

wenn man bedenkt, dass dieser felsen eigentlich ein teil der strecke ist, welchen man so "nebenher" überfährt, ist das resultat schon echt hart.
und keine chance auf irgendwelche reaktionen wie abrollen oder so. nix da. so hats mich in 5 jahren noch nicht gemault. 
als nächstes wird ein neckprotektor gekauft. bei solchen zufallsunfällen ist man echt machtlos. egal wie gut man fährt (und ich würd schon sagen, dass ich ganz passabel fahre).

:-(


----------



## LoonyG (30. Juni 2008)

EXTREM GUTE BESSERUNG VOM Geck´oZ Syndicate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. Juni 2008)

Boah Daffy, hört sich bös an...Gute Besserung!


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

GUTE BESSERUNG ! Meinst Du einen Wirbelsäulenschutz oder so ein Leatt Brace Ding ?


----------



## Astaroth (30. Juni 2008)

von mir auch gute besserung, bin seit letzten freitag auch im krankenstand.


----------



## trauntaler (30. Juni 2008)

Gute Besserung! Über so einen Schutz denkt man wohl erst nach wenns zu spät ist. Ich hab mir vorgenommen sowas auch zu kaufen.

MfG STefan


----------



## The Passenger (30. Juni 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> von mir auch gute besserung, bin seit letzten freitag auch im krankenstand.



Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## teatimetom (30. Juni 2008)

wird schon wieder alles gute


----------



## Light (30. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> GUTE BESSERUNG ! Meinst Du einen Wirbelsäulenschutz oder so ein Leatt Brace Ding ?



das da würde ich mir evtl bestellen. nicht ganz so teuer wie das "original". weiß nur nicht, wie es sich damit fährt.... 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ion-Race-Collar-Nackenschutz-2008::11733.html


----------



## Light (30. Juni 2008)

@all: vielen dank für die gute-besserungs-wünsche!


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Juli 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert?



an der wall in Ogau hats in erwischt, irgendwas am schleimbeutel oder so
und das hat sich noch entzündet, und das am Freitag


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen,
wer ist denn morgen am Geißkopf oben?
Und wie siehts momentan mit den Streckenverhältnissen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhiller93 (11. Juli 2008)

fahr morgen für ne woche an geißkopf.
werde dann voraussichtlich unter der woche da sein.
vllt sieht man sich ja.
hab ein speci big hit in braun von 07 mit ner weißen 66 von 07 dazu
einen schwarzen speci fullface helm und ein grau-weiß-schwarzes fox trickot.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (4. August 2008)

moin,

bin mitm kollegen ab morgen abend in b-mais... wer is denn noch dort? wollen ein bisschen filmen und so... wenn uns wer sieht, einfach anquatschen  
weisses v10 und schwarzes asx...

gruss, marduk


----------



## Light (4. August 2008)

und ich bin gestern das erste mal seit meinem sturz wieder gefahren!
endlich!!!
allerdings hat sich so einiges bei mir eingebrannt. geschwindigkeit = 0 :-(


----------



## flodiho (4. August 2008)

nabend, ich bin morgne auch wieder anwesend.. hoffe mal schwer, dass die freeride trocken is.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2008)

Wie sieht es dieses Jahr in B-mais mit Evil Eye, Dirt und den 4X-Strecken aus?? Hab auch irgendwas von You go First gelesen. Das klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant!

Is bei mir 4 Jahre her, dass ich am Geißkopf war, wie is es? Lasst mal was hören!

Gruß Jens!


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dieses Jahr in B-mais mit Evil Eye, Dirt und den 4X-Strecken aus?? Hab auch irgendwas von You go First gelesen. Das klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant!
> 
> Is bei mir 4 Jahre her, dass ich am Geißkopf war, wie is es? Lasst mal was hören!
> 
> Gruß Jens!



Evil EYE is noch befahrbar, die YOu go first is halt etwas anspruchsvoller als die  E E, Die DH is schön zu fahren , FR auch gibt aber paar stellen wo man aufpassen muss, 4 Cross is nbischen ausgewaschen is aber insgesamt in nem schönen gut befahrbaren Zustand, Also bin fast jedes WE in Bmais da ich saisonkarte hab und auch nur 20 km weit weg wohne MFG Nik


----------



## Duempelhuber (22. August 2008)

Falls hier noch jemand liest:

Bin am Sonntag und Montag (24. und 25 August) auch da.

Sonst noch jemand am Start?


----------



## teatimetom (3. September 2008)

gk geht wieder nach oben endlich.

DH ausgekehrt (die idealline)
EVIl EYE i.o. auch wenn das meiner meinung die härteste strecke ist vom boden her.
grossen(adidas) drop etwas entschärft.

You go first ? ne ne las gut sein 

Freeride gibt kondition und wurde auch gereinigt.

@ the passenger : meld dich mal wieder


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. September 2008)

Jaup, vorallem der DH kam mir seeehr aufgeräumt vor am WE, vorallem die groben Schlaglöcher in den Landungen wieder zugemacht, schön.

Evil Eye ist schon hart, das stimmt...aber..ich hab mir ja 08 ein EE-Verbot gegeben, von daher...pfft.

Und der Freeride..wurde da überhaupt was gemachT? Felgenkiller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (3. September 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Und der Freeride.... Felgenkiller!



Auch was gekillt?


----------



## mike0h (3. September 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> gk geht wieder nach oben endlich.
> 
> DH ausgekehrt (die idealline)



Danke, dass ich das noch erleben darf...
Das Glücksspiel mit den loosen Steinen hat ein Ende ;-)
Jetzt muss nur noch mein Mittelhandknochen zusammenwachsen, dann freu ich mich schon wieder auf den nächsten GK Besuch, die letzten Male hats echt keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. September 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Auch was gekillt?



Jupp, Muskelfaserriss - aber ned aufm Freeride, sondern auf dem DH


----------



## Light (3. September 2008)

weilst a immer glei übertreibst! 

daffy


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (3. September 2008)

Sehr sehr schön.

Bin am Samstag wieder oben und die Nachricht mit der aufgeräumten DH treibt mir n lächeln ins gesicht. 
Die losen Steine warn wirklich zum Kot***.


----------



## lauti2 (5. September 2008)

ach das ist geil ich bin am samstag oben und hoffentlich sind die strecken glatter was mim ht schon nett wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (5. September 2008)

Bin Morgen auch mitm HT da, man sieht sich bestimmt...

Gruß Burli


----------



## reuber (5. September 2008)

flodiho schrieb:


> nabend, ich bin morgne auch wieder anwesend.. hoffe mal schwer, dass die freeride trocken is.



wenn richtige lettn am start is, is es erst richtig lustig!


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. September 2008)

ich bin morgen auch am Start


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (5. September 2008)

gut dann sind ja doch paar leute da =)


----------



## khuti (11. September 2008)

Wer ist von euch am Wochenende da???


----------



## Duempelhuber (11. September 2008)

Ich vielleicht


----------



## kletteraffe (11. September 2008)

Wenns Wetter passt, dann werd ich mich mal geißkopftechnisch entjungfern - zusammen mit 8 anderen Recken


----------



## khuti (11. September 2008)

Alle wo da sind können mal am wohnmobil mit dem Kenzeichen HDH hallo sagen gibt auch lecker bier


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. September 2008)

Ich da auch.


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. September 2008)

Wetter soll morgen beschissen werden also windig u nd morgens regen naja evtl nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (21. September 2008)

Ich hab mitbekommen das die Evil Eye gesperrt wird da die Förster einige bäume fällen und die ja nicht in den lift fallen lassen können so muss die Evil Eye dran glauben ...sie wird dann heuer nicht mehr geöffnet und erst im nächsten jahr wieder aufgebaut vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen überraschung...


----------



## Astaroth (22. September 2008)

das ist aber k...e


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. September 2008)

Krass war das spitze am Samstag


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (22. September 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Krass war das spitze am Samstag



War auch am Samstag, war perfekt! War so eine Gaudi, dass man das eher mittelprächtige Wetter sofort vergessen hat. 
Hat eigentlich jemand die Saintbikes getestet? Hatte eigentlich auch vor, mir mal eins zu schnappen, aber ich war an dem Tag zu sehr damit beschäftigt "auf Klickies umzusteigen". 
Begeistert war ich, dass die Dauerschlammpfütze im oberen Teil des DH endlich zugeschüttet worden ist. 

Milkman


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. September 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Krass war das spitze am Samstag



Ohja hat spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren


----------



## Astaroth (23. September 2008)

ihr habt´s gut ich musste da arbeiten :-(


----------



## P3 Killa (23. September 2008)

War echt a klasse Tag! Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## japh (23. September 2008)

lauti2 schrieb:


> da die Förster einige bäume fällen und die ja nicht in den lift fallen lassen können



warum eigentlich nicht ? dann haben sie wenigstens mal n grund einen neuen lift zu bauen


----------



## Duempelhuber (23. September 2008)

Der Lift is doch super...
Alles was kein schlepplift ist, ist perfekt. 

Ok, er ist ein wenig Langsam, aber oben ist man dann wenigstens wieder Fit.

Die sollten lieber mal an den unfreundlichen "Liftboys" arbeiten die nichtmal ein "Morgen" rausbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OatmilkmansSon (23. September 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Der Lift is doch super...
> 
> Ok, er ist ein wenig Langsam, aber oben ist man dann wenigstens wieder Fit.



Stimmt, aber es könnte z.B. n'Zweiersessel sein, so dass man was zum ratschen hat, bis man oben ist. Bin am späteren Nachmittag schon manchmal leicht eingenickt 



Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mal an den unfreundlichen "Liftboys" arbeiten die nichtmal ein "Morgen" rausbekommen.



Es gibt ein-zwei von den Vögeln, auf die das zutrifft, ich meine aber, die meisten sind für "Woidler" sogar gesprächig und auch freundlich. Hab mehr positive Erfahrungen als negative gemacht. 

Milkman


----------



## lauti2 (23. September 2008)

Also ich finde die meisten Liftwarte sehr nett besonders den Jungen und den der immer oben ist ...der der nicht nett ist ist der an der Mittelstation ...aber auch mit dem kann man spaß haben ich hab mal jedes mal guten morgen gesagt ...so um halb 2 hat er mal mit mahlzeit darauf geantwortet...


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Wenn man den Jungs ein normales "Servus" oder "Danke" zukommen läßt, sind sie schon ok.


----------



## P3 Killa (23. September 2008)

der eine an der mittelstation is aber echt so unfreundlich.... sag immer danke und guten morgen aber der schaut einen immer nur doof an... is am we wer da?


----------



## Duempelhuber (23. September 2008)

Genau den an der Mittelstation meine ich.
Der kriegt kein Wort raus. Kann ja auch nix dafür wenn ihm sein Job kein spass macht. Hätte er halt mal mehr gelernt... 

Weiß einer ob am Tag der Deutschen Einheit geöffnet ist?
Will das WE dort als meinen persönlichen Saisonabschluss nutzen, nur weiß ich noch nicht ob Freitag/Samstag oder Samstag/Sonntag.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. September 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Genau den an der Mittelstation meine ich.
> Der kriegt kein Wort raus. Kann ja auch nix dafür wenn ihm sein Job kein spass macht. Hätte er halt mal mehr gelernt...



Des geht scho, ma muss nur wissen wie ma die Burschen anpackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergnah! (24. September 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Des geht scho, ma muss nur wissen wie ma die Burschen anpackt



 wer weis was du mit denen treibst...

also ich find auch, dass der an der mittelstation n bissl schweigsam ist. ab und zu kommt mal ein bitte wenn man sich immer bedankt. und tschüss sagt der recht gerne, wenn man das letzte mal fährt...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. September 2008)

bergnah! schrieb:


> wer weis was du mit denen treibst...
> 
> also ich find auch, dass der an der mittelstation n bissl schweigsam ist. ab und zu kommt mal ein bitte wenn man sich immer bedankt. und tschüss sagt der recht gerne, wenn man das letzte mal fährt...



..ich nehm am Anfang der Saison bei der Ersten Fahrt immer an Sixer Bier mit in Lift. Eins für mich, der rest für die Liftis


----------



## Duempelhuber (24. September 2008)

Hab eben die Antwort vom Bischofsmais Shop bekommen.

Haben auch am 3. Oktober geöffnet.

Bin also am 3. und 4. Oktober dort.


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. September 2008)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Hab eben die Antwort vom Bischofsmais Shop bekommen.
> 
> Haben auch am 3. Oktober geöffnet.
> 
> Bin also am 3. und 4. Oktober dort.



war klar das de offen haben bin höchstwahrescheinlich auch da 

Dieses WE auch , wohn ja nur 20 km weit weg


----------



## Duempelhuber (24. September 2008)

Schau in meine Bischofsmais Galerie.

Bin der dicke mit dem Orangenen UMF Leihbike und dem Monster Trikot.
Eigenes DH Bike gibts erst nächstes Jahr, werde also da auch wieder mit dem UMF unterwegs sein.


----------



## Astaroth (8. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
wer ist am Sa alles am Start?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## trauntaler (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie lange hat BM eigentlich dieses Jahr geöffnet?


----------



## Priest0r (8. Oktober 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Wie lange hat BM eigentlich dieses Jahr geöffnet?



fauler hund

http://www.bikepark.net/html/zeiten.html


----------



## Maxximum (9. Oktober 2008)

is am samstag wer oben??
weil wenn dann würd ich alleie rauffahren müssen. bin ja jetzt neu in DEG an der FH beim studiern. würd gern mal nen paar rider aus DEG und umgebung kennenlernen.
 und ganz alleine fahren is eh lame


----------



## seelenfrieden (9. Oktober 2008)

bkm is mit paar leuten da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (9. Oktober 2008)

bin auch vor ort! endlich mal wieder...


----------



## teatimetom (9. Oktober 2008)

icke ocke


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Oktober 2008)

Saturday Sukkz, Sonntag!


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Oktober 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Saturday Sukkz, Sonntag!



SUnday Rulez, yo 

BIn i oben  @Maxximum bin ein Deggendorfer meld dich mal wenn du bock hast


----------



## trauntaler (12. Oktober 2008)

Heute kommen xxfreshxx (aka Intense Hansi) und ich (der mitm Scott).


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2008)

muss heute leider Zuhause bleiben.
gestern war´s ganz schön heftig, 2x musste der Heli kommen! Wünsche den zweien alles GUTE.


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Oktober 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Heute kommen xxfreshxx (aka Intense Hansi) und ich (der mitm Scott).



war ihr hinter mir gestanden (silbernes BMW coupe)???


----------



## trauntaler (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja, vor uns war ein BMW, du?


----------



## The Passenger (12. Oktober 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Ja, vor uns war ein BMW, du?



ja.


Nick, wie wars? Wann kommt endlich euer Film mal im Fernsehn?
VIelleicht kann ich nächstes Wochenende noch fahren, wenn bis dahin mein Radl wieder fit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (13. Oktober 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> muss heute leider Zuhause bleiben.
> gestern war´s ganz schön heftig, 2x musste der Heli kommen! Wünsche den zweien alles GUTE.



... schliesse mich den Genesungswünschen an.
weiss denn jemand genau was und wie es passiert ist ?

habe mich am samstag auch abgelegt, aber ausser blauen Flecken zum Glück nix zurückgeblieben.


----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Oktober 2008)

The Passenger schrieb:


> ja.
> 
> 
> Nick, wie wars? Wann kommt endlich euer Film mal im Fernsehn?
> VIelleicht kann ich nächstes Wochenende noch fahren, wenn bis dahin mein Radl wieder fit ist.


Gestern war es sau geil bin aber nur FR gefahren und 4X aber geil wars 



trauntaler schrieb:


> Ja, vor uns war ein BMW, du?



Ja, wenn ihr nen Sharan mit TS Kennzeichen hattet


----------



## trauntaler (13. Oktober 2008)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ihr nen Sharan mit TS Kennzeichen hattet



Der Sharan gehört xxfreshxx. Ich war auch nur freeride fahren, mag den Downhill nicht. Wenn der Freeride noch ein paar kleine Drops und Sprünge hätte wärs perfekt. Was mir allerdings nie gelingt ist die enge rechts-links rechts vor der Forststrasse zum 4x und Lift flüssig zu fahren. Erstens verbremse ich mich gerne weil man von der Sektion davor ziemlich viel Speed drauf hatt, dann ists nass, eng und steinig. Entweder ich fahre langsam durch oder ich fliege in hohmen Bogen auf die Forststrasse (wo immer Wanderer warten).
xxfreshxx hats das erste mal im BM geschafft keinen Platten zu fahren (trotz tubeless).

MfG Stefan


----------



## xxFRESHxx (14. Oktober 2008)

joa, diesmal blieben die durchschläge alle ohne konsequenz. 
dafür hast du auf den letzten beiden abfahrten den waldboden mit öl aus deinem dämpfer kontaminiert 
schon ausgebaut? ist es die verbindung zwischen kolbenstange und dämpferauge?

war bis auf die schlange am lift und den am ende blutleeren DHX jedenfalls ein super tag. der DH macht einfach spass, den hätt ich soo gern hinterm haus.

ach ja, ich habs ein paar mal blitzen sehen. jemand von den fotografen hier anwesend?


----------



## teatimetom (14. Oktober 2008)

nain. fotografiert hab ich nicht am wochenenede.

kann mich an ein scott und ein dein bike errinnern.
hab dich im sogar gegrüsst. 

ist mir dann aber erst  im nachhinnein:montags aufgefallen 
das ich den xxfreshxx ja aus dem haberer forum kenne 
gruss


----------



## trauntaler (14. Oktober 2008)

@tom sandl: Ist mir leider nicht aufgefallen, nächstes mal vor das Bike hüpfen und lautstark anschreien damit wird dich wahrnehmen.



Durch die Adrenalinschübe und Schmerzen von den Stürzen hab ich meist Tunnelblick und bekomme nicht alles mit *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (14. Oktober 2008)

is normal


----------



## BKM-SE (15. Oktober 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> ach ja, ich habs ein paar mal blitzen sehen. jemand von den fotografen hier anwesend?



haben gegen ende etwas bilder gemacht .... 






hab aber nur noch ein bild eines mir unbekannten.





war lustig mit euch am samstag!
aber jetzt gute nacht.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (15. Oktober 2008)

@maxximum, hast ne pm


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Oktober 2008)

JOA bin wieder am Samstag da weil ich ja nichts besseres zu tun hab und  weil der Kurs, wo ich hin hätte sollen, ausgefallen is


----------



## Astaroth (17. Oktober 2008)

Komme dieses WE ned da ich erstens am SA schlafen werd (Nachtschicht) und zweitens am SO einen Familientag hab.


----------



## pogorausch (17. Oktober 2008)

hab heut im der neuen FREERIDE gelesen das der Diddie schwer bauen will am Geißkopf hat da jemand mehr infos....was gebaut wird? und wann fertigstellung ist?

sers
fabi


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. Oktober 2008)

pogorausch schrieb:


> hab heut im der neuen FREERIDE gelesen das der Diddie schwer bauen will am Geißkopf hat da jemand mehr infos....was gebaut wird? und wann fertigstellung ist?
> 
> sers
> fabi



frühestens 2011 es stand schon einiges drin aber passiert is bis heute nix


----------



## ChrisPi (19. Oktober 2008)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> frühestens 2011 es stand schon einiges drin aber passiert is bis heute nix



Woher hast du die Info mit 2011?? Es stand in der Freeride das der Park 10 Jahre wird u. er hat jetzt grünes Licht bekommen für neue Strecken,will angeblich den besten Park Deutschlands bauen....
Naja bei so einer Ansage hoff ich wenigstens auf Streckenpflege (Evil Eye) u. mal einer neuen Strecke.Die zweite Freeridestrecke war ja letztes Jahr nur kurz geöffnet leider (angeblich gabs Probleme mit Wanderern) u. der You go first müsste mal deutlich entschärft werden,dann wärs auch a geile u. fahrbare Strecke
Ich hoff mal das sich nächste Saison was tut,sonst hol ich mir keine Saisonkarte mehr


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. Oktober 2008)

als allererstes braucht der geißkopf einen vernünftigen lift. das wäre mir persönlich erst mal wesentlich wichtiger als neue strecken. weil im moment verbringt man am wochende 3/4 des tagen in der schlange oder im liftsessel...


----------



## Stylo77 (19. Oktober 2008)

pogorausch schrieb:


> hab heut im der neuen FREERIDE gelesen das der Diddie schwer bauen will am Geißkopf hat da jemand mehr infos....was gebaut wird? und wann fertigstellung ist?
> 
> sers
> fabi



solche versprechen kommen doch jedes jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (19. Oktober 2008)

des mim Lift kannst du vergessen, weil die Herren von Lift und Bikepark nich gerade des sind was man Team nennt.. außerdem kostet der neue Lift eine einstellige Millionensumme.. und solange der alte nich zambricht vergisses.. des isses denen nich wert.

Was ich mir wünschen würde wär ne Gondel á Hindelang.. die is super


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Oktober 2008)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info mit 2011?? Es stand in der Freeride das der Park 10 Jahre wird u. er hat jetzt grünes Licht bekommen für neue Strecken,will angeblich den besten Park Deutschlands bauen....
> Naja bei so einer Ansage hoff ich wenigstens auf Streckenpflege (Evil Eye) u. mal einer neuen Strecke.Die zweite Freeridestrecke war ja letztes Jahr nur kurz geöffnet leider (angeblich gabs Probleme mit Wanderern) u. der You go first müsste mal deutlich entschärft werden,dann wärs auch a geile u. fahrbare Strecke
> Ich hoff mal das sich nächste Saison was tut,sonst hol ich mir keine Saisonkarte mehr



war nur grob geschätzt  vielleicht passiert ja nächstes Jahr was aber ich glaubs ned so oft wie die schon was vorhatten


----------



## pogorausch (22. Oktober 2008)

ja also die letzten 2 jahre war das ja so das der baron denn der berg gehört net so mitgespielt hat ich hoff das wird was nächstes jahr....weil bmaiß is immer ma nen trip wert

sers
fabi


----------



## Astaroth (22. Oktober 2008)

*angeblich* hat der Baron sein OK für neue Strecken schon gegeben


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

Wär schon mal nen Anfang die Freeride Strecke abzustecken, damit die Eier, die überall meinen gerade aus ne Linie auszufahren anstatt die Kurven zu nutzen, nicht mehr die Strecke kaputt machen.

Anfangs wars ne schöne, technische Strecke und nun gibts überall Abkürzungen, dass man Probleme hat, die eigentliche Strecke zu finden, oder dies einfach kaputt gefahren ist.


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wär schon mal nen Anfang die Freeride Strecke abzustecken, damit die Eier, die überall meinen gerade aus ne Linie auszufahren anstatt die Kurven zu nutzen, nicht mehr die Strecke kaputt machen.
> 
> Anfangs wars ne schöne, technische Strecke und nun gibts überall Abkürzungen, dass man Probleme hat, die eigentliche Strecke zu finden, oder dies einfach kaputt gefahren ist.





meine meinung

die kurven machen doch die freeride strecke erst interessant


----------



## Maxximum (22. Oktober 2008)

da bin ich mit euch einer meinung.
die freeride ist die geilste strecke am GK. nur durch die ganzen neuen ausgefahrenen linien is erstens der wald rund um die strecke im arsch und zweitens machts keinen spass in nem ''acker'' runterzufahren.
die strecke ist ja mittlerweile abschnittsweise bis zu 4m breit^^


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Oktober 2008)

SO leute Letztes WE!!! Bin oben und werd die letzten Tage meiner Saisonkarte ausnutzen,
 MFG NIK


----------



## Astaroth (24. Oktober 2008)

Bin morgen auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (24. Oktober 2008)

auch morgen oben!


----------



## teatimetom (24. Oktober 2008)

tom_sandl schrieb:


>



da muss ich mich doch glatt selbst zitieren 

wie issses mit euch 

cämpt jemand am geisskopf ?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (24. Oktober 2008)

campen nich aber am samstag oben sein


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2008)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info mit 2011?? Es stand in der Freeride das der Park 10 Jahre wird u. er hat jetzt grünes Licht bekommen für neue Strecken,will angeblich den besten Park Deutschlands bauen....
> Naja bei so einer Ansage hoff ich wenigstens auf Streckenpflege (Evil Eye) u. mal einer neuen Strecke.Die zweite Freeridestrecke war ja letztes Jahr nur kurz geöffnet leider (angeblich gabs Probleme mit Wanderern) u. der You go first müsste mal deutlich entschärft werden,dann wärs auch a geile u. fahrbare Strecke
> Ich hoff mal das sich nächste Saison was tut,sonst hol ich mir keine Saisonkarte mehr




Ich hab irgendwann eingesehn das es den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen nicht gibt, warum solls dann auch einige neue Strecken und Streckenpflege in Bischofsmais geben ???


Was mich grad total ankotzt.... seit wann wusstet Ihr das der Schließungstermin vorgezogen wurde und welchen Grund bitte hat das?

Ich weis von nem größeren Österreichischem DH-Forum das die am 1. udn 2.11. ein Treffen in BMais haben und seit Mitte September organisieren... ich hab die grade informiert das am Sonntag schluss ist.

Abgesehen davon hat jeder Saisonkarteninhaber einen Vertrag mit dem Liftbetreiber und jeder der ne Saisonkarte gekauft hat hats schriftlich auf der Quittung das diese bis 2.11. gültig ist. Wenns da keinen triftigen Grund gibt nenne ich diesen Zustand mal Leistungsverweigerung und wenns so is dann könnte das so enden das ein Teilbetrag zurückbezahlt werden muss.

Nervt mich aus diversen Gründen total dieser Mist und diese untragbaren Zustände bei denen.


----------



## Schoasdromme (26. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wär schon mal nen Anfang die Freeride Strecke abzustecken, damit die Eier, die überall meinen gerade aus ne Linie auszufahren anstatt die Kurven zu nutzen, nicht mehr die Strecke kaputt machen.
> 
> Anfangs wars ne schöne, technische Strecke und nun gibts überall Abkürzungen, dass man Probleme hat, die eigentliche Strecke zu finden, oder dies einfach kaputt gefahren ist.



Ist halt ne FREERIDE Strecke.
Ausserdem sind jetzt ein paar Überholmöglichkeiten.


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hat nix mit Freeride zu tun, wenn die Strecke kaputt gefahren wird.
Chickenways haben ja schon einen Sinn, aber an ein paar Stellen wurde dadurch die eigentliche Linie zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Oktober 2008)

Na, sobald eine Kurve zu eng für einige ist, wird hald einfach in eine Gerade "umgebaut" - das hat für mich mich mit Freeride bzw. Anspruchsvoller Strecke nix mehr zu tun..


----------



## trauntaler (27. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar "neue" Linien des freeride sind ganz praktisch aber mehr brauchts nicht mehr. Trotzdem ist das meine Lieblingsstrecke in BM, macht einfach Spass!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2008)

am geilsten war der freeride eh wenn er ganz neu war ... da hat man megageil heizen können ...

das problem an geradeauslinien ist stellenweise, dass die furche dann mitten durch die eigentliche kurve geht und damit nicht mehr gut zu fahrn is


----------



## LaKoS (29. Oktober 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> *angeblich* hat der Baron sein OK für neue Strecken schon gegeben



Woher weißt du das? Hoffentlich lassen sie sich diesmal was schiftlich geben! Nicht das die Strecken (falls es welche geben wird) wieder zu gemacht werden!

Streckenpflege? Selbst Hand anlegen!!!


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab an Lachkrampf bekommen als ich in der aktuellen Freeride las das Didi Schneider  Bischofsmais zum deutschen  Wisthler machen will


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2008)

nja gut, unten hieß es hald nur in gewohnt Mürrischer Manier: "Ajoah, do werma scho so einigs baun...." also mucho Interpretationsspielraum


----------



## LaKoS (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch erstmal komisch geschaut als ich DAS in der Freeride gelesen hab! 
Da hab ich dem Redakteur mal geschrieben woher sie das wissen mit dem deutschen Whistler... es kam recht schnell eine Mail zurück wo drin stand:



> Servus
> 
> habe lange mit ihm gesprochen. Der Park wird 10 Jahre, er verlagert seinen Schwerpunkt und will das jetzt angehen.
> Mal sehen, wir bleiben dran.



Ich denke bevor das passiert das der Goaßkopf umgebaut wird, steht des deutsche Whistler in Winterberg...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2008)

Abschließende Worte:

Schimpfen bringt zum jetzígen Zeitpunkt noch garnix, abwarten und Tee trinken.
Sollte sich das als Ente herausstellen bleibt immer noch genug Zeit berechtigterweise)


Ich jedenfalls fänds doll, aber er soll sich mehr am Berg orientieren, mitm Strampeln hab ichs ned so ;-)


----------



## LaKoS (31. Oktober 2008)

Wer schimpft denn?


----------



## Fischidh (2. November 2008)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Also ich hab an Lachkrampf bekommen als ich in der aktuellen Freeride las das Didi Schneider  Bischofsmais zum deutschen  Wisthler machen will



Nicht nur Du!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2008)

Es steht ja auch nur unter "Tareks Rumours", also nix genaues weiß ma net.


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2008)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Hoffentlich lassen sie sich diesmal was schiftlich geben! Nicht das die Strecken (falls es welche geben wird) wieder zu gemacht werden!
> 
> Streckenpflege? Selbst Hand anlegen!!!



will keine Namen nennen aber ein Mitarbeiter der Bikestation am GK hat das ausgeplaudert und glauben tu ich es erst wenn es wirklich so weit ist.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. November 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> will keine Namen nennen aber ein Mitarbeiter der Bikestation am GK hat das ausgeplaudert und glauben tu ich es erst wenn es wirklich so weit ist.



Kannsch Bestätigen.


----------



## Tiregrab (7. November 2008)

die solln es ersmal schaffen die strecken die se eh scho haben in ordnung zu halten bevor se neue bauen.
darunter versteh ich u.a. streckeneingrenzungen bei dh. und FR., den kicker von der box am ende des slopestyle mal so zu bauen dass ma da seine kraft in tricks und net in den bunnyhop stecken muss den man macht um net gegen die kante zu knallen.
und des kann ja wohl wirklich nicht so viel arbeit sein.
ne idee wär auch mal son trailbuilder wochenende an dem alle die wollen die strecken verbessern können und dafür ne freikarte oda so bekommen. würde bestimmt funktionieren wenn man des gut plant.
danach kann man sich mal an neue strecken ranmachen.


----------



## LaKoS (7. November 2008)

Die Idee ist nicht mal schlecht mit so nem Trailbuilder Wochenende! Freikarte wär mir eigentlich egal,hauptsache schaufeln! 
Vorallem der Freeride hat noch ne Menge Potenzial! Da mal ein paar winzige Stellen ausbessern und dann is gut! 

Grossman Nik und co haben ja schon gezeigt wie´s geht!


----------



## Maxximum (8. November 2008)

hi leute
bei so nem trailbuilder we wär ich auch mit dabei.
ob freikarten oder nicht is mir dann eig auch egal, hauptsache man hat dann den ganzen sommer über ne schöne strecke die gut in schuss ist.


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2008)

Da würde ich auch mitmachen.


----------



## mfux (8. November 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hi leute
> bei so nem trailbuilder we wär ich auch mit dabei.
> ob freikarten oder nicht is mir dann eig auch egal, hauptsache man hat dann den ganzen sommer über ne schöne strecke die gut in schuss ist.



Was hat euch den diese Saison so gestört?? ich fands super...

fux


----------



## Duempelhuber (8. November 2008)

mfux schrieb:


> Was hat euch den diese Saison so gestört?? ich fands super...
> 
> fux



Die grummeligen Liftboys! 

Der rest war super, war aber leider viel zu selten da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (17. November 2008)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht mal schlecht mit so nem Trailbuilder Wochenende! Freikarte wär mir eigentlich egal,hauptsache schaufeln!
> Vorallem der Freeride hat noch ne Menge Potenzial! Da mal ein paar winzige Stellen ausbessern und dann is gut!
> 
> Grossman Nik und co haben ja schon gezeigt wie´s geht!



Was haben die Jungs den gemacht?


----------



## mfux (16. Januar 2009)

Gibts jetzt eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten, was sich nächste Saison ändern soll??

Gruß


----------



## lauti2 (16. Januar 2009)

War im Winter jemand dort ???Weis wer ob die Evil Eye Noch steht ???Sollte ja wegen Forstarbeiten abgerissen werden...Wäre geil wenn alles neu wäre.Generel wärs hammer wenn wirlich der Didi mal was machen würde...like Winterberg...


----------



## mike0h (16. Januar 2009)

Ich war um weihnachten rum mal dort beim "skifahrn" und da stand noch alles so wies letztes Jahr auch war. 
Ich denke mal zur Zeit kann man dort wegen gefrorenem Boden und Schnee nicht wirklich viel machen.

MIKE


----------



## Araxx (16. Januar 2009)

Boah wenn ich das hier lese werd ich üübelst geil auf Sommer, da gehts das erste mal nach Bischofsmais... Bis jetz hab ich nur Vids auf YouTube gesehn, sieht ganz geil aus, nur Wallride usw. wird am Anfang eher in die Hose gehn 

Trailbuilder Wohenende is ne sau geile idee, nur glaub ich dass es dann einige Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen den Schauflern geben wird wie was gemacht werden soll..
Aber an und für sich geile Idee.. mann, wenn ich doch bloß schon Auto fahren dürfte ;-)


----------



## Garfieldzzz (16. Januar 2009)

momentan is eh erstmal Ski Bob WM da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evolve Enduro (24. Januar 2009)

Hab letztes Jahr mit DH angefangen und bin schon ganz ****rig auf'n Frühling.

Wie sieht das denn mit Saisonkarten aus? Werden die auch auf eine Swatch gebucht oder muss man da beim Ein- und Aussteigen die teure Saisonkarte in das Drehkreuz stecken? Die sieht ja dann nach 2 Wochenenden aus wie Krepppaier...

Sind Wochenend-Camper hier? Wir haben uns überlegt, auch mal mit Zelt anzureisen. Was braucht man unbedingt (Werkzeug ist klar, paar Teile wie Mäntel und Schläuche und was so in der Garage rumfliegt, Campingzeugs wie Tisch und Stühle - ganz wichtig der Grill) hat irgendjemand mit Erfahrung noch ein paar Tips?


----------



## Marzoccher (24. Januar 2009)

ne feine unterlage zum draufliegen, da ihr das zelt auf nem schotterparkplatz aufstellt...


----------



## Evolve Enduro (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, Lufti ist klar. Oder meinst du was für unters Zelt weil uns der Schotter den Zeltboden durchscheuert? 

Hab mir den Standplatz schon mal angeschaut. Gibt ja sogar Strom da 

Weiss ein Saisonkartenbesitzer was zur Swatch-Uhr?


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Januar 2009)

warum scheuern wolltet ihr noch nen akt darin vollbringen oder nur im zelt schlafen???
wenn ihr nur darin schlafen wolltet dann reicht es wenn ihr etwas unter die schlafsäcke legt aber was gemütliches(zwei isos oder ne matratze^^)


----------



## Garfieldzzz (24. Januar 2009)

des mit der Swatch wär nat geil, hab auch eine acces Shaun Palmer


----------



## Evolve Enduro (24. Januar 2009)

Tageskarten gehen ja auch auf die Swatch. Ich befürchte nur, dass mit den Aktionen von den letzten Jahren (Weitergabe an Dritte) die Saisonkarte nicht auf die Swatch gebucht wird...

@agrohardtail schließlich fahre ich gemeinsam mit meiner Frau nach Bmais. Für was hab ich denn geheiratet


----------



## LoonyG (25. Januar 2009)

Evolve Enduro schrieb:


> Tageskarten gehen ja auch auf die Swatch. Ich befürchte nur, dass mit den Aktionen von den letzten Jahren (Weitergabe an Dritte) die Saisonkarte nicht auf die Swatch gebucht wird...



genau so isses, in die Saisonkarte soll man auch ein Pasbild von sich einkleben,
der Einheitspreis letztes Jahr lag bei 180, ich hoff ja auch wie so viele andere, das die Streckenpflege etwas ernster genommen wird 
( in Winterberg gehts ja auch ) ansonsten spar ich mir das Geld

greetz


----------



## teatimetom (25. Januar 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> genau so isses, in die Saisonkarte soll man auch ein Pasbild von sich einkleben,
> der Einheitspreis letztes Jahr lag bei 180â¬
> 
> greetz



*soll*
was aber praktisch ist : diese wird auf deinen namen registriert und falls du sie mal vergessen hast bekommst du an der kasse ein neues Tagesticket ausgedruckt..

2007 : 185â¬
2008: 220 â¬ oder bisserl mehr
wenn du die 2008 wirklich fÃ¼r 180 â¬ bekommen hast dann trag mich schonmal in deine liste mit ein . gruss


----------



## Datenwurm (25. Januar 2009)

kurz OT:

Welcher Bikepark hat den jetzt offen in Deutschland?


----------



## LoonyG (26. Januar 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> *soll*
> was aber praktisch ist : diese wird auf deinen namen registriert und falls du sie mal vergessen hast bekommst du an der kasse ein neues Tagesticket ausgedruckt..
> 
> 2007 : 185
> ...



äh, stimmt, du hast natürlich recht, da ich letztes Jahr keine hatte hab ich mich um ein Jahr verhaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (26. Januar 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> *soll*
> was aber praktisch ist : diese wird auf deinen namen registriert und falls du sie mal vergessen hast bekommst du an der kasse ein neues Tagesticket ausgedruckt..
> 
> 2007 : 185
> ...



Holst du dir heuer wieder die Jahreskarte?
Bekommt man in der Gruppe ned immer Rabatt?
Wär evtl. auch interessiert.


----------



## LaKoS (26. Januar 2009)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> kurz OT:
> 
> Welcher Bikepark hat den jetzt offen in Deutschland?




Osternohe vielleicht??? Nein, der hat nicht offen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Januar 2009)

Bad Wildbad


----------



## teatimetom (26. Januar 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Holst du dir heuer wieder die Jahreskarte?
> Bekommt man in der Gruppe ned immer Rabatt?
> Wär evtl. auch interessiert.



also ob ich will oder nicht,

kaufen muss ich die jahreskarte doch sowieso,
 führt kein weg dran vorbei 

können ja dann bei zeit hier drin ne liste erstellen.

@ gecko kannst ja mal sagen wie das damals gelaufen ist mitt der staffelung...


----------



## The Passenger (27. Januar 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> also ob ich will oder nicht,
> 
> kaufen muss ich die jahreskarte doch sowieso,
> führt kein weg dran vorbei
> ...



Super. Wär dann wohl/vielleicht/wahrscheinlich/eventuell auch dabei.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Januar 2009)

Wir diesmal nicht (wir Landshuter) - hab letztes Jahr einfach zuviel Geißkopf mitbekommen.
Jetzt sind erstmal die anderen Parks dran.


----------



## LoonyG (27. Januar 2009)

moin moin

sorry das mit meiner Liste geht leider nicht mehr, sie haben letztes Jahr den Saisonpreis a bissal gesenkt, aber für alle die öfters als 8x fahren rentiert es sich allemal ne Saisonkarte zu nehmen, ich konnt letztes Jahr leider nur 4x zum GK, hoff dieses Jahr wirds wieder besser und ich muss nich wieder kreuz u quer durch Europa hetzen zum buckeln

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Astaroth (27. Januar 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Super. Wär dann wohl/vielleicht/wahrscheinlich/eventuell auch dabei.



Ich auch


----------



## mfux (28. Januar 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Jetzt sind erstmal die anderen Parks dran.



Bescheid sagen nicht vergessen!!!

Und:

A geh, die Karte lohnt sich doch immer...! Letztes Jahr war die schon Mitte Juni abbezahlt, wenn mans mit den 100er-Karten "verrechnet"!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. Januar 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Bescheid sagen nicht vergessen!!!
> 
> Und:
> 
> A geh, die Karte lohnt sich doch immer...! Letztes Jahr war die schon Mitte Juni abbezahlt, wenn mans mit den 100er-Karten "verrechnet"!!



Wird gmacht, obgmacht!

Stimmt scho, aber i glaub ich bin ein bisschen geißkopf-gesättigt.
letztes jahr wars auch übelst rentabel, aber irgendwie is auch unsicher, ob ich dies jahr so oft mitgenommen werden kann, selber fahren rentiert sich bei mir ja ned...


----------



## klemmi (16. Februar 2009)

Wie ist denn die Downhill-Strecke dort? Sieht nach vielen Sprüngen aus oder gibt´s da auch richtige DH-Passagen?
Liegt dort ab dem 1. Mai kein Schnee mehr?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. Februar 2009)

Ich teil sie gern in Drittel auf.

Oberstes Drittel ist eigentlich mehr eine Dirtline Bergab. Große Sprünge, schnell, Linienwahl wichtig.
Mitte: Stein/Geröll/Wurzelfeld, macht mit der falschen Linienwahl/Fahrtechnik wenig Spass.
Unten: Speeeeeed. Laufen lassen, Flowige Sprünge ("Segler") und nen Dicken Zielsprung.

Traditionell liegt am 0105 oben schon noch vereinzelt schnee, auch vereinzelt auf den Strecken. 
Und: Ich hab den Eindruck, als würden die mit der Streckenpflege erst ab Eröffnung und seeeehr laaaaangsam gasgeben.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Streckenpflege ? Geisskopf ?


----------



## trek (16. Februar 2009)

obwohl man muss sagen, es hat schon zeiten gegeben, da konnte man den 4cross usw. mit einem Hardtail ganz gut fahren.

aber meistens ist das Dh bike dann doch die bessere Wahl 

Aber Streckenpflege wird in den meisten Parks sowieso eher klein geschrieben.


----------



## klemmi (16. Februar 2009)

Ist der DH sehenswert oder muss man da nicht unbedingt hin?
Ich überlege wo ich vor dem 1. Rennen nochmal trainieren soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek (16. Februar 2009)

Downhill ist meiner Meinung nach ganz witzig, jedoch dauert es seine zeit bis das man sich den Weg und somit die Abfolge der Sprünge merkt (zumindest bei mir ist es so). Wenn man sich halbwegs alles gemerkt hat und immer den richtigen Sprung erwischt, dann ist es flowig und ziemlich witzig zu fahren.


----------



## trek (16. Februar 2009)

Downhill ist meiner Meinung nach ganz witzig, jedoch dauert es seine zeit bis das man sich den Weg und somit die Abfolge der Sprünge merkt (zumindest bei mir ist es so). Wenn man sich halbwegs alles gemerkt hat und immer den richtigen Sprung erwischt, dann ist es flowig und ziemlich witzig zu fahren.


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Februar 2009)

Also würde dir schon raten dir die Strecke vor dem Rennen mal anzugucken und dir auch zeit zu nehmen für die richtig Line. War 08 das erste mal da und bin am anfang erstmal runtergerollt und dachte, dass die strecke doch fast unmöglich sauber zu fahren ist. 
Hehe aber zum schluss war sie hammer geil und ging sehr gut ab.

Wollten die net in B-Mais was umbauen an den Strecken??


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Februar 2009)

Also wegen Streckenpflege, wir haben letztes jahr schon enige we dort verbracht vor dem 1.mai und haben die strecken auf vorderman gebracht aber so ne richtige anständige pflege würde dem park sicher sehr gut stehen! werde dieses jahr auch keine saisonkarte kaufen, eben wegen der angesprochenen streckenpflege, fahr ich lieber woanders hin wo man die trails auch fahren kann und dabei spaß hat... neue strecken heist es immer wieder aber wenn das mal was werden sollte dann würd es mich wundern... die dh strecke ist meiner meinung nach nich so sehenswert, ich persönlich find die sprünge ganz witzig aber das wars dann auch, da fahr ich lieber die freeride runter hat mehr mit dh zu tun...


----------



## Duempelhuber (16. Februar 2009)

Bin leider immernoch auf leihbikes angewießen, und da ist Bischofsmais schon vorne mit dabei.

Zum Thema Strecke: Ist zwar nicht top gepflegt, aber es ist durchaus fahrbar. Wenn ich da so Richtung Allgäu/Hindelang schaue, sind das schon Welten. Mir persönlich gefällt die freeride Strecke aber auch besser. Durch den Wald ist einfach geil.
Nur schade das einige Stellen so stark gerodet wurden.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Das waren wohl Zwangsrodungen nach heftigen Sturmschäden.


----------



## Duempelhuber (16. Februar 2009)

Achso, das macht natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Februar 2009)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> kurz OT:
> 
> Welcher Bikepark hat den jetzt offen in Deutschland?



Hahnenklee hat auf !

hier ein cooler link, den ich mal im Netz gefunden habe !

http://114457.homepagemodules.de/t249f23-Bikepark-Infos-Wetter-Homepage-Map.html


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2009)

Allen, die hier über die Streckenpflege am Geisskopf meckern, empfehle ich einen Ausflug nach Wildbad, möglichst gegen Ende der Saison....


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (17. Februar 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Allen, die hier über die Streckenpflege am Geisskopf meckern, empfehle ich einen Ausflug nach Wildbad, möglichst gegen Ende der Saison....



Was sagt uns das dann? Ist es da besser oder noch schlechter? Falls zweiteres: dass es irgendwoanders noch schlechter ist, macht's in Bmais nicht automatisch gleich gut. Ich bin ja nicht so anspruchsvoll was den Zustand einer Strecke betrifft und Bmais hat auch seine Vorteile (z.B. dass praktisch jedem Wetter auf ist) aber wenn manchmal echt Kleinigkeiten nicht gemacht werden, die die Strecke gleich mal doppelt so sicher und halb so materialverschleißend machen würden, dann find ich das den Leuten gegenüber, die da zahlen, um fahren zu können, etwas ignorant. Ich sprech jetzt davon mal richtig große lose Steinbrocken von der Strecke zu räumen oder die ganz spitzen Steine mal mit einem Hammer etwas abzurunden. 
Man fragt sich halt auch, für was da unter der Woche auch an manchen Tagen geschlossen ist, wenn dann doch nicht viel passiert. Dann kann da ja wenigstens geöffnet sein  

So oder so: ich werd' trotzdem wieder hinfahren  
Milkman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoBiLe>J< (17. Februar 2009)

Hieß es nicht mal inner F.R. das es zum Jubiläum neue Strecken geben soll?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2009)

Das heißts doch in der Freeride jede Saison für jeden Bikepark.


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

mir gefällts in BM eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem die technische art der freeridestrecke finde ich sehr gut. der dh ist aber schon ein guter brocken, für jemanden, der recht selten dort ist wie ich, ist die strecke nicht so der hit, da man doch etwas zeit braucht, sich da ordentlich einzufahren. in BM fehlt halt einfach eine flowigere strecke.. zu tode gepflegte strecken ala dirtlines find ich aber auch nicht toll. wir haben ja schließlich stollenreifen und federweg.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (17. Februar 2009)

die Freeride is doch flowig?!?


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

@garfieldz: 
dann bist du noch keine flowige strecke gefahren..


----------



## mike0h (17. Februar 2009)

Also zumindest der obere und untere Teil vom Downhill ist auch sehr flowig wenn man weiß wo man fahren muss.

Durch die fehlende Streckenpflege am Geißkopf werden sie wohl auch mich kommende Saison als Saisonkartenbesitzer verlieren. Ich sehs nicht ein, jedes Jahr ne Stange Geld dafür zu zahlen, dass die Strecken einmal zu Beginn der Saison präpariert werden und ich anschließend jedes mal wieder Angst haben muss auf neue lose Steine zu treffen. Der Lift wird gefühlsmäßig auch auf keinen Fall schneller.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren und vll gibt es ja diese Saison die seit langem versprochene neue Strecke (oder gar Strecken) ;-)

Gruß
MIKE


----------



## trek (17. Februar 2009)

Aber die neue tolle Strecke im Stille der A-Line aus Whistler wird wohl für immer und ewig in Bischofsmais ein Wunschtraum bleiben.

Irgendwie ist es ja schade, dass sie das hohe Niveau (im Vergleich zu anderen Parks), welches sie vor ein paar Jahren hatten, leider zurzeit nich mehr wirklich halten können.

Aber ich hoffe ja jedes Jahr, dass die Freeride recht hat und der ultimative Super bikpark in Bimais entsteht (fahre keine 150km dorthin  )


----------



## trek (5. März 2009)

aus Freeride 1/2009
"Es wird eine neue Strecke geben, die sich um den Berg schwingt. Gespickt mit Sprüngen, wie ein großer Pumptrack 3km lang
slopestyle wird neu gemacht und evil eye nortshore auch

mitte der Saison soll es fertig sein"

Bin mal gespannt, ob das was wird

Glaube zwar nicht daran, aber einen Funken Hoffnung habe ich noch!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. März 2009)

das klingt ein wenig nach der einen DH-Strecke, die mal 4 Wochen offen war.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. März 2009)

den Feldweg mit Steinen? Ah, Danke...also keine Saisonkarte.


----------



## LaKoS (6. März 2009)

Hats des nicht schon letztes Jahr geheißen das die Strecke Mitte der Saison fertig sein soll? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. März 2009)

Feldweg mit Steinen? Ich meinte nicht die gaaanz alte blaue Strecke, also die Forststraße hoch zum Gipfel, sondern die Strecke, die auf Höhe des Freerides losging, allerdings rechts des Waldwegs. Man kommt vom Lift links raus, Richtung Freeride: links geht der Freeride los, geradeaus geht ein breiter Waldweg und rechts ging es mal kurzzeitig in eine weitere Strecke rein. Die war aber nach ein paar Wochen wieder zu, wegen Beschwerden von Wanderern/Wirten der Hütte oben. Vielleicht bekommen sie diese Strecke ja doch wieder auf.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LaKoS (6. März 2009)

Was? Die Wirte oben hatten was gegen die Strecke? Des kann ich etz mal ned glauben!


----------



## mfux (6. März 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Was? Die Wirte oben hatten was gegen die Strecke? Des kann ich etz mal ned glauben!




Nicht der Wirt oben am Berg, sondern vom Landshuter Haus! Darum war die Strecke auch gleich wieder weg!

gruß


----------



## LaKoS (6. März 2009)

Ok, bei denen kann ich mirs schon eher vorstellen, aber doch nicht bei der Evi oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (6. März 2009)

mike0h schrieb:


> Durch die fehlende Streckenpflege am Geißkopf werden sie wohl auch mich kommende Saison als Saisonkartenbesitzer verlieren. Ich sehs nicht ein, jedes Jahr ne Stange Geld dafür zu zahlen, dass die Strecken einmal zu Beginn der Saison präpariert werden und ich anschließend jedes mal wieder Angst haben muss auf neue lose Steine zu treffen. Der Lift wird gefühlsmäßig auch auf keinen Fall schneller.



Für was bezahlst du ne Stange Geld?? Dir ist klar das du bei ner Saisonkarte 40Euro Streckengebühr zahlst, oder? Das wars dann aber auch schon, die restliche Kohle schiebt der Liftbetreiber ein... Das es die  Jungs dort unten nicht leicht haben, die Strecken zu pflegen sollte klar sein... Denke mal nicht das das Budget so groß ist....
Wieso stören dich Steine in nem Bikepark???

fux


----------



## P3 Killa (6. März 2009)

also diese neue strecke soll so eine art xc trail mit viel flow werden, das war alles schonmal letztes jahr im gespräch und soll na hinten runter gehen. die strecke sollte wohl hans rey bauen konnte aber aufgrund einer verletzung nich. also die infos hatte ich letztes jahr bekommen, was dran is? keine ahnung....


----------



## psx0407 (6. März 2009)

... wenn die neue strecke da ist, ist sie da. fertig !

bis dahin verdränge ich jedwede ankündigung hinsichtlich erweiterung / verbesserung / pflege des bikeparks geisskopf, denn der worte gab es diesbezüglich schon reichlich in der vergangenheit, sei es in der fachpresse oder durch den einen oder anderen.

und hoffentlich ist´s dann ned gleich wieder winter, wenn die modifikationen am geisskopf fertig sind...

ride on !
psx0407


----------



## mike0h (6. März 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Für was bezahlst du ne Stange Geld?? Dir ist klar das du bei ner Saisonkarte 40Euro Streckengebühr zahlst, oder? Das wars dann aber auch schon, die restliche Kohle schiebt der Liftbetreiber ein... Das es die  Jungs dort unten nicht leicht haben, die Strecken zu pflegen sollte klar sein... Denke mal nicht das das Budget so groß ist....
> Wieso stören dich Steine in nem Bikepark???
> 
> fux



Sind es nicht nur 15 Euro, die die Streckenberechtigungskarte für ne Saisonkarte kostet? Aber im Endeffekt ist es mir als Endkunde relativ egal wie viel Prozent der Kohle die ich auf den Tisch lege an den Liftbetreiber gehn und wie viel an den Bikepark, sondern es zählt nur der Betrag, den ich bezahlen muss. (Natürlich würde es mich freuen, wenn mehr davon an den Bikepark geht, aber das liegt wohl nicht in meinem Ermessen)

Steine stören mich in nem Bikepark nicht, sonst würde ich wohl nicht zum Geißkopf fahren. ;-) Es stören mich nur die losen Steine, die bei jedem neuen Besuch wieder wahllos in den Landezonen meines Vorderrades verstreut sind ;-)

Aber es ist ja schon mal ein positives Zeichen, dass sie auf der Bikepark.net Seite neue Stellen ausgeschrieben haben, also vielleicht geht nächste Saison ja doch was voran, denn Potential ist ja auf jeden Fall da.

Gruß
Mike

PS: du hast n saugeiles Bild von mir in deiner Galerie "NI0J4584" meinst du könntest mir das in groß zukommen lassen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. März 2009)

I waas ja ned, ich kenn ja die meinsten GK-Stammgäste, da läuft man hald dann die Strecken mal ab und beiseitigt "Fremdkörper", aber ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass DH DH bleiben sollte, die Streckenverhältnisse sind bei uns in Dtl imho eh Ponyhof im Vergleich zu manch anderen...

"Streckengebühr" find ich ja ganz okay, wenn man bedenkt, dass das die Einzigen Einnahmen sind, die der Beikpark hat.Vom Baron kriegen die keinen Cent..Da müssen mindestens 3 Leute permanent beschäftigt werden, es geht ja nicht nur drum, mitm Rechen die Strecken abzulaufen, sondern darum, neue Strecken zu bauen, pflegen, Bäume rausschneiden (Da hängen dann ein Waldroder und mindestens 2 leute mit Schwerem Gerät dran), NorthShore pflegen (Bretter, Pfosten usw..gehen mal RICHTIG ins Geld), Absperrungen errichten, erneuern (die dann zum Spaß von Vollspasten mind. 3x pro Tag abgerissen werden) und und und..


----------



## derBen (7. März 2009)

Naja jungs wartet einfach ab und regt euch nicht auf, teuer ists überall (es sei denn ihr schiebt), wenn nix passiet dann werdet ihr auch nichts dran ändern können.

Also einfach hoffen und sich freuen wenns was neues gibt und das mit der Pflege wird sich ja spätestens zum ende der Saison zeigen wenn der IXS Cup zu gast sein wird!


----------



## mfux (9. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

in der Freeride ist`n Interview mit Diddie Schneider... Der wird doch nicht solchen Mist verzapfen, wenn nicht wirkliche Planungen laufen, oder?? Das wär ja lächerlich....
Wenn man aufs Interview baut, sollte das doch ziemlich fein werden...

Gruß,mfux


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. März 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in der Freeride ist`n Interview mit Diddie Schneider... Der wird doch nicht solchen Mist verzapfen, wenn nicht wirkliche Planungen laufen, oder?? Das wär ja lächerlich....
> Wenn man aufs Interview baut, sollte das doch ziemlich fein werden...
> ...



Des quasselt er jedes jahr


----------



## LoonyG (9. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Des quasselt er jedes jahr



zumindest so lange wie ich dort fahr, und das sind ja jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen, das angefangene "you go first" is ja bis heut noch nicht fertig,
der ersatz Diede ( der mit der Glatze ) hat ja auch nicht wirklich was zerrissen, und baut jetzt seinen eigenen Park, wie man so hört und liest
lassen wir uns einfach überaschen, ich glaub erst Sachen die ich selbst sehe

greetz


----------



## reuber (9. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Des quasselt er jedes jahr



macht er.. und des einzige was sich ändert das sie mal wieder den halben wald abgeholzt haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (9. März 2009)

Anderseits liegt das Übel ja auch am Stationspersonal, für nen 400 Job Die Station betreiben und dann auch noch die Strecke umbauen, motivierend ist das ja auch nicht grad
Dazu kommt auch noch das der Graf seit 2 Jahren keine Subventionen mehr zahlt
Und es ja mittlerweile eine menge neuer Parks gibt, in deren Köpfen spukt wahrscheinlich immer noch der Mythos der einzigste Park Bayerns zu sein
Dadurch hat der GK in den letzten Jahren leider an Atraktievität verloren,
ich hoff ja das ihnen da bald mal ein Lichtlein aufgeht 

greetz


----------



## reuber (9. März 2009)

man hat es gemerkt... vor 2 jahren ist man - meiner meinung nach - noch viel öfter angestanden!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. März 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> Anderseits liegt das Ãbel ja auch am Stationspersonal, fÃ¼r nen 400â¬ Job Die Station betreiben und dann auch noch die Strecke umbauen, motivierend ist das ja auch nicht grad
> Dazu kommt auch noch das der Graf seit 2 Jahren keine Subventionen mehr zahlt
> Und es ja mittlerweile eine menge neuer Parks gibt, in deren KÃ¶pfen spukt wahrscheinlich immer noch der Mythos der einzigste Park Bayerns zu sein
> Dadurch hat der GK in den letzten Jahren leider an AtraktievitÃ¤t verloren,
> ...



GÃ¼nni, wir mÃ¼ssen ab und an paar km weiter nach SPICZAK fahren, 13 euro fÃ¼r die Tageskarte und gib ihm - in einem TOP (!!!!) gepflegtem Park


----------



## Astaroth (9. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Günni, wir müssen ab und an paar km weiter nach SPICZAK fahren, 13 euro für die Tageskarte und gib ihm - in einem TOP (!!!!) gepflegtem Park



da wär ich auch gern dabei


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. März 2009)

Ui, DD-Treffen Bayern Doppelpack GK/Spiczak? ich bin dabei. Hölle, wie geil.
Wir sollten das Anfang der Saison in einem extra Thread diskutieren!


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Wäre ich auch dafür ! Wie weit ist das von München ?

edit: 280km, schon ein Stück.


----------



## Astaroth (9. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ui, DD-Treffen Bayern Doppelpack GK/Spiczak? ich bin dabei. Hölle, wie geil.
> Wir sollten das Anfang der Saison in einem extra Thread diskutieren!



Auf alle Fälle!



san_andreas schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch dafür ! Wie weit ist das von München ?
> 
> edit: 280km, schon ein Stück.



Umso mehr umso besser!


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Schon verstanden...
Dafür kann man schön auf die Tube drücken, wenn sie Tagestickets so günstig sind.


----------



## LoonyG (9. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Günni, wir müssen ab und an paar km weiter nach SPICZAK fahren, 13 euro für die Tageskarte und gib ihm - in einem TOP (!!!!) gepflegtem Park



Bin Dabei 

evtl bekomme ich einen neuen Anhänger, da passen dann 4-5 Bikes rein
und da Dede hat sich grad einen Landy gekauft, da sin ma grad am schrauben
komplett in einem hellen freundlichen SCHWARZ

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. März 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> und da Dede hat sich grad einen Landy gekauft,



WTF?


----------



## mfux (9. März 2009)

Da werden ja ziemlich viele Leute am Start sein! Wir natürlich auch...


----------



## derBen (12. März 2009)

Klärt mich mal mit spiczak auf!?


----------



## Big-Hiter (12. März 2009)

http://sumava.spicak.cz/Bike-BikePark.wids?c=20&k=54&r=pridano&t=DESC


----------



## LoonyG (12. März 2009)

moin

sieht ja nicht schlecht aus

http://sumava.spicak.cz/Video.wids?c=20&k=169&r=pridano&t=DESC

greetz


----------



## derBen (12. März 2009)

ahh ok, danke!
ISt ja echt günstig dort! 2 tage nur 18 euro!!!in bmais kostet doch ein tag schon an die 25 euro oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (12. März 2009)

lol ich hab mich grad über das ersatz didi abgelacht...
laut den leuten mit den ich fahre ist seit der ersatz didi nicht mehr da ist nix mer slo am gk ...sie meinen das viele stammgäste die jedes we vor ort waren jezt fehlen ...sie selber sind ja au immer da...leicht zu erkennen am weißen lieferwagen mit den adidas stickern an den türen ...da glaubt man fast die gehören zum bikepark....


----------



## Bierklau (13. März 2009)

@ bikepark / checkt mal Osternohe aus, ist nur eine 1h von Eichstätt und Umgebung...ist allerdings kleiner als GK...aber hat seinen Reiz...checkt mal den thread zu dem Thema..soll ein paar Neue Sachen in diesem Jahr geben soweit ich gehört hab auch noch eine weitere Strecke...find die DH Piste jedenfalls geil, hat wirkich flow..Freeride ist für jeden was dabei, von tricky bis schnell, kann man sich selbst zusammenstellen...ist abwechslungsreich...hoffe Ihr checkt das mal aus...ich zahl ja selbst nicht, aber glaube die Tageskarte war 13 Euro, aber schaut sicherheitshalber mal auf die homepage...ride on


----------



## Big-Hiter (13. März 2009)

Kenn ich werd dieses Jahr bestimmt mal hinschauen, das einzige was mich da abschreckt ist der Schleplift


----------



## Bierklau (13. März 2009)

@ging beim TÜV Test auch mit alten Herren auf´m Hallondrad und Kindern, ist echt easy...


----------



## Big-Hiter (15. März 2009)

Das heisst noch gar nix
Sobald er offen hat werd ich vorbei schauen, das steht fest!


----------



## The Passenger (16. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ui, DD-Treffen Bayern Doppelpack GK/Spiczak? ich bin dabei. Hölle, wie geil.
> Wir sollten das Anfang der Saison in einem extra Thread diskutieren!



Wir sollten möglichst bald drüber diskutieren, sonst wirds wieder nix.  Hatten doch scho mal sowas in Winterberg, Wildbad und Leogang vor.

In Spicak wär ich jedenfalls dabei.



			
				Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> da wär ich auch gern dabei



Holst du dir eine Saisonkarte für Bischofsmais dieses Jahr? Bin mir nimmer recht schlüssig. Einerseits sind 250 euro an haufen Geld, andererseits haben wir gar keine andere Wahl. Oder?


----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2009)

Servus,
bin noch immer am Überlegen ob ich mir eine kaufen soll oder nicht den wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast sind 250  (ich dachte die kostet so um die 180-200) ein grosser Haufen Geld.
Wenn es zum Start der Saison eine Ermäßigung gibt, dann bin ich denke ich mal dabei, ansonsten muss ich mir das nochmals genauer Überlegen.
Alternativen gibts schon aber dann muss man halt übers WE weg fahren was ich auch nicht schlecht find (wie letzte Saison 2x OG).

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## derBen (17. März 2009)

Vielleicht lässt sich ja am Preis was machen!?
Mann müsste das nur mit den Leuten am GK vorher abklären wie viele Leute man für nen guten Rabatt bei ner Saisonkarte bräuchte!
Ich wäre dann auch dabei!


----------



## Maxximum (18. März 2009)

ja ich auch!


----------



## Garfieldzzz (18. März 2009)

uu. bin ich acuh dabei, das neue spielzeug mus bewegt werden, andrerseits mag ich acuh noch andere parks abklappern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. März 2009)

Schaisse, wir ham gleich saisoneröffnung!
mag schnell noch wer meine Laufräder einspeichen? Hrmpf, ich sehs schon kommen...


----------



## LoonyG (18. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Schaisse, wir ham gleich saisoneröffnung!
> mag schnell noch wer meine Laufräder einspeichen? Hrmpf, ich sehs schon kommen...



bring sie hald vorbei........, oder kannst des ned selba

apropos Saisonkarte, wegen ermässigung, da wird so wie letztes Jahr leider nix mehr gehn 

greetz


----------



## reuber (18. März 2009)

wie hat ,am letztes jahr ermäßigung bekommen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. März 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> bring sie hald vorbei........, oder kannst des ned selba
> 
> apropos Saisonkarte, wegen ermässigung, da wird so wie letztes Jahr leider nix mehr gehn
> 
> greetz




scho, aber mei werkstättn is kalt, dunkel, ungeheizt, nass...
abgmacht, Einspeichparty bei Dir, ich bring ne tüte Hopfentrunk mit!


----------



## LoonyG (20. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> scho, aber mei werkstättn is kalt, dunkel, ungeheizt, nass...
> abgmacht, Einspeichparty bei Dir, ich bring ne tüte Hopfentrunk mit!



gern, bin den ganzen Samstag im Laden

greetz


----------



## Playlife8 (6. April 2009)

Oh shit, habt ihr schon gelesen (auf der Homepage) das sich voraussichtlich der geplante Saisonstart vom 1.5. um 1-2 Wochen verzögert?! Aufgrund der aktuellen Schneelage, oh je wie soll man die Zeit nur überbrücken!


----------



## LoonyG (7. April 2009)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Oh shit, habt ihr schon gelesen (auf der Homepage) das sich voraussichtlich der geplante Saisonstart vom 1.5. um 1-2 Wochen verzögert?! Aufgrund der aktuellen Schneelage, oh je wie soll man die Zeit nur überbrücken!


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (7. April 2009)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Oh shit, habt ihr schon gelesen (auf der Homepage) das sich voraussichtlich der geplante Saisonstart vom 1.5. um 1-2 Wochen verzögert?! Aufgrund der aktuellen Schneelage, oh je wie soll man die Zeit nur überbrücken!



Ich hab's befürchtet. Zum K*tzen. 
Auf der Ogau-Webseite steht noch 1. Mai als Eröffnungstermin. Ob das stimmen kann? Liegt da der Schnee normalerweise nicht noch länger als im bayrischen Wald? 

Milkman


----------



## LaKoS (7. April 2009)

Laut Homepage vom Geißkopf, im Tal noch 60cm und oben noch gut 1m!!!! Das wird wohl noch dauern bis der weg ist und gebaut bzw... "hergerichtet" muss auch noch werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (7. April 2009)

sers

naja, wie jedes Jahr


wir werden dann wohl nach Bad Wildbad oder Winterberg ausweichen,
oder gibts noch alternativen ??

greetz


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2009)

Osternohe macht in 2 Wochen auf 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. April 2009)

Ich hab mich erschrocken über die erwähnten 250 Euro für die Saisonkarte... Bei diesem Preis würde ich sofort aufhören mit überlegen und dem Park meinen Mittelfinger zeigen.

Auf der Homepage steht allerdings wie letztes Jahr ein Preis von 210 Euro und das ist schon viel im Vergleich zu früher oder mit österreichischen Parks. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir dort eine Saisonkarte kaufe denn es gibt erstens mittlerweile andere bessere Parks und lieber fahr ich 50 KM weiter, zweitens wird die Saison immer kürzer und die Strecken immer schlechter und drittens habe ich aufgrund dessen weil der DH-Sport massive Probleme in Deutschland hat mit MX begonnen. Da hab ich gut 10 Strecken im Umkreis und weis gar nicht wo ich zuerst fahren soll - die Strecken werden meist jede Woche, spätestens alle 14 Tage neu präpariert. DAS macht Spass!


Durch die zahlreichen Versprechungen der letzten Jahre die sich als heisse Luft herausstellten, als Krönung die Strecke für grade mal 14 Tage bis zum Rückbau haben die Newsmeldungen beträchtlich an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.


----------



## mfux (13. April 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> sers
> 
> naja, wie jedes Jahr
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

laufen schon Planungen für die Saisoneröffnung?? Zum Saisonstart nach Spizak fällt wohl weg, Eröffnung: 15.Juni!

fux


----------



## The Passenger (14. April 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> apropos Saisonkarte, wegen ermässigung, da wird so wie letztes Jahr leider nix mehr gehn
> 
> greetz



Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Was ist jetzt geplant? Wer kauft sich eine?
Bin immer noch unschlüssig. Langsam wirds aber knapp..


----------



## Astaroth (14. April 2009)

Servus,
ich werd mir keine kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (14. April 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich werd mir keine kaufen



Warum ned? 
Du kannst dir für das Geld ca. sieben 100 Punktekarten kaufen. Ob die reichen für die Saison, ist fraglich.. Ich weiß auch ned


----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2009)

Würd mir gern eine kaufen aber momentan ist es mit der Kohle mehr als knapp aber so gesehen hast du auch wieder recht


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. April 2009)

Also ich werd mir aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch keine mehr holen, dafür is mir der Park insgesamt zu ausgelutscht.

Werd mich eher Deutschlandweit/International "engagieren"


----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Also ich werd mir aller
> Werd mich eher Deutschlandweit/International "engagieren"



Das gleiche nehme ich mir auch vor.


----------



## The Passenger (15. April 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Also ich werd mir aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch keine mehr holen, dafür is mir der Park insgesamt zu ausgelutscht.
> Werd mich eher Deutschlandweit/International "engagieren"



Ja schon. Auch. Aber nur auswärts fahren?
Ich hätts fast vergessen: Benzin kostet auch Geld.

Ich weiß ned, bin selbst noch so unschlüssig


----------



## LaKoS (15. April 2009)

Naja, der Preis ist schon heftig, bedenkt man das die Saison immer kÃ¼rzer wird, wenn der Park geschlossen ist. 
Hab grad mal bei Osternohe geschaut, da kostet die Saisonkarte 170â¬ und ist gÃ¼ltig von 1.04-31.10! Wenn das Wetter dann da noch mitspielt auch lÃ¤nger! 

Ok, der GoaÃkopf hat von Mi. - So. auf! 

Bin auch stark am Ãberlegen obs nicht dieses Jahr ne Saisonkarte fÃ¼r Osternohe gibt, und kÃ¼rzer ists auch von mir aus! 

@Passenger: Du wohnst doch nur a paar Kilometer weg vom Park, da wÃ¼rd ich nicht solang Ã¼berlegen und mir sofort eine holen! Oder was macht dich so unschlÃ¼ssig?


----------



## The Passenger (15. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> @Passenger: Du wohnst doch nur a paar Kilometer weg vom Park, da wÃ¼rd ich nicht solang Ã¼berlegen und mir sofort eine holen! Oder was macht dich so unschlÃ¼ssig?



Fahren werd ich auf jeden Fall. 
Die Frage ist nur, ob sich eine Saisonkarte Ã¼berhaupt rentiert. Wie schon gesagt, kann man sich fÃ¼r 250 â¬ gleich sieben 100-Punktekarten kaufen. Die reichen auch eine Zeit lang; also etwa 12-14 Wochen. LÃ¤nger wird man mit der Saisonkarte auch ned fahren kÃ¶nnen. Abgesehen davon wollt ich (natÃ¼rlich) auch mal wieder in andere Bikeparks fahren.


----------



## LaKoS (15. April 2009)

Karte kostet 210â¬! 
Das mit der Punktekarte hab ich mir auch schon Ã¼berlegt! 
Welche Parks hast du denn in Aussicht?


----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2009)

Sind bei den 210â¬ die StreckenbenutzungsgebÃ¼hr schon dabei oder kostet die nochmals extra?


----------



## LaKoS (15. April 2009)

ich denk mal so wie immer 15â¬ nochmal auf die 210â¬ drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (15. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Karte kostet 210!
> Das mit der Punktekarte hab ich mir auch schon überlegt!
> Welche Parks hast du denn in Aussicht?



240 kostet die Karte + 15  Liftgebühr: http://www.bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=preise/100preise&mainsite=preise/200start


----------



## The Passenger (15. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Welche Parks hast du denn in Aussicht?



Spicak, Winterberg, Zauberberg, Leogang, Saalbach, Ogau.

Nur, was machen in den (Semester-)Ferien im Sommer?


----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Spicak, Winterberg, Zauberberg, Leogang, Saalbach, Ogau.



Hört sich nicht schlecht an


----------



## LaKoS (15. April 2009)

http://www.geisskopf.de/ dann unter Preisliste!!! Da steht 210â¬

Zauberberg 24H DH, machst du mit???

Spicak is ja auch ned weit weg von dir! Kein Osternohe?


----------



## The Passenger (15. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> http://www.geisskopf.de/ dann unter Preisliste!!! Da steht 210
> Zauberberg 24H DH, machst du mit???
> Spicak is ja auch ned weit weg von dir! Kein Osternohe?



24 h wohl eher nicht. Du schon?
Spicak ist etwa 20-25 km entfernt. 
Fährst du jetzt ein Norco A-Line? Hattest du nicht vorher das GMP? Oder verwechsle ich dich grad?

Ob jetzt die 210 oder die 250 stimmen, wird sich die Tage zeigen, dann ruf ich da mal an.


----------



## LaKoS (15. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> 24 h wohl eher nicht. Du schon?
> Spicak ist etwa 20-25 km entfernt.
> Fährst du jetzt ein Norco A-Line? Hattest du nicht vorher das GMP? Oder verwechsle ich dich grad?
> 
> Ob jetzt die 210 oder die 250 stimmen, wird sich die Tage zeigen, dann ruf ich da mal an.




24h wenn dann als 4´er Team und just 4 fun! 

Jo, hab jetzt ein A-line! 
Da Herr Grossman wieder ein bisschen Bullshit bei dem Bike gebaut hat, habe ich mich entschlossen die Schüssel so schnell wie möglich weiterzuhaun...

Also ich tipp auf 210 + die 15 Streckennutzungsgebühr! War letztes Jahr auch schon so das die 210 gekostet haben!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. April 2009)

Also 15öppen Streckenbenutzungsgebühr bei Saisonkarte isso sicher wie's Amen in der Kirche, das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## The Passenger (15. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> 24h wenn dann als 4´er Team und just 4 fun!



Wer fährtn da aller mit?



			
				Eric S. schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, hab jetzt ein A-line!
> Da Herr Grossman wieder ein bisschen Bullshit bei dem Bike gebaut hat, habe ich mich entschlossen die Schüssel so schnell wie möglich weiterzuhaun...



hehe. Hast du mal ein Bild vom A-Line? So kenn ich dich ja gar ned im Bikepark 



			
				Eric S. schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich tipp auf 210 + die 15 Streckennutzungsgebühr! War letztes Jahr auch schon so das die 210 gekostet haben!



225 Euro kompl. geht jetzt schon eher wieder in Ordnung. Vielleicht wirds ja doch was. Weil - was soll man sonst tun in den Sommerferien? 
Ausserdem wollt ich diese Saison wieder oft radln, hab ja jetzt die schlimmste Zeit hinter mir 

Ich geh jetzt eh raus. Bis dann.


----------



## teatimetom (15. April 2009)

auch wenn ich mir hier jetzt feinde mache : niemand fährt freiwillig nach leogang 

gibt schon so einiges in der nähe aber spcak macht erst am 15. juni oder juli auf... dass ist schon noch etwas später als diese geisskopf

saisonkarte -> matthias wenn du anrufst frag auch mal nach einer staffellung und gruppenrabatt, dann machen wir hier ne offene liste auf .
das mit den fotos hat sich leztes jahr ja als ente herrraus gestellt.
mfg tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (15. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Warum ned?
> Du kannst dir für das Geld ca. sieben 100 Punktekarten kaufen. Ob die reichen für die Saison, ist fraglich.. Ich weiß auch ned



Hmmm, den ganzen Tag fahren, da werdens wohl um die 80 Punkte werden...

Wenns reicht!


----------



## LaKoS (15. April 2009)

@Passanger: Fotos vom Bike? Schwarzes A-line 07, da wirds schon ned so viele geben! Ich erkenn dich ja mit dem gelben Intense! 

24H: Noch nicht ausgemacht, aber da wird sich schon jemand dann finden, zwei sind wir schon, denk ich zumindest! Tom???


----------



## teatimetom (16. April 2009)

hmm hmm hmm ma gucken dann schauen. 
24 stunden dh ist scho ziemlich kaputt . will ja wieder in einem teil ankommen 

bin ja das 24 stunden rennen in keh gefahren im 5er team.
das ist schon auf dem rennrad echt anders. 
und dann noch steine und wurzeln ...

aber lust hätt ich irgendwie scho gell


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. April 2009)

wüärgs, 24 Stunden kei Halbe


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

In mein Camelbak gehn schon 4 Halbe.


----------



## teatimetom (18. April 2009)

mir ist ein wunder wie andere parks um die jahreszeit aufsperren können ... aber selbst osternohe und wildbad sind nochnicht ganz befahrbar.

In B'mais heissts da land unter ...





freitag haben wir trotz dauer regen und richtig tief und  weichem boden durch-gearbeitet.



samstag haben wir dann ganz gelassen weil noch zu viel schnee auf der strecke ist .




Solange der park so überschwemmt (und voller schnee) ist, ist an schweres gerät nicht mal zu denken . 
darum sind die dieses jahr mit der saisoneröffnung etwas spät dran.

Aber wie heissts so schön : Kommt Zeit kommt Rad 

 gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (18. April 2009)

Tom, mach was gscheits dahinten!!! 

Aber sooo schlimm schauts ja gar nimmer aus!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Spicak, Winterberg, Zauberberg, Leogang, Saalbach, Ogau.
> 
> Nur, was machen in den (Semester-)Ferien im Sommer?




Meine österreichischen Kollegen meinten letztes Jahr das sich die Anfahrt für Semmerring für mich nicht lohnt bei dem was dort geboten ist. Lieber Wagrain + Schladming.
Ein schöner Roadtrip wär mal wieder was...


Ich würde mich nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen das die Saisonkartenpreise konstant bleiben. Gruppenrabatt gabs bereits letztes Jahr nicht mehr.


Tom, für mich ist Leogang jedes Jahr Pflicht ich find den Park OK. Mit ner Tageskarte kann man am Vortag ab 15 Uhr schon fahren und dann genehmigt man sich ne Halbe in der Alten Schmiede und genießt das Bergpanorama. Die Gondelbahn ist superschnell, modern und obendrein billiger wie BMais.
Das mit den Fotos auf der Saisonkarte bekommen die ja schon rein technisch gar nicht gebacken. Wir sind im bayr. Wald, nicht in Österreich wo das Bild des Saisonkarteninhabers am TFT-Bildschirm am Eingang erscheint...


----------



## oBATMANo (19. April 2009)

> [mir ist ein wunder wie andere parks um die jahreszeit aufsperren können ... aber selbst osternohe und wildbad sind nochnicht ganz befahrbar./QUOTE]
> 
> Bad Wildbad war bereits letztes WE super befahrbar.
> Strecke war klasse gepflegt und wurde während des WE überarbeitet.
> ...


----------



## LaKoS (19. April 2009)

@Pyro: Du kannst doch nicht Bischofsmais mit Leogang vergleichen! Da unten ist ein Skigebiet nach dem anderen und die Berge sind auch viel hÃ¶her! 
Das Skigebiet ist wahrscheinlich viermal so groÃ wie am GoaÃkopf (vielleicht sogar noch grÃ¶Ãer) da ist doch klar das die viel Geld in einen Lift stecken damit sie genÃ¼gend Menschen rauftransportieren kÃ¶nnen! *â¬â¬â¬* 
Und das mit dem Bild interessiert doch keine Sau, sei doch froh dann kannst du die Karte wenigstens mal irgendjemanden schnell leihen!

Das einzige wo am GoaÃkopf a bissl schlecht ist, ist die Streckenpflege aber da ja jetzt da Tom da hinten is seh ich mal positiv in die Zukunft.


----------



## trauntaler (19. April 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> wüärgs, 24 Stunden kei Halbe



Wennst dieses Jahr aufm Freeride dranbleiben möchtest wirst auf dei Mittagshalbe verzichten müssen.


----------



## The Passenger (19. April 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> In B'mais heissts da land unter ...
> Solange der park so überschwemmt (und voller schnee) ist, ist an schweres gerät nicht mal zu denken . darum sind die dieses jahr mit der saisoneröffnung etwas spät dran.



Wann warst du denn da? Und wieso, wenn Radln noch ned geht? Skitouring?



			
				Eric S. schrieb:
			
		

> Tom, mach was gscheits dahinten!!!



Ah, schaffst du etz an da drüben 



			
				Pyrosteiner schrieb:
			
		

> Meine österreichischen Kollegen meinten letztes Jahr das sich die Anfahrt für Semmerring für mich nicht lohnt bei dem was dort geboten ist. Lieber Wagrain + Schladming.Ein schöner Roadtrip wär mal wieder was...



Auf jeden. 
Wagrain kann ich aber für meinen Teil nicht empfehlen. 
Leogang kann man auch noch überlegen.. aber dafür ist ja noch genügend Zeit.


Achja, das Büro ist und war diese Woche noch nicht besetzt. Werds jetzt so lange probieren, bis jemand drangeht.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Wagrain kann ich aber für meinen Teil nicht empfehlen.
> Leogang kann man auch noch überlegen.. aber dafür ist ja noch genügend Zeit.


 
Wagrain hat mich auch net vom hocker gehauen

aber jede strecke hat sein gutes und schlechtes ... auch der geisskopf im kaputten zustand hat seine berechtigung ... 

saisonkarte kauf ich aber sicher nimmer ...


----------



## Playlife8 (19. April 2009)

Die Saisonkarte in Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm macht bei mindestens 3x verlängerten Wochenende schon richtig Sinn, Kostenpunkt 204,00, ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir eine kaufe denn da hat man so viel Auswahl da kann einem kaum langweilig werden allerdings ist es hald nicht um die Ecke! *g


----------



## Astaroth (19. April 2009)

Was stimmt den mit Wagrain nicht? Möchte dieses Jahr mal unbedingt mal hin!


----------



## teatimetom (19. April 2009)

ich find wagrain dufte - mag aber leogang nicht wirkli ... alles persönlicher geschmack denk ikke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. April 2009)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Die Saisonkarte in Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm macht bei mindestens 3x verlängerten Wochenende schon richtig Sinn, Kostenpunkt 204,00, ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir eine kaufe denn da hat man so viel Auswahl da kann einem kaum langweilig werden allerdings ist es hald nicht um die Ecke! *g



Hehe, in Saalbach- Hinterglemm war ich jetzt schon so oft aber mehr wie ne Nachmittagskarte brauchte ich noch nie und selbst da war ich froh das keine Alkoholkontrolle an der Strecke is. 

Ich glaub da is der Goaßstall, Harley Bar, Hexnhäusl, Tanzhimmel ..... schuld 


Ansonsten... für 300 Euro bekommste doch ne Saisonkarte für alle Bikeparks in Österreich. Das is ein gutes Angebot.

Ich bin echt gespannt ob BMais den Mut hat auf 240 + 15 Euro rauf zu gehn.


Wagrain hat mir 2007 sehr getaugt.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Was stimmt den mit Wagrain nicht? Möchte dieses Jahr mal unbedingt mal hin!


 
japp ... alles subjektiv ... mir zum beispiel taugt leogang mehr ... 

also hinfahrn und selbstbewerten


----------



## The Passenger (25. April 2009)

So.. wie schauts aus? Gibts Neuigkeiten?

Bislang liegt immer noch verinzelt Schnee auf der Strecke.
Im Büro ist auch niemand anzutreffen.


----------



## teatimetom (26. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> So.. wie schauts aus? Gibts Neuigkeiten?
> 
> Bislang liegt immer noch verinzelt Schnee auf der Strecke.
> Im Büro ist auch niemand anzutreffen.



find ich ned so... wann warstn da?  
bericht folgt


----------



## The Passenger (26. April 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> find ich ned so... wann warstn da?
> bericht folgt



Vor 1 Woche.

Den Schnee hab ich gesehn, als ich heute mittag kurz mal in die Webcam geschaut hab.

Bist du da jetzt jeden Tag draußn?


----------



## Fischidh (26. April 2009)

Hey Tom,
arbeitest du jetzt im Bikepark`?

Grüße


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. April 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Im Büro ist auch niemand anzutreffen.




Laut Newsletter den ich vor ein paar Tagen erhalten habe sind alle vom Bikepark am Gardasee beim Bike Festival. Das war nämlich die Hauptaussage des Newsletters mit genauem Programm usw.

Dabei gäbs zig Fragen und News über BMais die nen Newsletter ausfüllen würden...


----------



## teatimetom (27. April 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Laut Newsletter den ich vor ein paar Tagen erhalten habe sind alle vom Bikepark am Gardasee beim Bike Festival. Das war nämlich die Hauptaussage des Newsletters mit genauem Programm usw.
> 
> Dabei gäbs zig Fragen und News über BMais die nen Newsletter ausfüllen würden...



teilrichtig jürgen .

 aber gewohn dir doch bitte mal an das du nicht dauernd und immer wieder das gleiche in verschiedenen foren und threads schimpfst.bitte.

jetzt habe ich eig. keine zeit.
drum nur kurz:
-1. mai ist nicht haltbar.
-das team (didi schneider , promo bus etc ) sind in Riva am Feschtival
-Parallel dazu arbeitet ein team mim MArtin die ganze woche am geisskopf durch. 
-momentan wird mit zwei wochen verzögerung gerechnet, Sprich *15.MAI*. 
- der grund für die verzögerung ist der lange winter, *SKIBETRIEB BIS 5.APRIL* und wo schnee liegt(v.a. eis) ist schlecht bauen 
- rest und bilder wenn ich zeit habe mfg

@ arthur :

ne ich arbeit ned im park , muss doch studieren 
hab jetzt vier tage bei der streckenpflege geholfen - ich bin vermutlich erst wieder unten wenn saison eröffnung ist
 - evtl geht in regensburg davor mal was ....


----------



## Fischidh (27. April 2009)

@Tom: Danke für die Infos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. April 2009)

oki, Danke für die Infos!

Pers. Saisoneröffnung damit verschoben, Saisonkarte endgültig gestorben!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. April 2009)

Tom - danke für die paar News. Weisst Du auch was zu Streckenänderungen, Neubau usw.?
Hat sich für mich zwar relativ erledigt aber wird ne Saisonkarte nun 210 oder 240 kosten?

Wär schön wennste die Zeit findest... danke!



Und zum schimpfen... erstens nur hier und  in unserem Thread, zweitens wenn ich solche Newsletter bekomm geht es nicht nur mir so. Drittens bekomm ich auch andere Newsletter und seh halt wie es richtig gehn könnte.


----------



## teatimetom (27. April 2009)

kritik bitte an die betreiber - da isssie am besten aufgehoben 
preise ?? k.a. betrifft mich auch weniger.. 

ich werde anregen das das geklärt wird. 
bilder und ausführliche story bei gelegenheit - ezzad muss i scho wieder in den biergarten  grüssie


----------



## Stylo77 (27. April 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Tom - danke für die paar News. Weisst Du auch was zu Streckenänderungen, Neubau usw.?



so wie jedes jahr wir der geisskopf zum 2. whistler


----------



## teatimetom (28. April 2009)

der homepage  schrieb:
			
		

> MTB ZONE Bikepark Saison Start
> 
> Wir geben ALLES um die Bike Saison 2009 zu Starten.
> Zurzeit sind befahrbar:
> ...


-also doch schon eine woche früher als ich geschrieben habe...  es wird versucht den 9.Mai 2009 zu halten 
-ganz sicher offen aber am 15.mai

-kosten der saisonkarte : k.a. 
-streckenänderung , neubau weiss ich schon was , aber alles streng geheim


----------



## teatimetom (28. April 2009)

bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/2408
häv fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Wo ist denn das ? Unterhalb von der Mittelstation ? Hab grad gar keinen Plan.


----------



## Fischidh (28. April 2009)

Repariert?! Will neue Strecken!!!! LOL - cool, freu mich schon!

So war ich noch nie auf dem laufenden was Bischofsmais betrifft, danke nochmal.

@San Andreas: ist links neben der Dirtline, fast am Ende des 4x


----------



## Playlife8 (28. April 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> bilder:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/2408
> häv fun




Mercy für die Info-Pic´s! Endlich mal wieder was interessantes zum guggn!


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

@Fischi: Danke....jetzt habe ich kapiert, wo das is.


----------



## teatimetom (30. April 2009)

dankö  
- ab jetzt bin ich leider wieder raus als bild reporter - aber ist ja eh nicht mehr lange bis eröffnung


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2009)

Wenns da auch so schüttet wie hier...


----------



## Astaroth (5. Mai 2009)

Gibt´s neue Infos zum Park?


----------



## psx0407 (5. Mai 2009)

... öffnet am 09. mai auf allen strecken, außer evil eye und you-go-first.

www.bikepark.net

cu there !


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Mai 2009)

pfffft, ich schmiers mir in die haare.

was bringt mir die saisoneröffnung, wenn eh nur die hälfte von den dollen sachen offen sind..


----------



## Maxximum (7. Mai 2009)

ich werd auch erst in 2 wochen hochkommmen. aber allein aus zeitlichen gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (7. Mai 2009)

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles am Samstag???

Vielleicht sollten sich diejenigen, die ne Jahreskarte wollen, mal am Parkplatz treffen??


----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2009)

zu 99% bin ich am Samstag dort aber ne Saisonkarte werd ich mir nicht kaufen


----------



## Playlife8 (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich werde erst am Sonntag durchstarten allerdings auch ohne Saisonkarte die nehm ich mir lieber in leogang und co.!


----------



## volomum (7. Mai 2009)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch am samstag da aber auch ohne saisonkarte... vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Prexl (7. Mai 2009)

f#ck samstag muss i arbeiten, da is halt da "bildreporter" tom hinten.
mal schaun ob ich am sonntag hinter fahr aber mit jahreskarte.

wochenende drauf auch wieder zum :kotz: sa u so arbeiten
naja evtl sieht man sich ja


----------



## Evolve Enduro (8. Mai 2009)

Wir (meine Frau und ich) sind morgen da, ich weiss aber nicht ob ich's bis 9 schaffe. Wir machen uns keinen Stress, da wir uns Saisonkarten besorgen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen  auch da werd mir ne Saisonkarte sichern. ES GIBT SEIT LETZTEM JAHR KEINE VERGÜNSTIGTEN SAISONKARTEN. Nur so neben bei.


----------



## Evolve Enduro (9. Mai 2009)

so, bin grade aus Bmais zurück. Gab erstmal nen IT-Ausfall, deswegen Freifahrten für alle bis halb elf. An den Strecken wurd erkennbar gearbeitet, die Freeride wurde um ein paar Bäume entschärft und war trotz Matsch super zu fahren. Allen Gerüchten zum Trotz kostet die Saisonkarte wie letztes Jahr 210 + 15 EUR. Nächstes WE sind wieder Saint-Demo-Days, wenns Wetter passt kommen wir mit'm Zelt...


----------



## Astaroth (9. Mai 2009)

Geil war´s !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Mai 2009)

Gähn, bin dabei, Radl fertig, Ersatzgabel drin, dodal fertig und morgen aufm Weg dorthin noch pennen..

DANN WIRD GEROCKT!


----------



## flodiho (10. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch oben..


----------



## P3 Killa (10. Mai 2009)

In 1 Stunde gehts los! Bin gespannt wie es wird!


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2009)

Waren auch Sa und So in  Bmais unterwegs.

Hatten zwar schon viel SpaÃ, allerdings waren wir ganz schÃ¶n geschockt, dass wir fast 100 â¬ Lifkarte fÃ¼r zwei Tage bezahlt haben.
DafÃ¼r wurde aber der obere Teil der FR Strecke erneutert, worduch der FR nun wie ne Achterbahn zu fahren ist. Also sehr flowig.
Evil Eye und die anderen Holzleitern werden auch gerade gewartet.

Zwei Wochen vorher haben wir in Winterberg fÃ¼r 2,5 Tage 66 â¬ zu zweit bezahlt. Die 20er Karte kann man natÃ¼rlich auch locker an zwei Tagen leer fahren, aber dennoch zahlt man weniger fÃ¼r mehr Strecken.
In Todtnau zahlt man mit einer Punktekarte auch nicht mehr und da regt sich jeder auf.

Wobei mich auÃer dem DH in Wiberg eh wenig interessert, aber der ist dafÃ¼r recht lustig und wird uns bald wieder sehen.
UnterkÃ¼nfte sind in Bmais leder auch noch deutlich teurer als in Todtnau oder Bad Wildbad.


----------



## trek (11. Mai 2009)

100  für 2 tage Lift verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht ganz

nach meiner rechnung sind es bei 2 tageskarten a 26 = 52 (inkl. streckenbenützungsgebühr)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Mai 2009)

2-Tageskarte  	43,00 x2
-------------------------
macht fÃ¼r 2        86,00 Euro

+ 2,- â¬ StreckenbenutzungsgebÃ¼hr die in der Bikestation entrichtet werden kÃ¶nnen.

86
2+
2+
--
90,00 Eusens


ps...Batman - Dich und Batweibchen hab ich des Ã¶fteren gesehen, Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2009)

Streckenbenzutzungsgebühr kostet 2  pro Tag
Für eine 2 Tageskarte also 4 
so bist bei 94 



> ps...Batman - Dich und Batweibchen hab ich des öfteren gesehen, Respekt!



Dafür, dass ich soviel Geduld mit Ihr hab 
Wer warst denn Du?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Streckenbenzutzungsgebühr kostet 2  pro Tag
> Für eine 2 Tageskarte also 4 
> so bist bei 94 
> 
> ...



Nein, Du lässt das Gas ja mal ordentlich stehen, alter Schwede...

Der Da!




...waren eigentlich immer im Pulk unterwegs


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2009)

ah, an die Taurohrwärmer kann ich mich erinnern 
Meine Frau fand das voll gut, dass Du deiner Gabel Socken anziehst 
Darauf werd ich beim nächsten Besuch in BM nen Auge haben.
Für nen Pläuschen auf der Strecke oder nen Bier danach am Parkplatz bin ich immer zu haben 

Gibts eigentlich nen Dönerladen in Deggendorf?
Hab immer so Hunger auf der Heimfahrt.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Mai 2009)

Das war ne Leihgabel, der Besitzer wollte nur nicht, dasse Verkratzt, aber da die Optik vom Bullit durch DC eh schon versaut war, kams darauf ach nicht mehr an*lach*

Ich nehm Dich beim Wort!

Dönerbude weiß ich ehrlich nich...wir kehren immer beim WürgerKing ein


----------



## rex_sl (11. Mai 2009)

der batman bekommt props.  voll geil


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2009)

Hatte am WE sogar ne Kühlbox mit eisgekühltem und feinstem, ungespundetem, natürtrüben Kellerbier dabei 

@ Rex


wenn ich mich aber auf dem Radl nich beeil,
nörgelt Nicola wieder nur rum, dass dieses und jenes aber nich so gut aussah 
Gibt keinen schlimmeren Kritiker als die eigene Frau


----------



## rex_sl (11. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hatte am WE sogar ne Kühlbox mit eisgekühltem und feinstem, ungespundetem, natürtrüben Kellerbier dabei
> 
> @ Rex
> 
> ...



ey war ich in der luft. war ich in der luft?? auch beide räder?

lass mal wieder die woche am hausberg treffen wenns net regnet


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2009)

> ey war ich in der luft. war ich in der luft?? auch beide räder?



Soll von Nicola anfügen, dass das eine Frechheit ist


----------



## The Passenger (11. Mai 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ps...Batman - Dich und Batweibchen hab ich des öfteren gesehen, Respekt!



Die Brunette mit den langen Haaren? 
Die hab ich auch gesehn.



			
				oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich nen Dönerladen in Deggendorf?



Ja. Direkt am Stadplatz steht einer. Garantieren kann ich aber nicht, ob der nach Ende eines Biketages noch offen hat.


----------



## mfux (11. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hatte am WE sogar ne Kühlbox mit eisgekühltem und feinstem, ungespundetem, natürtrüben Kellerbier dabei



Habts aber schon noch ein paar Steine dagelassen, oder hat die alle der Hund mitgenommen???

Gruß,

mfux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

garantieren kann ich für den bürger king in deggendorf, rechts abbiegen kurz vor der autobahnauffahrt . 

schöne bild mikey, und schöne nackte mann in die hintergrund 


hihi , die bilder von fab-x.de eurer heimfahrt sind der hit - wie ich sehe kennt ihr den bürger kink schon .. gruss


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2009)

Hat sich denn am mittleren Teil des DH was geändert? Ich meine den Teil zwischen Skipiste und Mittelstation, besonders diese Steinstufen mit Landung im Steingeröll??


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Mai 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hat sich denn am mittleren Teil des DH was geändert? Ich meine den Teil zwischen Skipiste und Mittelstation, besonders diese Steinstufen mit Landung im Steingeröll??



tihi, leider nicht..

Die Steine in der Landung grinsen Dich regelrecht an...


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

ähm das hab ich anders in errrinnerung 

das mittlere steinfeld im dh war zumindest leztes wochenende noch ein erd feld -> also alles nach der pistenquerung  hald, und im speziellen die zwei steinstufen 
 da wo es möglich und sinnvoll war. 

bedanken könnts euch beim chris und tom vom viva la demo team 
beschwerden bitte auch an die beieden


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Mai 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> ähm das hab ich anders in errrinnerung
> 
> das mittlere steinfeld im dh war zumindest leztes wochenende noch ein erd feld -> also alles nach der pistenquerung  hald, und im speziellen die zwei steinstufen
> da wo es möglich und sinnvoll war.
> ...



ui, ich hätt da einen..Verbesserungsvorschlag!

Steinfeld, nach den 3 Stufen (nach dem Chickenway, wenn man wieder auf die Strecke kommt)

Folgt eine Steinstufe, bestehend aus 3 Steinbrocken.
Ich hab einfach nach fünf Sprüngen dieser Sorte kein Bock und keine Kraft mehr für Flatdroppen, und diese Steinstufe könnte man rein theoretisch links umfahren (wo die Felsen ein "V" bilden) - praktisch ist dort aber ohne Umsetzen kein Durchkommen, 

wir standen eine Viertel Stunde da, um die Idelllinie zu suchen und haben ungefähr 10 menschen zugekuckt, die sich da ordentlich langgemacht haben...



Und was ich von den neuen Liftwärtern halte, werd ich ihnen nächstes Mal selber sagen bzw. ihnen meinen kaputten Sattel um die Ohren Schmeißen, nur weil sie zu Faul sind, das Fahrrad runterzuheben.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2009)

Meist Du die letzes Stufe bei der man direkt danach links die zwei Steinplatten wie nen kleinen Double springen kann?

Also Stufe leichte Linkskurve und dann Knick nach rechts.

Da fährt meine Frau immer Links über den letzten Stein.
So kommt man ohne Umsetzen durch. Ich mußt mich zwar Anfangs immer zur Unterstützung hinstellen, aber mittlerweile klappt es. 

Hab das auch einer CC Fahrerin gezeigt und sie konnte diese Linie mit bissl Unterstützung auch fahren.

Es ist aber auch kein Problem die Stufe in der Mitte abzurollen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Mai 2009)

jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt. na Bravo.

;-)


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

hmm ich überleg grad wo du meinst - ich such mal fotos


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2009)

also die zwei Steinplatten sind recht unauffällig
So kommt man halt gerade auf den Anlieger danach zu
Treff ich aber auch nich immer

Du darfst bei der Stufe nicht zu weit links fahren.
Dann ist Dir der Fels danach auch nicht im Weg.
Das Ganze links zu umfahren ist deutlich schwieriger als links über die Stufe zu rollen.

Ich finds schade, dass sich in der Sektion vor dem Bikercross eine Abkürzung rausgefahren hat und nu mitterweile der normalen Streckenverläuf ist.

Also nach diesem kleinen Steinfeld, wo man in der Mitte und links springen kann, oder rechts umfahren. Vorher mußte man nach Links fahren und dann ne Rechtskurve erwischen bevor man auf den Wanderweg kam. Nun fährt man einfach gerade aus durch.

Dadurch das alle gerade aus fahren und vorher teils auch noch das Hinterrad blockieren lassen, kommt man eigentlich gar nicht mehr anständig zu der Kurve hin.

Da wird extra Strecke gebaut und so Eier fahren dann alles kaputt, da sie lieber gerade aus fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ich finds schade, dass sich in der Sektion vor dem Bikercross eine Abkürzung rausgefahren hat und nu mitterweile der normalen Streckenverläuf ist.
> 
> Also nach diesem kleinen Steinfeld, wo man in der Mitte und links springen kann, oder rechts umfahren. Vorher mußte man nach Links fahren und dann ne Rechtskurve erwischen bevor man auf den Wanderweg kam. Nun fährt man einfach gerade aus durch.
> 
> ...



100 % zustimmung
das hat das ganze ja erst interessant gemacht .
über die doppelstufe möglichst schnell damit man nicht mit dem hinterrad ausgehebelt wird und dann schnell ne kurve .... 

einmal hab ich da nen spektakulären highsider gemacht, g - out 
bin dann den chicken way überflogen um wieder auf meinen füssen zu landen 


_*von dem teil etwas weiter oben wäre ein bild interessant. ihr meint ja:*_
1. nach wiesenquerung
2. nach baumstammdropp nach rechts
3. nach linkskurve
4. nach diesen zwei steinstufen flat droppen wo dieses steinfeld durch ein erdfeld ersetzt wurde
5. wieder stufendrop leicht rechts , hier mini double in andere stein platten rein möglich 
6. dann nochmal so ein dummer granti block inc. flat und stein landung, dabei die gegenkurve anvisieren
7. kurz grade aus fahren und mann ist da wo batman gemeint hat, dieser doppelstufen sprung. hier hats dich mal fein aufgestellt jürgen.
8. danach auf dieses etwas grössere double zuhalten . hier grinst dich ein dicker stein als landung an . da ist rechts abgesperrt und der freeride mündet in dieses zwischenstück.
9. man kann jetzt in bikerX oder unteren Dh abbiegen

bilder such ich , da war aber das händi schon leer....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2009)

Die Stelle / Das Steinfeld wo es mich so übel zerlegt hat war da:







Zu langsam links abgesprungen, HR gegen Steinkante geknallt und schon gings per Frontflip ab. Bin auf den Schulterblättern gelandet, mein Sattel hat mir zwei Rippen gebrochen... was ich allerdings erst am Morgen des folgenden Tages bemerkte...

Der Double nach der Wegquerung ist doch nicht groß... oder wurde der verlängert? Ich muss da immer bremsen um noch halbwegs die Landung zu treffen. Mitterweile gibts da aber eine Schneise gradaus durchs Gebüsch. Da hab ich auch mit den Grundstein gelegt 



Ich bin mal gespannt bis wann ich nach BMais komme bzw. überhaupt wieder in einen Bikepark. Sprünge unter 10m machen ja mittlerweile keinen Spass mehr....


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

keine bilder -

also das einzige was mich stört ist 6. -> da ist aber auch nicht wirklich was machbar
um den stein stufen drop kann man aber auch irgendwie rechts drum rum fahren ... gruss


edit sagt :

das ist 7. 
hier kann man auch nen spitzen kurven anlieger to highsider frontflip-flying over the chickenway - to mainroute landing
machen  

8.

das double ist nicht gross , man kann es auch vom freeride her kommend mit einmal treten lockerst springen und die landung treffen

aber edit meint auch : 
wer braucht schon landungen


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte MikeyBaloooza meint jenes:



> 6. dann nochmal so ein dummer granti block inc. flat und stein landung, dabei die gegenkurve anvisieren


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> wer braucht schon landungen



Am 2.Mai aus 6m Höhe wärs mir schon recht gewesen wenn ich wenigstens das Ende der Landung noch etwas getroffen hätte und nicht voll ins Flat... Da brauchte es mehr als einen Schutzengel weil alles so gut endete.




Wie nennt man eigendlich den Trick wo beim Frontflip mit Schulterblattlandung durch den aufknallenden Sattel zwei Rippen gebrochen werden?


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2009)

... oder ein schweres Moped mit 320 mm FW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ... oder ein schweres Moped mit 320 mm FW




Ich hatte nur 300/315 und das war trotzdem sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Mai 2009)

Oha  

In Deggendorf  gibt es mehrere Dönerbuden.  Achja beim  Burger(wo ich heud wieder gespeist habe xD) is in der gleichen Straße der MC 50 m ca.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2009)

Mc Donalds und Burger King kenn ich.
Da zahlt man locker 10  und nach ner Stunden hat man wieder Hunger.



> n Deggendorf gibt es mehrere Dönerbuden


Das hilft mir nun nicht wirklich weiter

Wo ist denn ein zu empfehlender Dönerschuppen welcher leicht mit dem Auto erreichbar ist?


----------



## LaKoS (12. Mai 2009)

Essen von zu Hause mitnehmen!!!


----------



## LoonyG (12. Mai 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ui, ich hätt da einen..Verbesserungsvorschlag!
> 
> 
> Und was ich von den neuen Liftwärtern halte, werd ich ihnen nächstes Mal selber sagen bzw. ihnen meinen kaputten Sattel um die Ohren Schmeißen, nur weil sie zu Faul sind, das Fahrrad runterzuheben.



das ist wahrlich ein grosses Problem, auch hab ich letztes Jahr ein Bike fliegen gesehen, weil sie es nicht mehr mit diesem pinöppel untern Sattel hängen, ich hab 2x mein Bike im Lift selbst umgehängt, da meite der Brummelmann der immer ganz oben steht ( no oa moi Spezi, dan is dei Liftkartn weg ) gehts no

was meint Ihr dazu, wie könnte man ihnen diese Unart wieder abgewöhnen
oder stört euch ein abgeschrabbelter Sattel nicht.....

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## LaKoS (12. Mai 2009)

Mich störts nicht! Warum auch? 
Also ich find die eigentlich immer recht freundlich!


----------



## Evolve Enduro (12. Mai 2009)

mein Bike hängt immer ganz stabil, ich hab den Sattel aber auch nicht fotoposermäßig nach oben gekippt. Und zum Liftpersonal muss ich Eric beipflichten, sind eigentlich immer relativ freundlich zu mir - Grüßen, Smalltalk, kleine Frotzeleien, kann mich nicht beklagen.

Auch zum Essproblem von Batman gebe ich Eric uneingeschränkt Recht: für'n Tagestrip tut's das Sandwich mit Salat, Tomate, Schinken, Käse, von zu Hause, für ein WE schmeiss ich den Grill an  
allemal besser als MD, BK oder DB (Dönerbude)


----------



## LoonyG (12. Mai 2009)

ey, langsahm

ich hab nicht gesagt das dass Liftpersonal unfreundlich ist, ich komm mit den Jungs super aus, wir kennen uns ja schon lange genug, trotzdem mag ich das Bikeschupsen nicht ( mein Sattel steht auch nicht erektiv nach oben )
mein Titec Sattel hat jedenfall sehr gelitten und ist an beiden Seiten aufgerissen, was nicht sein muss, die letzten Jahre ging es ja auch anders
und mein Bike mach ich am liebsten selbst kaputt

greetz


----------



## LaKoS (12. Mai 2009)

Hat sich aber so in deinem oberen Post so angehört als wärst du nicht zufrieden mit den Liftboys! Aber wenns so ist passts ja...

Die könnten höchstens einen anderen Schutz auf die Bügel draufmachen wo der Sattel hängt! 
Alternativ könnten sie auch alte Reifen nehmen oder vielleicht einen etwas dickern Schrumpfschlauch drüber machen?!


----------



## Evolve Enduro (12. Mai 2009)

bist sicher, dass das von den Liftys kommt, wenn er an beiden Seiten aufgerissen ist?  
Ich hab bisher nur gesehen, dass die Bikes - von hinten gesehen - mit dem Vorderreifen nach rechts hängen. Also müsste er nur rechts aufgerissen sein, da links die Mittelstange vom Sessel aufliegt und die reisst ja im Gegensatz zu dem kleinen Eisenlümmel auf der rechten Sattelseite normal nix auf - oder?
Ich weiss schon, warum ich auf meiner Parkschlampe einen Sattel für'n 5er aus der Bucht montiert habe - Stürze tun (auch im Geldbeutel) nicht mehr so weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prexl (12. Mai 2009)

wir schubsen unsre räder des öfteren mal selbst runter, is doch nichts dabei
da rainer von gans oben hat da noch nie was gsagt.

wie mein sattel is kaputt?? hallo du fährst DH bzw FR da geht mehr material kaputt als durch den lift. 

war echt top am sonntag


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Mai 2009)

Doch, also meiner zumindest is durchs Runterschubsen kaputt, wie sonst sollt ein Sattel an der Unterseite inne Fritten gehen, ich habs ja auch gehört, wie einmal das Gestell (i-Beam) leidet, dann der Bügel noch kurz an der Sattelnase hängt.

Aber ich denke, dass man auch grad mit den Liftls eine Lösung finden wird. 
....im Notfall muss ich wieder a Sixpack aufn Weg nach Oben nehmen ;-)


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Mc Donalds und Burger King kenn ich.
> Da zahlt man locker 10  und nach ner Stunden hat man wieder Hunger.
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht wirklich einer ist direkt am  Stadtplatz in Deg und heißt Sesam , die anderen in der Nähe kann ich dir so aber jetzt ned sagen. Sag ich dir wenn man sich am GK trifft


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ich dachte MikeyBaloooza meint jenes:





			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> 6. dann nochmal so ein dummer granti block inc. flat und stein landung, dabei die gegenkurve anvisieren



jap also dann sind ich und batman uns einig.

ändern kann man speziell an dieser stelle so gut wie nix... leider 

die umfahrung brauch ich zwar nicht dringed, würde mich aber interessieren .

kannst du das evtl nochmal genauer erklären ? (evtl sogar mit skizze )  

danke

@pyro: frontflip fakie bladebone landing to broken rips by a titanio saddle


----------



## Prexl (12. Mai 2009)

f#ck off sattel, habt ihr alle einen sattel aus feinem nappaleder mit unterschrift von hanswurschtsämlhill und konsorten, das gestell aus titan, magnesium oder was noch besserem. heult ihr auch wenn ihr an einem schaden selber schuld seid??
wir können doch froh sein dass der lift überhaubt fährt


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Mai 2009)

das mit dem sattelrunterschubsen kann ich auhc nicht leihen.

das ist die unart von dem typen von ganz oben, der immer meint er muss sich sonnen. der hat sich das so angewöhnt. der thomas, der junge, der manchmal oben ist, macht das auch weils cool ist.

dabei ist es nicht wirklich anstrengender, die räder kurz um 5 cm anzuheben. das ist nur gewohnheitssache. die unten schaffen das auch. vllt sollte man mal nen brief hinschreiben oder so. mal sehen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2009)

Das Bikerunterschubsen entstand soweit ich mich erinnern kann im Jahr 2007 und ging von dem kräftigeren oft in schwarz gekleideten Herrn aus der oft oben anzutreffen ist. Anfangs habe ich Ihm gesagt das mir das nicht passt und freundlicherweise hat er dann mein Bike an dem Tag immer wie bisher heruntergehoben.

2008 hat sich das aber allgemein eingebürgert, da man bei dieser Methode nur den Lenker berührt und nicht das manchmal dreckige Unterrohr. Seitdem könnte ich je Saison zwei Flite Titaniums montiern da an der Sattelnase nach 3-4 BMaisbesuchen das Leder aufreisst. Ein I-Fly ist auch schon gebrochen ...

Ein abstürzendes Bike hab ich auch schon erlebt und ich kontrolliere seitdem mein Bike immer auf guten Halt bzw. habs auch schon während der Fahrt verbessert. 

Ich komme mit den Liftleuten auch gut aus, es gibt oft nen Smalltalk usw. aber wer wirklich total überfreundliche und zuvorkommende Liftjungs sehen will der muss nach Winterberg fahren.


Ich denke wenn hier einige Leute unzufrieden mit der Abnahme des Bikes sind und hier vermeidbare Schäden entstehen sollte man diese Kritik an die entsprechenden Leute weitergeben mit der Bitte das so zu machen wie früher.


----------



## derBen (12. Mai 2009)

Was meint ihr denn mit runterschubsen?

Lese schon ein paar tage hier mit weil ich diese jahr mal wieder in den park wollte da ja dann auch zum ende der saison noch der ixs edc ist!


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Mai 2009)

tja  ich war ja auh am sa + so auch oben kann des nur bestättigen  bei meinem Demo  sind auch wieder ein paar schöne Kratzer im Oberrohr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2009)

derBen schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn mit runterschubsen?
> 
> Lese schon ein paar tage hier mit weil ich diese jahr mal wieder in den park wollte da ja dann auch zum ende der saison noch der ixs edc ist!




In Bischofsmais hängt das Bike mit dem Sattel an einem Haken der ans Sesselliftrohr befestigt ist. Die Kurbel liegt ebenfalls am Rohr an.

Früher wurde das Bike oben von diesem Haken heruntergehoben, neuerdings bürgert es sich scheinbar ein das Bike am Lenker zu fassen und mit einem kräftigen Ruck vom Haken herunterzureissen. Das beschädigt den Sattel und zweitens verhakt sich oft das Pedal/Kurbel mit dem Rohr des Sessellifts. Da wurde mein Bike auch letztes Jahr einmal mit dem Lift mitgeschleift und die Kratzer im schwarzen Eloxal haben mich sehr genervt denn diese Schäden sind leicht vermeidbar.


----------



## derBen (13. Mai 2009)

OK na das geht aber echt nicht, damals als ich im Park war haben sie das rad immer runtergehoben.Aber ich kann mich an diese instabiele und wacklicke konstruktion errinnern!

Das ist meiner meinung nach auch die schlechteste lösung aus allen Parks!

Ich fahr einen Selle Flite TLD und der lässt sich auch glaub ich nicht so leicht runterreißen da der ja hinten noch im 90° winkel nach unten geht und dann noch das loch mit der öse hat, da bleibt der haken sicher hängen oder?


----------



## teatimetom (13. Mai 2009)

die schlechteste aller lösungen wurde in schladming gewählt . 
hier wird das bike am vr aufgehängt und die bremsscheibe liegt auf nem metall streberl an und hüpft fröhlich auf und ab - ich fahr trotzdem wieder hin 

geisskopf :
das bike wird nach hinten runter geschubst . rutscht über die sattelnase und fällt dann frei nach unten . möglich das dadurch die sattelnase etwas belastet ist .. 
ans oberrohr kommt man bei dieser technik aber nur durch zu niedrige sattelhöhe 

gruss

p.s.: wieso klebt ihr eure daunhillschüsseln eigentlich nicht ab , dann wären kratzer nur auf der folie


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Mai 2009)

Einfach nen Hacken an Sattel machen damit man ihn nich mehr runterrutschen kann 

@ Skizze
Von was soll ich nochmal ne Skizze machen?


----------



## derBen (13. Mai 2009)

JA ok in Schladming war ich NOCH nicht!



tom_sandl schrieb:


> p.s.: wieso klebt ihr eure daunhillschüsseln eigentlich nicht ab , dann wären kratzer nur auf der folie



Um kratzer mach ich mir auch keine sorgen da ich den Rahmen vor der Montage komplett abgeklebt habe.
Aber wenn der sattel wegen faulheit geschrottet wird dann kann ich den jungs mal ne rechnung schicken!

Aber ich denke auch wenn man den Liftboys das erklärt dann werden sie es auch anders machen!hoffe ich...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (13. Mai 2009)

Also Sättel gehen durch den Lifttransport in Bischofsmais definitiv kaputt, bei zwei WTB-Sätteln hingen nach einigen Fahren schon unten die Fetzen vom Bezug raus. Auch einige Kratzer hat mein (nicht abgeklebter Rahmen) schon abgekriegt, was ich weniger schlimm finde (weil ich ja auch selber schuld bin und die Funktion dadurch nicht eingeschränkt wird), allerdings hängen die Bikes manchmal auch so krumm, dass die Standrohre der Gabel zerkratzen können (z.B. am Sicherheitsbügel des Sitzes) und da hört der Spaß auf (vor allem, wenn man die Lage des Bike dann nicht nachträglich noch ein Bisschen korrigieren darf). Klar hat man immer einen Materialverschleiß bei dem Sport, aber man muss es ja nicht auch noch fördern. Und klar ist den ganzen Tag Bikes runterheben ein Knochenjob, aber die oben könnten sich ja mal die unten zum Vorbild nehmen, die müssen die Bikes schließlich den ganzen Tag hochheben (kriegen die unten mehr Geld? ). Die Lösung müsste sinnvollerweise also eigentlich eher Lifttechnisch-konstruktiver Natur sein. Ein Bike für das ich mehrer tausend Euro gezahlt hab', will ich schließlich selber kaputt machen. Und zwar auf der Strecke, nicht am Lift.  
Inzwischen hab' ich mir einen Sattel angeschafft, der unten an der Stelle, wo das Bike hängt, ne Verkleidung hat, der sollte das Ganze eigentlich ein wenig länger mitmachen. Die Erfahrung wird's zeigen.  

Milkman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (13. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ja eigentlich nicht dran dass diese Unart wieder abgeschafft wird
in der AGB des Liftes steht ja auch ( für Beschädigungen an den Fahrädern während des Lifttransports, wird keine Haftung übernommen ) na dann.........

greetz


----------



## Maxximum (13. Mai 2009)

@oBATMANo: die nächste empfehlenswerte bude is in der bahnhofsstraße direkt richtung stadtplatz.


----------



## psx0407 (13. Mai 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> ich glaub ja eigentlich nicht dran dass diese Unart wieder abgeschafft wird



... ich habe auch schon kratzer im sattel (könnte ich verkraften) sowie lackabplatzer am oberrohr (da hört für mich der spaß auf...).

wenn die liftleute es von vielen leuten hören, daß diese (un-)art der bike-entnahme nicht gewünscht wird, wird´s doch wohl zu einem umdenken führen. also, einfach höflich darauf hinweisen und möglichst jeder, der schon mal einen schaden zu beklagen hatte.


----------



## trek (13. Mai 2009)

dieses anliegen sollte mal wer zum bikeshop bringen und die sollten halt dann entsprechend mit der Typen vom Lift reden.


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Mai 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @oBATMANo: die nächste empfehlenswerte bude is in der bahnhofsstraße direkt richtung stadtplatz.




Vielen Dank


----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Mai 2009)

ich war heud am GK und da war heud ein anderer. Der hat es vorsorglich Runtergehoben. Fand ich sehr gut


----------



## flodiho (13. Mai 2009)

ich bin morgen anwesend..


----------



## psx0407 (13. Mai 2009)

jetzt muss ich das thema "runterstossen des bikes" nochmal hochbringen.   

ich erinnere mich an einen fall im letzten jahr, da stieg ich bei der mittelstation aus (jaja, das kann schon mal vorkommen...) und der ältere typ beim lifthäuschen hatte eine kippe in der einen hand, das handy zwischen schulter und ohr eingeklemmt und telefoniert, und da blieb ihm nur die andere hand frei.
da hat er halt mein rad einfach mit einer hand runtergestossen.... 
was man da für gewalt anwenden muss, könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen.

war ziemlich baff und hab´ ned gleich reagiert. eine beschädigung an rahmen / gabel / sattel konnte ich gottseidank nicht feststellen, aber da hatte der typ wohl mehr glück als verstand.  

ok, das war´s von mir zu diesem thema.   

psx0407


----------



## teatimetom (13. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> @ Skizze
> Von was soll ich nochmal ne Skizze machen?



dank dir batman, 

jetzt kann ich mir das vorstellen 

an all die anderen :
das hier ist der tolle grantiblock bei stelle 6. weiter oben in meinen postings. hier die ideal -renn-linie:


			
				BÄTMÄN schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die gewünschte Skizze der möglichen Umfahrung
> 
> Also aus der Links Kurve ankommend, zur linken Seite ausholen und einen schonen Bogen fahren damit man gerade darauf zu kommt aber nicht am linken Fels hängen bleibt.
> Dann kann man an dieser Stelle einfach runterrollen.


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Mai 2009)

vorausgesetzt wir meinen beide die richtige Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (14. Mai 2009)

du meinst den granitblock oder? der is lässig zu springen nur kickt der am VR übelst.. 

hab mal eine skizze angefertigt. Das gelbe ist der Felsen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. Mai 2009)

HA! Genau den mein ich auch. Komm ich mal garnicht zurecht damit.


----------



## Playlife8 (14. Mai 2009)

Bin morgen ab ca. 10 Uhr im Park, noch wer von euch? Wenn ja a Ratsch geht ja immer, bin mit Giant Glory am Start somit einfach ansprechen!


----------



## teatimetom (14. Mai 2009)

Ha !
ich und batman meinen schonmal ne korrekt konkret andere stelle ! 

das gelbe mag ich überhaupt nicht, wird viel zu hoch vorne die ganze sache.. lieber bodennah fliegen.
lt skizze ist diese stelle hier beim x am besten zu springen . 
bedenke aber das das eine gleich hohe doppel kante ist die auch ganz nett kickt  

 machts mehr szkizzen von ideal linien , total  

gureazi


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Mai 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> du meinst den granitblock oder? der is lässig zu springen nur kickt der am VR übelst..
> 
> hab mal eine skizze angefertigt. Das gelbe ist der Felsen.




Ich benutze den Felsen auch meistens als Absprung. Hatte damit noch keine Probleme und finde diese Passage eigendlich sogar schön. Nur eben links diese zwei Felsen können gefährlich werden...


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Mai 2009)

Also meist spring ich auch über den mittleren Felsen, da man dann besser in die Rechtskurve kommt.

Wenn dieser Fels das Vorderrad hoch kickt, könnte man die Zugstufe bissl mehr zudrehn.
Möglich ist auch, dass man zusätzlich zuwenig lowspeed Druckstufe fährt und dadurch die Gabel wegsackt und dann mit schneller Zugstufe rausschießt.
Würde fürn Anfang einfach mal mehr Zugstufe probieren.

Auch an dieser Stelle ist die Umfahrung deutlich schwieriger zu fahren als einfach über den Stein zu ziehen.

Bin dieses WE wahrscheinlich auch wieder in BM.
So mit ziemlicher Sicherheit und evtl. auch Sa.


----------



## seelenfrieden (14. Mai 2009)

hm...ich fahr da auch immer genau in der mitte über den stein. hab allerdings noch nie gemerkt, dass da irgendwas kickt... die beiden steine links zu springen, finde ich viel unangenehmer.


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. Mai 2009)

bin morgen mim Pudelreiter am Start ab ca 11 Uhr Erkennungszeichen sind:  Alutech Slopepudel Silber (ohne Lack)  und Mein  Grün/Gelb/Schwarz/graues Demo mit weißer 66. 
Freu mich schon


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Also meist spring ich auch über den mittleren Felsen, da man dann besser in die Rechtskurve kommt.
> 
> Wenn dieser Fels das Vorderrad hoch kickt, könnte man die Zugstufe bissl mehr zudrehn.
> Möglich ist auch, dass man zusätzlich zuwenig lowspeed Druckstufe fährt und dadurch die Gabel wegsackt und dann mit schneller Zugstufe rausschießt.
> ...



Ah, wir baun da draus ein Sektionstraining. Ich zeug euch den Stein-Double, ihr mit dafür den Granitblock, abgmacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (15. Mai 2009)

Hy...
Weiß jemand wenn di Evil Eye fertig wird???
Und ob daran viel geändert wurde ???
Ich fahr wahrscheinlich am 22.5 rauf ...wäre geil wenn sie da schon offen wäre.


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ned das die da schon fertig is  die haben noch ned mal so richtig  was abgerissen.


----------



## lauti2 (15. Mai 2009)

hmm....wenns dafür dan viele neue schöne sachen gibt können sie gerne länger brauchen...

dann muss ich halt die downhill mal üben ...auf der bin ich bis jezt noch hoffnungslos verloren...ich hab absolut keine ahnung wo ich da ne line finden soll ...außerdem wollte ich vielleicht beim isx cup dort mitfahren...mim ht sicher lustig...


----------



## psx0407 (15. Mai 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> dann muss ich halt die downhill mal üben ...auf der bin ich bis jezt noch hoffnungslos verloren...ich hab absolut keine ahnung wo ich da ne line finden soll ...



... das ist eigentlich nur die ersten paar male so.
beiß´ dich durch, fahr den downhill ein paar mal hintereinander, und du wirst spaß haben und von mal zu mal mehr deine persönliche linie finden.
du musst die sprünge nicht zwingend nehmen und kannst trotzdem flüssig fahren. und je mehr sprünge du dir nach und nach zutraust, umso flüssiger wird´s sogar noch.

zum thema steindouble (besser wäre: double-steine) und granit-block meine erfahrung:
steindouble: ersten absatz knapp rechts von der mitte fahren, zweiten mittig springen
granit-block: rechts die umfahrung; drüberspringen ging mal fast in die hose. aber das muss heuer noch im sprung geübt werden.

gruß + hoffentlich bald trocken draussen...

psx0407


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ah, wir baun da draus ein Sektionstraining. Ich zeug euch den Stein-Double, ihr mit dafür den Granitblock, abgmacht!



 word 

wobei das mit dem hohen stein ja eh dooooff ist,
 weil die schnelle linie geht links über den doppelfelsen die kurve muss man dann hald derrumpeln

hat irgendeine von euch eine 222 / 70 dämpfer oder 216 / 63 dämpfer ? 
wäre sehr wichtig für mich , evtl nur für den samstag zum leihen....

denn wie sagt ein altes sprichwort : 
ohne dämpfer ist schlecht fahren ne


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Mai 2009)

oh, Mann ich tu mir immer schwer zu ergründen worüber ihr sprcht 

Steindouble = die zwei Steine links vom Granitblock?

Fährt man eigentlich mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie den Granitblock. Darf man sich von dem zweiten Stein nich irritieren lassen.
Will man danach die Kurve fahren und nicht die Abkürzung, kann man vom Granitblock aus bissl schöner ausholen und mehr Schwung mitnehmen.
Fährt man die Abkürzung ists wurscht.

Bin aber in letzter Zeit auch immer nur über den mittleren Block gesprungen.
Kann auch sein, dass meine Aussage auf den linken Absprung gar nich mehr zutrifft. 

Ich hätt nen 222/63 DHX air rumfliegen.
Allerdings aus einem Specialized Enduro und daher ohne Bushings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (15. Mai 2009)

Wer weiß denn eigentlich Bescheid, was morgen so alles geboten ist??

Testräder? Welche? 
Und sonst?


----------



## seelenfrieden (15. Mai 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Hy...
> Weiß jemand wenn di Evil Eye fertig wird???
> Und ob daran viel geändert wurde ???
> Ich fahr wahrscheinlich am 22.5 rauf ...wäre geil wenn sie da schon offen wäre.



wenn ich mich an die ganzen roten markierungen auf dem holz letztes wochenende erinnere, wird das ding erst mal quasi komplett abgerissen... imo dauert das noch ne ganze weile bis das dann wieder von oben bis unten steht.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. Mai 2009)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> wenn ich mich an die ganzen roten markierungen auf dem holz letztes wochenende erinnere, wird das ding erst mal quasi komplett abgerissen... imo dauert das noch ne ganze weile bis das dann wieder von oben bis unten steht.



Das hat mich auch gewundert, 

wenn "X" abriss heißt, äh, dann steht da so schnell nix mehr und Bischofsmais freut sich über Brennholzreserven für die nächsten 10 jahre


edit: was ich mir schon lange wünsche: NShore rausreißen und mit minimalsten Materialeinsatz eine richtig anspruchsvolle DH- Strecke reindonnern, meinetwegen auch mit etwas Holzunterstützung, der Abschnitt ist der Hammer, wenn nur die Holzkacke nicht wäre ;-)


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2009)

@ mikey : wir nannten sie auch fall- line 

@ bätmän:
evtl hab ich grade schon einen organisieren können...
wenn aber der dämpfer grade nicht verbaut wäre und du am samstag in b'mais währst oder doch sonntach in OsternHase dann schmeiss doch einfach mal mit ins auto.

fahr ja ein demo, da muss das du bush eh raus..
danke


----------



## The Passenger (15. Mai 2009)

Kann dir dawei einen Manitou Metal anbieten. Buchsen sind drin, aber keine Feder.
2,50 cm auf der einen Seite und 2,0 cm (Buchse+Dämpferauge+Buchse) auf der anderen Seite. 8 mm Bohrung.


Ist morgen noch jemand da?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. Mai 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> @ mikey : wir nannten sie auch fall- line



Aber, die Idee is grundsätzlich schon irgendiwe geil, find ich.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (15. Mai 2009)

Wer schimpfen kann, muss auch loben können: Heute war der Radl-Hinhäng'-Service am Lift perfekt. Alle Leute (andere als am Wochenende scheinbar) waren sehr freundlich und gut drauf und die Bikes sind vom Lift gehoben und nicht mehr geschupst worden.  Dazu bestes Wetter und ein relativ trockener DH 

Milkman


----------



## flodiho (15. Mai 2009)

was mich noch arg an der Dh stört ist nach den Steinstufen der Flatdrop vom Felsen (kurz davor ist eine Quelle). Ansonsten ist er dufte. Freu mich aber schon überaus auf die neue Strecke...


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Mai 2009)

Video von heute


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (15. Mai 2009)

...war wirklich gut heute. Bin zwar noch´n bisschen eingerostet, aber bei dem Wetter muß man einfach in den Park.

...und das Liftpersonal war auch gut drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (16. Mai 2009)

danke für die dämpfer angebote ... 

nachdem ich jetzt den cane creek wieder in die schrott kiste geworfen hab ... irgendein sonder mass natürlich .. sitzt wieder ein fox drin.. tut für morgen und sonntag seinen dienst und dann muss i eben gucken ob ich ned mal an dämpfer service hin krieg.. 

bis mor - gähn


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Mai 2009)

So morgen kommen wir auch wieder! Mal den Freeride und you go first rocken! Freu mich schon!!!
Bin übrigens der freak mit den löchern im Ohr der im Freeride stand


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Mai 2009)

tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen aber die you go is noch gesperrt wegen Umbau arbeiten. bin morgen auch wieder da.

Edit: Is doch offen seit heud also piss morgen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Mai 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ah, wir baun da draus ein Sektionstraining. Ich zeug euch den Stein-Double, ihr mit dafür den Granitblock, abgmacht!



Also sagts mal... ich halt mich für nen Fahrer mit Hirnproblem... das Gap oben auf die Skipiste raus is für mich nicht jedes Mal machbar aber dieser große Granitblock und der Stein-Double da fahr ich ja beinahe blind drüber und is gar kein Thema... 

PS: Stein-Double da verstehe ich den Double wo in der Landung der Stein raussteht unmittelbar nach Querung der Forststrasse bei der Mittelstation.


Die zwei Steinkanten links neben dem Granitblock fahr ich glaub ich nimmer weil das hat soooo weh getan und war auch nur dank bester Beziehungen zu Nicolai nicht teuer und schnell (3 Tage) repariert. Manch anderes Bike hätt man wegschmeissen können...



Vielleicht ist die Kritik schon beim Liftpersonal angekommen???




Edit:

Nik, geiles Video!


----------



## Astaroth (17. Mai 2009)

schönes Video @ Nik


----------



## flodiho (17. Mai 2009)

Heute den ganzen Tag über super smoth die Bikes rausgehoben, doch zum Schluss hat der Typ oben wieder angefangen zu schwächeln und hat wieder die hau-ruck-Metode angewandt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (17. Mai 2009)

Dankeschön, ja hat er wieder  Liest hier zufällig  einer von den Fotografen von heute? Ich war der mit dem Demo


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Mai 2009)

Wer is  denn am DO alles da ?  Werd  auflaufen, was soll man den sonst machen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Mai 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Wer is  denn am DO alles da ?  Werd  auflaufen, was soll man den sonst machen




Motocross fahren in Mitterteich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (20. Mai 2009)

So, ich werd am Samstag meine Bikepark-Premiere in Bischofsmais feiern 

Kleine Frage: Am Freitag solls ja noch bisschen regnen, muss ich mir da nen Kopf machen wenn ich Samstag Vormittag dort ankomm oder trocknen die Strecken recht schnell?

Gruß


----------



## Garfieldzzz (20. Mai 2009)

<- is da


----------



## Evolve Enduro (20. Mai 2009)

@ Nik:
bin ab heute abend mit Zelt auf dem Stellplatz und fahre je nach Wetterlage am Donnerstag oder Freitag abend wieder zurück. Schau doch mal beim Münchner Mondeo auf ein Bierchen vorbei.

@ Volc0m:
die DH ist kein Problem, die ist auch nach einem Regentag gut fahrbar. Auf der FR ist es von haus aus matschiger. Seit Eröffnung fühlt sich die Strecke sowieso schon wie umgepflügt an, gut möglich, dass es nach einem Regentag noch schlimmer ist. Der BikerX sollte schnell abtrocknen, die Yougofirst brauchst imho nach Regen nicht fahren.


----------



## Maxximum (20. Mai 2009)

meiner einer ist am Do und vorraussichtlich auch am So oben.
ich freu mich schon

@volvom: eigentlich kannst den dh und den bikerX locker auch bei regen fahren. der fr ist je nach regen dann schon gut matschig, was mit den richtigen reifen aber auch ganz lustig ist find ich.

@nik: du hast nen silbernen 3er oder?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. Mai 2009)

i bin da i bin do. nur wann, weiß i no ned ganz..


----------



## Astaroth (20. Mai 2009)

wenn´s vom Wetter her passt dann bin ich am Freitag oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Mai 2009)

@ maxximum Ja hab nen Silbernes dreier Coupe von einem Münchner Hersteller , Kennzeichen is  DEG-NB ** @ evolve Endo,   jo  aber bier muss ich leider abschlagen (0,0 Promille bis 25)aber sonst komm ich am Abend mal runter bin aber normal eh noch nach 5 beim Dirten bzw. bei den Dirts


----------



## LoonyG (20. Mai 2009)

auch am Start

dunkler WürfelVolvoKombi 940 mit Anhänger und Pavilon und Puschl am Helm

greetz


----------



## The Passenger (20. Mai 2009)

Hat hier jemand eine neue/gebrauchte Boxxer Maxle Steckachse für die jetzt schon "alten" Boxxer?

Oder weiß jemand einen Händler, der eine lagernd hat?

Brauch unbedingt eine (...)


----------



## LoonyG (20. Mai 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine neue/gebrauchte Boxxer Maxle Steckachse für die jetzt schon "alten" Boxxer?
> 
> Oder weiß jemand einen Händler, der eine lagernd hat?
> 
> Brauch unbedingt eine (...)



ne standartsteckachse 148mm könnt ich dir anbieten......,
ich nehm sie mal morgen mit

wer sonst noch was dringend braucht, kann ja bescheid sagen, ich bin morgen früh noch mal in meinem Laden

greetz


----------



## The Passenger (20. Mai 2009)

you got mail


----------



## Volc0m (20. Mai 2009)

Wie's ausschaut bin ich jetzt auch morgen und nicht nur Sa am Start.
Radl is ein schwarzes BigHit mit ner Shiver DC. Ich lieg gern mal bisschen am Boden rum, nicht davon irritieren lassen 

Mein erstes Mal Bikepark, ich bin so hippelig  *Konfetti werf*

btw: Ich fahr erst seit ~März diesen Jahres, gibts Tipps wie man in bmais "gut rein kommt"? (Streckenwahl etc.)


----------



## The Passenger (20. Mai 2009)

Hab immer noch keine Steckachse. Hat jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## psx0407 (20. Mai 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Ich fahr erst seit ~März diesen Jahres, gibts Tipps wie man in bmais "gut rein kommt"? (Streckenwahl etc.)



...zum warmfahren erstmal auf´n jumptrail die tables springen (keine liftkarte nötig).
dann streckenkarte bei bikestation kaufen + liftkarte beim lift kaufen.
3-5x die biker-x runterfahren (aussteigen bei mittelstation). dann bist sicher warm ... und heiß auf mehr !
ganz hoch mit´m lift auf die freeride und dort spaß haben. dauert 2-3 fahrten, bis du die strecke verinnerlicht hast.
dann ab auf´n downhill; dort ebenso 2-5x abfahren, bis du ´ne linie hast und dich an die sprünge wagst.
ab dann nur noch downhill und freeride im wechsel. bis der lift schliesst ...

bin am donnerstag auch da.   

psx0407


----------



## Prexl (20. Mai 2009)

war heut top, wenig los, DH trocken, FR war sau schmierig da is er besser wenns regnet?

sind wahrscheinlich am freitag hinten evtl dann auch dass ganze wochenende?


----------



## Volc0m (20. Mai 2009)

Danke! Ich werds mir notieren 

Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal übern Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaalex (21. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal hat sicgh die DH verändet oder ist sie noch genau so wie letztes Jar???Weil hatte gehört das die ein wenig umgebaut werden sollte.


----------



## mfux (21. Mai 2009)

omaalex schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat sicgh die DH verändet oder ist sie noch genau so wie letztes Jar???Weil hatte gehört das die ein wenig umgebaut werden sollte.



Ist alles beim alten, schön zum fahren....

Nik: Ich spring gerne für dich ein, wegen der Biersache...


----------



## Garfieldzzz (21. Mai 2009)

wha **** lifttypen, der hats trotz Schutzfolie es geschafft mein neun demorahmen zu ruinieren-> lackplatzer oberrohr


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Mai 2009)

Schöne Sache, ich hab heut mit den Liftis gesprochen, wer will, dass es runtergehoben wird, solls doch einfach sagen...hat super geklappt heute!

war gemütlich heut, Strecken super schnell, ab 14:00 nur noch am (unfreiwilligen) Chillen gewesen


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2009)

War zwar bissl voll heud war aber geil.  Bis auf meinen "kleinen" Ausraster . Hat sich aber wieder gelegt als ich gesehen hab das die Deemaxspeichen sich nur ausgehangen haben.


----------



## Volc0m (21. Mai 2009)

Jo, war recht geil heut. Allerdings wars zum kotzen über 20min auf den lift zu warten 

Meine Streckenwahl fürs erste mal Bikepark war allerdings (beeinflusst durch die Kumpels "des packst du scho!") etwas anders als geplant:
Beim der Ankuft einmal den bikerX, dann einmal den Freeride gefolgt vom Downhill. Also der Downhill is schon ganz schön derb wenn man sowas noch nie gefahren is, vorallem brauch man echt mind 5 Abfahrten um ne Line zu finden bei der man einigermaßen flowig nach unten kommt. Die erste Abfahrt war so ne Mischung zwischen Nervenkitzel und Angstschweiß 

Aber was solls, ich hab Bock auf mehr und bin froh mit dem DH/FR'en angefangen zu haben


----------



## mfux (21. Mai 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Jo, war recht geil heut. Allerdings wars zum kotzen über 20min auf den lift zu warten
> 
> Meine Streckenwahl fürs erste mal Bikepark war allerdings (beeinflusst durch die Kumpels "des packst du scho!") etwas anders als geplant:
> Beim der Ankuft einmal den bikerX, dann einmal den Freeride gefolgt vom Downhill. Also der Downhill is schon ganz schön derb wenn man sowas noch nie gefahren is, vorallem brauch man echt mind 5 Abfahrten um ne Line zu finden bei der man einigermaßen flowig nach unten kommt. Die erste Abfahrt war so ne Mischung zwischen Nervenkitzel und Angstschweiß
> ...



So hat wahrscheinlich jeder angefangen!!

Morgen gehts wieder ab!!!


----------



## psx0407 (21. Mai 2009)

... war wirklich ordentlich was los heute, und gar nicht mal viel fussvolk. fast nur biker...

bin längere zeit auf´n schlepplift ausgewichen, da kam man wenigstens ein bisschen zum fahren.  

hoffe nur, daß der andrang nicht immer so groß ist.´ne tageskarte ist auf jeden fall rausgeschmissenes geld an so tagen wie heute !   

psx0407


----------



## flodiho (21. Mai 2009)

bäm bäm Büchselo... ich bin morgen auch am start. Ne kleine Dh / Biker X Session weil die FR sowiso unfahrbar ist. Regnet gerade, somit hat die FR eine Konsistenz wie so manches wo man normalerweise runterspühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2009)

War heute auch des Erste mal da! Muss sagen geiler DH, Macht richtig laune! Einziges minus ist dar extrem lahme Lift :-( bin sowas halt einfach net gewohnt.



Volc0m schrieb:


> Also der Downhill is schon ganz schön derb wenn man sowas noch nie gefahren is, vorallem brauch man echt mind 5 Abfahrten um ne Line zu finden bei der man einigermaßen flowig nach unten kommt. Die erste Abfahrt war so ne Mischung zwischen Nervenkitzel und Angstschweiß




Nächstes mal einfach mal Zeit nehmen bei 1. oder 2. Abfahrt: Ein Stück abgehn Lineine, suchen, besprechen, fahren, ggf nochmal besprechen, hochschieben, nochmal fahren (vll auch noch 2 mal wiederholen), und dann das nächste Stück vornehmen! 
Das ganze bring einfach so viel mehr wie sich zig mal runterquälen.


----------



## Volc0m (21. Mai 2009)

Klingt auch logisch 
Werds mir zu Herzen nehmen! Also wenn du jemanden beim DH rumlatschen siehst und ein schwarzes Biggi mit der Shiver liegt irgendwo, das bin ich  Bin auch immer froh wenn mir jemand nen Tipp für ne Passage gibt 

Greetz


----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2009)

Joa habe dich auch irg mal gesehen, aber am Lift.
So als alter Big Hit Fahrer schaue ich ehe gerne  mir auch mal so Biggys an^^

Werde leider net so bald wieder da sein erst in 3-4 Wochen da ich erstmal Leogang besuchen werde.


----------



## Volc0m (21. Mai 2009)

Is dein biggi aus dem Fotoalbum noch aktuell? So eins hab ich heut auch mal am Lift gesehen, allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Fahrer erinnern...

Leogang bin ich vermutlich am Samstag, du auch?

Gruß


----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2009)

Nene mein Biggy ist nimmer aktuell, bin auf Giant umgestiegen. Ne bin erst in 3 wochen in Leogang also 11-14.6


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Mai 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...zum warmfahren erstmal auf´n jumptrail die tables springen (keine liftkarte nötig).
> dann streckenkarte bei bikestation kaufen + liftkarte beim lift kaufen.
> 3-5x die biker-x runterfahren (aussteigen bei mittelstation). dann bist sicher warm ... und heiß auf mehr !
> ganz hoch mit´m lift auf die freeride und dort spaß haben. dauert 2-3 fahrten, bis du die strecke verinnerlicht hast.
> ...




An nem Feiertag oder Sonntag musste da aber schon um 8.30 Uhr anfangen sonst macht der Lift zu bevor Du das genannte Pensum erreichst...

Ich hab leider schon Tage erlebt wo ich über 30 Minuten anstand. Rechnet man die schnelle Beförderung auf den Berg mit ein sind das ca. 50 Minuten für 3-4 Minuten Abfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (22. Mai 2009)

ja gestern wars mit den leuten scho ziemlich krass. aber war ja feiertag und hammerwetter.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Mai 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> ja gestern wars mit den leuten scho ziemlich krass. aber war ja feiertag und hammerwetter.



aber auch unwahrscheinlich "Fahrende" Hindernisse am DH

edit: wer war eigentlich gesern Fototschechnisch unterwegs? Derjenige hat mich ein paar mal drauf..


----------



## Volc0m (22. Mai 2009)

bei "fototechnisch" fallen mir die Typen aufm YouGoFirst ein, da kommt man runtergebrettert und plötzlich stehen da Stative und n Blitz. Ich war so verwirrt dass ich natürlich gleich mal gepflegt mit dem pedal an ner Wurzel hängen geblieben bin ^^

Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (22. Mai 2009)

die quälgeister aufm Dh ham mir des eine oder andere Mal den Run versaut


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Mai 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> edit: wer war eigentlich gesern Fototschechnisch unterwegs? Derjenige hat mich ein paar mal drauf..



???


----------



## VoikaZ (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich werd morgen mein Stelldichein am Geißkopf haben 
Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso nur am Idiotenhügel rumeiern, aber solltet Ihr mal von nem kleinen, dicken Torquefahrer (mit schwarzer Totem) irgendwo augebremst werden (weil ich höchstwahrscheinlich vor Euch am Boden rumkrabble, oder gerade auf der Suche nach dem Chickenway bin), dann nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## flodiho (22. Mai 2009)

Morgen wird mitm Niklaas grockt!!!!


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. Mai 2009)

Der muss aber ein harter Hund sein


----------



## flodiho (22. Mai 2009)

ja verflixt nochamol, sischa jung..


----------



## Volc0m (23. Mai 2009)

Werd morgen auch wieder am Start sein und den Downhill "einstudieren". Wie gesagt, über Tipps (gerne auch via anschreien beim vorbeifahren) freu ich mich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (24. Mai 2009)

Hat mal jemand nen Tipp für ne Ferienwohnung/Pension nahe am Goaßkopf gelegen? Sollte halt nicht allzu teuer sein!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## LoonyG (24. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen Tipp für ne Ferienwohnung/Pension nahe am Goaßkopf gelegen? Sollte halt nicht allzu teuer sein!
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Geisskopf Alm in Habischried, supa leckere Küche und sehr nett
Früchstück vom feinsten

bin oft und gerne dort

greetz


----------



## LaKoS (24. Mai 2009)

Ja, die hab ich auch gerade angeschaut! Stimmt dass das MTBÂ´ler nur 18â¬ fÃ¼r Ãbernachtung und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck zahlen? Denn wenn man unter Preise bei denen schaut wirds teuerer!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Prexl (24. Mai 2009)

oder beim schäffler gegenüber. da warn mir beim essen, ist guad bei dem. den kerl kennen wir auch von da burgschenk. kl bonus?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (24. Mai 2009)

von den Fotografen heute, hat iwer zufällig mal des fahrende Streckenhinderniss mit nem Tattoo Demo fotografiert?


----------



## Volc0m (24. Mai 2009)

Glaub wir müssen mal zusammen fahren Garfieldzzz, diese Beschreibung als "fahrendes Streckenhindernis" spricht mich auch durchaus an ^^

Hast ICQ? >> 165085291

@Rest: Wir bilden dann die fahrende Streckenblockade, also watch out


----------



## flodiho (25. Mai 2009)

lol.. leute leute..


----------



## Volc0m (25. Mai 2009)

An alle die Samstag nicht da waren:

Ihr habt was verpasst...







@flodiho: *auf die Knie geh* *Danke!* dass du so viel Eier in der Buxe hattest und eiskalt drauf gehalten hast, wir dachten schon wir sehen die nie wieder 

Is die eigentlich öfters in Bmais unterwegs?


----------



## mfux (25. Mai 2009)

Marin Quake?

Wenn ja: nettes Mädel, fleissig unetrwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (25. Mai 2009)

nope, Giant Glory 09 
Hab leider nicht gesehen wie sie fährt, nur mal wie sie aus der BikerX Ausfahrt rausgerollt is..


----------



## Astaroth (26. Mai 2009)

sabber, die hab ich auch gesehen aber da hat Sie noch ein lila oder pink farbenes Shirt angehabt und hab Sie zum erstenmal in BM gesehen.


----------



## häbi (26. Mai 2009)

hat zufaellig jemand am sa/so fotos gemacht?
grüße


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Mai 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> sabber, die hab ich auch gesehen aber da hat Sie noch ein lila oder pink farbenes Shirt angehabt.....



Yeah, das blonde Girl mit dem pinken Top hab ich auch mal im DH gesehen


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Mai 2009)

Servus,

jetzt bin ich es schon wieder. Wollen morgen (wenn´s Wetter herhält) auch wieder nach BM schauen. War von Euch heut zufällig einer dort, bzw. weiß einer, wie es nach dem Sturm letzte Nacht hinten aussieht, bzw. wie die Streckenverhältnisse sind? Hat es wieder einigermaßen abgetrocknet?
Vielen Dank schon mal,

m.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Maxximum (28. Mai 2009)

ich kannn dir nur sagen wies bei mir in deg ausschaut: 
hat wieder abgetrocket. etwa 15grad. 
dürfte mit dem sturm ned ganz so wild gewesen sein, also denk ich mal dass alles im grünen bereich is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (28. Mai 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> ich kannn dir nur sagen wies bei mir in deg ausschaut:
> hat wieder abgetrocket. etwa 15grad.
> dürfte mit dem sturm ned ganz so wild gewesen sein, also denk ich mal dass alles im grünen bereich is.



Hi,

vielen Dank für die Auskunft 
Ich glaub wir riskieren es einfach 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Loeti (28. Mai 2009)

@ erfahrenen GK Fahrer.

Wollen über Pfingsten zum ersten Mal an den GK. 
Tageskarte oder Punktekarte? Was ist besser gerade im Bezug Wartezeiten am WE oder Feiertags?


----------



## LoonyG (28. Mai 2009)

Loeti schrieb:


> @ erfahrenen GK Fahrer.
> 
> Wollen über Pfingsten zum ersten Mal an den GK.
> Tageskarte oder Punktekarte? Was ist besser gerade im Bezug Wartezeiten am WE oder Feiertags?



Punktekarte, denn die Punkte verfallen nicht


----------



## Volc0m (28. Mai 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> Punktekarte, denn die Punkte verfallen nicht



dito


----------



## psx0407 (28. Mai 2009)

Loeti schrieb:


> @ erfahrenen GK Fahrer.
> 
> Wollen über Pfingsten zum ersten Mal an den GK.
> Tageskarte oder Punktekarte? Was ist besser gerade im Bezug Wartezeiten am WE oder Feiertags?



... eine tageskarte kann man wohl nur unter der woche ausnutzen. am wochende / feiertagen fährst du mit ´ner 100punkte-karte (31) sicher am günstigsten.
wenn an einem tag wirklich viel los ist, wirst du es schwer haben auf 10 abfahrten zu kommen.   

psx0407


----------



## The Passenger (28. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, verfällt die Punktekarte nach Ablauf eines Jahres.
Würd aber dennoch zur Punktekarte raten.

Eine Fahrt (bis oben) kostet ganze sieben Punkte. Kannst also 14x runterfahren.

Bin voraussichtlich Samstag oder Sonntag oben.


----------



## Volc0m (28. Mai 2009)

Hab meine 100 Punkte Karte am 21.05.09 gekauft.
Gültig bis: 01.11.2010  (wenn ich die Aufschrift richtig interpretiere...)


----------



## LoonyG (28. Mai 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Hab meine 100 Punkte Karte am 21.05.09 gekauft.
> Gültig bis: 01.11.2010  (wenn ich die Aufschrift richtig interpretiere...)



wen die Punkte auf einer Skidata Karte geladen sind verfallen sie anscheinend nicht, hab am Vatertag ne alte Karte von 2007 versucht die ich in meiner alten Hose fand, wahren noch so 70 Punkte drauf   

greetz


----------



## Grossman_nik (28. Mai 2009)

ein Kumpel konnte auch seine Alte Punktekarten auf eine neue Skidata Laden er musste halt die drei Euro Pfand zahlen. Sonst nix. WE Bin ich auch wieder vertreten wenn nich sogar am Pfingstmontag


----------



## flodiho (28. Mai 2009)

@ Nik: Du spinnst ja..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derBen (28. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn momentan alles fahrbar im Park?Bin noch am überlegen wohin ich Montag fahren könnte!


----------



## flodiho (28. Mai 2009)

Alles außer die Evil eye Strecke, da diese umgebaut wird.


----------



## derBen (28. Mai 2009)

Danke!

wie ist das eigentlich beim wetter am GK ist da immer geöffnet?


----------



## Volc0m (28. Mai 2009)

Wundert mich dass so viele zum GK fahren wollen, ich hab hier nur mieses Wetter aufm Schirm.... 

Schlammige Regensession? Wieso eigentlich nicht


----------



## derBen (28. Mai 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Schlammige Regensession? Wieso eigentlich nicht




 Jaa dachte ich mir halt auch!man muss sich halt auchmal einsauen!Von allein wird man ja bei schwierigen bediungungen auch nicht besser!


----------



## Volc0m (29. Mai 2009)

Sehr lobenswerte Einstellung! Ich wollte neulich auch mal bei (leichtem) regen hin, hat aber keiner mitgespielt


----------



## VoikaZ (29. Mai 2009)

Naja, also ich war gestern ab Mittag dort und so schlimm war es eigentlich garnicht. Freeride war teils etwas schlammig, war aber trotzdem recht gut fahrbar. Hätte es mir ehrlich gesagt schlimmer vorgestellt.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## LoonyG (29. Mai 2009)

sers

vermisst jemand von euch einen Fahrradaufsteller / Ständer, der ist wohl letzten Donnerstag ( Vatertag ) aus versehen bei mir im Anhänger gelandet

werd morgen mal Wagrain antesten......

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## mfux (30. Mai 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> sers
> 
> vermisst jemand von euch einen Fahrradaufsteller / Ständer, der ist wohl letzten Donnerstag ( Vatertag ) aus versehen bei mir im Anhänger gelandet
> 
> ...



Ach, da isser....

Meiner!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Mai 2009)

war geil heud, FR war ein einziges  Schlammloch, Die DH war aber schön flowig, angefeuchtet aber  sehr schön zum fahren, 4 X Strecken waren dermassen geil heud voller Grip. Hat  heud ne Menge Spaß gemacht und bin morgen wieder da


----------



## LoonyG (30. Mai 2009)

wagrain war Hammer, feucht und schlammig.....jeah inkl. Bodenprobe 

greetz


----------



## LoonyG (30. Mai 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Ach, da isser....
> 
> Meiner!!!!



bleibt die Frage, wie Du ihn wieder bekommst....., ich hab ja auch noch an Mickey sein Santa-ausfallende in der mangel, dann geb ich ihm den Ständer für Dich mit, oder Du kommst mal in Erding im Shop vorbei, irgendwie wirds scho klappen

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Astaroth (30. Mai 2009)

LoonyG schrieb:


> wagrain war Hammer, feucht und schlammig.....jeah inkl. Bodenprobe
> 
> greetz



wie ist Wagrain im Vergleich zum Goaskopf?


----------



## Cindarella (30. Mai 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> war geil heud, FR war ein einziges  Schlammloch, Die DH war aber schön flowig, angefeuchtet aber  sehr schön zum fahren, 4 X Strecken waren dermassen geil heud voller Grip. Hat  heud ne Menge Spaß gemacht und bin morgen wieder da


auf jedenfall kann ich dir da recht geben
ich war das erstemal da,aber auch ohne bike,aber in die dual oder wars doch die 4x?hab ich mich verliebt
best park ever


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Mai 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> wie ist Wagrain im Vergleich zum Goaskopf?



Fahr lieber nach Leogang oder Schladming. Da gibts auch ne DH Strecke.
Und dazu ne richtig feine, die alles in D in den Schatten stellt.

Wagrain hast ne Schotterautobahn und nen Wurzelsingletrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (31. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Fahr lieber nach Leogang oder Schladming. Da gibts auch ne DH Strecke.
> Und dazu ne richtig feine, die alles in D in den Schatten stellt.
> 
> Wagrain hast ne Schotterautobahn und nen Wurzelsingletrail



aber Spass machen tuts trotzdem,ich fands sehr flowig, wir sind gestern nur von der Mittelstation gefahren, da es die Nacht zuvor !geschneit! hat, sehr nettes Liftpersonal, wir wahren zu dritt dort und die haben für uns den Lift angeworfen, bis Mittag hatten wir den Park quasi für uns alleine, später kahmen noch ca 5 Biker dazu
die Jungs sind allerdings schön am werkeln dort
der Parkbauer Jason hat auch die erlaubnis wagrain weiter auszubauen,

ich fahr jedenfall wieder hin

greetz


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Mai 2009)

ich werd morgen auch mal wieder in Bischofsmais am Start sein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## derBen (31. Mai 2009)

Ich auch!Wer noch?


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Mai 2009)

Ich


----------



## Daniöl (31. Mai 2009)

war auch erstes mal da, gestern und heute 

sehr geil, beineide alle die da in der nähe wohnen und immer fahren koennen

@ fährst du mit brille nik? hab dich am samstag bei den dirt doubles unten gesehen, hatten das selbe rad


----------



## Cindarella (31. Mai 2009)

Daniöl schrieb:


> war auch erstes mal da, gestern und heute
> 
> sehr geil, beineide alle die da in der nähe wohnen und immer fahren koennen
> 
> @ fährst du mit brille nik? hab dich am samstag bei den dirt doubles unten gesehen, hatten das selbe rad



beneiden tu ich da keinen,also ich bevorzug lieber das gute fränkische wetter,wobei die witterungsverhältnisse dort bombig sind.
beneiden tu ich alle die ein führerschein und ein auto besitzen,und immer hoch bzw runter fahren können wann sie wollen
hand


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Mai 2009)

Daniöl schrieb:


> war auch erstes mal da, gestern und heute
> 
> sehr geil, beineide alle die da in der nähe wohnen und immer fahren koennen
> 
> @ fährst du mit brille nik? hab dich am samstag bei den dirt doubles unten gesehen, hatten das selbe rad



ohja das war ich   mit dem kaputten Fox Helm wo das Visier von nem weissen Gafatape gehalten wird  (neuer Helm is Unterwegs)


----------



## flodiho (1. Juni 2009)

Nach langer abszinenz (eine woche) bin ich mitm Fully da.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Juni 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Nach langer abszinenz (eine woche) bin ich mitm Fully da.



Warst Du das mit dem schwarz-grünen Orange 223? ... mit den grünen Triggerhebeln?? Schaut gut aus!


Ich war heut zum ersten Mal in dem Jahr dort und muss mich erst wieder einfahren. Im Vergleich zu meinem anderen Hobby und vergangenen Bikeparkausflügen muss sich der Spass erst wieder voll entwickeln...


In Bischofsmais gibt es seit diesem Jahr neue Skidata Keycards. Ich besitze von den älteren Skidata Keykards (ohne Ihrlbacher Bierwerbung und damals 5 Euro Pfand) 4 Stück und wollte heute zwei davon zurück geben da wurde mir glatt gesagt das die dort nimmer zurück genommen werden 

Find ich uncool... aber jetzt hab ich nen Grund mehr nach Winterberg zu fahren


----------



## silberwald (2. Juni 2009)

Hat gestern jemand am Freeride (oberer Teil) und am Biker-X Fotos gemacht? Gelbes Nox. Ich selber blaues Fox-Langarmtrikot. Falls mich jemand fotografiert hat, bitte PN.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmac (3. Juni 2009)

War heut jemand am Geißkopf....wenn ja, wie wars ???
Is der Freeride schon etwas abgetrocknet...
Ferien sind doch auch, merkt man da was von..

Wollt evtl morgen oder übermorgen dem Park nen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## Grossman_nik (3. Juni 2009)

ich auch wenn morgen wetter passt


----------



## Peace|maker (3. Juni 2009)

Denke ich Gondel auch mal wieder Runter. Vll trift man ja jemanden, nur nicht zu viele^^


----------



## silberwald (4. Juni 2009)

Also, ich war ja am Pfingstmontag da, und trotz Ferien hat es sich ganz gut verteilt. Der Freeride- und Downhillsport ist dann doch ein etwas teures Vergnügen. Was ich mein, die meisten Kiddies die da waren, waren die "Dirter". Allerdings war ganz oben einer von den Aushilfen, der die Räder wieder nur so "cool" runtergerissen hat.


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Juni 2009)

silberwald schrieb:


> Also, ich war ja am Pfingstmontag da, und trotz Ferien hat es sich ganz gut verteilt. Der Freeride- und Downhillsport ist dann doch ein etwas teures Vergnügen. Was ich mein, die meisten Kiddies die da waren, waren die "Dirter". Allerdings war ganz oben einer von den Aushilfen, der die Räder wieder nur so "cool" runtergerissen hat.



Meinst du den schwarzhaarigen mit Truckercap?


----------



## silberwald (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, glaub schon, dass des der war. Schwarz-Weisses Cap glaub ich.


----------



## flodiho (4. Juni 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Warst Du das mit dem schwarz-grünen Orange 223? ... mit den grünen Triggerhebeln?? Schaut gut aus!



ja das war ich... danke. 

naja, nun ist die gabel schrott.. hat irgendjemand n altes boxxercasting inkl buchsen und dichtungen? 

greetz Flo


----------



## Astaroth (4. Juni 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> ja das war ich... danke.
> 
> naja, nun ist die gabel schrott.. hat irgendjemand n altes boxxercasting inkl buchsen und dichtungen?
> 
> greetz Flo



was hast den wieder angestellt?


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Juni 2009)

silberwald schrieb:


> Ja, glaub schon, dass des der war. Schwarz-Weisses Cap glaub ich.



Du musst ihm einfach höflich fragen ob er es dir runterhebt normal macht er es dann wenn nich kann ich dir seine Adresse geben  Ne aber einfach mal fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmac (4. Juni 2009)

@ grossman

täusch ich mich, oder stand deine Karre heute Nachmittag direkt vorm Eingang.....


----------



## flodiho (4. Juni 2009)

@ michi: hab die Gabel geschrottet.. mehr davon in meinem Fotoalbum oder unter den Videos.


----------



## Astaroth (4. Juni 2009)

Hab´s grad gschaud sieht ja Üblst aus OIDA!


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juni 2009)

ei ei .. beisst der in den boden nei


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Juni 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> @ grossman
> 
> täusch ich mich, oder stand deine Karre heute Nachmittag direkt vorm Eingang.....



jap war meiner, war einfach zu faul mir nen gscheiten Parkplatz zu suchen


----------



## silberwald (5. Juni 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Du musst ihm einfach höflich fragen ob er es dir runterhebt normal macht er es dann wenn nich kann ich dir seine Adresse geben  Ne aber einfach mal fragen.



Mich stört des jetzt weniger, aber manch andere regen sich ja gerne darüber auf. Nach 'nem gscheiten Sturz kann ich mir eh Sorgen um was anderes machen, als um Kratzer in der Sattelstütze.

Hat des eigentlich noch jemand mitbekommen, wie sich unten wieder einer lautstark beschwert hat, dass seine Sattelstütze kaputt gegangen ist. War am Montag. Was ich so mitbekommen hab, hat es dann wohl auch einen Bekannten von demjenigen zerlegt, dass der Heli gekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (5. Juni 2009)

weis nur von dem Sturz.. der gute Herr wollte ohne Savetyjacket das obere Roadgap in der DH mitm Hardtail springen. Leider schief gegangen und den Arm gebrochen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Juni 2009)

Hohl...

Aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand ein Problem mit den Liftboys hat, hilft vielleicht ein "Bitte" mehr als gleich beschweren und aus der Sprichwörtlichen Mücke den Elefanten zu machen - ps. ich möcht sehen, wer die Eier hat, sich mit den Liftls ernsthaft anzulegen ;-)

Sind superfreundlich.

Greetz,
Michl, der sei Radl immer rungergehoben bekommt.


----------



## Cindarella (5. Juni 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Hohl...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand ein Problem mit den Liftboys hat, hilft vielleicht ein "Bitte" mehr als gleich beschweren und aus der Sprichwörtlichen Mücke den Elefanten zu machen - ps. ich möcht sehen, wer die Eier hat, sich mit den Liftls ernsthaft anzulegen ;-)
> 
> ...


kann ich nur bestätigen,keine frage


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Hohl...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, wenn jemand ein Problem mit den Liftboys hat, hilft vielleicht ein "Bitte" mehr als gleich beschweren und aus der Sprichwörtlichen Mücke den Elefanten zu machen - ps. ich möcht sehen, wer die Eier hat, sich mit den Liftls ernsthaft anzulegen ;-)
> 
> ...



 unterschreib 

die sand doch viel zu nett zum streiten anlegen .. und mein bike heben sie runter, schubsen sie runter , ich schubs es auch mal selber .. da gibts nixxe.. evtl ham die auch einen ein heimischen detektor 

das mit der sattelstütze war der thaper .. k.a. was da genau war. 
meine hält schon über 3 jahre /
hat also schon sehr viele liftfahren mit gemacht

und meine sättel zerleg ich immernoch selber bitte ! 
1x no foot to sägg (aua, tioga multi control nico vouilloz, titan )
1x no foot to sägg (der specialized sattel war EINE, nochmal langsam : EINE  woche alt, seit dem amch ich keinen no foot-er mehr)
1x derber sturz (irgend ein selle itallia)
das waren die lezten 5 jahre biken in sattel modellen


----------



## CaptainPsycho (5. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> das mit der sattelstütze war der thaper .. k.a. was da genau war.
> meine hält schon über 3 jahre /



Der Liftmitarbeiter hat zum bestimmt 5. mal das Rad am I-Beam Sattel ganz vorn an der Spitze aufgehangen. Ganz vorn die Spitze ist bei dem Sattel extrem dünn und hält nicht das Gewicht des Rades. Man muss das Rad näher zur Stütze aufhängen, dann geht das problemlos. Der Per hat das dem jedes mal gesagt. Und fast nie hat er drauf gehört.
Am Ende ist der Sattel dadurch dann zerbrochen.

Und wenn die am Lift dann noch meinen sie könnten da nix machen ...
Die haben bzw. müssen da eine Haftpflicht haben, über die man sowas regeln kann...
Aber nein die lassen einen da lieber abtraben. Das ist nicht ganz nett.   

Grüße Joachim


----------



## LaKoS (5. Juni 2009)

Die Umbauarbeiten haben begonnen, der Didi H. ist heute mit noch zwei anderen und nem Minibagger durch den Evil Eye gefahren und haben das alte Zeug teilweise abgerissen und gebaggert....

Der obere Liftboy heute war top, der is total freundlich...aber der in der Mittelstation naja, grad das er heute in der früh noch ein "Guten Morgen" raus bekommen hat!


----------



## Cindarella (5. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> das mit der sattelstütze war der thaper ..



wo ich das unten gelesen habe,war mein erster gedanke "Thaper und die stütze"
jetzt war ers doch


Eric S. schrieb:


> Die Umbauarbeiten haben begonnen, der Didi H. ist heute mit noch zwei anderen und nem Minibagger durch den Evil Eye gefahren und haben das alte Zeug teilweise abgerissen und gebaggert....
> 
> Der obere Liftboy heute war top, der is total freundlich...aber der in der Mittelstation naja, grad das er heute in der früh noch ein "Guten Morgen" raus bekommen hat!


lass mich raten,der didi war selber im bagger?


----------



## LaKoS (5. Juni 2009)

Jo, der Didi war selbst Herr der Hebel!!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Jo, der Didi war selbst Herr der Hebel!!!


Wobei das nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist....erinnere mich da an Bearclaw und Kollegen, die bei ihrer Tour durch Europa vorallem die Didi-Parks als völlig falsch geschaufelt bezeichnet haben.


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Juni 2009)

das kann ja nur  ins Auge gehen , nee wenn der Didi da was macht wirds gut  @  san_andreas es geht hier um den  Händl DIDI nicht um den Herrn Schneider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cindarella (5. Juni 2009)

jo des passt scho,und wenn der mal wieedr nachause nach franken kommt,dann geb ich ihm ein aus,zwecks shutleservice angebot


----------



## LaKoS (5. Juni 2009)

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Schneider? Hat der nicht mal verlauten lassen: "Sobald der Schnee weg ist fange ich an"?
Die neue Stecke wird dann auch der Händl machen oder?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> das kann ja nur  ins Auge gehen , nee wenn der Didi da was macht wirds gut  @  san_andreas es geht hier um den  Händl DIDI nicht um den Herrn Schneider



Na, dann wird ja alles gut !
Beim Namen Didi seh ich halt rot....


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2009)

mmh bin mal gespannt ob die neue Strecke wirklich  kommt... , Eric sorry das ich letztes mal deiner Freundin fast reingefahren wäre. hat es bisschen eilig . 

San_andreas. Welcher Gklocal tut das nicht


----------



## LaKoS (6. Juni 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> mmh bin mal gespannt ob die neue Strecke wirklich  kommt... , Eric sorry das ich letztes mal deiner Freundin fast reingefahren wäre. hat es bisschen eilig .






Kein Thema, war ihr erster Tag im Bikepark und auch ihr erster richtiger aufn Bike...von daher war sie noch ein wenig schreckhaft! Wird schon noch...

Wär schade wenn die Strecke doch nicht kommen sollte!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juni 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> ja das war ich... danke.
> 
> naja, nun ist die gabel schrott.. hat irgendjemand n altes boxxercasting inkl buchsen und dichtungen?
> 
> greetz Flo



Dei Sturz schaut ja wild aus. Wie man da so wegrutschen kann weis ich auch nicht. Schad um die Gabel - gebrochene Knochen wär schlimmer (ich hab ne Partella Bipartita oder wie man des schreibt). Gute Besserung.


War jetzt auch paar Tage auf Roadtrip... 6 Leute, einer Finger gebrochen, der zweite geht morgen zum Doc da unbandige Schmerzen im Knie...

Wie heissts? Sport ist Mord...


----------



## P3 Killa (7. Juni 2009)

So ich hab morgen vor nochmal am Geißkopf zu fahren bevor es in den Urlaub geht! War heute jemand da und kann mir sagen wie schmierig der Boden auf der Freeride ist?


----------



## LaKoS (7. Juni 2009)

Wenns am Vortag geregnet hat is schon schmierig...aber da er morgen eh zu hat wirds schwierig werden zu liftln!


----------



## silberwald (7. Juni 2009)

Montag und Dienstag ist doch normal zu, oder? 

Nur in den Sommerferien ist durchgehend offen. Im Moment geht ja die Webseite nicht. Jedenfalls gibts bei mir immer Zeitüberschreitung und die Seite wird nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (7. Juni 2009)

so Leute. Also: Freeride matschig, Evil eye Bau wurde angefangen und sonst alles paletti. Montag und Dienstag (außer Pfingst- und Sommerferien) hat der Lift UND Bikeshop geschlossen. 

BTW: Webseite geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Maxximum (7. Juni 2009)

der dh geht gut, der fr war heut scho ganz schee schlammig und schmierig.
der bikerX war aber heut saugeil, schön griffig.


----------



## P3 Killa (7. Juni 2009)

ja eben die seite geht leider nicht und ich hatte es so in erinnerung das der lift immer offen hat in den ferien aber wenn das nur in den sommerferien der fall ist dann is das ich sag mal "suboptimal".....


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Juni 2009)

Nein der Gk hat morgen nicht offen. Das war nur die erste Ferienwoche da der Feiertag war  Donnerstag is doch eh frei leud. MFG NIK


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juni 2009)

Ich bin kein Schüler mehr aber im Moment sind doch Pfingstferien.... also ist offen, oder?


Wollen wir ne Umfrage oder Wette starten ob es ne neue Strecke geben wird?? Ich tippe auf nein weil wenn ich die letzten Jahre anschau wäre das ein Wunder.


----------



## LaKoS (7. Juni 2009)

Pyro stimmt nicht, der hat nicht auf! Nur am ersten Juni Wochenende hat er offen gehabt und sonst dann nur noch in den Sommerferien! 

Ok, was ist der Wetteinsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (7. Juni 2009)

Es ist so: Der Schneider hat die Genehmigung für den Bau schon seit Winter. Nur irgenwie will er zuerst die anderen Strecken (evil eye) auf Vorderman bringen. Wenn dieser dann fertig ist, werden sie die neue wohl hoffentlich in Angriff nehmen.. also ich denk optimistisch und sag JA.


----------



## Stylo77 (8. Juni 2009)

jedes jahr das gleiche : ne neue gehnemigung und ne neue storry 

so bleibt man im gespräch 

aber zum glück gibts alternativen


----------



## derBen (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich hatte am wochenende mit jemanden gesprochen der kennt den diddi ganz gut!

Er sagt selber das er nicht der zuverlässigste ist...heute hier morgen dort(irgendwo auch verständlich)!

Aber beide sind wir zu dem entschluss gekommen das im Park was passieren wird da es auch zwei Jubiläen zum feiern gibt und natürlich das Rennen zum IXS EDC!!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juni 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Es ist so: Der Schneider hat die Genehmigung für den Bau schon seit Winter. Nur irgenwie will er zuerst die anderen Strecken (evil eye) auf Vorderman bringen. Wenn dieser dann fertig ist, werden sie die neue wohl hoffentlich in Angriff nehmen.. also ich denk optimistisch und sag JA.




Hat er die Genehmigung wieder mündlich oder zur Abwechslung mal schriftlich??

Nicht das ich 4 Wochen nicht im Park bin und die neue Strecke versäume... 


Meinen Optimismus hab ich beim Thema Bischofsmais bereits verbraucht und sehe die Sache ähnlich wie Stylo.

Im Bikepark Newsletter stehn ja immer schöne Dinge und Werbung übers Bike Festival Riva, über Dirt Masters Winterberg und im letzten über die Eurobike samt Wettbewerb wo man sich anmelden kann.
Die wirklich interessanten News aus Bischofsmais gehn dem Newsletter leider ab...

Zwei Jubiläen???


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Pyro stimmt nicht, der hat nicht auf! Nur am ersten Juni Wochenende hat er offen gehabt und sonst dann nur noch in den Sommerferien!
> 
> Ok, was ist der Wetteinsatz?



wettets um ein leatt brace


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> wettets um ein leatt brace




Der Wetteinsatz wäre mir zu teuer - ausserdem bekomme ich gar nicht so viele her wie ich verkauf. Allein heute fünf Stück nur hier im IBC Forum... eins im Offroadforum und bei den DH-Rangern + MX-Forum + Bikeboard + ... war ich noch gar nicht heute abend...

Du willst ja auch noch 2, 3, 4 oder so.


----------



## volomum (10. Juni 2009)

haben die jetzt erst mitm evil eye angefangen?
war dieses jahr noch nich am gk... hab mich so drauf gefräut das der wieder auf vordermann gebracht wird bzw. dachte er währe schon...
aber naja dann muss es am we halt ohne gehn, werds wohl überleben


----------



## Maxximum (10. Juni 2009)

am evil ham sie am letzten wochenende angefangen die älteren sachen rauzureißen und neu zu baun.
bis des ganz fertig is wirds wohl noch ein weilchen dauern


----------



## FreeriderMuc (12. Juni 2009)

Heute jemand da von euch? Oder fährt sogar von München aus los?


----------



## Daniöl (12. Juni 2009)

ich war heute, wetter war eher nicht so toll.
Oben schweine kalt und hat teilweise stark geregnet und vormittags auch mal gehagelt.
Wetter hat mich aber nicht so gestÃ¶rt.

Aber mal ehrlich, der Fahrrad Verleih ist doch ein Witz oder?
Habe mir heute mal so ein Duncan dh rad ausgeliehen. 50 â¬ ok schweine teuer aber da meine Totem grade in Reperatur ist und ich umbedingt fahren wollte, dachte ich mir probier ich das mal aus.

Ok, der typ im laden hatte heute glaub ich seinen schlechten tag und kam mega angepisst rÃ¼ber. Der grÃ¶Ãte Witz war aber das Bike, wir kann man denn die bikes verleihen mit einer 500er Feder? Der verdammte hinterbau hat sich vll 2 cm bewegt bei meinem gewicht... Der dh war damit echt ne qual -.- auch lustig war so ein ca 14 JÃ¤hriger Junge mit dem ausgeliehenen Freerider, der hÃ¤tte auch gleich ein hardtail nehmen kÃ¶nnen, bei dem hat sich ca 0 bewegt. Der Singlespeed gang war auch ein Witz, am dh konnte man damit nichtmal mehr treten weil der gang einfach viel zu klein war.

Man bin ich froh wenn ich mein demo wieder hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2009)

Ja naja 50 Euro is schon viel wenn man bedenkt was  die für son Fahrrad zahlen, man muss aber wissen das die Jungs nichts vom Liftbetrieb bekommen (deshalb auch 2 Euro Streckengebühr) Und so kommt halt Geld in die Kassen ( davon müssen MA bezahlt werden Holz für Evil Eye und und und...) Der den du ansprichst is mir wohl bekannt lass dich ned erschrecken der tut nix der will nur spielen , Wegam Single Speed ---> is halt leicht auszuwechseln und macht keine so hohen kosten wie ein SChaltwerk + Kassette. Soll nich böse oder gegen dich gemeint sein


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juni 2009)

btw... die testbikes... mit singlespeed ... kritik ok.. aber ziel beim begabradln ist nicht mittreten 
und wenn du öfter mal 90 kilo brocken auf die testbikes hockst dann weisst du warum die feder so straff ist .. 
ich mit meinen 90kg drück die federung schon mal durch . 
mei ein verleihbike ist eben kein eigen bike... 
erst anschauen und dann entscheiden .. zwingt dich ja keiner


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2009)

wobei eine kleine Auswahl an Dämpferfedern wohl auch kein Problem wäre... Einmal weich, mittel und hart und beim Ausleihen wird schnell die passende Feder eingebaut (beim richtigen Rahmen geht das auch relativ schnell  ) Verschleiss ist letztlich keiner da und zum Saisonstart mal 200 Euro für ein paar Manitou-Federn sollte eigentlich schon drin sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juni 2009)

oder : haltet euch fest : verschiedene federhärten in die tester momptieren


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2009)

woa du bist ja wahnsinnig


----------



## Daniöl (12. Juni 2009)

nein, hab ich ja verständniss 
schaltwerk geht nunmal am schnellsten kaputt, ist ja klar das die das ding so robust wie möglich bauen, damit man wenig tauschen muss.

für "mal bischen fully fahren ausprobieren" sicherlich ok, aber wenn man anderes gewohnt ist, eher enttäuschend.

sollte nicht böse gemeint sein 

lg daniel


----------



## flodiho (12. Juni 2009)

schon klar, dass man als Verleihrad kein WC-Downhiller hinstellt. Das Hauptaugenmerk ist halt da mal wartungsarm und haltbarkeit. Ist in anderen Parks nicht anders. 

Boa Tom, du bist aber echt a ausgeschlitztes Fuchsohr he..


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juni 2009)

Daniöl schrieb:


> ich war heute, wetter war eher nicht so toll.
> Oben schweine kalt und hat teilweise stark geregnet und vormittags auch mal gehagelt.




Wie bitte?? Das ist aber dann ein krasser Wetterunterschied denn so weit wohn ich vom GK auch nicht weg und bei uns wars heut sonnig ohne einen Tropfen Regen.


Wenn Du gute Leihbikes willst solltest mal nach Winterberg schaun. Was die da 2007 alles zum Verleihn hatten war der Wahnsinn. Bis zum Edel-Nicolai alles drin und dran.

... und in Winterberg geht sicher auch weniger kaputt weil die Strecken ... Ihr wisst schon...


----------



## Daniöl (13. Juni 2009)

die wolken haben sich hartnäckig da gehalten, alles aussen rum um den gk war blauer himmel und paar wölkchen...

komisch ist das bei euch 

zu den leihbikes: war ne einmalige sache, nächste woche hab ich ja mein rad wieder

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2009)

heute: supar wettar . supar piste. hat leicht gestaubt.  schöner tag ,
 temperatur : nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt 

aber leider heisst es  bye bye evu und heidi..  
die von der hütte oben haben morgen das letzte mal offen leider. es geht ein neuer rein ..... der mitte august wieder auf macht.
ab jetzt esse ich nur mehr wurscht brote und boykotiere diese veranstaltung ..


----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Ja, ist echt schade das die da oben raus müssen!!! War immer gemütlich oben und auch preislich 
Werd morgen auch noch "Servus" sagen! Aber vielleicht bleibt ja die Evi erhalten! 

Schade trotzdem...


----------



## Astaroth (13. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> aber leider heisst es  bye bye evu und heidi..
> die von der hütte oben haben morgen das letzte mal offen leider. es geht ein neuer rein .....



Nicht wirklich oder? Falls ja, wo soll ich dann die beste Currywurst auf der Welt essen? Gut das ich morgen am Start bin


----------



## Cindarella (13. Juni 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich oder? Falls ja, wo soll ich dann die beste Currywurst auf der Welt essen? Gut das ich morgen am Start bin



den kannst dir auch aus franken bestellenaber wo hol ich mir etz die riesenschnitzel?vorallem,ich habe da noch nie ein gegessen


----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> den kannst dir auch aus franken bestellenaber wo hol ich mir etz die riesenschnitzel?vorallem,ich habe da noch nie ein gegessen




Morgen hast die letzte Chance, also...


----------



## Cindarella (13. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Morgen hast die letzte Chance, also...


da häng ich aber schon in weiden beim cc ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Musst halt mit deim CC-Bike nen kleinen Abstecher machen...


----------



## Cindarella (13. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Musst halt mit deim CC-Bike nen kleinen Abstecher machen...


hehe ich habe gar kein cc bike


----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Was machst du dann da?


----------



## Cindarella (13. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Was machst du dann da?


mich über irgenndwas sinnloses ärgern,nebenher immerwiedermal eine rauchen,anfeuern was eigentlich dann nur in meienm kopf stattfindet und fotos


----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Ok...stell ich mir jetzt wahnsinnig spannend vor...  
Aber trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Cindarella (13. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Ok...stell ich mir jetzt wahnsinnig spannend vor...
> Aber trotzdem viel Spaß!


ist es auch.das letztemal habe ich doch glatt ne nervige erkältung mit nach hause gebracht,aber vieleicht war da doch der geisskopp schuld,man weis es noch nicht.
trotzdem danke und euch viel spass beim essen morgen


----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Ich ess ein Schnitzel für dich mit!


----------



## Cindarella (13. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Ich ess ein Schnitzel für dich mit!


und das am besten vorm fahren gehen


----------



## LaKoS (13. Juni 2009)

Gleich zum Frühstück natürlich, gibt nix besseres als ein geiles Schnitzelfrühstück!


----------



## LaKoS (14. Juni 2009)

Weiß schon jemand was von dem Herrn der heut im Biker X gestürzt ist? Den hats ja böse erwischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Juni 2009)

ja habs gehört. Krankenwagen is gekommen und dann mim Heli abtransportiert . Wünsch mal gute Besserung.  Mich hats heute auch übel erwischt  Rausch noch von gestern gehabt nur 5 Stunden geschlafen.  Kopfschmerzen ohne Ende und am Abend noch starke Migräne und mehrmals  gekotzt. Jetzt gehts wieder. Und morgen arbeiten . Wo soll ich jetzt eigentlich essen gehen? wenns oben nicht mehr gibt. finds ne Sauerei. aber was solln wir machen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juni 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Mich hats heute auch übel erwischt  Rausch noch von gestern gehabt nur 5 Stunden geschlafen.  Kopfschmerzen ohne Ende und am Abend noch starke Migräne und mehrmals  gekotzt. Jetzt gehts wieder.



Ach Du warst das...  

Dafür hab ich jetzt seit Stunden Kopfschmerzen, vermutlich von der Sonne... und auf dem Heimweg noch ein Wildunfall... toll...


Aber heute war erstaunlich wenig los...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. Juni 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> und auf dem Heimweg noch ein Wildunfall... toll...



Heid gibts a Rehragout, a Rehragout, a Rehragout*sing*

Ich pers. mag im Moment garnicht radlfahren, 04er 888 Leihweise im Bullit, di eFront baut ungefähr fünf meter hoch*lach*

aber bald is die 66 wieder da...+freu+


----------



## mau_li (15. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen
eine Frage hat jemand Bilder von 
1. Blauem Demo mit blauer Boxxer Gabel?(orangenes Shirt und blaue Hose)
2. Schwarzes Bighit mit Boxxer Gabel?(Trikot schwarz weiß und schwarze Hose)
3. Rotweiße Bighit mit Boxxer Gabel?(Trikot Rot weiß schwarz mit weißer Hose)
Danke schon mal im voraus

Natürlich gute Besserung an alle Verletzten


----------



## mfux (15. Juni 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> (. Wo soll ich jetzt eigentlich essen gehen? wenns oben nicht mehr gibt. finds ne Sauerei. aber was solln wir machen?




Im Wirtshaus unten gibts auch lecker Essen... Vielleicht verlängern die ja die Kochzeiten, wennn oben zu ist...

Gute Besserung an alle! (  Gestern war zwar nicht viel los, aber es gab ziemlich viele Stürze, ist mir aufgefallen...

kennt eigentlich jemand die Fotografen die gestern überall fotografiert haben??


----------



## Cindarella (15. Juni 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Im Wirtshaus unten gibts auch lecker Essen... Vielleicht verlängern die ja die Kochzeiten, wennn oben zu ist...
> 
> Gute Besserung an alle! (  Gestern war zwar nicht viel los, aber es gab ziemlich viele Stürze, ist mir aufgefallen...
> 
> kennt eigentlich jemand die Fotografen die gestern überall fotografiert haben??



wenn er hoch liefern würde,wär er echt super


----------



## mau_li (15. Juni 2009)

Wir haben mit dem Handy Bilder gemacht ich kann heute abend mal welche online stellen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juni 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Heid gibts a Rehragout, a Rehragout, a Rehragout*sing*
> 
> Ich pers. mag im Moment garnicht radlfahren, 04er 888 Leihweise im Bullit, di eFront baut ungefähr fünf meter hoch*lach*
> 
> aber bald is die 66 wieder da...+freu+




Mickey, das Reh hats zerrissen wie nix sag ich dir... aber mehr wie an den Straßenrand ziehn ist nicht denn wenn man sich davon was mitnimmt ist das Wilderei und das ist ne Straftat die übelst teuer wird.

Die Fleischbatzerl die ich zuvor ausm Unterboden rausgewaschen hab ergeben kein Rehragout...


Ich hab gestern keinen einzigen Sturz gesehn... hab mich nur über die gähnene Leere gefreut.... als ich dann kurz vor 16 Uhr nochmal ne Karte brauchte und nochmal 2 Euro Streckengebühr zahlen musste (4 Euro somit insgesamt) hab ich mich schon mittelmäßig geärgert.


Gestern hab ich auch gehört das es nach dem Evil Eye Aufbau vorbei ist mit Streckenbau da kein Sponsor mehr vorhanden ist und die Streckenbaukosten somit nicht finanzierbar. Sowas hab ich schon ständig vermutet... wie immer halt.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Juni 2009)

das mit dem evil eye hat eigentlich andere gründe aber egal 

die strecke und das neue whistler wird wohl nicht werden , dennnoch geht was bis zum ixs. oder eben ned. 
das werden die schon wissen wie wichtig ne gute strecke für so ein rennen ist.

mikey: was eigentlich mit deiner 66 .. die war doch noch gut 
04 er 88 hat 605 m oder sowas an bauhöhe.. 2008 sind sie bei 568 , 3 mm mehr als die 66 von dir und mir .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (15. Juni 2009)

Aber die evil eye wird schon noch fertig gebaut oder ???
Wiso habe sie keinen sponsor mehr???
Will Adidas nun gar nichts mehr machen ...langsam nerven mich die ...erst kein slopstyle und nun keine neuen strecken mehr am gk....


----------



## Cindarella (15. Juni 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Aber die evil eye wird schon noch fertig gebaut oder ???
> Wiso habe sie keinen sponsor mehr???
> Will Adidas nun gar nichts mehr machen ...langsam nerven mich die ...erst kein slopstyle und nun keine neuen strecken mehr am gk....


keine milliarden umsätze  mehr im jahr


----------



## Astaroth (15. Juni 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand was von dem Herrn der heut im Biker X gestürzt ist? Den hats ja böse erwischt!



angeblich konnte der seine Arme und Beine nicht mehr spüren 



MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Heid gibts a Rehragout, a Rehragout, a Rehragout*sing*



auch haben will, wobei mir ein Hirschragout noch lieber wäre 




Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich auch gehört das es nach dem Evil Eye Aufbau vorbei ist mit Streckenbau da kein Sponsor mehr vorhanden ist und die Streckenbaukosten somit nicht finanzierbar. Sowas hab ich schon ständig vermutet... wie immer halt.



nicht wirklich, oder ???


----------



## flodiho (15. Juni 2009)

Wir haben n paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Daniöl (15. Juni 2009)

so trocken hab ich den freeride noch nie fahren dürfen


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Juni 2009)

NA super, kotzt mich wieder an  das nix fertig wird und die DH müsste  wenn man es genau nimmt auch noch umgebaut werden fürs IXS Rennen. Pyrosteiner ich war der fertige Kerl mit dem Roten T-shirt und den dunkelblauen Shorts im Shop 

flow geile Fotos, wäre ja noch mitgefahren aber der Rausch hat seinen Tribut gezollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (15. Juni 2009)

wieso kann der bikepark nicht im viel schöneren oberbayern sein, dann könnte ich auch jeden tag hin 

ausserdem wär das wetter hier viel besser


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2009)

@ Floh: Das zweite Bild hat Style!!

@ Nik: Im Shop hab ich gar nicht aufgepasst, hab mich nur geärgert das ich doppelt zahlen muss... Aber im Lift hat wer rumgeschrien das einer nur noch rumhängt und am kotzen ist - da warst sicher Du gemeint.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2009)

Daniöl schrieb:


> wieso kann der bikepark nicht im viel schöneren oberbayern sein, dann könnte ich auch jeden tag hin
> 
> ausserdem wär das wetter hier viel besser




Nähe Rosenheim hat sich doch der Tschugg nieder gelassen und hat ne Strecke geschaufelt... ausserdem sind die Ösis vor der Haustür. So schlecht hast Du es sicher nicht...


----------



## Daniöl (16. Juni 2009)

nein schlecht nicht, komm in 1.5 stunden glaub zu 3 oder 4 parks, aber vor der haustüre wär natürlich besser


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> die strecke und das neue whistler wird wohl nicht werden , dennnoch geht was bis zum ixs. oder eben ned.



des wird schon jungs 
spätestens nächstes jahr wirds das neue whistler versprochen


----------



## Astaroth (16. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> des wird schon jungs
> spätestens nächstes jahr wirds das neue whistler versprochen



und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier ...


----------



## Fischidh (16. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> des wird schon jungs
> spätestens nächstes jahr wirds das neue whistler versprochen



Nein, nächstes Jahr gibts doppelt solange Abfahrten wie in Whistler.


----------



## Cindarella (16. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> des wird schon jungs
> spätestens nächstes jahr wirds das neue whistler versprochen


bsit doch eh langzeit verletzt,greif doch mal dem didi unter die arme


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2009)

japp ... net nur schimpfen sondern machen  gibt doch mittlerweile einige locals dort die net so faul sein sollten ,)

der whistlervergleich ist einfach nur lächerlich ..


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2009)

ich wüsste nicht wo ich verletzt bin 
und didi hat doch eh schon wieder alles hingeschmissen

und wer ist cindarella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (16. Juni 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> bsit doch eh langzeit verletzt,greif doch mal dem didi unter die arme



echt da weisst du aber mehr als ich


----------



## Cindarella (16. Juni 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht wo ich verletzt bin
> und didi hat doch eh schon wieder alles hingeschmissen
> 
> und wer ist cindarella


ach stimmt,der michael is immer down,hab ich wohl was verwechselt

inseiderin


----------



## mau_li (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
hier mal ein paar Bilder sind leider nur vom Handy ich hoffe es findet sich der eine oder andere auf diesen Bildern


----------



## derBen (19. Juni 2009)

wie ist das wetter?wollt heut abend bis morgen mal rumkommen!


----------



## LoonyG (19. Juni 2009)

derBen schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter?wollt heut abend bis morgen mal rumkommen!



schlammschlacht

http://www.wetteronline.de/Bayern/Regen.htm

greetz


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Juni 2009)

Bei uns in Deg hats den ganzen Tag bis auf ein zwei Stunden immer wieder geregnet/getröpfelt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2009)

... und wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben darf soll sich daran am Samstag und Sonntag nicht so viel dran ändern...


----------



## LoonyG (20. Juni 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... und wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben darf soll sich daran am Samstag und Sonntag nicht so viel dran ändern...


----------



## flodiho (20. Juni 2009)

Heute war es nicht schlimm, nur hin und wieder is eine steife Briese unterwegs gewesen. Einmal hats mal für ne virtelte Stunde stärker geregnet aber sonst alles ok. Freeride war auch nicht allzu schlammig.  Ich kann morgen auch wieder die DH fahren. Meine Protektorenjacke ist heut eingetroffen. Wohoooo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2009)

Servus,

war heut einer zufällig in BM? Wie sieht es denn hinten aus? Alles recht aufgeweicht? Wetter ist ja nicht wirklich super, wollte eigentlich morgen nachmittag wieder mal zum GK schauen, aber so wie es aussieht fällt der Besuch wohl ins Wasser 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Maxximum (24. Juni 2009)

naja heut hats den halben tag geregnet. also wirds ned gute schlammschlacht sein.

sieht auch nicht wirklich nach ned wetterbesserung aus.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Juni 2009)

war zwar nicht hinten , aber da der boden hier in regensburg aufgeweicht ist - ist ers hinten wohl auch . aber wie war das :
es gibt kein schlechtes wetter - nur schlechte reifen


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2009)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich hab es fast befürchtet 
Naja, ich könnt ja damit leben, wenn keine Sonne da ist und wenn es nicht recht warm ist. Ein bißchen Dreck würd mich auch nicht stören, aber wenn es nicht mehr schön zu fahren ist, dann macht es auch keinen Spaß.
Naja, mal gucken, sollte es (war ich allerdings fast nicht glaube) bis morgen nicht mehr viel regnen, dann riskier ich es vielleicht. Der Lift hat ja bei jeden Wetter auf, oder? Nicht das ich vor verschlossener Tür stehe.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> war zwar nicht hinten , aber da der boden hier in regensburg aufgeweicht ist - ist ers hinten wohl auch . aber wie war das :
> es gibt kein schlechtes wetter - nur schlechte reifen


Servus,

naja, ich war vorher ne kleine unterwegs und soo schlimm war es eigentlich nicht, hab es mir eiegentlich noch schlimmer vorgestellt 
Naja, mal gucken, Swapthing wär vorn oben 

Volker


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. Juni 2009)

JA  der Lift hat bei jedem Wetter auf, außer es Blitzt und Donnert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (24. Juni 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> JA  der Lift hat bei jedem Wetter auf, außer es Blitzt und Donnert



Wunderbar, vielen Dank für die Info 
Gut, also sollte es morgen nicht wie aus Eimern schütten, dann werd ich es einfach riskieren 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 

Volker


----------



## Julia_und_Sven (26. Juni 2009)

Schaut euch doch mal den Wetterbericht für nächste Wochenende an! Da steht jetzt noch etwas von Sonne!

Wir werden somit das erste WE im Juli wieder nach BM fahren und unser Bestes geben als fahrende Streckenhindernisse! Wenn es euch zu langsam wird, dann einfach mal unten an den alten Feuerwehr Transit klopfen!


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. Juni 2009)

wieso das man euch bittet zu verschwinden?  D <--- Bedeutet nicht Ernst gemeint = Ironie) Nee ich  schrei schon


----------



## flodiho (28. Juni 2009)

nik, du bist ja selber so n Hinderniss ..


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juni 2009)

wie sieht den der Evil Eye Trail aus? Ist der schon wieder aufgebaut oder immer noch eine Baustelle?


----------



## Big-Hiter (29. Juni 2009)

So wie der aussieht, ist und bleibt der ne Baustelle, das was da bis jetzt passiert ist schaffen wir in 2 Tagen.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juni 2009)

Na Toll :-((


----------



## LoonyG (29. Juni 2009)

was ja irgendwie zu erwarten war................


----------



## LaKoS (29. Juni 2009)

Hmm, dann wirds höchstwahrscheinlich auch keine neue Stecke geben?!? 

Zum Trost bleibt ja noch Osternohe, die baun am Wochenende ne neue Strecke...


----------



## Astaroth (29. Juni 2009)

Find ich echt schade  bin den Evil Eye immer sehr gerne gefahren und nun kann ich behaupten das es doch richtig war keine Überteuerte Saisonkarte zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (1. Juli 2009)

So ein scheiß ....ich hoffe das sie die evil eye wenigstens noch fertigbauen ..
wenn auch mit weniger north shore elementen ...hauptsache man kann sie zur abwechlung mal fahrn ...


----------



## Burnhard (1. Juli 2009)

War heut schon jemand? Wie schauen die Strecken aus, noch recht matschig, oder gut fahrbar?


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juli 2009)

finds auch s c h e i s s e das die Evil EYE ned fertig wird. Neue Strecke? NIEMALS. Leider


----------



## Astaroth (3. Juli 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> finds auch s c h e i s s e das die Evil EYE ned fertig wird. Neue Strecke? NIEMALS. Leider



aber jedes Jahr auf´s neue, eine neue Strecke ganz groß ankündigen!

Ich will wieder den Evil Eye fahren


----------



## LoonyG (3. Juli 2009)

moin

es is scho schad, wie man einen Park so vernachlässigen kann, ich war dieses Jahr auch erst einmal dort, es ist wie Jedes Jahr das gleiche, erst grosse Klappe machen und dann passiert wie immer nix,
wie lange lag denn das alte Holz des UhrNs im Wald rum ( oder liegt des da immer noch und lockt Borkenkäfer an )
würde der Park mal wieder ordendlich gepflegt, dann kommen auch mehr Leute zum fahren und es kommt wieder Kohle in die Kasse
irgendwann wird dann der Lift seinen Sommerbetrieb einstellen und dan ists "aus die Maus"

aber in der ganzen weldgeschichte am rumschaufeln 

http://www.bikefacilities.de/start_html.html

schade drum, wahr früher immer gern dort

greetz


----------



## LaKoS (3. Juli 2009)

Na vielleicht kommt ja bei der IXS Euro Blabla Veranstaltung ein bisschen Kohle rein, damit sie sich wenigstens ein paar Bretter kaufen können und die Evil Eye fertig wird...

Ich finde der Schneider sollte mal den Park aus der Hand geben wenn er schon keinen Bock mehr hat am Park was zu machen...es gibt bestimmt genügend andere Leute die das gern übernehmen würden und sich ein bisschen mehr mehr anstrengen als der Herr Schneider!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Juli 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Ich finde der Schneider sollte mal den Park aus der Hand geben wenn er schon keinen Bock mehr hat am Park was zu machen...es gibt bestimmt genügend andere Leute die das gern übernehmen würden und sich ein bisschen mehr mehr anstrengen als der Herr Schneider!



Will Dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber - nope


----------



## Julia_und_Sven (3. Juli 2009)

Strecken hin oder her, wie wäre es mal wieder mit Sonne ohne Regen? Laut Wetterbericht soll der Sonntag ja besser sein - darauf hoffen wir jetzt mal!


----------



## LaKoS (3. Juli 2009)

Wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julia_und_Sven (3. Juli 2009)

na wie wie??? Also ich find das Wetter die letzten 2 Wochen besch..... Morgen soll es Regnen und Gewittern und auf Schlammschlacht im Freeride stehen wir nicht so. Daher liegt die Hoffnung auf Sonntag mit mehr Sonne als Regen!

Natürlich wären neue Strecken schön. Was ist eigentlich aus der Strecke geworden die 2008 mal oben neben dem Freeride begonnen hat? Die wurde ja kurz vorm Kinder-DH Rennen gebaut und wir sind die die Woche davor einige male gefahren. Danach wurde sie mit Ästen und Bäumen unschädlich gemacht??????


----------



## LaKoS (3. Juli 2009)

Ne, mit "Wie" meinte ich nicht euch! Ich meinte den Mikey! 

Du hast nur schneller geantwortet als ich!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Juli 2009)

hihi, verwirrung*

Glaub ich nicht. Am Anfang schreien alle hier, da, ich, wollen mithelfen, sich engangieren, alles unterstützen, wenns dann richtig hart kommt, findet sich keiner. 

..meine Erfahrung - hängt aber jetzt nicht mitm GK zusammen!


----------



## LaKoS (3. Juli 2009)

DIMB??? Sprichst du vielleicht das an?


----------



## LoonyG (3. Juli 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> hihi, verwirrung*
> 
> Glaub ich nicht. Am Anfang schreien alle hier, da, ich, wollen mithelfen, sich engangieren, alles unterstützen, wenns dann richtig hart kommt, findet sich keiner.
> 
> ..meine Erfahrung - hängt aber jetzt nicht mitm GK zusammen!



kenn ich nur zu gut............( Air-Dirt )  "duck, und ich bin raus"


----------



## mike0h (3. Juli 2009)

So, war heute dort. Hat so von 11 bis 13 Uhr mehr oder weniger durchgeregnet und danach auch noch ab und zu. 
Also der Freeride ist schon sehr schlammig, aber trotzdem super problemlos und spaßig zu fahren. Der Downhill ist halt so wie immer, nur mit nassen Steinen. Aber auch problemlos zu fahren.

Also was die wetterbeständigkeit angeht sind die Strecken am Geißkopf top, leider ist das für mich zur Zeit auch der einzige Grund da hin zu fahren...

MIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (3. Juli 2009)

naja ich hoff auch mal dass am sonntag as wetter besser is. vor allem ned ganz so schwül!


----------



## downhiller93 (5. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

bzgl. der neuen Strecken am GK meinte der Diddi bei Dirtmasters Festival, er würde nächtes Jahr anfangen eine neue zu bauen. Die soll iwie um den Berg rum führen und eher flacher sein. Also etwas für Anfänger. Die Strecke soll dann aus vielen Bodenwellen und Anliegern bestehen, also sehr flowig zu fahren. Und wenn man schneller fährt wirds anspruchsvoller.


Werde jetzt nächste Woche Samstag da sein, für genau eine Woche. (11.07-18.07)
Villeicht trifft man sich mal, um ne Runde zu drehen

Bis dahin
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Maxximum (5. Juli 2009)

das glaub ich erst wenn ich die strecke selber fahre (und nicht mal dann kann man sich sicher sein, wie man vor 2 jahren gesehen hat  )


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Juli 2009)

Laut Aussage eines Bikeparkmitarbeiters wird der  Evil Eye im  August fertig gemacht da da der Herr Schneider in Bmais is und  er es sehen will wie sie gebaut wird


----------



## downhiller93 (5. Juli 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Laut Aussage eines Bikeparkmitarbeiters wird der  Evil Eye im  August fertig gemacht da da der Herr Schneider in Bmais is und  er es sehen will wie sie gebaut wird



WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juli 2009)

downhiller93 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bzgl. der neuen Strecken am GK meinte der Diddi bei Dirtmasters Festival, er würde nächtes Jahr anfangen eine neue zu bauen. Die soll iwie um den Berg rum führen und eher flacher sein. Also etwas für Anfänger. Die Strecke soll dann aus vielen Bodenwellen und Anliegern bestehen, also sehr flowig zu fahren. Und wenn man schneller fährt wirds anspruchsvoller.
> 
> ...




Hey wie lange glaubt Ihr eigendlich noch an den Weihnachtsmann und das Christkindl??

Bei dem Tempo wie der Evil Eye abgerissen wird ist der ganze Abriss frühestens irgendwann im August fertig - aufgebaut ist die Strecke wenns mit dem Tempo weiter geht dann Ende Oktober oder vielleicht auch erst nächstes Jahr. Wenn Ihr ne neue Strecke fahren wollt dann müsst Ihr z.B. nach Leogang fahren, da gibts den Bongo Trail seit ein paar Tagen.

Neue Strecke und Bischofsmais ist nach all den Jahren und leeren Versprechungen mittlerweile ein Gegensatz wie Tag und Nacht.


Jungs, denkt mal 3-4 Jahre zurück. Ich erinnere mich das am Sonntag die Warteschlange so lang war das man im Durchschnitt 30 Minuten und mehr gewartet hat. Ich war dieses Jahr selbst erst zweimal am Sonntag dort... Warteschlange im Schnitt keine 5 Minuten und das einmal sogar trotz Ferien!!

Ich glaube die Tatsache ist eindeutig. Ich lass mich nicht mehr verarschen, hab dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal keine Saisonkarte und fahr gern wo anders hin.

Wenn das so weitergeht erlebt der Park nicht sein 15 jähriges - meine Meinung.


Aber ich will hier mal den Didi Schneider in Schutz nehmen. Er macht diesen Job nicht zum Fun sondern muss damit seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten. Mit 2 Euro Streckengebühr kann er das sicher nicht - neue Strecken bauen schon gleich gar nicht.

Dieser Baron  in BMais ist der Hauptschuldige... steckt haufenweise Kohle ein für seinen maroden Lift und spendiert keinen Euro für was neues. Wäre der Schneider Didi prozentual am Liftumsatz beteiligt (wie das in manchen anderen Parks der Fall ist) und würden da nicht so viele *********** am runden Tisch sitzen und das Maul aufreissen wäre es in BMais ganz anders.

Winterberg ist hier als Referenz zu nennen. Hier sieht man was möglich ist wenn man MITEINANDER an einem Strang zieht.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2009)

mhm. winterberg ist blöd, hab ich gehört


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juli 2009)

downhiller93 schrieb:


> WTF?!?!?!



Ja so isses er will aus der Evil Eye (die übrigens zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken gehört) zu nem Kinderparours umbaun. Weil der Kicker den der Händl Didi gebaut hat wieder zu Do it or Die-Mutprobe laut Ansicht vom Herrn Shneider  is und er sowas nicht will (ich aber will willl will will will )  
Ich weiss das der Baron ein  sehr böser und einsamer Mensch is der mir mein gutes Schnitzel mit Pommes oder die gute Currywurst weggenommen hat. 
An ne neue STrecke hab ich nie geglaubt. Genauso wenig wie das die Evil Eye im August fertig wird....


----------



## LaKoS (6. Juli 2009)

@Nik:


----------



## flodiho (6. Juli 2009)

Baron=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dAsGerAeT (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn´s endlich hier mal das siffen aufhören würde, fahr ich auch nen Kinderparcour in B-Mais. grrrr ... 

So sahen die Trails gestern in Bayern aus ...


----------



## Fischidh (6. Juli 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ja so isses er will aus der Evil Eye (die übrigens zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken gehört) zu nem Kinderparours umbaun. Weil der Kicker den der Händl Didi gebaut hat wieder zu Do it or Die-Mutprobe laut Ansicht vom Herrn Shneider  is und er sowas nicht will (ich aber will willl will will will )
> Ich weiss das der Baron ein  sehr böser und einsamer Mensch is der mir mein gutes Schnitzel mit Pommes oder die gute Currywurst weggenommen hat.
> An ne neue STrecke hab ich nie geglaubt. Genauso wenig wie das die Evil Eye im August fertig wird....



Es ist so bitter.... Wenn der Herr Schneider nur mal genug Mut hätte den Park für ein Jahr komplett zu schließen, würde dem Baron vielleicht mal auffallen wieviel Geld er durch die Biker verdient. Somit wäre unter Umständen ein besserer Deal für den ihn möglich.

Just my two cent...

Edit.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juli 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ja so isses er will aus der Evil Eye (die übrigens zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken gehört) zu nem Kinderparours umbaun. Weil der Kicker den der Händl Didi gebaut hat wieder zu Do it or Die-Mutprobe laut Ansicht vom Herrn Shneider  is und er sowas nicht will (ich aber will willl will will will )
> Ich weiss das der Baron ein  sehr böser und einsamer Mensch is der mir mein gutes Schnitzel mit Pommes oder die gute Currywurst weggenommen hat.
> An ne neue STrecke hab ich nie geglaubt. Genauso wenig wie das die Evil Eye im August fertig wird....




Sei mir nicht bös, aber derjenige der das Teil gebaut hat wo Du Kicker dazu sagst sollte sich dringendst nächstes Jahr beim Guido Tschugg seinem Shape Camp am Dirtmasters Festival anmelden.
Ich halte das Ding für so dermaßen daneben das ich es mit Worten nicht beschreiben kann.

Ich denke es wird sicher kein Kinderparcours sondern vielmehr ist es nützlich das alles stabil + mit Hirn gebaut wird und die Streckenbreite auch halbwegs OK sein wird. Wers schwer haben will soll YGF fahren.


Wenn Du auf Mutproben der Art schaffen oder Krankenhaus stehst dann gehörst Du sicher nicht zur Mehrheit und ich denke Du wirst Deine Meinung auch noch ändern - spätestens wenn Dein Chef bei der wiederholten Abgabe einer Arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigung meint beim nächsten Mal gibts ne Kündigung.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juli 2009)

dAsGerAeT schrieb:


> Wenn´s endlich hier mal das siffen aufhören würde, fahr ich auch nen Kinderparcour in B-Mais. grrrr ...
> 
> So sahen die Trails gestern in Bayern aus ...




Ähm, Augsburg ist auch in Bayern und da scheinte gestern die Sonne... Heute war ich in der Nähe von Ingolstadt Motocross fahren und da kam es schon fast zur Staubentwicklung.


@ FischiDH... Dem Baron geht doch das Sommergeschäft an seinem Allerwertesten vorbei solange das Geschäft im Winter brummt ohne Ende.

3-4 Schneefreie Winter, dann krachts im Gebälk!


Soweit ich das durch meine wenigen Besuche und auch durch Aussagen anderer mitbekomme ist der Schwund in BMais ja normal schon bemerkbar.


----------



## Maxximum (7. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Soweit ich das durch meine wenigen Besuche und auch durch Aussagen anderer mitbekomme ist der Schwund in BMais ja normal schon bemerkbar.



oja,
ich war jetzt schon mehrere sonn- und feiertage oben udn bis auf einmal war nie wirklich viel los. das war vor ein-zwei jahren noch anders. da hast standardmäßig 20min am lift gewartet.


----------



## dAsGerAeT (7. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ähm, Augsburg ist auch in Bayern und da scheinte gestern die Sonne... Heute war ich in der Nähe von Ingolstadt Motocross fahren und da kam es schon fast zur Staubentwicklung.



Seufz .. ich zieh von Minga nach Augsburg .. oder ich kauf nen Trail-Schlauchboot. Matsch ist ja egal, aber wenn´s dann auch noch von oben sifft ... buaah!


----------



## Astaroth (7. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht bräuchten wir im Bayrischen Wald noch eine richtige Konkurrenz zum Geißkopf ...


----------



## LoonyG (7. Juli 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Vielleicht bräuchten wir im Bayrischen Wald noch eine richtige Konkurrenz zum Geißkopf ...



am besten am Arber


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juli 2009)

verhungern wird der schneider schon nicht.

es fließen ja auch die shopeinnahmen,  verleihbike und schonerverleihgeld in die kasse ganz zu schweigen von den werbe einnahmenvon nissan usw.

und mit den 2 euro streckengebühren kommen ja auch bei nem guten monat um die 1000 euro zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Juli 2009)

@ Pyrosteiner. IS mir klar soll ja auch noch Spaß machen. Am liebsten wäre mir wenn die Evil Eye wieder in den Zustand  von 2007 !!!  kämme.
Der Kicker, sei mir ned böße, is meiner Ansicht wieder mal was schönes neues am Geisskopf  und wer sich ned wehtun oder springen will kann ja dran vorbei fahren. Fürs extremere gibt es ja dann noch die You go. Hoffe schwer das  die Evil Eye ned versaut wird.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2009)

Nik, ich weis nicht was Du schön findest an EINEM kleinen Kicker.

Sowas schaufel ich mit paar Jungs in 2 Stunden aber dann ist das auch ein Kicker den man brauchen kann.

Der in BMais ist nix:
- Übergang Strecke-Kicker zu heftig
- Kicker zu kurz 
- Pfosten stehn über, gehören abgesägt (so wars zumindest als ich den gesehn hab)
- Wenn die Erde im Absprung nachgibt knallt das HR gegen den Absprungbalken und gibt ein schönes Drehmoment in Richtung Frontflip o.ä.


2007, ja da war die Welt am Geisskopf noch halb in Ordnung. Da gabs sogar für ca. 14 Tage ne neue Strecke!!!


----------



## teatimetom (8. Juli 2009)

sollte der evil eye entschärft werden fehlt ein mittelding zwischen einsteiger -shore und you go first. (für den geübten biker , der aber keine do or die sachen machen will)
ich hab den kicker gesehen und fand ihn genial.... meine meinung.
umfahren .. auch möglich... 
zu deinen ergänzungen fehlt noch : neben dem kicker liegt seit wochen ein umgedrehter schubkarren, und NIEMAND räumt den weg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> zu deinen ergänzungen fehlt noch : neben dem kicker liegt seit wochen ein umgedrehter schubkarren, und NIEMAND räumt den weg




Tom, kein Stress, in Bischofsmais braucht alles seine Zeit.... der rostet mit der Zeit schon weg...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (8. Juli 2009)

Also trotz der Kritik der alten Hasen hier^^
Ich als anfänger in dem sport bin froh das es den Bikepark in Bischofsmais
gibt!


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Juli 2009)

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen zum ersten Mal diese Saison am GK.Als ich bei der ersten Liftfahrt den EvilEye sah war mir sofort klar das daß heuer nix mehr wird.Die im Interview in der Freeride groß angekündigte neue Strecke usw. wird wohl genauso wenig was werden.Einziger Trost: der Freeride ist hergerichtet u. macht Spaß genauso wie der 4-Cross.Saisonkarte ist für mich kein Thema mehr bei 2 Strecken u. wenn alles nur noch heruntergekommen aussieht.Da fahr ich lieber öfter mal nach Spiczak (kaum weiter) Leogang o. Innsbruck.Wenn der Schneider keinen Bock mehr hat dann soll er nicht im Winter groß sein Maul aufreissen u. leere Versprechungen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (8. Juli 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber öfter mal nach Spiczak (kaum weiter) Leogang o. Innsbruck.Wenn der Schneider keinen Bock mehr hat dann soll er nicht im Winter groß sein Maul aufreissen u. leere Versprechungen machen



*Meine Rede!!!*


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2009)

Barricade schrieb:


> Also trotz der Kritik der alten Hasen hier^^
> Ich als anfänger in dem sport bin froh das es den Bikepark in Bischofsmais
> gibt!




... dann hast Du scheinbar keine Ahnung was machbar wäre wenn man wollte/könnte....

Ich bin sehr froh das ich dieses Jahr keine Saisonkarte habe.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (9. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... dann hast Du scheinbar keine Ahnung was machbar wäre wenn man wollte/könnte....
> 
> Ich bin sehr froh das ich dieses Jahr keine Saisonkarte habe.



Welche Bikeparks sind dann deiner Experten meinung nach uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen? und warum?


----------



## dirkr (9. Juli 2009)

Barricade schrieb:


> Welche Bikeparks sind dann deiner Experten meinung nach uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen? und warum?



Winterberg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2009)

Barricade schrieb:


> Welche Bikeparks sind dann deiner Experten meinung nach uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen? und warum?




Experte bin ich keiner, aber ich fahr halt schon ein paar Tage kenn halt ca. 10 Bikeparks.

Empfehlungen könnt ich geben wenn ich wüsste was Du gern fährst, ob ruppiger DH oder flowiger Trail.


Winterberg ist allerdings schon sehr perfekt, da gibt es für alle was. Aber Winterberg ist für uns nicht gerade nahe.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (10. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Experte bin ich keiner, aber ich fahr halt schon ein paar Tage kenn halt ca. 10 Bikeparks.
> 
> Empfehlungen könnt ich geben wenn ich wüsste was Du gern fährst, ob ruppiger DH oder flowiger Trail.
> 
> ...



Winterberg ist wirklich weit, wird wahrscheinlich im September im urlaub in Angriff genommen!

Also Der Freeride am Geißkopf sagt mir schon sehr zu, vorausgesetzt er ist einigermasen trocken!
Wie ist zb. Leogang was so freeridestrecken betrifft?


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal ist der Bikepark in B-Mais wirklich montag und dienstag geschlossen?
Wollt eigentlich den kommenden Montag hin machen


----------



## LoonyG (10. Juli 2009)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist der Bikepark in B-Mais wirklich montag und dienstag geschlossen?
> Wollt eigentlich den kommenden Montag hin machen




JA

http://www.bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=zeiten/100zeiten&mainsite=zeiten/200start

werd am we wieder mal nach Wagrain fahren, gefällt mir echt gut der Park

greetz


----------



## dAsGerAeT (10. Juli 2009)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist der Bikepark in B-Mais wirklich montag und dienstag geschlossen?
> Wollt eigentlich den kommenden Montag hin machen



NEEEEEIN!!! B-Mais hat in den Schul-Ferien jeden Tag geöffnet:
*"In den Sommerferien 15. Juli - 06. Sept. täglich geöffnet"*


----------



## LoonyG (10. Juli 2009)

dAsGerAeT schrieb:


> NEEEEEIN!!! B-Mais hat in den Schul-Ferien jeden Tag geöffnet:
> *"In den Sommerferien 15. Juli - 06. Sept. täglich geöffnet"*



ich meinte ja auch damit, das er nächsten Montag zu hat......

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhiller93 (11. Juli 2009)

dAsGerAeT schrieb:


> NEEEEEIN!!! B-Mais hat in den Schul-Ferien jeden Tag geöffnet:
> *"In den Sommerferien 15. Juli - 06. Sept. täglich geöffnet"*



Hi

letztes Jahr war es so das der Lift selber Montags und Dienstags geöffnet hatte. Da ich also schon Samstag ne Liftkarte brauchte hab ich für So, Mo und Di diese Streckenbenutzungsgebühr mitgezahlt und so ein Kärtchen bekommen. Das hab ich dann jeweils Mo und Di bei der Kasse von Lift abgegeben und konnte fahren.

Gruß Patrick


Bis in 12 Std.


----------



## Alexspeed (11. Juli 2009)

downhiller93 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> letztes Jahr war es so das der Lift selber Montags und Dienstags geöffnet hatte. Da ich also schon Samstag ne Liftkarte brauchte hab ich für So, Mo und Di diese Streckenbenutzungsgebühr mitgezahlt und so ein Kärtchen bekommen. Das hab ich dann jeweils Mo und Di bei der Kasse von Lift abgegeben und konnte fahren.
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt kann man nun am Montag fahren? Finde das echt sch... das die da zu haben, genau wie oberammergau(wegen schlecht wetter, keine Ferien, ...)
Da dort in der Nähe wenig Bikeparks sind is blöd.

Werd nach Spicak in die Tschechei fahren.

Am Gr. Arber wär doch ein Bikepark viel Besser da gondel und mehr Höhenmeter, oder wär das was feines

Grüße


----------



## dAsGerAeT (11. Juli 2009)

Yo, Montag ist noch zu ... geht erst ab dem Mi, 15. Juli los ... Kalender ist was feines


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Winterberg ist allerdings schon sehr perfekt, da gibt es für alle was. Aber Winterberg ist für uns nicht gerade nahe.



winterberg stinkt ... 

warum soweit fahren für einen bikepark mit ein paar hundert höhenmeter ?
mit ohne viel auswahl in der gegend ?

angenommen ich zieh nen kreis mit 600 km umfang um regensburg rum... da komm ich so gut wie überall hin, schweiz, österreich, sogar italien, oder nach marribor...  anfang fankreich... 
höhenmeter sind einfach durch nix zu ersetzen...  schon garnicht durch north shores


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juli 2009)

Barricade schrieb:


> Winterberg ist wirklich weit, wird wahrscheinlich im September im urlaub in Angriff genommen!
> 
> Also Der Freeride am Geißkopf sagt mir schon sehr zu, vorausgesetzt er ist einigermasen trocken!
> Wie ist zb. Leogang was so freeridestrecken betrifft?



dir gefällt der freeride in b'mais, aber leider ist s nicht steil genug ? 

-> schladming


----------



## flodiho (11. Juli 2009)

Schladming... *sabber*


----------



## Astaroth (13. Juli 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Schladming... *sabber*



Wann nehmt ihr mal Schladming in Angriff?


----------



## flodiho (14. Juli 2009)

septemberus..


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juli 2009)

wc - nehmts mich mit ... nein ich fahr leiber selber.  
flo : hast du mein brems adapter noch ... ich muss den umbedingt haben dringend ... machen wir post versand ? gruss 

kriegst auch ein schnitzel bei der *uh ah mist,
  wie heissen die wirte jetzt eingeltich da oben ???? *
ich kenn a pizzaria in b'mais, da würds auch gehen. 
die wirte unten ... das ist wie winterberg. kenn ich ned, und mag ich ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dAsGerAeT (14. Juli 2009)

War Sonntag in B-Mais. Das Wirtshaus oben am Berg hat geschlossen, ich denke, mich zu erinnern, dass es erst wieder Mitte August aufmacht ... ?!


----------



## teatimetom (15. Juli 2009)

besitzerwechsel, umbau ja machen mitte august wieder auf.

aber die evi und die mare


----------



## flodiho (15. Juli 2009)

Tom: I hab letztens d Evi getroffen, also sie wird uns wieder bedienen und auch Schnitzel, Currywurst usw. gibts wie gehabt.  ja, Postversand können wir machen. 

Hau mal dei Adresse per PN rüber.


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Juli 2009)

*freu*


----------



## Büscherammler (15. Juli 2009)

Ich war heut mal in Bischofsmais! Zum Glück mit top Wetter! 
Was ist eigentlich mit dem EvilEye passiert? Wieso ist da alles abgerissen? Kann doch nicht alles marode gewesen sein


----------



## Astaroth (15. Juli 2009)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ich war heut mal in Bischofsmais! Zum Glück mit top Wetter!
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem EvilEye passiert? Wieso ist da alles abgerissen? Kann doch nicht alles marode gewesen sein



Soll angeblich erneuert werden 

Bin vielleicht am Freitag oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dAsGerAeT (15. Juli 2009)

Ja schade mit dem Evil Eye. Aber am Begin des Evil Eye wird schon angefangen, diesen zu erneuern


----------



## Volc0m (15. Juli 2009)

joah, bin auch am Freitag da, wer noch?


----------



## dAsGerAeT (15. Juli 2009)

Evtl. mal sehen, wo mein Kumpel hinwill .. jedenfalls ist Fr Bikepark-Tag!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> kriegst auch ein schnitzel bei der *uh ah mist,
> wie heissen die wirte jetzt eingeltich da oben ???? *
> ich kenn a pizzaria in b'mais, da würds auch gehen.
> die wirte unten ... das ist wie winterberg. kenn ich ned, und mag ich ned




Tom, ich hab bis jetzt immer nur unten gegessen und die Schnitzel sind der Wahnsinn. Ich kann mir nicht vorstelln das die oben noch besser und größer waren.

Und wenn Du Winterberg nicht kennst dann is es nicht klug den Park schlecht zu machen. Die Fakten sprechen anders - auch wenn dort keine 500 HM sind.



@ floh: Ich hab extra für Dich ein Bild gesucht, gefunden und hochgeladen...


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Juli 2009)

Oben is das essen immer besser gewesen und man wurde immer freundlich begrüßt.


----------



## LoonyG (16. Juli 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Oben is das essen immer besser gewesen und man wurde immer freundlich begrüßt.



so gings mir immer unten, oben hat man mich mal angepflaumt weil ich nur aufs Klo musste, aber nix konsumiert hab,
aber das essen hat mir unten schon besser geschmeckt
wo man auch saugut essen kann, in der Geisskopfalm in Habischried bei den zwei ossis, da wohn ich hald immer wenn ich ein paar tage am GK war

zu Winterberg kann ich nur sagen das ich letztes ein wochenende dort wahr, und ich war sehr angetan von dem Park

werd mir am we mal Osternohe anschauen, irgendwie ziehts mich momentan nicht zum GK

hoffe blos das er nicht de bach runter geht, 

greetz


----------



## rotzifotzi (16. Juli 2009)

kurze Frage - is jetzt am Montag offen ja oder nein?


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Juli 2009)

Nein


----------



## rotzifotzi (16. Juli 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Nein



http://www.bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=zeiten/100zeiten&mainsite=zeiten/200start

wie passt das zusammen? ab 15.7 täglich???


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Juli 2009)

dann hab ich mich vertan. ich frag am WE nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (17. Juli 2009)

und, wer gurkt heute so rum?
ich fahr gleich los...


----------



## teatimetom (17. Juli 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Tom, ich hab bis jetzt immer nur unten gegessen und die Schnitzel sind der Wahnsinn. Ich kann mir nicht vorstelln das die oben noch besser und größer waren.
> ...


grösser ? nach voll kommt :kotz: .... ist ja auch wurtscht...  



Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Oben is das essen immer besser gewesen und man wurde immer freundlich begrüßt.



  hat 50 % vom geisskopf ausgemacht, gut das es da weiter geht..



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Und wenn Du Winterberg nicht kennst dann is es nicht klug den Park schlecht zu machen. Die Fakten sprechen anders - auch wenn dort keine 500 HM sind....




das ist dannn in etwa so wie wenn du das ganzen jahr über den geisskopf schimpfst ... und nur einmal hinfährst    (nur spass)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juli 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> grösser ? nach voll kommt :kotz: .... ist ja auch wurtscht...
> 
> :



Ne, da gabs Alufolie zum einpacken mit dazu und das war dann nochmal ne komplette Portion für abend oder den nächsten Tag.






tom_sandl schrieb:


> das ist dannn in etwa so wie wenn du das ganzen jahr über den geisskopf schimpfst ... und nur einmal hinfährst    (nur spass)




Also gell, 2x war ich dieses Jahr schon dort... früher war ich in der Saison 15-20x dort aber mit den reduzierten Besuchen bin ich ja nicht allein... beim schimpfen bin ich auch nicht allein


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (18. Juli 2009)

So, grade zurück vom Geiskopf. Ich mein, man kann durchaus in mancher Hinsicht etwas schimpfen über den Park, aber dass da bei so einem Wetter für ein Duzend Hansln der Lift fährt und man auf die Strecke darf, ist einfach schon wieder gut. Sind zu dritt vier Stunden gefahren und haben genau einmal noch jemanden auf dem oberen Streckenabschnitt (FR/DH) gesehen. Gefühl, wie wenn der Lift nur für uns gefahren wäre. 
Und dabei war's super, riesen Spaß. Weiß gar nicht, wann in meiner Vergangenheit ich auf den irrigen Gedanken gekommen bin, dass man nur bei trockenem Wetter in den Bikepark fahren sollte. 

Milki


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2009)

Ich war schon mal ganz allein am Geisskopf, da hab ich den Liftleuten gesagt welche Strecke ich fahr und wenn ich in 10 Min. nicht wieder am Lift stehe sollens bitte nachschaun wo ich liege...


Die Öffnungszeiten sind eben fest so wie in einem Geschäft. Gestern hatten sicher auch viele Freibäder auf und keiner war dort... halt, ich war gestern im Freibad


----------



## Volc0m (24. Juli 2009)

Morgen wer da? Ich schnall grad Swampis drauf


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. Juli 2009)

evtl. schau ma mal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Volc0m (25. Juli 2009)

War heut verdammt geil, glaub ich fahr das nächste mal absichtlich bei miesem Wetter zum GK ^^

@nik: hab dich paar mal gesehen, wir waren die mit dem silbernen VW-Bus


----------



## dAsGerAeT (27. Juli 2009)

Gestern bei trockenem Wetter war´s auch klasse! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2009)

Wie viel war denn gestern dort los? Musste man anstehn?


----------



## Blutrichter (27. Juli 2009)

War zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht da, wenn sich allerdings nichts großartig geändert hat, kann man  davon ausgehen, Sonntags bei schönem Wetter, mit ner Punktekarte besser bedient zu sein, weil man recht lange am Lift steht. 
Das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte waren 25min. anstehn + 15 min. Lift fahren für 4 Min. DH-Shreddern. Wenn ich da meine Liftkarte nicht schon gekauft gehabt hätte, hätt ich an dem Tag lieber hoch geschoben .

mfg Blutrichter


----------



## Volc0m (27. Juli 2009)

ich kauf eigentlich *NUR* Punktekarten. Ne 100 Punkte Karte reicht bei mir normalerweise 3 Tage..


----------



## haha (27. Juli 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> ich kauf eigentlich *NUR* Punktekarten. Ne 100 Punkte Karte reicht bei mir normalerweise 3 Tage..



dann hockst du aber die meiste zeit in der wirtschaft.. 100 punkte karte, max. 1tag.. ich bin froh, dass es mittlerweile andere ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt. verdammt teurer spass


----------



## dAsGerAeT (27. Juli 2009)

Blutrichter schrieb:


> War zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht da, wenn sich allerdings nichts großartig geändert hat, kann man  davon ausgehen, Sonntags bei schönem Wetter, mit ner Punktekarte besser bedient zu sein, weil man recht lange am Lift steht.
> Das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte waren 25min. anstehn + 15 min. Lift fahren für 4 Min. DH-Shreddern. Wenn ich da meine Liftkarte nicht schon gekauft gehabt hätte, hätt ich an dem Tag lieber hoch geschoben .
> 
> mfg Blutrichter



Gestern waren schon ein paar Leute da, 2 Reihen Parkplätze voll ... Liftanstehdauer ca. 5-10min.


----------



## flodiho (27. Juli 2009)

joaa.. ging schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (27. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> dann hockst du aber die meiste zeit in der wirtschaft.. 100 punkte karte, max. 1tag.. ich bin froh, dass es mittlerweile andere ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt. verdammt teurer spass



Eigentlich nicht.
Aber ich fetz auch nicht jedes mal direkt vom Streckenausgang zum Lift, mag evtl. daran liegen. Wobei ich mit 3 Tagen aber zugegebenermaßen bisschen daneben gelegen hab, sind eher 2-2.5. Kommt aber immer drauf an mit wem ich dort bin. Wenn ich mit nem "springfreudigen" Kumpel da bin, dann verweilen wir auch mal ein bisschen an der Jumpline.

Naja, ich mag nicht bestreiten dass sich mein "Punktekonsum" noch ändern wird, bin ja so gesehen noch Anfänger und fahr selten komplett in einem Stück von oben bis unten durch.

Jedenfalls gehts mir bis jetzt noch ganz gut mit der 100er Karte 
Wie sieht der Tag bei dir so aus?

Gruß


----------



## psx0407 (27. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> 100 punkte karte, max. 1tag.



puuh, das habe ich noch nie geschafft, auch wenn wenig los war. ich packe an ´nem normalen samstag 70 punkte. sonntage meide ich mittlerweile.

das thema tageskarte habe ich eigentlich abgehakt. das risiko, daß ich´s dann doch ned ausnutzen kann, ist mir zu hoch. man weiß ja in der früh nie, ob viel los sein wird (biker, wanderer) oder nicht.
eine "regelmäßigkeit" habe ich da noch nie erlebt. es gab tage mit super-bedingungen, da war kaum jemand da. dann gab´s tage mit schlechten bedingungen und wartezeiten von 20min.

auch lustig:
sich nach liftschluß oder am abend die jumptrails mit einer handvoll gleichgesinnter zu teilen.  

psx0407


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> auch lustig:
> sich nach liftschluß oder am abend die jumptrails mit einer handvoll gleichgesinnter zu teilen.
> 
> psx0407




jup, finde ich auch. Besonders, wenn ich noch da stehe und ein paar Fotos mache  Muss die paar von gestern noch ein wenig zurechtschnippeln und verkleinern, dann stell ich sie bei mir in die Gallery.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## macmac (27. Juli 2009)

Blutrichter schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte waren 25min. anstehn + 15 min. Lift fahren für *4 Min. DH-Shreddern*. .
> 
> mfg Blutrichter


----------



## Playlife8 (27. Juli 2009)

Punktekarte ist ideal, da macht man sich selbst keinen Streß und außerdem macht einem ein technischer Defekt oder gar ein Sturz in dem Sinn auch nichts weil man die Punkte ja beim nächsten Besuch genauso verbrauchen kann!


----------



## Grossman_nik (27. Juli 2009)

Meine Saisonkarte  is Ideal ich kann hochfahren muss mir keine dämliche Streckengebühr kaufen und  kann immer glei in LIft


----------



## haha (27. Juli 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gehts mir bis jetzt noch ganz gut mit der 100er Karte
> Wie sieht der Tag bei dir so aus?
> 
> Gruß



rauf runter, rauf runter rauf runter, schluck trinken, rauf runter usw..
klappt aber auch nur, wenn wenig los ist und man am lift nur kurz anstehen muss. ich geb aber zu: meistens oberer teil freeride und unten dh oder 4x..  bin das halt so gewohnt von anderen parks, wos keine punkte, sondern nur ne tageskarte gibt, die man ausnutzen muss
mei, eins gilt wie so oft: hauptsach, jeder hat seinen spass


----------



## Volc0m (28. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> hauptsach, jeder hat seinen spass



röchtööög 

Wie schauts eigentlich am Freeride mit diesem *RIESEN* Wasserloch aus, kurz vor dem einen Baumstamm in der Lichtung? Bin da am Samstag mal aus Spass durch, unglaublich wie tief das Teil war 


@nik: Jo, wenn ich direkt um die Ecke wohnen würde, dann hätt ich mir auch ne Saisonkarte geholt... aber bei gut 83km Anreiseweg ist das halt immer so ne Sache 
hübsches foddo, btw


----------



## dAsGerAeT (28. Juli 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich am Freeride mit diesem *RIESEN* Wasserloch aus, kurz vor dem einen Baumstamm in der Lichtung? Bin da am Samstag mal aus Spass durch, unglaublich wie tief das Teil war



... da hat sich der örtliche Wasserbüffel am Sonntag gesult. Ist nur ein wenig matschig, aber kannst ja obenrum vorbeifahren!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Juli 2009)

Blutrichter schrieb:


> War zwar dieses Jahr noch nicht da, wenn sich allerdings nichts großartig geändert hat, kann man  davon ausgehen, Sonntags bei schönem Wetter, mit ner Punktekarte besser bedient zu sein, weil man recht lange am Lift steht.
> Das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte waren 25min. anstehn + 15 min. Lift fahren für 4 Min. DH-Shreddern. Wenn ich da meine Liftkarte nicht schon gekauft gehabt hätte, hätt ich an dem Tag lieber hoch geschoben .
> 
> mfg Blutrichter




Ich frage deshalb weil vor 3-4 Jahren Warteschlangen von 20 - 30 Min am Sonntag normal waren, dieses Jahr hört man anderes.


Mein letzter Besuch in Bischofsmais war an einem Sonntag im Juni und da war die Punktekarte gegen 16 Uhr bei mir und bei meinem Kumpl aus. Wir wollten uns dann nochmal eine kaufen und da meinte der Typ an der Kasse erst Streckengebühr....

Wir waren sichtlich angepisst das Die uns doch tatsächlich für einen Tag doppelt Streckengebühr abkassieren. 


Die falsche Kartenwahl ist zwar unsere Schuld - wer rechnet schon mit so wenig Betrieb an nem Sonntag - aber für das Geld was wir da an einem Tag verbraten haben kann ich wo anders ein ganzes Wochenende fahren.

Und das machen wir seitdem! 



@ Nik: Geiler Style!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (30. Juli 2009)

Du bist nur am lästern und am schlecht reden. Wenns dir nicht taugt, dann fahr woanders hin. Dich hat ja keiner gezwungen dass du hier fahren musst und es war immer noch deine eigene Entscheidung.  Punkt aus.  Versteh grad ned wieso man sich so drüber aufregen kann.  

PS: Vieleicht sollte man auch mal selber den Mund aufmachen und sich nicht immer alles von den Liftleuten gefallen lassen. Und eine Streckenbenutzungskarte zahlt man pro Tag, nicht pro Karte. wär ja auch Irrsinn oder nicht?

Noch etwas: Du weist genau dass man Sonntags länger warten muss, wieso fährst du dann nicht mal an einem anderen Tag in der Woche hoch? Dann musst du weniger warten und kannst mehr fahren. Nicht immer sind andere schuld.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juli 2009)

Floh, meinst Du mich?

Falls ja... an diesem Sonntag war nix los und ich bezahlte für EINEN Tag zweimal Streckengebühr weil ich eben ne zweite Karte brauchte!!!

Wenn ich schon bis 16 Uhr 31 Euro unvorhergesehn verfahre so hätte man dann wenigstens auf die Streckengebühr verzichten können... aber nein, ich zahl 4 Euro und verfahre ca. 36 Euro Punkte. 
Das war halt sehr unschön.


Mit meiner Frage wie viel denn letzten Sonntag los gewesen war will ich nur wissen ob es wirklich mittlerweile einen spürbaren Besucherrückgang am Sonntag gibt. Man trifft ja auch immer wieder alte BMais-Bekannte, ehemalige Saisonkarteninhaber wo anders...


----------



## flodiho (30. Juli 2009)

du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich hab selber gesagt, dass es nicht sind kann, dass man die Gebühr 2 mal am Tag zahlen soll. ich hätte mit den Leuten da einfach mal ein bisschen geredet dass es absurd ist sowas so zu regeln.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habs an der Liftkasse gesagt und dann nochmal im Shop. Im Shop sogar mit Nachdruck... Und so daneben kann man nicht sein um es nicht zu merken das es uns echt geärgert hat an einem Tag zweimal zahlen zu müssen.

Wegen 2 Euro diskutiere ich keine 5 Minuten insbesondere wenn ich lieber fahren will, aber ich denke mir eben meinen Teil ...

In Österreich geh ich an die Kasse, sag meinen Namen und Downhill-Board oder lege meinen Sportvereinsausweis vor und bekomm 20% Rabatt... da gibts weder kleine noch grosse Probleme und Streckengebühr gibts eh in keinem anderen Park ausser BMais.


----------



## rotzifotzi (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich war gestern hinten und es war zwar was los, aber keine Wartezeiten am Lift. Ankommen und rauffahren. 
Bzgl. Streckengebühr - ich denke der Markt regelt das - wenn die Leut nicht wollen, dann wird sichs halt bald erledigt haben. Ganz einfach. Wenn Du (Pyrosteiner) lieber nach Spicak fährst, is doch ok - ich für meinen Teil fahr halt schnell an den GK (aus Regensburg). Mir ist klar, dass es "nur" 40 km mehr sind, aber ich für meinen Teil spar mir die 40 km.
Zu den Liftpreisen - ich bin nicht jedes Wochenende unterwegs, von daher seh ich die Liftpreise "relativ" - ich verstehe aber auch deine Argumente.

Das Einzige was mich am GK nervt ist das jährliche Ankündigen von neuen Strecken (siehe FlowCountry Aussage vom Didie in der Freeride) und dann passiert wieder nix. Der Evil Eye wird wahrscheinlich im Winter fertig .


----------



## Volc0m (31. Juli 2009)

naja, immerhin sieht man se mittlerweile desöfteren mal mit dem Fichtenmoped hantieren... ^^


----------



## dAsGerAeT (31. Juli 2009)

Wie heute auch ... bauen gerade am Step-down-Step-Up Dingens ...
Und ich bin wieder so deppert gefahren heute ... menschenskinder. Naja, muß jetzt was arbeiten! Ride on!


----------



## Infernal (31. Juli 2009)

Weiß einer was letzte Woche aufm BikerX los war? Hab da nur kurz nen Haufen Sanis gesehen und als ich im Tal am Auto hock knattert da ein Helikopter in den Park rein...

Weiß einer da mehr?

mfg Alex


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2009)

ohne Gewähr: eine Gruppe CC-Fahrer, die ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar hatten, kamen ziemlich fertig aussehend von der Bikestation zum Parkplatz gelaufen, als der Rettungswagen weg war. Einer hatte ein zweites Rad geschoben, ein anderer einen zweiten Helm und Rucksack. Der Hubschrauber ist ohne Passagiere wieder gestartet, den Verletzten hatten sie mit dem Rettungswagen weggefahren. Was die allerdings genau angestellt hatten, keine Ahnung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (31. Juli 2009)

Btw. stellt eure Sättel gscheit ein - heut hats deswegen (zuviel Neigung nach hinten und Exotensattel) ein Flatline runter gepfeffert - schön an der höxten Stelle. VR im Arsch ;(


----------



## Julia_und_Sven (1. August 2009)

Da gab es letzte Woche einen Zusammenstoß mit einem der Teilnehmer und einemanderen Fahrer. Wie es genau passiert ist kann ich auch nicht sagen. 

Der Kurs-Teilnehmer ist im Krankenwagen abtransportiert worden und der andere lag noch im Auto der Bergwacht.


----------



## LoonyG (1. August 2009)

sers

werd evtl morgen mal wieder zum GK schaun, ist im moment viel los?
und wie sind die Strecken beinand.....

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Volc0m (1. August 2009)

Falls sich aufm DH noch nix verändert hat seit dem 25.07:

Ein paar mehr lose Steine als sonst. Haben ein paar nervige Brocken letztens an den Rand der Strecke befördert. kA wo die herkamen, waren sonst nie so viele...

Der Freeride is bisschen "abgetragen und ausgewaschen", die Bremswellen teils recht stark. Aber alles in allem nix was den Spass trüben sollte...
Würd auch gern hin, aber Kurbel putt 

Gruß


----------



## kletteraffe (1. August 2009)

Strecken warn super. Morgen - wenns heut Nacht nicht drauf pisst - wirst keine Pfütze finden. Anonsten schön rough, genau richtig für ein bisschen Federweg und den ambitionierten Hobbypiloten 

Gestern warns 30 Fahrer schätzungsweise - aber hat sich gut verteilt. Aber vergiß nicht, seit gestern sind Ferien in Bayern und BaWü


----------



## flodiho (1. August 2009)

4X, Dual und Biker X sind übelst trocken, da rutschen die VR gerne mal am Kurvenausgang weg, DH ist ok, und FR auch, nur halt die üblichen losen Steine. Evil Eye wird morgen weitergebaut. Es kommen noch ein paar tolle sachen wie z.B. Wippen, Walls, Bowls usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (1. August 2009)

@flo: bist du morgen a oben?  ich werd morgen mal wieder naufschaun. meine prüfungen san etz gottseidank num


----------



## Astaroth (1. August 2009)

ich werd am Mittwoch mal wieder rauf schauen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. August 2009)

jo freeride war so hamm a , bloss die böse DH hat mir  wieder nen platten verabreicht, scheiss roadgap -.-


----------



## Volc0m (1. August 2009)

Werd die Woche wohl auch mal wieder vorbeischaun. 

Das Roadgap bin ich noch nie gesprungen *zugeb*
Aber das läuft ja nicht weg


----------



## trek (2. August 2009)

die Freeride geht ganz gut zu fahren aktuell

Am oberen EvilEye Northshore sind sie im oberen Viertel dabei die Strecke wieder neu aufzubauen, schaut aber eher im Moment danach aus, dass sie es einfacher aufbauen, also eher nach Autobahn. Denke mal, dass sie eine Strecke bauen werden mit viel Flow.


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. August 2009)

R.I.P. Eliot


----------



## Astaroth (2. August 2009)

muss ich das verstehen @nik


----------



## flodiho (2. August 2009)

Der Bikeparkjeep hat heute s geistige gesegnet.


----------



## rotzifotzi (3. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Der Bikeparkjeep hat heute s geistige gesegnet.


wenigstens habts dann etz an grund warum a streck nix wird 
sorry, musste sein


----------



## Volc0m (3. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Der Bikeparkjeep hat heute s geistige gesegnet.



Der mit den Totenkopffähnchen? 

Der war echt niedlich... Was ist denn mit ihm passiert? Wenn sichs nur um ein Ersatzteil handelt, dann könnt ich mal meine Eltern anquatschen, die waren "damals" recht ambitionierte Geländefahrer in so ner LJ-Gemeinschaft. Die haben da bestimmt noch Connections...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (3. August 2009)

Alles klar @Flo


----------



## flodiho (3. August 2009)

Ja, wurde gegen nen Baum gesetzt. Totalschaden. 

Fotzi: Du wirst dich noch wundern. Sei mal gespannt. ;-)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Der Bikeparkjeep hat heute s geistige gesegnet.




Was habts denn angestellt???

Also was damit schon getrieben wurde das wär ja kein Wunder...


----------



## rotzifotzi (4. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Fotzi: Du wirst dich noch wundern. Sei mal gespannt. ;-)



 auf jeden fall.


----------



## lauti2 (9. August 2009)

Hy ...
wie schauts aus hat schon wer fotos von der neuen evil eye gemacht???zumindest das was schon steht...
wie weit sind sie jezt eigentlich???


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. August 2009)

bis zum step up step down fertig. Holz geht aus bin ja mal gespannt weil die DH wird angeblich auch noch umgebaut


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. August 2009)

Also wenn das so weitergeht, wars das für mich.
Streckenzustand gestern war ja mal katastrophal, sowohl DH als auch FR - am FR NUR lose Brocken, schöne Geräuschkulisse, wenn beim Anbremsen auf die Kurve hinter Dir eine Geröll-lawine losgeht!

DH war auch alles andere als Toll, total Zamgebremst, Anlieger löchrig, ideallinie nicht fahrbar...

Sind dann eigentlich nur you go gefahren, die wa noch am besten fahrbar. Und dass mag was heißen.

Evil Eye is ja wohl auch nicht ernstgemeint, erst 300 meter holz-Autobahn, Sprung, Jump in-jump-off-wallride und das wars dann..
Bravo!

Normalerweise wetter ich ja nicht gern über meinen geliebten GK, aber das war...suboptimal. Dementsprechend auch die Stimmung am Parkplatz.


----------



## Jambo12 (17. August 2009)

stimmt mike,
man hört immer öfters von leuten aus anderen parks das sie nicht mehr zum geisskopf fahren, lieber nach spicak und nehmen 50km ca. mehr in kauf....


----------



## rotzifotzi (17. August 2009)

gibts jetzt fürn ixs cup ne eigene DH strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (17. August 2009)

rotzifotzi schrieb:


> gibts jetzt fürn ixs cup ne eigene DH strecke?





Für Leute die nur auf eine DH-Strecke scharf sind passt der GK schon (noch...).Ich fahr aber lieber nach Spicak,gefällt mir besser u. die Strecke wird wenigstens gepflegt


----------



## flodiho (17. August 2009)

rotzifotzi: 

Am WE wird die DH umgebaut.


----------



## Weedstar88 (17. August 2009)

Und? Weiß man schon was sie vorhaben?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> rotzifotzi:
> 
> Am WE wird die DH umgebaut.




Werden dann 3, 4 oder sogar 6 Steine umgelegt? Meinst Du ein ganzes Wochenende reicht für die Jungs dort um das zu schaffen??
Oder werden sogar die Versprechungen aus 2007 zum Teil realisiert??


Nach 8 Tagen PDS glaub ich kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr eher dort ne Saisonkarte und vergesse das es im bayr. Wald nen Bikepark gibt. Wenns so weitergeht wird das irgendwann wohl auch Realität sein.


Ich treffe auch immer mehr alte Bekannte, ehemalige BMais-Saisonkarteninhaber in anderen Parks und alle haben weitgehendst die selbe Meinung.... traurig aber so is es...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. August 2009)

> ... Holz geht aus ...



Wenn in BMais das Holz ausgeht sollte mancher vor seinem Kopf das Suchen anfangen!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. August 2009)

> Holz geht aus


HA! GENAU! Aber dann lieber 200 meter unsinnigste NS-Autobahn in den Wald zimmern! Was da Geld (Sinnlos) Verbaut wurde!

Mir wird schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (18. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> rotzifotzi:
> 
> Am WE wird die DH umgebaut.



Spannung kommt auf


----------



## P3 Killa (18. August 2009)

Na ich bin auch schon gespannt was mich da erwartet...
Fahren morgen früh los nach Spicak und abends dann an Geißkopf und zelten dort und donnerstag wird dann dort gefahren!
Bin schon sehr gespannt!
Hab ich das richtig gesehen das es den großen Drop an den Tables nimmer gibt? Wurde noch mehr zurück gebaut?

ride on


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (18. August 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> HA! GENAU! Aber dann lieber 200 meter unsinnigste NS-Autobahn in den Wald zimmern! Was da Geld (Sinnlos) Verbaut wurde!
> 
> Mir wird schlecht!



Die komische Holzautobahn über die paar windigen Wurzeln ist wirklich lächerlich. Wer kommt nur auf sowas? Soll man da Skateboard fahren können? Dachte das ist'n Park für Mountainbikes?  Der Rest der neuen Strecke, der schon steht, schaut nach kurzem Spaß aber wenig Anspruch aus. Soll wohl so ne Flow-Strecke für Anfänger werden. Muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich nie besonders großer Fan des alten EvilEye war. 

War außer mir am Samtag noch jemand. Da war ja Bergmesse oder ähnliches. Mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich den um 10 Uhr schon randvollen Parkplatz gesehen habe. Wusste leider von nix. Als die Rentner dann aber um 12 Uhr alle oben waren, war's dann aber ganz spaßig (bis zu dem Punkt wo ich mir ne leichte Gehirnerschütterung organisiert hab ) 

Milki


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. August 2009)

Na also früher mit Schmonzens in die Wurzeln reinballern hat auch mehr spaß gemacht.

Gut, (mini) Curved Wallride, (mini) Drop, (mini)Doubles aus Holz sind einmal schon ganz spaßig, aber dann hat sichs auch....Mir hats eh immer mehr getaugt, die Holzzeugs einfach zu umfahren. Da hatte man dann auch seine Männerstrecke. 

Naja, we'll see. Diese Saison jedenfalls nichtmehr. Da Spielt der GK ja der Konkurrenz richtig in die Arme mit dieser Performanance. 

Milki:
Ha, sei froh, ich hab am Samstag nur Randvolle Rentner gesehen, die lautstark moniert haben, dass Mountainbiker mitgenommen werden, sie ham ja schließlich auch gezahlt und warten nun schon seit 2 minuten auf den Lift..


----------



## flodiho (18. August 2009)

Also langsam wirds mir hier echt zu blöd. Nur am nörgeln und dummschwätzen hier. Wer keinen Bock auf GK hat, soll halt dann nicht hinfahren und sich dann noch beschweren, niemand wird gezwungen dort hin zu fahren.  

Und noch was: Jedem kann mans halt einfach nicht recht machen.  Überlegt doch mal n bisschen bevor ihr hier was postet. 


Vieleicht wär es auch sinnvoller wenn Mikey und Pyro sich in der Zeit, die sie vorm PC verbringen und hier ablästern selber einen eigenen Trail bauen. Genau nach ihrem Geschmack. Dann habt ihr eure supermörder halsbrecherischen "Männerstrecken".

Naja mir wirds ab sofort zu blöd hier. Ich bin raus.


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. August 2009)

ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Letztes Jahr wars genau des gleiche mit den Steinen...
Muss Flodiho in einigen Punkten Recht geben. 

DIe DH wird in 4 x 3  Tagen (= 12 Tage) umgebaut. Was und wie? Fragt doch im BIkeshop


----------



## mfux (19. August 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Letztes Jahr wars genau des gleiche mit den Steinen...
> Muss Flodiho in einigen Punkten Recht geben.



Das schlimme daran, sind die immer leeren Versprechen, im Winter in irgendwelchen Zeitungs- Interviesw! Das deutsche Whistler, blablabla... Pump Track, neue 4km-lange Strecke,blabla, neuer evil eye, blabla

Klar kauf ich mir da ne Saisonkarte! Und dann?? Die Saison ist fast rum!    Nix, haha, Pech gehabt! 

Wohl eher berechtigter Ärger, oder??

mfg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Also langsam wirds mir hier echt zu blöd. Nur am nörgeln und dummschwätzen hier. Wer keinen Bock auf GK hat, soll halt dann nicht hinfahren und sich dann noch beschweren, niemand wird gezwungen dort hin zu fahren.
> 
> Und noch was: Jedem kann mans halt einfach nicht recht machen.  Überlegt doch mal n bisschen bevor ihr hier was postet.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube Dummschwätzen tut hier nur einer... und zwar der der für die Pressearbeit des Bikeparks zuständig ist. 

Wo ist denn bitte das seit 2006 angekündigte deutsche/bayrische Whistler?

Wo sind denn die 2007 versprochenen Tables usw. bei der Skipistenüberquerung des DH?

Warum gabs 2007 genau 14 Tage ne neue Strecke und dann war nix mehr?

Wer verkauft Saisonkarten gültig bis November und sperrt dann einfach früher zu und versaut manchem den Herbsturlaub?

Wer macht hier Fehler und falsche Aussagen am laufenden Band?

Welcher Bikepark ist der einzigste weit und breit der zum Liftpreis auch noch Streckengebühren verlangt und dann sowas abliefert?

Wer sorgt hier für Ärger bei den Bikern?


Ich war zig Jahre Saisonkartenfahrer dort aber irgendwann ists genug und in den letzten Jahren hat sich einiges in anderen Orten getan. Das ist bei weitem nicht nur meine Meinung.

Gott sei Dank war ich im Mai skeptisch und hab mir keine Saisonkarte gekauft. Ich war auch erst 2x dort dieses Jahr ... unterstütze wirklich lieber andere Bikeparks wo was vorwärts geht.


@ floh: Ich war erst die ganze letzte Woche in PDS, hab zwar auch hier eigene Trails aber ständig biken geht nicht. Manchmal muss ich auch arbeiten am PC und surf im Internet... Morgen bin ich wieder im Bikepark, aber den GK lass ich links liegen.


@ nik: Wenn in einen Topf immer Wasser reintropft läuft er irgendwann über und das Maß ist voll.


----------



## Carpos (19. August 2009)

Hallo,
Will nächste Woche zum Gk.

Brauche ich da Protektoren?
Hab keine und will mir eigentlich auch keine ausleihen...

Fahre lieber auf eigenes Risiko mit Handschuhen und Helm natürlich.


----------



## Volc0m (19. August 2009)

Das hängt davon ab ob du deinen Körper leiden kannst oder nicht. Wenn es eh nur so ein wertloser Kadaver ist wie man ihn an jeder Straßenecke findet, dass lass es bleiben, würdest nur die hübschen Protektoren zerkratzen..

Ernsthaft: Hol dir Protektoren. Ohne kann es gut gehen, muss es aber nicht. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das am GK aussieht, aber in so manch anderem Bikepark schickt dich der nette Herr vom Lift wieder nach Hause wenn du keine dran hast..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (19. August 2009)

Ich würd dir raten Protektoren in b-mais zu tragen ..es gibt schon paar krasse stellen vorallem die shores...der DH is auch nicht Ohne... viele felspassagen und beim freeride sind schon paar krasse sprünge,doubles,drops und gaps dabei...


----------



## mfux (19. August 2009)

Carpos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Will nächste Woche zum Gk.
> 
> Brauche ich da Protektoren?
> ...



Mach nur, genau die gleichen Spezialisten werden fast jedes Wochenende mitm Hubschrauber geholt...
Immer wieder nett anzusehen so a Hubschrauberlandung! Und die weinenden Kumpels immer! Göttlich!

 **kopfschüttel**


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (19. August 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab ob du deinen Körper leiden kannst oder nicht. Wenn es eh nur so ein wertloser Kadaver ist wie man ihn an jeder Straßenecke findet, dass lass es bleiben, würdest nur die hübschen Protektoren zerkratzen..
> 
> Ernsthaft: Hol dir Protektoren. Ohne kann es gut gehen, muss es aber nicht. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das am GK aussieht, aber in so manch anderem Bikepark schickt dich der nette Herr vom Lift wieder nach Hause wenn du keine dran hast..



Fahren darf man wohl schon, allerdings würd' ich nur dazu raten, wenn man wirklich sicherstellt, auf keinen Fall hinzufliegen. Selbst auf'm Freeride - vom DH gar nicht zu sprechen - gibts genug Stellen, wo ich nichtmal mit kompletter Protektorenausstattung hinfallen möchte. Ohne Protektoren wär ich in Bischofsmais wohl schon ca. ein halbes Duzend Mal komplett kaputt gegangen. Wahrscheinlich fahren andere besser als ich, aber jeder macht mal'n Fehler oder es liegt mal'n Steinbrocken da, wo er bei der letzten  Abfahrt noch nicht gelegen ist - zumindest scheint der Hubschrauber seinen Landeplatz am Geiskopf schon gut zu kennen, der schaut ja regelmäßig da vorbei. Wenn Leute ohne Protektoren fahrn, tu' ich mich schon immer etwas schwer, das nachzuvollziehen. Ausgenommen sind die Leute, die's halt drauf haben, für die die Strecken Hometrails sind und die da regelmäßig fehlerfrei rocken ohne hinzufallen. Allerdings hab' ich auch schon festgestellt, dass gerade die, die da wirklich gut fahren, teilweise dann die beste Sicherheitsausrüstung haben, also Leatt Brace und anständiges SaftyJacket usw. Scheint, dass die sowohl ihre Fähigkeiten wie auch die unkontrollierbaren Risiken korrekt einschätzen können  
Würde sagen: Lieber einmal n'Panzer zuviel angehabt, als einmal einen zu wenig. Vorzeitiges Saison-Aus, vorzeitiges Rollstuhlfahrerdasein, vorzeitiges Lebensende weil man cool sein wollte oder keinen Bock auf Protektoren hatte? 
Milki


----------



## mfux (19. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wer verkauft Saisonkarten gültig bis November und sperrt dann einfach früher zu und versaut manchem den Herbsturlaub?
> 
> 
> Welcher Bikepark ist der einzigste weit und breit der zum Liftpreis auch noch Streckengebühren verlangt und dann sowas abliefert?
> ...



Das das Problem beim Liftbetreiber, und nicht bei den Parkleuten liegt, is klar, ja? Aber man sollte halt dann nicht so groß auftragen...

Vielleicht sollte man den GK wirklich mal ne Saison nicht besuchen, damit der Herr Baron mal sieht, wieviel Kohle ihm da entgeht! Der Lift muss ja sowieso laufen, wegen Wanderern und der Rodelbahn!

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum der Geisskopf so wenig Sponsoren hat?? Jeder andere große Park hat doch eine Menge davon, oder??

Fux


----------



## silberwald (19. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Welcher Bikepark ist der einzigste weit und breit der zum Liftpreis auch noch StreckengebÃ¼hren verlangt und dann sowas abliefert?
> 
> .



Ich brech jetzt auch mal eine kleine Lanze fÃ¼r den GK. War Anfang August in Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Wenn es da einigermaÃen zugeht (Wanderer, Biker etc.) dann sind die Ã¤uÃerst wenigen kostenlosen ParkplÃ¤tze (vl. 20 StÃ¼ck) alle schnell belegt. Wenn man dann fahren will, muss man ins Parkhaus. 1 Tag kostet dann knappe 10 â¬. Soviel zur "passiven" StreckengebÃ¼hr. 

Es kÃ¶nnte ja auch am GK eine ParkgebÃ¼hr erhoben werden. Der muss ja auch sauber gemacht werden (Wie es da vor drei Wochen aussah, weil wieder ein paar KnallkÃ¶ppe ihren GrillmÃ¼ll mitsamt dem Grill liegengelassen haben).

An fast jedem normalen Badesee im MÃ¼nchner Umland wird doch parkplatzmÃ¤Ãig abkassiert.

Aber zurÃ¼ck zum GK. FÃ¼r mich als AnfÃ¤nger immer noch gut zu fahren. Der DH im oberen und unteren Teil ist doch gut zu fahren. Und der Four-X und der X-Ride sind doch auch immer gut zu fahren. 

Und wenn die Strecken an Stellen halt mal nicht optimal sind, was solls! Bikes fÃ¼r saumÃ¤Ãig viel Geld mit Federwegen um die 200 mm haben, aber dann immer rumnÃ¶len.

Es mÃ¼ssten halt mal alle die rumnÃ¶len, an einem WoE mit anpacken (gegen Freikarte oder Ã¤hnliches; da wÃ¼rd sich sicher was arrangieren lassen), dann wÃ¼rde der Evil Eye auch schneller fertig werden.

Und man muss sich auch mal vor Augen halten, wenn's mal leicht regnet, ist Oberammergau oder Brauneck doch immer zu. In Spicak ist ja angeblich die Freeride wegen einer Ã¶kologischen Untersuchung dieses Jahr gesperrt. AuÃerdem ist Spicak auch nochmal 50 km weiter als der GK.

Und am GK stehen wenigstens keine KÃ¼he auf der Strecke (so wie in Saalbach auf der Blue-Line).

Von daher, wer nicht mehr zum GK fahren will, soll es sein lassen. Dann ist wenigstens noch weniger los und man muss fast gar nicht mehr warten.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Und zu dem jenigen der ohne Protektoren fahren will. 

Ohne Helm lassen die einen sowieso nicht auf die Strecke. Und mich hat es letztens auf der X-Ride ziemlich fies auf die Fresse gehauen (schnell gefahrener Nosedive to Aua). Ohne Helm etc. wÃ¤re ich definitiv ein Fall fÃ¼r die Notaufnahme gewesen.

Und die GrundausrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r einen Tag kostet ja nun auch nicht soviel.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. August 2009)

Carpos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Will nächste Woche zum Gk.
> 
> Brauche ich da Protektoren?
> ...



Ich habs selbst noch nicht getestet aber Regen und Straubing sollen gute Krankenhäuser sein, der Hubschrauber weis den Weg sehr gut und ein Spezl der gestürzt war musste für die Bergwacht extra 175 Euro in der Ecke aus eigener Tasche zahlen da das die Krankenkasse nicht übernimmt.

Aber Du weisst ja... No Risk, No Fun.



@mfux: Klaro... die Wurzel aller Probleme in Bischofsmais ist meiner Meinung das hier alle gegeneinander arbeiten bzw. jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht. Grundstücksbesitzer, Liftbetreiber, Liftleute, Förster, Wirte und Bikeparkbetreiber wenn sich mal an nen Tisch setzen würden und miteinander machen wie in Winterberg dann wäre vieles gut.


@ Silberwald: Der Vorschlag mit dem Streckenbau gegen ne Freikarte oder ne Helferparty ist gut, ich wär mit dabei.

Kühe stören nicht, gehört zum Bergpanorama und im Hotel hab ich immer nen kostenlosen Parkplatz. Und es stimmt das eine Strecke in Spicak wegen einer Untersuchung gesperrt ist - macht aber nix und die paar KM mehr machen auch nix.


----------



## mfux (19. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @mfux: Klaro... die Wurzel aller Probleme in Bischofsmais ist meiner Meinung das hier alle gegeneinander arbeiten bzw. jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht. Grundstücksbesitzer, Liftbetreiber, Liftleute, Förster, Wirte und Bikeparkbetreiber wenn sich mal an nen Tisch setzen würden und miteinander machen wie in Winterberg dann wäre vieles gut.
> 
> 
> @ Silberwald: Der Vorschlag mit dem Streckenbau gegen ne Freikarte oder ne Helferparty ist gut, ich wär mit dabei.
> ...



@ Pyrosteiner:

Schon klar, ich verstehe das auch nicht, da muss doch Tourismusmäßig was zu machen sein!  Hab mich mal mit den Shop-Betreibern unterhalten, der meinte, B-Mais ist so gut wie bankrott, die würden gern, haben aber kein Geld! Grundbesitzer und Liftbetreiber ist der Baron von irgendwas! Und der hat kein Interesse an dem allen, Hauptsache der Lift läuft...Trotzdem versteh ichs nicht ganz! Da muss doch was zu machen sein, wenn sich die Gemeinde, die Streckenbetreiber und die Wirte einig sein sollten...

Helfer-Einsatz:
Wie gesagt, es fehlt eher das Geld für die Maschinen, Benzin, Holz, usw... Eher weniger an den Arbeitskräften. Den Streckenbetreibern will ich den guten Willen nicht absprechen!!! Der(denkichmal) Werkstattchef sagte, das Winterberg im Monat so viel  Geld zur Streckenpflege zur Verfügung hat, wie der GK das ganze Jahr...


----------



## Stylo77 (19. August 2009)

silberwald schrieb:


> In Spicak ist ja angeblich die Freeride wegen einer ökologischen Untersuchung dieses Jahr gesperrt. Außerdem ist Spicak auch nochmal 50 km weiter als der GK.



stimmt haben aber ja noch 1 1/2 andere strecken 
die 50km hab ich locker durch tanken , karte und essen wieder drin 

und an alle helfen könnt ihr am geiskopf IMMER kostenlos !!!


----------



## rotzifotzi (19. August 2009)

alles verstanden. aber warum gibt es dann große ankündigungen z.b. in der freeride mit neuer strecke "flow-country" etc und dann passiert WIEDER nix??? warum wird sowas nicht VORHER mit den beteiligten Personen abgesprochen und vereinbart sodass es dann auch gilt?

Pyrosteiner hat schon recht - ne Firma, die am Jahresanfang das Paradies auf Erden predigt (new lines etc etc) und am Ende der Saison dann a bisserl was gebacken bekommen hat, die muss sich halt dann auch fragen, worans liegen kann, dass die Leut net so gut drauf zu sprechen sind.

Das Topic des Threads ist ja Saisonkarte - sprich Vielfahrer - und ich kann die ganzen Vielfahrer sehr gut verstehen, die auf so eine Situation keine Lust haben und lieber Ihr Geld wo anders investieren. Nochmal - auch der GK ist keine Sozialstation die nur aus der Freud ob der armen Biker was machen - die wollen alle Geld verdienen - was vollkommen OK ist - aber wenn die Leut (und das sind dann vorallem die Vielfahrer) aus bekannten Gründen nicht mehr kommen, tja dann guat Nacht.

Ich werde nächste Woch wieder hinterfahren, einfach daher da es für mich logistisch am Besten zu erreichen ist, und ich mich persönlich nicht zu den Viel-Bikepark-Fahrern zähle. 

So long,
RotziFotzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. August 2009)

@mfux: Ich glaube dem gesamten Liftpart inkl. Baron geht das Sommergeschäft an einem Körperteil vorbei, der Winter ist wichtig und sonst nix. Der Lift läuft damit die Leute nicht stempeln müssen und nicht mehr.
Den Wirten sind die Wanderer wichtig - siehe 2007 mit der neuen Strecke die es für 14 Tage hab. Da beschweren sich 5 Wanderer beim Wirt vom Landshuter Haus weil die Strecke nen Weg kreuzt, der telefoniert mit dem Baron oder sonst was und die Strecke ist weg.
Förster und Jäger sind oftmals eh gegen alles was das Wild aufscheucht und nen Baum verletzen könnte.

Mit den Jungs vom Shop hab ich zuletzt gesprochen die meinten das auch Suzuki als Sponsor aufgrund der Autokrise ausgestiegen sei und somit ging finanziell das Licht aus.
Marketingtechnisch ist somit BMais auch auf dem Abstellgleis. Wenn ich andere Parks ansehe dann haben die alle irgend nen Sponsor. Sicher ist es nicht leicht in der heutigen Zeit Sponsoren zu finden aber wenn man als Betreiber diese Misere schon weis sollte man anders damit umgehen z.B. keine leeren Versprechungen usw.
Ich selbst fahr wenig Evil Eye, aber die Leute die das hauptsächlich machen sind dieses Jahr echt arm dran. Der Winter war lang, ja... aber warum dauert es Monate und die neue Strecke ist immer noch nicht fertig? Wenn ich wenig Holz habe muss ich mir das einteilen und eben nur alle 50m ein Hindernis hinstellen anstatt 200m Holzautobahn durchgängig zu baun...


Wie es bei der Gemeinde finanziell aussieht weis ich nicht aber ich dachte immer das der bayr. Wald schon gut frequentiert wird von Urlaubern und der Tourismus gut ist.


Ich hoffe nur das der European IXS DH-Cup kein so ein schlimmes Ergebnis liefert wie das letzte DH Rennen 2005 weil dann krachts gewaltig im Gebälk.


----------



## haha (19. August 2009)

für mich ist der geisskopf nur mehr was, wenn spicak zu hat.. 
jedesmal, wenn man dort fährt, fällt einem ne positive veränderung auf. wo ein schlammloch war, liegen jetzt steinplatten drin etc.
sogar ein briefkasten, in den man seine verbesserungsvorschläge einwerfen kann, war letztens aufgestellt. die geben sich dort wirklich mühe, und wie schon gesagt wurde, den sprit holt man lockerst durch die günstige tageskarte wieder rein..
gk hat soviel potential, aber der preis und leere versprechungen. da unterstütze ich derzeit lieber die tschechischen kollegen.


----------



## Huckster82 (19. August 2009)

Da haste Recht de Tschechen ham soviel potenziel z.B. Liberec.Spindler Mühle, bozidar,spicak,krupka usw. da machts so ein fun zu fahren soviel parks wie bei de tschechen haste in Deutschland ni....unds bier und so weiter is auch billig...


----------



## ur-anus (19. August 2009)

@carpos... wann bist du denn am GK, des würd ich ja zu gerne sehen wie du da ohne protektoren runterfährst aber mal im ernst... auch wenn du wirklich langsam unterwegs sein solltest und auf nen stein klatschst, kann das ohne protektoren echt unangenehm sein; oder denk mal an dein schienbein und die pins in deinen pedalen


----------



## silberwald (20. August 2009)

Ist denn eine der auf der Webseite von Spicak angezeigten Strecken die, die gesperrt ist. 

Also die Struggle und der Black Friday. Sind die beide offen?

Weil, dann fahr ich da auch mal hin.


----------



## Stylo77 (20. August 2009)

sind beide offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (20. August 2009)

haha schrieb:


> für mich ist der geisskopf nur mehr was, wenn spicak zu hat..
> jedesmal, wenn man dort fährt, fällt einem ne positive veränderung auf. wo ein schlammloch war, liegen jetzt steinplatten drin etc.
> sogar ein briefkasten, in den man seine verbesserungsvorschläge einwerfen kann, war letztens aufgestellt. die geben sich dort wirklich mühe, und wie schon gesagt wurde, den sprit holt man lockerst durch die günstige tageskarte wieder rein..
> gk hat soviel potential, aber der preis und leere versprechungen. da unterstütze ich derzeit lieber die tschechischen kollegen.



So schauts aus - GK soll endlich dicht machen und so in letzter Konsequenz aufhören sich lächerlich zu machen.

SPICAK rockt, und zwar gewaltig. Sobald die Studie bezüglich der ersten Strecke erfolgreich beendet ist, kann der GK definitiv einpacken.


----------



## ChrisPi (20. August 2009)

Fischidh schrieb:


> SPICAK rockt, und zwar gewaltig. Sobald die Studie bezüglich der ersten Strecke erfolgreich beendet ist, kann der GK definitiv einpacken.



Die erste Strecke kenn ich (leider) garnicht.War letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal dort u. da war die Strecke bereits zu.Müsste aber gleich nach dem ersten Linksanlieger beim "Black Friday" rechts weggegangen sein oder täusch ich mich da? Zumindest erkenn ich da einen ehemaligen Trail.
Die beiden Strecken sind aber top u. der Struggle erinnert mich stark an einige Whistler-Trails.Schade das er nicht länger ist...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2009)

wie ist das in Spicak mit Euros? Nehmen die welche oder muss man Geld tauschen? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Carpos (20. August 2009)

Werde mich dann wohl doch noch über Protektoren informieren...

Schaue mir nächste Woche wahrscheinlich nicht nur GK an sondern auch noch Spicak, wenn ich eh schon in der Umgebung bin. 

Gibts dort sonst noch irgendwo einen Bikepark oder gute Trails die ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


----------



## Cindarella (20. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie ist das in Spicak mit Euros? Nehmen die welche oder muss man Geld tauschen?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


das muss du doch wissen,die sind doch auch in der eu


----------



## Evolve Enduro (20. August 2009)

Klar ist die Tschechische Republik in der EU aber, wie auch z.B. Polen, nicht in "Euro-Land". 
Soweit ich weiss, nehmen sie deine Euros an der Kasse und geben in Kronen raus.


----------



## Axalp (20. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie ist das in Spicak mit Euros? Nehmen die welche oder muss man Geld tauschen?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Noch haben die Tschechen ihre Kronen, aber Du kannst dort in Euro zahlen. Umgerechnet wird per Taschenrechner. Wie gut der Kurs ist weiss ich nicht, aber bei 13.- für die Tageskarte ist das nicht so tragisch... 
Wenn sie kein Wechselgeld haben, dann bekommst Du wie Evolve Enduro schon sagt halt Kronen heraus.

Nicht schön, was man hier alles über den Geisskopf lesen muss. Ich hoffe auch auf Besserung der zerfahrenen Situation. 

Ich hätte das Geld für das Evil-Eye-Holz auch erstmal in ordentliche Streckenpflege der anderen Strecken gesteckt (obwohl ich den EvilEye-Trail super fand) und nach und nach neue Holzhindernisse je nach "Cash-Flow" aufgebaut. Die Leute, die man in anderen Parks trifft beschweren sich meistens gerade über den Zustand der Strecken. Mit den anderen Randbedingungen wie Lift, Preise etc. kämen die meisten ja zurecht.


----------



## Evolve Enduro (20. August 2009)

Der EvilEye musste dringend generalsaniert werden. Völlig demolierte Northshores, Teilsperrungen, etc. waren wirklich kein Zustand. Ob's allerdings besser ist, wie schon angesprochen wurde, das erste Fünftel der Strecke zu 100% aus Holz zu bauen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Die FR und der DH sind m.E. in saisonüblichem Zustand. Klar gibt's etwas lockeres Geröll aber hey - ist das wirklich so dramatisch? Erwartet ihr, dass nach jedem Anbremsen vor einer Kurve einer vom Personal dasteht und die Steine mit'm Gummihammer wieder reinklopft? 
Wenn mal ein Brocken in der Landung liegt, dann räume ich ihn halt schnell weg und freu mich bei der nächsten Abfahrt.

Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass hauptsächlich über deutsche Parks  - und vor allem über den GK - gelästert wird. Ich habe noch nie Schlechtes über Livigno, PDS, oder gar den offensichtlichen Über-Park Spicak gehört. Man stelle sich vor, die FR am GK würde eine Saison wegen ökologischer Untersuchungen gesperrt - wahrscheinlich hätte dieser Trööt mehr Klicks und Beiträge als Stuntzis Heraklix


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. August 2009)

Ich war heut in Spicak.... super! Wieder neues in der Strecke und zu Mittag ne Portion Pommes mit 0,3l Cola 2 Euro.


Wichtige Info:


Die Ruselstrecke ist seit Anfang der Woche für 4 Wochen komplett gesperrt!!

Anfahrt nach BMais somit wohl sehr umständlich ab DEG über die B11 und B85 kurz vor Regen dann von "hinten" nach BMais... ziemlicher Umweg.


----------



## ChrisPi (20. August 2009)

Evolve Enduro schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, die FR am GK würde eine Saison wegen ökologischer Untersuchungen gesperrt - wahrscheinlich hätte dieser Trööt mehr Klicks und Beiträge als Stuntzis Heraklix



Nicht solangs gute Alternativ-Strecken gibt.Abgesehen davon findet die ökol. Untersuchung nur deshalb statt weil ja der Bikepark erst vor ein paar Jahren gebaut wurde.Das wird bei uns wohl kaum anders ablaufen.Hat der GK ja schon hinter sich u. heuer sein 10-jähriges Jubiläum.Und zu diesem Jubiläum hat der Hr. Schneider (laut eigener Aussage) freie Hand bekommen um den Park umzugestalten! Bloß das er dazu garkeinen Bock hat daß hat er nicht erwähnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (20. August 2009)

> Ich habe noch nie Schlechtes über Livigno, PDS, oder gar den offensichtlichen Über-Park Spicak gehört.



Das du noch nie was schlechtes über Livigno gehört hast, mag wohl daran liegen, das auch dort die Strecken gepflegt werden.  Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.



> Die FR und der DH sind m.E. in saisonüblichem Zustand. Klar gibt's etwas lockeres Geröll aber hey - ist das wirklich so dramatisch?



Lose Steine in Kurven und Landungen fördern Stürze, deshalb wird gemeckert. 

Ich war sehr lange, sehr oft am GK und fand ihn prima - nur mittlerweile habe ich keine Lust mehr verarscht zu werden. Das Geld-Spaß-Verhältnis ist einfach nicht mehr in Ordnung.


----------



## mfux (21. August 2009)

Evolve Enduro schrieb:


> Wenn mal ein Brocken in der Landung liegt, dann räume ich ihn halt schnell weg und freu mich bei der nächsten Abfahrt.



Also, wenn ich das richtig versteh, schaust du vor jedem Sprung nach, ob die Landung ihren Namen verdient hat, oder wie???

Das Problem am Geisskopf ist auch, das man sich nie darauf verlassen kann, das die Strecke ist, wie du sie von der letzten Abfahrt her kennst... Und da gibts einige Stellen, an denen das nicht so prickelnd ist! Siehe Steinstufen im DH, nach dem Geröllfeld...


----------



## Huckster82 (21. August 2009)

@Pyrosteiner ist die Ruselstrecke bis 24 Sebtember wieder frei?....da wolln wir mal zum Gk und nach Spicak....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. August 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> @Pyrosteiner ist die Ruselstrecke bis 24 Sebtember wieder frei?....da wolln wir mal zum Gk und nach Spicak....




Bis zum 24.9. sinds mehr als 4 Wochen, sollte also frei sein.



Tja, ein Jubiläum sieht anders aus, das beginnt meistens schon mal mit ner Party oder einem anderen Event. Am GK ist eher ne Beerdigungsfeier.


Über PDS und Winterberg kann ich einfach nicht meckern, alles was versprochen wurde fand ich dort vor. In Winterberg hat wer etwas moniert, drauf hin hüpfte jemand auf ein Quad und fuhr da hin und beseitigte das Loch. Als ich am GK ein Wasserloch im DH erwähnte welches man mit nem Kübel in 2 Min. ausschöpfen könnte wurde mir gesagt das die Ideallinie rechts davon am Wasserloch vorbeigeht und das Wasserloch da schon immer ist. 
In PDS war ich nun ne ganze Woche, wir haben an mehreren Stellen fast an jedem Tag Arbeiter in der Strecke gesehn und bei einer Strecke war der Motor des Baggers noch nicht abgestellt da sind wir diesen niegelnagel neuen Track schon gefahren. Ich hab dem Baggerfahrer beim Abschlussjump noch nen freundlichen Gruß zugewunken.
Der Preis für eine Woche PDS... da kommste am GK grad mal übers Wochenende!


----------



## silberwald (21. August 2009)

Was heisst PDS eigentlich (nicht die Partei). Oder wo ist das?


----------



## fitze (21. August 2009)

Portes du Soleil


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. August 2009)

Portes Du Soleil ist ein Gebiet südlich des Genfer Sees. Hier haben sich einige Orte aus Frankreich und der Schweiz zu einem riesigen zusammenhängenden Sportgebiet zusammengeschlossen.

Im Winter wie Sommer sind dort dutzende Lifte in Betrieb, im Sommer gibt es Trails ohne Ende, hunderte Kilometer DH, FR und Singletrails, Dirtparks, Northshores ... und im Winter entsprechend Skipisten.

Die bekanntesten Orte dürften wohl Morzine, Chatel, Les Gets und Champery sein.

www.portesdusoleil.com


----------



## flodiho (21. August 2009)

Leute, lest mal die Überschrift und dann guckt euch an was ihr hier postet.. 

Pyro: Nun wissens wir mittlerweile dass du PDS und Winterberg magst. Is gut jetz.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (21. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Leute, lest mal die Überschrift und dann guckt euch an was ihr hier postet..



Aber über die Saisonkarte 2008 weiter zu diskutieren, macht ja irgendwie auch keinen Sinn, oder? Der Thread hier hat sich halt über 40 Seiten von der Saisonkartenfrage zum allgemeinen Bischofsmais-Thread hier entwickelt. Ist - denk ich - jetzt nicht so tragisch. 

Ich glaube du missverstehst hier auch mache Kritik, die doch meistens konstruktive Elemente enthält, als Versuch Bischofsmais schlecht zu machen. Ich meine, dass es darum gerade nicht geht. Klar, ich freu mich auch, wenn viele Leute woanders hinfahren und die Schlange am Lift auch am Sonntag kurz ist. Doch das Problem ist ja ein anderes - es geht hier nicht drum, ob oder wem der Park gefällt, sondern ob der Park eine Zukunft hat, wenn's so weiter geht. Und damit er eine Zukunft hat, reicht's eben nicht, wenn ein paar Locals damit zufrieden sind und ihren Spaß haben. Selbst der status quo ist in so einem Geschäft schon gefährlich für's Geschäft und in Bischofsmais gehts in manchen Dingen eben nicht nur nicht voran, sondern gar zurück. Das wird seine Ursachen haben - siehe mangelnde Sponsoren - und keiner der Beteiligten wird das mit Absicht tun, klar., usw., aber viele Leute - die wohlgemerkt früher scheinbar gern an den Geiskopf gefahren sind - fahren jetzt woanders hin - wie sollte das aber nur irgendwie gut sein für den Park? Man muss eben auch drauf eingehen, was andere Leute gerne haben, nur so zieht man viele Leute an. Es gibt Leute, die auf wilde Strecken mit viel losem Geröll und Wasserlöchern oder Bächen auf der Strecke stehen (ich gehör teilweise auch dazu), aber andere empfinden das als unnötig gefährlich und materialschädigend usw. Sollen die also woanders fahren? Das ist vielleicht eine Konfliktlösung für dich, aber ist es eine Lösung für den Park? 

Ich fände es 'ne Katastrophe, wenn's den Bikepark irgendwann nicht mehr geben würde. 

Milki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (21. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Naja mir wirds ab sofort zu blöd hier. Ich bin raus.



des hast aber net lang ausgehalten


----------



## flodiho (21. August 2009)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2009)

Ich find es lustig wie hier ständig das gleiche geschrieben wird. Mir ist nach 2 Seiten schon übel. Immer der gleiche Müll. 
Ich bin 2x im Jahr am GK und werde wieder kommen. Mai und Ende Sept.. Da hat man beide Streckenzustände und so schlimm isses nicht. 
Die, die hier Winterberg immer so loben, sind die, die dann immer auf den Gaps und Absätzen in der Strecke Pause machen und das Picknickköfferchen öffnen. 
(Bevor sich wer angegriffen fühlt, ich hab oft gefragt warum sie das tun. Antwort: Ich fahr sonst nur in Winterberg. Kein Scheiß!!!)
Da bekomm ich ab und an nen Anfall. 

Im hochgelobten PDS war es dieses Jahr zum  und :kotz:
Überall Anfänger und zerbomte Strecken. Von wegen da wird ständig ausgebessert. Und die Strecken haben es zum Teil wirklich nötig. Was ich da für Leute fahren und Bremsen hab sehen.... Naja 
Les gets ist ne Familienstrecke geworden und so isse auch zerbremst.
Bis zum Ausgang Richtung Canyon geil und danach noch das Stück unterm Lift. Der Rest ist 


Egal, kauft was in der Signatur steht. Jetzt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> Leute, lest mal die Überschrift und dann guckt euch an was ihr hier postet..
> 
> Pyro: Nun wissens wir mittlerweile dass du PDS und Winterberg magst. Is gut jetz.




Ist das alles was Dir im Moment zu der vielen Kritik von so vielen Usern einfällt?

Sicher passt das was hier momentan viele - nicht nur ich - schreiben nicht zum Threadtitel und laut Deutschlehrer wär das ne Themaverfehlung aber hier wird sachlich diskutiert und Meinungen geäußert. 

Wäre man klug, würde man bestenfalls hier mitlesen und Infos rausziehn + umsetzen. Irgendwer hat geschrieben in Spicak war ein Briefkasten aufgestellt wo man Wünsche äußern konnte... Dazu brauchts nen Briefkasten, paar Blätter Papier und paar Stifte, Kosten 30 Euro und das ist ne postive Geste... aber nicht mal dazu ist man in BMais in der Lage - ich fahr dort seit vielen Jahren... noch NIE hab ich dort sowas mitbekommen. Andere Bikeparks machen ne Abstimmung im Internet, kostet noch weniger...


Wären die BMais Locals nicht so egoistisch (Denkweise fahrt alle wo anders, dann müssen wir nicht so lang anstehn) sondern würden 2 Jahre weiter denken dann wäre die derzeitige prekäre Situation auch denen bewusst weil nur mit ner hand voll Locals und ne hand voll Leute die sich zufällig dort hin verirren ist der Park sicher nicht zu halten.


Da ich viele schöne Jahre in BMais verbracht habe, unzählige Nächte auf dem Parkplatz mit schönen Erinnerungen verbracht habe, dort zig Freundschaften geschlossen habe usw. würde ich es auch schade finden wenns den Park nicht mehr gibt, aber die Entwicklung der letzten 1-2 Jahre geht nicht nach oben und ehe es noch schlimmer wird bin ich mittlerweile auch fast so weit wie fischidh.


----------



## san_andreas (21. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner hat leider mit allem recht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. August 2009)

@ Steppenwolf RM:  Ich war leider erst einen einzigen Tag in meinem Leben in Winterberg aber was ich so höre soll der Park immer in gutem Zustand sein und an dem einen Tag habe ich sowohl auf der Strecke, am Lift und im Shop sehr viele positive Eindrücke sammeln dürfen. Allein die Tatsache das auch nach der 15. Liftfahrt mir oben am Berg mein Bike zum 15. mal mit einem netten "Bitteschön, viel Spass" überreicht wird war so ungewöhnlich das ich es mir bis heute merke. Was in BMais mit dem Bike am Lift passiert wurde vor einigen Seiten hier besprochen...

Was die Streckenpflege und Streckenneubau in PDS anbelangt kann ich nur zu meinem Wort stehen - ich habe leider keine Beweisfotos. Entweder Du glaubst mir das oder Du frägst die anderen in meiner Bikegruppe die sich auch teilweise hier tummeln. Nicks gibts auf Anfrage. Wenn Du in PDS keine Anfänger haben willst dann empfehle ich Dir die schwarzen Downhills im Bikepark Chatel, den schwarzen Dange.H in Chatel oder die WC-Strecke in Champery.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2009)

@Pyrosteiner

Ich glaub Dir gerne, dass Du dort wen gesehen hast. Hab ich letztes Jahr auch. Vor uns war aber keiner da  Is mir aber auch egal. Die neuen Trails waren ja schon schick. Ich werde mich an der Diskussion auch nicht weiter beteiligen. Wie gesagt wird eh ständig das selbe gesabbert.
Ach ja, die Anfänger sind nicht das Thema. Ihr bescheuertes benehmen ist es aber. Ich hab damals mein Bike nicht auf die Strecke gelegt und Fotos gemacht oder stand mit Bike auf dem Absprung eines Sprunges. Nein ich stand ohne Bike dort und bin zur Seite wenn jemand kam. 


Zu Winterberg. Die Strecke ist gepflegt und die Leute am Lift sind nett. 
Absolut erwähnenswert. Die Strecke macht noch dazu Spaß. An einem Samstag brauchste dort aber net hin. Zu kurze Strecke mit zu vielen Leuten. Anfahrt zum Park ist mehr als Bescheiden. Zumindest von Wiesbaden aus. Für die Anfahrt kann aber der Park nix 

Ich  Todtnau und Bmais mit seinen Strecken.
Man muss nicht lange stehen und wenn doch, wird in Bmais der 2. Lift geöffnet. Ich brauch keinen Slope Style und NS. Ich fresse auch nicht an der Imbissbude für 12 Euro und reg mich dann auf das Todtnau 6 Euro mehr kostet als Winterberg. 

Ich bin in 4 Wochen wieder in Bmais und dann schau ich mal wie es "wirklich" ist.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2009)

@ Steppenwolf:

Also wennst in BMais bist dann lohnt es sich schon paar Euros zu investiern und unten im Gasthaus ein Schnitzl mit Pommes zu essen. Wenn dann der Teller kommt werden Deine Augen Ohren machen 


Wenn ich so kurz nachdenke ist das eigendlich so die einzigste Sensation die mir aktuell zum GK einfällt... die Schnitzel...


----------



## san_andreas (22. August 2009)

Mir ist in Winterberg das Kinn runtergeklappt, so gut ist dort der Streckenzustand.
Da kommt wohl kein anderer Park in D dran.
Dort ziehen aber auch alle an einem Strang: die gesamte Region,Gemeinde, Unterkünfte, Naturschutz und Sponsoren.

Die bayerischen Bauern und Grundbesitzer mit ihren dicken, goldenen Daumen haben so ein starkes Commitment halt wohl nicht nötig. Die werden ja von der EU sogar unterstützt, wenn sie ihre Flächen NICHT bewirtschaften.


----------



## Daniöl (22. August 2009)

die einstellung der bayrischen bauern zu fast allem ist: "Sowas woi ma hia net hom, des hots friarah ah net gem"


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2009)

Daniöl schrieb:


> die einstellung der bayrischen bauern zu fast allem ist: "Sowas woi ma hia net hom, des hots friarah ah net gem"



Den Spruch kann ich nimmer hören.... aber dann 180 PS Traktoren kaufen und Anhänger mit 50 Kubikmeter Volumen das man mit dem Auto in nen Hof reinfahren muss wenn einem so ein Monster entgegenkommt weil der die ganze Straßenbreite braucht.
Bei uns haben die meisten armen Bauern ne Maschinenhalle da könnt man 3 Bikehallen draus machen, neue Wohnhäuser und die Biogasanlagen mitten in der Natur (bei mir Abenstal) werden größer und größer.

Und genau die sitzen im Gemeinderat, sind Jäger usw. und lassen solche Sprüche ab. Sollen die doch den Ochsen vorspannen und die Feldarbeit mit 200 Leuten machen.... so wars früher... jaaa!!!


Aber jetzt sind wir voll weg vom Thema...


----------



## flodiho (22. August 2009)

egoistisch??? 

nur mal so am Rande: Wir waren heute zu 11 auf der DH und haben sie wie geleckt gemacht...und das bei strömenden Regen und auf freiwilliger Basis. 
Ich verstehs dass das mit den leeren Verprechungen blöd ist, aber dafür können "wir Locals" nichts. Is dem Schneider seine Sache.

Du sagst immer das es ewig schade um den Bikepark is und die Strecken so schlecht bzw ruppig und mit Steinen sind. Andererseits willst du ne "Männerstrecke". ??? 

Ich sag nur, komm vorbei und helf mit wenn dir das so wies ist nicht passt. Dann hast du die Möglichkeit dich Sreckentechnisch zu verwirklichen wie du willst. Nicht immer nur lästern und motzen. Aber wurde ja sowiso alles schon 1000 mal gesagt. 

Hab jetz auch kein Bock mehr, mich hier für irgendwelche Sachen die vom Schneider aus gehen zu rechtfertigen.  Bin raus. 

Euch noch viel Spaß in PDS und Winterberg.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2009)

@ flodiho: Ich will hier keinesfalls irgendwen persönlich angreifen, schlecht machen oder mich streiten... niemals !!!

Wir sind alle Biker und für den derzeitigen Zustand können wir doch eigendlich am wenigsten - wir sind nur die Leidtragenden.

Das mit der "Männerstrecke" da verwechselst Du mich mit nem anderen User, lese nochmal nach bitte. MIR ist ne flowige Strecke mit Spasselementen aus Stein, Dirt und Holz am liebsten. Ich brauch keine Mutproben und kein übermäßiges Risiko denn ich bin selbständig und hab viel arbeit.

Auch wenns mir nichts bringt, trotzdem danke für Dein/Euer Engagement.
Dein Ratschlag in aller Ehren aber meine überaus spärliche Freizeit verbringe ich ungern damit die Arbeit von anderen zu machen die dafür Kohle einschieben. Sofern es eine Gegenleistung gäbe denke ich darüber gern nach.


Ich war heut bei top Wetter in Manching Motocross fahren. Durch den Regen in der Nacht war die Strecke der Megahammer... dunkler, feuchter griffiger Werksboden... reinballern in die Kurve, Bike rumdriften, Gaaaaaas und teils mit Wheely raus! Es war viel los, jeder hatte ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht und um wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen... der Verein hat nachmittag um 14 Uhr für 30 Minuten die Strecke gesperrt um diese schnell frisch zu gruppern, eggen + schieben und sorgte damit für Idealstbedingungen besser wie in Italien.


----------



## Stylo77 (23. August 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande: Wir waren heute zu 11 auf der DH und haben sie wie geleckt gemacht...und das bei strömenden Regen und auf freiwilliger Basis.



das ist toll, ich kann mich daran erinnern das es früher essen , unterkunft und ne saisonkarte gab !
das allein zeigt doch vieviel der park noch "wert" ist


----------



## flodiho (23. August 2009)

Wir habens gern gemacht und haben die Strecke schon mal fürn IXS Cup bissle fit gemacht.  Aber leider ist sie schon fast so wie vorher. Das ist eben das Problem wenn man bei Regen auch offen hat.


----------



## Cindarella (23. August 2009)

> Datum:	 12.09.09 - 13.09.09
> Veranstalter:	 Bikepark Geiskopf
> Kontakt:	 Hans Gröner
> Mobil:	 +49 1719574142
> ...


Hans??ist das jetzt ein neuer Chef?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paiza (23. August 2009)

Wir wollen vom 3.9.-6.9. auf den Gk

Ist die DH Strecke noch offen, da eine Wochen später der IXS stattfindet!?!?!?


----------



## GMP-biker (23. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Mutproben und kein übermäßiges Risiko denn ich bin selbständig und hab viel arbeit.
> .



also wenn du so viel arbeitest und dazu noch so viel hier schreibst wann fährst du dann eig. rad


----------



## flodiho (23. August 2009)

Paiza schrieb:


> Wir wollen vom 3.9.-6.9. auf den Gk
> 
> Ist die DH Strecke noch offen, da eine Wochen später der IXS stattfindet!?!?!?



Ja, glaub schon. Du wirst aber damit rechnen müssen, dass Leute auf der Strecke unterwegs sind wegen Umbau, Vorbereitungen usw.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2009)

GMP-biker schrieb:


> also wenn du so viel arbeitest und dazu noch so viel hier schreibst wann fährst du dann eig. rad




Wenn Du es genau wissen willst verbrachte ich die letzten 18 Tage insgesamt mit 3x Motocross und 8 Tage in Bikeparks 
2x je Woche Bikepark oder MX muss schon sein wenn ich an den anderen Tagen im Schnitt 15 Stunden arbeite.

Sparen tu ich beim schlafen, das Leben ist zu schön um es zu verschlafen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2009)

Hehe, wie nett.... jetzt habens im Bikepark auch langsam gespannt das die Rusel gesperrt ist und grad vor wenigen Minuten einen Newsletter rausgeschickt...


In dem Newsletter steht übrigens das die Strecke bis mindestens 14.9. gesperrt ist.


Ich hoffe die Bauarbeiter legen beim Neubau der Straße nen anderen Elan an den Tag wie die Leut ausm Bikepark beim Abriss + Aufbau des Evil Eyes sonst is die Straße wohl bis 2011 gesperrt ....


----------



## flodiho (23. August 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bauarbeiter legen beim Neubau der Straße nen anderen Elan an den Tag wie die Leut ausm Bikepark beim Abriss + Aufbau des Evil Eyes sonst is die Straße wohl bis 2011 gesperrt ....



Langsam wirds echt ne Lachnummer hier, findest du nicht?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2009)

japp ... langsam wird die sache lächerlich.

das bringt rein gar nichts. soviel negativ energie hilft überhaupt nicht. die freiwilligen streckenbauer müssten fast froh sein wenn nicht mehr soviele den gk besuchen da die strecken dann länger halten 

man sollt die situation einfach mal so hinnehmen und das beste draus machen. zu ändern ist sie im moment halt mal net. 

ich habs selbst oft genug erleben müssen das wir dhler halt mehr bittgänger sind und quasi nur gnädigerweiße lift fahrn dürfen . solang wir uns dann auch noch gegeneinander niedermachen wird sich das auch net ändern.

@pyro...
ich weiß nicht was du erreichen willst ... du hast sicher auch recht aber das hilft doch nichts das hier gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen.


----------



## lauti2 (24. August 2009)

> Aber leider ist sie schon fast so wie vorher. Das ist eben das Problem wenn man bei Regen auch offen hat.



Wie jezt is schon wieder alles aufgefahren oder was ???
Sind auch schon wieder lose Steine da???
Und ich dachte ich könnte morgen mal ordentlich Hardtail Downhillen...
ohne übermäsig viele Bremswellen und losen Steinen...
Naja dan wirds halt wieder Arm training...


----------



## GMP-biker (24. August 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Wie jezt is schon wieder alles aufgefahren oder was ???
> Sind auch schon wieder lose Steine da???
> Und ich dachte ich könnte morgen mal ordentlich Hardtail Downhillen...
> ohne übermäsig viele Bremswellen und losen Steinen...
> Naja dan wirds halt wieder Arm training...




dann ist jetzt die besste zeit dafür haben die letzen tage mid 10 freiwilligen helfern noch mal danke übrigens die strecke ausgeräumt und wieder fit gemacht auch die ganzen landungen sind wieder clean und die nervige stufe im mittel teil haben wir auch beseitigt. Die evil eye ist auch fast fertig zumindest kann man sie schon schön flowig durchfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GMP-biker (24. August 2009)

Cindarella schrieb:


> Hans??ist das jetzt ein neuer Chef?


nein immer noch der alte das ist nur für den ixs cup


----------



## Stoegl (24. August 2009)

GMP-biker schrieb:


> dann ist jetzt die besste zeit dafür haben die letzen tage mid 10 freiwilligen helfern noch mal danke übrigens die strecke ausgeräumt und wieder fit gemacht auch die ganzen landungen sind wieder clean und die nervige stufe im mittel teil haben wir auch beseitigt. Die evil eye ist auch fast fertig zumindest kann man sie schon schön flowig durchfahren.


Das klingt ja super! Vielen dank an euch & Respekt an eure Motivation! Auch wenn wohl beim Bikepark-Management (an welcher Stelle auch immer) einiges schiefläuft find ichs super, dass ihr euch (unentgeldlich) so für die Streckenpflege einsetzt!


----------



## Cindarella (24. August 2009)

GMP-biker schrieb:


> nein immer noch der alte das ist nur für den ixs cup



achso ok thx


----------



## Astaroth (24. August 2009)

werd morgen mal wieder am Start sein!


----------



## flodiho (24. August 2009)

ich auch..


----------



## Astaroth (24. August 2009)

na dann sieht man sich mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (25. August 2009)

jo, bissl filmen. brauch neues material.. hihih..


----------



## mfux (25. August 2009)

GMP-biker schrieb:


> dann ist jetzt die besste zeit dafür haben die letzen tage mid 10 freiwilligen helfern noch mal danke übrigens die strecke ausgeräumt und wieder fit gemacht auch die ganzen landungen sind wieder clean und die nervige stufe im mittel teil haben wir auch beseitigt. Die evil eye ist auch fast fertig zumindest kann man sie schon schön flowig durchfahren.



Die Stufen waren doch ziemlich spassig...


----------



## lauti2 (25. August 2009)

Wir fahren morgen zum Geißkopf...mal schauen ob wir trotz Sraßensperrung hin finden...


----------



## Astaroth (25. August 2009)

Servus,
nach langer Abwesenheit am GK konnte ich heute keine grossen Umbaumaßnahmen an der DH feststellen, bis auf eine Steinstufe die in der Mitte entfernt wurde. Die Streckenbeschaffenheit der DH ist in meinen Augen ziemlich ausgefahren und keine Autobahn mehr wie zum Anfang der Saison aber so soll es doch auch sein, oder?!?

Das gleiche kann man auch über die Freeride sagen die mir aber in diesem Zustand sehr taugt. Was ein wenig stört sind die losen Steine aber wenn man beim fahren die Augen offen hat dann kann man ja problemlos ausweichen.

Der neue EvilEye gefällt mir bis jetzt eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn im Mittelteil noch was "anständiges" reingebaut wird dann bin ich ganz zufrieden damit.

Flo wo warst du den heut?

MfG
Astaroth

PS: hab heute gemerkt das ich wieder öfter Biken muss denn meine "Fahrkünste" waren schon mal besser ;-)


----------



## Playlife8 (25. August 2009)

Welche Steinstufe im Mittelteil wurde denn entfernt????


----------



## Astaroth (25. August 2009)

Die erste nach dem "Baumstammdrop" wo du dann nach der Linkskurve die zwei Stufen hattest.


----------



## flodiho (25. August 2009)

Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Hab mit meinem Opi nen Traktor restauriert.


----------



## Astaroth (25. August 2009)

a ned schlecht. bin vielleicht morgen nochmal oben.


----------



## Playlife8 (25. August 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Die erste nach dem "Baumstammdrop" wo du dann nach der Linkskurve die zwei Stufen hattest.



So´n shit, die Stelle war doch immer eine nette Herausforderung!


----------



## flodiho (25. August 2009)

Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Hab mit meinem Opi nen Traktor restauriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (25. August 2009)

@Asaroth 
Morgen ist Regen session angesagt...ich würd sagen wenig leute...also man sieht sich ...


----------



## rotzifotzi (25. August 2009)

was mich wundert ist, warum sich nicht mal jemand vom bikepark selber hier äussert - der didi hatte ja in lenzerheide sonst auch allüberall die waffel offen...


----------



## Jambo12 (25. August 2009)

so is der diddi halt !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. August 2009)

rotzifotzi schrieb:


> was mich wundert ist, warum sich nicht mal jemand vom bikepark selber hier äussert - der didi hatte ja in lenzerheide sonst auch allüberall die waffel offen...



Wäre positiv denn dann würde man sicher erfahren warum manches so ist und evtl. Probleme und Schwierigkeiten erkennen von denen wir hier gar nix wissen oder ahnen.
Vielleicht wäre dann auch das Verständnis für die derzeitige Lage größer oder es könnten durch gemeinsame Diskussion Vorschläge und Lösungen erarbeitet werden....



@ floh, das Zitat oben find ich nicht unbedingt lächerlich... wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen heisst es und die Bauzeit und alles Rund um den Evil Eye ist schon merkwürdig komisch. Ich hab diesen Satz eigendlich nur geschrieben weil mir was aufgefallen ist.
Auf der Homepage vom staatlichen Bauamt Passau ist die Sperrung und Bauarbeiten genau aufgeschlüsselt mit konkreten Terminen die scheinbar fix sind.

Im Newsletter werden diese Fixtermine umformuliert und es steht "... mindestens bis zum..."  - als würde man in BMais jetzt schon davon ausgehen das es länger dauert... also quasi wie im Park.




Mag sein das ich zu konsequent bin - im Gegensatz zu Dir der sich mehrfach verabschiedet und doch fleissig weiterschreibt 



Weis eigendlich einer von den Locals evtl. eine kürzere Umleitungsstrecke und möchte diese hier beschreiben?


----------



## flodiho (26. August 2009)

Für dich doch gerne Liebling. Autobahn gerade aus weiterfahren bis auf Ruhmansfelden und dann hinten rum über March. 

Edit: Wieso überhaupt du willst doch nicht wirklich in diesen grottenschlechten Bikepark mit den egoistischen Locals fahren oder? 

Ich hab weitergeschrieben weil ichs langsam einfach lustig finde was hier so abgeht und wieso hier so ein Aufstand ist.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. August 2009)

Ach Spozl danke... aber ist das nicht die normale Umfahrungsroute?


Ja weisst, lange Geschichte warum ich das wissen will... Erstens bin ich nicht egoistisch und es könnt mehr Leute geben die Interesse an einer kürzeren Umleitungsstrecke haben...  ... und zweitens fahr ich ja gern 40 KM weiter aber auf der selben Straße und wenn die Rusel gesperrt ist dann bin ich davon ja auch betroffen... 

Aber dann ab Mitte September bin ich dann schon mal wieder in diesem grottenschlechten Park, hab hier noch ne Streckenberechtigungskarte die ich immer im Vorraus kauf um am Morgen nicht anstehn zu müssen und ne Punktekarte mit ca. 80 Punkten liegt hier auch noch rum...

Mit den Locals kann ich dann aber auch nicht fahren, da bin ich viel zu langsaaaam. Aber sehn werden wir uns evtl. schon und bei nem Bier den Klappstuhl, ähh, Kriegsbeil begraben.


----------



## vatti (26. August 2009)

klingt doch so als ob der park durchaus gut befahrbar ist.
werd mir morgen oder am freitag mal nen überblick verschaffen. fahre von münchen mit dem auto zum geisskopf. hätte noch einen platz frei, jemand interesse ?


----------



## oBATMANo (26. August 2009)

Die auf der Homepage genannte Umfahrung dauert genauso lang wie der normale weg. Waren am Sa dort. Gibt sich rein gar nix.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2009)

bin auch die nächsten Tage da, werd allerdings zwischendurch mal in Spicak sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (26. August 2009)

Kann irgend ein local den Leuten vom Bikepark ausrichten das sie bei der Evil Eye nach dem ersten Brechsand-Kicker  bei der Landung den Baum links davon mal anschauen sollen ob da nich eine Matte oder irgendwas zur Sicherung hin gehört...
Ich bin da heute frontal mit dem Kopf zu erst gegen den Baum gecrasht...ka wie schnell ich war aufjedenfall so schnell das ich den Kicker leicht in di eLandung gesrungen bin...
dann leider etwas ins schleudern gekomen...


----------



## flodiho (26. August 2009)

Wird gemacht. Bin morgen eh am Start. Wobei da eigentlich genügend Platz ist..


----------



## lauti2 (26. August 2009)

Hm...also ich bin viellecht ein bisschen weit gesprungen...und dann war auch schon der baum da...kann gut sein das nur ich so  was schaff...
ich habs ja uch geschafft das ich bei der wall nach da funbox oben fast raus gefahren wär...ich sag nur di emuddy mary spuren ganz links ausen auf der landung sind von mir...


----------



## BommelMaster (28. August 2009)

hallo

ist morgen abend wer oben mit grillen und übernachten?

welche straße ist nun genau gesperrt? von wo bis wo?


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2009)

Update zum Evil Eye: heute haben sie einen neuen Kicker in den Evil Eye rein gezimmert 

Auf der Downhill waren sie auch mit dem Bagger unterwegs, haben dort im Mittelteil nach der letzten Steinstufe alles mit Erde aufgefüllt.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2009)

soooo nach einem schönen trip übern Gaißkopf nach spicak, bin ich echt zufrieden mit allem...

zum Gaißkopf: Momentan etwas Goldgräberstimmung, es wird gearbeitet, gewerkelt, es sind Leute eingestellt worden, die Ahnung haben was sie tun, und es wird gebaut. Leider, und das is das nicht so dolle, ist es nun Ende der Saison. Wenn man andere Bikeparks anschaut, z.b. Spicak in der Tschechei an der Grenze, und Semmering nähe Wien. Dort sind die Strecken Anfang der Saison fertig geworden und sind nun wunderbar fahrbar.

In Spicak - den park kann man jedem empfehlen - wurde eine schöne technische Strecke gebaut, verwinkelt, steil, steinig, mit wurzeln, highspeed-passagen und zirkenpassagen. wunderschön zu fahren. wem das nicht gefällt findet in der lustigen Dualstrecke mit einigen netten anliegern, wallrides, und kleinen Sprüngen sein Auskommen. Tageskarte 13 Euro - da kann man nicht meckern. vom Geißkopf ca 1 STunde autofahrt, absolut empfehlenswert für einen Tag.

der Gaißkopf hat schöne Strecken, die Freeride - everbodys Darling ist nachwie vor klasse. der Downhill... naja was soll ich sagen, Stellenweise eine einzige riesenbreite geröllhalde. landungen auf hunderten kleinen losen Steinen. Das kommt natürlich auch durch den Untergrund, und es ist sehr mühsam immer alles rauszupicken, das ist auch unmöglich, andererseits muss man sich halt vllt ne andere Streckenbeschaffenheit überlegen. Dem Ottonormal biker macht das immer weniger Spass, wenigstens sieht man fast keinen mehr auf der Downhillstrecke...

nochmal was zum Lift Am Gaißkopf, das Personal ist supernett und hat auch eine alte punkte karte auf der noch 12 punkte waren auf eine neue überschrieben, hat mir noch 2 punkte geschenkt dass ich 2 mal nach oben fahren kann. freundlich und hilfsbereit. Leider jedoch, und das wissen glaube ich einige hier. ist das "radlrunterschubsen" am oberen Lifthäusel, eine unart, die ich mir so nicht gefallen lassen will. beim ersten mal rauffahren hats der werte Herr versucht, ging nicht - dann strärker geschubbst, dann gings - resultat, der Flite Sattel an der Unterseite aufgerissen. Der sattel hat da eben ne nase, und die ist sehr empfindlich. habe gehört dass er einem schonmal die i-beam stütze abgerisse hat. Das geht halt gar nicht. Beim zweiten mal hab ich gesagt ich hebs mir selber runter - und ernte Böse blicke von Ihm. Ich zahl da viel geld für die Liftkarte, und muss damit rechnen, dass da mein Sattel ruiniert wird. Ich verstehs dass der Job da oben öde sein kann, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht mit den Rädern der Kunden so umspringen.

Gibts ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (31. August 2009)

Dasmit dem  Lift wurde schon mal hier besprochen...Am besten ihnen Freundlich sagen das man eine Empfindlichen Sattel hat und sie das Rad bitte runterheben könnten und nicht schubsen...
Also ich das lezte mal oben war war oben wurde mir das Rad jedesmal runtergehebt ...


----------



## didi.H (1. September 2009)

Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich bin nur eine 400 Aushilfskraft, die Entscheidungen treffen Andere.


----------



## Carpos (1. September 2009)

Seit ich letzte Woche da war, ist auch mein Sattel kaputt.
Aber was solls, dann ist das Leder an der Seite halt etwas zerrissen...
Der Sattel wird jetzt halt nur noch für den Bikepark benutzt.


----------



## rotzifotzi (1. September 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich bin nur eine 400 Aushilfskraft, die Entscheidungen treffen Andere.



Wer trifft dann Entscheidungen?


----------



## rfgs (1. September 2009)

mein letzter besuch am g-kopf liegt 5 jahre zurück und war heute dann mal wieder da.

meine federwege haben sich verkleinert seit damals,mein können auch(und zwar maximal).
der DH ist echt bitter(wobei ich sagen muss,dass ich nicht wirklich einen erfahrungswert bezogen auf andere parks hab,ausser evtl oberammergau).mir kam der gedanke,dass ich gerne gegen ein WC strecke ala fort williams eintauschen würde  .
gibts hier jemanden der da länger als 10meter am stück seine bremsen komplett offen hat? ich war zwar so interessiert,dass ich 2,5 mal runter gerumpelt bin,aber spass kam keiner auf,geröllwüste triffts am besten.wer sein radl/körper kaputthacken will,ist da am besten aufgehoben....?
der freeride,ist auch nix um mal ein flow erlebnis zu bekommen,allerdings konnte ich da auch mal die bremsen offen lassen und mal sowas wie den genuss eines angedeuteten anliegers mitnehmen.
alles in allem eine interessante erfahrung,die beiden strecken würden mir aber mit mehr als 160mm hinten und vorne mehr spass machen.
hinfahren werd ich trotzdem nochmal;ehrgeiz und so blabla

gruaß

roland

kleiner nachtrag zum DH
die stelle an der dieses rinnsal in der strecke das erste mal auftaucht,kurz vor einer ca 90° rechtskurve ist der abschuss,da würde es mich brennend interessieren wie da ein profi durchackert !


----------



## lauti2 (1. September 2009)

Alos ich finde man kann am Geißkopf auch mit wenig Federweg oder auch mit HT viel Spaß haben ....wer was flowiges will fährt hald bikerx der is ja flow pur...oder die neue evil eye die macht auch sehr viel spaß....die freeride ist meiner meinug nach auch noch gut zu fahren mim HT ...beim Downhill naja ....das obere Stück ist schon noch Spaßig aber dann wirds halt ne Downhill Strecke...


----------



## rfgs (1. September 2009)

meine gelenke sind 31 jahre alt.
es geht vieles,aber ob man immer muß?


----------



## lauti2 (1. September 2009)

Dann kann man ja Bikerx oder vielleicht auch mal langasamer fahren...
Ausedem gehören so alte Gelenke auch wieder mal ordentlich eingefahren...
Kein Scherz ich kenn jemanden der fährt Downhill gegen die Knieschmerzen...wenn das ganze ma ordenlich angesträngt wir hat er wiede ne weile ruhe...und der is schon 32...


----------



## noco (1. September 2009)

@rfgs



> hinfahren werd ich trotzdem nochmal;ehrgeiz und so blabla



Sieht aus als hättest du mit der Strecke noch eine Rechnung offen....

Bin am Sonntag seit einem Jahr wieder da gewesen und muss sagen, dass mir die Strecke sehr gepflegt vorkam. Zumindest mit genug Federweg!

Allerdings muss ich auch dringend nochmal hin, denn ich kann mir die DH einfach nicht merken. Suche mir Linien aus, schau mir genau alles an und bei der nächsten Abfahrt ist wieder alles ganz anders.....könnt mich schon wieder aufregen ---aber man wird halt nicht jünger!

Die FR ist aber schon sehr geil!

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## oBATMANo (1. September 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich bin nur eine 400 Aushilfskraft, die Entscheidungen treffen Andere.



Stell Dein Licht nicht untern Scheffel
Ohne Dich bräuchte schon lang keiner mehr in den Park fahren
Nen paar Schüler aus dem nächsten Dorf die für umsonst buddeln können sicher keinen Park erhalten.



> Wer trifft dann Entscheidungen?



didi.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (2. September 2009)

@noco
jaja linie merken geht auf dem DH halt ein bisserl schlecht in manchen abschnitten,ich glaub da ist nix gescheites zu finden ;-).
das hat bei mir auf der freeride heute aber gut funktioniert,bis auf die stellen an denen sich die strecke etwas auffächert oder kleine abzweigungen hat.

gruß

roland


----------



## silberwald (2. September 2009)

rfgs schrieb:


> mein letzter besuch am g-kopf liegt 5 jahre zurück und war heute dann mal wieder da.
> 
> meine federwege haben sich verkleinert seit damals,mein können auch(und zwar maximal).
> der DH ist echt bitter(wobei ich sagen muss,dass ich nicht wirklich einen erfahrungswert bezogen auf andere parks hab,ausser evtl oberammergau).mir kam der gedanke,dass ich gerne gegen ein WC strecke ala fort williams eintauschen würde  .
> ...



Meinst du die Stelle nach dem Geröllfeld, wo man rechts an der Seite vorbeieiern kann. Ich glaub die Stelle hat einen gefühlten 2m Drop. Bei 1:15 auf dem Streckenvideo. Gib doch mal die Zeit beim Streckenvideo an, wo du die Stelle meinst. Was ich so gesehen hab, ist es wohl am besten, wenn man die Drops fährt (Kopfsache), die riesen Sprünge kann man ja auslassen.

Wobei mir die DH persönlich mehr Spass macht (ohne den Mittelteil) als der obere Teil des Freerides. Allerdings ist die DH ja jetzt bis 10 Sept. eh gesperrt. Leider hab ich mir letzten Samstag bei einem kleinen Unfall wohl das Fahren für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen versaut. Hätte die DH diese Saison gern noch öfters gefahren.


----------



## rfgs (2. September 2009)

silberwald,ich hab jetzt mal das video der parkseite angesehen;
ich meine die rechtskurve und deren "anfahrt" bei ca 1:20.
also(ich hab das video jetzt zum ersten mal gesehen) entweder täuscht die kameraaufnahme,oder aber die strecke hat gestern eine etwas andere bodenbeschaffenheit gehabt,zbsp in der angesprochenen kurve.....
was ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist,warum man in das freie wiesenstück nicht eine leichte spur/anlieger hineinbuddelt? egal
gruß


----------



## lofi (2. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich wÃ¼rde gerne zum Bikepark GeiÃkopf in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen fahren. Kann mir jemand einen guten Tipp geben, wo man gÃ¼nstig RÃ¤der dafÃ¼r ausleihen kann? (Vorort kostet es 50â¬)


----------



## silberwald (2. September 2009)

rfgs schrieb:


> silberwald,ich hab jetzt mal das video der parkseite angesehen;
> ich meine die rechtskurve und deren "anfahrt" bei ca 1:20.
> also(ich hab das video jetzt zum ersten mal gesehen) entweder tÃ¤uscht die kameraaufnahme,oder aber die strecke hat gestern eine etwas andere bodenbeschaffenheit gehabt,zbsp in der angesprochenen kurve.....
> was ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist,warum man in das freie wiesenstÃ¼ck nicht eine leichte spur/anlieger hineinbuddelt? egal
> gruÃ



Jetzt weiss ich welche Stelle du meinst. Die kommt erst nach dem Drop/Sprung. Ist das die die mit den "flachen" Steinen, die man auch vom Lift aus sehen kann?
Nach meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es wohl am besten mittig oder leicht rechts zu fahren, da links zwar einfacher ist, sich aber unten links weicher, loser Sand befand (als ich die letzten Male da gefahren bin), in dem ich gern mit dem Vorderrad hÃ¤ngengeblieben bin. Die, die da das Gas offen hatten, sind da eher rechts "gesprungen".

Zum Material der Strecke:
Die haben ja die letzten Tage die Strecke (auch fÃ¼r den IXS Cup) wieder hergerichtet. Vielleicht haben sie da ja Material hingebaut. 

Ist die denn im Moment immer noch so steinig?

Zum Flow der Strecken: Da find ich den Dual und die Biker-X am besten (wechselnde Anlieger, SprÃ¼nge und so). Wenn man die Linie am oberen und unteren Teil des DH kennt, ist der auch gut. Geht mir jedenfalls so. Den oberen Teil vom DH fahr ich gerne, dan "quÃ¤l" ich mich etwas durch den Mittelteil und dann kommt ja wieder der untere Teil vom DH. In den kann man ja auch einsteigen, in dem man einfach den ersten Anlieger vom Biker-X hochfÃ¤hrt. Dabei aber auf etwaige Fahrer auf der DH achten, bevor man losfÃ¤hrt.



@lofi: ich glaub nicht, das es in nÃ¤herer Umgebung die MÃ¶glichkeit gibt, RÃ¤der fÃ¼r den Park auszuleihen. Wenn du dir "nur" das Freddy ausleist, kostets ja nur 40â¬. Damit kommst du auch Ã¼berall runter. Die DH ist ja bis 10.09. eh gesperrt.

Protektoren und Helm hast du aber, oder? Weil die must du dir auch noch leihen, wenn du keine hast. Weil ganz ohne lassen die dich evtl. nicht auf die Strecke.


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. September 2009)

Nur ohne Helm nicht. protektoren sollten aber definitiv  und vorallem von Anfängern getragen werden.


----------



## lofi (2. September 2009)

Also ich habe Schutzkleidung vom Motocross, Helm, Brustpanzer, Ellbogenschützer, Handschuhe, Knieschützer


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. September 2009)

rfgs schrieb:


> was ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist,warum man in das freie wiesenstück nicht eine leichte spur/anlieger hineinbuddelt? egal
> gruß




Wann wurde gleich wieder der neue DH gebaut? Sommer 2007?
Dann wurde das obige für Frühjahr 2008 versprochen... umgestaltung der Skipistenquerung mit Table usw.



Ist die Info korrekt das der DH bis zum Rennen gesperrt ist??? Kann das wer bestätigen?


@ lofi: MX-Zeug ist OK bis auf die Stiefel 
Bikeverleih gibts nur dort, mir ist nichts anderes bekannt.
Am besten Du nimmst Deine Cross mit und fährst damit den FR von unten nach oben, ackerst die losen Steine raus und fräst ein paar Anlieger...


----------



## dAsGerAeT (3. September 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ist die Info korrekt das der DH bis zum Rennen gesperrt ist??? Kann das wer bestätigen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Guckst Du: http://bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=aktuell/100aktuell&mainsite=aktuell/200start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (3. September 2009)

Die Dh ist bis 13.Sep gesperrt? Langsam kann man auf den Park echt ********n!
Sorry, ich weiß, ich weiß, die alte Leier wieder...ABER:
Soll man jetzt 200km mitm Auto fahren, um den ganzen Tag den ollen Freeride zu fahren? Lächerlich! Für was zahl ich denn? Das selbe beim EvilEye! Dauernd gesperrt... Das kann ja gar nicht sein, oder?? Langsam reichts!
Nächstes Jahr seh ich gnadenlos schwarz, für den Geisskopf! 
Tja, das wars dann wohl im großen und ganzen,  für diese Saison!

Gruß an alle Besserwisser, die jetzt wohl wieder was zum nörgeln haben! Ihr könnt mich gerne mal anreden, am Geisskopf, dann werden wir das mal ausdiskutieren! Weißer T4, mit LA-Kennzeichen!

fux


----------



## ewoq (3. September 2009)

dir ist schon klar das naechste woche rennen ist? wann soll die strecke denn vorbereitet werden wenn nicht jetzt?


----------



## oBATMANo (3. September 2009)

Was braucht die Wiesenüberquerung nen Anlieger?
Dann wirds doch total langweilig. Die zweite Kurve hat doch eh schon ne ausgefahrene Spur die man als Anlieger nehmen kann und bei der ersten Kurve braucht man keinen.

Die Strecke ist wohl gesperrt fürs Rennen nächstes WE und wurde dafür extra hergerichtet. 

Der DH in BM zählt auch nicht zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken und ich könnte mir manches besser vorstellen, aber das ewig selbe Gejammer ist doch fürn Hintern und manches gar albern.

Der Thread hier ist langsam genauso lächerlich wie der "ich kündige mein downhill mag Abo"

Aber wenn ihr Eier zu Haus bleibt gibts weniger Bremswellen


----------



## mfux (3. September 2009)

ewoq schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das naechste woche rennen ist? wann soll die strecke denn vorbereitet werden wenn nicht jetzt?



Ja, ist mir klar! Aber wenn man die Strecke nur einmal am Saisonanfang herrichtet, ists ja klar, das die Strecke jetzt dauernd gesperrt ist.  Außerdem werden da jetzt  Arbeiten gemacht, die ich nicht unter "herrichten" einordnen würde. Eher unter Neubau...Evtl. etwas kurzfristig, oder??

Überleg mal! Bin letztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel, der sich alles(Rad, Ausrüstung) ausgeliehen hat... Da wurde uns gesagt, der EvilEye ist ab mittag zu fahren...Klar das das nnicht so war! Genauso am DH "ab Mittag könnt ihr fahren"! und was war? Mein Kumpel hat mal richtig viel Geld bezahlt, um den ganzen Tag die Freeride-Strecke fahern zu dürfen... Wir haben sogar gesagt, das wir nur nen halben Tag nehmen, wenn nur der Freeride befahrbar war. "Neenee, ab mittag lohnt sich das sicher"...

Den sieht der G-Kopf nicht mehr, ist sich irgendwie ziemlich verarscht vorgekommen! Vor allem haben wir in der Früh angerufen, ob alles OK ist! Auch auf der HP waren alle Strecken offen...Und dann kann man sich auch noch dumm anmachen lassen, ala: "Hoffentlich fahrt ihr nicht zu viel aufm Freeride, weil wer sich ein Radl ausleiht, macht sowieso die Strecke kaputt...!" Wo denn dann? Übungsparcour??

Ich würde nicht sagen, das ich zu viele nicht erfüllbare Anforderungen stelle, sondern eher bis jetzt immer einfach gefahren bin. Aber langsam wirds zuviel, mit dem ganzen Ärger! 
Außerdem würd ich vermuten, das die meisten, die sich hier beschweren, eher "traurig" sind, was so am GK abgeht! Da wär soviel Potenzial!

Trotzdem nix für ungut!


----------



## flodiho (5. September 2009)

einerseits wollt ihr gute Strecken, anderseits habt ihr kein Bock auf Streckenpflegezeiten. Der park ist 7 Tage die Woche offen, wann sollen sie denn dann Streckenpflege betreiben? Am besten Nachts oder? 

Nix für ungut, aber manche haben echt Vorstellungen.....unglaublich.


----------



## Stylo77 (5. September 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> einerseits wollt ihr gute Strecken, anderseits habt ihr kein Bock auf Streckenpflegezeiten. Der park ist 7 Tage die Woche offen, wann sollen sie denn dann Streckenpflege betreiben? Am besten Nachts oder?
> 
> Nix für ungut, aber manche haben echt Vorstellungen.....unglaublich.




zahlst du im hotel für eine nacht und darfst erst früh ins zimmer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (5. September 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> einerseits wollt ihr gute Strecken, anderseits habt ihr kein Bock auf Streckenpflegezeiten. Der park ist 7 Tage die Woche offen, wann sollen sie denn dann Streckenpflege betreiben? Am besten Nachts oder?
> 
> Nix für ungut, aber manche haben echt Vorstellungen.....unglaublich.



Langsam werden deine Aussagen echt lächerlich! 
Streckenpflege? Wann wurde die sonst gemacht? Nachts? Wohl eher nie!  Und darum ists jetzt auch so ein großer Akt! Und wieso muss jetzt auf einmal die Strecke "gepflegt" werden, wenn`s sonst das ganze Jahr keiner für nötig hält? 

Gute Strecken? Nur weil jetzt mal ein Rennen ist, wird zum Ende der Saison die Strecke hergerichtet? Die Strecken waren noch niemals so ungepflegt wie dieses Jahr! Zumindest nicht seit ich dort bin!


----------



## Stoegl (5. September 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nichu warum ihr so sehr af die Streckenpflege schimpft. Ich war letzten Dienstag da und fand die Strecken jetzt nich besonders schlimm ungepflegt. Kaum Bremswellen da. Oke, hier und da n bisschen Schotter, aber was solls. Is ja auch ne Downhill-Strecke und kein 4X.
Im Allgemeinen muss ich mal sagen: Wer über den Streckenzustand in BMais schimpft, der sollte mal gegen Saisonende nach Leogang fahren. DA könnt ihr euch mal aufm Freeride anschauen, wie ne ungepflegte Strecke aussieht!
Und Streckensperrungen vorm DH-Rennen seh ich als völlig normal/legitim an. Da wird die Strecke innerhalb eines Wochenendes härter zerbombt als während einer ganzen Saison. Außerdem isses ja auf der HP angekündigt. Und wer, bevor er in nen Bikepark fährt, nicht mal nen kurzen Blick auf die HP wirft, ist selbst schuld..
Zur Schließung/Wiedereröffnung des Evil Eyes sag ich jetz mal nix..Noch nie gefahren, mag so viel Holzzeug irgendwie nicht..


----------



## flodiho (5. September 2009)

stoegl: Zustimm

nun bin ich raus hier, bin es satt hier die ganze Zeit auskunft zu geben. Wenn ihr was wissen wollt guckt auf die HP. Vieleicht geht ihr (die, die sich beschweren) lieber mehr Radfahren bevor ihr hier lange rumschimpft, egal wegen welchen Grund (ihr findet ja immer wieder was neues). Dann könnt ihr trainieren damit ihr die DH besser fahren könnt und dann gibts nix mehr zum beschweren.  tschausen.


----------



## Astaroth (5. September 2009)

Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Theater hier: Wer mit dem GK nicht zufrieden ist der sollte meiner Meinung nach den Park meiden und dafür andere Parks besuchen!

Immer hier zu meckern bringt auch nix, bringt eure Kritik direkt an der Bikestation an da ist sie besser aufgehoben und findet vielleicht auch ein offenes Ohr.

Das momentan Umbauarbeiten am GK stattfinden ist natürlcih auf der einen Seite schlecht aber auf der anderen Seite wird dann auch wieder geschimpft das da nichts gemacht wird. Der Zeitpunkt für die Umbauarbeiten ist sicherlich nicht der beste aber immerhin tut sich was und das find ich doch sehr positiv.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. September 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> stoegl: Zustimm
> 
> nun bin ich raus hier, bin es satt hier die ganze Zeit auskunft zu geben.




Du wiederholst Dich und ich wette das Du auch weiter hier schreibst...  



Ich sehe es eigendlich postiv das endlich was gemacht wird aber ich finde die Randbedingungen und Umstände nicht OK:


1. Wer sein Material ständig ein wenig pflegt (während der Betriebszeit oder am Montag/Dienstag) der bleibt während der Saison von einer Generalüberholung normal verschont und braucht die Strecke nicht schon 8 Tage vorm Rennen zusperren. Andere Strecken wo Rennen stattfinden machen das auch nicht. 

2. Jetzt, zum Rennen wird die Strecke hergerichtet.... damit die schlechten Lizenzpussis ne Autobahn vorfinden und kein Material kaputt geht. Die hochprofessionellen Hobbyfahrer und Funbiker die den Park in all den übrigen Öffnungstagen besuchen strotzen ja so vor Fahrtechnik die brauchen das nicht und deren Knochen dürfen gern brechen.

3. Zum Rennen sind die Augen der Presse auf BMais gerichtet, da muss man gut dastehn...  





Punkt 2 ist mit Absicht sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt, ich hoffe jeder versteht das richtig und is nicht gekränkt !!


----------



## rfgs (5. September 2009)

ich schreib auch nochmal etwas,da ich das gefühl habe hier eine nochmalige "moserwelle"losgetreten zu haben.

so ähnlich wie punkt 2 vom pyro dachte/denke ich auch.

ich habe in meinem ersten beitrag nicht gemotzt,sondern wollte einfach meinen ersten eindruck beschreiben.
ich habe auch geschrieben,dass die strecke meinen bescheidenen ehrgeiz geweckt hat!

ich bleibe aber dabei,dass der DH ein gehacke ist,besonders,wenn ich mich recht erinnere,der mittelteil.

gruß

nachtrag:
ich hab bei youtube ein paar videos von mpowertec gefunden,diese sind anscheinend im juni entstanden.
der DH sah da noch ein bisserl hübscher aus als letzten dienstag;ein bsp :das geröll welches auf den videos noch am streckenrand zu sehen war,lag bei mir in der strecke......


----------



## ewoq (5. September 2009)

gehacke ist gut, ich freu mich aufs wochenende!


----------



## mfux (6. September 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Du wiederholst Dich und ich wette das Du auch weiter hier schreibst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WORD!

So und jetzt wieder ganz normal weiter!Gibts eigentlich auch Rahmenprogramm nächstes Wochenende??


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiAcJZc6mz0"]YouTube - Geisskopf  Downhill , Helmcam[/ame] 
DIe Strecke  so im großen und ganzem.


----------



## hofschalk (6. September 2009)

passt zwar nicht hierher, aber weiss jemand ob spicak morgen (montag) auf hat?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotzifotzi (6. September 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiAcJZc6mz0
> DIe Strecke  so im großen und ganzem.



Sehr nett!  Vorallem am Schluss 
Das is aber die normale Strecke oder? Nicht die neue fürn Cup... oder?


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. September 2009)

is die normale wird aber für den Cup verwendet


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (6. September 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> DIe Strecke  so im großen und ganzem.



 Voll geil. Da krieg ich gleich noch mehr Lust demnächst wieder hinzuschauen. Sehr gut gefahren. Wie's von außen ausschaut, wenn du fährst, kennt man ja - von Onboard noch eindrucksvoller. 
Ist das eigentlich die Strecke nach dem Umbau für das Rennen oder noch davor? 

Milki


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. September 2009)

Dank schön. Naja es ist die strecke^^ Es wurden paar Dinge  verändert. freu mich aufs Rennen


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (7. September 2009)

Ich frag nur, weil es geheißen hat, dass eine Steinstufe im Mittelteil entfernt worden ist - auf dem Video schaut die Strecke aber noch ziemlich so aus, wie ich sie kenne. Ist mir aber auch recht, ich find die Strecke durchaus gut, so wie sie ist. 

Milki

P.S. Apropos Rennen: Fährst du auch oder schaust du nur zu?


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. September 2009)

Bin natürlich dabei. Ja die steinstufe wurde  rausgehauen  und bisschen schneller wurde die dh gemacht


----------



## Froschloeffel (7. September 2009)

welche Stufe?
Die große oder eine von den 2 hintereinander?


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. September 2009)

von den zwei hintereinander folgenden Stufen im Mittelstück die erste wwurde beseitigt.


----------



## Astaroth (7. September 2009)

Der Nick hat´s einfach drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi.H (7. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Was braucht die Wiesenüberquerung nen Anlieger?
> Dann wirds doch total langweilig. Die zweite Kurve hat doch eh schon ne ausgefahrene Spur die man als Anlieger nehmen kann und bei der ersten Kurve braucht man keinen.
> 
> Die Strecke ist wohl gesperrt fürs Rennen nächstes WE und wurde dafür extra hergerichtet.
> ...



Batklaus Du bist mein Freund, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Die anderen Vögel können schwarz sehen wie sie wollen.
Die Besucherzahlen für dieses Jahr sind sehr gut und die Zahlen im Shop sind so gut wie nie zuvor.
Es wurde nie versprochen, daß auf der Wiesenquerung irgend etwas gebaut wird, denn das ist eine Skipiste und da würde so etwas im Winter nicht gut passen. Die dauernden Nörgler sollen doch weg bleiben und die Klappe halten.
Es gibt viele Gäste, denen unser Park gut gefällt und die sich auf den nächsten Besuch freuen.

LG.
Didi


----------



## kletteraffe (8. September 2009)

> Die Besucherzahlen für dieses Jahr sind sehr gut und die Zahlen im Shop sind so gut wie nie zuvor.



"Owned" ihr Fuzzies


----------



## ulrichB (8. September 2009)

War noch nie zu nem rennen in Bischofsmais. Wie ist denn die orga ? Fahrerlager mit klos und Duschen und sowas. Wer kann was aus seiner erfahrung sagen ? Hab auf deren homepage - ausser die streckensperrung - nichts gefunden.
CU am wochenende - kann leider erst zum Samstag anreisen. Haltet mir also nen platz frei ;-))


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (8. September 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Batklaus Du bist mein Freund, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
> Die anderen Vögel können schwarz sehen wie sie wollen.
> Die Besucherzahlen für dieses Jahr sind sehr gut und die Zahlen im Shop sind so gut wie nie zuvor.
> Es wurde nie versprochen, daß auf der Wiesenquerung irgend etwas gebaut wird, denn das ist eine Skipiste und da würde so etwas im Winter nicht gut passen. Die dauernden Nörgler sollen doch weg bleiben und die Klappe halten.
> ...



Lass Sie heulen mich kotzt das an jetzt hab ich mal 2 jahre Pause gemacht hab noch den alten DH in erinnerung schön ruppig war der ja auch. So jetzt komm ich ja mal leider nicht so aus der südlichen region und bin ja immer gezwungen nach winterberg zu fahren und da ists ja die reinste autobahn... Ich würde mir wünschen es gäbe mehr Strecken die so ne gute Mischung aus Flow und gehacke bieten wie Bischofsmais. 
Lasst euch nicht von den heulern runter schrauben und macht weiter so


----------



## japh (8. September 2009)

wird da eigentlich zusätzlich zum lift noch geshuttled, oder kann man beim rennen warteschlangen wie in winterberg beim dirtmasters erwarten ?


----------



## didi.H (8. September 2009)

Es wird der lange Schlepplift neben dem Sessellift auf gemacht und der Schlepplift bis zur Mittelstation für den normalen Bikeparkbetrieb. Ach ja und natürlich der Sessellift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (8. September 2009)

Wenn ich am Freitag also so in Den Park besuchen will kann ich nur bis zur Mittelstadtion???
Was glaubt ihr ob am Freitag schon viele Leute dort sind oder die meisten erst am Samstag anreisen???
Sprich zahlt sich ein Besuch am Freitag überhaupt aus oder wede ich nur am Lift rumstehen???
Die Downhill muss ich sowieso nicht haben ...die Freeride und bike-x reict mir schon


----------



## ulrichB (9. September 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr ob am Freitag schon viele Leute dort sind oder die meisten erst am Samstag anreisen???
> Sprich zahlt sich ein Besuch am Freitag überhaupt aus oder wede ich nur am Lift rumstehen???
> Die Downhill muss ich sowieso nicht haben ...die Freeride und bike-x reict mir schon


am besten meiden die , die nicht am rennen teilnehmen oder zuschauen den park. Leute die den lift blockieren aber mit dem rennen nichts zu tun haben sorgen meist unmut. Also tobt euh am besten einfach woanders aus (ab 12:00 am Freitag ist training)...


----------



## The Passenger (9. September 2009)

Sag mal, gehts noch??


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (9. September 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Batklaus Du bist mein Freund, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
> Die anderen Vögel können schwarz sehen wie sie wollen.
> Die Besucherzahlen für dieses Jahr sind sehr gut und die Zahlen im Shop sind so gut wie nie zuvor.
> Es wurde nie versprochen, daß auf der Wiesenquerung irgend etwas gebaut wird, denn das ist eine Skipiste und da würde so etwas im Winter nicht gut passen. Die dauernden Nörgler sollen doch weg bleiben und die Klappe halten.
> ...



Das war jetzt in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dann doch eher unprofessionell  Ich mag den Park und hab' weniger dran auszusetzen als einig hier, aber die goldene Regel aller Geldverdienerei "Kunde ist König" gilt auch für Bikeparks und Nörgler werden üblicherweise nur intern als Nörgler bezeichnet  Ich finde, die Kritik war formal doch soweit im Rahmen, dass den Kritikern nicht gleich die freie Meinungsäßerung verboten werden muss. Gewissen Unmut kann ich verstehen, Sachlichkeit wäre aber in der Öffentlichkeit hilfreicher. 

Milki


----------



## dAsGerAeT (9. September 2009)

Was´n los hier ... ewiges Gedisse hier und auf Wünsche und Fragen der Kunden wird eh unprofessionell geantwortet, zum Teil auch von Bikeparkbetreibern oder die irgendwas wieauchimmerdamitzutunhaben. Komisch ... kann ich nicht verstehen, zudem der Kunde / Biker ja immer wieder gerne kommen will ... aber bisserl Service will auch geboten werden 

Bischofsmais ist doch in Allem ganz okay, wenigsten ändern sie im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Parks mal die Strecke und optimieren hier und da. Leider vielleicht nicht in so kurzen Intervallen, wie von vielen Kunden gewünscht. Aber besser als nix ;D Vielleicht sollten die Betreiber mal wieder so ein Wurzel-Purzel-Dinges mit normalen Ridern machen und dann kann man zusammen anpacken und schnell eine feine Strecke neu aufbauen, optimieren oder neu gestalten. Ich denke, wenn von den Bikeparkbetreibern ein kleine Initiative für sowas gezeigt wird, könnte doch etwas sinnvolles bei rauskommen! Nur so als Anregung! Eigentlich sollten ja alle zusammenhalten, damit nicht noch mehr Strecken in DE verloren gehen ...

Letzten in Österreich gab´s noch ne lecker Limo in der Flasche an der Liftkasse für umsonst mit dem Ticket ... vielleicht sollte sich DE mal ne klitzkleine Service-Scheibe abschneiden ... Das doch mal TOP!
Also ... Ride on und das mit Spaß.


----------



## japh (9. September 2009)

didi.H schrieb:


> Es wird der lange Schlepplift neben dem Sessellift auf gemacht und der Schlepplift bis zur Mittelstation für den normalen Bikeparkbetrieb. Ach ja und natürlich der Sessellift.



ah gut...


----------



## The Passenger (9. September 2009)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## Hanussen (9. September 2009)

Fährt jemand von oder über Augsburg und könnte mich Samstag mit hin und Sonntag zurück nehmen?


----------



## ulrichB (10. September 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Sag mal, gehts noch??


Fährst du zum Nürburgring um auf der nordschleife spazieren zu fahren, wenn gleichzeitig auf dem formel 1 kurs rennen ist: Nee! Dann fährst du sicher zum hockenheimring oder an einem  anderen wochenende. Kann mann doch irgendwie nachvollziehen. Oder?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. September 2009)

ulrichB schrieb:


> Fährst du zum Nürburgring um auf der nordschleife spazieren zu fahren, wenn gleichzeitig auf dem formel 1 kurs rennen ist: Nee! Dann fährst du sicher zum hockenheimring oder an einem  anderen wochenende. Kann mann doch irgendwie nachvollziehen. Oder?



Meinst nicht das der Vergleich nicht grad optimal ist und Dein vorheriger Aufruf wirklich krass daneben?

Es soll Leute geben die trotz Rennen im Bikepark privat dort fahren, sei es weil der Bikepark einfach mehrere Strecken bietet oder sonstiges. So hab ich es mit paar Kumpls z.B. letztes Jahr beim WC in Schladming gemacht und stell Dir vor, die WC-Piloten waren nicht so hochnäßig wie Du. Wir wurden nicht geschlagen weil wir ohne Startnummer an der Seilbahn anstanden... viele der Pros fuhren nach dem Rennen auch noch zum Spass  auf der Strecke mit uns "Nichtracern" und mich hat sogar ein Herr Gracia am Start gefragt ob ich vorfahren will was ich natürlich aus vollem Respekt verneinte und Ihm den Vortritt ließ.


Dort war man auch über Zuschauer froh und feierte ne gemeinsame Party. So ein Aufruf wie von Dir das alle die mit dem Rennen nix zu tun haben gefälligst daheim bleiben sollen oder wo anders hin fahren sollen ist echt sehr daneben denn unser Sport würde viel mehr Zuschauer, Presse usw. brauchen um vielleicht mal aus dem Provinzdasein zu entschwinden. Ausserdem sind wohl in erster Linie die Zuschauer die Leute, die Geld dort lassen und das ist für einen Veranstalter sehr wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (10. September 2009)

Oh Mann 
Er hat halt geschrieben, dass es an dem WE bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, wenn man in Ruhe radln will.
Wenn zum Rennen gut 400 Starter kommen, kann man sich vorstellen wie voll das wird.

DH Fahrer sind nun mal im allgemeinen zu blööd sich anzustellen. Sieht man ja immer wieder bei den Shuttle Bussen. Will gar nich drann denken wie das am WE am Lift zu gehen wird.


----------



## Astaroth (10. September 2009)

Wann ist am Sonntag Rennbeginn?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Er hat halt geschrieben, dass es an dem WE bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, wenn man in Ruhe radln will.
> Wenn zum Rennen gut 400 Starter kommen, kann man sich vorstellen wie voll das wird.




Das ist schon klar und ich denke so viel Verstand wird jeder haben aber es gibt sicher auch Leute die aufgrund irgendwelcher Dinge nicht ausweichen können und die sollten dann ohne Startnummer am Lift nicht "gefressen" oder dumm angemacht werden. 
Mit dem Hinweis das ab Fr 12 Uhr Trainingsbeginn ist und man sich dann als Nichtracer möglichst schleichen soll kommt schon von ganz hoch runter...


Gibt es denn nun eigendlich auch ein Rahmenprogramm zum Rennen, evtl. etwas am Samstag abend?


----------



## ulrichB (11. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Oh Mann
> Er hat halt geschrieben, dass es an dem WE bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, wenn man in Ruhe radln will.
> Wenn zum Rennen gut 400 Starter kommen, kann man sich vorstellen wie voll das wird.
> 
> DH Fahrer sind nun mal im allgemeinen zu blööd sich anzustellen. Sieht man ja immer wieder bei den Shuttle Bussen. Will gar nich drann denken wie das am WE am Lift zu gehen wird.



Ja genau so waren meine gedankengänge. 
Natürlich sollte jeder da fahren wo er will und zuschauer sind eh mehr als willkommen !!! Es ist eine tolle atmasphäre und nirgendwo ist mann den ridern so nah. Aber beschwert euch nicht hinterher das der lift immer voll war,  viele strecken gesperrt und der parkplatz voll...( ooh gott hier schlagen aber die wellen schnell ganz schön hoch)


----------



## Hanussen (11. September 2009)

*nörgel*

Sagt mir doch lieber, wie ich morgen früh oder evtl. auch Sonntag von Augsburg nach Bmais komme? 

Alternativ würde ich ja mit der Bahn fahren. Allerdings scheint es fast unmöglich zeitig von Deggendorf oder Triefenried mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zum Park zu kommen...

*heul*


----------



## The Passenger (11. September 2009)

Hanussen schrieb:


> *nörgel*
> Sagt mir doch lieber, wie ich morgen früh oder evtl. auch Sonntag von Augsburg nach Bmais komme?
> Alternativ würde ich ja mit der Bahn fahren. Allerdings scheint es fast unmöglich zeitig von Deggendorf oder Triefenried mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zum Park zu kommen...
> *heul*



Soweit ich weiß, wurde die Ruselbergstraße heute wieder geöffnet. Bedeutet, dass du ab sofort wieder von Deggendorf ohne weiteres in den Bayerischen Wald gelangen kannst. Ich erinnere mich zumindest daran, das heute im Radio gehört zu haben.

Wie lange dauert diese Veranstaltung eigentlich? Kann man Sonntag schon wieder auf der Downhillstrecke fahren? Wann ist dieses Rennen denn zu Ende?

@Pyrosteiner: Genau meine Worte


----------



## Ivery (11. September 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wurde die Ruselbergstraße heute wieder geöffnet. Bedeutet, dass du ab sofort wieder von Deggendorf ohne weiteres in den Bayerischen Wald gelangen kannst. Ich erinnere mich zumindest daran, das heute im Radio gehört zu haben.
> 
> Wie lange dauert diese Veranstaltung eigentlich? Kann man Sonntag schon wieder auf der Downhillstrecke fahren? Wann ist dieses Rennen denn zu Ende?
> 
> @Pyrosteiner: Genau meine Worte



Sonntag ist die Hauptveranstaltung also die Rennläufe. Denke mal das es dann ab Montag mit dem normalen Betrieb weiter gehen wird!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. September 2009)

Ivery schrieb:


> Sonntag ist die Hauptveranstaltung also die Rennläufe. Denke mal das es dann ab Montag mit dem normalen Betrieb weiter gehen wird!




Glaub ich nicht... Ferien sind aus das bedeutet GK is Montag und Dienstag zu wenn ich mich recht erinnere... stimmts?


@ Passenger: War heut 50KM weiter - wie gewohnt alles im grünen aber leider ist jetzt schluss damit.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. September 2009)

Strecke war am WE in einem super Zustand.
3 neue Abschnitte wovon einer sicher bleiben wird bzw. gabs die Umfahrung im Mittelteil ja schon länger, aber jetzt hat sie sich richtig schön eingefahren.

Strecke wurde bissl bearbeitet was sich sehr positiv auswirkt.
Kann jedem nur empfehlen hinzufahren so lang sie noch so gut in Schuß ist.
Das Rennen hat ihr nicht geschadet.

Dank des Schlepplifts mußte man eigentlich nicht anstehen. Der Sessellift war nich mal halb voll. Der Schlepplift neben dem Sesselift sollte öfters laufen. Es hätten also ohne Probleme noch Nichtrennfahrer mitfahren können. Allerdings war DH Strecke und Schlepplift für Fahrer ohne Startnummer gesperrt. Was aber verständlich ist.

Die Imbissbude war nich wirklich lecker und das Essen war kalt. 
Manche Streckenposten waren mit Ihrer neuen Situation überfordert, aber das ist alles nix weltbewegendes.

Allerdings würd ich mir einfach mal nen Dönerstand wünschen. Da bekommt man auch was als Vegetarier und nen normaler Döner für 3,00  sollte auch jeden zufrieden stellen.

Die Gastwirtschaft am Parkplatz hat sogar mal geschafft länger offen zu haben. Anscheinend hatten sie ihre Angst vor Gästen ein bissl im Griff. Allerdings ist das Schnitzel deutlich kleiner und billiger in der Ausführung.
Anstatt aus der Pfanne mit Butterschmalz kams aus der Friteuse. Dazu wars deutlich kleiner und eingentlich nur nen normales Schnitzel hauchdünne breit geklopft. Braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr essen. Imbissbudenqualität. Billig im Sinne von günstig ist das dann auch nicht mehr. Dafür aber in der Qualität.
Wahrscheinlich hatten sie Angst, dass zu viele Leute auf die Idee kommen dort etwas essen zu wollen, falls die halben Portionen und trockenen Ränder vom Schnitzel nich abschreckend genug waren.
Ansonsten könnte man ja auch auf den Gedanken kommen, dass sich das Sommergeschäft auch lohnen kann.

Hinfahren, runterfahren und aufhören nur im Internet rumzumaulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (14. September 2009)

Rennen war nice.

Den grossman_Nik hab ich so laut angebrüllt wie ich nur konnte. Allerdings war der Klausmann so schnell, dass ich ihn erst gar nicht gesehn hab


----------



## Astaroth (14. September 2009)

Wenn´s passt dann fahr ich am Mittwoch oder Freitag nochmals hoch! War ein geiles Rennen gestern.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. September 2009)

Mittwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich auch da


----------



## flodiho (14. September 2009)

war schon dufte, leider hab ich mir beim Training die Kapsel der großen Zehe gebrochen bzw. gerissen und das Steißbein geprellt. Als ich kurz vorm Absprung von den Pedalen rutschte und mit den Füßen nach hinten gebogen und den Gegenhang einschlug. Naja, das wars dann mit meinem Rennwochenende. 

Trotzdem bin ich super zufrieden. Denn unser Racer, Early hat bei den Männern den 9. Platz gemacht. Und das mit einem 22kg Demo.

Dään ist auf den Platz 24. gerutscht und Nik fuhr auf den 41. Platz. 
Flo D. ist in der Juniorenklasse auf den 9. Rang gefahren. 

Und ich als hinkender Video und Fotomensch ging mindestens 3 mal OHNE GEHHILFEN den Berg hoch.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. September 2009)

ich hab jetzt im nachhinein auch gehört dass es überhaupt kein problem gewesen wäre normal dort zu fahren. ich bin EXTRA nicht hingefahren weil einige hier meinten dass man da nicht aufzutauchen brauche und man nur störe. naja vielleicht wär es für diese saison der letzte GK besuch gewesen. vielleicht können sich manche, die nicht wirklich wissen was sie sagen das nächste mal ETWAS zurück halten mit ihren prognosen


----------



## oBATMANo (14. September 2009)

hahaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (14. September 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> war schon dufte, leider hab ich mir beim Training die Kapsel der großen Zehe gebrochen bzw. gerissen und das Steißbein geprellt. Als ich kurz vorm Absprung von den Pedalen rutschte und mit den Füßen nach hinten gebogen und den Gegenhang einschlug. Naja, das wars dann mit meinem Rennwochenende.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich super zufrieden. Denn unser Racer, Early hat bei den Männern den 9. Platz gemacht. Und das mit einem 22kg Demo.
> 
> Dään ist auf den Platz 24. gerutscht und Nik fuhr auf den 49. Platz.


 Du hast noch an Flo vergessen der auf Platz 9? fuhr in der Hobby Juniorklasse 

41 wars   war toll und hat spaß gemacht. Die meisten Leute beim training waren nett und ham auch fahrfehler des anderen verziehen.

@Kletteraffe.  War das iwo oben im Tschechenstück ? wenn ja hb ich dich gehört


----------



## flodiho (14. September 2009)

okay... edit lässt grüßen.


----------



## kletteraffe (14. September 2009)

@nik
Aber sicher doch


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. September 2009)

Wo ist denn das Tschechenstück? Hab ich noch nicht gehört.

Den Verletzten gute Besserung... bei meinem anderem Hobby lief es am Wochenende nicht so toll, in Mitterteich gabs Sonntags nen Toten - gerade Vater geworden... die Stimmung ist am Boden.


----------



## hofschalk (15. September 2009)

kommt man eigentlich irgendwie mit den öffentlichen nach b-mais? zug bis deggendorf ist klar, aber gehts dann auch weiter?
ausgerechnet diese woche ist mein auto weg.....


----------



## rotzifotzi (15. September 2009)

was warn am sonntag früh los - hubschrauber?
habts ihr die verrückten gesehen - typ mit weissem anzug, waren unten aufm parkplatz und ham gut party gmacht...


----------



## hofschalk (15. September 2009)

*@ oBatmano & Astaroth* 

falls ihr morgen (mittwoch) nach b-mais fahren solltet:

hat zufällig jemand noch nen platz im auto, um mich vom bahnhof an park mitzunehmen??
würde mit dem zug aus nürnberg kommen und weiss no net so ganz, wie ich dann an park komme...
mfg


----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2009)

fahr morgen doch nich nach BM


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (18. September 2009)

flodiho schrieb:


> war schon dufte, leider hab ich mir beim Training die Kapsel der großen Zehe gebrochen bzw. gerissen und das Steißbein geprellt. Als ich kurz vorm Absprung von den Pedalen rutschte und mit den Füßen nach hinten gebogen und den Gegenhang einschlug. Naja, das wars dann mit meinem Rennwochenende.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich super zufrieden. Denn unser Racer, Early hat bei den Männern den 9. Platz gemacht. Und das mit einem 22kg Demo.
> 
> ...





nochmals Danke dir Flo.
Du hast no was bei mir gut. (klär ma in den nächsten Wochen)
Bei mir wars zwar ne so erfolgreich aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Am Samstag nur 40min für Trainigsläufe gehabt.Waren ok. Beim Seeding Run 2 Kurven vor Ziel abgeflogen. Beim runterfahrn aufn Parkplatz noch durch Hunde******* gefahren. Am Sonntag gleich mal mit Platten im Trainig gestartet und dann ned wirklich gescheit nei gekommen... War letzendlich Rang 37.... aber wie bereits gesagt, war sau-cool und ohne flo wärs gar nix geworden. Danke

Ach ja, Geißkopf DH macht immer noch saumässig Spaß und ist auch in einem guten Zustand. Wir fahren ja auch im Gelände und ned Rennrad...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. September 2009)

Wer sagt mir wo das Tschechenstück ist? Die Frage ist noch offen.


Ich glaub kommendes WE fahr ich auch mal wieder MTB, gestern gabs schon wieder nen Toten aber diesmal so richtig tragisch... kleiner Ausrutscher und von nachfolgenden Rennteilnehmern aufgrund Staubwolke überfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2009)

Wo gabs einen Toten ? Beim MX ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. September 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wo gabs einen Toten ? Beim MX ?




http://www.topnews.de/fuerstenwalde...-motorsportrennen-mehrfach-ueberfahren-374386


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (22. September 2009)

moin,

is noch wer übers wochenende in bischofsmais? bin von freitag bis sonntag da...

gruss, marduk


----------



## agrohardtail (22. September 2009)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> is noch wer übers wochenende in bischofsmais? bin von freitag bis sonntag da...
> 
> gruss, marduk



wie gehtse nicht wählen^^

muss am we leider in die lenzerheide sonst wäre ich dabei^^


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (22. September 2009)

ha, briefwahl! 
was geht denn in der lenzerheide?


----------



## Garfieldzzz (23. September 2009)

ich packs endlich mal wieder am freitag rauf


----------



## Volc0m (24. September 2009)

joah, bin wusel nach etwas längerer Abstinenz morgen auch mal wieder ein bisschen am GK herum 

bis moing!


----------



## mc schrecka (25. September 2009)

hat wer vielleicht am Sonntag noch Platz im Auto für 2 Leutz mit Rädern von Deg. oder von Triefenried?


----------



## agrohardtail (25. September 2009)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> ha, briefwahl!
> was geht denn in der lenzerheide?



test ride^^ da kannste alle bekannten marken testen und in der lenzerheide gibts nen paar schöne abfahrten. aber ist leider ins wasser gefallen. dafür aber montag wibe  mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschloeffel (25. September 2009)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:


> ich packs endlich mal wieder am freitag rauf



Bist am Sonntag auch da?


----------



## Astaroth (25. September 2009)

Bin morgen oben! Wer kommt noch?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. September 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Bin morgen oben! Wer kommt noch?



crazymondo, bike_schrat und ich. Und noch ein paar mehr Nürnberger 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## schnollo1 (26. September 2009)

Bischofsmais Anfängertauglich ?

Hallo, ist der Bikepark auch für Einsteiger bzw. Alltagsfahrer (Wald, CC) geeignet, oder nur was für Dirtjumper und Downhill cracks ?

danke für Tips.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (26. September 2009)

Hi!

Wenn man es nicht gerade übertreibt, ist B-Mais auf jeden Fall anfängertauglich. Gerade die Biker-X und die Dual-Slalom schafft jeder, der radfahren kann. 
Mein erstes Mal B-Mais war mit nem Hardtail und 80mm Gabel und HS-33. Damit ging auch die Freeride...der Tag der Infektion


----------



## schnollo1 (26. September 2009)

Danke für die schnelle antwort..

Kann man dort  auch ohne eine Liftkarte immer wieder selbst hochfahren ?

oder muss man dort eine kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (27. September 2009)

kannst theoretisch auch selbst hochfahren. brauchst aber denk ich ne Berechtigungskarte für den Bikepark. Die bekommst im Laden unten. Kostet 2 Euro glaub ich oder 3, weiss ich grad gar net


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. September 2009)

schnollo1 schrieb:


> Bischofsmais Anfängertauglich ?
> 
> Hallo, ist der Bikepark auch für Einsteiger bzw. Alltagsfahrer (Wald, CC) geeignet, oder nur was für Dirtjumper und Downhill cracks ?
> 
> danke für Tips.



Es hängt weniger vom Rad als vom Fahrer ab, ob man in nem Bikepark zurechtkommt...
Es soll Leute mit dicken DH-Bikes geben, die stellen sich an  und andere fahren und springen mit Hardtails ne ganze Menge (oder sogar mit Einrädern, wie gestern wieder).

Wenn du nur breite Waldwege und gelegentlich mal Singletrails fährst, aber auch da nur die weniger steilen mit nicht so viel Wurzeln, dann viel Spass  Dann bleibt dir nur die Bikercross und Dual-Strecke, auf dem FR und dem DH wirste nicht allzuviel Spass haben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Daniöl (27. September 2009)

hi,
wer hat denn gestern aufm freeride fotos geschossen?


----------



## Grossman_nik (27. September 2009)

frag ich mich auch bin gefahren und dann hats BLitz gemacht und und natürlich hab ich voll in den Blitz geschaut


----------



## schnollo1 (28. September 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Es hängt weniger vom Rad als vom Fahrer ab, ob man in nem Bikepark zurechtkommt...
> Es soll Leute mit dicken DH-Bikes geben, die stellen sich an......
> 
> hmm......naja......wurzeln und schlaglöcher hab ich im griff......kommt aufs gefälle an...hehe.....aber ich werd hohn und spott in kauf nehmen.....und`s mal ausprobieren, danke für die antworten.........gruß


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. September 2009)

Nein, als Anfänger brauchst Du keinen Spott erwarten - wie gesagt, außer Du kommst mit nem Schlachtschiff an und kriechst dann runter*

Anfänger sind eigentlich immer willkommen. Und wenn mal einer von hinten Schreit, einfach Strecke freimachen, der meints nicht böse. Schnellere gibts immer.

Viel Spaß


----------



## flodiho (28. September 2009)

schnollo1 schrieb:


> reo-fahrer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es hängt weniger vom Rad als vom Fahrer ab, ob man in nem Bikepark zurechtkommt...
> ...


----------



## schnollo1 (28. September 2009)

stimmt......zuviel Brösel in der tastatur....


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Oktober 2009)

könnte  Sonntag jemanden ab Deggendorf mitnehmen ca 2-3 Pers. (T4)


----------



## LoonyG (18. Oktober 2009)

moin moin

wie schauts den im moment am GK aus, isser schon zugeschneit oder befahrbar?
wollte am nächsten WE meine restpunkte verballern.......

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2009)

webcam ... wird zwar nach wetterbericht die woche über wegtauen ... aber der matsch bleibt 

http://www.geisskopf.de/webcam/forsthausmittel.jpg

war gestern zwar net am geisskopf aber am ochsenkopf ... viellll schnee ... radlfahrn quasi sinnlos


----------



## Fischidh (18. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> webcam ... wird zwar nach wetterbericht die woche über wegtauen ... aber der matsch bleibt
> 
> http://www.geisskopf.de/webcam/forsthausmittel.jpg
> 
> war gestern zwar net am geisskopf aber am ochsenkopf ... viellll schnee ... radlfahrn quasi sinnlos



Geil, dann kann ich meine Wetscreams gleich drauf lassen!


----------



## LoonyG (18. Oktober 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> webcam ... wird zwar nach wetterbericht die woche über wegtauen ... aber der matsch bleibt
> 
> http://www.geisskopf.de/webcam/forsthausmittel.jpg
> 
> war gestern zwar net am geisskopf aber am ochsenkopf ... viellll schnee ... radlfahrn quasi sinnlos



sers,

ja ne, Webcam ansicht is scho klar, ich wollt wissen ob jemand fahren war
von den Locals
nächstes we is ja quasi die last change

greetz


----------



## Maxximum (18. Oktober 2009)

ja wir waren heute^^
saugeil wars. zwar sehr viel schnee aber durchaus lustig!
nächstes we solls ja nochmal wärmer werden


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Oktober 2009)

25cm solls am Berg haben, 10cm im Tal und letzten Samstag fuhr der Lift erst ab Mittag.


Letztes WE war mir das Wetter zu heftig, kommendes WE schauts zeitlich schlecht aus. Dann überwintert eben die neue 100 Punkte Karte unbenutzt hier bei mir.


----------



## Maxximum (21. Oktober 2009)

@pyro: ja das mit den 25cm am gipfel is gut möglich. sonntag nachmittag warn wir noch zu fünft oder so, die noch gefahren sind 

ich bin am we auf alle fälle nochmal oben. saisonabschluss muss genutzt werden.


----------



## lauti2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Und ich dachte schon ich komm die saison nict mehr in den Bikepark...
Ich hoffe stark das ich Samstag oder Sonntag auch da bin...

Sind alle Strecken offen???
Wie lassen sie sich bei Schee fahrne???


----------



## Playlife8 (21. Oktober 2009)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich komm die saison nict mehr in den Bikepark...
> Ich hoffe stark das ich Samstag oder Sonntag auch da bin...
> 
> Sind alle Strecken offen???
> Wie lassen sie sich bei Schee fahrne???




Würde mich auch interessieren ob überhaupt was geht?! 
Lift?
Streckenzustand?
Schnee auf der Strecke?


----------



## Maxximum (21. Oktober 2009)

also letzte woche lief der lift noch.
naja streckenzustand, voll schnee halt und die freeride is dementsprechend matschig wenn mehr leute fahren.
alle strecken dürften voll schnee sein, aber wenn man sich dann mal ne linie rausgefahren hat isses scho fahrbar. 
gutes fahrtechnik-training isses auf jeden fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Oktober 2009)

und man fliegt bei zügigerer Fahrweise alle 100 M aufs Maul weil man ihn den tieferen Schnee gerät


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> und man fliegt bei zügigerer Fahrweise alle 100 M aufs Maul weil man ihn den tieferen Schnee gerät



Dafür landet man ja auch etwas weicher...


----------



## Maxximum (22. Oktober 2009)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> und man fliegt bei zügigerer Fahrweise alle 100 M aufs Maul weil man ihn den tieferen Schnee gerät



 wo du recht hast hast du recht! sobald das vorderrad die ausgefahrene linie verlässt wirds ziemlich schwer sich auf dem rad zu halten. 

aber nachdem man sich ja dabei nix tut,( außer dass man nacher ein durchgefrohrener eiszapfen ist)


----------



## Deleted 94818 (22. Oktober 2009)

geile sache werd auch am we sa + so mit 2 kumpels vorbeikommen! bin mal gespannt wieviele dann letztendlich da sind


----------



## Playlife8 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mittlerweile dürfte es doch schon einiges getaut haben.
Heute taut es den ganzen Tag und morgen soll es ja noch bissl wärmer werden da dürfte 
der DH doch relativ gut zu fahren sein oder nicht? Schlammschlacht wird es eben aber keine Schlittenfahrt!
Wäre cool wenn jemand die aktuellen Streckenverhältnisse schildern könnte.


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Oktober 2009)

ähm naja ich weiss nicht aber am Sonntag waren es  noch an die 20 CM naja wir werden sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2009)

War am Freitag wer und kann sagen wie das Schnee-Schlamm Verhältnis ist?


----------



## Maxximum (24. Oktober 2009)

da flodiho war am donnerstag. vllt kann der ja was dazu sagen. 
aber wenn ich mir das webcambild so anschau dann liegt nimmer viel schnee. 
also alles reiner matsch warscheinlich.


----------



## ur-anus (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch hin und her gerissen, ob ich morgen nochmal am gk fahren soll oder nicht 
weiss denn einer wie die strecken in leogang sind? ist von mir etwa genauso weit entfernt und wäre evtl. noch eine alternative ehe meine radln winterschlaf machen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2009)

ur-anus schrieb:


> ich bin auch hin und her gerissen, ob ich morgen nochmal am gk fahren soll oder nicht
> weiss denn einer wie die strecken in leogang sind? ist von mir etwa genauso weit entfernt und wäre evtl. noch eine alternative ehe meine radln winterschlaf machen



Im DH-Board hab ich gelesen das nicht mehr alle Strecken befahrbar sind wegen dem Schnee. Dafür gibts 30% auf Lifttickets und ne dicke Party.


----------



## Burnhard (24. Oktober 2009)

War heute.
Downhill und 4Cross sind super fahrbar. Freeride war am Nachmittag n bisschen argh matsching aber immer noch gut fahrbar.
EvilEye etc. bin ich nicht gefahren North Shores waren alle noch ziemlich nass.


----------



## Playlife8 (24. Oktober 2009)

Burnhard schrieb:


> War heute.
> Downhill und 4Cross sind super fahrbar. Freeride war am Nachmittag n bisschen argh matsching aber immer noch gut fahrbar.
> EvilEye etc. bin ich nicht gefahren North Shores waren alle noch ziemlich nass.



A Freisinger war heute! Hättest was erwähnt ich wäre mit! 
Werde morgen höchstwahrscheinlich am Start sein.


----------



## Erroll (24. Oktober 2009)

Burnhard schrieb:


> EvilEye etc. bin ich nicht gefahren North Shores waren alle noch ziemlich nass.


Ist die EvilEye nicht eh wegen Baumaßnahmen gesperrt?
Ah, dann wart ihr die beiden mit dem Six und dem Remedy, mit denen ich am Auto kurz geratscht hab.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Evil Eye soll seit kurzem wieder befahrbar sein.... mehrere Monate sperrung warn ja genug...


----------



## Maxximum (25. Oktober 2009)

@pyro: ?? mehrere monate? davon weiß ich aber komischerweise nichts. ich bin nämlich die letzten monate die evil des öfteren gefahren.
falls du die anlaufschwierigkeiten meinst, sag ich nix, da hast du recht.
und die evil eye ist bei nässe eh gesperrt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Maxximum: Der Evil Eye war ja ab Bikeparköffnung gesperrt wenn ich mich nicht recht irre, wurde laaaangsam abgebaut und wurde wohl ab August aufgebaut. Seit wann die Strecke wieder geöffnet ist weis ich nicht. Die Strecke sieht spassig aus, ganz fertig sind die Holzhindernisse jedoch noch nicht wie ich heut gesehn hab. Aber jetzt ist eh Winterpause und bis Mai 2010 wird das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (26. Oktober 2009)

ja die holzhindernisse die du meinst wurden ja auch erst vor kurzem begonnen. zuvor war die strecke ja schon ewig offen.

die strecke an sich ist saugeil. schön flowig!!


----------



## ur-anus (26. Oktober 2009)

ich war am so. nochmal am gk. strecken waren etwas batzig aber spassig zu fahren. auf jedenfall ein geiler saison abschluss. jetzt heissts ein halbes jahr warten


----------



## Maxximum (27. Oktober 2009)

am sonntag war ich auch nochmal oben.
es war, verglichen mit den we davor  , echt traumhaft vom wetter her.
alles ist schön abgetrocknet, die freeride war endsgeil, bis auf ein paar kleine matsch-stellen.
am nachmittag war sogar die evileye soweit abgetrocknet dass sie fahrbar war.


----------



## Stylo77 (27. Oktober 2009)

ur-anus schrieb:


> jetzt heissts ein halbes jahr warten



und wetten das in der freeride im april steht: "es wird das deutsche whistler "


----------



## Astaroth (27. Oktober 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> und wetten das in der freeride im april steht: "es wird das deutsche whistler "





freu mich schon auf die neue Saison


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Oktober 2009)

Chelme!


----------



## zerg10 (28. Oktober 2009)

Offiziell ist der Park ja seit letztem Sonntag zu. Weiss jemand wie das am kommenden WE ist, der Schnee ist ja soweit weg ? Ist das Saisonende flexibel oder hat der Shop bzw. der Lift zu ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Offiziell ist der Park ja seit letztem Sonntag zu. Weiss jemand wie das am kommenden WE ist, der Schnee ist ja soweit weg ? Ist das Saisonende flexibel oder hat der Shop bzw. der Lift zu ?




Lift ist sicher zu, Shop wohl mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch.

Unten der Dirtparcours mit den Rampen usw. wurde schon letzten Sonntag nachmittag gesperrt weil manches zurückgebaut wurde bzw. die Rampen entfernt wurden.

Wenn Du hochschiebst kannste sicher den DH oder FR runterfahren.


----------



## Light (10. April 2010)

Geißkopfbahn Liftpreise 2010

250 / Saison

ich glaub, ich krieg nen affen! 25% erhöhung auf ein jahr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (10. April 2010)

und die Punkte Karte gibts auch nicht mehr?
Wenn ich daran denke wie der Zustand der Strecken oft war find ich eine Erhöhung der Preise nicht gerechtfertigt...


----------



## Priest0r (10. April 2010)

NEU: 10 Fahrten Berg oder Tal  	25,00
NEU: 20 Fahrten Berg oder Tal  	35,00


----------



## jr.tobi87 (10. April 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> NEU: 10 Fahrten Berg oder Tal  	25,00
> NEU: 20 Fahrten Berg oder Tal  	35,00



Muss man die Karte an einem Tag abfahren?


----------



## rotzifotzi (10. April 2010)

und was ist mit guthaben auf alter punktekarte...
und wirds jetzt ein deutsches whistler?


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2010)

rotzifotzi schrieb:


> und wirds jetzt ein deutsches whistler?



Das wirds doch jedes Jahr.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das wirds doch jedes Jahr.



lol!

(nachtrag: Gut, Geißkopf, das wars dann mit Dir, Phuck u!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (10. April 2010)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Muss man die Karte an einem Tag abfahren?



weiß ich nich, kann ich mir nich vorstellen. ich hab das auch nur von der seite. hat jmd die alten preise im kopf und kann das punkte / fahrten mäßig mal umrechnen damit man vergleichen kann?

ob ich jetzt punkte für fahrten oder die fahrten selbst kauf is mir ja egal. nur der preisliche unterschied würd mich ma interessieren..


----------



## Light (11. April 2010)

letztes jahr kostete die 100 punkte karte ca. 32
7 punkte brauchte man für die fahrt ganz nach oben.

also 2,3 pro fahrt

10x fahren kosteten also letztes jahr ca. 23
hier also ca. 10% mehr als letztes jahr.

ich denke nicht, dass diese punkteähnliche karte nach einem tag verfällt. dann wäre es ja eine tageskarte.

da ich dieses jahr aber wieder richtig zeit habe, interessiert mich eigentlich nur die jahreskarte.


----------



## P3 Killa (11. April 2010)

zum Thema Jahreskarte, weis denn jemand was an den Gerüchten dran ist das Geißkopf und Winterberg, genau wie diverse andere Parks diese Saison in der Gravity Card eingeschlossen sind?
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das es wohl so ist und nur noch Feinheiten abgestimmt werden müssen, finde den Beitrag aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Playlife8 (11. April 2010)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> zum Thema Jahreskarte, weis denn jemand was an den Gerüchten dran ist das Geißkopf und Winterberg, genau wie diverse andere Parks diese Saison in der Gravity Card eingeschlossen sind?
> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das es wohl so ist und nur noch Feinheiten abgestimmt werden müssen, finde den Beitrag aber nicht mehr...




guggst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430207

Wird geil weil da sicher was kommt!


----------



## Spokenippel (11. April 2010)

Light schrieb:


> GeiÃkopfbahn Liftpreise 2010
> 
> 250â¬ / Saison
> 
> ich glaub, ich krieg nen affen! 25% erhÃ¶hung auf ein jahr???



250 â¬ geht doch noch.... weiss gar nich was ihr da fÃ¼r ein tertz drum rum macht.
250 â¬ verlangt ein popelbikepark fÃ¼r die saisonkarte, der nicht mal annÃ¤hernd halb so gross ist wie b mais, hat "einen" schlepplift mit ca. 500mtr lÃ¤nge und nur zwei strecken.
vergleiche ich das mit b mais, ist der geiÃkopf ein wahres schnÃ¤ppchen.

die begrÃ¼ndung des kleinen bikeparks: weil es Ã¼berall in etwa soviel kostet


----------



## Light (11. April 2010)

ja moment!
werden da einfach nur preise angeglichen? also ohne irgendwelche kostenrechnungen? was wäre denn jetzt in b-mais plötzlich 25% teurer geworden? 
die strecken sind die gleichen
die wartungen waren bisher auch jedes jahr gleich
der lift ist immer noch der selbe
mehr mitarbeiter gibts auch nicht.
wofür also 25% mehr?
sowas sollte man schon irgendwie begründen können.
nur weil andere bikeparks 250 verlangen? soetwas hinterlässt nen faden beigeschmack...

und das mit der gravity card wird nix glaube ich. ansonsten wäre es bereits bekannt gegeben worden, weil leogang usw. bereits alle infos und den preis auf ihren webpages stehen haben.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

letztendlich können die verlagen was sie wollen -> freie marktwirtschaft da privater liftbetreiber.

wenns dir zu teuer ist, dann geh net hin; nur so funktioniert die marktwirtschaft

wenn dann keiner mehr hingeht wirds wieder billiger oder der lift macht ganz zu ...


----------



## Light (11. April 2010)

ja das stimmt. 
wobei in bmais der liftbetreiber und der "bikeparkbetreiber" nicht eine gesellschaft sind. könnte also sein, dass der eine dem anderen auch die suppe versalzt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. April 2010)

Ich hab noch gut 80 Punkte auf meiner Punktekarte von 2009 und wenns so läuft wie 2009 könnten diese Punkte durchaus bis Sommer reichen...


Da die Punktekarten vom letzten Jahr auch dieses Jahr gelten muss es eine Lösung geben. Vielleicht werden die Karten ja umprogrammiert oder so.

Ich weis nicht weshalb einige hier so bestürzt reagieren, überlegt und rechnet doch erst mal ehe Ihr hier schreibt....

100 Punkte haben 31 Euro gekostet, 7 Punkte waren eine Bergfahrt... also 14 Fahrten für 31 Euro macht rund 2,20 Euro je Bergfahrt. Jetzt kostet eine 20er Bergkarte 35 Euro... also 1,75 Euro!!!

Saisonkartenfahrern und Stammkunden wird ans Bein gepisst, Gelegenheitsfahrer die sich ne 20er Karte kaufen fahren um einiges billiger.

Aber was ist denn mit der Mitte?? Ich zahl doch keine komplette Bergfahrt wenn ich in der Mitte aussteige?

Und interessant finde ich noch was aus der Streckengebühr wird....


----------



## silberwald (12. April 2010)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> 250  geht doch noch.... weiss gar nich was ihr da für ein tertz drum rum macht.
> 250  verlangt ein popelbikepark für die saisonkarte, der nicht mal annähernd halb so gross ist wie b mais, hat "einen" schlepplift mit ca. 500mtr länge und nur zwei strecken.
> vergleiche ich das mit b mais, ist der geißkopf ein wahres schnäppchen.
> 
> die begründung des kleinen bikeparks: weil es überall in etwa soviel kostet



Leogang (plus Saalbach-Hinterglemm) verlangt allerdings nur knappe 210 . Und da geht um einiges mehr als in BM. Die Saisonkarte für Leogang lass ich mir dieses Jahr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

In österreichischen Parks sind die Tageskarten mit teils über 30 Euro relativ teuer - die Saisonkarten dazu recht günstig.

In BMais ist es halt anders rum. Da braucht man schon einige Tage ehe sich die Saisonkarte rentiert und der Kreis der Leute die das ausnutzen wird kleiner.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. April 2010)

Light schrieb:


> Geißkopfbahn Liftpreise 2010
> 
> 250 / Saison
> 
> ich glaub, ich krieg nen affen! 25% erhöhung auf ein jahr???



gut das das mein fahrradhersteller zahlt


----------



## osarias (26. April 2010)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, der Park wird ja am 01. Mai eröffnet, aber macht das überhaupt Sinn wenn 50% der Strecken noch gesperrt sind!?
Ist ja nur der DH durchgängig geöffnet, ob das Laune macht wenn alles aufm DH abfährt?
Kennt jemand den Zustand der gesperrten Strecken (FR, Evel Eye, You go First)?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. April 2010)

Naja, Freeride ist hald nass schon fahrbar, aber wenn gesperrt, dann gesperrt.

YouGo und Evil Eye gehen hald bei übler nässe grad mal garnicht.


----------



## osarias (26. April 2010)

Hat ja nix mit Nässe zu tun. Aber die öffnen ja im Prinzip nur den halben Park zum vollem Preis, oder? Am Wochenende ist es wieder trocken, ist halt die Frage ob die anderen Strecken bis dahein auch offen sind,...


----------



## LoonyG (26. April 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Hat ja nix mit Nässe zu tun. Aber die öffnen ja im Prinzip nur den halben Park zum vollem Preis, oder? Am Wochenende ist es wieder trocken, ist halt die Frage ob die anderen Strecken bis dahein auch offen sind,...


bla bla bla
naja Goaskopf hald, wie jedes Jahr, irgendwan kommt keiner mehr.....,
hamms immer noch nicht gscheckt das dass, nicht mehr der eizigste Park in Deutschland ist,

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. April 2010)

Moment mal....

1. Hier ca. 100 KM westlich von BMais hat es glaub ich schon 14 Tage nicht mehr geregnet - wir haben akute Waldbrandgefahr usw.
Was soll die Nässediskussion??

Oder liegt dort evtl. noch Schnee der abtaut??


2. Ich denke das diese Woche hoffentlich fleissig an den Strecken gebaut wird und das dann zum Wochenende hin der Status gesperrt zu geöffnet wechselt. Ist das nicht der Fall dann wäre das echt ein weiterer Witz aus BMais...


----------



## osarias (27. April 2010)

Naja mal sehen. Ich werd morgen mal anrufen.
Wenn allerdings wirklich nur der DH als durchgängige Strecke offen ist dann gehts eventuell nach Winterberg,...


----------



## lauti2 (27. April 2010)

Wer sagt den das die Strecken am Saisonstart noch gesperrt sind?
Wartet mal ab.
Und das sie für den halben Park vollen Pries verlangen ist den Lieftbetreibern ziehmlich egal da die mit dem Park nix zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. April 2010)

es war bis jetzt immer so das am anfang nicht alle strecken offen waren, und sie haben trotzdem den vollen preis verlangt. 
laut homepage sind noch einige strecken gesperrt aber das kann sich ja noch ändern. ich werd auf jeden fall nicht gleich das erste we hinfahren.


----------



## osarias (27. April 2010)

Auf der Seite www.bikepark.net steht unter aktuelles: "Welche Strecken ab dem 1. Mai geöffnet sind könnt Ihr unter Strecken nachlesen".
Also stellt wohl die Übersicht schon jetzt die Situation für den 01. Mai da, oder?
Naja werde mal anrufen fragen. Anreise 300km nur wenn auch die Streckenvielfalt gegeben ist,...


----------



## Light (27. April 2010)

also wenn der freeride noch nicht offen ist, werd ich am woe wohl noch nicht hinfahren.
nür wegen dieser strecke fahr in nach bmais :-/


----------



## B3ppo (27. April 2010)

Auf der Webcam sind ja noch 1-2 kleine Schneefelder zu sehen, da sieht es im Wald bestimmt nicht besser aus.
Ich warte lieber noch 1-2 Wochen bis alles offen ist.


----------



## osarias (27. April 2010)

Nur Anrufbeantworter, geht keiner ran den man fragen könnte,...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. April 2010)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Wer sagt den das die Strecken am Saisonstart noch gesperrt sind?
> Wartet mal ab.
> Und das sie für den halben Park vollen Pries verlangen ist den Lieftbetreibern ziehmlich egal da die mit dem Park nix zu tun haben.



Ich erinnere mich schwach an eine ähnliche Situation vor einiger Zeit da wurde dann auf die Streckengebühr verzichtet. Am Lift gibts keinen Rabatt denn dem Betreiber ist das egal was für Strecken da sind oder nicht. Vielleicht wärs dem sogar am liebsten es wär gar nix da sondern nur Wanderer und Rodler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschloeffel (27. April 2010)

Laut HP sind alle Strecken bis auf you go first offen.

Fährt am 1. Mai jemand aus München hin?


----------



## Playlife8 (27. April 2010)

Meine persönliche Sensation für 2010!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Geißkopfbahnen sind im Verbund der GraVity Card dabei.

siehe Homepage!!!

goooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## osarias (27. April 2010)

Na dann hat es sich ja doch noch zum guten gewendet. Bei guter Wetterprognose werden wir mitm Wohnwagen da sein,...
Wo gibts Infos über die Gravity Card? Außer dem einen Satz konnte ich auf der Hp nix finden!
Kann ich die Card am 01. Mai direkt kaufen? Und wo ist die wirklich überall gültig?


----------



## mc schrecka (27. April 2010)

Froschloeffel schrieb:


> Laut HP sind alle Strecken bis auf you go first offen.
> 
> Fährt am 1. Mai jemand aus München hin?



da könnte es man sich doch noch mal überlegen  mal schaun ob ichs auto bekomm.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. April 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Na dann hat es sich ja doch noch zum guten gewendet. Bei guter Wetterprognose werden wir mitm Wohnwagen da sein,...
> Wo gibts Infos über die Gravity Card? Außer dem einen Satz konnte ich auf der Hp nix finden!
> Kann ich die Card am 01. Mai direkt kaufen? Und wo ist die wirklich überall gültig?



Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Forum:

Damit gilt die Gravity Card 2010 in insgesamt 8 Bikeparks:

    * Leogang
    * Zauberberg, Semmering
    * Wagrain
    * Planai, Schladming
    * Saalbach Hinterglemm
    * Pohorje, Maribor
    * Winterberg
    * Geisskopf, Bischofsmais


Die Preise bleiben im Vergleich zum Vorjahr gleich:

320,- Euro für Erwachsene
256,- Euro für Jugendliche 1991 - 1993
160,- Euro für Kinder 1994-2003

Genauere Infos über die Gravity Card z.B. auf der Homepage vom Bikepark Leogang...

Sehr schön wärs wenn Spicak auch noch mit rein rutscht aber das ist noch nicht offiziell.


----------



## osarias (28. April 2010)

Hmm, ist natürlich schwierig mit der Card. Wenn wir im Sommer wieder eine Woche in PDS sind oder mal in der Schweiz dann bringts ja nix. So ab 12-13 Bikeparktagen in Bsp Winterberg und Geißkopf müsste es sich ja lohnen,..., hmmm


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. April 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Hmm, ist natürlich schwierig mit der Card. Wenn wir im Sommer wieder eine Woche in PDS sind oder mal in der Schweiz dann bringts ja nix. So ab 12-13 Bikeparktagen in Bsp Winterberg und Geißkopf müsste es sich ja lohnen,..., hmmm




So ähnlich sieht es auch bei mir aus. PdS ist Pflichtprogramm, evtl. Bozen und dann wollt ich dieses Jahr mal wieder in den Schwarzwald. In Saalbach gibts seit diesem Jahr die Joker Card und in Schladming eh die Sommercard - Liftfahrten sind also in der Übernachtung includiert.

12-13 Tage vollgasfahren damit sich mind. ne Tageskarte rechnet in den restlichen Parks... hmmm.


Aber muss sich jeder selbst überlegen. Gibt da Leute die haben Freizeit im überfluss. Ich gehör leider nicht dazu und will obendrein auch Motocross fahren.


----------



## baldur (28. April 2010)

Ich mache im Sommer Urlaub im Bayrischen Wald und wollte das erste mal in meinem Leben in einem Bikepark.
Hab jetzt gelesen, das die Anzahlder Abfahrten am Tag begrenzt sind auf 10 Fahrten / Tag!
Ist das so korrekt?
Und reichen 10 Fahrten pro Tag überhaupt?


----------



## Priest0r (28. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Ich mache im Sommer Urlaub im Bayrischen Wald und wollte das erste mal in meinem Leben in einem Bikepark.
> Hab jetzt gelesen, das die Anzahlder Abfahrten am Tag begrenzt sind auf 10 Fahrten / Tag!
> Ist das so korrekt?
> Und reichen 10 Fahrten pro Tag überhaupt?



Wo hast du denn diese Information her? Kann ich anhand von bikepark.net nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## psx0407 (28. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gelesen, das die Anzahlder Abfahrten am Tag begrenzt sind auf 10 Fahrten / Tag!
> Ist das so korrekt?
> Und reichen 10 Fahrten pro Tag überhaupt?



...ja, das stimmt.
und zwar dann, wenn du dir eine 10er-karte kaufst. weil mehr als 10x kannst du dann mit der nicht fahren.


spaß beiseite:
als bikepark-anfänger bist du mit 10x fahren sicher bedient. ich würde da eh am anfang den dh und freeride meiden und in der mittelstation aussteigen und die biker-x und dual runterheizen. das macht dir sicher viel spaß und wird auch nicht langweilig.

viel spaß beim ersten mal und riskiere nicht zuviel !  

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (28. April 2010)

Downhill kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage, hab ein Carbonfully mit 120 mm Fw.....will mir meien Bike ja nicht zerstören!

10 mal fahren hört sich nur so an, als ob das nur für einen halben Tag reicht!


----------



## psx0407 (28. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> 10 mal fahren hört sich nur so an, als ob das nur für einen halben Tag reicht!



hmm,

15 min wartezeit am lift
10 min fahrzeit im lift
5 min fahrzeit bergab (brutto! netto natürlich viel weniger)
---------------------------------------------------------
= 30 min je zyklus "bergauf / bergab"
= 300 min bei 10 zyklen
= 5 h
= 2,5 h vor mittag + 2,5 h nach mittag

=> 10:00 start / 1 h mittag / 16:00 ende

unter annahme von:
keine zwischenpausen, keine pannen, keine tables fahren, kein "den anderen zugucken", kein fachsimpeln, keine stürze, kein flirten, kein ärgern, kein relaxen, kein hin-zum-lift-und-zurück-zur-bikestation-weil-streckenberechtigungskarte-vergessen, keine diskussion mit liftpersonal, keine hindernisbegehung, keine toilettengänge, usw.

doch, das mit 10x kommt schon hin !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. April 2010)

psx0407 schrieb:


> hmm,
> 
> 15 min wartezeit am lift
> 10 min fahrzeit im lift
> 5 min fahrzeit bergab (brutto! netto natürlich viel weniger)



Das ist Schmarrn... die Zeiten kann man nicht pauschal sagen und 10 Minuten Fahrzeit den Gang gibts in BMais bei dem alten Krüppellift gar nicht.

Während der Woche meist null Wartezeit - maximal zur Stoßzeit 2-3 Minuten. An Feiertagen und Sonntag kann die Wartezeit bis zu 30 Minuten betragen.

Fahrzeit im Lift bis ganz nach oben ca. 18 Minuten.

Fahrzeit bergab je nach Fahrkönnen zwischen knapp 3 Minuten und 15 ?? Minuten.


Meine Bestleistung waren 18 Abfahrten an einem Tag... da sitzt man 5,5 Stunden im Lift für ne gute Stunde heizen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. April 2010)

Ist das ein schlechter Witz, ein Schreibfehler oder ein Verständnisproblem bei mir....

Laut Newsletter vom Bikepark gilt die Gravity Card in Bischofsmais erst ab dem 9.5.

Am ersten Wochenende einschließlich Samstag des zweiten Wochenendes muss also normal bezahlt werden???


----------



## flodiho (29. April 2010)

Gravitykarten gibts ab 1. Mai. 

Pyrosteiner, dass es immer dich trifft hm? ICh dachte du willst eh nicht mehr in den Bikepark da dort sowiso alles schlecht ist ???? 

Wieso der Sinneswandel? 


Und das mit dem Lift stimmt auch nicht so, da dieses Jahr auch der Schlepplift direkt neben dem Sessel läuft. Somit weniger Wartezeiten und Liftfahrzeiten aufkommen.


Greetz Flo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. April 2010)

Was trifft mich? Ich weis nicht was Du meinst...


Flo, vielleicht gibt es ja unterschiedliche Newsletter vom Bikepark... in MEINEM Newsletter (den ich gerade zum zweiten Mal erhalten habe) steht zweimal drin das die Gravity Card vom 9.5. bis 26.10. gültig ist. Somit finde ich meine Frage berechtigt.



Fahrzeit im Sessellift bis oben waren in den letzten zig Jahren immer um die 18 Minuten. Wenn dieses Jahr ein weiterer Lift angeschmissen wird ok. Bin nur gespannt wie oft der dann in Betrieb ist.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. April 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Greetz Flo



sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus. wie siehts eigentlich dieses jahr mit neuen strecken aus?


----------



## flodiho (29. April 2010)

Geplant ist so einiges, aber wie so oft hat das letzte Wort immer der Herr Baron, welcher eigentlich immer schon dagengen war und ist. Aber lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen ob der Didi Schneider ihn noch überreden kann. 

Greetz Flo


----------



## didi.H (29. April 2010)

Die Gravity Card gilt wie im Newsletter steht erst ab dem 9. Mai, da die Firma Skidata die Kartenlesegeräte erst umstellen muss und die nicht früher Zeit haben.
MfG.
Didi Händel
MTB Zone Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. April 2010)

aber wenn das mit den Schlepplift läuft wär das ziemlich geil weil somit die Wartezeit am Lift die am WE ziemlich hoch ist fast wegfällt

ich bin gespannt am 8/9.5 gehts ab ;-)


gibt es eig einen offiziellen Fred für Bmais, Osternohe, Wildbad, Winterberg haben alle ein richtigen Fred wieso bmais nciht?? xD wär doch mal ned schlecht


----------



## flodiho (29. April 2010)

Wie wärs denn damit?  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=434


----------



## kletteraffe (29. April 2010)

Also bzgl. Lift - ich bin letztes Jahr sogar mal eingenickt!!! Aber nur kurz


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. April 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Die Gravity Card gilt wie im Newsletter steht erst ab dem 9. Mai, da die Firma Skidata die Kartenlesegeräte erst umstellen muss und die nicht früher Zeit haben.
> MfG.
> Didi Händel
> MTB Zone Team



Na Floh... dann steht in Deinem Newsletter wohl auch 9.5.??

Danke für die Antwort inklusive Begründung Didi. Viel Verhandlungsglück mit dem Baron.


----------



## flodiho (29. April 2010)

suhl dich ned so in deinem Ruhm mein Lieber! 

Mir ists relativ egal wann es die Gravitycard oder sonstwas gibt.. 
GK-Racing takes over! ...weiste Bescheid oder?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. April 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn damit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=434



ah okay 

aber as mit dem Schlepplift schaut gar nciht so schlecht aus 
dafür ist doch diese Grüne Folie ausgelegt bei den Liften oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (30. April 2010)

Ich freu mich auf die neue Saison am GK aber leider kann ich dieses WE ned und deshalb muss ich mich noch ein wenig in Geduld üben.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. April 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> suhl dich ned so in deinem Ruhm mein Lieber!
> 
> Mir ists relativ egal wann es die Gravitycard oder sonstwas gibt..
> GK-Racing takes over! ...weiste Bescheid oder?



Schon klar - ist ja irgendwie normal das das Rennteam eines Bikeparks dort diverse Vergünstigungen hat. Zusammen mit der Streckenpflege könnt da schon ne Saisonkarte im Raum stehen.


Suhlen tu ich mich gar nicht aber ich mach andere nicht an wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin und keine genaue Info habe.

Bezüglich Sinneswandel ist es bei mir sicher genau so wie bei vielen anderen eine Momentanaufnahme bzw. eine Meinung über eine begrenzte Zeit und ohne altes aufwärmen zu wollen gabs da schon ein paar Kritikpunkte nicht nur von mir.

Blätter mal 1-2 Seiten zurück da gabs schon den ersten Wirbel über die neuen Preise und ich war derjenige der gebremst hat da der Fahrpreis bei bestimmten Karten sogar um einiges billiger wurde gegenüber 09! Ich kann also auch positiv schreiben wenns was positives gibt.

Du scheinst jedoch manchen für immer und ewig gfressn zu haben und blendest aus ob die Kritik berechtigt oder nicht war.


----------



## Prexl (30. April 2010)

immer dieses blabla is doch zum speim. pyro du alter nörgler und recht haben woller . Flodiho muss dir in manchen dingen recht geben. is aber lustig mit euch zwei
Evtl kumm i morgen zum kaffee vobei wenn as weda basst


----------



## Maxximum (1. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Suhlen tu ich mich gar nicht aber ich mach andere nicht an wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin und keine genaue Info habe.
> 
> Bezüglich Sinneswandel ist es bei mir sicher genau so wie bei vielen anderen eine Momentanaufnahme bzw. eine Meinung über eine begrenzte Zeit und ohne altes aufwärmen zu wollen gabs da schon ein paar Kritikpunkte nicht nur von mir.
> 
> Blätter mal 1-2 Seiten zurück da gabs schon den ersten Wirbel über die neuen Preise und ich war derjenige der gebremst hat da der Fahrpreis bei bestimmten Karten sogar um einiges billiger wurde gegenüber 09! Ich kann also auch positiv schreiben wenns was positives gibt.



du schimpfst jetzt seit es den thread gibt in einer tour über den park und hast schon ca 10 mal geschrieben dass du da nie wieder hinfährst.
nur weil du einmal im jahr was nicht negatives schreibst, heißt das ja jetzt nicht dass nur das positiv war.

jedes jahr das selbe: anfang der saison artet der thread hier immer aus.
wartet doch erstmal ab bis ihr oben wart und fangt dann das schimpfen an wenn euch was ned passt. aber dann reichts auch wenn das einmal gesagt wird und nicht 5 seiten lang in jedem zweiten post.
hier wird schon wieder seit 2 seiten über sachen diskutiert die reine spekulanze sind.

so jetz is genug


----------



## Schoasdromme (1. Mai 2010)

Wer war denn heute am GK ,
war der Schlepper neben dem Sessel nun wirklich in Betrieb???
Die ewigen Wartezeiten in den letzten jahren waren echt nervig, und für mich der Grund ,warum ich dort nur noch selten Gast war...


----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Mai 2010)

Der Schlepper war nicht in Betrieb. War aber auch nicht nötig da es keine großen Wartezeiten gab (zumindest am Nachmittag, vormittags war ich noch nicht da). Lag wahrscheinlich am Wetter.


----------



## Schoasdromme (1. Mai 2010)

Aha,
aber war der Schlepper "vorbereitet"???
Da geht doch die Rodelbahn vorbei...


----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Mai 2010)

Hab gar nicht drauf geachtet wie das an der Talstation diesbezüglich aussah. Es liegt zwar diese grüne Matte aus, aber sie habe auch schon die Anker abmontiert. Machte nicht wirklich den Eindruck als sollte der betrieben werden.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (1. Mai 2010)

Komm' grad heim vom GK! Und es war  Die Strecken waren heute in einem hervorragenden Zustand. Den neuen Evil Eye hab' ich vom Lift aus regelmäßig bewundert, bin aber noch nicht gefahren, da ich mich ja schon immer kaum zwischen FR und DH entscheiden konnte. Beide sind in dem aktuellen Zustand mal echt flowig zu fahren. Ich fahr bald wieder hin, selbst wenn's wohl unrealistisch ist, dass die Strecken lange in dem Zustand bleiben. 

Milkman


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. Mai 2010)

braucht man für die saisonkarte bzw gravity card ein passfoto? weiß das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prexl (1. Mai 2010)

war heut zum mittagessen da. schaut vom lift echt gut aus was sie am evil eye machen. das einzig negative war das die leute vom lift mein moped nicht 
hinhängen wollten, weil ja zu schwer ist
und unten an der kassa wollt da kassier vom lift scho fast a streckennutzungskarte von mir, hat ned gschnallt das i anderweitig da bin.
da tom (der junge radlschubser) hat sich fast weggschmissen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Mai 2010)

haha ich hab heute keine Streckengebühr gezahlt. Habs vergessen und  der Kassierer auch^^ war heud geil hab mein SX und Demo bewegt  Die Evil Eye hat mir wie die DH und FR sehr gut gefallen, was mir ned getaugt hat das ich mir ne dämliche Punktekarte hab kaufen müssen weils die Gravitykarten no ned gibt (saisonkarte wäre kein Problem gewesen)
Dafür können aber die Leute vom Shop garnichts, eher Skidata die des Zeug einfach ned zura bringan. Zwei Wochen noch dann bin ich wieder oben. 

@ Prexl lol du bist an mir vorbei gefahren im Lift stimmts,sorry hab die in deim Motorradlanzug ned erkannt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

Maxximum schrieb:


> ... und hast schon ca 10 mal geschrieben dass du da nie wieder hinfährst.




Kannste die Aussage mit konkreten Beitragsnummern untermauern oder ist das jetzt einfach mal so pauschal rausposaunt weils Spass macht?


@ dmr-Bike... stimmt, der Schlepper ist links vom Sessellift und da müsste man über die Rodelbahn drüber. Vielleicht bauens ne Brücke??? Zum IXS-Rennen war doch der Schlepper auch in Betrieb - wurde da die Rodelbahn gesperrt? 
Aber warum wurden dann die Bügel entfernt....



@ Grossman Nik... Du schreibst Punktekarte? Wird doch wieder mit Punkten abgerechnet oder doch Bergfahrten oder erfolgt die ganze Umstellung erst mit dem Update der Fa. Skidata? 

Wie wird das gehandhabt wenns nur noch Bergfahrtenkarten gibt und jemand steigt in der Mitte aus? Machen viele und ist sicher interessant zu wissen...


----------



## flodiho (2. Mai 2010)

-beim IXS Cup wurde die Rodelbahn gesperrt. Beim diesjährigen Schleppliftbetrieb wird über die Rodelbahn eine Holzbrücke gebaut.

-eine Fahrt ist eine Fahrt. Egal ob bis zur Mitte oder ganz rauf.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wie wird das gehandhabt wenns nur noch Bergfahrtenkarten gibt und jemand steigt in der Mitte aus? Machen viele und ist sicher interessant zu wissen...


 
dann müssen endlich mal alle rauf  

so rein logisch gesehen gibts keinen grund, dass das in der mitte aussteigen weniger kostet, da ja ab der mitte keiner mehr einsteigt und der sessel dann bis oben leer ist -> schlechte auslastung


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> -eine Fahrt ist eine Fahrt. Egal ob bis zur Mitte oder ganz rauf.



ob das die Dörter freuen wird? 20 Fahrten auf'm Bikercross werden damit schon etwas teuer, das macht das Karten kaufen doch wieder spannend.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> -eine Fahrt ist eine Fahrt. Egal ob bis zur Mitte oder ganz rauf.




Gut, das ich mich nicht auf BikerX und Dual ausgerichtet habe sondern eh immer ganz nauf fahr. Auch wenn Emans Gründe stimmen wird das wohl manchem aufstoßen.


----------



## flodiho (2. Mai 2010)

Auf die ollen Dirter kann ich auch verzichten. Ich wollte gestern das Schnitzel springen (Sprung neben der Brücke im Solpestylepark). ICh natürlich voll reingetreten damit es mich schon weit raushaut. Einen Meter vor dem Absprung sehe ich wie mitten in der Landung des Sprunges ein Dirter seine Mühle da hochschiebt! Ich bin grad noch rechzeitig vom Bike abgesprungen, ansonsten hätt es mich und ihn übelst zugerichtet. Danach gabs einen lautstarken Ausraster meinerseits. Ich denke er war berechtigt!

Dann die letzte Abfahrt: 

Ich will wieder s Schnitzel springen. Spring ab und dann seh ich unter der Flugphase unten in der Mulde bei der Brücke 5 oder 6 so Dirtjumpkiddies wieder in der Landung rumstehen. I hab dann versucht unter der Flugphase nich meine Richtung zu korrigieren um daneben vorbei zu springen. Sie sind zur gleichen Zeit zurückgegangen. Und wieder hab ich lautstark meine Manung dazu posaunt.

Ich hab anschließend mit unserem Bikeparkpersonal daüber noch geredet. Und sie werden sich für solche Fälle was einfallen lassen. Für was hat der mensch 2 Augen im Kopp? Sorry aber sowas geht echt mal garnicht!!!

Greetz Flo


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Mai 2010)

Yeah,

war gestern auch, war super, gut hergrichtet alles, Wiesengap auch wieder Springbar, Landung ist schön soft. 

Freeride war der Absolute Abschuss, ohne Schlammreifen nur noch DH-Rodeo, ich hatte selten so viel Spaß, bis ich an einen Baum bin und meinen Matchmaker geopfert hab

Dann is mir noch die Kette gerissen und ich durft den DH ohne Kette nur mit VR-Bremse runterzuckeln - seeeehr geil -Trial mal anders!

Schön gmacht, toll wars,
auch wenn ich gestern Unsummen am Lift glassen hab, 1x10 Fahrten + 2 Stunden..kotig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (3. Mai 2010)

Servus,
weiß eigentlich jemand wie das jetzt mit den Punktekarten vom letzten Jahr ist? Hab noch ein paar zu Hause rumliegen und wollte sie nur ungern verfallen lassen. 
Sollte die Frage schon in vorherigen Posts geklärt worden sein, hab ichs wohl übersehen...

Schönen Gruß...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Mai 2010)

Passt,  kannste auch dieses Jahr noch hernehmen,

jede Fahrt wird Pauschal mit 10 punkten gerechnet, egal ob oben oder mitte. 

Für Mitte-Fahrer sind hald dann Stundenkarten eher ratsam.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2010)

meine Karte vom letzten Jahr hat gestern funktioniert.

edith: 10? ich hab mir gestern ausgerechnet, daß es 6 waren?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Mai 2010)

ach fukk, Duuuu warst der große Dünne mitm Reign - der grüne Flite passt 1a!

äh, öh, ich weiß es nicht. Der Liftboy oben hat gmeint 10 pauschal...


----------



## Grossman_nik (3. Mai 2010)

6 Punkte pauschal  sinds 60 Punkte = 10 abfahrten, was ich gut finde is is das man vom Lift gleich durchfahren kann ohne lästiges Drehkreuz, Die Fourcross am Samstag war affengeil, mikey wartest du auch auf die Gravitykarte? MFG da Nik


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ach fukk, Duuuu warst der große Dünne mitm Reign - der grüne Flite passt 1a!



Danke! 
Das mit dem Dünn sehen einige Leute anders...
In dem Fall hab weiß ich auch wer du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Mai 2010)

nein die anderen sind zu dünn*sing*

Hast es ordentlich krachen lassen, was ich gesehen hab. Ich hab mir schön'n Bremshebel (Matchmaker) gebrochen udn Kette gerissen. 

ich hoff mich hat keiner gesehen, als ich mit VR-Bremse alleine den DH versucht hab runterzukommen....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Freeride war der Absolute Abschuss, ohne Schlammreifen nur noch DH-Rodeo, ich hatte selten so viel Spaß, bis ich an einen Baum bin und meinen Matchmaker geopfert hab



Ich hoff Du und das Leatt Brace is noch ganz...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich hoff Du und das Leatt Brace is noch ganz...



Klar! Haben nur noch gefeiert, Wurzeln bzw. Rutschen war sch...egal, nur noch mehr Gas geben

das Leatt hab ich erst richtig lieben gelernt. Man merkts einfach GAAARNICHT egal ob beim Fahren oder Stürzen - außer im Lift, da isses ne Willkommene Einschlafhilfe


----------



## osarias (3. Mai 2010)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das gelegentlich die Strecken wieder repariert werden, nicht soo wie letztes Jahr! 
Gibt nix geileres als frisch ausgebeserte Strecken!


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ich hoff mich hat keiner gesehen,


ich hab dich dann nur etwas unglücklich am Waschplatz gesehen.


----------



## Xexano (5. Mai 2010)

Kein Wunder, nachdem was er alles wegwaschen musste...


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Mai 2010)

OMFG


----------



## Playlife8 (5. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Die Gravity Card gilt wie im Newsletter steht erst ab dem 9. Mai, da die Firma Skidata die Kartenlesegeräte erst umstellen muss und die nicht früher Zeit haben.
> MfG.
> Didi Händel
> MTB Zone Team



Das ist natürlich schade aber naja muss ma wohl noch bis Sonntag warten und dann wird sauber durchgestartet!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Mai 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schade aber naja muss ma wohl noch bis Sonntag warten und dann wird sauber durchgestartet!



auf jeden fall. 
braucht man für die karte jetzt ein passbild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (6. Mai 2010)

bis jetzt wars so dass die an der kasse direkt mit der webcam ein bild gemacht haben.


----------



## didi.H (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die Punktekarten vom letzten Jahr gelten noch, es werden pro Fahrt 5 Punkte abgezogen, egal wo du aussteigst. Die Bergfahrt ist somit um 2 Punkte billiger geworden und die Fahrt bis zur Mittelstation ist 1 Punkt teuerer geworden. Für die G Card ist kein Passbild nötig, das Bild wird vor Ort mit der Webcam gemacht. Die G Cart wird bereits ausgestellt und Leute die mit G Card kommen, die in einem anderen Bikepark ausgestellt wurde, bekommen kostenlos eine Karte, die unser Lesegerät auch lesen kann. Es gibt also keine Probleme.
MfG.
Didi 
MTB Zone Team


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2010)

Nur 5 Punkte bis oben... super!


Schüttets in Deg genau so viel wie hier?


----------



## didi.H (6. Mai 2010)

Es hat seit Freitag jeden Tag geregnet, aber für das WE haben sie besseres Wetter gemeldet.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Für die G Card ist kein Passbild nötig, das Bild wird vor Ort mit der Webcam gemacht. Die G Cart wird bereits ausgestellt und Leute die mit G Card kommen, die in einem anderen Bikepark ausgestellt wurde, bekommen kostenlos eine Karte, die unser Lesegerät auch lesen kann. Es gibt also keine Probleme.
> MfG.
> Didi
> MTB Zone Team



perfekt



didi.H schrieb:


> Es hat seit Freitag jeden Tag geregnet, aber für das WE haben sie besseres Wetter gemeldet.



perfekt


----------



## hofschalk (6. Mai 2010)

dann wird das morgen aber ne feine schlammschlacht, aber ich fahr hin. hab mich schon die ganze woche drauf gefreut. 1 woche frei und nur sauwetter


----------



## B3ppo (6. Mai 2010)

dann gib mal feedback wie die strecken zu fahren sind, war noch nie bei nässe da und plane eigentlich für we hinzufahren


----------



## hofschalk (6. Mai 2010)

also war letztes jahr schon mal im regen und war witzig, bis auf die wurzeln im freeride. mir graut nur vor der liftfahrt nass im elendslift...aber das wird scho. ist morgen sonst noch wer da?


----------



## Playlife8 (6. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal eine ganz andere Frage, bin ja schön öfter auf einen Tagesausflug dort gewesen aber dieses Jahr sollte es das ein oder andere Mal mit Übernachtung sein.

Das man kostenlos auf dem Parkplatz campen kann ist mir bekannt, aber gibt es denn auch eine Duschmöglichkeit?
Gibt es gleich in der Nähe eine Pension oder Appartments die preislich passen bzw. so nah sind das ich vor Ort kein Auto mehr brauche?
Wie sieht die Abendgestaltung aus? Chilliges Camping-beisammen-sein ist mir bekannt, gibts auch noch Kneipen oder dergleichen wo ma bissl Spaß haben kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (6. Mai 2010)

@didi.H : Stimmt es nun, das der Schlepplift neben dem Sessellift auch in Betrieb ist???


----------



## Dropperl (6. Mai 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Das man kostenlos auf dem Parkplatz campen kann ist mir bekannt, aber gibt es denn auch eine Duschmöglichkeit?



Klos  ;zum Abwaschen reichst; ->stinken ist "männlich"

und in der Früh mit dem Bike-Wash Schlauch erst mal richtig wach werden >brrr< saukalt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine ganz andere Frage, bin ja schön öfter auf einen Tagesausflug dort gewesen aber dieses Jahr sollte es das ein oder andere Mal mit Übernachtung sein.
> 
> Das man kostenlos auf dem Parkplatz campen kann ist mir bekannt, aber gibt es denn auch eine Duschmöglichkeit?
> Gibt es gleich in der Nähe eine Pension oder Appartments die preislich passen bzw. so nah sind das ich vor Ort kein Auto mehr brauche?
> Wie sieht die Abendgestaltung aus? Chilliges Camping-beisammen-sein ist mir bekannt, gibts auch noch Kneipen oder dergleichen wo ma bissl Spaß haben kann?




Offiziell ist es nicht umsonst - eigendlich muss was dafür bezahlt werden... Ortstaxe oder so. Macht aber fast keiner.

Duschmöglichkeit... Bike Wash 
Badewanne.... Bach im Wald ... ist aber gleichzeitig "kühlschrank" für Getränke
Nahe Pensionen... in Habischried - war ich aber noch nie, bin dutzendfacher Parkplatztäter.
1 Toilette neben dem Bikestore ist offen, die öffentlichen WC´s werden am Abend abgesperrt

Für was brauchste ne Kneipe??
Grillen, Lagerfeuer, Smalltalk mit den anderen bei paar Bier... mehr brauchts nicht.

Ach ja, wenn so ein kaputter wie ich dabei bin kann Dir das passiern... das ist/war evtl. einmalig bisher in BMais :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109356

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109357


----------



## didi.H (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ja es stimmt, dass der Schlepper neben dem Sessellift auch eingeschaltet wird, aber erst ab nächster Woche. Es musste noch eine Brücke über die Rodelbahn an der Mittelstation gebaut werden. Wir sin probe gefahren und es geht sehr gut. Es ist ca. 7min schneller als mit dem Sessel.
Es gibt die Pension Geißkopf Alm in Habischried (3min. vom Bikepark), gleich links wenn Du rein kommst. Die ist günstig, das Essen ist gut und reichlich.
MfG.
Didi


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Es ist ca. 7min schneller als mit dem Sessel.



roflmao.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## P3 Killa (7. Mai 2010)

Wie der Didi schon sagt, die Pension kann ich auch empfehlen! Is immer sehr lustig da, erst schön essen und danach noch nen Bärwurz  oder 2 oder 3 oder 20 

Ich werd morgen auch wieder mit 7-8 Mann am Start sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Mai 2010)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Wie der Didi schon sagt, die Pension kann ich auch empfehlen! Is immer sehr lustig da, erst schön essen und danach noch nen Bärwurz  oder 2 oder 3 oder 20
> 
> Ich werd morgen auch wieder mit 7-8 Mann am Start sein!



Aaaau ja! Zustimmung! mit bestem Blick aufn Berg!

und der Herr des Hauses, wenn DER aufdreht, da bleibt kein Auge trocken!


----------



## Schoasdromme (7. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja es stimmt, dass der Schlepper neben dem Sessellift auch eingeschaltet wird, aber erst ab nächster Woche. Es musste noch eine Brücke über die Rodelbahn an der Mittelstation gebaut werden. Wir sin probe gefahren und es geht sehr gut. Es ist ca. 7min schneller als mit dem Sessel.
> Didi



Super!
Dann werde ich wohl wieder öfter zu gast bei euch sein


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja es stimmt, dass der Schlepper neben dem Sessellift auch eingeschaltet wird, aber erst ab nächster Woche. Es musste noch eine Brücke über die Rodelbahn an der Mittelstation gebaut werden. Wir sin probe gefahren und es geht sehr gut. Es ist ca. 7min schneller als mit dem Sessel.
> Es gibt die Pension Geißkopf Alm in Habischried (3min. vom Bikepark), gleich links wenn Du rein kommst. Die ist günstig, das Essen ist gut und reichlich.
> MfG.
> Didi



jepp ... 
dann werden die Nürnberger auch wieder öfter da sein ... vor allem in Kombi mit der G Card 

evtl sieht man sich ja morgen schon an auf um der Piste


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2010)

Weils schon sooo lange nimmer geregnet hat... bei uns kommt grade schon wieder einiges runter.

Wie ist der Stand in Bischofsmais?


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Mai 2010)

Werden morgen wahrscheinlich auch da sein.
Wetter schaut ganz gut aus. Soll Sa ab etwa 1700 Uhr regnen und Sonntag gar nich laut wetter.com

Kennt eigentlich jemand ne günstige Unterkunft?
Also nich Sonnenhof, Schäffler usw. für rund 25  Person/Nacht
Kann auch 10 km entfernt sein.


----------



## teatimetom (7. Mai 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand ne gÃ¼nstige Unterkunft?
> Also nich Sonnenhof, SchÃ¤ffler usw. fÃ¼r rund 25 â¬ Person/Nacht
> Kann auch 10 km entfernt sein.



das vordach vom bikeshop  
bin morgen oder sonntag auch unten . 
an den regen gewÃ¶hnt man sich schÃ¶n langsam . mfg


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Mai 2010)

Alle schimpfen immer über die Liftpreise in Todtnau, 
aber übernachten kann man dort für die Hälfte. Was unterm Strich billiger ist.


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Mai 2010)

am Geisskopf direkt, am Zeltplatz is günstig und du bist in da früh gleich am Lift werd morgen wahrscheins so um 3-4 kommen um mal a bissl abwechslung vom lernstress zu bekommen


----------



## HerbyAIC (7. Mai 2010)

Hy Leute, 
fahren morgen (sa 8.5.) nach Bischofsmais.
haben noch 3 Plätze frei, fahren von Aichach los.
wenn noch jemand mit will einfach melden.
zusteigen im münchner norden geht natürlich auch.

see ya


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> das vordach vom bikeshop
> bin morgen oder sonntag auch unten .
> an den regen gewöhnt man sich schön langsam . mfg


 
cc fahrn traust dich eigentlich nimmer so unter der woche ... fällt mir  nur grad ein  wo ich dich les


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (7. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wie ist der Stand in Bischofsmais?



Also am meisten hat mich heute mein regenoverall nass gemacht...von innen 

die Dh ist oben bisschen matschig, v.a. in den von mir genutzen chickenways aber ansonsten gut in schuss. im unteren teil ist er wirklich top 

die freeride bin ich nur den oberen abschnitt gefahren, bis zur querung rüber zur dh. fand ich eigentlich ganz gut. aber befürchte je mehr jetzt fahren, desto matschiger und glitschiger wirds leider.

udn über die restlichen pisten, brauch ich ja nichts sagen. a traum...frisch geshaped und keiner, der gefahren ist heute, ausser mir und paar flachlandtouristen


----------



## Burnhard (7. Mai 2010)

Also DH ging eigentlich schon recht gut zufahren, war zwar matschig, aber genügend Grip.
4X sowieso.
FR bin ich leider nicht mehr gefahren, da mir nach der 2ten Abfahrt die Hinterbauschwinge bei der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen ist 
Viel Dank nochmal für den Trostapfel und die Trostzigarette 
Bis (hoffentlich) Sonntag.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2010)

Sind Matschreifen Pflicht oder wie wart Ihr heut unterwegs?


----------



## hofschalk (7. Mai 2010)

also ich hatte Swampthing dran. Denke auf der DH und FR sind Matschreifen nicht das verkehrteste. Auf den Brechsandpisten isses ja eh wurscht.
Da ich aber im moment eh nur die Swampthings hab, blieb mir sowieso keine andere Wahl 

@ burnhard warst du heute auch da?


----------



## teatimetom (7. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> cc fahrn traust dich eigentlich nimmer so unter der woche ... fällt mir  nur grad ein  wo ich dich les



trau mich wirklich nimmer, mit dem altem material  

diese oder nächste woche ist mein neues fertig , aber  streng geheim. also *psssssst*


----------



## P3 Killa (8. Mai 2010)

und auf gehts! Scheinen heute ja doch einige Leute zu kommen! Wird sicher wieder super!
Ich werd mit 7 anderen nürnberger extrem Bikern am start sein! Bis dann und allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Burnhard (8. Mai 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> @ burnhard warst du heute auch da?



Jub aber nur von 10 bis vllt 11...
Am Sonntag bin ich dann mitm Hardtail unterwegs, mal schaun was das wird


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Mai 2010)

uuuh, Nürberger extrem biker 

sind heut Morgen nich aus dem Bett gekommen
dafür sind wir morgen am Start


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> sind heut Morgen nich aus dem Bett gekommen
> dafür sind wir morgen am Start



wann und wo fahrt ihr denn morgen los?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. Mai 2010)

wann: wohl so um 800-830
wo: Bathome


----------



## P3 Killa (8. Mai 2010)

ich bin zurück! war echt super, und nicht soo viel los. morgen werd ich auch wieder kommen


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Mai 2010)

jop war  geil 
@ p3 warst du desmit dem banshee sopestyler und den vielen Piercings im Gesicht? Ich war der mit dem weißen SX/Demo grün



Edith: hab grad in dein Fotoalbum geschaut müsstest du gwesen sei


----------



## P3 Killa (8. Mai 2010)

ja das war ich 

hab dich auch gesehen.

aber ich bezeichne mein rad etz mal als freerider da ich ich das mit den tricks nich so drauf hab und die gehören ja zum slopestyle dazu


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Mai 2010)

Die trockenen Strecken haben uns heut überrascht.... nach der zweiten Abfahrt hab ich und mein Spezl die Wetscreams runtergehaut.

Los war gar nix, wir sind auf einige Abfahrten gekommen - ein gelungener Saisonstart. 

Nur am Morgen gabs gleich bissl Wirbel weil noch keine Preistafel hängt und die alten Streckenberechtigungskarten nicht mehr gültig sind. Die müssen gegen neue getauscht werden haben wir rausgefunden. Ausserdem muss man für die 20er Karte gleich 4 Euro Streckenberechtigungsgebühr zahlen.


----------



## flodiho (8. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss man für die 20er Karte gleich 4 Euro Streckenberechtigungsgebühr zahlen.



Don´t cry  

Ihr wollt alle gute Strecken, diese machen sich nicht aus Luft und Liebe!

Zuerst schimpfen alle auf den schlechten Streckenzustand, nun wird gemotzt weil man mehr geld für die Streckenplfege verlangt. Also mal ehrlich, euch kann mans gar ned recht machen hm? Langsam find ichs wirklich albern hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbyAIC (8. Mai 2010)

Nur weil einer schreibt, das was teurer geworden ist- 
das ist doch kein motzen, sondern eine information.

War schon cool heute - und die Strecken gut in Schuss. - Lob


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Mai 2010)

HerbyAIC schrieb:


> Nur weil einer schreibt, das was teurer geworden ist-
> das ist doch kein motzen, sondern eine information.
> 
> War schon cool heute - und die Strecken gut in Schuss. - Lob




So isses 


floh, wenn Du jeden geschriebenen Buchstaben von mir sofort negativ auslegst bitte setz mich auf die Ignorierliste falls es sowas hier im Forum gibt oder bitte verkneife Dir in Zukunft meine Beiträge zu lesen oder zu zitieren. Vor langer Zeit irgendwann letztes Jahr haste auch mal gemeint Du schreibst hier nix mehr... Wär auch ne Lösung wenn alles albern is.


Aber weil Du so toll bist schieb ich noch 2 Sachen nach:

- Ich find es nicht so super das um 11 Uhr noch Tageskarten verkauft werden denn der Lift fährt da nur noch 5 h 45 min und eine billigere 6h Karte reicht somit auch.

- Die orangen Schutzmatten beim Schlepper die den Biker bei der Hochfahrt vor den Liftmasten schützen ergäben andererorts mehr Sinn.


Habedieehre.


----------



## flodiho (9. Mai 2010)

mehr kann ich da nicht mehr sagen. Du wärst der geborene Hotelkritiker. 
Da in den vorherigen zig Seiten 80% der Posts von dir negativ waren, ist es wohl auch berechtigt nun alles negativ zu sehen. Die 10% fallen nun auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht^^

Wenn ich dich ignorieren würde, würde mir so viel entgehen. Deine zahlreichen tollen Posts, und die anschleißenden Schmunzler. WIe könnt ich nur ohne dich..^^

Greetz Flori


----------



## seelenfrieden (9. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> :
> Da in den vorherigen zig Seiten 80% der Posts von dir negativ waren, ist es wohl auch berechtigt nun alles negativ zu sehen. Die 10% fallen nun auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht^^



selfowned.


----------



## Pig-Mint (9. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Don´t cry
> 
> Ihr wollt alle gute Strecken, diese machen sich nicht aus Luft und Liebe!
> 
> Zuerst schimpfen alle auf den schlechten Streckenzustand, nun wird gemotzt weil man mehr geld für die Streckenplfege verlangt. Also mal ehrlich, euch kann mans gar ned recht machen hm? Langsam find ichs wirklich albern hier!



Sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen 

Vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit, also noch bevor die Preise so unverschämt hoch waren und noch keine Streckenbenutzungsgebühr verlangt wurde, waren die Strecken deutlich besser gepflegt.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie jeden morgen zwei oder drei Helfer mit Schubkarre, Sand und Schaufel die Strecken im Dual und 4X abgelaufen sind um Bremswellen oder Schäden auszubessern.
Leider sehe ich das heute, nach enormen Liftpreisen und Streckengebühr nicht mehr.
Es hat eher den Einzug gehalten, dass am Saisonbeginn die Strecken kurz präpariert werden und danach kehrt für den Rest der Saison wieder Ruhe ein.
Daher muss ich mich leider Fragen: Wieso soll ich mehr ausgeben bzw. genauso oft wiederkommen wenn ich keine Gegenleistung bekomme ?

Aber dieses Phänomen gibt es "leider" in den anderen (deutschen) Parks auch


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (9. Mai 2010)

heute wars echt gut, bis zu dem punkt wo mein schaltseil abgerissen ist. ich hoffe mal die strecken werden auch unterm jahr weiter gepflegt. 
wer hat eigentlich die fotos im freeride gemacht???


----------



## flodiho (9. Mai 2010)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen
> 
> Vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit, also noch bevor die Preise so unverschämt hoch waren und noch keine Streckenbenutzungsgebühr verlangt wurde, waren die Strecken deutlich besser gepflegt.
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie jeden morgen zwei oder drei Helfer mit Schubkarre, Sand und Schaufel die Strecken im Dual und 4X abgelaufen sind um Bremswellen oder Schäden auszubessern.
> ...




Dann fahr doch woanders hin.  Immer diese Nörgler. Ich enthalte mich nun wieder von diesem Fred! Hier sind nur Leute welche motzen, nörgeln und alles besser wissen. Langsam schieb ich echt nen hass. Geht lieber Fahrradfahren um eure Skillz zu verbessern, dann kommt ihr auch mit ausgewaschenen Pisten o.Ä. zurecht. 

In liebe Flodiho


----------



## teatimetom (9. Mai 2010)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> heute wars echt gut,



jop , alles frisch geshaped und keine steinchen 


Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich die fotos im freeride gemacht???



würde mich auch interessieren . 
uns hams auch geblitzt . 
mfg


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Mai 2010)

Finde am GK das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch schlecht. Klar liegt es am Liftbetreiber wenn er nichts für die streckenpflege ausgibt und so nichts anderes übrig bleibt als ne benutzungsgegühr für die Strecke ... Aber das ändert nichts für mich


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2010)

weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt, waren heute am GKopf und fands echt gut - der Didi hat ganze Arbeit geleistet ! 
klar wird es sich zeigen wie es über die Saison läuft - aber der Anfang ist doch schon mal vielversprechend... finds nur wichtig das der Schlepper schnellstmöglich mitläuft - teilweise 20mins warten war schon viel ... 
sonst - weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, weiss garned was ihr alle habt..
Die Preise gehen doch in Ordnung, aber lassen wir das sonst gibts wieder ewigstviel Streiterei. Fands heud auch in Ordnung, Freu mich wenn der Schlepper angeschaltet wird


----------



## flodiho (9. Mai 2010)

Freeride fetzt.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2010)

Preis interessiert mich nimmer ... GCard sei Dank


----------



## Grossman_nik (10. Mai 2010)

wer nicht wer nicht  schönes Vid flo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Mai 2010)

@ flohdiho: Ich möcht mir kein Urteil darüber bilden was mehr Sinn macht und wofür ein Forum idealerweise da ist.


Aktuelle Infos, Fragen, Denkanstöße und Kritik die evtl. mal spitz und hart formuliert oder kleinkariert ist aber auf jeden Fall halbwegs an der Realität und deshalb mal negativ, mal positiv ist...

oder

pauschale, oft themenunbezogene Beiträge und Anmachen gegen einen oder mehrere User die Kritik schreiben und somit auf der Abschussliste eines "bezahlten" GK-Fans stehn? Ganz zu schweigen von den Aussagen die eine Gültigkeit von ca. 2,5 Stunden haben...


----------



## noco (10. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt, waren heute am GKopf und fands echt gut - der Didi hat ganze Arbeit geleistet !
> klar wird es sich zeigen wie es über die Saison läuft - aber der Anfang ist doch schon mal vielversprechend... finds nur wichtig das der Schlepper schnellstmöglich mitläuft - teilweise 20mins warten war schon viel ...
> sonst - weiter so




Eigentlich sollte man nur negativ schreiben damit nicht mehr soviele hinfahren, dann wär das Wartezeit Problem gelöst und der Park zu 100% perfekt.
War sehr geil gestern!

Bernd


----------



## petzl (10. Mai 2010)

Bis auf die Wartezeiten am Lift fand ich es gestern auch ziemlich spaßig. Bin bestimmt demnächst wieder da.


----------



## EL_Rey (10. Mai 2010)

Cooles Video .....


----------



## flodiho (10. Mai 2010)

Danke.

Pyro: Schon mal was von Rufschädigung gehört?

Ach egal, ich bin raus. Ab jetz kann wieder ungehemmt gemotzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Pyro: Schon mal was von Rufschädigung gehört?



Rufschädigung? Deiner (obwohl eine Normale Person keinen Ruf hat) oder den vom Bikepark?


Ich schon.... aber Du solltest mal die Definition lesen und nachdenken ehe Du das Wort in den Raum wirfst. Was deinen betrifft biste selbst grad gut dabei.

Wenn Du dann irgendwann beim nachlesen bist empfehle ich Dir auch gleich Dich zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit schlau zu machen. Tip: Artikel 5 GG.

Aber bitte schreib die Antwort als PN. Erstens ist das total OT und zweitens erfüllste dann auch mal Deine mehrfache Aussage.


----------



## flodiho (10. Mai 2010)

Labertasche! Geh Radfahren, dir wirds auch ned schaden.


----------



## Priest0r (10. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Labertasche! Geh Radfahren, dir wirds auch ned schaden.



was labertasche

ohne mist, du bist sowas von inkonsequent!
jeder 2te post "ich schrieb hier nix mehr"

fresse man!


----------



## B3ppo (10. Mai 2010)

Das einzige was am Gk nervt ist das Gelaber hier im Thread.... und der langsame Lift aber das wird mit dem Schlepper ja bald besser 
Waren gestern da, super Strecken, nette Leute und das Wetter hat auch gepasst  war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal dieses Jahr!


----------



## Big-Hiter (10. Mai 2010)

Was gehtn hier ab. 
Also wenn ihr euch schon aufregen müsst dann doch über die winzig kleinen Schnitzel die es jetzt oben in der Hütte gibt.
Hab das Gefühl die Portionen waren auch schon mal größer.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Mai 2010)

Big-Hiter schrieb:


> Was gehtn hier ab.
> Also wenn ihr euch schon aufregen müsst dann doch über die winzig kleinen Schnitzel die es jetzt oben in der Hütte gibt.
> Hab das Gefühl die Portionen waren auch schon mal größer.



Du musst in der Sommersaison ja auch ins untere GH gehen...tssss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Du musst in der Sommersaison ja auch ins untere GH gehen...tssss..



ach ... ne ... erst nachfragen dann reden, das ist zur Zeit geschlossen wegen Renovierung ... leider - wollten auch schon hin


----------



## Big-Hiter (10. Mai 2010)

Das hatte aber gestern zu!
Und ich war immer oben, letztes Jahr gabs noch richtige Portionen


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Mai 2010)

Das untere Gasthaus hat doch Angst vor Kunden.
Küche schließt um 1500 Uhr damit nich noch zum Schluß paar Radler auf Idee kommen noch was zu essen bevor sie heimfahren.

Schnitzel wurden auch kleiner und es wird kein Butterschmalz mehr verwendet. Schmecken also nich mehr so gut wie vorher und sind nix besonders mehr


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Labertasche! Geh Radfahren, dir wirds auch ned schaden.



Es gibt Tage da muss ich arbeiten und da ich selbständig und gut im Geschäft bin sind das nicht wenige.




Priest0r schrieb:


> was labertasche
> 
> ohne mist, du bist sowas von inkonsequent!
> jeder 2te post "ich schrieb hier nix mehr"
> ...







JansonJanson schrieb:


> ach ... ne ... erst nachfragen dann reden, das ist zur Zeit geschlossen wegen Renovierung ... leider - wollten auch schon hin



Das hab ich am Samstag auch leider festgestellt und gesagt bekommen. Das ganze soll leider länger dauern da nicht nur der Gastraum renoviert wird - es soll eine Pension mit Zimmern draus gemacht werden.
Angeblich kommt dann auch ein neuer Wirt drauf und ob dann die Schnitzel noch so gut sind und fürs Abendbrot auch noch reichen... hmmm... 
Oben in der Wirtschaft hab ich noch nie was gegessen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (10. Mai 2010)

ich mach mich jetzt auch selbständig. ich kauf mir sowas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und verkauf am lift döner. das verkürzt dann auch die wartezeit


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Mai 2010)

ich ünterstütze dich in dem ich jedes mal einen kaufe


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Mai 2010)

Die Idee ist gar nicht so dumm... ich nehm mir öfter was zum Essen aus dem Auto mit und esse das dann während der Liftfahrt. Zeit hat man ja genug dabei und an der Mittelstation steht auch immer jemand dem man den Müll von der Verpackung in die Hand drücken kann.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Mai 2010)

das thema wurde ja schon mal besprochen glaub ich. bzw. in der bikestation wollten sie schon mal snacks verkaufen, durften aber nicht weil es den wirtsleuten nicht passt. evtl. könnt ich ja das dönertier im wald verstecken, hinter nem wallride.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2010)

aber vielleicht sollte denen mal jemand erklären, dass durchaus einer der 200-300 Bikeparkgäste nach dem Radln gern was Essen würde


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (11. Mai 2010)

Morgen gehts los... Wetter ist ja nicht so rosig. Wenn einer von euch da ist kann er mich anquatschen wir kommen erstmal zu zweit einmal schwarzes Sunn radical mit boxxer WC und ein Giant Reign X. Freitag stöst dann noch Karsten mit seinem 224 dazu also wenn ihr keine Berührungsängste habt könnt ihr uns zu labern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Mai 2010)

Bin am Donnerstag oben


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> aber vielleicht sollte denen mal jemand erklären, dass durchaus einer der 200-300 Bikeparkgäste nach dem Radln gern was Essen würde



Am Samstag abend hatte auch der Italiener in BMais zu... dann sind wir halt zu MC Doof nach DEG.




Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> das thema wurde ja schon mal besprochen glaub ich. bzw. in der bikestation wollten sie schon mal snacks verkaufen, durften aber nicht weil es den wirtsleuten nicht passt. evtl. könnt ich ja das dönertier im wald verstecken, hinter nem wallride.



Warste schon mal in Spicak? Da ist auch oben nach dem ersten Table direkt hinter nem Anlieger ein kleiner Kiosk. Über das amüsiere ich mich jedes mal... fast wie MC Drive... 
Is man zu schnell und packt den Anlieger nicht rast man dem definitv in die Bude.


----------



## Volc0m (12. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen a da.. (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass für mich heut noch Dienstag is ^^)


----------



## didi.H (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verstehe das nicht. Dieses ständige Gemotze. Wenn es euch am Geißkopf nicht gefällt, dann fahrt doch noch Osternohe, Winterberg, PDS, Bad Wild Bad oder Lenggr....
es gibt doch z.Z. genügend Auswahl. Dort ist es billiger, man muss am Lift nicht warten, die Schnitzel sind größer, der Himmel blauer und die Strecken besser. Wenn es mir wo nicht gefällt, fahre ich da nicht mehr hin und aus.
Es gibt viele Kunden, denen gefällt es bei uns und dessen Kritik liegt uns am Herzen.
Die Besucherzahlen sprechen für uns. Also wimmert woanders rum und geht den anderen Betreibern auf den Geist.
Wir versuchen in dieser Saison das Streckenniveau zu halten und sobald das O.K. des 
Waldbesitzers da ist werden wir einige neue Strecken bauen. 

MfG.
Didi Händel
MTB Zone Team


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2010)

ich will aber nen Schitzel


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich verstehe das nicht. Dieses ständige Gemotze. Wenn es euch am Geißkopf nicht gefällt, dann fahrt doch noch Osternohe, Winterberg, PDS, Bad Wild Bad oder Lenggr....
> es gibt doch z.Z. genügend Auswahl. Dort ist es billiger, man muss am Lift nicht warten, die Schnitzel sind größer, der Himmel blauer und die Strecken besser. Wenn es mir wo nicht gefällt, fahre ich da nicht mehr hin und aus.
> Es gibt viele Kunden, denen gefällt es bei uns und dessen Kritik liegt uns am Herzen.
> ...


----------



## Light (12. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich verstehe das nicht. Dieses ständige Gemotze. Wenn es euch am Geißkopf nicht gefällt, dann fahrt doch noch Osternohe, Winterberg, PDS, Bad Wild Bad oder Lenggr....
> es gibt doch z.Z. genügend Auswahl. Dort ist es billiger, man muss am Lift nicht warten, die Schnitzel sind größer, der Himmel blauer und die Strecken besser. Wenn es mir wo nicht gefällt, fahre ich da nicht mehr hin und aus.
> Es gibt viele Kunden, denen gefällt es bei uns und dessen Kritik liegt uns am Herzen.
> ...



Nicht geschimpft ist genug gelobt


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ich will aber nen Schitzel



*pssssssst*  oben hams so viele schnitzel, die verkaufen die sogar


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Mai 2010)

bringt mir aber nachm radln nix wenn der Lift schon zu hat 

Die untere Gastwirtschaft hat ja eh nix mit dem Park zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2010)

solangs den lezten lift noch erwischt - ist dein schnitzel sicher 

die ham mittlerweile auch d. küche bis um fünf offen .


----------



## flodiho (12. Mai 2010)

didi.H schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich verstehe das nicht. Dieses ständige Gemotze. Wenn es euch am Geißkopf nicht gefällt, dann fahrt doch noch Osternohe, Winterberg, PDS, Bad Wild Bad oder Lenggr....
> es gibt doch z.Z. genügend Auswahl. Dort ist es billiger, man muss am Lift nicht warten, die Schnitzel sind größer, der Himmel blauer und die Strecken besser. Wenn es mir wo nicht gefällt, fahre ich da nicht mehr hin und aus.
> Es gibt viele Kunden, denen gefällt es bei uns und dessen Kritik liegt uns am Herzen.
> ...



Dickes fettes DITO!!!


----------



## Priest0r (12. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Dickes fettes DITO!!!



du hast noch nicht aus allen posts rauseditiert, dass du hier nicht mehr schreibst


----------



## Axalp (12. Mai 2010)

Light schrieb:


> Nicht geschimpft ist genug gelobt



WORD!


----------



## Schoasdromme (12. Mai 2010)

War heute am GK.
Alle Strecken TOP!

Die EVIL EYE ist ja super geworden  !!!


----------



## B3ppo (12. Mai 2010)

> Die EVIL EYE ist ja super geworden  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Mai 2010)

Schlepper läuft seit heute   is echt ne Bereicherung fürn Bikepark, die STrecken heute warn auch super, und die Schnitzel auch ned zu klein , war ein geiler Tag


----------



## Playlife8 (13. Mai 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Schlepper läuft seit heute   is echt ne Bereicherung fürn Bikepark, die STrecken heute warn auch super, und die Schnitzel auch ned zu klein , war ein geiler Tag



Hat es arg geregnet? Wollte heute durchstarten aber das derzeitige "Superwetter" hat mich etwas abgeschreckt.
Irgendwer hat wohl in letzter Zeit seine Schnitzel nicht aufgegessen weils nur noch regnet (sind wohl doch zu groß)!


----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Mai 2010)

ich war um so halb 11 da bis 4 hats ned geregnet aber dann hats angefangen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Mai 2010)

Hier schiffts seit heut morgen ohne nennenswerte Pause. Für Bischofsmais is ne  Wetterwarnung draussen... 30-40 Liter Regen in den nächsten Stunden. Do schwoabts dann ois oba...

Aber wo anderst is a ned fui besser - i bin in Österreich hoch drobn da kos sei das schneibt.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2010)

nachdem ich heute morgen nach ewigem überlegen im strömenden Regen in Rgbg losgefahren bin und mir dabei gedacht hab, was mach ich trottel da nur ... wars dann doch ganz gut. wetter ist zur zeit einfach unberechenbar. aber war wohl ganz gut so, weil sonst zuviel los gewesen wär *g*

bmais wird mich wieder öfter sehen. echt gut hergerichtet und mit schlepper kann man jetzt öfter runterfahrn als mans tun sollte  schon krass wieviel schneller der schlepper läuft oder wie krass langsam der sessel ist. im sessel zu sitzen is aber gemütlicher


----------



## teatimetom (13. Mai 2010)

wir hamm heute abgesagt / mal sehen wies morgen ausguckt


----------



## Grossman_nik (13. Mai 2010)

feigling


----------



## Busty-Cycles (13. Mai 2010)

auweia hört sich ja nicht gut an mit dem wetter, wollte nächste woche mittwoch bis freitag da sein bzw. schon am dienstag anreisen. ist der ein oder andere von euch auch da unter der woche ??? wenn einer vor euch am schleichen ist bin ich das (ich entschuldige mich schonmal im voraus), bin nach sieben jahren das erste mal wieder aufm bike. bin gespannt wie sich der geißkopf verändert hat. gruss der basti


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (14. Mai 2010)

ja ja das wetter, die ganz fahrt von nbg hats geregnet, angekommen, ausgestiegen und den ganzen Tag keinen Tropfen mehr. 

Man muss eben einfach mal was wagen 

Strecken sind super, nur der sessellift ist echt ... lahm 
Bin 2-3 mal eingeschlafen auf der fahrt wobei mir fast der Helm runter gefallen ist


----------



## c_s2002 (14. Mai 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Schlepper läuft seit heute   is echt ne Bereicherung fürn Bikepark, die STrecken heute warn auch super, und die Schnitzel auch ned zu klein , war ein geiler Tag



WOW, das ging aber schnell. War am Mittwoch oben und da haben die "Lift-Boys" noch die Matten auf den Boden gelegt und den Ein- und Ausstieg gebaut. Die müssen wohl auch eine Nachtschicht eingelegt haben, da um 16.30 Uhr nur ein einziger Haken am Schlepper hing... und es müssten über 100 sein...

Nun noch eine Frage zum Schlepper selbst:

Es geht ja verdammt steil den Berg hoch, zumindest an der Mittelstation und auf 3/4 der Strecke (Höhe Evil Eye-neuer Wallride). Habe keine Schlepper-Erfahrungen, weder mit Bike noch mit Ski. Wie funktioniert das Transportieren von Mensch und Maschine? Muss ich mir den Haken unter den Ar*** klemmen oder an den Rahmen oder an den Lenker, muss ich das Ding mit der Hand festhalten und falls ja, wie halte ich den Lenker bei dieser enormen Steigung, mit einer Hand undenkbar??? Bitte um kurze Instruktion, da ich keinen Bock habe, demnächst auf halber Schleppstrecke unfreiwillig auszusteigen.

Danke Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogyman (14. Mai 2010)

Noch ne Schlepperfrage:
Empfiehlt sich n Stück Reifen an der Sattelstütze oder kann man getrost drauf verzichten?


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2010)

der Bügel wird unter den Sattel an die Sattelstütze geklemmt.

Wenn die Bügel gummiert sind, ala Osternohe mit alten Reifen dann brauchst du nix an die Sattelstütze machen, und dann müsst ihr auch keine Angst haben "rauszufallen" da man beide Hände am Lenker lassen kann.

vielleicht kann Didi kurz was dazu sagen, ob gummiert oder nicht bzw. jemand der schon dort war ... 

zur Not einfach nen alten Schlauch zerschneiden, einpacken und gut ist


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2010)

schlepper ...
bügel sind nicht wie in osternohe gummiert, war am gk auch am kleinen schlepper nicht so gemacht. 

bügel hinter die Sattelstütze und dann kann man eigentlich beide hände an den Lenker nehmen. Der bügel hält recht gut. Ein paar stellen sind drin wo man aufpassen muss (Rampe bei der Rodelbahn). Der steile Bereich ist kein Problem. Nen Stück Reifen an der Sattelstütze schadet nie und machts sicher dann vollkommen problemlos. 

Wie es in der Liftspur auf Dauer funktioniert wird man sehen. Ein paar Löcher sind schon drin und diese werden durch die gültigen und hier eher ungünstigen Naturgesetze schneller tiefer als die höheren Stellen .


----------



## c_s2002 (14. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ein paar stellen sind drin wo man aufpassen muss (Rampe bei der Rodelbahn).



Genau diese Holzrampe meine ich, die sieht vom Sessellift pervers steil aus.


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. Mai 2010)

naja die geht schon  man wird halt ein bisschen nach vorne gekickt wenn man das steile Stück  überwunden hat aber, man muss sich nur drauf einstellen is also kein Problem und gestern sind auch ned viele rausgeflogen, ausm Lift.


----------



## Xexano (14. Mai 2010)

Ne Frage bzgl. den Preisen:

Wenn man ne 10er/20er Karte kauft, zahlt man ja 2 bzw 4 â¬ StreckennutzungsgebÃ¼hren. Wenn man die Karte nun aber nicht aufbraucht, muss man dann beim nÃ¤chsten mal wieder die StreckennutzungsgebÃ¼hr bezahlen, um den Rest der Punkte abzufahren?
Und: Wenn ich ne 40er Karte an einem Tag kaufen mÃ¶chte, zahle ich dann 8 â¬ StreckennutzungsgebÃ¼hren, oder reichen die 4 â¬ fÃ¼r die 2x20er?


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. Mai 2010)

nein musst ned zweimal mal zahlen wenn du die Karte ned aufbrauchst. Auf die Karte is Pfand solltest du sie ned aufbrauchen kannst du sie ja behalten bis sie leer ist und dann abgeben, nat. musst bei der neuen Karte wieder Streckengebühr zahlen. Aber bei  2 x20 denk ich schon zweimal, da fragst aber besser nochmal im Shop nach


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Mai 2010)

Mit ner 4 Euro Streckengebührenkarte kannst Du entweder EINE Zweitageskarte kaufen oder EINE 20 Fahrten Karte.

Willste 2x 20 kostet es 8 Euro Streckengebühr... obwohl man mit dem Schlepper vermutlich 20 Fahrten an einem Tag schon schafft.

Ist halt ein kleiner Nachteil das man bei den Bergfahrkarten je Fahrt 20 Cent Streckengebühr bezahlt während man bei den Zeitkarten keinen festen Preis für die Strecke bezahlt - je mehr Fahrten desto billiger.


----------



## Playlife8 (15. Mai 2010)

Super wars heute, Wetter hat gehalten bis 17 Uhr und selbst da war der Regen nach 20 Minuten wieder vorbei, warm anziehen is allerdings Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Mai 2010)

heut wars genauso wie gestern spaßig und a*sckalt, die 4x Strecken warn hamma  und hatten nen super grip


----------



## Blackcycle (17. Mai 2010)

Bilder vom Samstag sind in meinem Benutzeralbum. Leider recht klein, da unsortiert, ungeschönt und vielzählig. 

Meine persönlichen Top3:












Nächstes Mal bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder auf den Strecken unterwegs. Sah alles recht gut aus.


----------



## Infernal (17. Mai 2010)

Ach, wenn man vor dem kleinen Drop nach der rechts n bissl bremst kachelt man ja garnicht voll ins flat


----------



## casimodo (17. Mai 2010)

so, 
erstmal danke an blackcycle für die ganzen pics. doppeldanke das ich auch n paar mal drauf bin und nit ignoriert wurde  
war am we das erste mal in b-mais. wow. bin extrem angefixt. der park hat defintiv einen neuen fan gewonnen.
könnte jetzt ne halbe stunde weiter lob verteilen, aber darum geht es nicht. schön mal neue bikeparks zu sehen, neue strecken und das alles noch mit extrem spaßfaktor.
ok. erstmal genug. bis bald am lift


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2010)

^^ so muss das.

Ich hab mich jetzt mit mir selbst darauf geeinigt, das zu schreiben:

wer mich am lift sieht haut mich einfach rein, anquatschen usw. verläuft bei mir oft im Sand, bin mit meiner gedankenwelt meistens schon auf der Piste und bekomm dann nach dem WE immer die Mails "Hey, ich hab Dich gesehen" usw..


hauts nei


----------



## Büscherammler (18. Mai 2010)

Wieso soll man dir am Lift eine reinhauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (18. Mai 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Wieso soll man dir am Lift eine reinhauen?



weil er nicht lesen kann


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

nein nein, dann lässt er euch vor. ich werds machen


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2010)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> nein nein, dann lässt er euch vor. ich werds machen



Denkste!

Nein, es hat mich einfach genervt, nachdem ich wieder daheim war, PMs von Nutzern zu kriegen "Hey, ich hab Dich gesehen" "hätten ne runde drehen können" usw. , das bringt dann einfach GAAARNIX.

Quintessenz aus meinem alkoholisierten morgenpost:
Macht euch doch mal vorher bemerkbar, nicht immer erst hinterher


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ^^ so muss das.
> 
> Ich hab mich jetzt mit mir selbst darauf geeinigt, das zu schreiben:
> 
> ...



Wir sehn uns schon... und wenns auf nem Autobahnrastplatz fern der Heimat ist 


Wie wars beim grillen?? Ich hab u.a. ne Schneeballschlacht gemacht und nen Schneemann gebaut, die geplanten Aktionen waren nicht möglich.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil, da trifft man sich Jahre nicht, aber am Parkplatz in Kufi.

"Hey, des schaut aus wie am Pyro sei Radl.."

"Des IST der Pyro"


.....uns hats eingeschneit. Was mich aber nicht vom Grillen - mit Gamaschen an den Füßen - abgehalten hat


----------



## flodiho (19. Mai 2010)

So, ich muss mich nun noch einmal hier melden (Ich hoffe der kleine Priest(o/e)r wirds mir verzeihen). Und zwar war ich heute im Bikepark und mir gefiel es wirklich gar nicht. Hier ein paar meiner Kritikpunkte. 

1. War das Wetter alles andere als schön, das nächste mal fahre ich in nen Bikepark wo das Wetter besser is. Echt, dass kann doch nicht sein oder? 

2. Wurde durch den Regen mein komplettes Fahrrad dreckig. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen dass man bei dem Sport auch dreckig wird. Es muss ja möglich sein, Strecken zu bauen welche nicht durch Nässe zu Matsch werden. (Siehe Beton)

3. War in der Bikewash das Wasser dermaßen kalt dass ich kaum meine Finger bewegen konnte. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein dort warmes Wasser zu installieren. 

4. Im Lift war es durch den starken Wind und Regen sehr kalt. Es ist doch nichts dabei an die Sessel eine Art Windschutz bzw. Einzelgondel MIT Sitzheizung zu montieren. 

Ansonsten gefiel es mir heute relativ gut. Bis auf die Unmengen an Menschen welche am Lift anstanden. Sage und schreibe 4 Leute. 

Ich hoffe meine Kritikpunkte werden vom Bikeparkpersonal bearbeitet. 
Greetz Flo


----------



## morcom (19. Mai 2010)

da kann ich flodiho nur voll zustimmen !!! 

Morce


----------



## teatimetom (19. Mai 2010)

*heulsuse* 
selbiges wie lezten freitag.


----------



## Freezer (19. Mai 2010)

STIMMT, komme auch gerade vom Geißkopf nach Hause und muss auch noch meine Klamotten waschen!!! Unmöglich!!! 

Spaß beiseite, heute war es wirklich schön, das Wetter ging so (oben hat es kurzzeitig geschneit...) und die Strecken waren mal wieder super! Ich war einer von den 4 Bikern im Park. Habe zwei Fahrer kennengelernt, die auch hier im Forum angemeldet sind. Großes Lob auch an das Liftpersonal, die trotz dem schlechten Wetter, höflich sind! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal...

Gruß an Jürgen aus Austria und Basti aus Berlin...

Christian


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Mai 2010)

LOL FLO   bin am WE wieder am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKM-SE (19. Mai 2010)

serwas da nik!
taugt dein neuer pulli was? 

video vom 09.05...


mfg SE


----------



## P3 Killa (19. Mai 2010)

Schönes Video! War vorletztes WE am Sonntag oder? War ein super geiler Tag, auch wenns sehr voll war!
Und ich muss mich der meinung von Flo anschließen, das geht echt garnicht!


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Mai 2010)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> serwas da nik!
> taugt dein neuer pulli was?
> 
> mfg SE




vid is guad,  ne hab ich gleich wieder verschenkt


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Mai 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Burnhard (19. Mai 2010)

Bin wohl von Fr bis evtl So da.
Gibts in Bmais irgend ne Kneipe die am Sa das CL Finale zeigt?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Sehr geil, da trifft man sich Jahre nicht, aber am Parkplatz in Kufi.
> 
> "Hey, des schaut aus wie am Pyro sei Radl.."
> 
> ...




Wir haben auch gegrillt ... unterm Sonnenschirm den wir als Schneeregenabwehrschirm genutzt haben. Hüttenabend war auch sehr lustig.



@ Burnhard: Oh, ein Fussballfan.... 600 Euro und ich übertrage das CL Finale auf 3x2m Leinwand am Parkplatz.  

Ansonsten kannst nach Schierling ins Volksfest kommen, da ist im Bierzelt Public Viewing auf ner riesen Leinwand.


----------



## didi.H (20. Mai 2010)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bin wohl von Fr bis evtl So da.
> Gibts in Bmais irgend ne Kneipe die am Sa das CL Finale zeigt?


Ja, in der Geißkopf Alm in Habischried wird es auf der Leinwand überteagen.


----------



## kletteraffe (20. Mai 2010)

@flodiho
Ich stand gestern in Deggendorf am Pocoparkplatz (war geschäftlich unterwegs) und hab so nen Freak gesehn, der sein Orange die Rusel hoch gekarrt hat.

Kannst eigentlich bloß Du gewesen sein bei dem Sauwetter


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2010)

@Kletteraffe: ... wie siehts aus Mo / Di auch am Geisskopf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Mai 2010)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> @flodiho
> Ich stand gestern in Deggendorf am Pocoparkplatz (war geschäftlich unterwegs) und hab so nen Freak gesehn, der sein Orange die Rusel hoch gekarrt hat.
> 
> Kannst eigentlich bloß Du gewesen sein bei dem Sauwetter



wenns nen Benz war ja, naja er muss es gewesen sein  wennst beim poco warst warst eig. fast bei mir zuhause


----------



## teatimetom (20. Mai 2010)

du wohnst im poco wohnmarkt ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Mai 2010)

fast


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Mai 2010)

... dann kannst vom Park aus ja mit dem Bike heimfahren !??

Das ist toll.


----------



## kletteraffe (21. Mai 2010)

@Janson
Am Montag fest geplant. Evtl. schon Sonntag und dann Camping-Style. 
Meine Schulter lässt sich bestimmt überreden. Hab halt jetzt ein Ü-Ei am Schlüsselbein


----------



## Maxximum (21. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... dann kannst vom Park aus ja mit dem Bike heimfahren !??
> 
> Das ist toll.



wird auch desöfteren in der saison gemacht  

gibt einige anständige trails vom gk nach deg runter.


@kletteraffe: so gings mir am mittwoch vor ner woch auch nachdems mich am samstag georfen hat. durch die neckbrace war das komplette schlüsselbein blau ( warscheinlich gottseidank^^)
ging aber am mittwoch erstaunlich gut, trotz neckbrace hatte ich beim fahren eigentlich keine schmerzen, da die brace ja nur leicht aufliegt an der stelle 


@ flo und nik: wann seid ihr am we oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2010)

hat zufällig wer nen gps track vom gk nach deg runter? will da schon seit ewigkeiten mal runterfahrn


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2010)

Gibt es zu der Strecke nach Deggendorf eigentlich tatsächlich den Shuttle-Service, der einen wieder nach Bischofsmais zurückbringt ?
Davon war in einem Bikeparkführer mal die Rede.


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2010)

ja gibt es, kannst im Shop beantragen kostet glaub ich 40 euro


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Mai 2010)

aha, da werden wir uns wohl mal zusammenschliessen müssen. wieviel leute können da befördert werden?


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2010)

Ich frag morgen mal nach


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2010)

Danke.
Wie lange ist dieser Freeride nach DEG eigentlich ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2010)

halbe Stunde Stunde denk ich


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2010)

Und lohnt er sich ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2010)

auf jeden fall!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Mai 2010)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @kletteraffe: so gings mir am mittwoch vor ner woch auch nachdems mich am samstag georfen hat. durch die neckbrace war das komplette schlüsselbein blau ( warscheinlich gottseidank^^)
> ging aber am mittwoch erstaunlich gut, trotz neckbrace hatte ich beim fahren eigentlich keine schmerzen, da die brace ja nur leicht aufliegt an der stelle




Zumindest beim original Leatt Brace wenn es richtig getragen wird und nicht verrutscht soll sich die Aussparung bzw. die Verschlüsse genau am Schlüsselbein befinden. Somit hat man mehrere cm Luft und nichts drückt am Schlüsselbein.

Soweit die Theorie... in der Praxis sehe ich immer wieder falsch getragene LB´s und die Anatomie des Körpers ist halt auch unterschiedlich und manchmal eben extrem anders. Besonders bei Leuten die sich schon mal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen haben und nicht operiert wurde steht der Knochen oft spitz heraus... Da ist das Verletzungsrisiko auch größer.



Singletrail nach DEG... ich bin oben den Wanderweg vom Lift raus und rechts rum mal 400 - 500m runter gefahren und das hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (22. Mai 2010)

ja die evs hat an der stelle auch eine aussparung und liegt (bei mir, ich kann nicht für anere sprechen) vorne hauptsachlich auf der brust auf.
beim sturz hats mir meinen brustmuskel aber soweit zusammengedrückt, dass das schlüsselbein den rest abfangen musste.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Mai 2010)

Ui geil, Nik, 

ich buch Dich als Führer.

Zahl Dich dann hald in Naturalien


----------



## Busty-Cycles (22. Mai 2010)

Freezer schrieb:


> STIMMT, komme auch gerade vom Geißkopf nach Hause und muss auch noch meine Klamotten waschen!!! Unmöglich!!!
> 
> Spaß beiseite, heute war es wirklich schön, das Wetter ging so (oben hat es kurzzeitig geschneit...) und die Strecken waren mal wieder super! Ich war einer von den 4 Bikern im Park. Habe zwei Fahrer kennengelernt, die auch hier im Forum angemeldet sind. Großes Lob auch an das Liftpersonal, die trotz dem schlechten Wetter, höflich sind!
> 
> ...



hier ist die nummer 2 der 4 icebikern
so bin nun auch wieder zu hause eingeflogen und muss sagen, bis auf das scheiß wetter war es echt super mal wieder dh zu fahren, hab ebenfalls einige nette leute kennen gelernt u.a. christian alias freezer (war ein super tag mit dir und jürgen danke auch für die gedult)
und am donnerstag den herb, der zufällig auch aus berlin kommt aber nun durch ösiland tourt (so klein ist die welt).
bis zum nächsten mal gruss der basti


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. Mai 2010)

Hab heute nachgefragt: Normal 7 Personen,  70â¬  sprich 10 Euro fÃ¼r jeden


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2010)

Danke ! Das klingt ja gut.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Mai 2010)

Yeehow, Morgen gehts wieder ab! Vengabus!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke ! Das klingt ja gut.



Gut? Für ein einziges mal? Keine italienischen Verhältnisse...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2010)

es steht dir frei die sache für 5 euro anzubieten


----------



## teatimetom (23. Mai 2010)

wie denn , er kennt ja ned mal den weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2010)

muss er ja auch net kennen ... die teerstrasse hoch reicht ja fürn shuttleservice ....


----------



## flodiho (24. Mai 2010)

nur blöd dass da keine Teerstraße hochgeht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Mai 2010)

Tom und Floh, lest Ihr überhaupt die letzten Posts oder schreibt Ihr einfach mal so ??

Es geht hier nicht um shuttle von GK Talstation -> Bergstation sondern von nem Shuttle DEG -> GK Parkplatz und da gibts ne Straße die nennt sich Rusel.

Bin ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht so oft gefahren wie Ihr, kenn den Weg aber trotzdem. 

1x Rusel hoch für 50 Euro wär kein schlechter Deal da wär meine Anfahrt + Liftkarte fast bezahlt.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Mai 2010)

möglichkeit 1 

in der tat hab ich das verwechselt - dachte der preis ist mit guide und wieder shutteln- nehme alles zurück
mir sorry


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Mai 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> möglichkeit 1
> 
> in der tat hab ich das verwechselt - dachte der preis ist mit guide und wieder shutteln- nehme alles zurück
> mir sorry



Koa Problem. Ich hab den Preis nur fürs hochfahren verstanden... ohne Guide.


----------



## Light (24. Mai 2010)

an den liftbetreiber:

macht bitte getrennte spuren für sesselliftfahrer & schleppliftfahrer. 
is ja blöd, wenn der schlepper leer fährt weil sich die schleppliftfahrer hinter den sesselliftfahrern anstellen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> nur blöd dass da keine Teerstraße hochgeht



das ihr sowas dahinten im tiefen wald net kennt is schon klar  

auf jedenfall warn wir gestern mit fusskraft oben ... is auf schon sehr nice nach deg runterzufahrn.  10 euro wärs mir aber net wert. aber faulheit kostet halt


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. Mai 2010)

Light schrieb:


> an den liftbetreiber:
> 
> macht bitte getrennte spuren für sesselliftfahrer & schleppliftfahrer.
> is ja blöd, wenn der schlepper leer fährt weil sich die schleppliftfahrer hinter den sesselliftfahrern anstellen müssen.



 Bitte Bitte Bitte!


----------



## bliz2z (24. Mai 2010)

Light schrieb:


> an den liftbetreiber:
> 
> macht bitte getrennte spuren für sesselliftfahrer & schleppliftfahrer.
> is ja blöd, wenn der schlepper leer fährt weil sich die schleppliftfahrer hinter den sesselliftfahrern anstellen müssen.



Ohh ja!


----------



## teatimetom (24. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> auf jedenfall warn wir gestern mit fusskraft oben ...



ich war heute ,hat man sich kanpp verpasst  
mim singlespeeder die rusel hoch , respekt 

bist die woche alpenfareinsfahren ?

mfg tim


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2010)

ne ... net mitm singlespeeder  wobei das wohl gehen würd ...
ich war auch heute oben und hab dich aus der ferne gesehen beim mittagessen ... wieder mit fusskraft von deg aus und teilweise anderen mitfahrern 

morgen japp bin um 1800 anwesend


----------



## seelenfrieden (24. Mai 2010)

hatte hier nich mal einer die idee unten ne dönerbude am parkplatz aufzumachen, solange die untere kneipe umbaut? .... die hütte oben geht mal gar nicht klar. selten etwas so derbe überfordertes gesehen. sonst geiler tag heute. hätte nie gedacht, dass es so trocken ist.


----------



## B3ppo (24. Mai 2010)

Light schrieb:


> an den liftbetreiber:
> 
> macht bitte getrennte spuren für sesselliftfahrer & schleppliftfahrer.
> is ja blöd, wenn der schlepper leer fährt weil sich die schleppliftfahrer hinter den sesselliftfahrern anstellen müssen.


----------



## osarias (25. Mai 2010)

Am Wochenende waren wieder einige Fotografen an der Strecke, vor allem am Sonntag am DH. 
Ist zufällig ein Fotomacher Online und würde mir, falls vorhanden, Bilder schicken!? 
Giant Glory, braune Hose, weiß blaues Trikot, schwarz weißer Helm! --> Also praktisch wie aufm Bild


----------



## X-R4y (25. Mai 2010)

Ja jenau mir bitte auch. yt-industries Tues DH , braune Hose und weißes Hemd, des Foto ist aufm letzten Holzgestell der oberen EvilEye entstanden.


----------



## Playlife8 (25. Mai 2010)

Mir dann bitte auch, schwarze Reifen, Sram-Schaltwerk, neue Bremsbeläge vorne, überall unterwegs gewesen....! *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (25. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß wer sein Foto nicht bekommt xD


----------



## tboettch (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte am Sonntag meine Kamera ausprobiert und ein paar Bilder gemacht. Hauptsächlich an der unteren Downhill und oberen EvilEye-Strecke. Werde die die nächsten Tage mal irgendwo hochladen. Poste dann hier, wo ihr die Pics finden koennt...

Hier ein Vorgeschmack...


cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Playlife8 (25. Mai 2010)

tboettch schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Sonntag meine Kamera ausprobiert und ein paar Bilder gemacht. Hauptsächlich an der unteren Downhill und oberen EvilEye-Strecke. Werde die die nächsten Tage mal irgendwo hochladen. Poste dann hier, wo ihr die Pics finden koennt...
> 
> Hier ein Vorgeschmack...
> 
> ...



@Thorsten:
Perfekt bin schon einmal dabei!

@all:
Ihr müsst euch eben nur richtig beschreiben!
Leck is des geil!


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2010)

He, ich war der mit dem Demo


----------



## tboettch (26. Mai 2010)

Demo mit Fähnchen????

... Da hab ich auch was ...

cheers
Thorsten


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2010)

schicke bilder,

hat jemand zufällig am montag den dh fotografiert ? mfg tim


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Mai 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> @Thorsten:
> Perfekt bin schon einmal dabei!



Echt gutes Foto mit der Sonne...


----------



## The Passenger (26. Mai 2010)

Wurde der DH im Mittelteil geändert? Sieht auf dem Video danach aus.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Mai 2010)

Banana: Nö. Hier,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXg7-u37a9I&feature=player_embedded#!


Ich kann leider keine Vids einfügen..kann das mal jemand? War recht..äh, Gas-lastig am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (26. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Banana: Nö. Hier,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXg7-u37a9I&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> ...



Boah 
Mehr sog i ned...


Bernd


----------



## rfgs (26. Mai 2010)

alter südschwede!
fährt der mit nem LV 301 so ummernand?


----------



## LoonyG (26. Mai 2010)

tja, wer ko der ko........


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. Mai 2010)

tboettch schrieb:


> Demo mit Fähnchen????
> 
> ... Da hab ich auch was ...
> 
> ...



jop genau der   danke fürs foto, hast dus zufällig noch größer?


----------



## Büscherammler (26. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Banana: Nö. Hier,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXg7-u37a9I&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> ...



Sehr geil! Ihr gehts ja mal guad ab


----------



## tboettch (27. Mai 2010)

ich hab's gestern geschafft die Bilder vom [email protected] online zu stellen. Eine kleine Auswahl findet ihr in meinem IBC-Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30049

den Rest auf Flickr:
http://www.cooliris.com/tab/#url=jsfeed:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624143763832/detail/

Wenn ihr Euch entdeckt, schickt mir einfach die Bildnummer - ggf. habe ich da ne ganze Serie...

cheers
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Mai 2010)

rfgs schrieb:


> alter südschwede!
> fährt der mit nem LV 301 so ummernand?



@all: Dankeschön!

Jaup, der geht ab wie Schnitzel - gib dem einen DH-Panzer und er mäht.

(Is zufällig die Person, die am Gardasee Enduro-Ride sowie Nightsprint gewonnen hat)

Fahrschule mal anders


----------



## Light (27. Mai 2010)

no streaming media @ work und no internet @ home.
ich bin wirklich der letzte depp in diesem zeitalter.


----------



## nathank (27. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> @all: Dankeschön!
> 
> Jaup, der geht ab wie Schnitzel - gib dem einen DH-Panzer und er mäht.
> 
> ...



ja der fährt echt gut. ich bin mehrmals hinter ihm auf der Evil Eye gefahren - er macht ein guter "Pacer" (und hat dann auch ein guter Vorname, obwohl 3 Buchstaben zu viel).

mehrere Fotos von mir vom Evil Eye (e.g. kleine Gap, Box Step-down) sind echt super.
und der Serien-Bild von dem Drop unten neben der Dirts ist echt super!

danke Thorsten! du bist auf jeden Fall das nächste Mal auch als Fotograph eingeladen 

ich will wieder am WE fahren (zb Sonntag) aber das Wetter sieht nicht so gut aus 

Nathan


----------



## teatimetom (27. Mai 2010)

mikey.... respekt.... das video ist .... anders gut  

meine regenreifen sind schon ganz scharf das die wieder raus dürfen


----------



## LoonyG (27. Mai 2010)

@tboettch

thx für das nette pic, wen auch nur von hinten

ich bin der mit dem Fellpuschel am Helm, evtl hast ja noch n snapshot von mir


greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## noco (27. Mai 2010)

@Mikey...
Video Standart Frage: Die Mucke - von wem?

und @LoonyG
Die Kettenstreben meiner Jenny waren krumm, hab auf blöd von an Spezl dann nach einem halben Jahr fast neue gekriegt.....

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## LoonyG (27. Mai 2010)

noco schrieb:


> und @LoonyG
> Die Kettenstreben meiner Jenny waren krumm, hab auf blöd von an Spezl dann nach einem halben Jahr fast neue gekriegt.....
> 
> Gruss,
> Bernd





hat der evtl noch welche, biddöö

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## kletteraffe (28. Mai 2010)

Wer hat denn am Montag 24. spät - so gegen 16.30 - noch auf der Downhillstrecke geblitzt?


----------



## psx0407 (28. Mai 2010)

... bei dem regen interesse, das hier an den geschossenen fotos besteht (ginge mir auch so), würde sich an den neuralgischen stellen eine permanente automatische foto-anlage nach art der freizeitpark-fahrgeschäfte doch als lukrativer nebenerwerb erweisen.     

psx0407


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Mai 2010)

... gar net schlecht, dann wird die Schlange am Lift auch kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (28. Mai 2010)

Das wäre bestimmt lustig!
Vor allem weil da jeder immer nochmal extra reintritt wenn dann die Bilder später unten am Lift über nen Monitor laufen! Führt bestimmt zu ein paar lustigen Landemanövern!


----------



## Burnhard (28. Mai 2010)

hier auch noch n paar Bilder von letztem Freitag:
http://720.cz/?p=12584


----------



## Grossman_nik (28. Mai 2010)

sorry für OT, bin morgen und Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich oben


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Mai 2010)

Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist ja mal wieder bescheiden... 1 Tag frei und dann heisst es starker Regen...


----------



## flodiho (29. Mai 2010)

Meingott na, nur weils regnet... Man kann doch auch bei Regen Spaß haben.
Hau dir gscheide Regenreifen rauf, ne wasserfeste Hose und a Jacke und scho gehts ab. Außerdem is meistens eh anderst als wies da Wetterbericht für Bischofsmais sagt.

I war letztens bei 4°C und Schneeregen aufm Berg biken. Und ja, es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Is halt mal was anderes als immer bei Schönwetter zu fahrn. 

Greetz Flo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Mai 2010)

Ausschließlich Schönwetterfahrer bin ich keiner, Regenreifen sind 2 Sätze in 2,2 und 2,5 hier, Bekleidung ebenfalls mehrfach aber ich unterscheid schon ob 5 Liter Regen je Qm oder 25 Liter.

Ich hab auch noch diverse Alternativen den Sonntag zu verbringen aber bei starkem Regen den ganzen Tag ist die Motivation im Keller bzw. manches wie Klettern am Fels geht halt dann wirklich nicht.


----------



## Light (29. Mai 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> mikey.... respekt.... das video ist .... anders gut
> 
> meine regenreifen sind schon ganz scharf das die wieder raus dürfen



jetzt hab ichs auch endlich sehen können. sehr geiles video. super gefahren.


----------



## The Passenger (29. Mai 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Banana: Nö. Hier,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXg7-u37a9I&feature=player_embedded#!
> Ich kann leider keine Vids einfügen..kann das mal jemand? War recht..äh, Gas-lastig am Sonntag



Boa, Fahrer fetzt.

Im Mittelteil, also gleich nach der Wiese, wurde doch was geändert? Da waren doch früher 3 Felsstufen? 

Hoffe, ich komm jetzt auch irgendwann mal zum fahren...


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. Mai 2010)

War heute, sind mit ner Sachsengruppe die alle sehr nett waren ,vom GK nach DEG war super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (29. Mai 2010)

Rein theoretisch "könnte" man die 3 Felsstufen-Linie noch fahren, machen aber nur wenige! Schau mal hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6458 

Ab Minute 2. Und nein, leider bin ich es nicht, ich fahre bedauerlicherweise langsamer...

"Könnte" deswegen, weil ich meinte, bei meinem Besuch letzter Woche dort Holz rumliegen gesehen zu haben. Bin mir aber net sicher, da ich mich auf etwas anderes konzentrieren musste...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Mai 2010)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Boa, Fahrer fetzt.
> 
> Im Mittelteil, also gleich nach der Wiese, wurde doch was geändert? Da waren doch früher 3 Felsstufen?
> 
> Hoffe, ich komm jetzt auch irgendwann mal zum fahren...




Nach der Skipistenquerung wo dann der Baumstammdrop ist und es links zu den Felsstufen ging liegt ein Baum ... Strecke geht jetzt gerade aus und schlängelt sich an den Felsstufen vorbei.

Neu ist dieser Streckenteil nicht - diese Umfahrung der Felsstufen gabs letzte Saison auch schon.


----------



## Playlife8 (30. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Nach der Skipistenquerung wo dann der Baumstammdrop ist und es links zu den Felsstufen ging liegt ein Baum ... Strecke geht jetzt gerade aus und schlängelt sich an den Felsstufen vorbei.
> 
> Neu ist dieser Streckenteil nicht - diese Umfahrung der Felsstufen gabs letzte Saison auch schon.



Alte Version war mir lieber, schade das man nicht beide Varianten pflegt.


----------



## frichte1 (30. Mai 2010)

Das WE und damit mein erster Besuch am GK ist leider viel zu schnell vorbei. Es waren 2 Tage mit super Wetter nur heute hat uns der Regen leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Auch die Abfahrt vom GK nach DEG mit Diddi und seinen Jungs war super. Danke nochmals dafür!

Ich bzw. wir (die Sachsentruppe ) kommen auf jeden Fall wieder ...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (30. Mai 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Es waren 2 Tage mit super Wetter nur heute hat uns der Regen leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.



Warum Strich durch die Rechnung? Heute war doch Schlammschlachtwetter vom Feinsten. Ich finds bei solchen Bedingungen fast spaßiger als wenn's einfach nur trocken ist. Und bayrischer Wald immer gern von der rauhen Seite mit Regen und Nebelfetzen im Wald. Passender Kommentar vom Liftmensch: "Dann staubt's wenigstens nicht so". 

Milki


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Mai 2010)

Ah ihr wart das war der mit dem grünen Demo   war heut nen geiler Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (31. Mai 2010)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Warum Strich durch die Rechnung? Heute war doch Schlammschlachtwetter vom Feinsten. Ich finds bei solchen Bedingungen fast spaßiger als wenn's einfach nur trocken ist.
> 
> Milki


hallo milki, so siehst du also live aus 

bin der mit dem roten demo und gelber jacke , haben  ja heute kurz geschwätzt.

schön wars zum fahren 


gruss tom


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (31. Mai 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hallo milki, so siehst du also live aus
> 
> bin der mit dem roten demo und gelber jacke , haben  ja heute kurz geschwätzt.
> 
> ...





Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ah ihr wart das war der mit dem grünen Demo   war heut nen geiler Tag



Oha, aufgeflogen  So klein ist die Welt an manchen Tagen. Grossman_nik kennt man an seinem grünen Demo gleich, der gehört ja zum festen Inventar am Geiskopf. Und Teatimetom wahrscheinlich auch? Dann wird man sich schon mal wieder über den Weg fahren. War mir jedenfalls eine Freude, mal den Freeride hinter euch her zu fahren. 

Schönen Gruß, 
Milki


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2010)

Läuft eigentlich an so nem Tag der Schlepper? Die Anzahl der Radlfahrer wird sich denk ich mal in Grenzen gehalten haben


----------



## Playlife8 (31. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Läuft eigentlich an so nem Tag der Schlepper? Die Anzahl der Radlfahrer wird sich denk ich mal in Grenzen gehalten haben



Also ich denke diese Frage kannst dir selbst beantworten oder?!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2010)

japp mit 99,9% sicherheit kann ich die selbst beantworten... aber ich wollts halt hören 
bei regen so ganz allein verlassen auf diesem sessel in der luft zu hängen is halt irgendwie net so geil


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Mai 2010)

wars gestern auch ned, bin erkältet und hab migräne bis vor nen paar Stunden gehabt....


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (31. Mai 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> wars gestern auch ned, bin erkältet und hab migräne bis vor nen paar Stunden gehabt....



Oh, dann war's wohl eine Verwechslung. Hätte schwören können gestern dein grünes Demo mit schwarzer SC-Gabel am Geiskopf gesehen zu haben. 

Gruß Milki


----------



## X-R4y (31. Mai 2010)

Hehe^^ des war dann ich mit nik`s Bike des ich geklaut hab xD 
Übrigens sehr beeindruckend Herr Grossman, dass sie einen X-up auf dem schlappen Sprung am ende der oberen EvilEye raushaun!


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Mai 2010)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Oh, dann war's wohl eine Verwechslung. Hätte schwören können gestern dein grünes Demo mit schwarzer SC-Gabel am Geiskopf gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Gruß Milki



nene des war ich gestern scho   ich hatte heute leichte Grippe von gestern so meint ichs  


@ X-R4y

Danke   Wie fährt sich das YT? du hattest erst ein Sapin oder?  M

MFG da NIk


----------



## X-R4y (31. Mai 2010)

Das yt fährt sich suuper! Ne ich war der andere Tuesfahrer, is mein erstes Dh-Fr Bike bin zuvor nur Touren gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Mai 2010)

X-R4y schrieb:


> Das yt fährt sich suuper! Ne ich war der andere Tuesfahrer, is mein erstes Dh-Fr Bike bin zuvor nur Touren gefahren.



Alles klar hab ich dich mit jemanden verwechselt 

MFG NIK


----------



## Spcialized Fan (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hat morgen der Park eigentlich geöffnet, bei dem Wetter?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Juni 2010)

äh,



Ja? Warum nicht?


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juni 2010)

es könnte ja regnen


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juni 2010)

regenreifen sind ja no drauf, sehe auch keinen grund daran was zu wechseln


----------



## flodiho (2. Juni 2010)

i muss meine morgen no aufziehen. Und dann wird deftig gewürstelt!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> regenreifen sind ja no drauf, sehe auch keinen grund daran was zu wechseln



Tom, am Wochenende is ab Samstag super Wetter gemeldet... da staubts!



Ihr kennt Euch doch sicher mit diesem Free Ride Festival aus... Wie funktioniert das und wer weis was genaueres darüber???


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juni 2010)

newsletter anmelden. steht auch auf der hp. dann warten auf instuktionen oder so....

morgen fahr i eh ned... bin grade erst heim....


----------



## flodiho (2. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> morgen fahr i eh ned... bin grade erst heim....



du Lutscher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> newsletter anmelden. steht auch auf der hp. dann warten auf instuktionen oder so....
> 
> morgen fahr i eh ned... bin grade erst heim....




Bin schon seit langem angemeldet, bekomm den Newsletter sogar oft doppelt... Instruktionen?? Info wär sinnvoll, ja...


----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> du Lutscher!




mach ein beweisfoto , sonst glaub ich dir nicht das dej fährst


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> mach ein beweisfoto , sonst glaub ich dir nicht das dej fährst




Hehe, er hat ja auch schon mehrmals geschrieben hier nix mehr zu schreiben... 


Wenn ich in der Nähe vom Park wohnen würd und nach dem einsauen bald unter ner warmen Dusche wäre würd ich auch fahren... aber so nicht.


----------



## flodiho (3. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hehe, er hat ja auch schon mehrmals geschrieben hier nix mehr zu schreiben...




Das mach ich doch nur dir zuliebe.

Btw, ich hab auch fast 50km zum Park. 

Heut war die Freeride ein totaler Bachlauf. Da waren sogar die 
Wetscreams to mutch, Denn alles war schön fest und ausgewaschen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. Juni 2010)

da musst du so machen wie es cracia sagt: "ride the river"


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

50 KM das ist bei mir noch in der Nähe... is ja nen Katzensprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

wow 50km - da kannst mit dem rad hinfahren


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wow 50km - da kannst mit dem rad hinfahren



Aber dann nimmer zurück


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber dann nimmer zurück



Doch... geht ja bergab und bis DEG sogar ein schöner Singletrail.


----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2010)

da gehts auch kurz bergauf dabei , so einfach wie sich das manche hier vorstellen ist das nit 

wobei pyro, der unterschied zwischen 50 und 130 kilometer ist doch kein grund nicht / oder schon bei regen zu fahren ... liegt wohl eher an der motivation


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> wobei pyro, der unterschied zwischen 50 und 130 kilometer ist doch kein grund nicht / oder schon bei regen zu fahren ... liegt wohl eher an der motivation



Sehr großes Problem ist das gut 10 MX-Strecken näher sind. Da bleibt der Dreck im Hänger, ich bin schneller daheim unter der Dusche, kein frieren (und krank werden) im Lift, geringere Sturzgefahr, längere sportliche Betätigung und somit weniger Kreislaufwechsel was auch der Gesundheit mehr dient usw.


----------



## teatimetom (3. Juni 2010)

saunagänge sind doch aber sehr gesund - sogar finisch mit anschliessendem wälzen im schnee 
ausserdem sturzgefahr vs. sturzintensität .... wenns beim mx mal kracht ist meistens mehr hin.... ausserdem stinst und ist laut ... und was die dinger wieder kosten 

musst dich ja nicht rechtfertigen wenn du lieber was andres machst, schon ok 
womit wir uns jetzt maximal vom thema entfernt haben


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> saunagänge sind doch aber sehr gesund - sogar finisch mit anschliessendem wälzen im schnee
> ausserdem sturzgefahr vs. sturzintensität .... wenns beim mx mal kracht ist meistens mehr hin.... ausserdem stinst und ist laut ... und was die dinger wieder kosten
> 
> musst dich ja nicht rechtfertigen wenn du lieber was andres machst, schon ok
> womit wir uns jetzt maximal vom thema entfernt haben



Oh, bei mir führt das schwitzen - frieren eher zu erkältungen...

MX ist schon auch ein hohes Risiko aber bis jetzt alles im grünen. Gas + Bremse reparierts...
Stinken tuts nicht, hab keinen 2 Takter sondern nen 4 Takter. Laut is doch geil, da rührt sich was... und über Geld spricht man nicht, das hat man 

Bin wohl am Sa in BMais aber erst muss ich morgen mind. 16 Stunden arbeiten...


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Juni 2010)

bin morgen da , sonntag da, sonntag und  samstag bin ich auch da


----------



## lauti2 (4. Juni 2010)

bin morgen auch da und sonntag nicht da


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Juni 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> bin morgen da , sonntag da, sonntag und  samstag bin ich auch da



Zweitwohnsitz Geisskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (5. Juni 2010)

Und war es heute sehr voll? Freitag war ja lustig, morgen werd ich auch wieder da sein!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juni 2010)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Und war es heute sehr voll? Freitag war ja lustig, morgen werd ich auch wieder da sein!




Ich empfand es heute keineswegs voll... ganz im Gegenteil - ich war überrascht das so wenig los ist obwohl es kostenlose Liftkarten gab. Am Schlepplift waren meist nur maximal 5 Leute angestanden, 4 Abfahrten die Stunde gar kein Problem.

"Party" am Abend war sehr klein aber fein mit MTB-Videos, Lagerfeuer... bin gerade vor 20 Minuten erst heim gekommen.


----------



## Schoasdromme (6. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem endlich geöffneten Schlepplift ist eine feine Sache, fährt ja fast doppelt so
schnell!
Vor ca. 10 Jahren hab ich schon mal am Lift gefragt ,warum denn der Schlepplift im Sommer nicht für die Biker geöffnet wird; 
Antwort : " des geht ned, do is de Rodlbahn im Weg" 
Siehe da ,es geht, sogar mit einfachsten mitteln (einfach Holzbrücke...)


----------



## lauti2 (6. Juni 2010)

Schlepper ist echt super ... 

Am samstag wars auch ganz cool ... hab nicht nur nix gezahlt sondern sogar noch was gewonnen ... dan noch ein paar schöne hinleger ... was will man mehr


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juni 2010)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Schlepper ist echt super ...
> 
> Am samstag wars auch ganz cool ... hab nicht nur nix gezahlt sondern sogar noch was gewonnen ... dan noch ein paar schöne hinleger ... was will man mehr



Warst Du das mit dem professionellen Video? Könnte vom Namen her passen. War in der Kürze der Zeit sehr gut gemacht aber gegen das Gewinnervideo leider keine Chance so ulkig war die Szene.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

welches video?


----------



## lauti2 (7. Juni 2010)

ja genau der mit dem mega pakplatz cut war ich ... haha

das gewinnervideo war ja mal richtig geil ... ich muss mir das noch iwie besorgen ...
vll kommts ja ins ibc-tv ... aber ihm is ja nichts passiert von dem her kan man ja mal drüber lachen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juni 2010)

Das Gewinnervideo hätte ich auch gern... oder sagen wir besser "die markanten 10 Sekunden" und das am besten in Zeitlupe.

Zu meckern gibts aber auch was... der Typ den es da so brezelt hat seinen Helm nicht zu. Das ist eigendlich ziemlich doof denn wenns den noch besser wirft und Ihm der Helm während nem Salto abhanden kommt kann das übel ausgehn. Helme haben nicht umsonst nen Verschluss.

@ Zweiradfahrer: Im Rahmen vom Free Ride Festival gabs nen Foto- und Videocontest am Samstag. Fotos und Videos die tagsüber im Park gemacht wurden konnte man am Abend auf ner Leinwand ansehn und mittels Applaus der Zuschauer wurden die besten ermittelt und dann gab es Preise für die vorderen Plätze.


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Juni 2010)

Flodiho hat den Fotowettbewerb gewonnen , das Foto wurde mit einer uralten Digicam gemacht:





Ich bin oft am Gk hab ja auch nur 20 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juni 2010)

Aber der Sieger war doch eigendlich der Fotograf - fürs beste Foto, oder?


Hmm... also so richtig geile Fotos waren leider nicht dabei - da siegte der mit dem größten Fanclub.

Mir hat das Whipfoto von Dir - nik - viel besser gefallen.


Ich war wie viele andere zu fahrgeil darum nix beigesteuert.


----------



## rfgs (8. Juni 2010)

schee wars am sonntag!
die fahrten ca 5-9 aufm äh freedh waren gelungen,aber dann bei 10-14 wurds schwierig den lenker fest zuhalten hehe,die griffel sind halt nicht trainiert,das training wird aber sicher am g-kopf noch nachgeholt! (hoffentlich auch am richtigen dh streckerl)

sers


----------



## flodiho (8. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hmm... also so richtig geile Fotos waren leider nicht dabei - da siegte der mit dem größten Fanclub.



LEIDER.....

Das ist meistens so, wenn das Publikum entscheidet.


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Juni 2010)

ich fand das Bild vom Dään besser , Fanclub is relativ, war so einfach das beste Foto fand ich. Sa + So am Gk


----------



## P3 Killa (11. Juni 2010)

morgen wieder geißkopf! devinci wilson in raw mit lila race face parts oder banshee rampant ^^ und fürn nik, der mit dem vielen metall im gesicht ;-p


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Juni 2010)

:d ___:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2010)

das risiko besteht das ich morgen auch da bin


----------



## flodiho (11. Juni 2010)

Anwesend  wie fast immer.


----------



## Light (13. Juni 2010)

heute wars cool.


----------



## wutknubbel (14. Juni 2010)

hey, 
hier ein kleines Video, das ich während dem Freeride-Festival gedreht habe 
( Abgesehen vom Mitzieher und 2 Aufnahmen komplett self-filmed )


----------



## X-R4y (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön! Ich hab es mir jetz ca.20 angeschaut xD gefällt!  
VDW !


----------



## osarias (15. Juni 2010)

Gibts eigentlich mittlerweile 2 Reihen zum anstehen am Lift oder irgendwas anderes zu organisation?
Das letzte mal wars schlimm weil alle Sessel fahren wollten und keiner mehr zum Schlepper durchgekommen ist,..


----------



## Light (15. Juni 2010)

ja, jetzt wird gleich am anfang eingereiht.
das könnte jetzt hinhauen. musste es gott sei dank am sonntag nicht testen, weil nix los war. schlechtes wetter hat auch was gutes...


----------



## B3ppo (15. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes Video, leider etwas kurz


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Juni 2010)

sonntag war echt gut, vor allem weil nix los war. aber die strecken sehen wieder ziemlich "bescheiden" aus. beim northshore schauen auch schon nägel und schrauben raus, da müsste mal drübergeschaut werden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2010)

Light schrieb:


> ja, jetzt wird gleich am anfang eingereiht.
> das könnte jetzt hinhauen. musste es gott sei dank am sonntag nicht testen, weil nix los war. schlechtes wetter hat auch was gutes...



Sonntag war doch supergeiles passendes Bikewetter. Ich glaube der Grund könnte 50 KM weiter östlich zu finden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (16. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Sonntag war doch supergeiles passendes Bikewetter. Ich glaube der Grund könnte 50 KM weiter östlich zu finden sein.



sonntag war regen angesagt und drum sind die meisten heim geblieben 

dzspizak jedenfalls waren wir keine 10 deutschen autos , los war a fast nix .


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Juni 2010)

stimmt, aber das essen war Mist


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2010)

Aber relativ billig  so grad noch ok

In der Hinsicht gibt's da drüben schon noch verbesserungspotential


----------



## flodiho (16. Juni 2010)

Essen war mal übelst :kotz:, Anfahrt ist auch ganz schön derbe. Also mit meinem Auto würd da nix gehen. Die Liftanlage ist auch ganz schön langsam. Naja, am Wochenende bin ich wieder in meinem 2. Zuhause..


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juni 2010)

Wir haben letztes Jahr immer in der Wirtschaft mit der schönen Terasse oben an der Hauptstrasse wo es links runter zum Parkplatz geht gegessen. Da wars gut.

Im Bikepark hab ich nur mal nen Teller Pommes + Ketchup gegessen. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen und inkl. ne Cola hab ich 2 Euro oder 2,50 Euro rum bezahlt... jedenfalls so wenig das ich 3x nachgefragt hab ob das wirklich so richtig ist.

Der Lift dürfte mit dem Sessellift in BMais gleich sein - jedoch zu viert und bequemer.



Biken ist bei mir derzeit kaum drin was bei dem Wetter aber nicht so schlimm ist... heute Telekom, Morgen Telekom und EADS und Uni, Freitag Fussball und Ministerpräsi und EADS.... Veranstaltungen am laufenden Band... macht auch Spass und sorgt für nen Geldregen.


----------



## flodiho (17. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Biken ist bei mir derzeit kaum drin was bei dem Wetter aber nicht so schlimm ist... heute Telekom, Morgen Telekom und EADS und Uni, Freitag Fussball und Ministerpräsi und EADS.... Veranstaltungen am laufenden Band... macht auch Spass und sorgt für nen Geldregen.



Sorry, aber wen interessiert das bitte?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Juni 2010)

Hört doch mal bitte auf euch ständig zu behacken...danke


----------



## teatimetom (17. Juni 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Hört doch mal bitte auf euch ständig zu behacken...danke



machst mich an alter oder was ? 
ne nur spass , mit meinem hänchen lieferanten sollt ich mers ned verscherzen  

wochenenede wird nass.. oder schon wieder besser sagt er . mfg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juni 2010)

Mickey, hast Du vorgestern meine PN erhalten?

Sache hat sich eigendlich heute schon erledigt, hab nen Käufer gefunden und schon halbwegs safe gemacht. Dachte niemals das es so schnell ging aber seit Dienstag hatte ich ca. 45 Kaufinteressenten an der Strippe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (18. Juni 2010)

Wetter heute war unerwartet gut.
Strecken auch in nem guten Zustand, man merkt das viel für die Pflege gemach wurde! Großes Lob!
Nur war leider überhaupt nix los, selbst für Freitags.


----------



## Big Lutz (18. Juni 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Essen war mal übelst :kotz:, Anfahrt ist auch ganz schön derbe. Also mit meinem Auto würd da nix gehen. Die Liftanlage ist auch ganz schön langsam. Naja, am Wochenende bin ich wieder in meinem 2. Zuhause..




Was ist mit der Anfahrt dort? Wollte ende Juni da auch mal hinschauen, hab aber tiefergelegtes Auto.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juni 2010)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Anfahrt dort? Wollte ende Juni da auch mal hinschauen, hab aber tiefergelegtes Auto.




Die letzten Meter von der Hauptstrasse bis zum Parkplatz sind etwas ausgefahren, paar Schlaglöcher und die Straße mehr "rund"... mit nem aufgemotzten Schubkarrn muss man bissl aufpassen oder paar Meter weiter weg parken.


----------



## flodiho (19. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten mitm Nik seinem T4 schon Probleme. Da sind teilweise 15cm tiefe Schlaglöcher und auf der Straße ist kein m² ohne einem Schlagloch zu finden.

Greetz Flo


----------



## P3 Killa (19. Juni 2010)

war heute jemand oben? wenn ja wie waren die strecken und hat es stark geregnet? überlege morgen rauf zu fahren aber da is ja mehr regen gemeldet als heute...


----------



## flodiho (19. Juni 2010)

und, bist du aus Zucker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2010)

meinst jetzt geschacklich oder was ?


----------



## P3 Killa (19. Juni 2010)

na klar bin ich aus zucker! das weis doch jeder ;-p
is noch wer von euch oben morgen?


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2010)

hmm. ich evtutuell.  
muss nebenbei aber lernen irgendwie... 
andererseits ... jucken meine handflächen schon wieder... ist wieder zeit 

wetterbericht ist ja eher so medium...


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Juni 2010)

heute wars gut, bis auf ein paar die die  Absperrung von der Freeride nicht  kannten und 15 Stunden arbeit zu nichte gemacht haben, DH war heud super ebenso die  4 cross Strecken, MFG NIK


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

ist der freeride auch morgen gesperrt? und was wurde neu gemacht? evtl. solltet ihr nächstes mal am lift ein schild anbringen welche strecken gesperrt sind.


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. Juni 2010)

wurde jedem gesagt, das die gesperrt ist und die Strecke war gescheid abgesperrt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> wurde jedem gesagt, das die gesperrt ist und die Strecke war gescheid abgesperrt



A paar blinde und dorade gibts überall...

Was wird denn am FR gemacht??


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Juni 2010)

sie wurde  komplett entsteint  (die wo rumlagen usw.) und wieder fit gemacht. was  hätte trocknen sollen über  Freitag. War ned möglich wegam Regen deshalb war sie gesperrt.


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juni 2010)

strecke war neu gemacht ,
leider haben sich einige leute ned an die sperrung gehalten ... nix konnte antrocknen, 
die neue arbeit ist schon wieder hin .... 

wird dann die kommende woche wieder gemacht, also bitte diesmal an die sperrung halten ...

heute wars relativ trocken zum fahren ,
aber mein knie , mein lenker und der sattel haben trotzdem probleme


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> strecke war neu gemacht ,
> leider haben sich einige leute ned an die sperrung gehalten ... nix konnte antrocknen,
> die neue arbeit ist schon wieder hin ....
> 
> ...



Haste wieder mal das LB getestet?? Deinem Bekannten aus Augsburg kannste mitteilen das der Fehler des Aussendienstmitarbeiters behoben ist und ich nun wieder eine ausreichende Anzahl Leatt Braces GPX Club hier habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juni 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Essen war mal übelst :kotz:, Anfahrt ist auch ganz schön derbe. Also mit meinem Auto würd da nix gehen. Die Liftanlage ist auch ganz schön langsam. Naja, am Wochenende bin ich wieder in meinem 2. Zuhause..



Die Anfahrt auf den letzten Metern ist wirklich schlimmer geworden seit letzem Jahr, dafür sind die neuen Bikeparkstrecken richtig schön geworden.
Chicken Nuggets mit Pommes, Salat und eine Cola für 5 Euro is nicht nur billig sondern schmeckte auch gut.

Die Anreise war heut recht actionreich... die erste 3,8m Brücke nach der Grenze scheint etwas höher zu sein als die zweite... wie aus nem LKW Auflieger samt Anhänger ein Cabrio wird kannte ich bisher nur von Fotos - jetzt live in Farbe und mit Sound.


----------



## X-R4y (26. Juni 2010)

Des würd ich auch gern mal sehen^^ is dem Fahrer was passiert ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juni 2010)

X-R4y schrieb:


> Des würd ich auch gern mal sehen^^ is dem Fahrer was passiert ?




Der LKW sah so vom Aufbau aus + Anhänger hinten dran. Genau da wo die dunkle Linie oben verläuft da war die Brücke und das hats alles zerrissen. Vermutlich fehlten ca. 5 cm.









Das Fahrerhaus war um einiges niedriger als der Aufbau, dem Fahrer ist gar nichts passiert bzw. ich bin mir sicher der hatte auf einmal ein scheiss Gefühl. Der hielt nach der Brücke am Straßenrand an, für uns wars mal sehenswert aber wir haben dann gleich überholt und weiter gings in den Bikepark.


----------



## X-R4y (26. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, dass dieser fahrer etz arbeitslos is xD


----------



## Xexano (26. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Anfahrt auf den letzten Metern ist wirklich schlimmer geworden seit letzem Jahr, dafür sind die neuen Bikeparkstrecken richtig schön geworden.
> .



Was heißt denn hier "neue Bikeparkstrecken"? Haben sie jetzt nach meinem Besuch im Mai wieder was neues hingebastelt?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Juni 2010)

Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Ein guter Kumpl arbeitet als Lagerist bei ner sehr grossen Spedition. Dem hab ich das zuvor erzählt und er sagte mir das passiert schon mal hin und wieder. Ist halt doof denn allein die Plane kostet mehrere Tausend Euros.

Komisch war das der nicht sofort aufs Eisen stieg dann wär nur er Aufbau der Zugmaschine kaputt aber mit Gas hat er den Anhänger auch noch durchgezogen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Juni 2010)

so, morsche Spiczak


----------



## flodiho (26. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt dag wohl beide im fred vertan hm? Sorry, aber lest mal die überschrift. Danke. Greetz flo


----------



## Playlife8 (26. Juni 2010)

Gestern Abend wurde spontan entschieden heute nach Bmais zu fahren, muss sagen wieder einen richtigen super Tag gehabt!
Streckenpflege war erfolgreich, großes Lob von mir! Was mich jedoch sehr gewundert hat das trotz Topwetter sehr sehr wenig los was, schade für die Betreiber, natürlich gut für uns ohne Wartezeit. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ich war dieses Jahr schon so oft langsam geht mir etwas die Abwechslung flöten, ne neue Strecke wäre perfekto. *g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch sehr gewundert hat das trotz Topwetter sehr sehr wenig los was



Das ist wohl der WM-Faktor.


----------



## P3 Killa (26. Juni 2010)

stimmt, war echt schön wenig los!
super geiler, tag gewesen, nur der freeride war anfangs ganz schön schmierig, aber nach dem mittag und mit den reifen hammer geil!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juni 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Ihr habt dag wohl beide im fred vertan hm? Sorry, aber lest mal die überschrift. Danke. Greetz flo



Sorry, habe nur jemanden zitiert der ne Seite eher über den anderen Bikepark gesprochen hat. Der fährt nen aufgemotzten alten Benz. Beschwer dich bitte bei dem.


@ Xexano:  Die neue Strecke von BMais befindet sich ca. 50 KM weiter östlich.


----------



## Xexano (27. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Xexano:  Die neue Strecke von BMais befindet sich ca. 50 KM weiter östlich.



Verdammt! Warum weiter östlich und nicht westlich.. näher zu mir.. am besten so vor der Haustür! Mit Lift und so natürlich...  
Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. Juni 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Ihr habt dag wohl beide im fred vertan hm? Sorry, aber lest mal die überschrift. Danke. Greetz flo



kein Problem, nach dem WE gibts die Posts zukünftig eh nur noch im "Bikepark Spicak" - Thread


----------



## osarias (28. Juni 2010)

Angeblich gab es den ersten Spatenstich zu einer neuen DH Strecke!
Was ist denn da dran, bzw. wann soll die fertig sein?

Thema Spicak: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467540&highlight=spicak

Ändert doch mal den Themen Namen in Bikepark Bischofsmais oder Bikepark Geiskopf,..., ohne Saisonkarte und Jahrangabe, denkt man ja immer das das ganze total veraltet ist,...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (28. Juni 2010)

das stimmt allerdings   Mods wo seit ihr


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Juni 2010)

Neue Strecke.... glaub ich erst wenn ich die fahre und dann hoffe ich das ich länger als 14 Tage fahren kann ehe die wieder zugemacht wird.  

Ich find den Threadtitel nicht ganz unpassend....


----------



## flodiho (1. Juli 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Angeblich gab es den ersten Spatenstich zu einer neuen DH Strecke!
> Was ist denn da dran, bzw. wann soll die fertig sein?
> Gruß



Wohoer hast du denn das bitteschön aufgeschnappt?


----------



## osarias (2. Juli 2010)

Hatte ich über nen Kumpel, dessen sein Kumpel seinen Vater.
Hatte das auch schon angezweifelt, vielleicht hat er ja auch nen anderen Park gemeint.
Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen,...


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2010)

kannst am flori schon glauben , der ist an der quelle fast  
ausser es gäbe schon eine neue strecke und die sagen uns absichtlich nix


----------



## osarias (2. Juli 2010)

Also wohl leider nur nen gerücht,...


----------



## Light (2. Juli 2010)

dieses gerücht gibts bereits so lange wie den bikepark selber


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2010)

na ganz so schlimm ists ja nicht 

es wurde ja auch schonmal kurz ne strecke gebaut ... liegt ja nicht am bikepark selber ..
eher dem aussenrum das eher dagegen ist.

wie ist das wetter am geisskopf eigentlich so ?

ich war schon ewig nimmer da seit.... ja wird bald 2 wochen her


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Juli 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> kannst am flori schon glauben , der ist an der quelle fast
> ausser es gäbe schon eine neue strecke und die sagen uns absichtlich nix



die sagen nix damit nicht wieder jemand in die strecke fährt obwohl sie gesperrt ist. so einfach ist das!


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juli 2010)

schön wärs , bin morgen wieder dorten evtl. auch sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juli 2010)

Joar, war echt nice heute. Nix los keinerlei anstehen am Lift, Strecken perfekt, nur die BikerX war schon zu trocken


----------



## _evolution_ (5. Juli 2010)

hi,
ihr habt doch am samstag sicher die beiden mit ihren bikes ohne antrieb und sattel gesehn, oder? sahen fast aus wie trialbikes allerdings vollgefedert und eben nur fußrasten..
kennt jemand die bikes oder die typen?


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Juli 2010)

ka sah sie aber als sinnfrei an


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2010)

Solche Teile gabs irgendwann mal auf der Eurobike. Waren dazu gedacht, im Sommer in den französischen Ski Resorts die Pisten runterzuballern.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juli 2010)

vielleicht Bergmönch?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2010)

Ne, war wesentlich früher als der Bergmönch.


----------



## heifisch (6. Juli 2010)

Jep, die Teile waren echt lustig an zu sehen. Nen paar Kumpels sind sie gefahren, eineige waren begeistern, einer hat nur drüber geflucht. 
Aber des waren sicher keine Bergmönche, die Teile hatten ne Vollfederung, man konnte sie aber trotzdem iwi den Berg hoch tragen. Aber sry, wie sie heißen kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. ^^


----------



## Xexano (7. Juli 2010)

Waren das solche Dinger?


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juli 2010)

na was ganz anderes :

sowas wie ein floater oder so. 
vollgefedert , stabile felgen , mtb reifen 
die menschen waren aus pfaffenhofen ... die fahrer. 
sind prototypen.. kommen bald in der verkauf.

name - vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wimbo (7. Juli 2010)

Hy

Ist derjenige, dem ich heute "Erste Hilfe" geleistet habe, weil er sich den kleinen Finger bis auf den Knochen aufgerissen hat, zufällig hier im Forum vertreten?
Ich würde gern wissen, wieviele Stiche es letztendlich waren, ich tippe auf 5


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Juli 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Ihr habt dag wohl beide im fred vertan hm? Sorry, aber lest mal die überschrift. Danke. Greetz flo


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (7. Juli 2010)

Fährt dieses Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag) zufällig jemand aus dem Raum München oder Freising nach Bischofsmais und hat noch einen Platz frei für einen Mann mit Bike? 

Gruß,
Milki


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Juli 2010)

ab Deggendorf könnt ich dich mitnehmen^^


----------



## Wimbo (7. Juli 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> ab Deggendorf könnt ich dich mitnehmen^^



Wart ihr heute auch? Hab zwei mit so GK-Racing Trikots gesehen.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (7. Juli 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> ab Deggendorf könnt ich dich mitnehmen^^



Das Angebot nehm' ich schneller an, als du denkst  Im Zweifelsfall fahr ich nämlich mit dem Zug und mit einer Fahrgelegenheit ab Deggendorf spar ich mir diese Zeitlupenwaldbimmelbahn und die Treterei vom Bahnhof zum Park. 
An welchem Tag und zu welcher Uhrzeit würdest du denn fahren? Oder war's nur ein Scherz? 

Milki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Juli 2010)

Nein kein Scherz, WImbo kann sein das da zwei von uns wieder Urlaub haben^^ waren es Demos, Ironhorse oder Orange? Mikmann ich kann dich gern am Bahnhof Deggendorf abholen, Uhrzeit sag ich mal, wenns ned vor 8 Uhr is, is es mir egal muss man sich sowieso nach den Zügen richten


----------



## Wimbo (8. Juli 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> WImbo kann sein das da zwei von uns wieder Urlaub haben^^ waren es Demos, Ironhorse oder Orange?



Uff, da hab ich nicht genau aufgepasst. Bei einem stand aber glaube ich Flo hinten aufm Trikot drauf, und einer hatte ein Demo. Achja, und einer von den beiden war ziemlich groß


----------



## Burnhard (8. Juli 2010)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Fährt dieses Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag) zufällig jemand aus dem Raum München oder Freising nach Bischofsmais und hat noch einen Platz frei für einen Mann mit Bike?
> 
> Gruß,
> Milki



Bin nur am Freitag oben. Biste öfters in Bmais? Hab eigentlich fast immer nen Platz von FS aus frei.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (8. Juli 2010)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bin nur am Freitag oben. Biste öfters in Bmais? Hab eigentlich fast immer nen Platz von FS aus frei.



Ich bin so oft ich kann bzw. es sich ergibt - was leider nicht soo oft ist. Wenn's von Freising aus eine Gelegenheit zum Mitfahren gibt, dann könnt's vielleicht öfter klappten, was ne super Sache wär'. Allerdings geht's bei mir dank Arbeit eigentlich nur an Sam-, Sonn-, Feier- und Urlaubstagen. 

Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen  

Gruß Milki


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Juli 2010)

milkman you got an PN   Wimbo ich glaub die zwei Burschen kenn ich^^


----------



## Wimbo (8. Juli 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Wimbo ich glaub die zwei Burschen kenn ich^^



Jut 
Kannst du dem Großen bitte ausrichten, dass er mich das nächste Mal nicht anschauen soll als wenn er mir gleich seine Boxxer über den Kopf ziehen würde?  Ich saß doch nur da und habe Brotzeit gemacht^^


----------



## P3 Killa (15. Juli 2010)

Also, da sich immer viele über den Streckenzustand beschweren, ich muss echt mal Lob aussprechen!!!
Ich bin ja Geißkopf Vielfahrer, und hab immer ne Saisonkarte, in den letzten Jahren hat der Zustand der Strecke schon oft zu wünschen übrig gelassen und war nicht gerade gepflegt!
Aber! diese Saison hängen sich die Leute echt rein!
Immer wieder frisch präparierte Strecken und alles in echt gutem Zustand!
Als ich gestern da war waren die Strecken wieder frisch gemacht und richtig gut zu fahren! 

Also ganz großes Lob an Didi und die bikepark Crew!!!


----------



## Light (20. Juli 2010)

seh ich auch so!


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Juli 2010)

hi

ist samstag abend wer dabei beim grillen?. wir wollen samstag geißkopf, und sonntag spizak fahren.

wer interesse? würden oben zelteln.


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juli 2010)

hört sdich gut an . du und der passenger ?
evtl mach ich mit mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (20. Juli 2010)

ja, der passenger (matthias) und ich. mal sehen wer noch kommt.

plan ist, samstag geißkopf, anschließend zelteln grillen und bier verdunsten lassen am geißkopf, und nächster tag früh nach spizak


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juli 2010)

Sa grillen Geisskopf ... warum nicht 
am Zeltplatz ?


----------



## P3 Killa (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bin evtl auch dabei, aber sicher kann ichs noch nicht sagen...


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Juli 2010)

hört sich gut an


----------



## heifisch (20. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ich hab das Ding gefunden, was man neulich am Geißkopf probefahren konnte. Den MountainSkyver. Bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, da die alle recht gleich aussehen.


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juli 2010)

Wettervorhersage mal gesehen ... da ists nicht gut grillen ...


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Juli 2010)

hallo

also wetter sagt leichter regen. das kann von leichter durchgehender regen bis 1mal am tag 3 tropfen alles sein.

im schlimmsten fall sollte es sehr nass sein, können wir uns unter die bedachung des bikeshops sitzen, für den grill findet sich dann schon ein plätzchen.

also sollte das wetter nicht grob dazwischen funken, ist samstag 18 uhr grillen !
am nächsten tag wer will spizak.

für grill und kohle werde ich sorgen, verpflegung bitte selbst mitbringen.

problem wird sein, dass die geschäfte in der umgebung nur bis 12 uhr offe nhaben. das heißt ihr müsst eure sache nam besten schon mittag mitnehmen.

der bikeshop hat einen kühlschrank, wer da kontakte hat, vielleicht können wir da was deponieren...

ansonsten müssen wir eine kühltruhe auftreiben, vielleicht kann von euhc wer was mitbringen

also getränke und essen selber mitbringen!

denkt auch an campingstühle, das is immer ein riesengerenne weil keiner einen  hat...

ich hoffe  es klappt und es sind ein paar dabei, würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn man nach Regen reinfahrt, ham die Geschäfte bis um 20:00 Uhr offen, hoffentlich hälts Wetter


----------



## teatimetom (21. Juli 2010)

bin dabei bommel.

leichter regen ist eh das beste. regenreifen momptieren ... juhu 
hoffe nur das ich am freitag nachmittag keinen bier unfall haben werde . nach der lezten prüfung  
im kühlschrank deponieren sollte auch gehen .... so wie ich die leutens kenne und man lieb fragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (21. Juli 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> bin dabei bommel.
> 
> leichter regen ist eh das beste. regenreifen momptieren ... juhu
> hoffe nur das ich am freitag nachmittag keinen bier unfall haben werde . nach der lezten prüfung
> im kühlschrank deponieren sollte auch gehen .... so wie ich die leutens kenne und man lieb fragt.



Alles klar. Hau rein bei deiner Prüfung


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Juli 2010)

hallo

also die wetter berichte melden bisher leichten regen, ca 4mm regen bei 65% warscheinlichkeit,

das heißt, es regnet wenn überhaupt nur kurz.
die strecken sind die letzten wochen total ausgedörrt, wenns also regnet, wird das kein problem sein,

eventuell regenjacke mitnehmen - wird ein perfektes bikepark wochenenede!


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (23. Juli 2010)

Fährt morgen oder am Sonntag jemand aus Richtung München an den Geiskopf? Würde noch ne Mittfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein Norco suchen. 

MfG 
Milkman


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Juli 2010)

hey leute bei uns in Deggendorf regnets schon den ganzen TAg und es ist grad nen leichter Sturm aufgezogen, also Regensachen und Wechselkleidung ned vergessen


----------



## teatimetom (23. Juli 2010)

top wetter


----------



## teatimetom (24. Juli 2010)

ist jetzt jemand hinten heute ? bei mir regnets doch stärker als erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (24. Juli 2010)

hi

also wir sind noch zuhause und warten ab bis es schöner wird

glaub wir können da lange warten


----------



## P3 Killa (30. Juli 2010)

hier ist ja auch tote hose...
ich werd morgen mal wieder am start sein, ist noch wer von euch da?


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Juli 2010)

freilich


----------



## P3 Killa (30. Juli 2010)

ja standart halt


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. Juli 2010)

jo


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (31. Juli 2010)

Ich werde morgen mal hinfahren...

Wie waren denn heute die Streckenverhältnisse?


----------



## agrohardtail (6. August 2010)

ich ahbe GERÜCHTEWEISE gehört das der bikepark dicht gemacht hat?????
ist da was dran??????
kann vllt einer der die tage da war das wiederlegen??? würde mich freuen!


----------



## heifisch (6. August 2010)

Was, zu gemacht. :-o Das ist hoffentlich wirklich nur ein Gerücht. 

Mal in der Annahme, dass er nicht zu gemach hat die Frage, auf was für ein Gewicht die Leihbikes ausgelegt sind. Also nicht ob sie es aushalten, sondern von der Härte der Gabeln und Dämpfer.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (6. August 2010)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, Sonntag war jedenfalls auf und richtig was los


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. August 2010)

ähm nö wieso auch?  dieses Gerücht  kussiert aber schon  seit Bikeparkeröffnung,  also nöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (7. August 2010)

ok danke dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Light (8. August 2010)

sers!
heute wars super. 
thx an die rider fürs hochschieben 
hier ein paar pix:


































greetz
daffy


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Sehr geile Pics! 

Aber warum denn hochschieben, lief der Lift nicht?


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. August 2010)

wow tolle Bilder  dank dir  dafür


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2010)

@ heifisch: Beim Sektionsfotos machen muss man immer hochschieben... solange bis das perfekte Foto im Kasten ist.


Habt Ihr nen Kontest gemacht wer den A... am weitesten nach hinten bringt bei ein paar Fotos??


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Ok, klingt logisch. 

Aber kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, auf für welche Körpergröße die Leihbikes taugen, bzw. auf welches Gewicht Gabel und Dämpfer abgestimmt sind? Meine Gabel ist nämlich eingeschickt und ein Kumpel wollte seinen Geburtstag in B-mais feiern. Wenn meine Gabel bisdahin nicht da ist, muss ich wohl oder übel eins leihen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2010)

Bei mir geht der Trend zum Fünftbike und deshalb ignoriere ich seit Jahren Leihbikes gänzlich. Kein Plan für was und wie die sind. Die haben aber manchmal nicht mal nen Schaltwerk hab ich schon gesehn... also total abgerüstet.


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Was, nichtmal Freddy und Duncan haben nen Schaltwerk.:-o

Hm, als Schüler geht des nur wenn man ebenfalls Bikebegeisterte Eltern hat. Aber wenn du mir ein 2. Bike sponsorn willst, hab ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Rieger.T (9. August 2010)

Servas, die Freddys haben schon ein Schaltwerk nur die Duncan Downhiller werden ohne Schaltwerk verliehen!!!

nochmal danke daffy für die Pics ... sehen uns hoffentlich nächstes Weekend jetzt heißts erst mal wieder eine Woche Brötchen verdienen verdammt...

see you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (9. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ok, klingt logisch.
> 
> Aber kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, auf für welche Körpergröße die Leihbikes taugen, bzw. auf welches Gewicht Gabel und Dämpfer abgestimmt sind? Meine Gabel ist nämlich eingeschickt und ein Kumpel wollte seinen Geburtstag in B-mais feiern. Wenn meine Gabel bisdahin nicht da ist, muss ich wohl oder übel eins leihen.



ich mit meinen 95 kilos konnte den alten duncon gut fahren ... dafür war das fahrwerk i.o. mit etwas druckstufe zum ausgleich .
die haben vermutlich aber unterschiedlich harte federn .... 

@light : danke fürs schöne foto vom demofahrer


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Das die Dinger in einem so schlechten Zustand sind hätte ich nicht gedacht. Zwecks Schaltwerk würde ich dann halt das Freddy nehmen. Wenn sie unterschiedlich harte Federn haben ist das Gewicht auch kein Problem. Ist der Zustand so ganz OK, oder muss man Angst haben, dass sie auseinander fliegen?
Danke soweit schonmal.


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. August 2010)

nee sind gut in Ordung die Teile  und zwecks Schaltwerk braucht man im Bikepark normal eh nicht wenn wir mal ehrlich sind. Bikes werden jeden Tag gecheckt und repariert falls was kaputt ist


----------



## lofi (11. August 2010)

Hey,
ich fahre nächste Woche hin und wollte mir auch ein Bike leihen, was sollte man nehmen? Freddy oder Duncan? 
Will kein Northshore oder sowas fahren, sondern eher Steilkurven und Tables.


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. August 2010)

freddy, da das der Frler is (Einfachbrückengabel) und der ne Schaltung hat


----------



## Mc Murmel (13. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre ab Montag ne Woche mit nem Kumpel runter, kann man mit voller Strecke rechnen, oder sind Leute aus dem Forum da?

Erkennbar sind wir an nem Tues dh von 2010 und nen SX Trial in weiß.


Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. August 2010)

> kann man mit voller Strecke rechnen, oder sind Leute aus dem Forum da?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. August 2010)

DANKE für die neue Signatur!


----------



## semmel94 (13. August 2010)

ja ich bin auch ab heute mit meinem bruder angereist 

poliertes sunday mit schwarzer boxxer

und 

intense M6 mit fox 40 

würden uns auch gerne mal ner runde mit ein paar locals oder generell leuten aus dem forum anschließen


----------



## Nforcer (13. August 2010)

Ist es denn zur Zeit gut unter der Woche zu fahren, oder wird es schon sehr voll?


----------



## P3 Killa (13. August 2010)

Also als ich Montag/ Dienstag da war ist nicht mehr los gewesen als sonst unter der Woche, nur ne Handvoll Leute, max 30Biker.


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. August 2010)




----------



## Light (16. August 2010)

hey hats den tom da unten im anlieger zerlegt, oder was?
gut dass ihm das nicht beim fotomachen passiert ist.
da wäre er mir dann wohl draufgefallen 

edit: nice vid!


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (16. August 2010)

wenn einer meint, am Samstag fotografiert worden zu sein, wird er hier vielleicht fündig:

http://www.pafnet.de/bildergalerie/2647


----------



## Rieger.T (16. August 2010)

hehe ja da hab ich ein wenig zu viel riskiert bei nasser Strecke und mich gleich mal bei der ich glaube es war die erste abfahrt des Tages schön zerlegt und mir mal wieder überlegt nicht doch wieder ellenbogenschoner anzuziehen +g+

yihea ich hoffe am Weekend kann/darf ich fahren dann sehen wir uns ja eh denke ich oder???

greez


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (16. August 2010)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> wenn einer meint, am Samstag fotografiert worden zu sein, wird er hier vielleicht fündig:
> 
> http://www.pafnet.de/bildergalerie/2647



richtig geile bilder

mein absoluter favorit: 

edit1: man kann keine bilder einfügen ...
edit2: ok ... man kann auch keine links einfügen ...
edit3: ich gebs auf ... das zusammengestauchte glory (Bild089)


edit3: 
http://images.pafnet.de/image.php?g...-Binder-Bikepark-Geisskopf-15.08.2010-089.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semmel94 (16. August 2010)

@PSY~CHO~PATH:

Hast du alle Bilder hochgeladen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2010)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> wenn einer meint, am Samstag fotografiert worden zu sein, wird er hier vielleicht fündig:
> 
> http://www.pafnet.de/bildergalerie/2647



Schöne Bilder!


Sag mal warst Du letzten Dienstag in Aichach? Ich hab beim TSV Aichach gearbeitet da sah ich Euren blauen Bikeparkbus vorbeifahrn.


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. August 2010)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> wenn einer meint, am Samstag fotografiert worden zu sein, wird er hier vielleicht fündig:
> 
> http://www.pafnet.de/bildergalerie/2647



echt schöne Bilder, Vorallem die  mit Nebel im Hintergrund kommen sehr geil  danke auch für Bilder von mir


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (17. August 2010)

Die Fotos hat nen Kumpel gemacht, war für ihn das erste Mal im Bikepark. Er hat alle hochgeladen, die was geworden sind und er kommt auf jeden Fall wieder mal mit. Wer Bilder in voller Größe haben will, einfach anmailen.


----------



## Gehhilfe (21. August 2010)

servus,
an welchen Wochentagen ist den in der Regel im Bikepark weniger los.
Wann kann man den als nichtProfi mal die Strecken fahren ohne dass man zu vielen Leuten im Weg rumfährt?


----------



## semmel94 (21. August 2010)

falls jemand in dieser saison nochmal zum bikepark fährt !!

ich habe im bikemarkt eine eine punktekarte 

link dahin:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/298990/cat/500


----------



## Priest0r (21. August 2010)

semmel94 schrieb:


> falls jemand in dieser saison nochmal zum bikepark fährt !!
> 
> ich habe im bikemarkt eine eine punktekarte
> 
> ...



KLUK


----------



## semmel94 (21. August 2010)

wie meinste das ? 
die karte ist einfach über und ich habe dieses jahr eine jahreskarte und ich denke mal für lau kann man nichts falsch machen


----------



## Nforcer (23. August 2010)

Seit gestern sind wir wieder zurÃ¼ck in Herne.
Wenn jemand ne Ferienwohnung sucht sei ihm die Pension Christl ans Herz gelegt. Super nette Leute, gute Preise und echt super Ferienwohnungen dort.
Obwohl es Dienstag und Mittwoch geregnet hat wie Sau (und wir auch dementsprechend aussehen  ) hat es einen heiden Spass gemacht. Die DH Strecke ist wirklich sehr geil. Wenn man nur Winterberg als "DH" kennt denkt man sich beim 1. mal fahren:  da soll ich runter?!
Ich bin auch Ã¼berrascht wieviel mein Laufrad (SingleTrack, Minion 2-ply und 3â¬ Decathlon Schlauch) ausgehalten haben. Ich hatte so viele deutlich spÃ¼rbare DurchschlÃ¤ge, aber nie einen Platten oder ne Delle.
Nur den Freeride finde ich persÃ¶nlich bescheiden, zumal er IMHO den Namen Freeride nicht verdient hat. Freeride hat fÃ¼r mich auch ein bisschen was mit Flow zu tun und der war auf dieser Strecke ganz und garnicht vorhanden :/
Achja und es sei noch gesagt: Schei** Schlepplift. Ich bin aus diesem Ding 2mal rausgeflogen obwohl ich den Schlepper ganz fest ans Rad gedrÃ¼ckt habe (und konstant dort gehalten habe).
Wenn ihr den Schlepplift benutzt dann nehmt nur die Haken mit der WÃ¶lbung am Ende, nicht die ganz Geraden 
Nun ein paar Fotos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Wenn Du dich auf die 2-3 tollen scharfen nicht überbeleichteten Fotos beschränkt hättest wäre auch die Dateigröße in Ordnung gegangen. So nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr"...


----------



## ur-anus (23. August 2010)

ach, die Bilder sind doch ganz nett... sind eben ehrliche Aufnahmen...
Mir bleibt momentan sowieso nur das Downhill-porno- bilder-schauen, weils mich letzten montag am Gk irgendie blöd zerlegt hat und ich jetzt ein halbes jahr aussetzten muss.
Ich bin also dankbar für Fotos...


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. August 2010)

gute besserung, wo hats dich zerlegt?


----------



## ur-anus (23. August 2010)

Danke! War auf der Downhill kurz vor der Mittelstation. Kein großes Hindernis, einfach nur so. Das macht das ganze irgendwie noch unnötiger.


----------



## osarias (23. August 2010)

Waren am Samstag auch mal wieder dort, muss sagen der Pflegezustand des Freerides, der Brechsandpisten und des Evil Eyes waren super!
Der You Go First ist ja mal ultra ausgebomt, dicht gefolgt vom Downhill.
Vielleicht lags aber auch an mir das im Downhill kein Flow aufkommen wollte, war am Samstag etwas matt,..., Allerdings die Landung vom Wiesensprung aufm Downhill, der nachdem es auf dieses brachliegende Wiesenstück geht, war schon ultra steinig. Da hab ich mir erstmal ordentlich die Kettführung verbogen als mei Radl genau über so nen rausragenden Stein einfedern musste!


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Der DH soll wohl auch nur aus Steinen bestehen. ^^
Also Flow wollte bei mir auch nicht aufkommen. Schon, weil mir die Landungen mit meinem Bike zu heavy waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (23. August 2010)

Der DH passt schon, allerdings wenn man sich in der Luft nicht mal mehr eine Linie ohne Materialmordente Steine in manchen Landungen aussuchen kann muss was gemacht werden! 
Ist aber auch ein Nachteil von meinem Glory, das Tretlager ist einfach zu tief um in Steinfelder rein zu springen,...
Der Aufsetzschutz von der MRP Führung ist jedenfalls abgeknickt! 
Hatte schon Angst das die ISCG Aufnahmen abgerissen sind,...

Trotzdem, ich werde diese Saison noch 1-2 mal im Wechsel mit Spicak kommen,...


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Jap, ich hab ja auch nichts gegen ihn gesagt. Außer, dass er nur aus Steinen besteht. Muss man langsamer fahren. Aber die Landungen könnte man mal säubern, dann könnte ich da auch mal springen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

ur-anus schrieb:


> ach, die Bilder sind doch ganz nett... sind eben ehrliche Aufnahmen...
> Mir bleibt momentan sowieso nur das Downhill-porno- bilder-schauen, weils mich letzten montag am Gk irgendie blöd zerlegt hat und ich jetzt ein halbes jahr aussetzten muss.
> Ich bin also dankbar für Fotos...



Die Bilder wurden eine Stunde nach meinem Post geändert und sind jetzt in Ordnung. Mein obiger Post also somit ausser Kraft gesetzt.

Ich wünsch Dir auch gute Besserung. Ein halbes Jahr aussetzen bedeutet im Klartext Saisonende. Das ist besch...

Falls es Dich an dem Steinfeld kurz vor der Mittelstation zerlegt hat können wir uns die Hand geben - da steht auf der ganz linken Line eine Steinkante hervor. Springt man nicht schnell/hoch genug gibts nen Kick aufs HR und der Frontflip wird eingeleitet. Fazit bei mir damals waren zwei gebrochene Rippen da mir der Sattel seitlich draufgekracht ist.


@ osarias: Ich hab mir am Donnerstag ne FSA Gravity light Kurbel verbogen...  GK erst wieder nach dem 20.9. ... gib bescheid wenn Du in CZ bist!


----------



## Big-Hiter (24. August 2010)

Gibts den Sessel eigtl. noch oder fährt jetzt nur noch der Schlepper?


----------



## heifisch (24. August 2010)

Der Schlepper wird doch nur bei viel Andrang zu geschaltet.


----------



## Volc0m (25. August 2010)

Aloha..

werd wohl von Do-Fr oder von Do-Sa dort sein.
Frage: Darf man sich beim "Bike Wash" eigentlich duschen? 

...ne öffentliche Duschmöglichkeit gibts ja nicht, ne?


----------



## osarias (25. August 2010)

Am Bikewash, ist erfrischend!


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. August 2010)

klar, macht eigentlich, jeder der da am Zelten ist


----------



## _evolution_ (25. August 2010)

klar kann man sich am bikewash duschen.. hab ich sonntag auch gemacht.. saukalt, aber man gewöhnt sich dran ;D und wenn du den schlauch mit nem kabelbinder o.ä. an dem bikeständer festschnallst, hast du sogar ne ziemlich realitätsgetreue dusche.

btw.: hab gehört im forstgasthof sollen duschen gebaut werden?? die sin ja mom ziemlich heftig am renoviern..


----------



## Volc0m (25. August 2010)

Ausgezeichnet 

So wie's ausschaut hat nun keiner meiner Leute Zeit..
Allerdings is die Sucht derart groß, dass ich glatt allein hinfahren würd ^^

Jemand Morgen-Übermorgen dort der mir "gesellschaftliches Abfahrts-Asyl" bieten würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckshotbot (25. August 2010)

SO kalt ist der bikewash auch wieder nicht, der in leogang ist kälter^^


----------



## heifisch (2. September 2010)

Des ist doch dumm, dass bei denen die Ferien 1 Woche kürzer zu sein scheinen. Da könnte man schonmal Samstag bis Mittwoch in den Bikepark, dann muss der natürlich Montag/ Dienstag zu haben.


----------



## Priest0r (2. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Des ist doch dumm, dass bei denen die Ferien 1 Woche kürzer zu sein scheinen. Da könnte man schonmal Samstag bis Mittwoch in den Bikepark, dann muss der natürlich Montag/ Dienstag zu haben.



wärste halt nicht nach Franken gezogen, dann hättest auch die gleichen Umgebungsvariablen wie die Bayern


----------



## heifisch (2. September 2010)

Des nicht das Problem. 
Sondern, dass wir eben in diesem Zeitraum in St. Engelmar sind. Aber vll ist Spciak ja noch ne Alternative.


----------



## speedjunkie94 (2. September 2010)

sry falls das schonmal gefragt aber ich will jetz nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen... 
gibt´s angesehen vom bikepark nochn verleih? weil ich mit meinem dirt brauch da ja nich unbedingt auftauchen....
das ding is eben dass ich noch keine 18 bin, die aber nich an unter 18 jährige verleihen.

und ich dachte beim bike schon an FR oder DH


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. September 2010)

http://www.bikepark.net da werden sie geholfen


----------



## heifisch (2. September 2010)

Hm, vll kannst du auch mit einer Einverständniserklärung deiner Eltern da ankommen. So wie, übernehme die Haftung für Schäden... Vll vorher da mal anrufen und abklären.

Und gleich noch ne Frage, hat da schonmal jemand einen Privatkurs gebucht? Alle regulären Kurse sind nämlich ausgebucht. Mein Bruder würds gerne mal ausprobieren und da bietet sich ein Kurs natürlich an. Wie teuer kommt sowas im Vergleich zu normalen Kursen? 


EDIT: Da wird ihnen nicht wirklich geholfen. Da steht nur, dass an Personen unter 18 keine Leihbikes verliehen werden, von anderen Verleihern steht da (natürlich) nichts.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. September 2010)

speedjunkie94 schrieb:


> weil ich mit meinem dirt brauch da ja nich unbedingt auftauchen....



schtimmt. glaub mir, dirt ham die jungs da genuch!


----------



## heifisch (2. September 2010)

Irgendwann ist's auch nicht mehr lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (2. September 2010)

nAbend die Herrn..

werd von morgen bis Sa dort sein. Wie schauts denn in Deggendorf so mit weggehen am Fr Abend aus? Irgendwelche Insider-Tipps? ^^


----------



## Grossman_nik (3. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hm, vll kannst du auch mit einer Einverständniserklärung deiner Eltern da ankommen. So wie, übernehme die Haftung für Schäden... Vll vorher da mal anrufen und abklären.
> 
> Und gleich noch ne Frage, hat da schonmal jemand einen Privatkurs gebucht? Alle regulären Kurse sind nämlich ausgebucht. Mein Bruder würds gerne mal ausprobieren und da bietet sich ein Kurs natürlich an. Wie teuer kommt sowas im Vergleich zu normalen Kursen?
> 
> ...



da wird geholfen wenn man rufen dort an 


Deggendorf weggehen? naja maxim, siva, alcedo, el toro(mehr rockmusik) und so weiter... alles am Stadtplatz müsstest eigentlich finden  

Edit: Fällt mir grad noch ein Freudenhaus beim Müller in der nähe is aber erst ab 21 der Einlass


----------



## heifisch (3. September 2010)

Dann du das müssen sagen


----------



## Grossman_nik (3. September 2010)

ich weiss mir vergessen niccht eingefallen


----------



## heifisch (3. September 2010)

Dann du das haben ja korrigiert jetzt. 

Noch ne ernste Frage, kann man im Shop per EC-Karte bezahlen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. September 2010)

Im puff kannste schon, soviel weiß ich 

Man kann zb. seine Karte per Karte zahlen. Also im Lifthäuserl hams ein Kartenlesegerät, allerdings könn die leute ab und an nicht damit umgehen .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (3. September 2010)

im Bikeshop zurzeit ned so wie ichs mitbekommen hab, in Bmais gibts aber ne raiffaisen und ne Sparkasse.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (3. September 2010)

Bin morgen auch oben, hab' mir sogar extra n'Auto gekauft, um in Zukunft öfter anwesend sein zu können! 

Milki


----------



## Grossman_nik (3. September 2010)

na dann bis morgen


----------



## heifisch (3. September 2010)

> Im puff kannste schon, soviel weiß ich




Bin morgen auch da, übermorgen evtl. auch.


----------



## kingofdirt (6. September 2010)

auf der HP steht Montag und Dienstag ist zu, bezieht sich das nur auf den Bikeshop oder auch auf den Lift?

Wollten morgen eigentlich hin...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. September 2010)

Ich hab keine aktuellen Infos aber normal sollte während der Ferienzeit täglich geöffnet sein. Bei uns sind doch noch Ferien, oder?

Wenn zu ist dann auch der Lift.


----------



## kingofdirt (7. September 2010)

Ferien sind eigentlich bis zum 13.9., aber laut HP vom Bikepark nur bis 5.9.

etwas verwirrend ob jetzt auf ist?

Ans Tel. geht niemand, also wohl zu..... trotz ferien?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. September 2010)

Dann musste eben paar KM weiter in die CZ fahren...


----------



## heifisch (25. September 2010)

Die haben doch auch bei diesem Wetter auf, oder? Wenn ja, dann bis morgen.


----------



## teatimetom (25. September 2010)

immer auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (25. September 2010)

Perfekt, besser als Osternohe.  Na dann auf ne Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. September 2010)

Auf der Bikeparkhomepage bei den Öffnungszeiten heisst es die Saison geht bis 31.10. - jedoch wetterbedingt.

Kürzlich erzählte mir jemand das Mitte Oktober, also 17.10. derzeit geplant ist...

Ist das ein Gerücht oder weis jemand näheres bzw. kann das auch bestätigen?


----------



## heifisch (25. September 2010)

Ich meine im Shop hat jemand was von Ende Oktober, also 31. gesagt. Aber wenn des Wetter so bleibt, kann ich mir 17. auch denken. Aber was genaueres weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## teatimetom (25. September 2010)

woher wisst ihr jetzt schon wie das wetter mitte oktobär ist ? 
werden wir sehen. 
ich weiss zumindest schon was am 10 okto - BÄR am geisskopf ist - sag ich aber nicht


----------



## oBATMANo (26. September 2010)

> ich weiss zumindest schon was am 10 okto - BÄR am geisskopf ist - sag ich aber nicht



wahrscheinlich 20 cm Neuschnee wenns so weiter geht


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. September 2010)

warst du heute unten, Batman?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. September 2010)

Wenns so weitergeht wirklich nur bis mitte Bär.

Sieben Grad und Nebel, dass ich gefragt wurde, wo ich meine Schlussleuchte hab...


----------



## heifisch (26. September 2010)

Bis Mittags war es ja wirklich nur nebelig heute, teils keine 10m Sicht oben am Berg. Dafür war es sehr leer, kaum mehr als 30 Biker insgesamt würd ich schätzen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. September 2010)

ach....wir ham uns eh am dh getroffen, glaub ich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (26. September 2010)

Ach, warst du der der uns (Ghost Northshore grau und Speci Pitch schwarz/weiß) angequatscht hast und meinte die Strecke sei sehr ruppig. Was sie ja auch ist.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. September 2010)

lol, äh, ja


----------



## heifisch (26. September 2010)

Na dann haben wir uns getroffen, ja. 
EDIT: Aber dafür, dass du über die Strecke so geschimpft hast warste erstaunlich schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. September 2010)

ach du warst das mim Pitch, war der da.


----------



## flodiho (26. September 2010)

*gruppenkuscheln*


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir uns getroffen, ja.
> EDIT: Aber dafür, dass du über die Strecke so geschimpft hast warste erstaunlich schnell unterwegs.



Danke,

ich schimpf IMMER, um wenigstens eine Ausrede zu haben, sollts doch mal nicht so schnell klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (27. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> warst du heute unten, Batman?



Nö, bin etwas zu spät ins Bett gekommen am Samstag


----------



## heifisch (27. September 2010)

> ach du warst das mim Pitch, war der da.


Bin ich wohl unangenehm aufgefallen, weil sich gleich 2 Leute an mich erinnern.


----------



## heifisch (27. September 2010)

Noch ein paar Bilder von gestern:


----------



## flodiho (27. September 2010)

einsame spitze


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. September 2010)

Ups, da war ja mal ne richtige Nebelsuppe... der Boden sieht durch die Feuchtigkeit aber schön griffig aus. Nur die Liftfahrt ist halt recht unangenehm könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## teatimetom (28. September 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich 20 cm Neuschnee wenns so weiter geht



ned so negativ batman ,

war gestern noch in Chur / schweiz . da liegt zwar schnee aber auf 1600 -1700 m. und nur ganz oben , sonst ist alles schneefrei und fast trocken zum fahren  

so hoch ist der geisskopf eh ned , 

i glaub mal an einen (fast) schneefreien okto- BÄR


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Ist am Wochenende jemand am Start? Heute war's schonmal sehr angenehm: keine 10 Leute und Diddi hat einem nachmittags den Freeride gekehrt


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Oktober 2010)

hab vor, sonntag am gk zu fahrn 
wenns wetter passt und ich samstag ned zu arg versumpfe


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Bin grade auf deiner Homepage rumgesurft, jetzt weiß ich auch, dass wir uns vor 2 Wochen am Ochsenkopf gesehen hatten


----------



## teatimetom (1. Oktober 2010)

kann sein das ich sommstag komme - aber gewiss ist nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> kann sein das ich sommstag komme - aber gewiss ist nix



schwing dein Ar$ch an Berg aufe,
wir kommen auch,


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Der war heute schon da und jetzt tut mir mein linkes Handgelenk weh...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Der war heute schon da und jetzt tut mir mein linkes Handgelenk weh...



Hö? 
Den Zusammenhang musst Du mir jetzt aber schon erklären 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Oktober 2010)

Weiß denn jemand wer die Fotografen waren?

waren ja schon rel. viel unterwegs!

lustig wars heut


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Und weiß man, wie es demjenigen geht, der den Hubschrauberflug gewonnen hat?


----------



## MarioJaneiro (3. Oktober 2010)

der hat sich das schlüsselbein gebrochen, wir waren die die erste hilfe geleistet haben.
also aus meiner sicht nix schlimmes.

die dh strecke ist aber schon bissl am ende?
aber wenigstens keinen platten gefahren^^


----------



## _evolution_ (3. Oktober 2010)

inwiefern am ende?
war aber n geiler tag heut, wetter könnt ned besser sein und strecken warn super!
richtig was los.. und ewig viele fotomenschen.. jemand ne ahnung wo man die fotos kriegt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

@Mario: warst du's doch, ich hab dich nur kurz am Lift gesehen


----------



## MarioJaneiro (3. Oktober 2010)

warst du der mit dem freddy kruger oberteil?^^
der dh ist fertig, teilweise kann man keine ordentliche line mehr fahren.
unten bei dem matschloch kann man keine geschwindigkeit mehr mitnehmen damit man in das nächste landing kommt.
lauter so sachen halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (3. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Der war heute schon da und jetzt tut mir mein linkes Handgelenk weh...



also es war so :

der stefan wollte mein demo fahren ,
und da NIEMAND die wartung an meinem Beik macht, ging dann die Hinterebremse nicht und der stefan musste vorne bremsen . 

Im freeride wars rutschig , und dann ist das vorderrad ald weg gegangen 


fotomenschen waren recht viele heute unterwegs - wäre cool wenn die fotos hier hochgeladen werden


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte, da wollte jemand meine Gabel fahren?  ist schon ok, ist nix passiert, konnte heute ja problemlos fahren


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (5. Oktober 2010)

ich hab unter anderem dank Kahnbeinbruch Fotos gemacht hatte die Cam von nem Kumpel und hab auch nur meine Leute abgelichtet!!! bis auf a paar ausnahmen mal aus versehen oder so +g+


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn aktuell am GKopf aus ... ?! 
Streckenmäßig etc. ...


----------



## teatimetom (6. Oktober 2010)

wie immer.  
im dh gibt es eine gut zu fahrende ideallinie (meine meinung). wenn man die nicht kennt oder trifft rumpelt es schon etwas mehr.
freeride ähnlich.

10. oktober lohnt sich .


----------



## heifisch (6. Oktober 2010)

Warum lohnt sich der 10. Oktober?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Oktober 2010)

ja toll, und ich muss arbeiten,  würde es nur mal gerne anschauen


----------



## heifisch (6. Oktober 2010)

Will mir nichtmal jemand sagen, was da los ist? Muss ja interessant sein.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. Oktober 2010)

lasst euch überraschen 

wie war das? kurve - kurve sprung kurve sprung...


----------



## teatimetom (6. Oktober 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> ja toll, und ich muss arbeiten,  würde es nur mal gerne anschauen



mach dir nix draus- kann sein das ich auch nicht da bin . 
ist auf jeden fall gut .
öhm *heifisch* *geheim*


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. Oktober 2010)

hihi


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> würde es nur mal gerne anschauen



wie, hast du das noch nicht gemacht?


----------



## _evolution_ (7. Oktober 2010)

jetz rückt endlich mal raus mit eurem geheimnis, sonst komm ich aus prinzip nicht


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (7. Oktober 2010)

ich "schau" mir das dann lieber mal an wenn nicht so ein trubel ist 

Aber mal ne andere Frage ... war das nicht heute?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht wird ja der GK am 10.10. endlich mit 5 Jahren Verspätung zum bayr. Whistler.... oder ein paar Jungs beteiligen sich an der Aktion von Antenne Bayern und zeugen Kinder im Bikepark....


----------



## P4Nane (9. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich auch interresieren was da jetzt los sein soll am 10. oktober... vorallem weil wir geplant hatten hinzufahren. evtl kann einer mir das geheimnis auch per PM schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Oktober 2010)

ok ich werde das Geheimnis LÜFTEN: 


später wenn die Zeit reif ist.


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Oktober 2010)

Nik, du bist gemein...
Geb mir mal nen Tip was ich für a Rad mitnehmen soll ;-)
Devinci Wilson, Devinci Hectic oder Banshee Rampant?


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Oktober 2010)

alle drei


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (9. Oktober 2010)

Grad heimgekehrt, ich kenn das Geheimnis, bin es aber leider selber nicht gefahren, weil ich's erst beim Radlauseinanderbauen auf'm Parkplatz erfahren hab'. Macht aber nix, denn die üblichen Dinge waren heute voll geil - trocken, voller buntem Laub und nicht zu über"laufen" (möglich dass alle anderen das Geheimnis anschauen waren). Das Geheimnis soll aber nach gehörten Meinungen seeehr gut sein. 

An scheena, 

Milki


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Oktober 2010)

also ich freu mich schon auf morgen!!! das wird sicher spitze, ich hab etz zwar was im kopf aber weis nich ob es das auch ist


----------



## flodiho (9. Oktober 2010)

ich filme morgen das Geheimnis und mach n tolles Video. Dann könnt ihr es auch auch ansehen...


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Ah, das doch mal ne Ansage.


----------



## schrott rider (9. Oktober 2010)

Endlich weis ichs auch . Wird auf jeden fall geil Morgen


----------



## Stoegl (9. Oktober 2010)

War heute da, habs ausprobiert, es ist großartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Ah, endlich weiß ich's auch. 
Bin aufs Video gespannt.


----------



## P3 Killa (10. Oktober 2010)

Es war klasse!!! Gleich nächstes WE wieder ;-)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Oktober 2010)

Zweiradfahrer, hab ich dir das Schaltwerk zu verdanken? 

Strecke ist absolute klasse, möcht jedoch nicht sehen, wie die in 1-2 Monaten aussieht..


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2010)

Die wird eh wieder zugemacht  ... Weil wenn's damals auf der wieder gesperrten Strecke schon probs mit Wanderern gegeben hat, dann jetzt erst recht ... Die anfahrt is einfach zu krass an Wanderern vorbei ... 

Aber im moment schön zu fahrn das Ding ...  was für nen 4x Bike


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Oktober 2010)

das war echt krass, muss da aber auch die schuld von den generalschlimmen radfahrern wegweisen..

wenn das so weitergeht isse nächstes WE dicht..


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (10. Oktober 2010)

Ist das Teil so platziert, dass Ärger vorprogrammiert ist, oder warum schon jetzt diese Berfürchtungen? 


Gruß
Milki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Anfahrt ist etwas ungünstig! Aber die Strecke is


----------



## Brixton (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis nur, dass dort am Mi. vor ner woche ne neue strecke mit Adidas usw. eingeweiht werden soll. Wo verläuft sie denn ? Welcher streckentyp isses denn ? Gibtsn video ? Ich war am So. vor ner woche auf der FR und letzten Freitag dort aber bin den Trail hintern Turm runter. Da hab ich nichts besonderes gesehen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Oktober 2010)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Ist das Teil so platziert, dass Ärger vorprogrammiert ist, oder warum schon jetzt diese Berfürchtungen?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Milki



Also es is hald so, dass man vorm Start ca. 1,5 km einen abschüssigen Feldweg runterknallen muss.

Der is wohl auch die Haupt-Wanderer-Route, da is Ärger mehr als Vorprogrammiert...


----------



## flodiho (10. Oktober 2010)

....fahrt doch dann einfach mal langsam an den Wanderern vorbei!!!!  Heute waren wieder 2-3 da, die sind an mir vorbeigepeitscht wie bekloppte und dann haben sie die Wanderer gesehen und denen durch eine vollbremsung lauter Steine raufgehauen...  da wundert ihr euch noch wenn Strecken wieder zugemacht werden??? 

wenn ihr schon wisst das hier Wanderer unterwegs sind, fahrt doch dann auch bitte vorsichtiger!!!!

Edit: Anscheinend soll die Strecke, (wenn sie vollendet ist) von ganz oben starten..


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (10. Oktober 2010)

Ohoh, hoffentlich bleibt die Strecke. Ein Bisschen hatte man ja auch bissher schon Kontakt mit Wanderern, z.B. auf den Querfahrten vom FR/EvilEye rüber, hat's da schon mal ernsthaften Ärger gegeben? 

Ich nehm an, die Strecke wird dann erst nächstes Jahr in voller Länge fertig? 

An scheena! 
Milki


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Oktober 2010)

alter, wir sind mit tempo 10 vorbei, runter vom gas..

aber es sind hald "die Radlfahrer"


----------



## teatimetom (10. Oktober 2010)

nächstes jahr ist möglich . 
die strecke ist offiziell wegen der wandererproblematik noch nicht offen .

wer sie trotzdem befährt -> BITTE LANGSAM DAS SIE NOCH ETWAS BLEIBT 
*san andreas, warst du es heute mit dem foes? *


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Oktober 2010)

Na gut, wenn die Strecke offiziell noch nicht offen ist, dann hypt man sie aber nicht und macht ein mega geheimnis drum und lockt die leute her..


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Strecke ist halt offiziell wegen der Problematik der Anfahrt noch nicht offen die soll soviel ich weiß von ganz oben bis unten gehen wo auch die Freeride aufhört. Ich war heute aufgrund verletzung auch zu Fuß unterwegs und hab mir natürlich die Strecke angesehen wie manche da mit ihren dirtys mit nur einer Bremse den Feldweg runtergeschossen sind war echt nicht mehr feierlich!!! außerdem solltet ihr nicht vergessen dass da auch Autos unterwegs sind hoch zum Gasthof also jungs runter vom Gas auf der neuen Streckt könnt ihr dann umso mehr Speed machen bins zwar noch ned gefahren aber die is ja wohl der absolute Hammer


----------



## Demolisher (10. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat heute eigentlich Fotos gemacht? Gelbes IBC tshirt. Den Mikey und mich hat's auf der neuen Strecke erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (10. Oktober 2010)

man kann den wanderern übrigends ausweichen indem man den freeride fast bis zur hälfte fährt (bis zu dem stück wo die lange schmale gerade ist)  und dann den feldweg entlangfährt. da kommt man direkt zum streckeneinstieg. man muss hald ein stück bergauffahren.


----------



## Grossman_nik (10. Oktober 2010)

wer heute nicht da war, hier:


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (10. Oktober 2010)

Sch*iße, wie geil. Das ist mal ne fette Ergänzung zu den vorhandenen Strecken. Da muss ich ja direkt diese Saison nochmal hin! 

Merci für's Video! 

Milkman


----------



## Brixton (10. Oktober 2010)

Das werde ich mir kommende woche mal ansehen. Daumen hoch für das mtb zone team. Finds komisch, dass das evil eye banner an der einfahrt hängt... Kann schon zu verwechslungen führen.
Merci fürs Video ebenfalls !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Oktober 2010)

Die letzten Posts sind ja lustig zu lesen aber naja, so ist es halt...

Das alle rücksichtsvoll sind wird nie der Fall sein aber wo anders wird halt in der Off-Season gebaut bzw. erst eröffnet wenn wirklich alles wie geplant fertig ist.

Das die Wanderer an nem längeren Hebel sind sah man doch 2007... tsss.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> *san andreas, warst du es heute mit dem foes? *



Ja, war ich. Dann warst du der Herr mit dem Hardtail mit Gates-Riemen ? War das ein 29er ? Welche Strecke bist du damit gefahren ?


----------



## pogorausch (11. Oktober 2010)

ist der trail so fertig oder wird der noch erweitert


----------



## _evolution_ (11. Oktober 2010)

wo genau befindet sich denn der streckeneinstieg? ausgeschildert wird der trail ja wohl noch nicht sein..?


----------



## teatimetom (11. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, war ich. Dann warst du der Herr mit dem Hardtail mit Gates-Riemen ? War das ein 29er ? Welche Strecke bist du damit gefahren ?



ja das war ich . ist ein 29er touren hardtail mit stabilen laufrädern .  
ich bin damit den flow and country gefahren , da hat es mir fast besser gefallen wie mein demo 

für den 4 x ist es auch sehr gut geeignet.... in den freeride bin ich einmal kurz reingefahren ... und am nächsten zwischenweg wieder raus . dafür gibts bessere räder . 

ich hab dich an deinem foes erkannt - da gibts ja nicht so viele . 
wie hast du mich erkannt ? am demo meiner begleiterin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Oktober 2010)

lol ich dachte mir auch das foes kommt mir bekannt vor^^ war der mim grünen glitzer Demo^^


----------



## flodiho (11. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das alle rücksichtsvoll sind wird nie der Fall sein aber wo anders wird halt in der Off-Season gebaut bzw. erst eröffnet wenn wirklich alles wie geplant fertig ist.



War klar dass sowas von dir kommen muss. Wenn jedoch erst mitte der Saison die Bestätigung für die Strecke kam, muss halt auch wärend der Saison gebaut werden. Wenn nicht gebaut würde, dann hätte es nicht lange gedauert bis du hier wieder deinen Frust rausgelassen hättest, vonwegen zuerst sagen wir bauen und dann doch wieder nicht...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. Oktober 2010)

sorry, misch mich ja wirklich ungern ein. aber wo er recht hat hat er recht. 

so toll ich die strecke auch find - zeit wars und wünsch dem mtb-zone - team wirklich alles gute - aber sowas geht hald einfach garnicht. 

Das ist in de Fall Wasser in die Mühlen des "Eigentümers"...


----------



## flodiho (11. Oktober 2010)

heult doch rum... echt schlimm... freut euch lieber wegen der Strecke, als immer nur zu nörgeln.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Oktober 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> War klar dass sowas von dir kommen muss.



War klar, das Du wieder nen Beitrag von mir zitierst - ich hab schon drauf gewartet 




flodiho schrieb:


> Wenn jedoch erst mitte der Saison die Bestätigung für die Strecke kam, muss halt auch wärend der Saison gebaut werden.



Hmm, dann haben andere ein anderes Planungs- oder Zeitmanagement... oder wenns denn so ist dann beinhaltet die Genehmigung doch sicher keinen Bauzwang, oder?




flodiho schrieb:


> Wenn nicht gebaut würde, dann hätte es nicht lange gedauert bis du hier wieder deinen Frust rausgelassen hättest, vonwegen zuerst sagen wir bauen und dann doch wieder nicht...



Ganz ehrlich: Nein!

Ist doch schon Gewohnheitssache und Standart, da entsteht kein Frust und nach nem endsgeilen Wochenende in Hinterglemm schon gleich gar nicht. Ich bin mit dem Verlauf meines Bikejahres 2010 bisher restlos zufrieden.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. Oktober 2010)

was kackt ihr schon wieder so ab. die saison ist eh fast vorbei, und bis nächstes jahr sollte die strecke wohl fertig sein. dann ohne wandererkonfrontationsfeldweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich hab dich an deinem foes erkannt - da gibts ja nicht so viele .
> wie hast du mich erkannt ? am demo meiner begleiterin ?



Genau. (Der Pflegezustand deines Demos hat mich nachhaltig beeindruckt !)


----------



## flodiho (12. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ist doch schon Gewohnheitssache und Standart, da entsteht kein Frust und nach nem endsgeilen Wochenende in Hinterglemm schon gleich gar nicht. Ich bin mit dem Verlauf meines Bikejahres 2010 bisher restlos zufrieden.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben somit eine Waschmaschine gewonnen...


----------



## Blade56k (12. Oktober 2010)

wer hat die bilder am sonntag geschossen mit dem gelben IBC shirt bin auch ein paar mal drauf


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2010)

War heut mitm tourenradl dort ... Die Variante zuerst freeride und dann quer mit ein Kleinwenig bergauf geht auch mimt dhler, is schöner und vermeidet zumindest oben das konfliktpotential mit den Wanderern

Mit weniger federweg is die strecke saugeil zu fahrn 

@Pyro .... Wenn mans so betonen muss, das man nen endsgeiles WE hatte, dann kanns net so gewesen sein


----------



## heifisch (12. Oktober 2010)

Hat Bmais jetzt wirklich nur bis zum 26. oktobär offen?


----------



## schrott rider (12. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761675 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761662 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761669 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761675


----------



## teatimetom (12. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hat Bmais jetzt wirklich nur bis zum 26. oktobär offen?



auf der homepage steht 31.okto _ BÄR , das wäre mir lieber.
hängt aber stark vom wetter ab da viele leute bei schnee & graupel & 5 grad lieber daheim bleiben - udn dann machts keinen sinn mehr.


----------



## Playlife8 (13. Oktober 2010)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben! *g

Leider hat es recht lange gedauert bis es zu einer neuen Strecke kam, jetzt am Ende der Saison macht es ja eigentlich nicht mehr besonders viel Sinn aber ich finde es super das sich was getan hat. Die Strecke glaub ich ist zwar nicht so wirklich mein Geschmack aber eine perfekte Sache für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene die bisher rein auf den Strecken ab der Mittelstation ihren Spaß haben konnten. Meine zwei Mädl´s haben somit endlich eine neue Herausforderung und können sich weiter rantasten.
Deshalb großes Lob meinerseits, macht weiter so!!!!

PS: auf meinen Weihnachtswunschzettel schreib ich dann noch ne Freeride oder DH Strecke drauf damit die Könner auch noch bissl mehr Abwechslung bekommen! *g


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (13. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiß ja ned ob du die neue Strecke schon gefahren bist aber die is wirklich nicht nur für Anfänger mit genügend speed und flow kannst du da richtig schöne individuelle linien fahren finde die neue Strecke is einfach für anfänger wie auch Könner ne richtig runde sache

klar kann sie nicht den dh oder fr ersetzen aber wenn man zwischen mehreren Strecken switchen kann is des auf jeden fall n duftes ding


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. Oktober 2010)

ich find die strecke auch super, mal was anderes als dh oder freeride. vor allem kann man sich auf der strecke super warmfahren bzw heißfahren . und seine kurventechnik kann man auch verbessern. 
und wer über die strecke schimpft hat wahrscheinlich auch in seinem normalen leben keinen spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. Oktober 2010)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> und wer über die strecke schimpft hat wahrscheinlich auch in seinem normalen leben keinen spaß!



    
werd scho werden die strecke.

besser als hinterglemm (abzüglich xline) ist der geisskopf ja sowieso, aber da gehört ned so viel dazu


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Oktober 2010)

Jaup, 


für Anfänger gut zu fahren, aber der Spaß kommt mitm Speed, 
von daher passt eh alles.


----------



## John_Rey (13. Oktober 2010)

War heute auch da... man sollte die Strecke nicht nach dem Video beurteilen.
Die Strecke is viel schöner, flowiger und macht mehr spaß als es auf dem Film aussieht. Des hat sogar mir gefallen und ich fahr sonst wirklich nur den DH.


----------



## flodiho (13. Oktober 2010)

vorallem geht die Strecke richtig auf die Kondition.. wie schon gesagt, somit Top zum warmfahren


----------



## _evolution_ (14. Oktober 2010)

hoffentlich bleibts wetter noch ne weile schön..: http://de.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Geisskopf/6day/mid
schaut aus, wie wenns dieses we schneemäßig noch aushalten würde..
btw.: kann mir jetz mal wer sagen wie man genau zur neuen strecke kommt?
thx


----------



## teatimetom (14. Oktober 2010)

vor ort ja . oder eben freeride vom den weg wo es zum dh geht hochfahren 
mistwetter / ich wollt doch nochmal nach österreich dieses jahr. könnte knapp werden


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> mistwetter / ich wollt doch nochmal nach österreich dieses jahr. könnte knapp werden



Vorletztes WE lag schon mal Schnee oben... letztes WE wars traumhaft - Sonne von früh bis spät - dieses WE wird kalt und ungemütlich.


----------



## TeeWorks (15. Oktober 2010)

weiß jemand wer mich letztes we mit der camera abgeschossen hat am einstieg vom bike-X?  (mattschwarze wildsau mit TLD geek oben drauf)


----------



## teatimetom (15. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Vorletztes WE lag schon mal Schnee oben... letztes WE wars traumhaft - Sonne von früh bis spät - dieses WE wird kalt und ungemütlich.



hmm. meinst ich soll die lange hose mitnehmen = ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (15. Oktober 2010)

Derjenige hier der heute Fotos geschossen hat?


----------



## Stoegl (15. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hmm. meinst ich soll die lange hose mitnehmen = ?


DEINE lange hose? hahaha...ich glaub die "Belüftung" von der is genauso gut wie von ner kurzen


----------



## teatimetom (15. Oktober 2010)

es wird langsam zeit mir ein neues rad + klamotten zu kaufen , es spricht sich rrrum


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

ja, macht es


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (15. Oktober 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Derjenige hier der heute Fotos geschossen hat?



Nicht direkt, aber er war mit mir da. Sobald die Fotos online sind, stell ich den Link hier rein. Kann aber noch nen Tag dauern.

Die Streckenverhältnisse waren heute top. Der neue "Flow Trail" ? ist auch sehr gut gelungen und macht richtig Spaß


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hmm. meinst ich soll die lange hose mitnehmen = ?



Also ich mag keine langen Hosen beim biken... nur beim crossen oder maximal Snow DH.

Ich würde derzeit also lieber oben rum nen Skirolli oder ähnliches langes warmes Funktionsmäßiges unter das SJ/Brustpanzer ziehn und wenn das nicht reicht noch ne Weste übers Trikot. 

Dann fehlt da nix.

Ja nen paar Wechselklamotten schaden nicht und mit Vitamin B kostet das Zeug auch nicht die Welt.


Ich durfte gestern einen Herrn Lakshmi Mittal kennenlernen - ein sehr umgänglicher sympatischer Mensch der sich sogar fürs biken interessiert. (Ich hab als Desktophintergrund ein Bikefoto und wir kamen ganz kurz ins Gespräch...) 
Wäre das ein schöner Traum wenn der nen Griff in die Portokasse macht und den gesamten Geisskopf kaufen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2010)

Vorallem verfügt er über genug Stahl, um den gesamten Bayerischen Wald mit Liften zuzupflastern...

Ein Flying Mozart für den GK wäre eine erste Maßnahme.


----------



## Büscherammler (15. Oktober 2010)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, aber er war mit mir da. Sobald die Fotos online sind, stell ich den Link hier rein. Kann aber noch nen Tag dauern.
> 
> Die Streckenverhältnisse waren heute top. Der neue "Flow Trail" ? ist auch sehr gut gelungen und macht richtig Spaß



Ja, das wäre nice!


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Oktober 2010)

war, heute bis auf den kälteren Temperaturen und den ab halb 4 einsetztenden Regen  sehr geil und STrecken waren äußerst trocken


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Oktober 2010)

na das wenn ich mal gewusst hätte....
aber morgen bin ich dann da, kommen zu 5!


----------



## teatimetom (16. Oktober 2010)

komme auch . wetter - ich schau erst garnicht - dann kanns nuer besser werden


----------



## P3 Killa (16. Oktober 2010)

das wird schon mit dem wetter! diesmal wieder mit deinem demo oder is wieder ht fahren angesagt?


----------



## teatimetom (16. Oktober 2010)

k.a. nehm vorsichtshalber mal beides mit


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Oktober 2010)

ich auch


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (16. Oktober 2010)

dito :-9
WENN wir morgen fahren. Wird Webcam-Abhängig gemacht..


----------



## flodiho (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehm auch meine beiden süßen mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (17. Oktober 2010)

wenns wetter passt, bin ich heute auch da. vllt trifft man sich ja.


----------



## BlackDiver (17. Oktober 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Die Strecke glaub ich ist zwar nicht so wirklich mein Geschmack aber eine perfekte Sache für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene die bisher rein auf den Strecken ab der Mittelstation ihren Spaß haben konnten.



Die Strecke ist zwar für Anfänger problemlos zu fahren,aber richtig Spaß kommt erst mit viel Speed auf,vor allem wenn man zu zweit oder zu dritt runterjagt.Mich erinnert FlowCountry sehr an die A-Line in Whistler,nur eben 2 Nummern kleiner u. enger das ganze,was aber nicht weniger Spaß macht 
Momentan ist die Strecke 1,2km lang,wird aber bis oben verlängert u. wohl auch unten noch ein Stück,so daß sie über 2km haben wird!
Perfekte Ergänzung zum ruppigen Freeride bzw. DH 

Meine große Befürchtung ist nur das sich hier zu viele Anfänger austoben u. dadurch massig Bremswellen entstehen werden,was wirklich schade drum wäre.Aktuell ist die Strecke super geshaped u. perfekt zu fahren,Bremsen sind unnötig weil der Flow einfach passt!
Deswegen bitte nicht die Strecke "kaputtbremsen" wie es in Leogang regelmäßig passiert....


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (17. Oktober 2010)

unter folgendem Link sind die Fotos von Freitag, dem 15.10. zu sehen:

http://www.pafnet.de/index.php?name=AndyPics&action=showgal&gid=2765


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Oktober 2010)

sehr saubere schüsse dabei! 

kommen die andern vom kollegen auch noch? *G*


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (18. Oktober 2010)

die sind von ihm...


----------



## teatimetom (21. Oktober 2010)

oben etwas schnee... schmilzt aber schon wieder


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. Oktober 2010)

sind die strecken denn fahrbar? läuft der lift?

... wollt samstag evntl. noch mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Playlife8 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach bis Sa ist der Schnee doch sicher schon wieder weg, bin wohl auch da falls Leogang nicht möglich ist!


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Oktober 2010)

soll ja sowieso wieder milder werden  Sonntag bin ich zu 50 % da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> soll ja sowieso wieder milder werden  Sonntag bin ich zu 50 % da



... und was macht Deine andere Hälfte?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Oktober 2010)

Sonntach soll mit 11°c der schönste Tag der Woche werden, 

ihr Luschen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Sonntach soll mit 11°c der schönste Tag der Woche werden,
> 
> ihr Luschen!



Hör ned immer nur Radio Trausnitz, die verzapfen nix gescheites 

Sonntag is vielleicht warm aber doch höheres Regenrisiko als Samstag... egal, ich könnte wenns klappt eh nur Sonntag...


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

ist doch eh schon wieder alles schneefrei,  warum sollte der lift nimer laufen ? 

*SUCHE MAXXLE DH for a day, nur zum leihen  *
das ist die alte aus der boxxer bis 2009 . 
samstag oder sonntag am gk wäre super . zahle auch leihgebür


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Oktober 2010)

@ Tee Tom ich hab eine is halt scho weng ausgelutscht aber geht schon.
    Bin morgen da.


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

wow , das wäre  wenn du die mitnimmst.
dank dir .  treffen uns dann hald wenn wir uns auf der strecke treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (22. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ist doch eh schon wieder alles schneefrei,  warum sollte der lift nimer laufen ?



und was is des weisse zeugs da.....

http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/webcam.html


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (22. Oktober 2010)

LoonyG schrieb:


> und was is des weisse zeugs da.....
> 
> http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/webcam.html



tom's koksvorrat für den winter  ... damit er den schnee nicht mehr sieht ;-)


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (22. Oktober 2010)

naja ... 5cm die heute den tag über nicht getaut sind ... das is mir zu heiß, nicht dass 3h anreise am ende umsonst sind


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

hat angefangen mit 10 cm gestern. hat auch konstant 5 - 8 grad. (bis auf in der nacht)
bedeutet es ist regenreifenwetter 

wenn noch jemand kaputtes 
*BOXXER MAXXLE Spannsystem oder Achsen Zeug hat bitte mitnehmen , mir fehlt nicht viel *


----------



## Brixton (22. Oktober 2010)

Paar cm liegen dort oben... War heute aber bin den Trail hinten gefahren.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Oktober 2010)

Also...generell Wetscreams aufziehen?


----------



## noco (23. Oktober 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Also...generell Wetscreams aufziehen?



Hmm - gehn Dirty Dan auch?
Bin aber eigentlich zu faul jetzt in den Keller zu gehn....schau ma mal!

Bernd


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Oktober 2010)

des is ja as problem...

;-)


----------



## Brixton (23. Oktober 2010)

Hm warte mal ab. War heute wieder da oben und da war echt viel los. Bestimmt auch leute ausm forum die dir da besser helfen können als ich. 
Heute wars zwar nicht viel wärmer als gestern dort oben. Schäz oben um die 3-4°C Aber es war nachts nicht so kalt und es hat schon etwas weggetaut. Und es war nebelig. Kannst Dir vorstellen wies ausschaut.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Oktober 2010)

war a heute ausnahmsweise am geisskopf und es sieht aus wie regenreifen, ausser für den flowcountry, da kann man auch was schnelleres aufziehen 

die schneedecke ist nichtmal geschlosen, leicht gesprenkelt oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (23. Oktober 2010)

komm morgen mit meinem Orange und orangefarbenem Ganzkörperkondomi...  das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Oktober 2010)

Minnions sind perfekt war echt super heute. Morgens noch alles gefroren und Mittags dan lecker Matsche.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (24. Oktober 2010)

War eigentlich cool nur halt extrem kalt und nass! wo gibtsn diese ganzkörperkondome? was kosten die denn?


----------



## flodiho (24. Oktober 2010)

Meins hats nach der 2. Fahrt beim Kniebereich total zerrissen. Bin anscheinend irgendwo am Bike hängengeblieben.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Oktober 2010)

ist leider normal , meine regenhose hat damals auch 2 stunden gehalten . 
da muss man mal wieder etwas besser investieren.

die gute nachricht: heute war der ganze schee weg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> War eigentlich cool nur halt extrem kalt und nass! wo gibtsn diese ganzkörperkondome? was kosten die denn?



Motorradhandel... Regenkombi.

Preis je nach Qualität von Müll bis gut 15 - 100 Euro.


Nässeschutz von der Bundeswehr gibts auch noch.


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ist leider normal , meine regenhose hat damals auch 2 stunden gehalten .
> da muss man mal wieder etwas besser investieren.
> 
> die gute nachricht: heute war der ganze schee weg



bist noch gut nach M gekommen? 

war heud richtig geil , Schlamm, Regen und Nebel  
aber der Freeride war durch den Regen angenehm zu fahren weil er dadurch ned so schlammig war und man mit minions super Grip hatte


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Pyro .... Wenn mans so betonen muss, das man nen endsgeiles WE hatte, dann kanns net so gewesen sein



Wirf nen Blick in mein Fotoalbum auf die neuen Bilder und urteile selbst obs ein mistiges oder geiles WE war. 



GK hat jetzt noch von Mittwoch bis Sonntag auf, oder? Montag am Feiertag nicht mehr?


----------



## Burnhard (25. Oktober 2010)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> War eigentlich cool nur halt extrem kalt und nass! wo gibtsn diese ganzkörperkondome? was kosten die denn?



Du kannst dir auch bei ebay nen einteiligen Skianzug holen, die gibts da zuhauf in trendigen Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stilwerk (25. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> GK hat jetzt noch von Mittwoch bis Sonntag auf, oder? Montag am Feiertag nicht mehr?



Das würd mich auch mal interessieren - auf der HP steht ja "wetterbedingt"


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Oktober 2010)

solang es keine 2 meter schnee hat is normaler betrieb bis 31 Oktober


----------



## flodiho (25. Oktober 2010)

WOoooord!! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJ1oKcIYRs"]YouTube        - Bullyparade - Der Yo - Man[/nomedia]


----------



## teatimetom (25. Oktober 2010)

nur blädsinn der flooo 



Grossman_nik schrieb:


> bist noch gut nach M gekommen?
> 
> war heud richtig geil , Schlamm, Regen und Nebel
> aber der Freeride war durch den Regen angenehm zu fahren weil er dadurch ned so schlammig war und man mit minions super Grip hatte



ja bin noch gut heimgekommen, war ein lustiger tag gestern, warscheindlich wegen dem sauwetter 

hast schon geschaut ob die aufnahmen was sind ?


----------



## flodiho (25. Oktober 2010)

saukoid wars, und i bin etz krank.. zum geistigen jetz auch noch körperlich..


----------



## skateson (25. Oktober 2010)

wir wollen am Sonntag 31.10.2010 zum Geiskopf.

Wie sieht es aus mit der Reifenwahl?

Minnions oder Wetscream?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Oktober 2010)

Warte halt mal ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. Oktober 2010)

so sah es noch vor Zwei Wochen am Geisskopf aus


----------



## Blade56k (28. Oktober 2010)

und ist der schnee am wochenende weg ? hab nämlich kein bock im schnee rumzualbern dann nehm ich lieber mein smx mit ^^


----------



## Grossman_nik (28. Oktober 2010)

http://www.geisskopf.de/winter/webcam.html


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2010)

im moment siehts geil aus auf der cam ...


----------



## teatimetom (28. Oktober 2010)

ischtesch  du bist in laatsch am we ?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2010)

Ne ... Im Süden is nen sch.. Wetter ab Sonntag ...

Zufällig bock auf todtnau ?


----------



## teatimetom (28. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne ... Im Süden is nen sch.. Wetter ab Sonntag ...
> 
> Zufällig bock auf todtnau ?



lust hab ich ,
muss baer samstag abend noch wo hin 
könnten sonntag mittag bis montag abend fahren , was meinst ? 
die haben doch eh bis 7.11 auf, was hältst von dem wochenende drauf ?
g.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2010)

Tom bist Du am Sonntag am GK?

Ich muss Samstag auch noch bis spät abend arbeiten... So + Mo hab ich frei und wenn nix ohne Motor geht dann verbring ich die Zeit mit Motor.


----------



## dahuababua (29. Oktober 2010)

Servas,

ist eigentlich am Montag noch auf am Goaskopf? Oder ist Sonntag der letzte Tag?

Mfg Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (29. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag, definitv der letzte Tag, warum sie Montag nicht auch noch geöffnet haben  vertseh ich allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Burnhard (29. Oktober 2010)

Obacht, wir sind am So in Bmais unterwegs, also AUS DEM WEG!:


----------



## flodiho (29. Oktober 2010)

ich weis jetz nicht ob das ernst war, aber ich glaub eher ihr müsst öfters für uns platzmachen


----------



## teatimetom (30. Oktober 2010)

ach, du kannst sowieso nur fahren bis dein regenkombi aufreisst  

pyro:
ich sehe mal in meinen organizer .
da steht : wochenende geisskopf 

edit:spitzenwideo !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Oktober 2010)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Sonntag, definitv der letzte Tag, warum sie Montag nicht auch noch geöffnet haben  vertseh ich allerdings auch nicht



Das versteht man seit Jahren nicht aber vielleicht rechnet es sich einfacher wenn man das Personal dort nur volle Monate arbeiten lässt bzw. dann zum stempeln schickt oder so... Vielleicht gehen auch Versicherungen nur monatsweise und wegen einem Tag ists dann unrentabel selbst wenn der Park voll ist...???

Es war ja die letzten Jahre öfters das Mitte Oktober grosses Mistwetter ist und Anfang November nochmal richtig toll. Shit happens...


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man den Gesichtsausdruck des Kartenverkäufers am GK als Maßstab nimmt, ist der um jeden Tag froh, den er nicht arbeiten muß.
Die anderen Jungs am Lift tauen ja immer langsam auf, wenn man sie den ganzen Tag penetrant grüßt oder sich bedankt.


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2010)

Also mit mir haben die manchmal versucht ein Gespräch anzufangen und waren auch nie unfreundlich. Das Gespräch scheiterte aber meist am Dialekt.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2010)

Fraglcih, wann ich morgen aufstehen kann,

aber Landshut ist am Start.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Oktober 2010)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Fraglcih, wann ich morgen aufstehen kann,
> 
> aber Landshut ist am Start.



Ich dachte Landshut verbringt das WE in Bozen??


Ich werd meine BMais-Karte nächtes Jahr abfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich dachte Landshut verbringt das WE in Bozen??
> 
> 
> Ich werd meine BMais-Karte nächtes Jahr abfahren...



Moin!

naa du, anscheinend doch nicht bzw. anscheinend doch wieder alles anders

Ich wollt nie nach Bozen, die anderen hald, die fahren jetzt aber auch ned und komm mit mit an GK. Passt.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (31. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich werd meine BMais-Karte nächtes Jahr abfahren...



Kann man die jetz doch ins neue jahr übernehmen?
letztes wochenende meinte der ausm shop des geht nicht.
wir haben gefragt wegen schneeregen und minusgraden.


----------



## Playlife8 (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Karten kann man definitiv nicht ins neue Jahr rübernehmen, hatte gestern nachgefragt an der Liftstation!

Ach und übrigens super geiler Tag gestern, war ein feiner Bmais-Saisonabschluss! Die neue Strecke macht
auch recht Spaß wenn man mit Vollgas durch heizt bzw. für Anfänger sicher auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2010)

Krasse Scheisze, 

sehr geil heute.

Danke an die Mitfahrer,

war der Burner mit euch!


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Oktober 2010)

Letztes WE am GK war sehr geil, streckentechnisch wie auch Wetter haben sich nochmal von ner schönen Seite gezeigt  
Freu mich auf die nächste Saison


----------



## flodiho (31. Oktober 2010)

Heute war es BOMMBÄ!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2010)

Bräääääp!! Bräp! Bräääp!

Vid kommt wohl auch bald von uns,

ich glaub ich bin noch nie so Spasti radgefahren xD


----------



## Demolisher (31. Oktober 2010)

Aber schneidet's mich ja nicht raus


----------



## Priest0r (31. Oktober 2010)

More...wood schrieb:


> Hab gestern blöderweise meinen Helm inkl. Brille an der Waschstation liegenlassen... Sixsixone carbon  schwarz/gold und grüne Oakley Brille. Wurden die Parts zufällig gesehen oder gefunden?? Gibt auch nen Finderlohn



.....


----------



## More...wood (31. Oktober 2010)

Hab gestern blöderweise meinen Helm inkl. Brille an der Waschstation  liegenlassen... Sixsixone carbon  schwarz/gold und grüne Oakley Brille.  Wurden die Parts zufällig gesehen oder gefunden?? Gibt auch nen  Finderlohn


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Oktober 2010)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> Die Karten kann man definitiv nicht ins neue Jahr rübernehmen, hatte gestern nachgefragt an der Liftstation!



Wo steht das geschrieben?

Liftkarten (Punktekarten) waren früher immer auch in der kommenden Saison noch gültig. Bei der Änderung von Punkte auf Bergfahrten sollte sich das doch normal nicht ändern???

Wenn doch dann ist es halt so und die Bergfahrten verfallen... hatte trotzdem heut auch ohne BMais nen tollen Tag.


----------



## teatimetom (31. Oktober 2010)

das betonst du immer wieder das du einen tollen tag/Wochenende hattest 
von wann sind deine punkte?
glaube die halten 2 jahre oder sowas


----------



## teatimetom (31. Oktober 2010)

flodiho schrieb:


> Heute war es BOMMBÄ!!!!



Doppel-BOMBÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Grossman_nik (31. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Doppel-BOMBÄÄÄÄ



Das du keinen Kater gehabt  hast


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> das betonst du immer wieder das du einen tollen tag/Wochenende hattest
> von wann sind deine punkte?
> glaube die halten 2 jahre oder sowas




Warum betonen? Habs doch nur erwähnt und es war halt so. Martin war auch mit dabei der wirds bestätigen können wennst mir ned glaubst.



Die Bergfahrten sind von Mai 2010... normal sollten die Bergfahrten in der Sommersaison 2011 auch noch gelten und wenn nicht dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt. 
Konnt ja auch nicht ahnen das ich dieses Jahr gleich so oft nach BMais komme....


----------



## flodiho (1. November 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Warum betonen? Habs doch nur erwähnt und es war halt so. Martin war auch mit dabei der wirds bestätigen können wennst mir ned glaubst.



Nur blöd das es hier NIEMANDEN intressiert.  Du kannst das noch so oft erwähnen. aber wenns dich glücklich macht, weitermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (17. Januar 2011)

wollte mal wissen wie es so mit zelten aussieht am gk?
ist das jetzt noch gestattet? gibts noch strom zum anzapfen? und kostet das zelten was?
wollte mit meinen jungs dieses jahr ein weekend dort verbleiben, also jeder der infos hat, immer her damit.


----------



## _evolution_ (17. Januar 2011)

war '09 und '10 jeweils mehrmals am gk campen.
geht also einwandfrei. strom ist vorhanden, wasser gibts am bikewash oder der bikestation.
zahlen ist glaub ich eher freiwillig (schaut eh keiner nach, wir ham manchmal halt bissl was gezahlt, manchmal nich^^). campingplatz is auch geräumig und im normalfall is immer wer da, mit dem man sich abends gemütlich ans lagerfeuer chilln kann 
gibt nix besseres...
jetz hast mich ins träumen gebracht he.. wenn nur endlich wieder sommer wär^^


----------



## _evolution_ (17. Januar 2011)

duschen kannst übrigens auch am bikewash, wenn du ned zu zerfroren bist^^
und angeblich wurden im forstgasthof duschen eingebaut, ob das allerdings stimmt, keine ahnung.


----------



## KonaJumper (17. Januar 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort, ja der sommer soll endlich kommen, wird bestimmt geiles weekend, saugeil das man da noch campen kann, und man hat nicht weit zum lift, ja am abend dann immer fette grillparty machen, es gibt wirklich nix besseres!!!!


----------



## heifisch (17. Januar 2011)

damn it! musst du diesen thread unbedingt jetzt schon aufreisen, jetzt freu ich mich schon wieder auf bmais, obwohl es erst in 4 monaten aufmacht.^^


----------



## KonaJumper (17. Januar 2011)

sorry bin selber schon sehr heisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MarioJaneiro (17. Januar 2011)

da gibt es auch sehr günstige pensionen. wir fahren immer zur einer da kostet die übernachtung inkl frühstück und abendessen nur 22euro.


----------



## _evolution_ (17. Januar 2011)

geht aber nix über campen


----------



## heifisch (17. Januar 2011)

mach mal inner pension nen lagerfeuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (17. Januar 2011)

is nich lange chillig^^


----------



## heifisch (17. Januar 2011)

dafür hälts besser warm^^


----------



## _evolution_ (4. April 2011)

jemand ne ahnung, wies mit eröffnung ausschaut?
7. mai is noch so lange und der schnee is doch schon fast weg


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (4. April 2011)

Ja aber echt, oder. Wird Zeit, dass es endlich losgeht am Geiskopf! Das Wetter spielt doch immerhin schon mal mit. Worauf warten "wir"?

Milki


----------



## Stilwerk (4. April 2011)

Ich bin auch für FRÜHER AUFMACHEN ! ! !


----------



## heifisch (4. April 2011)

Da bin ich auch dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. April 2011)

ich auch hobhob


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (4. April 2011)

hier nummer 4


----------



## _evolution_ (4. April 2011)

ich sowieso.. also 5. wenn das mal nicht reicht^^


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. April 2011)

Brääääääääp!


----------



## Brixton (4. April 2011)

Bin auch dafür. Bin am Samstag schon dort gewesen und die FR mal runter. Hat mich gleich wieder bespaßt 
Denke die Betreiber werden das gar nicht gern sehen wenn man vor eröffnung dort unterwegs ist oder ?


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2011)

Rhetorische Frage, oder ?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. April 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Bin auch dafür. Bin am Samstag schon dort gewesen und die FR mal runter. Hat mich gleich wieder bespaßt
> Denke die Betreiber werden das gar nicht gern sehen wenn man vor eröffnung dort unterwegs ist oder ?



Doooch. Natürlich. Darum verlangen sie nach dem 01.05.2011 ja auch Geld für die Benutzung, vielleicht können sie dadurch den ein oder anderen davon abhalten!


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2011)

Ich dachte eher daran, dass der Flowcountry z.B. sehr weich war und man den ziemlich zamm fährt. Den Ausfall von der Kohle kann ich Ihnen auch ned helfen wenn Sie jetzt noch ned auf haben.


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran, dass der Flowcountry z.B. sehr weich war



Wohl einer der Gründe, warum noch zu ist, oder ?


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wohl einer der Gründe, warum noch zu ist, oder ?


Weshalb ich Ihn auch nicht befahren habe.
Egal. Weiter im Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-R4y (5. April 2011)

Also Didi, schau dir das wunderbare Wetter an ! Da muss man doch einfach fahren ;-)  Ich bin auch für Aufmachen . Und wenn einzelne Stecken noch zu weich sind, dann hald einfach sperren, aber Dh Fr oder EvilEye sind sicher schon befahrbar


----------



## heifisch (5. April 2011)

Der FR ist sowieso meist nass/feucht


----------



## Brixton (5. April 2011)

Genau. War genau so, wie ich sie auch zu letzt gefahren bin im Herbst...


----------



## _evolution_ (5. April 2011)

der freeride is bis auf ausnahmen eig optimal griffig, wenns nicht gerade wochenlang ununterbrochen regnet.
und direkt im regen isses am geilsten zu fahren, weil da der "bach" den ganzen schlamm mitnimmt und alles schön frei ist...


----------



## heifisch (5. April 2011)

hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht ist. nur am ende vom unteren teil die wurzeln sind bei regen echt tricky


----------



## JansonJanson (7. April 2011)

X-R4y schrieb:


> Also Didi, schau dir das wunderbare Wetter an ! Da muss man doch einfach fahren ;-)  Ich bin auch für Aufmachen . Und wenn einzelne Stecken noch zu weich sind, dann hald einfach sperren, aber Dh Fr oder EvilEye sind sicher schon befahrbar



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, das sich an die Sperrungen alle halten würden ?!


----------



## ur-anus (7. April 2011)

Egal wanns aufmacht, ich freu mich auf die saison... meine Schulter ist fast wieder ganz, mein team dh ist fertig zusammen gebastelt, was kanns schöneres geben? ich werds aber erstmal langsam angehen lassen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wohl einer der Gründe, warum noch zu ist, oder ?



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Urlaub des Liftpersonals, vorgeschriebene TÜV-Prüfungen sowie der Umbau von Winter auf Sommer weitere Gründe sind. 

Im Winter gibts z.B. keine Mittelstation die wird komplett entfernt.


----------



## Brixton (8. April 2011)

Keine Mittelstation ? TÜV prüfung ? Umbau von Winter auf Sommer ? Reden wir schon vom gleichen Park ? 
War eben wieder oben. War ganz still. Bin aber wieder auf der Südseite runter also nicht über die FR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (12. April 2011)

Hat evtl schon jemand Infos zu einer früheren Eröffnung?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Keine Mittelstation ? TÜV prüfung ? Umbau von Winter auf Sommer ? Reden wir schon vom gleichen Park ?
> War eben wieder oben. War ganz still. Bin aber wieder auf der Südseite runter also nicht über die FR...



Ja, im Winter gibt es in BMais am Sessellift keine Mittelstation. Die wird immer auf/abgebaut bei Saisonwechsel. Desweiteren muss jede Liftanlage TÜV-geprüft sein und das dauert schätzungsweise länger als bei nem Auto. Umbau von Winter auf Sommer betrifft z.B. Fangnetze und Schutzmatten. Das alles nimmt Zeit in Anspruch, nicht zu vergessen auch ein paar Tage Urlaub fürs Liftpersonal.


----------



## teatimetom (13. April 2011)

hats keinen schnee mehr am geisskopf ? würde mich wundern .... wenn deswegen zu wäre


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. April 2011)

Schietegal!

Entweder Früher aufmachen, oder Später - am "regulären" Eröffnungs-WE kann ich nicht, sonst schlägt mich die Alte tot!
;-)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. April 2011)

Auf der GK-Homepage gibts derzeit nur eine unvollständige Tabelle mit den Liftpreisen 2011.

Was neu ist und gar nicht schlecht ist neben der Saisonkarte eine Karte 15 Tage in der Saison. 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Preise.


----------



## Brixton (14. April 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hats keinen schnee mehr am geisskopf ? würde mich wundern .... wenn deswegen zu wäre


Null Schnee. Seit 3 Wochen isses frei. War heuer scho paar mal oben und auch schon im Park. Und ich war nicht allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (14. April 2011)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Schietegal!
> 
> Entweder Früher aufmachen, oder Später - am "regulären" Eröffnungs-WE kann ich nicht, sonst schlägt mich die Alte tot!
> ;-)



kann am eröffnungswochenende auch nicht kommen,
ich komme dieses jahr erst ein paar monate später


----------



## P3 Killa (14. April 2011)

A paar Monate gleich?
Ich kann am Eröffnungs We auch nicht...
Aber hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und gehofft ich kann da gleich mal ne Woche an Geißkopf.


----------



## _evolution_ (14. April 2011)

ab wann is jetz eig auf? jemand hat mal was vom 1. mai gesagt?


----------



## P3 Killa (14. April 2011)

Aktueller Stand ist laut Homepage immernoch der 7.Mai...


----------



## _evolution_ (14. April 2011)

des is aber so spät


----------



## P3 Killa (14. April 2011)

Die Meinung teile ich!
Ich bin für ostern, da haben viele frei und es würde sich sicher auch lohnen...
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## _evolution_ (15. April 2011)

http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/webcam.html

hier unterm foto steht jetz auf einmal 1. mai :O


----------



## P3 Killa (15. April 2011)

Da hast du recht, aber nicht zu früh freuen!
Hast nicht zuende gelesen, denn da steht auch noch 2010...


----------



## _evolution_ (15. April 2011)

ah f*ck^^
hab mir schon gedacht, weil ja der 1. mai n sonntag is..
na gut, nen versuch wars wert...


----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. April 2011)

jetz liegt wieder schnee da oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (17. April 2011)

nichtmehr


----------



## Boogyman (23. April 2011)

Also, am 30.4., also nächsten Samstag ist Eröffnung!
Doch noch ein wenig früher 

Ride On

P3Killa


----------



## _evolution_ (23. April 2011)

nice, man sieht sich!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Einheimischen. Hab gehört das es die Pension Geißkopfalm nicht mehr geben soll. Kontakt lässt sich auch nicht herstellen. Hat da ggf. jemand ne Info?

Danke


----------



## teatimetom (26. April 2011)

ja die info ist falsch .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2011)

Aha, danke.


----------



## Stoegl (26. April 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob der Flowcountry-Trail am WE auch schon eröffnet ist? Und ist der inzwischen komplett fertig, sprich von der Bergstation bis runter?


----------



## teatimetom (26. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Einheimischen. Hab gehört das es die Pension Geißkopfalm nicht mehr geben soll. Kontakt lässt sich auch nicht herstellen. Hat da ggf. jemand ne Info?
> 
> Danke



sorry 

die geisskopfalm hat kruz vor weihnachten den pächter gewechselt, 
der walter hat aufgehört, der das länger gemacht hat.
vermutlich sind sie dewegen über die alten kontakte schlecht erreichbar.

wir waren da über sülwester - da hatten sie noch auf 

solltest du garkeinen erreichen ruf doch einfach mal beim roland / geisskopfhütte oder im tourismusamt bischofsmais an. gruss


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2011)

Werde das dann die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen. Die Pension liegt ja einfach mal perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (26. April 2011)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der "15-Tage in der Saison Karte" aus? 
Also preislich versteht sich, hat da jemand Auskunft?!
Danke!!!

Gruß Ric


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (26. April 2011)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Flowcountry-Trail am WE auch schon eröffnet ist? Und ist der inzwischen komplett fertig, sprich von der Bergstation bis runter?



Ja und nein, ab Bergstation frühestens mitte-ende der saison


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. April 2011)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit der "15-Tage in der Saison Karte" aus?
> Also preislich versteht sich, hat da jemand Auskunft?!
> Danke!!!
> 
> Gruß Ric



Das so eine Karte angeboten wird hab ich vor Tagen schon hier rein geschrieben, nicht schlecht. Was die kosten soll und ob die Karte auch übertragbar ist darauf habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten. Auch auf der GK-Homepage steht noch nichts... da stehen noch gar keine Bikerpreise komischerweise.


----------



## _evolution_ (27. April 2011)

biker- und gravitypreise stehen hier: http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/preisliste.html
allerdings fehlen da noch einige daten, z.B. eben der Preis für die 15er Karte.
Steht zwar 2010 drüber, kann aber kaum stimmen, weil die 3 neuen Gravity Parks schon drin stehen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2011)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> Ja und nein, ab Bergstation frühestens mitte-ende der saison



Und warum ? Ist der Trail noch nicht fertig ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (27. April 2011)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> Ja und nein, ab Bergstation frühestens mitte-ende der saison




ja klar ist flow schon offen bin sie letzten Samstag und Sonntag ein paar mal gefahren  (es gibt nur ein Stück ob sie erweitert wird weiss ich allerdings nicht und kann auch nichts drüber sagen)


Man sieht sich am WE  nach letzen Montag Onohe freu ich mich mal wieder auf längere Abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2011)

Wird eigentlich irgendwann der Mittelteil überarbeitet,
oder soll das "Tschechenstück" nun permanent als Hauptstrecke bleiben?


----------



## Boogyman (28. April 2011)

Die neuen Preise sind online!
180e für die 15-Tage-Karte. 
230e für die Saisonkarte.

http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/preisliste.html


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich irgendwann der Mittelteil überarbeitet,
> oder soll das "Tschechenstück" nun permanent als Hauptstrecke bleiben?


 
Warum heißt das "Tschechenstück"???
Ich fand es krass wie schnell sich die Natur das alte Stück zurück erobert hat. Aber ich hoffe auch, dass es dort wieder eine bessere Linie geben wird. Leider wird Didi wohl die meiste Zeit in die Winterberg Strecke stecken. LEIDER. Hoffe das der Park nicht langsam verfällt.


----------



## saufraz (28. April 2011)

Wie schaut das mit der Streckennutzungsgebühr bei der Gravitycard aus?
Wird da zusätzlich zu den 340 noch was fällig?


----------



## P3 Killa (28. April 2011)

nein! also war letztes jahr nicht so, da die streckennutzungsgebÃ¼hr nur am geiÃkopf fÃ¤llig wird, und andere parks eben keine haben. deshalb kÃ¶nnen die keine verlangen, so die aussage letztes jahr. bleibt also bei den 340â¬!


----------



## _evolution_ (28. April 2011)

richtig. hat der forstgasthof dieses we schonwieder offen? hat ja letzte saison iwie gefehlt..


----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Warum heißt das "Tschechenstück"???
> Ich fand es krass wie schnell sich die Natur das alte Stück zurück erobert hat. Aber ich hoffe auch, dass es dort wieder eine bessere Linie geben wird. Leider wird Didi wohl die meiste Zeit in die Winterberg Strecke stecken. LEIDER. Hoffe das der Park nicht langsam verfällt.



Waren über Ostern in Wiberg.
Strecken sind dort top. Haben mittlerweile 3 DH Strecken

- Bekannte DH Strecke
- Strecke vom letzen IXS Cup welche gut 80 % eigene Strecke hat und nur das Steinfeld und den unteren Teil der normalen Strekce nutz
- neuer Naturtrail, sehr lustig und technisch

Wäre wichtiger Bmais mal wieder frisch zu machen bzw. upzugraden
Kann mit Winterberg schon lang nicht mehr mithalten.
Wobei der 4X in Wiberg ziemlich kacke ist. Da ist Bmais deutlich lustiger.


----------



## _evolution_ (28. April 2011)

also Diddie, ab nach Bimais!


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2011)

In welchem Zustand ist der Geisskopf denn momentan ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2011)

Ich bin im Juni in Bmais. Hoffe das der DH etwas aufgehübscht wird. 

Aber warum jetzt nochmal "Tschechenstück"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. April 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> also Diddie, ab nach Bimais!




Ich glaube wenn es nur nach Ihm gehen würde dann wär einiges anders. Die Situation ist in BMais ganz anders als in Winterberg. In Winterberg ziehen alle, von der Stadt über Grundstücksbesitzer bis Bikeparkbetreiber an einem Strick.

Am Geisskopf wollen einige eigendlich einfach nur Ihre Ruhe, alles ist sehr mühsam und geht schleppend. Dort weiss sogar das Tourismusamt nicht mal konkretes zum Bikepark so beliebt ist das da dort.


----------



## teatimetom (29. April 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> richtig. hat der forstgasthof dieses we schonwieder offen? hat ja letzte saison iwie gefehlt..



eröffnung vom forstgasthof wr der 20.11.2010


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2011)

liegt daran, dass Bmais in Dunkelbayern liegt
da sind Mountainbikes noch neumoderner Kram den es früher nicht gegeben hätte
und an Ostern schon gar nicht
da sollte man auf Knien um die Kirche rutschen


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. April 2011)

es wäre alles so einfach wenn manche es sich nicht so schwer machen würden... es gab doch mal die New DH das Problem an der war wohl das ich einige Wanderer beschwert haben, echt schade und JA BMAIS BRAUCHT NEUE STRECKEN, mit der FLow is doch schon mal ein guter Anfang gekommen  NIK


----------



## _evolution_ (29. April 2011)

egal jetz, wir können auf die Schnelle nix ändern.
wenigstens is morgen Opening und wir sind Sa+So am Start.
man sicht sich!


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2011)

in Bayern ticken die Uhren halt anders

werd Sonntag vor Ort sein


----------



## Brixton (29. April 2011)

Soll der Flow tatsächlich noch erweitert werden nach oben hin? Winfach ist sowas abstimmungstechnisch mit behörden, betreiber, besitzer sicher nicht. Dann müsste er ja von oben gesehen rechts neben der FR runter gehen. War schon a sach weil man etliche HM aktuell über Forstweg runter fahrn muss.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. April 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> in Bayern ticken die Uhren halt anders




Ja, und a paar so Quadratschädl gibts scheinbar auch am Samerberg...


----------



## P3 Killa (30. April 2011)

Auf gehts 
Bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

Seid doch froh das es bei uns so beschaulich und langsam zu geht  wer weis was sonst wär 

Muss man am gk bei der gravity Card die 15 euro streckennutzung zahlen?

@brixton .. Flow kann man über die Fr anfahren mit kurz bergauf und damit den Forstweg vermeiden


----------



## Volc0m (30. April 2011)

..bekam gerade über Kumpels die Info rein, dass am GK wohl die Chipkarten für die Gravity Cards ausgegangen seien. Weltklasse! 

Das Aufladen einer "alten" GravityCard soll wohl möglich sein, das aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## oBATMANo (30. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Seid doch froh das es bei uns so beschaulich und langsam zu geht  wer weis was sonst wär



am Ende noch Zustände wie im Hochsauerland, wo hinter jeden Baum ne Strecke rauskommt 
des gehd nadürlich ned 
das verwirrt den Bayern nur


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. April 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> am Ende noch Zustände wie im Hochsauerland, wo hinter jeden Baum ne Strecke rauskommt
> des gehd nadürlich ned
> das verwirrt den Bayern nur



in Osternohe fahren sich die Leute ja deswegen gegenseitig über'n Haufen


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (30. April 2011)

Super war's heute. Strecken goil wie immer, Schlepplift auch ohne lange Schlange am Sessel in Betrieb, viele schöne neue Bikes zu bewundern, nette Forumsleut' getroffen. Hab' gleich mal ne 15-Tage-Karte gekauft. 

Milki


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

Volc0m schrieb:


> ..bekam gerade über Kumpels die Info rein, dass am GK wohl die Chipkarten für die Gravity Cards ausgegangen seien. Weltklasse!
> 
> Das Aufladen einer "alten" GravityCard soll wohl möglich sein, das aber ohne Gewähr.



Oh mei .... Das is dann doch ein wenig zuviel Beschaulichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (30. April 2011)

Ganz schön viele Bikes heut vom Lift gefallen!


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (30. April 2011)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele Bikes heut vom Lift gefallen!



Oha, echt? Hab' ich gar nicht mitgekriegt. Weiß man, warum die rausgefallen sind? Was kriegt das Bike da ab? Gut, dass ich so viel Schlepper gefahren bin. Hubschrauberaction gab's ja auch gleich zum Eröffnungstermin.  

Milki


----------



## LaKoS (30. April 2011)

Also ich hab zwei Bikes gesehen,die unten gelegen sind...ich denke der "GrossmanNik" kann die genauere Info's geben was mit dem Bike da passiert!


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Was kriegt das Bike da ab?
> Milki



landet das Radl mit dem Vorderrad ist Gabel und Rahmen im Eimer
landet es auf dem Lenker kanns ebenfalls locker das Steuerrohr abreißen (hab ich schon erlebt)

also die Chance dass das Radl heil davonkommt ist eher gering und zahlen tut einem niemand was

Sowas ist doch sonst nie passiert. Warum fallen da plötzlich Räder aus dem Lift? Heute wars extrem windig. Lags daran?


----------



## teatimetom (1. Mai 2011)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwei Bikes gesehen,die unten gelegen sind...ich denke der "GrossmanNik" kann die genauere Info's geben was mit dem Bike da passiert!


räder fallen aus dem lift ? 
sowas hätts früher ned gegeben


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

gibts da nun mehr Infos?

Mir ist schon mal nen Radl in einem anderen Park aus dem Lift gefallen.
Rahmen, Gabel, Laufrad, Lenker, Steuersatz, Bremse, Sattel im Eimer
dabei ist es nach dem Aufprall direkt liegen geblieben und nicht einmal den Hang weiter runtergepurzelt


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2011)

Der Lift und die Halter sind sicher immer noch die gleichen, wind hat's früher auch schon gegeben ... Also irgendwie komisch

Die fallhöhe am gk is ja stellenweise eher gering, denk das man da auch Glück haben kann


----------



## _arGh_ (1. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> gibts da nun mehr Infos?
> 
> Mir ist schon mal nen Radl in einem anderen Park aus dem Lift gefallen.
> Rahmen, Gabel, Laufrad, Lenker, Steuersatz, Bremse, Sattel im Eimer
> dabei ist es nach dem Aufprall direkt liegen geblieben und nicht einmal den Hang weiter runtergepurzelt



versicherungsmäßig ist da auch nix zu machen?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der Lift und die Halter sind sicher immer noch die gleichen, wind hat's früher auch schon gegeben ... Also irgendwie komisch



ein neuer "liftboy" war gestern auf jeden fall da.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> landet das Radl mit dem Vorderrad ist Gabel und Rahmen im Eimer
> landet es auf dem Lenker kanns ebenfalls locker das Steuerrohr abreißen (hab ich schon erlebt)
> 
> also die Chance dass das Radl heil davonkommt ist eher gering und zahlen tut einem niemand was
> ...




Also sorry aber wenn ich oder ein Mitarbeiter meiner Firma nen Fehler macht der zu einem Schaden bei einem Dritten führt dann zahlt da schön brav meine Firmenhaftpflicht. Für sowas ist man versichert.

Wenn das Personal dort übern Winter verlernt hat die Bikes richtig aufzuhängen, neue Leute nicht richtig eingelernt wurden, in einem Einzelfall "geschlampt" wurde oder sich ein Haken abgenutzt hat sodass er nicht mehr 100%ig funktioniert dann sollte das ebenfalls versichert sein.


Da es Sättel gibt die aufgrund Leichtbau nicht stabil genug sind bzw. einfach schlecht halten muss man darauf hinweisen, das Bike abweisen oder seine Lifthalterungen überdenken. 


... und Räder sind in Bischofsmais schon immer wieder mal vom Lift gefallen, das ist gar nichts neues. Sogar hier im Thread wurde vor einiger Zeit schon darüber geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habs nicht mehr ganz im Kopf, aber ich glaube das am GK nur ein Haltehaken vorhanden ist. Das Problem liegt am Sattel und am Wind. Ein Leichtbausattel, aber auch andere, sind an de Spitze gerade. Bei Wind wird das Bike auf dem Haltehaken stark verdreht. Ich hab das auch mal gehabt. Dann hat das Bike nur noch auf 2 cm Sattelspitze aufgelegen. Mit einem Selle Filte mit der Nase vorne passiert das nicht. Allerdings ist das ja nicht die Lösung. Die Haken sollten auf eine "Gabellösung" alla Winterberg, Todtnau usw. umgerüstet werden. 
Dann müssen die Jungs beim Abheben der Bikes halt mehr hingreifen und die Räder nicht so rausschnappen lassen. Darüber gabs ja auch schon Diskussionen.

@oBATMANo

Das mit Eurem Bike in PDS war damal echt der Hammer. Nicht auszudenken da wäre gerade wer gelaufen


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Mai 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> egal jetz, wir können auf die Schnelle nix ändern.
> wenigstens is morgen Opening und wir sind Sa+So am Start.
> man sicht sich!



Wobei der Sonntag bei dir nichts bringt 
Gute Besserung deinem Handgelenk! 


Ich hab einmal n Identiti Hardtail knapp unterhalb der Mittelstation liegen sehen..glaub dem hats aber nur den Bremshebel verdreht.

@Steppenwolf: Hast du richtig in Erinnerung 
Zusätlich liegt normalerweiße unten dann noch das Pedal an, was an sich ja auch noch ein wenig Halt bringt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2011)

Ja das linke Pedal liegt immer am Rohr an. Aber der Wind dreht das Bike halt genau um dieses Pedal rum. Evtl. hast Du ja schonmal bemerkt das einem der Lenker ab und an am Helm trifft. Deshalb halte ich mein Vorderrad oft auch fest. Dann kann sich das Bike fast nicht drehen.

Dieses Problem besteht hal eig. nur bei Wind. Sonst passt das schon. Wobei ich immer ein wenig schiss habe bei dieser "Befestigung". Wie gesagt, mit einer "Gabel" wäre das Problem vom Tisch.


----------



## teatimetom (1. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also sorry aber wenn ich oder ein Mitarbeiter meiner Firma nen Fehler macht der zu einem Schaden bei einem Dritten führt dann zahlt da schön brav meine Firmenhaftpflicht. Für sowas ist man versichert.
> 
> Wenn das Personal dort übern Winter verlernt hat die Bikes richtig aufzuhängen, neue Leute nicht richtig eingelernt wurden, in einem Einzelfall "geschlampt" wurde oder sich ein Haken abgenutzt hat sodass er nicht mehr 100%ig funktioniert dann sollte das ebenfalls versichert sein.
> 
> ...


jürgen- was hältst davon wenn du den liftbetrib da hinten übernimmst ?

und das räder und sportgerät nicht versichert dsind steht in jeder lift agb.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also sorry aber wenn ich oder ein Mitarbeiter meiner Firma nen Fehler macht der zu einem Schaden bei einem Dritten fÃ¼hrt dann zahlt da schÃ¶n brav meine Firmenhaftpflicht. FÃ¼r sowas ist man versichert.
> 
> Wenn das Personal dort Ã¼bern Winter verlernt hat die Bikes richtig aufzuhÃ¤ngen, neue Leute nicht richtig eingelernt wurden, in einem Einzelfall "geschlampt" wurde oder sich ein Haken abgenutzt hat sodass er nicht mehr 100%ig funktioniert dann sollte das ebenfalls versichert sein.
> 
> ...



selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ist das Ã¼berhaupt nicht
mich wÃ¼rde auch in Bmais nicht wundern, wenn es da in den AGBs nen Haftungsausschluss gibt

Sind heute Ã¼brigens wieder heimgefahren ohne einen Meter zu fahren.
Gravity Card in Winterberg letzte Woche gekauft, aber noch keine Karte bekommen, da Gravity Card erst ab diesem WE gilt.
DafÃ¼r haben wir Freikarten ausgestellt bekommen.

Uns wurde versichert, dass jeder andere Park und eine Gravity Card austellen kÃ¶nne und falls es Probleme gÃ¤be, sie einfach in Winterberg anrufen sollten.
Dann fuhren wir nach Bmais.
Haben zwar knapp 700 â¬ fÃ¼r zwei Gravity Cards geblecht, aber in Bayern laufen die Uhren ja anders. Bekamen keine Gravity Card da nicht in Bmais gekauft. Freikarten schon gar nicht und in Winterberg wollte auch niemand anrufen.
DafÃ¼r bekamen wir immer wieder den selben Vortrag. Den Hinweis einfach mal kurz in Wiberg anzurufen wurde Ã¼berhÃ¶rt und lieber zum 10ten mal die gleiche Geschichte wiederholt.
Da wird lieber ewig rumlamentiert als mal kurz nen TelefonhÃ¶rer in die Hand zu nehmen.
Die Karten auszustellen und dann am Montag kurz bei den Gravity Card Leuten anzurufen ist natÃ¼rlich auch unvorstellbar.


----------



## heifisch (1. Mai 2011)

Nach den Geschichten über aus dem Lift fallende Bikes und schlecht gepflegte Strecken ist mir irgendwie die Lust vergangen nach Bmais zu fahren - obwohls letztes Jahr immer sehr schön war..


----------



## Burnhard (1. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Dann fuhren wir nach Bmais.
> Haben zwar knapp 700 â¬ fÃ¼r zwei Gravity Cards geblecht, aber in Bayern laufen die Uhren ja anders. Bekamen keine Gravity Card da nicht in Bmais gekauft. Freikarten schon gar nicht und in Winterberg wollte auch niemand anrufen.
> DafÃ¼r bekamen wir immer wieder den selben wirren Vortrag. Den Hinweis einfach mal kurz in Wiberg anzurufen wurde Ã¼berhÃ¶rt und lieber zum 10ten mal die gleiche Geschichte wiederholt.
> Da wird lieber ewig rumlamentiert als mal kurz nen TelefonhÃ¶rer in die Hand zu nehmen.
> Die Karten auszustellen und dann am Montag kurz bei den Gravity Card Leuten anzurufen ist natÃ¼rlich auch unvorstellbar.



Gibt wohl auch noch irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Kartenausstellen. Waren am Samstag noch da und es hÃ¤tte eigentlich gehen sollen. Jetzt kriegen wir die Karten per Post geschickt.
So wie ich das vertanden hab gibts nen zentralen Server, also sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein die Karte auch in nem anderen Park auszustellen...


Zu den Strecken: fand die letztes Jahr eigentlich immer in nem guten Zustand. Keine Ahnung was die Leute immer haben...


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

das mit dem centralen Server hab ich auch mehrfach erwähnt
hat niemanden interessiert
weder im Shop noch am Lift
und es gibt ja auch noch so Teufelszeug wie nen Telefon


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Mai 2011)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele Bikes heut vom Lift gefallen!



inkl. meinem  is aber nix passiert

sonst wars aber ein tolles WE mit vielen tollen Leuten und Strecken warn auch super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (1. Mai 2011)

Bis auf meine total zermitschte hintere Bremse (welche null komma nix verzögert hat, und die dadurch auch saulangsamen Abfahrten, welche immer mit verärgerten schreien meinerseits endeten) ein guter Saisonstart. Da ich dann nur noch ab der Mittelstation fuhr.  Drecks Avid xD

Greetz Flo


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> und es gibt ja auch noch so Teufelszeug wie nen Telefon




warum schaffst du es dann nicht selbst da anzurufen


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Mai 2011)

was hätte es mir gebracht, wenn die Verantwortlichen davon nichts wissen wollen?
Ich hatte die Information ja schon das es kein Problem wäre


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (1. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> is aber nix passiert





Milki


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Mai 2011)

Tom, was soll ich noch alles machen? 
Sobald es die Möglichkeit gibt Zeit + Schlaf zu kaufen könnte ich drüber nachdenken. Solang das nicht der Fall ist hab ich genug zu tun.


Die Lift-AGB kenn ich nicht. Aber das es für Fahrgäste diverse Haftungen gibt sollte bekannt sein. Bekanntestes Beispiel: Deutsche Bahn.


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Mai 2011)

@bene: danke!

@heifisch: einfach schlepper fahren, kann dir s bike ned abhauen und du bistes ja eh von onohe gewohnt.

zur bike-abhau-diskussion:
problem war, dass einer der Liftmenschen die sattelnase nicht über den haken auf das kunststoffrohr gehängt hat, sondern direkt auf den haken, der hinten senkrecht nach oben steht.
bei meinem sattel isses noch gegangen, weil er links und rechts nach unten gezogen ist und somit kaum verrutschen kann. ist der sattel aber unten verkleidet, haut er ganz schnell ab.
abhilfe: schlepper.
kann mir eh in keiner weise erklären, wie man sessel fahren kann, wenn der doppelt so schnelle schlepper läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (1. Mai 2011)

naja am ende vom tag wennst ein bisschen ausspannen willst sind mal 2 runden sessel drin aber sonst ist es vieeel zu langsam!


----------



## teatimetom (2. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Lift-AGB kenn ich nicht. Aber das es für Fahrgäste diverse Haftungen gibt sollte bekannt sein. Bekanntestes Beispiel: Deutsche Bahn.



also bei der deutschen bahn wird vermutlich der fahrgast versichert sein -
und aus der geisskopfbahn fallen ja auch nicht soo oft leute raus 
und überhaupt ist das nicht das gleiche - in keinem skigebiet ist dein sportgerät versichert - ob ski- bike -
musst trotzdem drüberschauen ob es sicher verstaut oder eingehängt wurde.


----------



## _evolution_ (2. Mai 2011)

ich will mich an dieser stelle nochmal bei den Leuten bedanken, die gleich nach meinem Sturz da waren und ihre Hilfe angeboten haben. hats echt so schlimm ausgeschaut? 

btw. die Strecken sind ja größtenteils noch in dem Zustand, wie wir sie letzte Saison hinterlassen haben, speziell der Evileye. find ich schwach.


----------



## Burnhard (2. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> also bei der deutschen bahn wird vermutlich der fahrgast versichert sein -
> und aus der geisskopfbahn fallen ja auch nicht soo oft leute raus



Also das nächste mal wenn ein Bike fällt einfach hinterher springen


----------



## heifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Zu den Strecken: fand die letztes Jahr eigentlich immer in nem guten Zustand. Keine Ahnung was die Leute immer haben...



der evileye war gegen ende letzen jahres wirklich zerbombt, war nicht mehr schön

@evolution
schlepper ist natürlich ne gute idee, wenn er läuft. nur bei osternohe haste ne bedienung, mir selbst hab ich schon öfter den liftbügel in die speichen gehauen. außerdem ist sessel bequemer. 
wurde ja jetzt scheinbar geklärt warum die bikes runter gefallen sind, einfach auf den haken, statt auf die stange gehängt. dann schaut man halt obs bike auf der stange hängt bevor man einsteigt


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2011)

oder man hält das Rad an der Gabel fest, dann dreht sich's auch nicht weg.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2011)

der streckenzustand passt doch zur zeit ... wird sind nicht im disneyland, sondern in der freien natur


----------



## heifisch (2. Mai 2011)

ich kann ja zu dem zur zeit nichts sagen, war ja nicht da  nur zu dem von letzem jahr


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Mai 2011)

Geiskopfs ist halt sehr bröckelig. Da wirst immer Steine auf der DH Strecke rumbollern haben. Ist unvermeidlich


----------



## _evolution_ (2. Mai 2011)

das is ja klar und gehört auch dazu auf der DH. es lösen sich immer steine.
aber wenn du dir jetz die EE anschaust, die is total runtergebombt. die landungen sind total ausgefahren und werden nichtmal zum saisonstart ausgebessert. und das, wo die evileye ja flowig sein soll, anders als bei der dh.
aber egal, spaß machts immerwieder und ich werd trotzdem immerwieder hinfahren, streckenzustand hin oder her. über verbesserungen freu ich mich dafür umso mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2011)

dann sind wir ja die Standard-Themen fast durch:
blöder Lift, schlechte Strecken. Fehlt noch teure Liftpreise.


----------



## _evolution_ (2. Mai 2011)

hab nie behauptet, die strecken seien schlecht, nur könnten sie besser in schuss gehalten werden.
teuer find ich geißkopf nicht, aber mehr als 30 Gravitycards hätten sie am ersten wochenende schon brauchen können^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2011)

Evil eye war wirklich düreftig, aber der Rest der Strecken war schon i.O.
In manche Landung wieder bissl Brechsand und an manche Stellen wieder bissl Erde und der ist auch wieder gut 

Werd vllt am Freitag nach Dienstschluss nochmal rausschauen


----------



## Burnhard (2. Mai 2011)

Das mit der GC raff ich nicht, war doch letztes Jahr einfach ne ganz normale Bmais Liftkarte?! Gibts da dieses Jahr n extra Design oder wie?!


----------



## _evolution_ (2. Mai 2011)

ne die hat sich letztes jahr auch shcon leicht unterschieden. da fehlt z.B. der platz fürs foto. "warsl ist das innenleben" auch anders und anscheinend geht das nicht auf ner normalen karte.
meine 2010er karte hat er mir einfach auf 2011 umgeschrieben, also hat sich seit letztem jahr bei den gravitys anscheinend nix geändert, außer natürlich der "inhalt".


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2011)

Sorry, aber das die Bikes im Falle eines Absturzes nicht versichert sind, ist doch eine Frechheit.

Halte mein Bike aber auch immer fest.


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Mai 2011)

hey Leute, war heud am GK und hab ein Samsung Handy gefunden!!!! Wer so eins am Sonntag verloren hat soll sich bei mir melden MFG NIK


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das die Bikes im Falle eines Absturzes nicht versichert sind, ist doch eine Frechheit.



Ne, das soll im tiefsten Bayern so sein... ob da wer ein Bike falsch aufhängt,  der Elektriker ne Steckdose falsch anklemmt.. nix is versichert, alle Haftung ausgeschlossen.

Versicherungen gibts nur wo anders.


----------



## teatimetom (3. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ne, das soll im tiefsten Bayern so sein... ob da wer ein Bike falsch aufhängt,  der Elektriker ne Steckdose falsch anklemmt.. nix is versichert, alle Haftung ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Versicherungen gibts nur wo anders.



ach glaub doch was du willst  
gegenfrage: in welchen liften ist dein bike versichert ?

ich fahr gerade so durch die gegend: ist auch mein eigenes risiko ... 
am anfang hatte ich *180 puls* als ich das rad schaukeln gesehen hab .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (3. Mai 2011)

wo fährt dieser hin? nicht Whistler oder?


----------



## Froschloeffel (3. Mai 2011)

ist meines wissens ein ganz normaler metrobus in Vancouver


----------



## BlackDiver (4. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Haben zwar knapp 700  für zwei Gravity Cards geblecht, aber in Bayern laufen die Uhren ja anders.



Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit so hallts zurück 

Aber du hast schon recht,die Uhren laufen bei uns anders,spätestens dann wenn hier Franken auftauchen auf die jeder Bayer getrost verzichten kann. Mia san mia


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Mai 2011)

Ich stand nur ungläubig rum und hab nich mal gemault.
Nur immer wieder gefragt ob man nicht bitte dort mal anrufen könnte?

Hätte ich wohl schreien müssen um ne Antwort zu erhalten


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Mai 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> spätestens dann wenn hier Franken auftauchen auf die jeder Bayer getrost verzichten kann. Mia san mia


Man muss Gott für alles danken, auch für Ober-, Unter-, Mittelfranken


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Man muss Gott für alles danken, auch für Ober-, Unter-, Mittelfranken



Ich bin zwar nicht religiös, aber in dem Punkt muss ich dir zustimmen!


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> wo fährt dieser hin? nicht Whistler oder?



noi,
fährt nur die northshore mountains etwas hoch , den rest muss ich treten 
whistler steckt noch im schnee fest ... aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Mai 2011)

hab ich dir eig schonmal gesagt das du ein **xxer bist


----------



## haha (5. Mai 2011)

welcher brave mensch hat den eigentlich Sa u. So im Flowcountry Fotos geschossen ? Ansonsten taugen die Stecken echt ganz gut, Freeride ist so wies sichs gehört..


----------



## P3 Killa (6. Mai 2011)

Ja das mit den Fotos hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, würde ich gerne sehen!


----------



## Marina (6. Mai 2011)

hey Jungs,

ich melde mich mal auch zu Wort 
Wie ich höre ist der Betrieb in Bmais schon wieder voll im Gange! Und paar lose Steinchen hin oder her... ich liebe diesen Bikepark  eine Schande, dass er so weit weg ist!

Hier schon mal eine kleine Ankündigung:
Ich werde am 11.6. mit ca. 25 Mädls zum DH Girls Camp 2011 bei euch anrücken!
Also Jungs... plant besser an dem Tag anderes ein, es wird viel gekichert und getratscht werden 

Freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Mai 2011)

Am 11.06 sind wir in Spicak und setzen erst abends zum Geißkopf über 
Da haben wir ja alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich fahr gerade so durch die gegend: ist auch mein eigenes risiko ...



Hier bei uns muss jedes Fahrzeug das am Strassenverkehr teilnimmt versichert sein. Die Versicherungsnummer musst vorlegen sonst bekommst bei der Zulassungsbehörde gar kein Nummernschild.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (8. Mai 2011)

So fett es wieder war am Samstag, dieser neue Trend sich's mittten auf der Haupt-Line (wahlweise mit oder ohne Bike) gemütlich zu machen, um (anscheinend) einige Minuten die Aussicht zu genießen, fängt an, ein "Bisschen" zu nerven. Besonders auf der DH-Strecke war das am Samstag des Öfteren zu bestaunen: Wie ne Kuh, die auf Gleisen steht und seelenruhig dem Zug zusieht, der auf sie zurast. 



Milki


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (8. Mai 2011)

ah, da bahnt sich einer neuer trend an! rammbügel fürs bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (9. Mai 2011)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> So fett es wieder war am Samstag, dieser neue Trend sich's mittten auf der Haupt-Line (wahlweise mit oder ohne Bike) gemütlich zu machen, um (anscheinend) einige Minuten die Aussicht zu genießen, fängt an, ein "Bisschen" zu nerven. Besonders auf der DH-Strecke war das am Samstag des Öfteren zu bestaunen: Wie ne Kuh, die auf Gleisen steht und seelenruhig dem Zug zusieht, der auf sie zurast.
> 
> 
> 
> Milki



Oh ja, da gebe ich dir völlig recht! Und wenn dann die Pappnasen in aller Seelenruhe ihre Bikes mitten in der DH-Linie wieder hochschieben, während man losfahren möchte und sie freundlich darauf hinweist, sie mögen doch bitte am Rande der Strecke laufen, erntet man noch ungläubige Blicke und Gemuffel. Nicht gegen das Anschauen der Strecke, aber bitte außerhalb der Linie - sonen bike eitert auch ziemlich schlecht raus...

Die Jungens, welche um 5.30Uhr Sonntag morgens die schlechte Musik auf dem Campplatz anmachen jeden aus dem Schlaf reißen, laut rumlaberten sind auch zum kotzen, sorry. Zum Glück gibt's Ohropax


----------



## marcie (9. Mai 2011)

Oh mein Gott, was für ein rumgeheule. Ihr hört Euch an, wie alte Leute. Lasst doch die Jungs mal feiern...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (9. Mai 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, was für ein rumgeheule. Ihr hört Euch an, wie alte Leute. Lasst doch die Jungs mal feiern...



Yo, Du bist cool. Luschis, die in den frühen Morgenstunden auch mal 'ne Runde schlafen wollen, und überhaupt alte Leute - alles Penner. Bist Du einer von den Asis aus'm Park oder findest Du das nur gerade lustig im Internet einen auf gnadenlose Partyrakete zu machen? 

Milki


----------



## _evolution_ (9. Mai 2011)

ich lass mirs eingehen, wenn man nachts noch länger feiert, aber sich dabei trotzdem angemessen ruhig verhält.
in der früh will man im normalfall ausschlafen, soweit das überhaupt möglich ist beim campen, da muss lärm wirklich nicht sein.
da reichts schon, wenn einer im zelt nebenan nen gscheiden fahren lässt, des reicht da schon zum aufwachen. ich sprech aus erfahrung


----------



## marcie (9. Mai 2011)

@sorry Milki ich bin leider nicht Dein gesuchter Assi. Ich finde einfach nur albern, wie man so abgehen kann...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Mai 2011)

macht das halt gleich vor ort und stelle mit den leuten aus, wenn ihr ein problem habt.
hier im ibc juckt das keinen.


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Brixton (10. Mai 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, was für ein rumgeheule. Ihr hört Euch an, wie alte Leute. Lasst doch die Jungs mal feiern...


Noch besser fand ich am Freitag die beiden die mim Calibra übern Forstweg hoch sind wos den Flowtrail runter geht.  Wer die gesehen hat weis warum.
Bin ja keine Spaßbremse aber das geht eigtenlich auch ned finde ich...


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Mai 2011)

Opel Calibra sagt doch eh schon alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (10. Mai 2011)

sind die punktekarten eigentlich nur für eine person gültig oder kann man sich die auch zu zweit oder so teilen?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2011)

Die kann man sich teilen. Mach ich seit Jahren so.


----------



## Grossman_nik (10. Mai 2011)

offiziell natürlich nicht! aber es juckt eigentlich keinen wenn man die zu zweit benutzt  Was hatte der Calibra den für ein Kennzeichen? wenns ein REG (Lkrs. Regen) war baucht man sich ned wundern


----------



## Brixton (10. Mai 2011)

Der Cali war blau. So wie die Insaßen. Kennzeichen is ja egal hier...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Der Cali war blau. So wie die Insaßen. Kennzeichen is ja egal hier...



Dann haben sie genau das gemacht, was man am Land macht, wenn man blau ist...man steigt ins Auto.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Mai 2011)

Bei Punktekarten ists egal wer die abfährt. Ich hab auch schon von nem Verletzten mittags eine Tageskarte angeboten bekommen - die hat dann wer anders vor den Augen des Kassenmenschens gekauft.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann haben sie genau das gemacht, was man am Land macht, wenn man blau ist...man steigt ins Auto.



Wird so in der Stadt über uns Landmenschen gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2011)

Ach, Quatsch ! War sehr ironisch gemeint. Ich denke, dass in der Stadt genauso viele Knaller besoffen rumfahren.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2011)

pyrosteiner schrieb:


> wird so in der stadt über uns landmenschen gedacht?



ja :d


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2011)

Tatsachen dürfen ja ausgesprochen werden  zumindest is das Risiko erwischt zu werden geringer 

Sitz grad aufm liftsessel  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Büscherammler (11. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Tatsachen dürfen ja ausgesprochen werden  zumindest is das Risiko erwischt zu werden geringer
> 
> Sitz grad aufm liftsessel
> 
> ...



Und, mittlerweile oben oder erst Mittelstation?


----------



## Burnhard (11. Mai 2011)

Jetzt dürfte er oben angekommen sein!

Irgendjemand hier hatte doch auch das Problem mit einer in WiBe gekauften GravityCard?
Hast du die inzwischen zugeschickt bekommen, oder kann man sich die jetzt doch in Bmais austellen lassen?!


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2011)

Fahren am WE nach Winterberg
Aufs Zuschicken verlass ich mich lieber nicht
Wer weiß wie lange das dann dauert


----------



## teatimetom (11. Mai 2011)

das digitale zeitalter 

eman, steckst du immernoch im lift fest ?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> das digitale zeitalter
> 
> eman, steckst du immernoch im lift fest ?



Ne ... Aber ich war da auf der letzten fahrt mitm tourenradl im Lift und bin nach DEG runter 

Wieder hoch dauert dann schon nen Weilchen :kotz:


----------



## Brixton (12. Mai 2011)

Wie bist Du runter nach Deg? Da gibts ja auch schöne Trails...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2011)

denk du kennst dich da besser aus  kannst gern verraten wie es besser geht / oder was die beste Variante ist

Landshuter Haus Richtung Loderhart; übern 1er nach Rohrmünz und da dann den 2er oder 3er nach Deg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (13. Mai 2011)

Des passt scho. Brauchbar der Trail finde ich. Nur ab Rohrmünz etwas fad... Da müsste nab mal schaun was es noch bis ganz runter gibt...


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. Mai 2011)

So an alle die den Weg zur Flow Country als Rennstrecke betrachten (den Feldweg dort hin! )  Lasst das bitte oder fahrt über die Freeride!  Es gab mehrere Beschwerden. Das heißt sollte sowas nochmal passieren die kleinste Beschwerde und die Flow Country ist für den Rest des Jahres gesperrt. Selbes gilt auch für den Feldweg bis zu den Tables. Bitte haltet  euch dran und rast da ned runter wie sau tobt euch lieber auf den Strecken aus

 MFG NIK


----------



## marcie (14. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Tip, wenns denn so brisant ist: jeder muss eine streckenbenutzungsksrte kaufen. Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, daß die Leute im Shop expliziet darauf hinweisen? Mal davon abgesehen, daß es eigentlich klar sein sollte.


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. Mai 2011)

Wird eh schon drauf hingewiesen  Nicht jeder muss eine kaufen.  Gravitycardinhaber haben keinerlei Streckengebühren oder ähnliches. 

MFG Nik


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2011)

Das wird alles nix helfen. Das problem ist, das für viele Wanderer 10 km/h schon unzumutbar sind, wenn sie nen fullfacehelm sehen. Wanderer und radlfahrer in bergabrichtung auf einem Forstweg kann einfach net gut gehen


----------



## Burnhard (15. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> oder fahrt über die Freeride!  Es gab mehrere Beschwerden



Dürften viele gar nicht wissen, dass man über die FR dahin kommt. Ging mir letztes Jahr zumindest so.
Bzw. war doch auch schon letzte Jahr klar, dass es da zu Problemen kommen wird.


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Mai 2011)

einfach n schild oben an den forstweg stellen "zur flowcountry nur über freeride" oder sowas in der art und dann unten nochmal ausschildern wos denn lang geht.
ich z.B. weiß nicht, wo ich von der freeride weg muss und wohin man dann weiter muss..


----------



## xxArtusxx (15. Mai 2011)

Ist ganz einfach: der Freeride kommt auf Höhe des You Go First Roadgaps auf einen Forstweg raus, diesen rechter Hand für 250m folgen. Dieser Forstweg mündet auf die Schotterstraße, hier wieder rechts und dann ist man nach weiteren 50m am Eingang des Flow Country.


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Mai 2011)

Gut zu wissen 
So werd ich dann wohl auch fahren, finde es nämlich auch nicht gerade ungefährlich auf der Forstautobahn.
Dem Schotter vertrau ich nicht sehr und die Geschwindigkeit da runter ist auch nicht gering.
Deswegen in meinem Interesse und dem der Wanderer und zur Konfliktvermeidung wohl lieber die Freeride nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (15. Mai 2011)

außerdem macht der freeride sicher mehr gaudi als der forstweg^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Mai 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> außerdem macht der freeride sicher mehr gaudi als der forstweg^^



aber nicht für die Zielgruppe des Flowcountry 

Gibts eigentlich die Rodelbahn noch, die vor Jahren mal als blaue Strecke ausgeschildert war? Würde man über die an den Start vom Flowcountry kommen?


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Mai 2011)

also der erste teil der freeride sollte doch für jeden fahrbar sein.

die rodelbahn sollte es schon noch geben, ob die allerdings befahrbar ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2011)

Übern freeride zu fahrn stellt absolut kein Problem dar. Ich fahr nur noch so. Sind halt am Schluss ein paar Meter bergauf. Die Frage ist nur, ob dieser Verbindungsweg überhaupt befahren werden darf....


----------



## casiosv (15. Mai 2011)

vll liest ja der eine oder andere von gestern, 14.05.2011 mit oder sucht seine photos...

http://rockride.de/2011_05_14_bischofsmais/index.htm


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das wird alles nix helfen. Das problem ist, das für viele Wanderer 10 km/h schon unzumutbar sind, wenn sie nen fullfacehelm sehen. Wanderer und radlfahrer in bergabrichtung auf einem Forstweg kann einfach net gut gehen



Die Wanderer und Biker im bayrischen Wald sind doch sicher nich viel anders als in Frankreich. Warum klopft man nicht wie z.B. in Pds an Schotter-Verbindungstrassen ne farbige Schnur in den Boden und teilt den Weg zu 1/3 - 2/3 ab?

Links 2/3 = Wanderer, Rechts 1/3 = Radfahrer.


Eine weitere Lösung wäre statt Sektionen die Strecken von oben bis unten durchgängig zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (15. Mai 2011)

Danke an den Samstag Blitzer, Quali is ja richtig fein!


----------



## Brixton (15. Mai 2011)

xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach: der Freeride kommt auf Höhe des You Go First Roadgaps auf einen Forstweg raus, diesen rechter Hand für 250m folgen. Dieser Forstweg mündet auf die Schotterstraße, hier wieder rechts und dann ist man nach weiteren 50m am Eingang des Flow Country.


Das wäre dann die 2. Quer"Waldautobahn" in der FR oder?


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Eine weitere Lösung wäre statt Sektionen die Strecken von oben bis unten durchgängig zu bauen.


 
zeig mir, wie du am Geißkopf auch nur eine Strecke baust, die nicht mindestens einmal nen Forstweg kreuzt...
und wenn alle Strecken am gleichen Hang sind, ist auch nicht vermeidbar, dass man über eben diese Forstwege andere Strecken erreicht.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Wanderer und Biker im bayrischen Wald sind doch sicher nich viel anders als in Frankreich. Warum klopft man nicht wie z.B. in Pds an Schotter-Verbindungstrassen ne farbige Schnur in den Boden und teilt den Weg zu 1/3 - 2/3 ab?
> 
> Links 2/3 = Wanderer, Rechts 1/3 = Radfahrer.



blöd für rettungsfahrzeuge und die wirte oben, bzw jeglichen verkehr.... da der feldweg die einzige fahrbare route nach oben ist


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> blöd für rettungsfahrzeuge und die wirte oben, bzw jeglichen verkehr.... da der feldweg die einzige fahrbare route nach oben ist



Also ich bin mit meinem Auto schon öfter über ein am Boden liegendes Kabel gefahren und in Frankreich können die Bauern und alle sonstigen auch auf den Feldwegen fahren wo eine Schnur befestigt ist mit nem Hering... du verstehst mich leider immer falsch Tom, ich hab nichts von nem Strassenteiler teeren geschrieben. 


@ evolution: Sicher, aber Feldwege kreuzen ist nicht so schlimm wie Streckenverlauf = Feldweg.


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Mai 2011)

darum gings ja in dem fall auch nicht... dauerhaft is das mit dem feldweg ja eh nix.
am besten wärs natürlich, die strecke so schnell wie möglich bis ganz nach oben zu bauen, aber das is ja keine aktion von heute auf morgen, klar.


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Mai 2011)

irgendwann wird das Ding wohl fertig. hoff das es schnell geht wird aber wohl noch länger dauern...


----------



## rockstar71 (16. Mai 2011)

Danke an den "Bildermacher" von Samstag


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Mai 2011)

Hab was gehört, dass es erst Ende der Saison fertig wird..


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Mai 2011)

mal sehen  ich hoffe es auf jeden fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffs auch inständig =)
Bischofsmais wird ab Juni der Park, den ich am meisten befahren werd. Hab von da Kaserne aus nur ne gute dreiviertel Stunde hin, da lohnt sichs selbst Freitag Nachmittag noch hinzufahren. Und wenn dann noch die FCT fertig wäre, wärs einfach a Traum


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> irgendwann wird das Ding wohl fertig. hoff das es schnell geht wird aber wohl noch länger dauern...



Weisst Du woran des liegt?

Wurde die Strecke nicht gleich komplett von oben bis unten genehmigt?



Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Gravitycardinhaber haben keinerlei Streckengebühren oder ähnliches.
> 
> MFG Nik



Was zahlt man denn aktuell als Wenignutzer an Streckengebühr?


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Mai 2011)

sorry wegen flow kann ich auch nur vermuten und will dazu keine falschen Aussagen machen. 

Kosten zur 10 Fahrten Karte 2 Euro 
Kosten zur 20 Fahrten Karte 4 Euro

MFG Nik


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (18. Mai 2011)

apropos rennstrecke schotterweg ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkztvrpRLaM"]YouTube        - Bischofsmais *Full HD*[/nomedia]


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2011)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> apropos rennstrecke schotterweg ...
> 
> YouTube        - Bischofsmais *Full HD*






...aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, wie die bremslöcher in die Anlieger kommen


----------



## Büscherammler (18. Mai 2011)

Wenigstens fahrn sie dann aufm Trail langsam...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Mai 2011)

und immer schön in die Anlieger bremsen ... ne ne ne


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Mai 2011)

steht ja auch Freeride drauf


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. Mai 2011)

ohmann!!!! wem ich bei solch einer Aktion erwische wird  verpetzt und Liftkarte ersatzlos eingezogen! (das übernehmen dann die Kollegen vom Bikeshop  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> ohmann!!!! wem ich bei solch einer Aktion erwische wird  verpetzt und Liftkarte ersatzlos eingezogen! (das übernehmen dann die Kollegen vom Bikeshop  )



Falls es sich um einen Gravitycard Vielfahrer handelt ist das schon wieder ein Vorteil... zahlt keine Streckenbenutzung, fährt viel und die Karte kann nicht eingezogen werden...

Irgendwie ungerecht das ganze ...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2011)

Es hat dir keiner untersagt ne gravity Card zu kaufen 

Zur flowcountryzufahrt ... Es steht da kein schild oder sonstwas... Woher solln die wissen das man da langsam fahren sollte? Ich würd das auch als Teil der Strecke sehen.


----------



## Pudelreiter (19. Mai 2011)

Man sollte zumindest aufm Forstweg so fahren dass man bei ner vollbremsung nich gleich ne 10 meter bremsspur hinter sich herzieht bzw dass man jederzeit stehn bleiben kann falls mal n wanderer hinterm gebüsch hervorkommt. Is ja doch n schotterweg auf dem man bremsen muss. Und dass das kein teil der strecke is muss man doch echt merken find ich^^
Naja, wie gesagt, einfach alle dran halten und an der flow country erfreun, wär doch schade wenn se zugemacht werden müsste...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Es hat dir keiner untersagt ne gravity Card zu kaufen
> 
> Zur flowcountryzufahrt ... Es steht da kein schild oder sonstwas... Woher solln die wissen das man da langsam fahren sollte? Ich würd das auch als Teil der Strecke sehen.




Bin kein Vielfahrer, rentiert sich nicht und ich will mich nicht nur auf GC-Parks beschränken... ich unterstütze lieber mit Streckenbenutzungskosten für Streckenpflege. 


Der Streckenanfang ist ja deutlich zu erkennen... das davor ist ein Schotterweg für alle.


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Mai 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und immer schön in die Anlieger bremsen ... ne ne ne



solche helden hatte ich neulich am FCT vor mir -.-
wäre am liebsten vorbei und hätte ihnen gezeigt, wie man es fährt mit maximalem spaß und minimalstem bremseinsatz.
aber die experten haben ja sogar auf der geraden gebremst.... wusste nicht ob ich  oder sollte


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> ohmann!!!! wem ich bei solch einer Aktion erwische wird  verpetzt und Liftkarte ersatzlos eingezogen! (das übernehmen dann die Kollegen vom Bikeshop  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (20. Mai 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja die Standard-Themen fast durch:
> blöder Lift, schlechte Strecken. Fehlt noch teure Liftpreise.



Bremswellen sind ja jetzt eigentlich auch schon durch...

Die Woche endlich unsere Karten bekommen... Morgen ist die Affenbande am Start!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. Mai 2011)

ickse auch..


----------



## LoonyG (20. Mai 2011)

moinsen

die Geck´oZ Fraktion wird am Sonntag mal vorbeischaun...

greetz v. LoonyG u Co


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Mai 2011)

türlich bin ich dieses WE am Start


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (21. Mai 2011)

Super, Auto steht gepackt draußen, Semmeln sind geschmiert, Getränke in der Kühltasche, GoPro geladen, Bike hergerichtet (Bremsen spätnachts noch entlüftet) - und jetzt streikt die Batterie vom Vierrad.  

 ...zum Kotzen.

Milki


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2011)

organisier dir doch a paar leute zum anschieben oder starthilfekabel
Viel Glück


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (21. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> organisier dir doch a paar leute zum anschieben oder starthilfekabel
> Viel Glück



Danke. Hab's versucht, kurzfristig wen zu organisieren, hat leider nicht geklappt. ADAC usw. lohnt nimmer, weil's dann zu spät wird, hab' ja ca. eineinhalb Stunden Anreise und dann ist der Bikeparktag nur noch halb. Muss wohl auf morgen verschieben. 

Gruß 
Milki


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Mai 2011)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Danke. Hab's versucht, kurzfristig wen zu organisieren, hat leider nicht geklappt. ADAC usw. lohnt nimmer, weil's dann zu spät wird, hab' ja ca. eineinhalb Stunden Anreise und dann ist der Bikeparktag nur noch halb. Muss wohl auf morgen verschieben.
> 
> Gruß
> Milki




Wohnort Oberbayern nord... evtl. ist Ingolstadt/Manching in Bikereichweite bzw. falls Dein Auto inzwischen wieder geht dann empfehle ich Dir das Motocrossrennen in Manching. Hat auch was mit Offroad zu tun und ist evtl. interessant um den Tag doch noch sinnvoll zu gestalten.

Das Rennen ist übrigens morgen auch noch... inkl. einiger Verkaufsstände für Bekleidung, Zubehör, alle Leatt Braces sind dort zu sehen usw.  ... für den Worst Case Fall.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Mai 2011)

Gestern is ja schon wieder nen Radl vom Lift gefallen weils nicht richtig hingehangen wurde. Zum Glück aber nichts passiert.
Also darauf achten, dass das Radl mit der Sattelnase aufgehängt wird und nicht mit dem Sattel auf dem Metalzapfen.

Nachdem nun die Natur sich den eigentlichen Mittelteil der Strecke zurückerobert hat, wird da mal wieder was richtiges gebaut?
Der momentane Mittelteil ist ja nich so das gelbe vom Ei.
Hab auch noch keinen getroffen, der nicht darüber gemeckert hat.
Der Einstieg ist witzig, aber dann wird doch der ganze Platz verschenkt.
Natürlich schwierig auf diesem dünnen Streifen mit all den Felsen mal schnell einen neuen Abschnitt zu bauen.

Freeride ist aber nen absolutes Highlight


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (22. Mai 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wohnort Oberbayern nord... evtl. ist Ingolstadt/Manching in Bikereichweite bzw. falls Dein Auto inzwischen wieder geht dann empfehle ich Dir das Motocrossrennen in Manching. Hat auch was mit Offroad zu tun und ist evtl. interessant um den Tag doch noch sinnvoll zu gestalten.
> 
> Das Rennen ist übrigens morgen auch noch... inkl. einiger Verkaufsstände für Bekleidung, Zubehör, alle Leatt Braces sind dort zu sehen usw.  ... für den Worst Case Fall.



Merci für den Tipp  leider zu spät gelesen. Immerhin läuft die Karre jetzt wieder, also geht's nächstes WE weiter. 

Gruß Milki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (22. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Gestern is ja schon wieder nen Radl vom Lift gefallen weils nicht richtig hingehangen wurde. Zum Glück aber nichts passiert.
> Also darauf achten, dass das Radl mit der Sattelnase aufgehängt wird und nicht mit dem Sattel auf dem Metalzapfen.
> 
> Nachdem nun die Natur sich den eigentlichen Mittelteil der Strecke zurückerobert hat, wird da mal wieder was richtiges gebaut?
> ...



Welche Strecke meinst du?  Flow Country?  Downhill?  Bei mir is der Sattel im Metalzapfen sicherer.  wo es runtergefallen ist war es nur auf der Sattelnase bei ner Windböhe hat es sich dann entschieden einen Drop hinzulegen. 

MFG NIK


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2011)

Das radl ist genau an der kritischen schlagenden liftstütze (seil unter den rollen) unten gelegen ... ist ein schmaler grad zwischen sicher hängen und runterfallen.

Ansonsten find ich das das Mittelstück des dh gar Net so schlecht is, sonst wärs nur durchfliegen. Ist eine interessante rhythmusänderung


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Mai 2011)

meinte die DH Strecke

wobei der Einsteig noch richtig Spaß macht und gerade Kurven schaden der Strecke auch nich, aber das Stück macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. 
Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, aber bei der Gruppe mit der ich unterwegs war, gabs eigentlich niemandem dem das Stück gefallen hat

war nicht dabei als das Rad viel, aber war das Radl eines Bekannten
komisch nur, dass plötzlich anscheinend so viele Räder runterfallen


----------



## _evolution_ (22. Mai 2011)

jo da war gestern mal ein etwas jüngerer am lift, der hat die bikes immer mit der sattelnase auf den haken gehängt. wenn der sattel dann entsprechend gebaut ist und es eben bei dem einen masten so arg wackelt, dann reichts, dass die kiste paar meter tiefer liegt. musste gestern auch mein bike mal am lift vom haken aufs rohr runterheben...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Mai 2011)

ich fand die dh auch rel. cool. bin zwar nur halbgas gefahren, aber ging scho - ich kann aber an Batman scho gut vrstehen, grad des stück vorm Wiesengap / die Landung vom Gap sind derb am Sack..zmindest die Landung sollt ma richten, dass man nicht denkt man springt in an Bomentrichter...


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2011)

@Batman: Du warst gestern am Geisskopf ?!?!?! wir auch ... wo warst Du ? 

bestes Wetter gestern, kleinen Sonnenbrand davon getragen - 1a Geissi macht echt Spass wie sau  bissl Prominenz war ja auch am Start ... zum ersten mal den Flow Country unter die Stollen genommen und bockt schon ... 

weiss jemand was dem / der mit dem Huschrauber passiert ist? Hoffe wird wieder ...


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (23. Mai 2011)

ja gute Besserung an den Hubschrauber Piloten.

... Aber der, den es auf dem Schotterweg zum flow gerissen hat, sah auch nicht so gesund aus.

War super gestern, besonders um die Mittagszeit als alle beim Essen saßen!  Da war dann der Lift leer.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Batman: Du warst gestern am Geisskopf ?!?!?! wir auch ... wo warst Du ?
> 
> bestes Wetter gestern, kleinen Sonnenbrand davon getragen - 1a Geissi macht echt Spass wie sau  bissl Prominenz war ja auch am Start ... zum ersten mal den Flow Country unter die Stollen genommen und bockt schon ...
> 
> weiss jemand was dem / der mit dem Huschrauber passiert ist? Hoffe wird wieder ...



gestern auch nochmal Hubschrauber? Am Samstag hatte der ADAC Heli schon ziemlich knapp bei der Dirtline eingeparkt


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> gestern auch nochmal Hubschrauber? Am Samstag hatte der ADAC Heli schon ziemlich knapp bei der Dirtline eingeparkt



jepp ... gestern leider noch mal, auch wieder neben der Dirtline, aber denke mal da ist schon sein "Stammparkplatz" ... leider ... 

der sich auf der Zufahrt zum FlowCountry zerballert hat, sollen nur Prellungen gewesen sein, unsere Gruppe hat "Ersthilfe" geleistet inkl. Sanker benachrichten ... 

es sollte sich echt jemand auf der Zufahrt hinstellen, und den ganzen Rasern die Karte einfach entziehen, und heim schicken, anders lernen die es nicht ... leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2011)

Laserpistole mit Tempolimit 20, jeder km/h drüber kostet nen Euro


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (23. Mai 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> es sollte sich echt jemand auf der Zufahrt hinstellen, und den ganzen Rasern die Karte einfach entziehen, und heim schicken, anders lernen die es nicht ... leider



stimmt, so ein typ mit nem level.ten shirt und session hat vor mir in der Kurve auch beinahe zwei Wanderer umgemäht, und dann auch noch so gut gebremst dass denen die schottersteine um die Ohren geflogen sind. 

Aber 3-4 "Langsam!" Schilder könnten echt nicht Schaden, bzw statt durch die Schotterkurve die Biker links das Stück über die Rodelbahn leiten. Die macht dann auch noch Spass.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2011)

@Jan
waren Do und Fr am GK
aber Allemalles Kumpels waren Sa am GK und wir haben danach bei mir im Hof gequatscht

eine Ladung Erde wäre wirklich super in der Landung vom Gap
könnte man ja von dem dicken Skisprung klauen 
das scheppert immer ordentlich beim Landen und kostet unnötig Material


----------



## Burnhard (23. Mai 2011)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> Aber 3-4 "Langsam!" Schilder könnten echt nicht Schaden, bzw statt durch die Schotterkurve die Biker links das Stück über die Rodelbahn leiten. Die macht dann auch noch Spass.



Eben, wenn man nicht hier im Forum mitliest ist man sich der Problematik nicht wirklich bewusst. Auch wenn man fast von selbst drauf kommen könnt, dass man n bisschen auf Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen sollte...


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (23. Mai 2011)

Beste was ich gehört habe gestern:

Sagt ein Biker zum Anderen:
"Du lass' mal lieber langsam fahren, nicht dass uns der nik rauszieht"


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2011)

was erwartet Ihr denn 
war doch klarr, dass sich da jeder zum Start des Traisl mit offenen Bremsen rollen läßt

man sollte halt eine Spur für die Radler am Rand des Weges markieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> man sollte halt eine Spur für die Radler am Rand des Weges markieren



Danke das jetzt der zweite dran denkt... siehe meine Posts vor 1-2 Seiten.

Ich hoff der Trail ist noch so lang auf bis ichs auch nach BMais schaffe denn wenn ich das so lese und die Drohung ernst gemeint ist dauerts wohl nimmer lang.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2011)

Wieso kann man eigentlich die Wanderer nicht überhaupt großräumiger um den Bike-Teil des Berges herumführen ?
Mit denen kommt man sich mit oder ohne Flow-Trail immer wieder ins Gehege.


----------



## LoonyG (23. Mai 2011)

moin moin

wollte gestern ein paar Spacken, die meinten direkt hinter einer kleinen Gruppe Wanderer eine Vollbremsung ziehen zu müssen, in die Schranken weisen

als antworten kamen:

was müssen die auch hier im Park zufuss rumlaufen,
wir fahren so wie wir wollen, schließlich zahlen wir dafür,
das geht dich nix an,

bei dem Spruch: das sagt uns einer der mitm Irokesen aufm Helm
währ mir dann beinahe die Hand ausgerutscht

auch muss ich zugeben das ich gestern nicht über die Freeride zum Flow gefahren bin, ( Freeride konnte ich gestern wegen AuaSchulter leider nicht fahren ) auch hatten wir gestern mehrere Begegnungen mit Wanderern, wir sind immer schöööön langsam an den Leuten vorbeigefahren, haben gegrüßt, und die Wandersleute haben dann sogar zurück gegrüßt.....

also, geht doch auch so, leben und leben lassen

PS. wenn in Zukunft einer der Dirtpfosten meint, er müsse mich blöd anmachen, wenn ich ihn auf sein Fehlverhalten aufmerksam mache, lernt er oder sie mich mal von meiner unangenehmen Seite kennen!!
Und wer mich kennt ( Körpervolumen ) kann sich vorstellen, das es dann nicht lustig wird für IHN

Greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2011)

> Und wer mich kennt ( Körpervolumen ) ....



ein adipöser Radler mit Wischmop auf dem Helm ist jetzt aber vielleicht nicht wirklich die passende Respektsperson bei den Dirtkiddies :

rumpöpeln hilft da nix
da muss eine richtige Lösung her
früher oder später wird sich ein Wanderer beschweren und auch Gehör finden
und dann ists zu spät


----------



## LoonyG (23. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ein adipöser Radler mit Wischmop auf dem Helm ist jetzt aber vielleicht nicht wirklich die passende Respektsperson bei den Dirtkiddies :
> 
> rumpöpeln hilft da nix
> da muss eine richtige Lösung her
> ...



eha

bezeichnest Du meine stätig schrumpfende Hangabtriebsmasse als Adipös!!, 
des is aba ned nett

und rumpöbeln tu ich bestimmt nicht, ich bleibe immer stehts höflich, blos irgend wann hab ich dann auch mal genug .

das da so schnell wie möglich eine Lösung her muss ist klar

man könnte ja die ganz alte Freeride ( Rodelbahn ) als Zufahrt öffnen, die kreuzt den Kiesweg nur einmal,

am besten den Flow Trail bis ganz nach oben bauen und ruh is

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> früher oder später wird sich ein Wanderer beschweren und auch Gehör finden
> und dann ists zu spät



Word  ... und schnell - sonst nix mehr Flow Country bzw. schlimmstenfalls bekommt der Park noch mehr ärger ...


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Mai 2011)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> Beste was ich gehört habe gestern:
> 
> Sagt ein Biker zum Anderen:
> "Du lass' mal lieber langsam fahren, nicht dass uns der nik rauszieht"



   nein schmarn danke das wenigstens die meisten langsam gefahren sind, wer rasen will kann auch über die winterrodelbahn fahrn und runterpreschen.  @jansonjanson hab mir fast gedacht das ich den vor mir in der Flow doch irgendwo her kenn  

@  looney ich hab nichts gesehen wenns  mal knallt, solche Leute wollens einfach ned verstehen -.-   war der mit der Gerissenen Kette 

MFG NIK


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2011)

LoonyG schrieb:


> eha
> 
> bezeichnest Du meine stätig schrumpfende Hangabtriebsmasse als Adipös!!,
> des is aba ned nett



konnt einfach nicht widerstehen 
Deine Formulierung hat förmlich danach gebettelt kommentiert zu werden 

man könnte ja den Kalkmarkierer vom Fußballplatz um die Ecke holen und ne Fahrspur markieren, aber ob sich da jemand drann hält ist halt auch fraglich und muss immer wieder erneuert werden

dazu noch große Schilder, dass die Radler ganz rechts auf der Spur fahren sollen
und ein paar Schilder für die Wanderer, dass auf der Spur Radler runterkommen


----------



## Stilwerk (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin den Flow letzten Herbst schon gefahren und fand das mit den Feldwegen vorher und nachher total bescheiden. Aber gut, war halt noch nicht fertig... Aber weitergebaut wurde ja offensichtlich auch nicht 

Beschildert war natürlich auch nix - weder wo ich hin muss, noch dass ich auf Wanderer aufpassen soll. Wir sind natürlich trotzdem langsam runter und hatten sogar ein überaus nettes Gespräch mit Wanderern am Beginn zum Flow-Trail 

Die Rodelbahn kenne ich gar nicht und dass man über die Freeride fahren kann, wusste ich auch nicht. Ist es denn so schwer, da ein paar Schilder aufzustellen???  Noch dazu wenn man eh schon Probleme hat... Versteh ich absolut nicht!!! 

P.S. Das mit den Bikes im Lift ist auch unglaublich schlecht gelöst! Mein Bike musste ich immer festhalten, dass es sich nicht dreht und runterfällt 

P.P.S. Kümmert sich überhaupt jemand um den Park??? Manchmal kommt man echt ins grübeln...


----------



## LoonyG (23. Mai 2011)

@oBATMANo

so sei Dir verziehen, so gebe er sich auf dem nächsten Ausritt zu erkennen, dann reichen uns die Schergen Hopfenkaltschahle zur Versöhnung

@ Nik

ey, ich weis doch wer Du bist........,


ja ne, mal im ernst, die alte Rodelbahn ist doch als Zufahrt zum Flow, meiner Meinung bestens geeignet.......oda?

Da Loony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Mai 2011)

hehe, jo eigentlich schon weil es sogar ein bisschen Spaß macht


----------



## hofschalk (23. Mai 2011)

werd mich mi+do auch mal wieder an gkopf begeben...wo ist denn diese ominöse alte rodelbahn, wenn die so praktisch ist?


----------



## LoonyG (23. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> werd mich mi+do auch mal wieder an gkopf begeben...wo ist denn diese ominöse alte rodelbahn, wenn die so praktisch ist?




moin

ich bin am Donnerstag auch am Start, kann ich dir gerne zeigen

die alte Freeride, geht da wo du links in den FR abbiegst, geradeaus
kreuzt den Schotterweg einmal, dann sinds noch zwei Kurven, und du bist Quwasi schon am Start der Flow 

greetz


----------



## hofschalk (24. Mai 2011)

Ausgezeichnet.......hoffe wir sehen uns am Donnerstag.....bist ja anscheinend nicht zu übersehen


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Mai 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> @jansonjanson hab mir fast gedacht das ich den vor mir in der Flow doch irgendwo her kenn
> 
> MFG NIK




jo - glaub du standest bei unseren letzten Abfahrt mal links, und bist dann gleich hinterher  Hab Dich auch noch so ausm Augenwinkel gesehen....

was ich bis jetzt am praktischten fand, normal die Freeride fahren, dann über den Schotterweg drüber und weiter die Freeride, dann kommt man mal auf nen alten Weg, wo es dann links weiter die Freeride geht, da einfach geradeaus auf dem alten Forstweg. Hast dann kurz bissl zu treten, dann kommt ma wieder aufm Schotterweg, diesen kurz hoch schieben ( nicht mal 1 min ) und schon ist man am Start des FCT ... hat man paar hm noch der Freeride mitgenommen und läuft nicht Gefahr den Schotterweg runter zu ballern bzw. sich zu zerlegen  ... sorry


----------



## hofschalk (24. Mai 2011)

werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren!!!

ist die hütte an der Talstation eigentlich schon wieder offen? letztes jahr haben die da umgebaut. kann man da eigentlich auch übernachten?

fragen über fragen


----------



## LoonyG (24. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren!!!
> 
> ist die hütte an der Talstation eigentlich schon wieder offen? letztes jahr haben die da umgebaut. kann man da eigentlich auch übernachten?
> 
> fragen über fragen



hat wieder offen, ob man da übernachten kann, weis ich leider nicht,
aber 500m weiter in Habischrid gibt es jede menge Pensionen
Haus König, Schäffler, Geisskopf Alm ( da hab ich gehört, das es die beiden mit ihrer oberleckeren Küche leider nicht mehr gibt )

greetz v. Günne


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2011)

Schäffler ist leider mittlerweile ganz schön teuer geworden.

25,50  pro Mann/Nacht inkl. minimalistischem Frühstück 

kennt da wer günstigere Alternativen für 1-2 Nächte?
Ferienwohnung bekommt man ja selten für so kurze Zeiträume.


----------



## LoonyG (24. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Schäffler ist leider mittlerweile ganz schön teuer geworden.
> 
> 25,50  pro Mann/Nacht inkl. minimalistischem Frühstück
> 
> ...



hab früher immer in der Pension König gewohnt, die ham sogar ne Sauna und nen Pool im Garten, wir hatten auch immer unseren eigenen Grill dabei und durften auf der Terasse grillen, wie es da jetzt ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, war vor 4 Jahren das letzte mal da,

ich glaub die Pension "Sonnenhof" hinterm Schäffler hat auch kurzfristige Ferienwohnungen.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (24. Mai 2011)

schade ist, dass der forstgasthof anscheinend den besitzer gewechselt hat. Jetz is leider nix mehr mit Riesenschnitzel zum Schnäppchenpreis, ganz zu schweigen von den dermaßen unfreundlichen Bedienungen... sehr schade und fehlt auch irgendwie, das gehörte einfach dazu. -.-
..oder war das nur am Eröffnungswochenende? hab seitdem dort nix mehr gegessen.


----------



## LoonyG (24. Mai 2011)

nochmal ich

Geisskopfalm gibt es noch, hat nur neue Besitzer, hab grad mit denen telefoniert, zimmer mit Frühstück ca 20

Tel:099201801546

oder

http://www.geisskopfalm.eu/

greetz


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2011)

LoonyG schrieb:


> hab früher immer in der Pension König gewohnt, die ham sogar ne Sauna und nen Pool im Garten, wir hatten auch immer unseren eigenen Grill dabei und durften auf der Terasse grillen, wie es da jetzt ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, war vor 4 Jahren das letzte mal da



und ich letzten Herbst  Hat sich nix geändert, nur das mit dem Grillen hatte ich nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## hofschalk (24. Mai 2011)

klingt ja alles prima...glaub da schneie ich heut abend vorbei...gemütlicher als die isomatte


----------



## Schoasdromme (24. Mai 2011)

xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach: der Freeride kommt auf Höhe des You Go First Roadgaps auf einen Forstweg raus, diesen rechter Hand für 250m folgen. Dieser Forstweg mündet auf die Schotterstraße, hier wieder rechts und dann ist man nach weiteren 50m am Eingang des Flow Country.



Gut zu wissen .
Nur schade , daß das niemand von der Bikestation erwähnt .
Die Forststraße zum Flow verschlingt ja schon fast den halben , eh viel zu kurzen Berg ...


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. Mai 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jo - glaub du standest bei unseren letzten Abfahrt mal links, und bist dann gleich hinterher  Hab Dich auch noch so ausm Augenwinkel gesehen....
> 
> ...



genau der war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (24. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Schäffler ist leider mittlerweile ganz schön teuer geworden.
> 
> 25,50  pro Mann/Nacht inkl. minimalistischem Frühstück
> 
> ...



http://ferienpark-bischofsmais.de/hp1/Start.htm
kann ich nur empfehlen, ab einer Nacht, günstig, Hallen-bzw. Schwimmbad, usw. usw.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Mai 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> schade ist, dass der forstgasthof anscheinend den besitzer gewechselt hat. Jetz is leider nix mehr mit Riesenschnitzel zum Schnäppchenpreis, ganz zu schweigen von den dermaßen unfreundlichen Bedienungen... sehr schade und fehlt auch irgendwie, das gehörte einfach dazu. -.-
> ..oder war das nur am Eröffnungswochenende? hab seitdem dort nix mehr gegessen.



Hat auch den Besitzer gewechselt bzw den Pächter.
Gehört jetzt dem selben wie die Hütte oben...


----------



## Burnhard (24. Mai 2011)

Dem : "Bestellt den Kuchen lieber bei mir (Bedienung), drinnen hat heute noch niemand einen bekommen und wurde immer wieder weggeschickt?"
Cooler Typ


----------



## xxArtusxx (24. Mai 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen .
> Nur schade , daß das niemand von der Bikestation erwähnt .
> Die Forststraße zum Flow verschlingt ja schon fast den halben , eh viel zu kurzen Berg ...



Willkommen im Bayerischen Wald! 


Spaß beiseite, alleine schon in ihrem eigenem Interesse (möglicher Ärger mit Wanderern) wäre es sinnvoll solche Infos an die Bikeparkbesucher weiter zu geben.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Mai 2011)

ich glaub der Flowtrail ist eh extra versteckt, damit ihn keiner findet und kaputt fährt


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ich glaub der Flowtrail ist eh extra versteckt, damit ihn keiner findet und kaputt fährt



ja das ist die bayrische maßnahme gegen bremswellen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> klingt ja alles prima...glaub da schneie ich heut abend vorbei...gemütlicher als die isomatte



Exped Evazote Doublemat + Therm A Rest Trail Pro drauf kann ich wärmstens empfehlen und ist besser als jede durchgeflakte Pensionsmatratze. 

So ein Campabend mit paar Leuten, Lagerfeuer und Getränken am Bikepark ziehe ich jeder Pension vor.


----------



## homerkills (25. Mai 2011)

wo kann man denn abends in der näheren umgebung hingehen??
wäre deggendorf einen abendlichen ausflug wert?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. Mai 2011)

homerkills schrieb:


> wäre deggendorf einen abendlichen ausflug wert?



nichtmal tagsüber


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ja das ist die bayrische maßnahme gegen bremswellen



die gibts doch aber schon auf der Forststraße  

@homerkills: wieso Deggendorf, Tschechien ist doch nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2011)

deggendorf erst ab donnerstag lass es deggendorf is richtg mies zum weggehen und es laufen nur bauern rum und studenten die meinen das sie auf Schnösel machen müssen...


----------



## homerkills (25. Mai 2011)

klingt ja weniger nach spaß....deggendorf war nur ein beispiel da es auf der landkarte am "größten" erschien...

bin anfang juni mit 3 oder 4 leuten in b-mais und wollte einfach mal hören was da nach dem biken so gebacken ist...

also her mit den infos liebe locals..wo muss ich hin...wo auf keinen fall..


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2011)

berghaus an der rusel oben -> DONT DO THIS


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2011)

Stadt Regen ---> Big fail , kommt drauf an was du machen willst. discos und bars gibts hier genung da Studentenstadt(DEG)


----------



## homerkills (25. Mai 2011)

welche ist jetzt die studentenstadt? 
klingt super....mit "eingebildeten schnöseln" kann ich um...


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2011)

Deggendorf. Was willst du? tanzen? Kneipe oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## homerkills (25. Mai 2011)

eher so richtung kneipe/bar....ich kann nicht tanzen


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2011)

würd ich fast Sams Bar oder Freudenhaus empfehlen (obwohl letzteres eher ein Club is) 

hier ne kleine Auswahl:

http://www.qype.com/de224-deggendorf/categories/609-bars-und-kneipen-in-deggendorf


----------



## homerkills (25. Mai 2011)

wohin gehst du denn so ??...falls du überhaupt in so läden gehst...
deine videos lassen auf rock-schuppen schließen...geht in der richtung bei euch was??

dank für den link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2011)

ne leider nicht wiklich... 

eher noch el torro aber der laden is auch ned des wahre, im Sommer bin ich eigentlich ned so der Weggeher, wenn ich weggehe fahre ich nach München und geh ins Rockstudio oder Backstage


----------



## homerkills (25. Mai 2011)

alles klar...danke dir.
vllt sieht man sich ja am geisskopp

grüße


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2011)

Genieße doch einfach die Ruhe im tiefen bayerischen Wald


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (25. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Genieße doch einfach die Ruhe im tiefen bayerischen Wald





Appropos Ruhe, weil ich's gerade seh': ist vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber kann man am Ochsekopf eigentlich auch irgendwo so zelten wie am Geiskopf? 

Milki


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Mai 2011)

@ homerkills: Nimm nen halben Ster Holz mit, schmeiss 2 Kisten Bier in den kühlen Bach im Wald am Ende des Parkplatzes, Grill, Grillkohle, paar Steaks und mir würd mit meinen Bikekumpls in BMais nach dem Biken nicht langweilig werden...


Es sei denn Du gehörst zu diesen eingebildeten Schnöseln die sich zu schad für ne Parkplatzparty und campen sind...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Appropos Ruhe, weil ich's gerade seh': ist vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber kann man am Ochsekopf eigentlich auch irgendwo so zelten wie am Geiskopf?
> 
> Milki


 
offiziell nicht, aber auf dem Parkplatz der an der strasse kurz vor Fleckl (von Fichtlberg/Neubau her kommend) liegt, sollte es keine Probleme geben.

direkt unterhalb der Seilbahn ist noch nen Schotterparkplatz (auf der anderen Seite der Strasse), denk das es auch da geduldet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (26. Mai 2011)

Zelten Oko:
hab auch schon welche direkt auf der Wiese neben dem Lift zelten sehen
einfach mal nett fragen


----------



## LoonyG (27. Mai 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet.......hoffe wir sehen uns am Donnerstag.....bist ja anscheinend nicht zu übersehen



moin moin

wie hattest Du mich nur erkannt 

hoff Ihr hattet noch eine gute heimfahrt

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Mai 2011)

Sind am Samstag da!


----------



## hofschalk (27. Mai 2011)

LoonyG schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wie hattest Du mich nur erkannt
> 
> ...



jo, hat gepasst...hab dich natürlich am helm erkannt


----------



## Grossman_nik (27. Mai 2011)

WE wieder mal am Geisskopf


----------



## Burnhard (27. Mai 2011)

Fährt zufällig jemand am Sonntag von München nach Bmais und hat noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (29. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, was das Feuerwehrgroßaufgebot heute um ca. halb 5 auf den Plan gerufen hat? 

Gruß 
Milki


----------



## P3 Killa (29. Mai 2011)

Ja was is denn dabei raus gekommen?
Ich war da grad am Parkplatz und wurde mehrmals von der Feuerwehr gefragt ob ich ein Feuer oder rauch gesehen habe... Ich gehe mal von einem Fehlalarm aus?
Ansonsten ein super geiles WE!


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. Mai 2011)

Sau cool des WE


----------



## tifortu (29. Mai 2011)

Ich fands auch super!!

Weiss jemand, wer auf dem DH am Sonntag Bilder gemacht hat und woher man die bekommen kann? Da würde ich mich tierisch freuen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (30. Mai 2011)

Ist der Kerl mit dem Einrad eigentlich öfters da?


----------



## gigo (30. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Fotos würde mich auch interessieren! Später hat er auch noch Fotos auf der Freeride-Strecke geschossen. Da hat's dann mitten im Sprung plötzlich geblitzt


----------



## Dorna (30. Mai 2011)

Wir haben erst gedacht, ein Fahrer hätte einen Unfall gehabt, als das erste Blaulicht bei der Heimfahrt an uns vorbei ist. Die vielen Feuerwehrfahrzeuge im Anschluss allerdings waren dann doch irgendwie unheimlich...
Ich war zum ersten Mal am Geißkopf und mir hat der Park von allen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, am besten gefallen, man hat eine ziemliche Vielfalt an Strecken (auch wenn ich nicht mit allen zurecht gekommen bin und die nächsten Tage erstmal außer Gefecht gesetzt sein werde).

Das mit der MFG hat auch super geklappt, vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung!

Geißkopp, ich komm wieder


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Mai 2011)

gegen Ende des Liftbetriebes gabs Verdacht auf Waldbrand, von unten gesehen auf der linken Seite des Lifts. Deshalb das riesige Feuerwehraufgebot. anscheinend is aber nix dabei rausgekommen.

Der mitm Einrad is mir auch aufgefallen, der war echt gut. Hat aber englisch gesprochen, deshalb geh ich mal davon aus, dass er nicht öfter hier ist.


----------



## Burnhard (30. Mai 2011)

Letzte Woche war aber auch schon einer mitm Einrad unterwegs.


----------



## Brixton (30. Mai 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die 2. Quer"Waldautobahn" in der FR oder?


Ich probiers noch mal mit euch 
Komm ich auch von der 2. Querstraße auf der FR an die Flowcountry ?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## teatimetom (30. Mai 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich probiers noch mal mit euch
> Komm ich auch von der 2. Querstraße auf der FR an die Flowcountry ?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



ja kommst du , wenn du kurz rechts hochschiebst oder trittst.
Mit dieser Querstrasse kommst, wenn du links fährst ,an den Anfang der 4x und Dual Strecke.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Mai 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich probiers noch mal mit euch
> Komm ich auch von der 2. Querstraße auf der FR an die Flowcountry ?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



ja, aber ein Stück weiter oberhalb auf der FR den eher schmalen Waldweg weiterzufahren macht's viel einfacher, da gehts nur mal 10m bergauf.

Es geht auf der FR mal eine Rechtskurve schon fast als Anlieger auf ein ca. 50m ebenes gerades Stück. Von dort geht der FR links weg in eine tief ausgefahrene Rille zwischen den Bäumen durch. Da nicht links sondern gerade aus, später auf dem Schotter noch 30m und schon ist man am FCT.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Mai 2011)

Mit einem Einrad hab ich auch schon öfter jemand im Bikepark gesehn... schaut lässig aus.


Waldbrand im Moment bei der Trockenheit... ja da geht ne grosse Schleife raus.

Vorsicht mit der Zigarette liebe Raucher!



Hat nicht jemand in der Arbeit ein Laminiergerät und kann ein paar kleine Schildchen oder Pfeile aufstellen? Wenn die vom Bikepark das nicht gebacken bekommen müsst halt evtl. wer Eigeniniative ergreifen der die Möglichkeit hätte...

Damit könnt dann jeder den Start einfach finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Juni 2011)

So kommt man von der FR zur Flow


----------



## LoonyG (1. Juni 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> [YT]fOtCGIIAPoI[ /YT ]


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Juni 2011)

jetzt funktioniert  der Link


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> jetzt funktioniert  der Link



geisskopf, der beste teil davon  

aber nic, seit wann bist du  mr. no-gloves ?  
und schneller laufen lassen zählt ned


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Juni 2011)

nur bis jetzt ich bestell mir wieder Handschuhe, hab einen meiner eig. neuen Handschuhe wohl in Osternohe mal liegen lassen-.- Vid läuft aber nur vom Weg bis zur Flow schneller


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2011)

ja in dem teil zwischen fr ende und anfang flowcountry rast ihr ganzschön den berg hoch 

sag mal wurde am freeride oben ausgeholzt ?
da fehlen glaub ich ein paar bäume im vergleich zu leztem herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (1. Juni 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ja in dem teil zwischen fr ende und anfang flowcountry rast ihr ganzschön den berg hoch
> 
> sag mal wurde am freeride oben ausgeholzt ?
> da fehlen glaub ich ein paar bäume im vergleich zu leztem herbst.



ja, wurde a bissl geholzt


----------



## Dorna (1. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Video!!! Macht Spaß, es im Nachhinein nochmal zu sehen


----------



## Brixton (1. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne die normale Zufahrt aber ich möchte so weit wie möglich die Fr runter und erst dann auf die Fc Strecke. Und am Eingang der Fc kommt ja noch ne feldsteasse ran. 


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ja, aber ein Stück weiter oberhalb auf der FR den eher schmalen Waldweg weiterzufahren macht's viel einfacher, da gehts nur mal 10m bergauf.
> 
> Es geht auf der FR mal eine Rechtskurve schon fast als Anlieger auf ein ca. 50m ebenes gerades Stück. Von dort geht der FR links weg in eine tief ausgefahrene Rille zwischen den Bäumen durch. Da nicht links sondern gerade aus, später auf dem Schotter noch 30m und schon ist man am FCT.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juni 2011)

schau dir das Video vom Nik an, der fährt das, was ich beschrieben hab. Du kannst aber auch die FR noch weiter fahren (im Video bei 1:12 links rein) dann kommst du auch auf den Schotterweg raus, musst dann aber schon nennenswert bergauf fahren.


----------



## gigo (2. Juni 2011)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wer da letzten Sonntag fotografiert hat?


----------



## Brixton (2. Juni 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> geil.  Sorry das ich nochmal so dumm frage , wartet ihr dann beim lift oder beim shop? MFG Nik


nik hast Du ein schwarz/neongelbes Demo ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juni 2011)

ne ein Monstergrün Schwarzes


----------



## Brixton (2. Juni 2011)

Geile maschine!
2 oder 3 davon fahren doch am GK damit. Eins davon hab ich vor 3 wochen bei der bergwachthütte probiert. Ich habn kupferfarbenes Remedy. Warst Du des ? 
Oder bist Du einer von denen die vor 2 monaten schon immer rauf geschoben haben ? ;-)


----------



## Priest0r (2. Juni 2011)

mein zweites ich sagt mir, dass leider kein zeigbares bild von allen anfragenden hier dabei ist


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Juni 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> mein zweites ich sagt mir, dass leider kein zeigbares bild von allen anfragenden hier dabei ist



chrchr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2011)

Mickey, Kohle ist angekommen... hab ich am WE was zum aufn Kopf haun


----------



## Volc0m (5. Juni 2011)

Hiho!

/edit:
gnaha, ich Depp. natürlich sollte noch etwas mehr folgen... ^^

also:
weiß jemand wer am Fr/Sa so motiviert Fotos geschossen hat?
Hatte auf dem FR öfters mal ne Linse vor mir, nun frag ich mich, wo diese
Lichtbildwerke so verweilen. 

cheers


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Juni 2011)

wo gibts Fotos vom Sonntag?


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Juni 2011)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> /edit:
> gnaha, ich Depp. natürlich sollte noch etwas mehr folgen... ^^
> ...



Möglicherweise in meiner Nähe.
Ich wars zwar nicht, aber einer von meinen Leuten hat Bilder gemacht.
Er ist glaub ich sogar hier angemeldet, also erst mal Ruhe bewahren.


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Geile maschine!
> 2 oder 3 davon fahren doch am GK damit. Eins davon hab ich vor 3 wochen bei der bergwachthütte probiert. Ich habn kupferfarbenes Remedy. Warst Du des ?
> Oder bist Du einer von denen die vor 2 monaten schon immer rauf geschoben haben ? ;-)



mein nicht. Könnte aber a Kumpel von mir gewesen sein. Sorry war des WE in Leogang darum hats solang gedauert, rauf geschoben hab ich dafür schon


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> mein nicht. Könnte aber a Kumpel von mir gewesen sein. Sorry war des WE in Leogang darum hats solang gedauert, rauf geschoben hab ich dafür schon



und Leogang gut überstanden


----------



## balfa_rider (7. Juni 2011)

Wie letztes Jahr an Pfingensten, auch dieses Jahr am WE wieder eine ganze Mongotruppe aus der Schweiz anwesend. Geht am Abend noch was in Sachen Party? Anyone?


----------



## Toby_1987 (9. Juni 2011)

Wollte im August mal vorbei schauen. Darf man unten auf dem PArkplatz direkt am Bikepark zelten?


----------



## heifisch (9. Juni 2011)

Man kann direkt am Bikepark zelten, sind einige Parkplätze an der Seite dafür gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (9. Juni 2011)

kostet aber bissl was


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Juni 2011)

Falsch! Kostet nichts.


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (9. Juni 2011)

wir mussten am Wochenende zahlen!


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Juni 2011)

wäre mir neu ?!
Wir mussten bisher noch nich löhnen..


----------



## Priest0r (9. Juni 2011)

is doch auch *******gal, das hat nichtmal jmd gefragt

wenn dem so ist wirds justforfunrider schon merken und wohl trotzdem nicht verhungern müssen


----------



## Burnhard (9. Juni 2011)

Mann muss nur was zahlen, wenn man den Stromanschluss benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (10. Juni 2011)

Hat es einen Stromanschluss am Platz?


----------



## Priest0r (10. Juni 2011)

:headshot:


----------



## _evolution_ (10. Juni 2011)

stromanschluss ist da.
zum campen is eigentlich nur der platz rechts oben gedacht, da gibts eben auch den strom.
wir ham teilweise schon was gezahlt, war aber im endeffekt eher freiwillig.
hat noch nie jemand nachgefragt, also is es im normalfall kostenlos.

inzwischen könnten auch die duschen im forstgasthof fertig sein? beim opening fehlten ja anscheinend nur noch die boiler?


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (10. Juni 2011)

Ab Montag sind wir am Start. Wer mich sieht darf mich gerne anquasseln. (Schwarzes Sunn mit alter WC Boxxer) Sind auch bis Freitag da.


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Juni 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und Leogang gut überstanden



freilich  und selbst? hatten gottsei dank gutes Wetter  


Donnerstag auf jeden am Start


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Juni 2011)

Wetter war göttlich die 3 Tage die wir unten waren 
jepp - war super - hat gebockt wie die sau ^^

Leogang wird uns sicherlich wieder sehen ... *g*


----------



## freakezoid (28. Juni 2011)

Kann man am Geißkopf in der nähe des Liftes irgendwo zelten? Hab nur die info mit den Stellplätzen. Aber hab leider kein camper


----------



## heifisch (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dein Zelt auf nem Schotterparkplatz aufstellen kannst, ja. Gibt auch Strom dort gegen Gebühr.


----------



## Prexl (29. Juni 2011)

Schotterparkplatzzelten geht, nimm dir Zimmerernägel oder große Spax und einen Hammer mit, da man mit normalen Heringen fast keine Chance hat.


----------



## freakezoid (29. Juni 2011)

Frage ist ob die das auch erlauben. Weiß jemans bis wann man da anreisen kann? Ich ruf am besten morgen mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (30. Juni 2011)

du kannst solange anreisen - solange du nicht zu müde zum autofahren bist


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juni 2011)

Manche machen sichs ja echt kompliziert....


Da wird seit 10 Jahren gezeltet und gecampt und dann kommt die Frage ob die das erlauben.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juni 2011)

hallo ist jemand morgen im bikepark der mir einen integrierten boxxer vorbau leihen könnte?

habe normalen 1 1/8" vorbau, bräuchte aber wegen zu kurzem schaft meiner neuen boxxer einen integrierten.

vielleicht findet sich wer oder vllt wohnt jemand relativ nah um deggendorf/geißkopf wo ich mir den für einen tag abholen könnt


----------



## mueslimann (13. Juli 2011)

Mal eine Frage. Ich war das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren in B-Mais.

Wie regenanfällig sind die Strecken denn?
Es soll morgen den ganzen Tag durchregnen, ich würde aber gerne Freitag in einen Bikepark fahren, BMais bietet sich an, da Fr das Wetter dort gut werden soll. 
Wird das eine schlammschlacht oder geht es? 
Ich denke mal alle brechsandlastigen Dinge werden gut gehen (Flowcountry etc.) Wie sieht es mit der FR Strecke aus? 
Danke schonmal für alle Hinweise der Dauergäste


----------



## Brixton (13. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte auch heute fahren aber hab probleme mnhandgelenk vom WE. Es hat heute Nacht/Früh geschüttet und es ist auch eben unbeständig und nicht sonnig. Freitag werd ich's dann auch noch mal probieren. Die Schlammschacht finde ich ist nicht so das Thema. Eher rutschiges Geröll und Wurzeln.


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2011)

Geißkopf macht auch im Nassen Spaß, die Wurzeln im allerletzen unteren Teil der Freeride werden zwar kniffiliger aber passt. Der DH geht im Nassen auch erstaunlich gut, wenn man nicht gerade ne 80a mischung drauf hat . Evil Eye und You Go First sind natürlich gesperrt, der YGF ist zur Zeit aber so und so zu und im Trockenen auch schon krank . Die Brechsandstrecken sind natürlich gut zu fahren, der Flow wird allerdings in der Mitte im Nassen leicht schmierig. Erstaunlicher Weiße standen da am WE auch noch einige größere Pfützen während die Dualstrecken vollkommen trocken waren, da scheint das Wasser nicht so gut abzulaufen.

Alles in allem ist der Geißkopf auch im Nassen empfehlenswert.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2011)

wobei der DH deutlich schneller abtrocknet als der FR, dort im Wald hält sich die Nässe wesentlich länger.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2011)

solangs nicht tagelang durchregnet, fehlt sich am geisskopf garnix. kaum beeinträchtigungen


----------



## BKM-SE (19. Juli 2011)

Ich war letzen Samstag auch wieder am Geisskopf und es war wiedermal super 
Hier habe ich auch noch einige aufnahmen die sich im Thread sicher recht gut machen 


mfg SE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OatmilkmansSon (19. Juli 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Ich war letzen Samstag auch wieder am Geisskopf und es war wiedermal super
> Hier habe ich auch noch einige aufnahmen die sich im Thread sicher recht gut machen
> 
> 
> mfg SE



Absolut gelungenes Onboard-Cam-Video, Respekt. Von den gezeigten Fahrkünsten ganz zu schweigen. 

Milki


----------



## mueslimann (21. Juli 2011)

Ich war nun diese Woche mal am Geisskopf. Quasi das erste mal (vor 10 Jahren war ich schonmal dort, habe das MTB-Fahren dann etwas später aber für mehrere Jahre aufgegeben). 
War ein riesen Spaß mir Erfolgserlebnissen und ich komme sicher bald wieder! Tolle Strecken und vor allem die DH hat viel Potential um dort seine Linienwahl zu verbessern. Leider habe ich an dem Tag dort niemand anderen auf der DH getroffen, glaub aber dass ich noch ziemlich langsam war 
Nun interessiert mich mal die Einschätzung derer, die verschiedenste Bikeparks kennen.
Ich kenne bisher sonst nur den am Samerberg. 
Gefahren bin ich jede Strecke außer der "you go first". Und nun frag ich mich etwas. Sind die Strecken (ich meine die DH und FR, bei den anderen stellt sich die Frage ja nicht) am Geißkopf eigentlich eher ruppig?
Ich hatte so den Eindruck. Wenn ich Fotos aus anderen Bikeparks sehe sieht das großteils eher "flowig" aus. Besonders schwer find ich die Strecken nicht, zumindest solange man keinen Zeitdruck hat . Die FR ist halt wie ein wurzliger Singletrail, die DH fand ich schon sehr steinig. Stelle mir die unter Rennbedingungen nicht ganz ohne vor.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2011)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Sind die Strecken (ich meine die DH und FR, bei den anderen stellt sich die Frage ja nicht) am Geißkopf eigentlich eher ruppig?
> Ich hatte so den Eindruck. Wenn ich Fotos aus anderen Bikeparks sehe sieht das großteils eher "flowig" aus.




You made my day, ich lieg unterm Tisch vor lachen.


GK ist der einzigste mir bekannte größere Bikepark (und ich kenne viele) mit einer Streckenpflege/nutzungsgebühr, das Geld scheint aber nie da anzukommen. Mehr sag ich mal nicht sonst schreien wieder so viele.

Lese einfach mal diesen Thread durch bitte...


----------



## teatimetom (22. Juli 2011)

haha jürgen, jetzt lieg ich fast unterm tisch vor lachen 

hier in whistler gibts keine löcher und bremswellen in der strecke  

ist hald einfach ein natursport. und ob die jetzt eine 2 euro streckengebühr nehmen oder nicht....


----------



## heifisch (22. Juli 2011)

Stimmt schon, die Trails sind wirklich nicht gut gepflegt, insbesondere der EvilEye.
Die Streckennutzungsgebühr wird aber auch nur erhoben, weil der Bikepark und der Lift nicht zusammen gehören. D.h. ,soweit ich weiß, der Liftbetreiber teilt seine Einnahmen nicht mit dem Parkbetreiber und der Park muss ja auch von irgendwas leben. Sowas steht auch in der aktuellen FREERIDE im Interview mit Diddie Schneider. Sie haben nur 2 Leute zur Streckenpflege, da die Einnahmen minimal seien. Da wird auch erwähnt, dass in Whistler ständig 40 Leute mit der Streckenpflege beschäftigt seien.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2011)

Tja Tom... was Whistler betrifft ist Dir mein Neid sicher, da kann ich nicht mitsprechen.

Ich hab heute nur ein Leatt Brace Ersatzteil versandt das am Dienstag nach Whistler fliegen darf aber sonst kann ich von dem Park nur träumen... leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (22. Juli 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> .... Da wird auch erwähnt, dass in Whistler ständig 40 Leute mit der Streckenpflege beschäftigt seien.



danke jürgen 
ist aber nicht so das wegen der 40 leute alle strecken wie neu aussehen.

die schaffen es auch grade so den verfall zu verlangsamen.
zu saisonbeginn waren die strecken fast perfekt und jetzt werden die  löcher grösser, aber stört keinen.


----------



## ecbguerilla (9. August 2011)

Hallo, 
wie sieht es aus, hat es heute viel geregnet? Würde gerne morgen fahren, oder wird es ne schlammschlacht?

mfg


----------



## nitrous-20 (9. August 2011)

entschuldigt wenn ich frage,aber welche streckengebühr ? ich war heuer schon paar mal dort habe davon aber nichts mitbekommen.
gruß,
hannes


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. August 2011)

nitrous-20 schrieb:


> entschuldigt wenn ich frage,aber welche streckengebühr ? ich war heuer schon paar mal dort habe davon aber nichts mitbekommen.
> gruß,
> hannes



Bist Du Gravity Card besitzer oder fährste dort mit Deiner RMZ? 

Als GC Besitzer musste nix zahlen, alle anderen müssen vor dem Erwerb eines Lifttickets zum Bikeshop und Streckengebühren zahlen. Da bekommste eine Karte die gibst am Lift ab und kannst dann eine Liftkarte kaufen.


----------



## nitrous-20 (10. August 2011)

Danke für die Info.ja ich hab eine GC
Leider komme ich viel zu selten hin
Gruß
Hannes


----------



## Apeman (10. August 2011)

hi, hab gehört, dass die freeride gesperrt ist? ist da was drann?


----------



## Burnhard (10. August 2011)

War gestern da und die Freeride war offen.
Hat auch kaum geregnet. Alle Strecken sind top in Schuss! Also versteh ich die Diskussion mal wieder nicht...


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. August 2011)

Brauchst ned weil die sowieso um sonst is  GK is top


----------



## ecbguerilla (11. August 2011)

Heute war jemand mit dem foto auf der flow country, der fotograf soll sich mal bitte melden. 
Mfg


----------



## rotzifotzi (18. August 2011)

Wie ist denn Streckenzustand im Moment. Will morgen hinter.
Untergrund trocken -> Minion oder Freeride nach wie vor schlammig? (Swampthing)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. August 2011)

Untergrund trocken --> Minion
Untergrund feucht --> Minion
Untergrund nass --> Minion .... 

man fährt doch sowieso nur noch auf Wurzeln und Steinen...


----------



## oBATMANo (18. August 2011)

Untergrund trocken --> Highroller
Untergrund feucht --> Highroller
Untergrund nass --> Highroller .... 

man fährt doch sowieso nur noch auf Wurzeln und Steinen... 

Swampthing kacke


----------



## _arGh_ (18. August 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Swampthing kacke


----------



## heifisch (18. August 2011)

Ich macht mich nervös, nachdem mein neuer VR Reifen fürn Herbst ein Swampthing werden sollte.. 
Welche Argumente, außer "kacke", sprechen dagegen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. August 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Untergrund trocken --> Highroller
> Untergrund feucht --> Highroller
> Untergrund nass --> Highroller ....
> 
> ...




vr+hr.


----------



## rotzifotzi (18. August 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ich macht mich nervös, nachdem mein neuer VR Reifen fürn Herbst ein Swampthing werden sollte..
> Welche Argumente, außer "kacke", sprechen dagegen?



Vorlieben wie überall.

Meine Frage wurde nicht beantwortet, ich gehe daher von Trocken aus.
Minion.

Sers


----------



## Burnhard (18. August 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ich macht mich nervös, nachdem mein neuer VR Reifen fürn Herbst ein Swampthing werden sollte..
> Welche Argumente, außer "kacke", sprechen dagegen?



Unnötig hoher Verschleiß und Rollwiderstand.
Würd den nur aufziehen, wenn die Strecken wirklich matsching sind.
DH ist ja recht steinig und wird eigentlich nie so schlimm. FR wärs evtl. ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. August 2011)

Streckenzustand war heute trocken, morgen solls aber regen also --> Minion  (Steinig und Wurzlig wie schon gesagt wurde)


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (20. August 2011)

War heute wieder am Geiskopf unterwegs. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Strecken irgendwie wirklich ganz schön "ausgeleihert" sind. Nicht falsch und als Beschwerde verstehen; was mich nur wundert: ich war vor zwei Wochen auch, da ist mir alles ganz normal vorgekommen. Heute ist mir alles irgendwie brutal ausgewaschen erschienen. Alle bekannten Steine ragen viel weiter aus dem Boden, es gibt Löcher, wo vorher keine waren, Rinnen, Standardlines auf denen sich tief eingefahrene Furchen gebildet haben, etc. Ich sprech jetzt hauptsächlich vom DH. Musste mich linemäßig direkt etwas umorientieren. Bin ich irgendwie geblitzdingst worden oder ist das sonst noch jemand aufgefallen? 
Ansonsten: Wenn man sich drauf eingestellt [mehr Luft in die Reifen, neue Lines] - großer Spaß wie immer. Vielleicht wär ein Schild mit Aufschrift: "Vorsicht! Strecke [email protected] Anders fahren als sonst" am Streckenanfang nicht schlecht  

Gruß 
Milki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (20. August 2011)

Das was mir aufgefallen sind, sind die bremsstpeln in der Kurve vor der Flow. Mit dem Rest denk ich muss man leben am gk.


----------



## Apeman (22. August 2011)

Dass man sich den Dh-track in ruhe anschaut, bevor mann vollgas gibt ist wohl aus der Mode gekommen


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (22. August 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> Dass man sich den Dh-track in ruhe anschaut, bevor mann vollgas gibt ist wohl aus der Mode gekommen



War das schon mal in Mode?  
Du hast natürlich recht, aber wenn man halt 10 Samstage jedes mal diesselbe Strecke vorfindet, fährt man halt beim 11. gedankenlos einfach mal so wie sonst immer. Und wundert sich dann evtl. nach zwei-drei Schrecksekunden. Insgesamt ein Fehler, keine Frage.

Gruß 
Milkman's Son


----------



## hofschalk (22. August 2011)

sind denn die Duschen in dem Gasthof mittlerweile geöffnet? wollte morgen mit der Freundin evtl 2 Tage an Geißkopf und nach Spicak kommen. (Mir würde ja der Bikewash reichen  )


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. August 2011)

nein! Bikewash is bei der Hitze sowieso das beste


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. August 2011)

Morgen ist es mal wieder soweit =) Gfrei me unbantig <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2011)

ich werd morgen erstmal nach Spicak schaun


----------



## ecbguerilla (25. August 2011)

heute war spicak super ca. 15 leute da und strecke war sehr gut!


----------



## LoonyG (26. August 2011)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> heute war spicak super ca. 15 leute da und strecke war sehr gut!



war vorgestern auch da, nur ca 10 leute, aber ca 2,5mio wespen
und die kleine am oberen kiosk, is ja niedlich

greetz


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. August 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Untergrund trocken --> Minion
> Untergrund feucht --> Minion
> Untergrund nass --> Minion ....
> 
> man fährt doch sowieso nur noch auf Wurzeln und Steinen...





oBATMANo schrieb:


> Untergrund trocken --> Highroller
> Untergrund feucht --> Highroller
> Untergrund nass --> Highroller ....
> 
> ...





Vorne Minion 

Hinten Highroller oder noch etwas besser Michelin DH16


----------



## oBATMANo (27. August 2011)

DH16 bzw. C16 heißt mittlerweile WildGrip'r

waren gestern und heute auch in Spicak
keine Ahnung, warum ich da noch nich früher war, aber Bmais stinkt dagegen voll ab 
dazu noch extrem billig
5 0,5l Bier & 2 0,5l Cola für 8,90 


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. August 2011)

War gestern in Bischofsmais, woar sauguad 
Kaum Leute da und davon nur nette 

Nur einen hätte ich wirklich in A**** treten können -.-
Fährt n fettes Transition TR 450 und will aalglatte Strecken und bezeichnet es als Frechheit, wie die Strecken beinander sind.
Meine Frage, wie sie den halben Berg wieder aufschütten sollen, hat er leider nicht mehr mitbekommen...
Wieso fahren solche Leute eig noch in Bikepark, wenn ihnen die Strecken eh nicht taugen?
(Ich weiß, dass die Strecken teilweiße miserabel beinander sind, aber mein Gott, ich stell mich drauf ein und gut ist)


----------



## nitrous-20 (28. August 2011)

Downhillstrecke ist keine Autobahn! Ich verstehe auch nicht was die ständige nörgelei von manchen Leuten soll


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2011)

Ich kenne den aktuellen Zustand nicht, aber es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen einer harten DH Strecke und einer ungepflegten harten DH Strecke.


----------



## Grossman_nik (28. August 2011)

leogang z. B.?


----------



## nitrous-20 (29. August 2011)

Ich war gestern in leogang und der DH ist wirklich nicht so schlecht beinander. 
Letztes Jahr war schlimmer.
Man muss sich halt anpassen.ich sehe es eher als herausvorderung,ist auf vielen mx Strecken auch so das diese nicht immer Top gepflegt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2011)

na in leogang musst dir halt überlegen was die im winter mitm skifahrer machen ... wenns da mal keine top gepflegte piste gibt regen sich alle voll auf.

eine DH-strecke muss nicht frei von steinen oder hindernissen sein und darf ruhig anspruch haben. aber auch ich finde das es einen unterschied zwischen ungepflegt ("zerbombt") und anspruchsvoll gibt. 
war gestern am geisskopf ... die dh-strecke ist, wenn man nicht absolut genau weiß wo die linie ist und man diese linie dann auch trifft kein spass mehr. mit relativ wenig einsatz an ein paar stellen könnte man das leicht ändern 

ich find nicht das man das einfach so hinnehmen sollte, dass gar nix getan wird, denn wir zahlen schließlich geld dafür. (die spezifische probleme am geisskopf kenn ich und kanns deshalb auch ein wenig verstehen da ich das gleiche am ochsenkopf miterlebt hab) 
Boykott geht nicht, da ich ja fahren will


----------



## topcop (29. August 2011)

Ist ja schön das du mir in den Arscht treten willst, kannst du auch gerne ist mir gleich...

Ich fahr seit Jahren in verschiede Bikeparks und kann sehr gut einschätzen, in welchem Zustand ne Strecke ist, Auch den Dh in Bischofsmais. Anfang der Saison konnte man ihn noch flüssig fahren. 

Das geht jetzt nicht mehr! Ohne dir sinnfrei dein Material zu zerstören. Auch ned wenn du die "Linien kennst". 

Das ganze könnte man einfach beheben indem der Betreiber sich jeden Morgen eine Stunde Zeit nimmt und mal mit einem Rechen und einer Spitzhacke durch die zwei Strecken (Freeride & Dh) geht und die spitzen kannten in der schnellen Linie, die zu zwangsläufig fahren musst um alle Sprünge zu erwischen rausmacht. 

Wenn man natürlich wie der letzte Mensch die Strecke runtertuckert, fällt das nicht ganz so auf.

Ich denke das kann man durchaus erwarten wenn man für eine Tageskarte 24,50 + 2 verlangt. Gerade dann wenn der uralte Lift von 1950 durch Einschränkungen des Tüv's langsamer laufen muss und zum Stromsparen. Letzteres ist leider in anderen Park's das selbe.

Und glaub nicht, dass sich der Bikepark Bischofsmais nur von den 2 Gebühr ernährt. Die bekommen durchaus auch was von dem Geld der Tageskarte.

In anderen Ländern würde der Bikepark mit dieser Streckenpflege nicht exestieren.

Im Vergleich zu Leogang zieht Bischofsmais garantiert den kürzeren. Dort sind auch massig Bremswellen im Freeride. Nur kann man dort immer noch flüssig mit Spaß runterfahren.

Wenn man Gewinn mit einer Funsportart machen will kann man sich nicht nur ausruhen & abkassieren, sondern man muss investieren und Leistung bringen! Das erwarte ich als Kunde.

Leider sind die Bikepark-Kunden in Deutschland viel zu genügsam. 

Bitte akzeptiert meine Meinung. Ich bin damit sicher nicht der einzige, dass weiß ich. Es wäre unfähr sich hierüber das Maul zu zerreißen.

PS: Es ist glaub ich bie diesem Thema völlig egal was für ein "fettes" Bike man fährt! Spaß hat man trotzdem keinen.....


----------



## LoonyG (29. August 2011)

topcop schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das du mir in den Arscht treten willst, kannst du auch gerne ist mir gleich...
> 
> Ich fahr seit Jahren in verschiede Bikeparks und kann sehr gut einschätzen, in welchem Zustand ne Strecke ist, Auch den Dh in Bischofsmais. Anfang der Saison konnte man ihn noch flüssig fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## topcop (29. August 2011)




----------



## heifisch (29. August 2011)

Vollste Zustimmung!

Da der Grossman_nik zum Gk-Racingteam gehört, stehen für mich seine Aussage in anderem Licht.


----------



## psx0407 (29. August 2011)

servus,
war letzten freitag nach langer zeit auch wieder mal am gk und war erschrocken über den zustand von dh und freeride. klar, steinig bzw. wurzelig waren sie ja schon immer. aber ich hatte echt probleme eine linie zu finden. spaßig oder gar flüssig waren die abfahrten wirklich nicht.
bin aber kein fachmann, der jetzt eine lösung für das problem hat.
stelle nur fest, daß sich die streckenvielfalt, die für mich seit je her eine stärke des gk war, im derzeitigen zustand für mich deutlich reduziert hat.
einzig die flow-country hats´noch rausgerissen, aber wenn die meisten dann nur dort fahren, ist´s da auch bald essig mit dem streckenzustand.

psx0407


----------



## heifisch (29. August 2011)

Das Problem, so stands zumindest in der Freeride in einem Interview mit Diddie, sind die fehlenden Finanzmittel. Es ist nur 1 Mann als Streckenpfleger angestellt ( den ich allerdings noch nie gesehen habe, trotz häufigeren Besuchern. In anderen Parks sieht man die auch mal auf den Strecken arbeiten..), der es natürlich schwer hat, das ganze Netz in Schuss zu halten.

Weiß aber auch nicht was ich davon halten soll, wollten eigentlich des WE wieder mal nach Bmais, aber Spicak klingt auch nett. Kennt sonst jemand nen Park, der in max 2-3H Autofahrt rund um Nürnberg liegt? Osternohe, Oko ist bekannt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. August 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung!
> 
> Da der Grossman_nik zum Gk-Racingteam gehört, stehen für mich seine Aussage in anderem Licht.




Was soll das heißen? ach ja hab mal gehört das die in Finale Ligure ******** über uns erzählen wenn du das meinst.  wollte nur darauf hinweisen das Bmais nicht der einzige Bikepark ist der nicht immer top gepflegt ist  Ich zum beispiel fahre einfach gerne Fahrrad

Der Bikepark lebt nur vom Verleih, Werkstatt und der Streckengebühr! Klar seh ich das alles ein bisschen anders als andere, schreibt doch einfach mal ne Mail oder sowas und beschwert euch nicht im Internet wo es sowieso keiner vom Lift oder Bikepark mitbekommt...


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2011)

Steinach, Beerfelden. Aber beides nix, was ein Wochenende lohnt. Ist beides nicht größer als Osternohe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (29. August 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? ach ja hab mal gehört das die in Finale Ligure ******** über uns erzählen wenn du das meinst.  wollte nur darauf hinweisen das Bmais nicht der einzige Bikepark ist der nicht immer top gepflegt ist  Ich zum beispiel fahre einfach gerne Fahrrad



Das soll heißen, dass deine Meinung über Bischofsmais, mMn, etwas geschönigt ist. Ist ja auch verständlich, wollt ich blos sagen 

Klar gibt es auch andere nicht Top gepflegte Parks, wir befinden uns hier aber gerade im Bmais Thread.

@reo_fahrer
Danke.


----------



## dragon-777 (29. August 2011)

So schön unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein. War gestern auch da und war vom DH angenehm überrascht, der war Anfang der Saison meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlechter zu fahren, da haben sie eine Menge Zeug raus geholt und einige der Sprünge neu gemacht. 
Evil-Eye auch top in Schuss, ganze Reihe der Hindernisse mit gerade frisch getauschtem Holz. 
Flow-Country: Geil. Super in Schuss, nichts zu meckern.
Einzig der Freeride ist echt hart geworden. Aber nach den diversen Hammergewittern darf man sich über die Errosion nicht beschweren. 
Und was den leidigen Vergleich mit Spicak angeht: Wer nur so kurz aufmacht (machen darf) und das auch in den trockenen Monaten, hat mit der Streckenpflege ein ganz anderes Thema, oder?
Mir hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht am GK.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2011)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> So schön unterschiedlich können die Meinungen sein. War gestern auch da und war vom DH angenehm überrascht, der war Anfang der Saison meiner Meinung nach deutlich schlechter zu fahren, da haben sie eine Menge Zeug raus geholt und einige der Sprünge neu gemacht.
> .
> .



Bist du dir sicher, das du am gleichen geisskopf warst ... Einige Sprünge neu gemacht ? Ein Kicker ja ... Aber mehr ganz sicher net


----------



## Playlife8 (29. August 2011)

topcop schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das du mir in den Arscht treten willst, kannst du auch gerne ist mir gleich...
> 
> Ich fahr seit Jahren in verschiede Bikeparks und kann sehr gut einschätzen, in welchem Zustand ne Strecke ist, Auch den Dh in Bischofsmais. Anfang der Saison konnte man ihn noch flüssig fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## _arGh_ (29. August 2011)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Und was den leidigen Vergleich mit Spicak angeht: Wer nur so kurz aufmacht (machen darf) und das auch in den trockenen Monaten, hat mit der Streckenpflege ein ganz anderes Thema, oder?



klaro, wenn der park nur recht kurz aufhat, dann halten sich die strecken selbst in schuss. so nachts, mit heinzelmännchen..


----------



## dragon-777 (29. August 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> klaro, wenn der park nur recht kurz aufhat, dann halten sich die strecken selbst in schuss. so nachts, mit heinzelmännchen..



Ja, die sind auf der Seite der Grenze günstiger. ;-)
Aber wenn schon Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden, dann doch ordentlich, oder? Wie lange hat Spick jetzt schon auf? Einen Monat? Sechs Wochen? Und damit wird dann der GK verglichen, auf dem schon seit Anfang Mai der Lift läuft  passt irgendwie nicht. 
Und nur weil dann in Spick jemand mit der 'er Harke auf der Strecke steht, ist das die optimale Pflege? Nee, ist klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (30. August 2011)

spicak hat seit 11. juni offen.
ich finde, man kann den kürzeren öffnungszeitraum nicht wirkl. als argument gelten lassen: wenn am gk soviel an den strecken gemacht werden würde wie in spicak, dann würds da ganz anders aussehen und umgekehrt. ausserdem kommt am gk, solange die leute da länger fahren, auch dementsprechend immer noch geld rein..
warst du dieses jahr schon in spicak?

ganz allgemein kann man sowas wohl auch nicht vernünftig vergleichen, allein schon weil die strecken bzw. der boden anders beschaffen sind und auch unterschiedlich viele leute drauf fahren.
allerdings ist es mMn schon eine selbstverständlichkeit, dass regelmäßig rudimentäre streckenpflege betrieben wird: also zumindest die gröbsten abnutzungserscheinungen beseitigt werden..


----------



## X-R4y (31. August 2011)

So da will ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 
Also ich fahre vorwiegend am Goaßkopf, war aber dieses Jahr sowohl in Leogang als auch in Spicak. 

In Leogang war ich kurz nach dem WC, und ich war sehr enttäuscht. Sehr schlechte Streckenpflege, Bremswellen wie man sie selten erlebt, lose Brocken wohin man sieht und wirklich stark ausgewaschen. Der Dh sah für den Durchschnittsfreerider nicht befahrbar aus, was wegen dem zuvor stattgefundenem WC gepaart mit starkem Regen zu verzeihen war. Topp in Schuss war nur die Proline 26trix. 

Spicak war topp. Tolle Strecken, große Vielfallt und gut gepflegt. Einziges Manko: Die Art und Weiße wie das geliebte Rad in den Lift eingehängt wird, wer dort war weiß es^^

Am Goaßkopf ( für unsere norddeutschen Freunde : " Geißkopf" ;-D ) gibt es meiner Meinung nach die größte Streckenvielfallt. Die Streckenpflege ist generell in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Jedoch als ich gestern dort war muss ich OLB Eman rechtgeben, einige Strecken könnten wieder mal eine Generalüberholung vertragen. Die FR war kein Spaß mehr und wenn man in der DH mal einen kleinen Fehler macht und langsam wird, ist es schnell vorbei mit dem Spaß am fahren..
EvilEye, FlowCountry und 4x sind aber gut gepflegt ! Auch die Tables sind sehr schön zu fahren. Und der einer Sessel... okee, er is echt langsam. Wenn die Schlepper an ist, löst sich dieses Problem aber auch. 

Vielleicht habe ich auch einen faschen Eindruck von Leogang bekommen, aber die Einschätzung von topcop kann ich nach meiner Erfahrung nicht teilen. Da zieht Leogang den kürzeren ^^ Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war in der Freeride vor kurzem ähnliches zu lesen. Aber ich denke das wichtigste ist doch der Spaß am Radfahren, und der ging mir bei allen drei Parks nicht ab !


----------



## oBATMANo (31. August 2011)

> In Leogang war ich kurz nach dem WC ...



ein WE nach dem Worldcup war auch noch ein IXS Cup Rennen
möcht mir gar nich vorstellen wie Bmais da aussehen würde

wirklich vergleichen kann man die Streckn aber nicht
Leogang ist viel steiler und deutlich schwieriger. Daher wird dort auch mehr gebremst. Bmais ist dafür viel felsiger und deshalb kullert da halt auch mehr Geröll rum

Die DH Strecke von Bmais lebt aber vom Flow, da sie ja eher einfach ist, aber viele Sprünge hat. Landet man aber ständig auf Steinen und demoliert sich das Radl, sinkt der Spaß doch etwas und der Flow leidet auch deutlich, wenn man sich nach den Steinen in der Landung beim Springen richten muss.

Die Streckenpfleger können da sicher nichts dafür. Es müßt halt einfach mal investiert werden und die Streckenpfleger rücken auch nur aus, wenn man sie dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Playlife8 (31. August 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ein WE nach dem Worldcup war auch noch ein IXS Cup Rennen
> möcht mir gar nich vorstellen wie Bmais da aussehen würde
> 
> wirklich vergleichen kann man die Streckn aber nicht
> ...



Gebe dir mit Leogang und Bmais völlig recht, aktuell gibt es leider in immer mehr Parks das gleiche Problem, sehr schade das Ganze weil wir oft in Bmais und Leo waren und viel Spaß hatten aber in letzter Zeit immer mehr gezwungen werden auf andere Parks auszuweichen.
Geld ist scheinbar nicht immer der ausschlaggebende Punkt denn Leo hat genug Besucher und trotzdem sehr wenig Pflege, aber wenn ich mal nen Jackpot knacke gibts eine große Spende für Bmais und alle sind zufrieden!


----------



## teatimetom (31. August 2011)

hier ist was los - kaum ist man mal einen monat nicht zu hause 

wir sind jetzt schon länger in Canada, BC unterwegs, 
bis auf whistler sind hier die bikeparks und strecken wirklich vollkommen im arsch. deutlich schlimmer als geisskopf etc.
nuja man passt sich an und hat mehr spass als zuvor...
in sunpeaks ist fast wüste- demenstsprechend rutscht man auf steilen sanddünen ins tal, oft mit blockierendem hinterrad und in anliegern fehlen dann einfach mal vorderrad grosse stücke.
silverstar hat meinen armen ärmchen dann den rest gegeben, gaaanz fiese bremswellen.
stört hier aber irgendwie echt keinen ?
für mich war der geisskopf immer wegen der ruppigen strecken einen besuch wert...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. September 2011)

Vom Forenadmin wurde mir auf der Eurobike gesteckt das sich ein wohlbekannter Herr über mich und meine Kritik zum Thema Bmais mehrmals beschwerte.

Diesen Herrn kann ich persönlich gut leiden und habe absolut nichts gegen seine Person und freue mich wenn wir uns treffen würden. Er sollte aber einmal erwachen, die Realität und die gut gemeinten Hinweise zur Kenntnis nehmen. Das, was vor Jahren versprochen wurde ist in BMais mit den Randbedingungen nicht zu realisieren.

Ich habe schon lange keine Kritik mehr geübt und ich war auch schon seit 15 Monaten nicht mehr in BMais. Wenn ich die letzten paar Dutzend Beiträge ansehe und sich der Herr jedesmal beim Forenadmin beschwert....hmmm...

Die Zeit könnte sinnvoller genutzt werden!

Schönen Gruss


----------



## didi.H (9. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt muss ich auch mal etwas dazu schreiben. Es gibt z.Z. im Bmais sogut wie keine Streckenpflege. Ich habe gekündigt und der Robert sitzt im Shop fest. Die anderen Mitarbeiter sind auf den Festivals usw. unterwegs. Ich finde es auch sehr schade, wie der Park immer mehr verfällt. Letztes Jahr waren wir mit der Streckenpflege doch auf dem richtigen Weg, dieses Jahr . Der Liftbetreiber schiebt es auf den Parkbetreiber und umgekehrt.
Ich hoffe, dass sie es nächstes Jahr gebacken bekommen, denn der Geißkopf ist nach wie vor mein Liebling. Wo kann man sonst so geil campen und Feuer schüren.
Macht`s gut 
Didi.H


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2011)

Oh oh,
will am Mittwoch nach Bmais. War letztes Jahr im Herbst und muss sagen das es grenzwertig war. Die scharfen und spitzen Steine in den Ideallinien wurden ja schon angesprochen.

Naja, leider ist meine Vorfreude jetzt wieder gedämpft. Habe den Park immer als sehr geil empfunden. Aber damit ging es letztes Jahr schon leicht bergab. Mal sehen.


----------



## heifisch (9. September 2011)

Der Streckenzustand ist definitiv schlechter, als letzen Herbst. Mmn deutlich schlechter. Die Freeride hat jeglichen Flow verloren, lauter spitze Steine, runter gefahrene Anlieger. Nach dem Post von didi.h wundert mich das allerdings nicht wirklich, die Streckenpflege scheint ja jetzt kaum mehr möglich zu sein. Zudem wird ja gerade der You Go First umgebaut, da werden auch einige Arbeitsstunden für draufgehen, anstatt für Trailpflege. 
Bin bei meinem letzen Besuch, letzes WE, fast nur 4x und Flow gefahren, die anderen Strecken waren einfach nicht mehr richtig spaßig. Und das meinten auch meine Kumpels mitm Bigbike, liegt also nicht am FW, am Oko hab ich auch meinen Spaß, nur hier ists grenzwertig..


----------



## deorsum (10. September 2011)

also ich find die freeride nach wie vor hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (11. September 2011)

Ist es eigentlich wirklich so schlimm???? Als Vergleich: Ich fahre den DH in Leogang sehr gern und finde ihn nicht überschwer. O-Kopf finde ich hingegen an der grenze zum Nicht-Flow. Und diese miesen Steine reißen mir immer meine Außenstollen weg.

Wir wollen in den nächsten Wochen nen Roadtrip machen und auch in B-Mais halt machen, aber wenn das alles so arg schlimm ist werden wir nach Leogang wohl durchfahren.
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich schon mal da da war eigentlich alles sehr schön.


----------



## heifisch (11. September 2011)

O-Kopf finde ich persönlich schöner zu fahren, als B-mais. Da find ich ne schöne Linie und dann auch meinen Flow..

Aber am besten einfachmal selbst testen, Campen lässt es sich da ja schön


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2011)

Mittwoch geht es los.
Hoffe das es doch nicht so schlimm ist wie beschrieben. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. September 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Der Streckenzustand ist definitiv schlechter, als letzen Herbst. Mmn deutlich schlechter. Die Freeride hat jeglichen Flow verloren, lauter spitze Steine, runter gefahrene Anlieger. Nach dem Post von didi.h wundert mich das allerdings nicht wirklich, die Streckenpflege scheint ja jetzt kaum mehr möglich zu sein. Zudem wird ja gerade der You Go First umgebaut, da werden auch einige Arbeitsstunden für draufgehen, anstatt für Trailpflege.
> Bin bei meinem letzen Besuch, letzes WE, fast nur 4x und Flow gefahren, die anderen Strecken waren einfach nicht mehr richtig spaßig. Und das meinten auch meine Kumpels mitm Bigbike, liegt also nicht am FW, am Oko hab ich auch meinen Spaß, nur hier ists grenzwertig..



an der You go wird nicht gebaut die einfach nur für zu gefährlich eingestuft worden da einige STunts vermoddert sind/einsturzgefährdend sind 

heut war mal wieder ein super Tag, und die zwei Leute die an mich aufm Weg wie zwei Alöcher vorbei geheizt sind und fast ne fussgängerin mitgenohmen hätten waren sehr gesprächsbereit und haben sich sehr nett verhalten  nicht 
 Wer an mir nochmal so schnell vorbeirast aufm Forst dem schrei ich persönlich an so wie ich es heute getan hab weils mir einfach reicht. Ist das so schwer mal langsamer zur ****in Flow Country zu fahren? und dann schleichen sie wieder auf der Strecke super


----------



## heifisch (11. September 2011)

Da lagen aber einige Bretter rum, als ich letztes WE da war. Was haben die dann da vor. Sollte die nicht umgebaut werden, damit sie eben nicht mehr so gefährlich ist?

Diese Leute versteh ich auch nicht, sollte doch im Interesse aller liegen den Flow länger offen zu lassen.. Ich habe aber auch nirgends ein Schild hängen sehen, bzw. langsamfahren, bzw. der Wandererproblematik. Sollte zwar klar sein, aber das würde wohl durchaus was bringen. Btw. der alternative Weg zum Flow über die alte Bobbahn(?), also beim Einstieg zur Freeride geradeaus, ist gesperrt. Warum des?


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. September 2011)

keine ahnung, wurde vom Liftpersonal gesperrt.


----------



## heifisch (11. September 2011)

Doof, sollten sie wieder auf machen..


----------



## _arGh_ (12. September 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer mal langsamer zur ****in Flow Country zu fahren? und dann schleichen sie wieder auf der Strecke super


das erklärts doch..


----------



## Gecko1969 (12. September 2011)

War am Samstag bei genialem Wetter und wenig Betrieb zum ersten Mal da. Da die Ausschilderung zu wünschen übrig lässt bin ich einfach der Masse nachgefahren.

Oberster Teil der Freeride, langer Forstweg, Flow Country, langer Forstweg, Übungsgelände. Ist das richtig so wenn man die Flow fahren will? Mir tat es jedes Mal leid, die mühsam erarbeiteten Höhenmeter (der Sessellift ist wirklich langsam) auf dem Fortsweg zu vernichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (12. September 2011)

Das ist so korrekt. Eine Erweiterung des Flows bis nach oben ist aber in Planung, soweit ich weiß. 
Der Schlepper ist übrigens deutlich schneller.  Allerdings sind recht viele Löcher in der Spur.


----------



## flodiho (12. September 2011)

alle am rumheulen hier.. echt schlimm.. wenn euch Unebenheiten und Steine (welche auch teilwese spitz sein können, und man diese durch eine kleine Lenkbewegung umfahren kann) stören, steigt um auf Dirtbikes und fliegt auf Sandstreckend durch die Luft, denn in der Luft gibt es ja bekanntlich keinen Wiederstand. Oder noch besser, steigt direkt um auf Rennrad, dazu die passende enganliegende Homokleidung welche bestimmt arg im Gehänge (wenn vorhanden) zwickt und welche auch zu eurem mädchenhaften rumgeheule wegen den Streckenverhältnissen optimal passt. 

Liebe Grüße, euer Flo


----------



## heifisch (12. September 2011)

Bei den Straßenzuständen ist das doch nicht besser. 

Im Ernst, ein wenig Pflege kann man doch erwarten, als zahlender Kunde.


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2011)

Wie lange hat der Park diese Saison eigentlich noch geöffnet ?


----------



## basmati (12. September 2011)

Jooo, ich war Freitag und Samstag (nachdem wir in Leogang waren) mit nen paar Jungens am Geißkopf! Es war tierisch geil dort, sowohl biken als auch campen!

Habe schon vor dem Urlaub hier mitgelesen und verstehe nicht wie man sich über den Streckenzustand aufregen kann! Die vielen spitzen Steine im Freeride habe ich zwar gesehen aber nicht als störend empfunden, ich fand die eher geil!! Gehört doch dazu! Nach 2 Abfahrten kannte man die Strecke einigermaßen und konnte super laufen lassen! -> Top!
Und Flowcountry war mal endgeil und auch top gepflegt meiner Meinung nach!

Bis jetzt der beste Park in dem ich war!! Auch wenn der anscheinend soooo schlecht gepflegt ist...

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!

cheers


----------



## marcie (12. September 2011)

Also ich sehe es schon auch so, das eine Freeride oder DH keine Autobahn ist. Allerdings hatte auch ich meine Probleme meine Linie zu finden. Mich hat es jetzt nicht sonderlich verwundert,oder gestört, man muss sich einfach mal die Wetterverhältnisse der letzten Zeit ansehen und den Personalengpass, dann erklärt sich manches von selbst. Trotzdem sollte man wenn man schon kritisiert, dann aber bitte konstruktiv. Was die Raserei auf dem Fortsweg angeht, muss ich sagen, es sind schon recht viele IDIOTEN unterwegs. Um da ein wenig Gas rauszunehmen, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll eine Beschilderung des Weges zur Flow zu machen, also ich meine jetzt nicht bis zum ersten Fortsweg von der Freeride aus, sondern noch ein Stück die Freeride weiter runter bis zum nächsten Querweg(Waldweg). und dann muss man nur ein kleines Stück zur Flow hochschieben, so fahr ich das immer, weil ich so wenig Schotter wie möglich haben möchte. Für mich ist es nach wievor immer noch der geilste Park hier in Bayern und ich hoffe das er auch bleibt!!! Für alle die sich so über die Pflege beschweren, würde ich sagen. Eröffnung nächstes Jahr ist ja wohl wieder Anfang Mai, nehmt euch schon mal im April eine WE frei und kommt dann zum schaufeln. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (12. September 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Für alle die sich so über die Pflege beschweren, würde ich sagen. Eröffnung nächstes Jahr ist ja wohl wieder Anfang Mai, nehmt euch schon mal im April eine WE frei und kommt dann zum schaufeln. Gruss



Wenn das wirklich statt finden sollte und mir zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Ben-Der (13. September 2011)

! ! ! Ride more, talk less ! ! ! !


----------



## zimtsternchen (14. September 2011)

Wir überlegen, ob wir über das verlängerte Wochenende Anfang Oktober drei Tage nach B-mais fahren. Kann mir jemand bezüglich einer Ferienwohnung bzw. Unterkunft für 4-6 Personen weiterhelfen bzw ne Empfehlung geben?

Danke schonmal


----------



## teatimetom (14. September 2011)

es gibt die geisskopfalm und schäffler in habischried. 
es soll dort noch 2-3 andere unterkunften geben, da müsste man in den gelben seiten oder im telefonbuch nachsehen.
ist alles in 500 m entfernung zum geisskopf.

bischofsmais gibts mehr, da muss man aber mit dem auto anreisen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. September 2011)

schäffler ist nett und bikerfreundlich  Preise weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2011)

Schäffler kostet mittlerweile sowas um 25-27  Person/Nacht
Gegenüber ists billiger

in Google einfach nach nach Bischofsmais googlen und auf der Tourismusseite ne Unterkunft suchen

Gelbe Seiten ..


----------



## JansonJanson (15. September 2011)

Kann den Sonnenhof in Habischried empfehlen.
Ãbernachtung mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck inkl. Aufschlag fÃ¼r Kurzzeit 21â¬ - FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ist reichlich.
Ist genau hinter dem SchÃ¤ffler ...


----------



## zimtsternchen (15. September 2011)

Danke schon mal für die Infos!! Habt mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter geholfen.

@ Batman: Auf die Idee zu googlen und in den gelben Seiten schaun bin ich auch schon gekommen  Aber frau darf ja mal fragen, oder?!


----------



## oBATMANo (15. September 2011)

auf der Bischofsmais Seite werden unter Privatzimmer viele Unterkünfte unter 20  aufgeführt. Teils für 12  mit Frühstück.
Problem ist nur, dass immer ungern nur für eine Nacht vermietet wird.


----------



## teatimetom (16. September 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Gelbe Seiten ..



war mal ein praktisches buch zum unterlegen , gibts die nicht mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (16. September 2011)

Es ist doch wirklich schön am Geißkopf!!! Hoffentlich ist bei meinem nächsten Besuch die EvilEye trocken!!!

cheers


----------



## biker-wug (19. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

fahr am Donnerstag das erste mal zum Geisskopf, wie läuft es da mit dem Lift??
Ich hab ne Reverb, sollte ich die demontieren, oder wird das Bike woanders eingehängt. Demontage ist immer übel. weil die Leitung durch den Rahmen läuft......

Danke.


----------



## heifisch (19. September 2011)

Es gibt zwei Lifte am GK, einen Sessel und einen Schlepper, der Schlepper wird aber nur bei Andrang angestellt, wird am DO vermutlich nicht der Fall sein.
Für beide Lifte würde ich die Reverb demontieren.
Beim Schlepper wird der Bügel hinter die Sattelstütze gesteckt.
Beim Sessel wird das Bike an der Sattelspitze an die Rückseite des Sessels gehangen. Das wird die Reverb wohl eher nicht mögen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. September 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> fahr am Donnerstag das erste mal zum Geisskopf, wie läuft es da mit dem Lift??
> Ich hab ne Reverb, sollte ich die demontieren, oder wird das Bike woanders eingehängt. Demontage ist immer übel. weil die Leitung durch den Rahmen läuft......
> ...



Nja, ich würd demontieren. Den Liftboys möcht ich nichts böses, aber die gehen teilweise schon rel. Grob mit den Fahrrädern um, wenn ich so mein Oberrohr/Sattelstütze/Sattel betrachte würd ich sagen, WENN Du die Chance hast, montier um. 

Ansonsten nimm Dir nen alten Fahrradschlauch und Tape die Stütze dicht!

Viel Spaß am GK!


----------



## Cube99 (20. September 2011)

Wie verhält man sich eigentlich richtig in einem Bikepark??
Ich war noch nie in einem und möchte gerne mal wissen, ob man da das "erste Mal" ein wenig langsamer fahren kann um sich die Strecke "anzuschauen"??
Und muss ich sonst irgendwelche Regeln beachten?? 
Sorry für die blöden Fragen aber habe da einfach null Plan


----------



## mueslimann (20. September 2011)

Klar darfst Du langsamer fahren  Du wirst es wohl auch müssen. Das erste mal fährt wohl jeder mit Verstand auf unbekannter Strecke (etwas) langsamer.
Ansonsten, da Du Dir die Strecke ja ansehen willst: NIEMALS auf der Strecke anhalten, laufen oder hoch- bzw. runterschieben. All das, wenn nötig, immer an sicherer Stelle am Streckenrand.


----------



## heifisch (20. September 2011)

Klar kannst du die Strecke langsam abfahren. 
-Stell dich nicht mitten in die Strecke. Wenn du anhalten musst, fahr raus aus der Strecke. Stell dich nicht in Landungen, die sind teils nicht einsehbar. Stell dich nicht in Kurven.
-Lass dich nicht drängeln, auch wenn jemand schnelleres hinter dir ist. Was mir oft aufgefallen ist, ist dass die meisten Anfänger anfangen hektisch zu werden, wenn jemand schnelleres hinter ihnen ist. Dann machen sie aber meist Fehler. Besser ist einfach weiter zu fahren und an der nächst möglichen Stelle den Fahrer überholen zu lassen.

Die Regeln und noch mehr, die mir gerade nicht eingefallen sind, stehen aber auch auf der Bikeparkhomepage


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2011)

Nochmal die Frage:

wie lange ist B-mais noch offen ? Weiß das jemand ?


----------



## Astaroth (21. September 2011)

lt. Homepage 30.10.2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2011)

Danke ! Habs wohl übersehen !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. September 2011)

Es ist aber dennoch Wetterabhängig, 30.10. steht schon lange, Schneit es ab Mitte Oktober dann siehts nicht gut aus...


----------



## Cube99 (22. September 2011)

ok danke für die Antworten 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## biker-wug (22. September 2011)

Heute das erste Mal: GEIL WARS!!!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (23. September 2011)

Hier nochmal für alle.
Ich war dieses Jahr in der Geiskopfalm in Habischried untergebracht und mir hats fast die sprache verschlagen. Unten in der Wirtschaft rennen Katzen rum die auch auf den Tischen rumlaufen der kleine Bengel vom wirt turnt auch nackt auf den Tischen rum und zudem war das Essen was uns aufgetischt wurde unter aller Kanone.... Vorm Frühstück sind wir auch fast flüchten gegangen weil die Salami und alles auch fast von alleine davon gelaufen ist. Mein Fazit: Seit dem Walter nichtmehr in der GK-Alm ist würde ich nurnoch zum Schäffler gehen Zelten oder in den Ferienpark....


----------



## zimtsternchen (24. September 2011)

... wir haben jetzt fürs nächste Wochenende ne Ferienwohnung in der Waldperle gebucht. Liest sich von der Austattung her sehr gut und der Preis passt auch. Wir dürfen also gespannt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> ... wir haben jetzt fürs nächste Wochenende ne Ferienwohnung in der Waldperle gebucht. Liest sich von der Austattung her sehr gut und der Preis passt auch. Wir dürfen also gespannt sein



Die sind Top ...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (26. September 2011)

Wir waren am Wochenende auch am Geißkopf

Kann nur den TONI empfehlen 
Super Essen!!
+ 38 verschiedene Biere und die Küche hat sehr lange offen.

http://www.restaurant-toni.de/de/


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. September 2011)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> + 38 verschiedene Biere



Wäre mir zu viel an einem Wochenende, das reicht mir Monate.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. September 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu viel an einem Wochenende, das reicht mir Monate.



Wie schauts mit Dir überhaupt aus die Saison,
37 davon könnt ma uns doch vornehmen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. September 2011)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit Dir überhaupt aus die Saison,
> 37 davon könnt ma uns doch vornehmen



Derzeit weniger lustig... ich war vor 6 Wochen in PDS und das weisse Andenken am linken Arm trag ich noch immer. 

Bikepark ist derzeit nicht drin, ne easy Tour im Wald geht, Bierchen geht auch - die rechte Hand ist OK... mir reichen aber 2, maximal 3. Den Rest musst Du trinken. 

Ich hoffe das ich in der 2. Oktoberhälfte noch einmal starten kann...


----------



## casimodo (28. September 2011)

haben die kollegen die am wochenende geblitzdingst ihre bilder irgendwo hochgeladen? falls jemand bilder oder einen link hat: bitte melden...thx


----------



## Take-Off (28. September 2011)

Servus,
bin seit ein paar tagen neudeggendorfter und wollt ma fragen ob es hier n paar downhiller oder allgemein mtbler gibt.
Gruß Take-Off


----------



## Tacheles (29. September 2011)

Die Blitzdinger würden mich auch interessieren. Auf der Flow wurde ich glaube mal erwischt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. September 2011)

Take-Off schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin seit ein paar tagen neudeggendorfter und wollt ma fragen ob es hier n paar downhiller oder allgemein mtbler gibt.
> Gruß Take-Off



jop ich z. B.  Ich fahre eigentlich mehr freeride, aber bin eigentlich immer in Bmais, gibt hier einige Leute   bist du wegen Studieren da?


----------



## LaCabaneDePomme (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen,


*Wir nehmen sehr gerne Biker auf, auch für eine Nacht. *Aber der Preis sollte schon realistisch sein. 24,- Euro bei Einzelübernachtung, ab 4 Nächte 21,- Euro mit einem guten und reichlichem Frühstück... 

**** Aktuell haben wir für die Saisonabschlusszeit ein günstiges Angebot für Mountain-Biker am Geisskopf:
Di - Do 5 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück nur 4 ÜF bezahlen, inklusive einer Bierverkostung und 3 Essen von der Speisekarte statt 162,- Euro für
126,- Euro ***
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeisser (1. Oktober 2011)

???? muß ich diese Aufregung jetzt verstehen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man 2-3 Tage in Bmais verbringt ist es doch am Parkplatz am schönsten. Zelten, campen mit Lagerfeuer, evtl noch mal zur Tableline hoch nach dem grillen usw.


Dann muss sich auch niemand übers Bettwäsche und Zimmer reinigen aufregen.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Oktober 2011)

LaCabaneDePomme schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> "Unterkünfte für unter 20 Euro, teils unter 12 Euro mit Frühstück"...
> 
> ...



oder einfach unseriös für 15  nächtigen mit ausreichendem Frühstück und sauberem Zimmer 

allerdings wird man halt nich schief im Internet angemacht
das kostet wohl mindestens 5  extra


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Post ist mMn nach nur Negativwerbung, über Konkurenten schimpfen, weil sie eine Leistung billiger anbieten.. naja. Kann ich drauf verzichten..


----------



## Apeman (5. Oktober 2011)

btt: ich wahr am montag in bmais und muß sagen, dass es ein geiler park ist. sind alles bis auf die dh gefahren, da uns die leute da zu rücksichtslos erschienen^^

der obere freeride abschnitt in verbindung mit dem flowcountry trail, dann biker x und 4 x war echt der hammer. sehr spaßig und für alle könnerstufen was dabei. 

dem kerl der vom sani-heli ins krankenhaus geflogen wurde wünsche ich an der stelle auch gute besserung. hat ja nicht so gut ausgeschaut.


----------



## SKa-W (5. Oktober 2011)

ich war auch am montag, zum dritten mal in den letzten paar wochen 

Wir sind desöfteren die DH gefahren, da war eig. recht wenig los. Die paar die dort auch gefahren sind, kamen uns eig. nie in die Quere. Die einzigen die wirklich rücksichtslos waren, waren die ganzen Fußgänger und Wanderer, die ständig mitten im Weg rumstanden.

Auf der flow country war zwar mehr los, war aber eig. auch kein Problem. Dafür das die Liftschlange manchmal etwas länger war, war auf den Strecken eig. wenig los.

So wie mir erzählt wurde, kam der Heli sogar zweimal. Einer der Verletzten soll aber angeblich einer von den Segway Fahrern gewesen sein. Dabei stütze ich mich aber nur auf Gerüchte


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2011)

wir waren am Dienstag oben und er war GEIL. 

Gerüchtehalber hat der eine der ausgeflogen wurde einen Daumen verloren, an dieser Stelle alles gute von mir!


----------



## cos75 (6. Oktober 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> der obere freeride abschnitt in verbindung mit dem flowcountry trail, dann biker x und 4 x war echt der hammer. sehr spaßig und für alle könnerstufen was dabei.


Wie kommt man dem vom Flowcountry zum biker x und 4x ?


----------



## Apeman (6. Oktober 2011)

cos75 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man dem vom Flowcountry zum biker x und 4x ?



Nach der Flow-Coutry links den Berg hoch (3-4 min schieben) die untere hälfte von der Freeride (beim Holzzaun überqueren) und bei der "Mittelstation" wieder auf die Biker-X und 4x.
Am besten dann noch über die Jumpline oder auf die Slopestyle abbiegen

Echt ein netter Park. Ist schon was anderes als der Ochsenkopf oder Osternohe, zumindest wenn man nicht nur Dh shredden will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (6. Oktober 2011)

so leute jetzt hau ich mal eine frage zwischen rein, und zwar hat ein kumpel behaubtet das es keine tageskarten mehr gibt, es sollen jetzt nur noch punktekarten geben. Ist da was dran oder nur wieder wirres zeug?????
wollen next weekend mal vorbeischauen darum diese frage


----------



## psx0407 (6. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt nicht ! genau das gegenteil ist der fall !

es gibt keine punktekarten mehr, sondern entweder fahrten-karten (x-fahrten, dabei egal ob halb oder ganz hoch) oder stunden-karten (bis tageskarten).
die "alte" regelung "halb hoch 3 punkte, ganz hoch 7 punkte" i.v.m. 50- oder 100-punkte-karten gibt´s nimmer.
hab´ da letztens an der kasse auch etwas verdattert geschaut, weil ich von früher die 100-punkte-karte als das am wenigsten riskante kannte...

http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/preisliste.html

psx0407


----------



## teatimetom (8. Oktober 2011)

Wir waren am Freitag am Geisskopf, ein schöner Tag 
Freeride, unterer Dh und Flowcountry sind in gutem Zustand. 
Für Anfänger sind 2-3 kniffelige Stellen im Freeride vorhanden, der Rest ist sehr gut und macht Spass wie immer.

Gestern waren wir ganze 4 Leute und das Wetter war etwas wechselhaft von Sonne - Regen - Sturm und viel Hagel.


----------



## Cube99 (9. Oktober 2011)

kann man die Stecken auch noch nach saisonschluss fahrern, also wenn man selbst rauf tritt?? 
Darf man die Table Line nach saisonschluss noch fahren??


----------



## SKa-W (9. Oktober 2011)

davon würde ich grundsätzlich abraten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Oktober 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Wir waren am Freitag am Geisskopf, ein schöner Tag
> Freeride, unterer Dh und Flowcountry sind in gutem Zustand.
> Für Anfänger sind 2-3 kniffelige Stellen im Freeride vorhanden, der Rest ist sehr gut und macht Spass wie immer.
> 
> Gestern waren wir ganze 4 Leute und das Wetter war etwas wechselhaft von Sonne - Regen - Sturm und viel Hagel.



Biste also wieder in der Heimat...


Weisst Du ob der Termin 31.10. bleibt trotz der Wetterkapriolen derzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> Nach der Flow-Coutry links den Berg hoch (3-4 min schieben) die untere hälfte von der Freeride (beim Holzzaun überqueren) und bei der "Mittelstation" wieder auf die Biker-X und 4x.
> Am besten dann noch über die Jumpline oder auf die Slopestyle abbiegen


hey cool, danke für den tipp  

war letzte woche montag auch da, lange liftschlange gabs für mich nur gegen halb 12, danach wars _relativ_ entspannt.
flowcountry gefällt mir jedes mal besser, gerade mit nem kleinen radl der hammer. mega griffig das vieh.


----------



## Publikumsliebli (10. Oktober 2011)

kann man eigentlich bis zur dualstrecke auch hochfahren? ich brauch bißchen kondition und hab mir gedacht dass ich nächstes mal vielleicht jedes 3. mal selber hochfahr oder so


----------



## heifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

Dual und 4x starten meines Wissens nach beide von der Mittelstation


----------



## teatimetom (10. Oktober 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Biste also wieder in der Heimat...
> 
> 
> Weisst Du ob der Termin 31.10. bleibt trotz der Wetterkapriolen derzeit?



ja bin wieder im Inland.

Saisonende ist nat. vom Wetter abhängig, es bringt ja auch nix bei Regen und knapp über NUll Grad offen zu lassen - fährt dann eh keiner.

geplant ist aber schon das solange auf ist.


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass ichs vorm Saisonende noch einmal zu euch schaff... Flow Country dürfte wohl im moment endsgriffig sein mit dem Regen der letzten Tage =)


----------



## Brixton (10. Oktober 2011)

Unten beim laden rechts rauf wenn Du kurbeln willst. Alles kein Problem. Aber fallllinie hoch schieben wär evtl genau so schnell wennst ned fit bist.  Nur das letzte stück zwischen der Flow und "gipfel" musst auf Affen auf  rädern aufpassen ;-), die sich da im schnell runter Brettern beweisen müssen. Schönen Gruß an der Stelle an den der letztens sauber in Graben geackert ist in der Kurve vorm traileinstieg.


Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich bis zur dualstrecke auch hochfahren? ich brauch bißchen kondition und hab mir gedacht dass ich nächstes mal vielleicht jedes 3. mal selber hochfahr oder so


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Oktober 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Unten beim laden rechts rauf wenn Du kurbeln willst. Alles kein Problem. Aber fallllinie hoch schieben wär evtl genau so schnell wennst ned fit bist.  Nur das letzte stück zwischen der Flow und "gipfel" musst auf Affen auf  rädern aufpassen ;-), die sich da im schnell runter Brettern beweisen müssen. Schönen Gruß an der Stelle an den der letztens sauber in Graben geackert ist in der Kurve vorm traileinstieg.



haha des hätt icg gern gesehen


----------



## rfgs (15. Oktober 2011)

moagn !

offiziell bis 25 okt. offen !

hat der aber heut auch noch offen? ich versteh nicht warum man das nicht aktuell auf die i-net seite schreiben kann !? würde heute gerne ein paar runden fahren !

gruaß

roland


----------



## heifisch (15. Oktober 2011)

Außer bei Gewitter läuft der Lift eigentlich immer innerhalb der Öffnungszeiten. Wenn bis 25. Oktober offen ist, wird der Lift ja wohl laufen.


----------



## rfgs (15. Oktober 2011)

ich frage weils ein bisserl frisch ist temperaturmäßig ! könnt ja sein,dass da keine nachfrage mehr ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Oktober 2011)

Nur die harten kommen in Garten ;-)
Gegen Kälte kann man sich anziehen 
Wollte eig gestern, habs aber terminlich nicht geschafft, wenn nur bis 25.Okt offen ist muss ich wohl nächsten Freitag oder Samstag nochmal hinterfahren


----------



## LoonyG (15. Oktober 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nur die harten kommen in Garten ;-)



und die härteren zur Gärtnerin 

sind morgen am Start


----------



## heifisch (15. Oktober 2011)

War offen und auch nicht schlecht besucht. Bild ich mir das nur ein, aber heute ging die Freeride und die DH echt gut, Flow und 4x eh, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Oktober 2011)

morgen bin ich auch wieder am Start  solangs ned schneit is bis 30 normal offen laut Bikeparkmitarbeiter


----------



## Brixton (17. Oktober 2011)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> haha des hätt icg gern gesehen


Ich hoffe, dass da ned mal ein hiker abgeballert wird. Dann is as Geschrei groß.
War ganz schön was los gestern...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie jetzt??

Bis 25. oder 30. geöffnet???

25. kann doch nicht sein das ist ein Dienstag da ist generell zu... wenn dann wär der 23. der letzte Tag...

Weis jemand was genaues oder könnte fragen?


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. Oktober 2011)

ruf halt einfach beim shop oder lift an wenns dich so brennend interessiert


----------



## Playlife8 (20. Oktober 2011)

30ter wäre von Vorteil weil dann alle anderen Konkurrenten bereits geschlossen haben und man sicher nochmal gutes Geld machen könnte! 
Ich kenne einige (inkl. mir) die dann sicher nochmal 1-2 Tage Gas geben.


----------



## heifisch (20. Oktober 2011)

Osternohe hat noch bis in den Dezember rein offen, solang das Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (20. Oktober 2011)

ich fahr morgen vermutlich eh und frag extra für euch nach - auch wenns klar sein sollte wenn ich und nic das datum bestätigen.


----------



## Pudelreiter (20. Oktober 2011)

bis 30 solangs ned schneit mfg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Oktober 2011)

Da meine Arbeit nicht weniger wird und meine Verletzung nicht besser schauts selbst wenn bis 30. auf ist nicht gut aus. Wenn es so kommt dann schau ich mir den Flow Country halt 2012 an. Vielleicht ist er dann auch durchgängig fertiggestellt.


----------



## Cube99 (22. Oktober 2011)

also um die frage zu klären: es ist bis 30. offen!!


----------



## teatimetom (23. Oktober 2011)

danke, das verdichtet die hinweise das bis zum 30. offen zu sein scheint


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2011)

was ein lustiger Tag heute  Wo die Sonne hin schien, gabs 5cm tiefen Schmodder, im Schatten war alles festgefroren. Und die Bikercross war eher MX-Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Oktober 2011)

BraApPPP!

Lustig wars, das beste draus gemacht


----------



## Cube99 (23. Oktober 2011)

War heute auch oben  der einzige trail der einigermasen "schlammfrei" war war der evil eye 
so war es eigentlich ganz lustig


----------



## Ghost-FAN (23. Oktober 2011)

war gestern genau das gleiche. der typ vom shop meinte auch dass man die downhill am besten in der früh fährt weil sonst die obersten 10cm auftauen und schlammig werden und darunter alles gefroren ist. 
war heut wenigstens der schlepper offen? (bin immer im lift angefroren)


----------



## teatimetom (23. Oktober 2011)

freitag war auch sehr lustig - da der boden oben aufgetaut war und unten gefroren war es wie auf seife fahren


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2011)

Gestern wars einfach zu gut =)
Die Evil Eyes waren beide sehr geil zu fahren, wobei wir am Northshoretrail paar Meter ausgelassen haben, weil uns die Bretter doch zu rutschig erschienen 
BikerX = Moto X stimmt definitiv =D


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> BikerX = Moto X stimmt definitiv =D



Was meint Ihr damit?

Die meisten MX-Strecken sind derzeit in traumhaftem Zustand. Ich hab heut mit ein paar Spezln telefoniert und alle schwärmten von dem WE.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. Oktober 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr damit?
> 
> Die meisten MX-Strecken sind derzeit in traumhaftem Zustand. Ich hab heut mit ein paar Spezln telefoniert und alle schwärmten von dem WE.



Man ist die obersten 10 cm vom Boden nur geschwommen, schnelle Kurven gingen definitiv nur im MX-Style mit Schisserbein rausnehmen 

Hier, das war nach einer Abfahrt am DH - da bliebs noch am Saubersten


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Oktober 2011)

Jep  und drunter der gefrorene Boden 
Ich hab nur bei der ersten Abfahrt auf den BikerX n Fuss ruas, danach Speeeeed und rumgrutscht, man war das geil <3
Evtl schürr ich am Donnerstag nochmal hinter 

Hier mein Bike nach X-abfahrten aufm Flow und BikerX.
Auf der Freeride bliebs auch relativ sauber, da da bis nachmittags alles gefroren war


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Oktober 2011)

Jep  und drunter der gefrorene Boden 
Ich hab nur bei der ersten Abfahrt auf den BikerX n Fuss ruas, danach Speeeeed und rumgrutscht, man war das geil <3
Evtl schürr ich am Donnerstag nochmal hinter 

Hier mein Bike nach X-abfahrten aufm Flow und BikerX.
Auf der Freeride bliebs auch relativ sauber, da da bis nachmittags alles gefroren war


----------



## LoonyG (24. Oktober 2011)

moin

die sind ja noch richtig sauber, waren gestern am Samerberg, das letzte stück nach der Strassenüberquerung.........., MODDDDEEERRRR..., aber geil wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich übelst angestrengt, aber es wollte nicht dreckiger werden


----------



## teatimetom (24. Oktober 2011)

wunderschönes thema - freitag- mit etwas schlechtem foto:


----------



## casiosv (24. Oktober 2011)

ein foto dieser art kann ich auch beisteuern.. is von samstag.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2011)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Man ist die obersten 10 cm vom Boden nur geschwommen, schnelle Kurven gingen definitiv nur im MX-Style mit Schisserbein rausnehmen
> 
> ]




Mickey da fehlt aber das gewisse geile etwas... das Spass-O-Meter... der drehbare rechte Griff...


Wenn ich die Bikefotos anguck werden erinnerungen wach.


----------



## klana_radikala (26. Oktober 2011)

sonntag wars schon toll muss ich sagen  bis auf nen peinlichen sturz beim antreten direkt am einstieg von der dh neben dem lifthaus.

war zwar nachmittags schlammig, aber auf wetscream umsteigen hab ich für unnötig befunden.

dreckig wurd ich allemal. foto muss ich bei gelegenheit mal hochladen ^^
war auch nicht so schwer sich schmutzig zu machen wenn man sich ausschließlich aufm downhill vergnügt


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Oktober 2011)

Ah geh, dann warst Du des mit dem Gelben Lenker, ham uns eh scho so seltsam beäugt..


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Oktober 2011)

ja das war dann wohl ich. sonntag wieder da? werd evtl mit nem kollegen und ner fotografin da sein


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Oktober 2011)

mal ne frage. Hab hier noch ne 20 fahrten Karte. Kann ich die noch nächstes jahr nehmen oder verfällt die?


----------



## Erroll (27. Oktober 2011)

So weit ich weiß, kannst die nächstes Jahr noch nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (27. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen vermutlich am geisskopf.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2011)

Eine Liftkarte gilt auch noch in der folgenden Sommersaison also kein Stress.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Oktober 2011)

Und selbst wenn se abgelaufen ist, stellen dir die Herren vom Lift normal ohne große Probleme eine neue aus und übertragen die alten Punkte 
War zumindest bei mir letzten Samstag so 

Waren gestern nochmal dort: Einfach ein Traum, ich weiß schon, was ich übern Winter vermissen werde =)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Oktober 2011)

alles klar dann bis nächstes jahr


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Oktober 2011)

am sonntag keiner mehr in bmais unterwegs von euch?


----------



## Blade56k (29. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen am start mit ein paar dudes  das letzte mal bmais shredden das wird fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Oktober 2011)

Nein, Sonntag bin ich in Osternohe...
Deswegen hab ich geschaut, dass ich unter der Woche nochmal dorten war.
Ich werd den Flow Country sehr vermissen und hoffe, dass er nächstes Jahr komplett bis oben hin geht =)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin in köln


----------



## klana_radikala (29. Oktober 2011)

flow country werd ich nicht vermissen, dafür den downhill ^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Oktober 2011)

Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden 
Meine Trails liegen alle auf der anderen Seite, v.a. die beiden Evil Eyes


----------



## Pakalolo (30. Oktober 2011)

Hat heute zufällig jemand die geile Stimmung am Morgen, als die Sonne durch den Nebel gebrochen ist und man von oben das ganze Tal eingenebelt bei Sonnenschein betrachten konnte, auf ein Foto bannen können?
Ansonsten: Geiler Saisonabschluss, gute Bedingungen und recht trocken.
Rock ´n roll!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2011)

hab nur nen Foto ausm lift ... schönes Naturschauspiel  am Wochenende. Sonntag sind dann leider viele Wolken aufgezogen.

bin Samstag Tour von DEG  aus gefahren. Is krass wenn man da ausm nebel raus in die Sonne und runterwärts wieder rein in die Suppe fährt ... wie ne andere Welt 






ansonsten hatte es noch mal schöne bedingungen  ... jetz kann der winter kommen


----------



## Pakalolo (31. Oktober 2011)

Genau so ein Foto hab ich gesucht
Merce


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Oktober 2011)

Am Donnerstag wars auch geil, hatte nur leider keine Kamera dabei =(
Von der B85 kommend konnte man schön weit schauen, da sah man dann unten das Dorf, drüber den Nebel und oben schon die Sonne, das war auch beeindruckend, nur konnt ichs nicht knipsen


----------



## LoonyG (31. Oktober 2011)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat heute zufällig jemand die geile Stimmung am Morgen, als die Sonne durch den Nebel gebrochen ist und man von oben das ganze Tal eingenebelt bei Sonnenschein betrachten konnte, auf ein Foto bannen können?
> Ansonsten: Geiler Saisonabschluss, gute Bedingungen und recht trocken.
> Rock ´n roll!!!



genau, super Tag gestern und die Nebeloptik war der Hammer
eine tolle Stimmung, wenn man dan auf der Country Flow wieder in den Nebel zurückgefahren ist,
ein schöner Saisonabschluss

greetz


----------



## teatimetom (31. Oktober 2011)

Ja schön wars gestern und schlammreifen häts nicht gebraucht 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (31. Oktober 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Ja schön wars gestern und schlammreifen häts nicht gebraucht
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk



genauso wars


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Oktober 2011)

jop, warn spitzen tag gestern- strecken alle trocken - wetter gut und warm - ein haufen leute

was will man mehr!


----------



## zeppelin (14. November 2011)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat heute zufällig jemand die geile Stimmung am Morgen, als die Sonne durch den Nebel gebrochen ist und man von oben das ganze Tal eingenebelt bei Sonnenschein betrachten konnte, auf ein Foto bannen können?
> Ansonsten: Geiler Saisonabschluss, gute Bedingungen und recht trocken.
> Rock ´n roll!!!



Kein Foto aber Video zum Saisonabschluss und Nebelstimmung.


----------



## LoonyG (14. November 2011)

schööööön


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2011)

Japp ... Schönes vid


----------



## Pakalolo (15. November 2011)

Yeah
Schöne Einstellungen und hervorragend die Stimmung festgehalten!
Thanx


----------



## Grossman_nik (3. Dezember 2011)

Video von der Saison, sind auch andere Trails dabei, meiste is aber Geisskopf


----------



## LoonyG (14. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön gefilmt und tolle Kameraführung  verry nice


----------



## Deleted 148456 (15. Dezember 2011)

Da Kurte in deinem Vid^^ Sehr geil nur Sägen mit der Hand müssens noch üben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (21. Dezember 2011)




----------



## themrpipp (8. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

weis zufällig wer was über Neuerungen dieses Jahr in Bischofsmais? Bin Mitte der letzten Saison das letzte mal dagewesen und da waren teilweise Shores und Streckenabschnitte gesperrt...
Wär cool schon zu wissen was es gibt, das steigert die Vorfreude


----------



## oBATMANo (9. März 2012)

Neuerungen in Bischofsmais


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. März 2012)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Neuerungen in Bischofsmais



News? Es liegt überall so weisses Zeug rum, biken kannst vergessen...

Bild vom 26.2.: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1068627


----------



## themrpipp (11. März 2012)

Mh... dann doch wieder das Board auspacken


----------



## Brixton (12. März 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> News? Es liegt überall so weisses Zeug rum, biken kannst vergessen...
> 
> Bild vom 26.2.: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1068627


Weis jemand wies aktuell ausschaut? Im Wald. Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Park aber die Trails vom Geisskopf Richtung Deggendorf wären schon wieder mal was.
Leider liegt auf der Rusel noch viel Schnee. Dann wirds oben nicht besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (12. März 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig:
http://www.bergfex.de/geisskopf/webcams/c3533/


----------



## Apeman (12. März 2012)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig:
> http://www.bergfex.de/geisskopf/webcams/c3533/




  wird bestimmt erst in 2 monaten befahrbar sein...


----------



## Brixton (12. März 2012)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig:
> http://www.bergfex.de/geisskopf/webcams/c3533/


Kenn ich schon. Nur wie siehts im Holz aus? Evtl. weis das ja wer.
Da wurde ja nicht mitm Bully gepresst usw. Evtl. ist da schon weniger. Son bisschen schnee macht die Sache ja spannend 
Aber der gute albe meter auf freier Fläche ist dann etwas zu viel...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. März 2012)

Ich war am 25.2. ja Schneeschuhwandern dort... ich wollte eigendlich den Flow Country ansehen aber ich hab die Strecke nicht einmal gefunden so viel Schnee lag mitten im Wald. Ich bin beim Abstieg teilweise den Freeride runter gegangen und habe einmal die Schneeschuhe aus gezogen - der komplette Fuß war im Schnee... also 80cm + X.

Da in den Wald keine Sonne kommt denke ich taut der Schnee auch relativ langsam.


----------



## Brixton (12. März 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> wird bestimmt erst in 2 monaten befahrbar sein...


Dann siehts wohl so aus.
Letztes Jahr war alles besser


----------



## teatimetom (12. März 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> - der komplette Fuß war im Schnee... also 80cm + X.


sach mal Jürgen, als ich dich das lezte mal gesehen hab, warst doch so gross wie ich und normal proportioniert, ok ist schon a Zeit her.... 
aber seit wann ist dein FUß 80 cm hoch ?  

Wie lang sind dann jetzt deine Haxen ?  

Fuß: Im Schuh
Haxen, Bein: Geht bis zur Hüfte.

Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. März 2012)

Eröffnung ist für den 05.Mai angesetzt. Wurde am WE offiziell auf Facebook verkündet


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. März 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> sach mal Jürgen, als ich dich das lezte mal gesehen hab, warst doch so gross wie ich und normal proportioniert, ok ist schon a Zeit her....
> aber seit wann ist dein FUß 80 cm hoch ?
> 
> Wie lang sind dann jetzt deine Haxen ?
> ...




Ja wahnsinn, Du hast recht. Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuß

Man lernt nie aus... dann korrigiere ich meine Aussage und stelle richtig das ich mit dem Bein im Schnee steckte.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Eröffnung ist für den 05.Mai angesetzt. Wurde am WE offiziell auf Facebook verkündet



Wenn die nix machen, wie die letzten 2 Monate letztes Jahr, wird mich der Geisskopf nicht sehen ... was man so munkelt gibts bis jetzt auch keinen der die Strecken pflegen soll ...


----------



## Apeman (15. März 2012)

oh oh! 
war zuletzt im oktober´11 am geisskopf, da war eigentlich alles okay. 
hatten die nicht vor noch eine "kleine" strecke anzulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2012)

Der Flowdingsbums sollte doch noch ergänzt werden.


----------



## Apeman (15. März 2012)

das wäre ne gute sache! den fand ich als "zwischendurch" sehr, äh... flowig


----------



## klana_radikala (16. März 2012)

das flow teil macht mit meinem scalp sowieso keinen spaß

und der downhill war ende letzter saison sowieso spaßig zu fahren


----------



## Grossman_nik (17. März 2012)

flow sollte fertig werden, zumindest in dieser Saison.


----------



## _arGh_ (18. März 2012)

das heisst: von ganz oben am lift bis ganz runter?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. März 2012)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> das heisst: von ganz oben am lift bis ganz runter...



...bis zum Lift?


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. März 2012)

von ganz oben bis lift runter jop


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. März 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> flow sollte fertig werden, zumindest in dieser Saison.



Sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt... 

Unter berücksichtigung der Vergangenheit in BMais könnte man das übersetzen mit "vielleicht bis Oktober aber gwies is nix".


----------



## hofschalk (22. März 2012)

Also ich bin Ende Juli eine Woche in nem Ferienhaus quasi gegenüber vom Park und ich freu mich drauf 

Geißkopf ist härter geworden die letzten Jahre aber wer es nicht mag, braucht ja nicht kommen....da sich ja hier jeder drüber aufregt, sollte ja bald jeder Bescheid wissen über die "ach-so-schlimmen" Strecken. Somit braucht sich keiner beschweren 

ach und jetzt fällt mir grad auf, wir sind ja hier im Downhillforum.....ich dachte Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniöl (23. März 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> das flow teil macht mit meinem scalp sowieso keinen spaß
> 
> und der downhill war ende letzter saison sowieso spaßig zu fahren



Der Flow macht mit JEDEM Bike Spass


----------



## teatimetom (23. März 2012)

kommt auf die geschwindigkeit drauf an 

mit meinem Hardtail 29er macht er fast viel mehr Spass.
Mit dem Dh bike (Demo) macht der FlowCountry nur dann Spass wenn man unvernünftige Geschwindigkeiten fährt, dann aber richtig viel Spaß


----------



## seelenfrieden (23. März 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> kommt auf die geschwindigkeit drauf an
> 
> mit meinem Hardtail 29er macht er fast viel mehr Spass.
> Mit dem Dh bike (Demo) macht der FlowCountry nur dann Spass wenn man unvernünftige Geschwindigkeiten fährt, dann aber richtig viel Spaß



word!


----------



## klana_radikala (24. März 2012)

vl lags dran dass ich das scalp erst eingefahren bin. aber mit nem soften set up und wenig lsc im dämpfer kommst nicht weit, da kannst pushen bis du alt wirst xD

war nach 2x flow country fertiger als nachm ganzen tag aufm dh


----------



## Daniöl (24. März 2012)

Ja gut, das stimmt natürlich. Bin auch immer ganz schön am pusten nach dem flow


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. März 2012)

Ihr machts was falsch 
ich such am ende des flows nur vergeblich den Beam-Me-Up-Knopf... könnte den Flow ewig ballern. 

Okay... mein Bike ist dafür auch geringfügig besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (24. März 2012)

den downhill könnt ich auch im akkord abspulen, nur der flow hats mir nicht wirklich angetan. auch die freeride gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut, lag aber vl auch an den streckenverhältnissen, mal schaun was dieses jahr passiert


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> mal schaun was dieses jahr passiert



Ähm....



































nix !


----------



## Daniöl (24. März 2012)

haha!


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. März 2012)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife 

Lassen wir uns überraschen, mit was sie uns überraschen.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2012)

Der Flow mit'm SSp -> 

Die Anfahrt übern freeride tut dem radl aber weh


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die Anfahrt übern freeride tut dem radl aber weh



Aber nicht so sehr, wie die Höhenmetervernichtung über die Forstautobahn


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2012)

Die bin ich 2 mal gefahrn seit es den flowcountry gibt ... Unnütze Höhenmetervernichtung die wirklich weh tut


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. März 2012)

Stimmt, und es gibt immer wieder solche Idioten die diese zur Rennstrecke umfunktionieren und dann den Flow schleichen als hätten Sie die Bremsklötze an die Bremsscheiben geklebt!


----------



## klana_radikala (26. März 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Stimmt, und es gibt immer wieder solche Idioten die diese zur Rennstrecke umfunktionieren und dann den Flow schleichen als hätten Sie die Bremsklötze an die Bremsscheiben geklebt!



vl sollte ich meine bremse nochmal begutachten vor ich das nächste mal mit meinem scalp versuche den "flow" aus dem "country" trail raus zu kitzeln


----------



## Grossman_nik (27. März 2012)

Hilft meistens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (28. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Flowdingsbums sollte doch noch ergänzt werden.





Grossman_nik schrieb:


> flow sollte fertig werden, zumindest in dieser Saison.





_arGh_ schrieb:


> das heisst: von ganz oben am lift bis ganz runter?





Grossman_nik schrieb:


> von ganz oben bis lift runter jop



Wäre ein Traum...


----------



## Burnhard (18. April 2012)

Grad auf der Homepage gelesen, dass der You Go First jetzt Evil Eye Evolution.
Wird der Trail für die kommende Saison überarbeitet?


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. April 2012)

Evil Eye Evolution, Flow Country ganz oben und Pumptrack unten an den Parkplätzen.
Jetzt bin ich noch heißer auf den Saisonstart.. <3

Denk mal, dass der You go first überarbeitet wurde, war ja teils in miserablem Zustand und hat kaum Fahrer angesprochen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. April 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich noch heißer auf den Saisonstart.. <3


YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!
CANT WAIT!



Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Denk mal, dass der You go first überarbeitet wurde, war ja teils in miserablem Zustand und hat kaum Fahrer angesprochen



Nja teils war er aber auch einfach zu dick für die breite Masse!
(...des hat scho gepasst so)


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2012)

Nur ein neuer Name... Bikepark hat vorhin auf seiner Facebookpage ebenfalls die Grafik gepostet.
Auf meine Nachfrage, ob der Trail auch überarbeitet wurde oder nur der Name, hieß es, dass lediglich der Name geändert wurde...
Schade, schade... ich bin einer von denen, denen er zu dick ist 
Aber who cares?! Der flow startet oben =)))


----------



## klana_radikala (19. April 2012)

solang die keinen 2. dh bauen wirds für mich trozdem ein 1 strecken park bleiben


----------



## Daniöl (20. April 2012)

Sie können ja eine der anderen Strecken für dich umbenennen, dann ist's cooler den Freeride zu fahren


----------



## klana_radikala (20. April 2012)

wäre eine möglichkeit. aber der freeride liegt mir einfach nicht. zumindest bei den 2 chancen die ich der strecke gegeben hab.

aber vl ändert sich das dieses jahr noch


----------



## teatimetom (20. April 2012)

öfter Fahren, dann wirst du den Freeride mehr mögen als den DH. 
Ist hald RumpelPumpel, also genau das richtige für dein Scalp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Sie können ja eine der anderen Strecken für dich umbenennen, dann ist's cooler den Freeride zu fahren



genau, a la Wildbad, DH1 und DH2. Wenn die Strecken dann genauso sind...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2012)

bin mal gespannt was wirklich fertig ist zur Eröffnung ... wäre zwar schon alles nett, aber naja, Flow Country von ganz oben " im Laufe der Saison " ... ja ja ...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. April 2012)

Des hams mitm Gsichtsbiache veröffentlicht:











Also, wie jedes Jahr. Is immer a Haarige Gschicht - i hab no keine Saisoneröffnung miterlebt, bei der oben noch kein Schnee lag.

Wird scho!


----------



## Dropperl (20. April 2012)

Jippie! a grichta 4X


----------



## rfgs (20. April 2012)

wenn des mitm flow was werd dann dad mi des voi frein !


----------



## klana_radikala (20. April 2012)

und wer von euch würde sich von ein bisschen schnee abhalten lassen?

bei meinem letzten besuch in b-mais lag auch schnee, boden gefroren, teils eisig. im laufe des tages hats dann getaut, mischung aus eisplatten und schlamm, war wirklich lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (21. April 2012)

Schnee? Na und! 
Leider könnens dadurch aber momentan oben nix bauen. sprich flow country geht noch nicht oben los, da momentan nichts gmacht werdn kann...


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. April 2012)

Four Cross Strecken sind aber fast fertig, müssen nur noch eingesandet werden. Liegt leider noch viel Schnee oben , eben da wo die Sonne nicht oder wenig hinkommt. Morgen wird der fertige Flow erstmal so gut wie möglich fit gemacht.

MFG NIK


----------



## LaKoS (22. April 2012)

@nik: Macht ihr an der Freeride und DH auch was?


----------



## Daniöl (22. April 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Four Cross Strecken sind aber fast fertig, müssen nur noch eingesandet werden. Liegt leider noch viel Schnee oben , eben da wo die Sonne nicht oder wenig hinkommt. Morgen wird der fertige Flow erstmal so gut wie möglich fit gemacht.
> 
> MFG NIK



Klingt sehr gut


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. April 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> @nik: Macht ihr an der Freeride und DH auch was?



Klar die werden auch fit gemacht, DH machen wie jedes Jahr die Tschechen, leider hat es heute wieder geschneit is aber nix liegen geblieben.


MFG NIK


----------



## LaKoS (22. April 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Klar die werden auch fit gemacht, DH machen wie jedes Jahr die Tschechen, leider hat es heute wieder geschneit is aber nix liegen geblieben.
> MFG NIK




Perfekt...dann freut und sieht man sich am 05.05.2012!


----------



## singeltrailer (23. April 2012)

grad in facebook gelesen samstag eröffnung aber leider geht der lift nur bis zur mittelstation

mfg Simon


----------



## teatimetom (23. April 2012)

was für ein Samstag ?!?!
UNd wer ist dieser FaceBook von dem alle immer Reden ?!?


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2012)

Dieser Herr Facebook sagt:

Wir öffnen für EUCH bereits am Samstag!!!!! Sowohl die Station, als auch die Werkstatt bleiben jedoch geschlossen!!!! Wir appelieren an Eure Vernunft nur die ausgewiesenen Strecken zu benutzen. Alle Fahrer müssen bei der Mittelstation aus dem Lift!

Wir wünschen Euch viel SPASS!!!!!!!
Euer
Bikepark Team


----------



## klana_radikala (23. April 2012)

würden sie bis ganz rauf aufmachen wäre ich dabei, so muss ich mich gedulden und auf andren strecken meinen charme versprühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2012)

Ja schade, ich bitte auch drum nur die Strecken ab Mittelstation zu fahren, da sonst wieder unnötige Arbeiten enstehen, ob alles offen ist kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, denke aber das in zwei Wochen alles fertig ist. Schau ma mal was der Schnee sagt.


----------



## klana_radikala (23. April 2012)

ich hoffe es hier zu lesen wen der downhill in voller länge befahrbar ist


----------



## LaKoS (23. April 2012)

@Nik: Is die untere DH dann fit? Weil sonst wird's ein wenig langweilig den ganzen Tag nur 4X!  Und was is mit der Mini-Evil-Eye Line?


----------



## singeltrailer (23. April 2012)

ich find es a bisl blöd das da schlepper nicht offen hat. Ich hoff das sie die DH fertig bekommen weil sonst wird es langweilig.

mfg Simon


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. April 2012)

Zefix... grad diesen Samstag kann ich nicht


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2012)

@ Ric und die anderen, leider  weiss ich es nicht, kann euch aber Freitag Abend auf jeden fall sagen was offen hat und was nicht, mfg NIK


----------



## LaKoS (23. April 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> @ Ric und die anderen, leider  weiss ich es nicht, kann euch aber Freitag Abend auf jeden fall sagen was offen hat und was nicht, mfg NIK




Alles klar...dank dir!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. April 2012)

Wird es dieses Jahr wieder Punktekarten geben oder bleibts bei den Bergfahrten?

Wenn eine Bergfahrt bezahlt werden muss und der Lift geht nur bis zur Mittelstation ist das uncool.


----------



## Alexspeed (26. April 2012)

Ach komm , Der Ochsenkopf hat doch auch komplett offen. :-(
Nicht das ich das hier mit Braunlage vergleichen würde, aber wieso nur die Hälfte ... das lohnt sich doch nur für Anfänger ... .
Da muss ich wohl 2 mal das lange Wochenende an O-Kopf um mal bissl zu trainieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (26. April 2012)

Ja, es lohnt halt nur wenn du in der nähe wohnst. Oder nur die 4x und untere DH geil findest.   Diese sah heute ziemlich fahrbar aus, wurde herrgerichtet für das WE, an der oberen ist laut den Tschechen noch einiges zu tun, Wiesengap Landung, viele Löcher usw... Aber die Jungs sind fleißig und solltens bis zum offiziellen Opening (5. Mai ) fertig bringen


----------



## Alexspeed (29. April 2012)

Sagt mal bitte, ist der Lift immer noch der Einer-Sessel der so übelst langsam geht und man deswegen ne halbe Stunde unten warten muss? Konnt ich leider nirgends finden.
Will am 5. oder 6. Mai mal vorbeischauen, hoffe das man nicht zu lange Warteschlangen hat.


----------



## teatimetom (29. April 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Sagt mal bitte, ist der Lift immer noch der Einer-Sessel der so übelst langsam geht und man deswegen ne halbe Stunde unten warten muss? Konnt ich leider nirgends finden.
> Will am 5. oder 6. Mai mal vorbeischauen, hoffe das man nicht zu lange Warteschlangen hat.


HAHA, nein!

Die haben aus EU Subventionen einen 6er Sessellift gebaut !
Stand das nicht auf der Homepage ???

Nebendran gibts aber noch einen Schlepplift - der soll schneller gehen.


----------



## shield (29. April 2012)

Hat am 5. Mai denn alles offen oder auch nur bis zur mittelstation?!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> HAHA, nein!
> 
> Die haben aus EU Subventionen einen 6er Sessellift gebaut !
> Stand das nicht auf der Homepage ???
> ...



Tom, der 1.4. ist vorbei...


----------



## Grossman_nik (1. Mai 2012)

ab dem WE hat auf jeden fall mehr als Mittelstation offen, der Schlepper ist  schneller und man muss ned lang anstehen. Bei vielen Leuten am WE wird der Schlepplift auch eingeschaltet und man hat kaum Wartezeit unten am Lift


MFG NIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (3. Mai 2012)

Na das ist doch schonmal super, wenn da wenig Wartezeit ist.
Bin am überlegen ob Samstag oder Sonntag, blöd ist ja das es Nass werden soll und die Northshores bei Nässe ja gesperrt sind, wird da sehr streng darauf geachtet?
Und ist der Verleih am Sonntag offen?


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Mai 2012)

Bin eh gespannt, wie die Northshores aussehn.
War letzten Samstag schon hinten und hab mich mit einem unterhalten, der bei der Streckenpflege geholfen hat.
Dieser meinte, dass der Winter an den Obstacles seine Spuren hinterlassen hat...

Bin am Samstag auch vor Ort, freu mich allerdings vor allem auf den Flow Country <3
Biker X und unterer Abschnitt vom DH gingen letzte Woche super


----------



## klana_radikala (3. Mai 2012)

jetzt steh ich im konflikt mit mir selbst. entweder austrian extreme cup in mautern oder opening in b-mais

b-mais kenne ich bei nässe, mautern noch nicht


----------



## teatimetom (3. Mai 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schonmal super, wenn da wenig Wartezeit ist.
> Bin am überlegen ob Samstag oder Sonntag, blöd ist ja das es Nass werden soll und die Northshores bei Nässe ja gesperrt sind, wird da sehr streng darauf geachtet?
> Und ist der Verleih am Sonntag offen?



Verleih hat Samstag und Sonntag offen, eh klar.
Northshores bei Nässe sind vor allem gesperrt weil es Lebensgefährlich ist.
Achten tut da keiner drauf, probiers aus, aber das Holz ist wirklich arschglatt wenns nur leicht feucht ist.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> aber das Holz ist wirklich arschglatt wenns nur leicht feucht ist.



Stimmt, ist nicht so wie in Wildbad oder Wagrain.

Ich warte die Wetterprognosen morgen ab und dann wird zwischen DH und MX entschieden.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2012)

Wie hat der Park eigentlich unter der Woche geöffnet ? Mo-So ?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2012)

http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/informationen_sommer


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2012)

Danke dir ! Bin heute schon etwas PC-blind...


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist nicht so wie in Wildbad oder Wagrain.



Wobei des Holz in Wildbad oder Wagrain aber auch kein Vergleich ist Jürgi.
Da lob ich mir echtes B.C. Red Cedar Wood, wies in den North Shores verbaut wird. 
das ist immer fahrbahr, ned so 1/2 bis 3/4 wie das deutsche imprägnierte Holz


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Mai 2012)

Juchee, morgen wohl Klassentreffen am Geißkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropperl (4. Mai 2012)

Ich werd morgen auch am Start sein!


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Mai 2012)

Die Demo Crew is auch wieder vertreten  sowie gute Freunde aus Wien


----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

Dropperl schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen auch am Start sein!



wenn morgen ja heute war, was heute ja auch war 
hab ich dich übersehen.... warst mitem Eric ?


----------



## LaKoS (5. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> warst mitem Eric ?



Der Eric musste heute arbeiten!  So fuhr er allein!  (Ausser da Hecht war dabei?)


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

Wie waren die Strecken ?


----------



## klana_radikala (5. Mai 2012)

wäre das opening nicht genau am gleichen we wie der austrian extreme cup wäre ich auch gekommen, so sieht man sich aber bestimmt auch mal in den nächsten wochen


----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie waren die Strecken ?



Staubtrocken, Guter Zustand, Freeride steinig.. aber hergerichtet. Dh ausgebessert, besonders die Landung von dem Wiesensprung (RoadGap Oben) ist glatt wie ein Babypopo.Der rest Dh Typisch hald.
Dual und 4x neu präpariert, noch etwas weich vom vielen Sand. Fährt sich grade fest. Flow Ding hab ich ned getestet. Evil Eye 1 ausgebessert.
Schlange am Schlepplift NULL, am Sessel ca 10 Minuten im Schnitt.
Habe jetzt leichten Sonnenbrand, obwohl Regen angesagt war.


----------



## Dropperl (5. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> wenn morgen ja heute war, was heute ja auch war
> hab ich dich übersehen.... warst mitem Eric ?



Hab dich nur noch einpacken sehn 


Weiß jemand, wo s die Fotos zu sehen gibt, die auf der DH geschossen wurden?


----------



## _arGh_ (5. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Der rest Dh Typisch hald.


naja, in der dh lag teilweise schon einiges an gerümpel rum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> naja, in der dh lag teilweise schon einiges an gerümpel rum..



ich hab doch geschrieben : Dh Typisch hald  
Fotos: Mono6 hier im Forum anschreiben


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2012)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> naja, in der dh lag teilweise schon einiges an gerümpel rum..



Die dh is im Moment genau richtig rumpelig  war geil zu fahrn
Oben und unten Flow ... In der Mitte technisch durch die Ecken zirkeln


----------



## andy2306 (5. Mai 2012)

War heute auch oben die fotos müssten irgendwo im forum vereinzelt auftauchen hab ich gehört, ansonsten war der tag echt geil bis auf meine kette die noch n stück zu lang war und geklabbert hat wie ne sau


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Staubtrocken, Guter Zustand,....Schlange am Schlepplift NULL, am Sessel ca 10 Minuten im Schnitt.....
> Habe jetzt leichten Sonnenbrand, obwohl Regen angesagt war.




Guter Zustand, frisch umgebaut, bewässert, kein Lift nötig, Regen teils vorhanden aber genau richtig.

Ich bin in Saal/Donau hängen geblieben, die Anziehungskraft von der B16 aus war zu gross da bin ich abgebogen. 

Tom, weisst Du was von Martin? Hier seit gut 10 Tagen totaler Kontaktabriss und Funkstille.


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich hab doch geschrieben : Dh Typisch hald
> Fotos: Mono6 hier im Forum anschreiben





lol, ja is schwierig bei dem Boden, heute war die DH aber wieder top, zumindest so wie ich das beurteilen konnte, bis auf kleinere Verletzungen und Blessuren ein geiles WE


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Mai 2012)

Aaah. Schön wars. Radl putt, ich putt, saudämlich angestellt, 

Geißkopf <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (7. Mai 2012)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Aaah. Schön wars. Radl putt, ich putt, saudämlich angestellt,
> 
> Geißkopf <3



so kennen wir dich


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2012)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Aaah. Schön wars. Radl putt, ich putt, saudämlich angestellt,
> 
> Geißkopf <3




Mensch meier... was hastn angestellt? Nach der Wintersaison sollt mans doch nicht sofort 100% krachen lassen, das schadet den meisten... 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Mai 2012)

Samstag war geil, mir tut alles weh, aber das wars wert <3


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Mai 2012)

LoonyG schrieb:


> so kennen wir dich






jürschn:
Ja mei, neis Radl, da geht alles gleich noch doppelt so schnell, an des muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen..!

VR-Felge im Eimer, Bremsscheibe VR auch, Steckachs abgrissn, Kurbel fritten, KB fritten..und mei Kreuz tut weh. 
Radl is vom DH rüber 10 meter in'd Dual geflogen...


..i glaub i sollt in a KeFü mit Taco investieren...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2012)

Alter....da hast aber richtig zugelangt !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2012)

Mikey, was haste denn für nen neuen Hobel der Dich so zammricht?

Solang Dir nicht mehr weh tut und Du noch vorm Rechner sitzt und schreibst bist wohl mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Ich hab mich dieses WE für MX entschieden, da hat man mehr Fahrwerksreserven und die Strecke is vor der Haustür.


----------



## teatimetom (7. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich hab mich dieses WE für MX entschieden, da hat man mehr Fahrwerksreserven und die Strecke is vor der Haustür.



über die leute die im Abensverger Standwald ohne Kennzeichen ackern hab ich schon gehört 

Mikey: DAT SCHÖNE RAD, oh jeh  Das Makululu lässt etwas weniger Zeit zum überlegen und Linienwahl... 
wo bist abgehoben ? 
hört sich spektakulär an


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Mai 2012)

Hihi, keine Gefangenen.. 

Am unteren DH, direkt nach der Matsche-Brücke..da kommt doch dann ein ewig langer Table/Double, und da bin ich über die Landung rechts auf nen Stein...oder...zumindest glaub ich das...:-/


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> über die leute die im Abensverger Standwald ohne Kennzeichen ackern hab ich schon gehört




Da weisst Du dann mehr wie ich. Ich fahr aber auch keine Enduro sondern ne Cross. Da gibts gar kein Kennzeichen ... so wie es für nen Downhiller keine Katzenaugen und Beleuchtung gibt.

Ich fahr auf MX-Strecken mit schönen Anliegern und Sprügen. Was will ich im Wald? Saal/Donau is vor der Haustür, Rottenburg bissl weiter, Manching auch aber alles maximal 30 KM.

Aber Bikepark muss demnächst auch sein, jetzt wo seit gestern wieder beide DH-Bikes funktionieren...


----------



## PlanB (7. Mai 2012)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Hihi, keine Gefangenen..
> 
> Am unteren DH, direkt nach der Matsche-Brücke..da kommt doch dann ein ewig langer Table/Double, und da bin ich über die Landung rechts auf nen Stein...oder...zumindest glaub ich das...:-/



War deswegen etwa der Heli da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Mai 2012)

Würd mich auch interessieren, was da los war.
Wir waren gerade schon am zampacken, als der auftauchte... =/
Der/dem Verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## Alexspeed (7. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich fahr auf MX-Strecken mit schönen Anliegern und Sprügen. Was will ich im Wald? Saal/Donau is vor der Haustür, Rottenburg bissl weiter, Manching auch aber alles maximal 30 KM.



Jetz sag ma, ich wohn im Aug/Sep dann in Regensburg und bin am überlegen ob ich mei Motorrad auch mitnehm. 
Bin noch voll an der Wohnungssuche. Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? Regensburg Nord oder West wär mir am liebsten.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da weisst Du dann mehr wie ich. Ich fahr aber auch keine Enduro sondern ne Cross. Da gibts gar kein Kennzeichen ... so wie es für nen Downhiller keine Katzenaugen und Beleuchtung gibt.
> 
> Ich fahr auf MX-Strecken mit schönen Anliegern und Sprügen. Was will ich im Wald? Saal/Donau is vor der Haustür, Rottenburg bissl weiter, Manching auch aber alles maximal 30 KM.
> 
> Aber Bikepark muss demnächst auch sein, jetzt wo seit gestern wieder beide DH-Bikes funktionieren...


 
könnt ihr diesen privaten kleinkrieg net als PN ausrichten  fahr einfach mal wieder zum GK und wenns dir da nicht gefällt schreibst halt im MX forum weiter


----------



## Alexspeed (7. Mai 2012)

JA JA werd ich machen ... geh ich halt in MX Forum 

Neee war echt cool am GK !!! Werd ich ja dann auch öfters vorbeischauen wenn ich in R wohne ... 

Der DH war ganz okay, aber gefühlt bisschen kurz.
Der FR war nicht so toll,
Die Northshores waren sehr einfach gehalten.
Den Flow dingsda konnt ma ja nicht fahren.
Die Dual 4x dinger sind scho cool, aber waren noch bissl zu loose.

Allem in allem Wars gut.


Gute Besserung an den Verletzten. Der Heli hat mein Auto eingesaut


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> JA JA werd ich machen ... geh ich halt in MX Forum


 
hab net dich gemeint 

hört sich so an, als warst das erste mal am geisskopf?


----------



## hofschalk (7. Mai 2012)

Nachdem es ja mittlerweile geregnet hat, weiß jemand, ob der FCC wieder offen ist. Wir kommen Mi/Do und pennen am Parkplatz.....Gfrei mi scho saggrisch


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Mai 2012)

Fragts einfach nach in der Bikestation 
Es hat am Samstag gegen 16 Uhr bisschen geregnet, weiß nicht, wieviel schlussendlich runterkam, weil wir schon am einpacken waren.

Übrigens: Jetzt muss man auch Kurtaxe zahlen, wenn man am Parkplatz campt..


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Mai 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Jetz sag ma, ich wohn im Aug/Sep dann in Regensburg und bin am überlegen ob ich mei Motorrad auch mitnehm.
> Bin noch voll an der Wohnungssuche. Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? Regensburg Nord oder West wär mir am liebsten.



Ich bin kein Regensburger und habe keine Ahnung wie es dort mit Wohnungen aussieht. Vor ein paar Jahren zu meiner Studentenzeit waren Wohnungen direkt in der Stadt immer knapp. Aber in einem Vorort im Norden oder Westen siehts sicher besser aus. Wegen MX-Strecke... paar KM nördlich von R ist Schwandorf (http://www.msc-sad.de), paar KM südwestlich von R ist Saal/Donau (http://www.mc-saal.de/). Im weiteren Umkreis gibt es noch einige weitere. Auf dem Weg zu Deinem Heimatort ist Mitterteich-Pfaffenreuth zu erwähnen. Das ist ein riesiges Gelände mit MX, Trial, Enduro....





OLB EMan schrieb:


> könnt ihr diesen privaten kleinkrieg net als PN ausrichten




Tom, weisst Du von was der Eman spricht? Kleinkrieg? Ich nenns Kommunikation über letztes WE und Unterschied illegales Enduro zu legales MX.
Ist halt etwas OT aber um ne Saisonkarte 2008 gehts schon lang nimmer.


----------



## heifisch (7. Mai 2012)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Nachdem es ja mittlerweile geregnet hat, weiß jemand, ob der FCC wieder offen ist. Wir kommen Mi/Do und pennen am Parkplatz.....Gfrei mi scho saggrisch



Sonntag war der Flow noch immer zu. Im Shop hieß es, aber nächstes WE sei er wieder offen. Am besten vor Ort nachfragen!

Die ausgebesserten DH- und Freeridestrecke waren wieder echt schön zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (8. Mai 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Fragts einfach nach in der Bikestation
> Es hat am Samstag gegen 16 Uhr bisschen geregnet, weiß nicht, wieviel schlussendlich runterkam, weil wir schon am einpacken waren.
> 
> Übrigens: Jetzt muss man auch Kurtaxe zahlen, wenn man am Parkplatz campt..



werden wir sowieso machen.....Kurtaxe  wer kassiert das dann?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Mai 2012)

hofschalk schrieb:


> werden wir sowieso machen.....Kurtaxe  wer kassiert das dann?



Die Regelung gab es doch schon viele Jahre das man theoretisch im Bikeshop einen Euro oder zwei bezahlen muss.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Mai 2012)

PlanB schrieb:


> War deswegen etwa der Heli da?



Nenenenene.

Als ich allerdings runtegefahren bin, kam mir auch die Bergwacht entegegen..


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Burnhard (8. Mai 2012)

Der Typ mit dem Heli hat sich die Schulter ausgekugelt. Aber keine Ahnung wies dem geht.


----------



## Alexspeed (8. Mai 2012)

@ Pyro

Danke werd ich mir merken, mal schauen ob ich da auch mal zum MX´en komme

@ EMan

War 2006 oder 2007 schonma da, aber da bin ich noch lang nicht soo fix unterwegs gewesen wie Heute ...


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. Mai 2012)

Der Typ der sich die Schulter ausgekugelt hat is n Kumpel von mir der kann in 2-3 Wochen wieder aufs bike konnte den später schon wieder in Deggendorf abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Regelung gab es doch schon viele Jahre das man theoretisch im Bikeshop einen Euro oder zwei bezahlen muss.



Mir ist sie bisher unbekannt. Allerdings hing am Samstag n Aushang Shop, dass nun dort irgendn Formular auszufüllen und die Taxe zu entrichten ist...

Flow ist ab Freitag wieder offen! Haben sie heute auf Facebook verkündet


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Mai 2012)

@ mikey gute besserung :-O hab dich kurz gesehen auf Track. 

Mir hats taugt, vorallem Die 4x Strecken waren am Sonntag ziemlich geil


----------



## hofschalk (8. Mai 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Mir ist sie bisher unbekannt. Allerdings hing am Samstag n Aushang Shop, dass nun dort irgendn Formular auszufüllen und die Taxe zu entrichten ist...
> 
> Flow ist ab Freitag wieder offen! Haben sie heute auf Facebook verkündet


Dann werde ich morgen mal die Augen offen halten. Die paar Euro bringen auch keinen um.

Schade mit der Flow, aber dann konzentriere ich mich halt auf den Rest. reicht auch


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Mai 2012)

Frag nach beidem einfach im Shop nach, vllt darfst ihn ja doch fahren


----------



## hofschalk (8. Mai 2012)

werde dann berichten, bzgl. Campingkosten und FCT. Werd schon zurecht kommen, bin ja nicht das erste Mal da


----------



## themrpipp (8. Mai 2012)

Ja, Kurtaxe darf man jetzt zahlen. Waren übers WE, also Freitag bis Sonntag dort und haben zu zweit 3,20 Euro gezahlt. Ist ne Pauschale, pro Person 1,60 Euro, egal wie lang man dann da ist. 
Bin am Freitag rein, also in den Shop, wo man früher die "Vor-Liftkarte" kaufen musste und hab mal nachgefragt. Die nette Dame die das ganze WE drin war hat gemeint das die Kurtaxe da ist um die Kurgaststatistik der Region zu schönen und das es die Leute vom Bikepark eher nervt, das sie jetzt was verlangen müssen. 
Also ich finds ok, 1,60, das ist nicht die Welt und man kann seinen Müll entsorgen, hat Strom, Toiletten und demnächst sollen auch Duschen gebaut werden.
Am WE wars übrigens ziemlich gemütlich auf dem Camp-Parkplatz. Meine Klamotten riechen immernoch nach Rauch 

Ach, und falls wer Bilder vom WE findet, bitte nen Link per pn. Würde mich sehr drüber freuen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Mai 2012)

themrpipp schrieb:


> wo man früher die "Vor-Liftkarte" kaufen musste



Gibt es diese Streckennutzungsberechtigungskarte etwa nicht mehr??



Kurtaxe... ich frag mich gerade wo dort der nächste Kurort ist... Bad Kötzting?? Das ist aber noch weit entfernt...


----------



## themrpipp (8. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Streckennutzungsberechtigungskarte etwa nicht mehr??



Ach genau, so hieß das Teil...

Nein, die gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2012)

themrpipp schrieb:


> Ach genau, so hieß das Teil...
> 
> Nein, die gibt es nicht mehr


 
wurd aber auf die Karten aufgeschlagen. glaub die tageskarte is 3 euro teuerer geworden ... trotzdem besser 

@pyro ... man kanns auch ortstaxe nennen


----------



## teatimetom (9. Mai 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kurtaxe... ich frag mich gerade wo dort der nächste Kurort ist... Bad Kötzting?? Das ist aber noch weit entfernt...



Bad Bischofsmais und Bad Bodenmais Mensch Jürgen  Sogar Riedenburg hat so ne Taxe...
wollte dich übrigens nicht ansticheln, kommt nicht mehr vor  

Da hat man ja mit der Gravity Card gleich doppelt gepsart, weil die wollten nur einmal kassieren und Kurtaxe war keine dabei. 
Melche mich jetzt übrigens - nachdem News nur noch über Facebook statt über die Firmenhomepage kommuniziert werden - auch bei denen an. Muss mir noch ein PSeudonym überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bad Bischofsmais und Bad Bodenmais Mensch Jürgen  Sogar Riedenburg hat so ne Taxe...
> wollte dich übrigens nicht ansticheln, kommt nicht mehr vor
> 
> Da hat man ja mit der Gravity Card gleich doppelt gepsart, weil die wollten nur einmal kassieren und Kurtaxe war keine dabei.
> Melche mich jetzt übrigens - nachdem News nur noch über Facebook statt über die Firmenhomepage kommuniziert werden - auch bei denen an. Muss mir noch ein PSeudonym überlegen



Ansticheln? Hab ich nicht so aufgefasst. Es gibt viele die den Unterschied nicht kennen - man hört ja auch immer wieder das Fail-Wort Vollcross usw.

Am Samstag bin ich übrigens in Riedenburg arbeiten... wo kann/darf man dort noch fahren? Wenns geht will ich nachmittag ne kleine Runde drehn. PN bitte.


----------



## hofschalk (10. Mai 2012)

so. Auch gerade zurück gekommen. Nacht kostet pro Erwachsenen 0,80 Cent. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, waren die netten Leute vom Park auch eher genervt. Da geht es hauptsächlich um das Ausfüllen des Meldebogens, als um das Geld.

FCT war auch offen. Haben gefragt und gleich das ok bekommen  

Scheinbar gabs aber leider am Eröffnungswochenende genügen Kasper die trotzdem gefahren sind.

Oben neben dem Start der Freeride ist auch schon der Einstig in den FCT zu sehen. Aber gesperrt und wird hoffentlich auch so beachtet.

Alles in allem ein Spitzenkurztrip. Und wenn man am Morgen selbst 1-3mal auf der DH anhält und die 3-4 losen Brocken aus seiner Line rollt, dann hat man am Tag mehr Zeit zu fahren und muss sich nicht rumärgern 

Im übrigen wurde wir vom Herren aus dem Shop dazu angeregt, dass man gerne bei ihm vorbeifahren kann/soll und sagen, wenn was nicht passt. Dann würde er sich drum kümmern. Machte auf mich schon den Anschein, als ob sie das ernst nehmen würden.

P.S: und durfte feststellen, dass so komische Pedallöcher im Schienbein auch nach 28h noch bluten....aber im Auto waren die Schienbeinschoner viel stylischer als am Bein  
 das war mir eine Lehre und am Tag 2 waren sie wieder dran


----------



## Playlife8 (10. Mai 2012)

Bin morgen auch ab ca. 14 Uhr in Bmais, nachdem wir so spät dort sind nehmen wir die kleinen Bikes auch mit und fahren evtl. noch bissl tourenmässig rum, gibt es was Empfehlenswertes von den Locals?????


----------



## ShogunZ (18. Mai 2012)

Servus,

waren gestern in Bmais und nun hab ich mal ne Frage - weiß jemand von euch wer auf der FlowCountry Strecke fotographiert hat? Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## klana_radikala (18. Mai 2012)

wer lässt sich den morgen auf dem downhill blicken?


----------



## andy2306 (18. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand n paar Zeiten von den Pro's auf der Dh ? Nehm mir nächsts mal ne Uhr mit und will mal nen Run stoppen... 

Andy


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2012)

schau in die Ergebnislisten vom IXS EDC am Geisskopf


----------



## andy2306 (18. Mai 2012)

ah ok danke dir  , war das damals die original dh strecke? die werden ja meistens anders abgesteckt


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2012)

kann sein das Details anders waren, aber viele Möglichkeiten haben sie am Geisskopf nicht, die Strecke komplett umzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> kann sein das Details anders waren, aber viele Möglichkeiten haben sie am Geisskopf nicht, die Strecke komplett umzubauen.



Geht hald nachm Zielsprung noch über die Strasse bei den Dirts nach unten


----------



## Downhoehl (20. Mai 2012)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> waren gestern in Bmais und nun hab ich mal ne Frage - weiß jemand von euch wer auf der FlowCountry Strecke fotographiert hat? Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.



Würde mich auch interesieren, auch auf der DH Strecke waren ja einige Fotografen zu sehen? Würde mich auch über nen Link freuen


----------



## Nr5 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi Gemeinde,
ich bin Der Neue ;-)
Nach dem ich die Tage nach Bischofsmais fahre, wolt ich fragen ob in diesem Jahr schon mal wer am Geiskopf war. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Mai 2012)

downhill ist gut zu fahren. die anderen strecken hab ich mir nicht angesehen, waren mir einfach zu viele leute am lift als das ich was anderes probieren hätte wollen.

ist auch gut gelaufen bis ich dann ziemlich unschön übern lenker abgestiegen bin.

danke an der stelle nochmal an den einzigen der stehen geblieben ist und sich erkundigt hat ob alles in ordnung ist bei mir


----------



## Burnhard (21. Mai 2012)

Strecken sind eigentlich noch alle in recht gutem Zustand.
Freeride natürlich mit vielen Steinen und Evil Eye untenrum recht ruppig. Neuer Flow Country Teil ist sehr gelungen! Boden ist zwar noch recht lose macht aber schon n Haufen Spass. Downhill ist auch gut, Wiesengap wurde sinnvoll entschärft.

Leider kommst am Geisskopf auch langsam in Mode an den dümmsten Stellen stehen zu bleiben... Die Sonne scheint wohl einigen das Hirn weg zu brutzeln 

Bilder gibts hier: http://www.frei-lichts-shop.de/index.php?/Bilder aber wohl nicht kostenlos?!


----------



## flö (21. Mai 2012)

Weiss jemand wo es die fotos gibt von dem mädel mit der mütze, des am sonntag unterwegs war? sie sagte was, das klang wie "bh-fotos.de" das gibts aber nicht. warum musste der schlepplift auch so schnell sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Mai 2012)

wie sieht das inzwischen mit dem Gasthof unten neben der Bikestation aus? Es hieß irgendwann die würden auch öffentliche Duschen bauen, gibt's die schon?


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie sieht das inzwischen mit dem Gasthof unten neben der Bikestation aus? Es hieß irgendwann die würden auch öffentliche Duschen bauen, gibt's die schon?



Forstgasthof hat momentan geschlossen, daher auch keine Duschen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Forstgasthof hat momentan geschlossen, daher auch keine Duschen.



schade eigentlich. Wann machen die wieder auf?


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2012)

Hey, gibt es zufällig Bilder von meinem Sturz auf der Downhill vom Sonntag, war mit  einem Zerode in Raw unterwegs. Gute Besserung an alle anderen die sich das Wochenende zerlegt haben, waren ja einige, und danke an die Bergwacht.
Ansonsten hat's mir echt gut gefallen, auch wenn der Abscheid etwas unglücklich war, waren die drei Tage zuvor echt super


----------



## Dropperl (22. Mai 2012)

Morgen wer da? 

könnt ne Fahrgelegenheit ab Kelheim / Rgbg anbieten


----------



## Nr5 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich werd voraussichtlich Donnerstag bis Samstag da sein. Aber ihr könnt mit mir `e nix anfangen - bin noch ganz am Anfang 
Ich hab mich vom MTB-Virus infizieren lassen und will mir jetzt ein AM Fully zulegen. Vorher hat mir meine bessere Hälfte einen "Anfängerkurs" zum Geburtstag angedeien lassen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Mai 2012)

Dropperl schrieb:


> Morgen wer da?
> 
> könnt ne Fahrgelegenheit ab Kelheim / Rgbg anbieten



Schade, hab ich zu spät gelesen... hätte mir frei nehmen können. Vielleicht kann man sich ja ein anderes Mal zusammentun ab KEH.


----------



## Xplosion51 (1. Juni 2012)

ab bad abbach


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2012)

hei XPlosion, sind wir lezte Woche miteinander gefahren ? 
Grüsse Demo Rot


----------



## Brixton (3. Juni 2012)

Ruselhochstrasse ist zwischen Deg und Greising gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn das heute vormittag dort auch so geschifft hat wie hier bei mir dann gute Nacht.


Steht doch als Info auf der Homepage das die Ruselbergstrecke vom 29.5. bis voraussichtlich 9.6. gesperrt ist. Also am Feiertag und kommendes WE auch noch zu.


----------



## a_k52 (4. Juni 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wenn das heute vormittag dort auch so geschifft hat wie hier bei mir dann gute Nacht



So gegen Mittag hats mal ca 30min lang kräftig geschüttet, im Laufe des restlichen Tages immer mal wieder ein kleines bisschen. 
Leider saß ich zu Beginn des Wolkenbruchs grad im Lift...
Die Freeride und der FlowCountry gingen aber am Nachmittag trotzdem noch ganz gut zu fahren wie ich finde.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juni 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand aktuelle Streckeninfos?

Wie haben die Strecken den Regen der letzten Tage verkraftet??


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand aktuelle Streckeninfos?
> 
> Wie haben die Strecken den Regen der letzten Tage verkraftet??



es ist Saisonanfang und die Strecken sind für Geisskopf-Verhältnisse gut beinander !
hast was vor ?


----------



## Brixton (6. Juni 2012)

Bist morgen Tom? Werd auf an kurzen Abstecher vorbei Schaun.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2012)

bin Donnerstag und Freitag in Schladming mit Markus, Wochenende ist noch nicht geplant, aber evtl nach Österreich fahren


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2012)

Ist die Flow Strecke eigentlich komplett ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist die Flow Strecke eigentlich komplett ?



Soll komplett sein hieß es in einem Newsletter. Aber ich stell mir gerade die Frage wie das ganze bei dem derzeitigen Regenwetter aussieht...


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juni 2012)

Komplett im Sinne von "sie geht oben los" ist sie wirklich.
Allerdings war vor 2 Wochen noch ein Teilstück drin, das noch nicht Flow-typisch ausgebaut war, sondern einfach nur durch den Wald auf Waldboden und ohne Sprünge etc ging. Ist aber dennoch flowig und schön zu fahren.

zwecks dem wetter mach ich mir für die brechsandstrecken keine gedanken, denen tut das denk ich ganz gut. war vor 2 wochen schon extrem trocken und staubig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (7. Juni 2012)

Sag mal war ich heut besoffen, oder bauen die tatsächlich am You go First?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2012)

kann schon sein, wenn auf einmal auch solche Sachen möglich sind:


----------



## Cube99 (7. Juni 2012)

Jup, habs auch gesehen, die You go first wird neu gebaut!! sieht ziemlich krass aus, was man da so am Anfang sieht!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juni 2012)

Ja die bauen am You go first, der aber fortan Evil Eye 2.0 Evolution heißen wird 



> Was bisher der You go first Trail war, wird nun zum Evil Eye 2.0 Evolution umgebaut. Mehr skill, mehr flow, mehr fun! Last euch überraschen. Im Moment laufen die Umbauten noch.


----------



## klana_radikala (7. Juni 2012)

schönes angebot für nicht gravity besitzer. aber anstatt zu fahren darf ich die nächsten wochen wiedermal in der arbeit verbringen -.-


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2012)

So wie es den meisten geht. Die Kiddies, die jedes WE und jeden Feiertag im Park rumhängen können, sind halt nicht der Maßstab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ja die bauen am You go first, der aber fortan Evil Eye 2.0 Evolution heißen wird



Bilder ?!


----------



## Cube99 (7. Juni 2012)

Bilder hab ich keine gemacht. Es sind sehr hohe Northshore Elemente, mehr hat man von der Freeride aus auch nicht gesehen


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab leider davon no nix gsehn.
Werd morng ne gepflegte Schlammschlacht am GK schlagen. Wenn ich mal dran vorbeikomm, werd ich n paar schießen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juni 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Komplett im Sinne von "sie geht oben los" ist sie wirklich.
> Allerdings war vor 2 Wochen noch ein Teilstück drin, das noch nicht Flow-typisch ausgebaut war, sondern einfach nur durch den Wald auf Waldboden und ohne Sprünge etc ging. Ist aber dennoch flowig und schön zu fahren...



So sieht es aus, Stand heute. Strecke macht Spass.




Voltage_FR schrieb:


> zwecks dem wetter mach ich mir für die brechsandstrecken keine gedanken, denen tut das denk ich ganz gut. war vor 2 wochen schon extrem trocken und staubig..



Wir hatten heut Matschreifen dabei aber weder FlowC, FR noch DH erforderten diese. Es war erstaunlich trocken.


Was heute gar nicht ging ist die Qualität des Essens an der GK-Hütte. Ich esse ja wirklich sehr gern und oft Currywurst mit Pommes. 8 Euro ist schon ein stolzer Preis dafür. So einen ..... wie dort habe ich aber definitiv noch niemals vorgesetzt bekommen und das sah nicht nur bei mir so aus. Der ideale Ort für diese Portion wäre der Mülleimer gewesen. Nie wieder!


----------



## Brixton (8. Juni 2012)

Bist nicht der erste wg des Essens... Gestern haben wir's dann sein lassen oben.
Aber wir fahren ja nicht zum essen hin.


----------



## Burnhard (8. Juni 2012)

Haha mich hat der Fettgeruch vom Lift aus schon abgeschreckt...

@san_andreas, tja dann scheinst du aber was falsch zu machen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juni 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> Bist nicht der erste wg des Essens... Gestern haben wir's dann sein lassen oben.
> Aber wir fahren ja nicht zum essen hin.



Also vor mehreren Jahren war das Wiener Schnitzel unten im Gasthof schon auch mal ein Grund nach BMais zu fahren bzw. extra eine Mittagspause einzukalkulieren. Das war genial gross und gut.

Aber den Mist den es da oben gibt... da geh ich lieber in den Wald und knabber ein Stück Baumrinde ehe ich zu verhungern drohe.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juni 2012)

Hatte gestern das Glück am GK fahren zu können. Sehr geiler Park und durchweg nette Leute und gutes Wetter! Nen schönen Park habt ihr da und ich komme bestimmt wieder!


----------



## xxArtusxx (8. Juni 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also vor mehreren Jahren war das Wiener Schnitzel unten im Gasthof schon auch mal ein Grund nach BMais zu fahren bzw. extra eine Mittagspause einzukalkulieren. Das war genial gross und gut.
> 
> Aber den Mist den es da oben gibt... da geh ich lieber in den Wald und knabber ein Stück Baumrinde ehe ich zu verhungern drohe.




Pyro, das war der beste Spruch von dir, ever!


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Juni 2012)

wir bestellen immer Pizza oder nehmen uns ne Brotzeit mit, stimmt schon es essen kannst leider vergessen zu horenden Preisen. You go wird gebaut, leider kommt es aufgrund von Mitarbeitermangel öfter zu Unterbrechungen am Bau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Juni 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also vor mehreren Jahren war das Wiener Schnitzel unten im Gasthof schon auch mal ein Grund nach BMais zu fahren bzw. extra eine Mittagspause einzukalkulieren. Das war genial gross und gut.
> 
> Aber den Mist den es da oben gibt... da geh ich lieber in den Wald und knabber ein Stück Baumrinde ehe ich zu verhungern drohe.



Leider leider hat der Pächter unten gewechselt...ist nun der Selbe wie oben. Seit er das unten noch hat, war da aber kaum mehr offen.. Besser so!

Waren jetzt heute. Trotz 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Kein Tropfen kam runter bis um ca 16:00Uhr. War top zu fahren! 

Vom You Go First haben wir uns nur die ersten zwei Elemente angschaut. Sind die alten, nur mit neuem Holz versehen...bin gespannt, was unten raus noch so reinkommt...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juni 2012)

xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Pyro, das war der beste Spruch von dir, ever!



Ach geh, so gut war der gar nicht. Vor allem war der ernst gemeint da ich mich da schon etwas auskenne von Y-Reisen her.




Grossman_nik schrieb:


> wir bestellen immer Pizza oder nehmen uns ne Brotzeit mit, stimmt schon es essen kannst leider vergessen zu horenden Preisen. You go wird gebaut, leider kommt es aufgrund von Mitarbeitermangel öfter zu Unterbrechungen am Bau...



Gibt es nen Pizzaservice der an den Parkplatz liefert?
Das wär auch was, ansonsten eben kalte Brotzeit oder Grill oder MRE.


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Juni 2012)

jop gibts, Pizza Adria aus Bmais. Kann ich empfehlen sind gut und nicht teuer. Wegen Telefonnummer einfach im Shop nachfragen


----------



## Dropperl (11. Juni 2012)

Gestern wars ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht; hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht 

Wobei die Downhill am angenehmsten zu fahren war, wie ich find, nach 100m auf der Flowcountry wars mit dem Sehen nämlich nicht mehr so optimal


----------



## Otterauge (11. Juni 2012)

Wie war das Wetter am Sa.  sind von Mi. bis Freitag stramm gefahren und am Sa. morgen weg, da sah es ja schon Gefühlt nach Schlammschlacht aus.

Wirklich gelungener Park mit super DH denn man echt sich einprägen muß um flowig durch zu kommen. Durchhacken geht dafür recht schnell. 
Oft sind 2 Steine nebeneinnander und man überlegt über welchen man abziehen oder wegdrücken muß


----------



## andy2306 (11. Juni 2012)

War am Sonntag oben und ja es war schlammig aber verdammt geil  
Streckenzeit auf der DH gestern mit 2 Linienfehler 3:12min hat noch jemand ne Messung gestartet ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Juni 2012)

2:10, nein  Damals auf dem IXS Cup 2:45 , mittlerweile bin ich aber langsamer denk ich, Samstag  war top, nur SX gefahren und am Sonntag nurs Demo geprügelt  DH war echt geil zum fahren


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid am Sonntag bei dem Regen tatsache raus gefahren?
Dachte nachm aufwachen erst es wäre noch Mitternacht, so dunkel wars... nachdem es dann um 10Uhr noch immer schiffte wie blöd und keine besserung vorhergesagt war, bin ich dann abgereist


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2012)

ja klar  hab auch ned weit weg von daheim, ist zwar nicht optimal macht aber auch Spaß, vorallem wenn man über 7 Leute dabei hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2306 (12. Juni 2012)

Sonntag war genial !  
2:45.. hmm muss ich noch viel schneller werden...welche platzierung hattest du dann ? Bin beim TBS Racing Team dabei deswegen frag ich... 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2012)

41 von 60 mein ich in der free  man Class also keine Top Zeit


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/images/results/2009/EDC5_13-09-2009_Results_Final_Run_Bischofsmais.pdf

allerdings war damals das Mittelstück glaub ich noch schnell und nicht so verwinkelt?


----------



## andy2306 (12. Juni 2012)

danke euch, 
naja es gibt ja heute noch diese abkürzung nach dem großen drop...


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2012)

Mittelstück war das selbe wie jetzt, kann mich da noch gut dran erinnern. 

Auch hier im Vid gut zu sehen:


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juni 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Mittelstück war das selbe wie jetzt, kann mich da noch gut dran erinnern.



manchmal glaubt man du weisst nicht mal was für ein Tag heute ist 

wobei mit dem komischen Mittelstück hat er recht. EDC war die gleiche Strecke wie jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2012)

Bist du betrunken?


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juni 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Bist du betrunken?



noch nicht !  

du ?


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2012)

nein, noch nicht


----------



## Alexspeed (12. Juni 2012)

Also 2009 war diese enge Kurve mit dem Baumstumpf glaub noch nicht da. War da glaub ein stück kürzer die Strecke, dafür steiler.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2012)

das video zeigt recht eindeutig das die engen kurven da in der rennstrecke waren  ... ne zeitlang konnte man ja beides fahrn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2012)

In dem Video kann man aber auch noch deutlich mehr Erde auf der Strecke erkennen.

Habe letzte Woche festgestellt, dass doch mal wieder was an der Strecke gemacht wurde. Vorallem oben vor dem Gap. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl, das die LAndung mal wieder Erde bekommen hat. War wieder deutlich angenehmer als letzten Herbst.


Ach ja, die Geißkopfalm ist seit dem Besitzerwechsel mal richtig mies geworden. Zimmer war Ok aber der Gastraum und das Frühstück war unterirdisch.


----------



## FunkyRay (13. Juni 2012)

Schäfflerstuben oder Pension Christl unten in Bmais nehmen, die Alm ist ja nen graus!


----------



## Otterauge (13. Juni 2012)

@Steppenwolf,

bevor ich nochmal in der Geißkopfalm nächtige geh ich unter einer Brücke.. selbst zelten kommt in Frage, aber nicht noch mal das!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juni 2012)

Das wir dort nicht mehr hingehen is ja eh klar. 
Schäffler kenn ich auch. Früher war die GK Alm halt ganz gut.

Der September kommt bestimmt. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juni 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> @Steppenwolf,
> 
> bevor ich nochmal in der Geißkopfalm nächtige geh ich unter einer Brücke.. selbst zelten kommt in Frage, aber nicht noch mal das!!



Ist das  zufällig der selbe Inhaber bzw. Pächter wie die Geißkopfhütte oben am Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (13. Juni 2012)

Könnte sein, wir hörten zumindest das das Hauptgeschäft ein anderes wäre.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ist das  zufällig der selbe Inhaber bzw. Pächter wie die Geißkopfhütte oben am Berg?



Beim vermuten und gerüchten ist zu beachten nichts zu vermischen 
Inhaber Baron
Pächter Roland Holdenrieder:Wirt
Geisskopfhuette und Forstgasthof(der momentan geschlossen ist) im Winter Cox Orange, ein Imbiss

Die Geisskopfalm wird von einer Familie aus Regen bewirtschaftet, hat ausser dem Namen nix gemeinsam. Hier war 2011 ein Eigentümerwechsel, davor hats der Walter gemacht.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Beim vermuten und gerüchten ist zu beachten nichts zu vermischen
> Inhaber Baron
> Pächter Roland Holdenrieder:Wirt
> Geisskopfhuette und Forstgasthof(der momentan geschlossen ist) im Winter Cox Orange, ein Imbiss
> ...



Au ja, der "meine Leinwand und "ich trink noch selber ein mit" Walter


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2012)

Mir geht es bei solchen Locations einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass sich keiner findet, der dort in den Sommermonaten eine gute Kneipe am Leben erhält. Die Kunden sind ja quasi schon im Haus...ordentliche Übernachtungsmöglickeit dazu....fertig !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juni 2012)

Das leuchtet niemandem ein.
Ich muss sagen das sich die Pension sicher nicht mehr lange halten kann.
Die Gäste von früher kommen aus Gewohnheit und werden nicht wieder kommen. Die Kneipe stärkt aber die Abwehrkräfte  

Naja, genug davon. 

GK hat wie immer Laune gemacht und ich werde wie immer im Sept. wiederkommen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Juni 2012)

@ Tom: Ich hab die Frage nur gestellt weil aufgrund der Schilderungen beide Etablissements scheinbar den selben Qualitätsmaßstab zutage legen.





san_andreas schrieb:


> Mir geht es bei solchen Locations einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass sich keiner findet, der dort in den Sommermonaten eine gute Kneipe am Leben erhält. Die Kunden sind ja quasi schon im Haus...ordentliche Übernachtungsmöglickeit dazu....fertig !



Tja, alles kann man nicht verstehen. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen das jeder weis Pommes Frites sind gelb und wenn die braun oder grau sind dann is das ein Fall für die Mülltonne. Ich bin kein Wirt, kein Koch und weiss trotzdem das ich sowas niemandem anbiete.


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Tom: Ich hab die Frage nur gestellt weil aufgrund der Schilderungen beide Etablissements scheinbar den selben Qualitätsmaßstab zutage legen.
> Tja, alles kann man nicht verstehen. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen das jeder weis Pommes Frites sind gelb und wenn die braun oder grau sind dann is das ein Fall für die Mülltonne. Ich bin kein Wirt, kein Koch und weiss trotzdem das ich sowas niemandem anbiete.


hab ich auch so verstanden Jürgen, war nur etwas unmissverständlich für Mitleser, darum berichtig. 

Die Pommes Sache: Roland macht hald alles anders da Oben, er hatte eine Zeit lang auch Pommes aus kartofeln geschnitten, und braun sind die weil er keine Fritösen mag sondern lieber in einer Pfanne voller Fett brät. 
Ebenso Salatsaucen etc, ist alles individuell....und anders.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Juni 2012)

die selbergeschnitzen Pommes letztes Jahr waren sehr gut!
die Pommes dieses Jahr sind so naja. etwas kross...


----------



## Burnhard (14. Juni 2012)

Wird nicht über Bremswellen und mangelnde Streckenpflege gemault, wird sich halt über die Pommes beschwert 

Find die Pommes eigentlich leckerer als normal fritierte. Auch wenn ich bisher nur ein paar vom Teller vom Nebenmann probiert hab. Aber was gar nicht ging, wie die das Radler da oben einschenken. Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, erst das Bier und dann die Limo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (14. Juni 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Wird nicht über Bremswellen und mangelnde Streckenpflege gemault, wird sich halt über die Pommes beschwert
> 
> Find die Pommes eigentlich leckerer als normal fritierte. Auch wenn ich bisher nur ein paar vom Teller vom Nebenmann probiert hab. Aber was gar nicht ging, wie die das Radler da oben einschenken. Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, erst das Bier und dann die Limo!





Wird nicht über Pommes gemault, wird sich halt übers Radler beschwert


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juni 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Aber was gar nicht ging, wie die das Radler da oben einschenken. Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, erst das Bier und dann die Limo!



Also ich arbeite sozusagen beruflich in der Branche und kann Dir versichern das ein Radler tausendfach erst Limo, dann Bier eingeschenkt wird.

Aber man darf das Bier halt nicht reintröpfeln lassen.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juni 2012)

sonntag im park... hd gucken gelle?


----------



## zimtstern4 (20. Juni 2012)

Als Unterkunft is auch die Pension König zu empfehlen...ist gegenüber vom Schäffler und etwas günstiger ;-)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. Juni 2012)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Wird nicht über Pommes gemault, wird sich halt übers Radler beschwert



Scheiss Radler!


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juni 2012)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Scheiss RennRadler!



Die armen Rennradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich Bremswellen auf den Strecken in Bischofsmais?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2012)

tausende .... warum betonieren die net endlich mal die strecken


----------



## hnx (20. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich Bremswellen auf den Strecken in Bischofsmais?


Nur vor der Geißkopfhütte.


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Juni 2012)

Und in der lang gezogenen Linkskurve vor dem alten Einstig in die Flow Country


----------



## zimtstern4 (21. Juni 2012)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Und in der lang gezogenen Linkskurve vor dem alten Einstig in die Flow Country


 
Ohje, die sind echt übel....


----------



## Playlife8 (21. Juni 2012)

Nicht immer über den Pommes schimpfen, klar läuft der Klose mehr aber Tore macht eben nur der Pommes also hoffentlich morgen gleich mal wieder!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Juni 2012)

Scheiss Bremsen!


----------



## FunkyRay (21. Juni 2012)

Scheiß Bremsspuren?


----------



## teatimetom (21. Juni 2012)

Ne die Bremsen sind das Übel !


----------



## Dropperl (21. Juni 2012)

Sagt NEIN zu Bremsen und tut den missbrauchten Anliegern etwas Gutes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (21. Juni 2012)

quatsch, die strecken sind zu steil


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Juni 2012)

War heute jemand? Musste man lange am Lift anstehen?
Schätzungsweise morgen eine schlechter Tag, wenn man weniger auf warten und mehr auf fahren steht oder?
Ride on!


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (23. Juni 2012)

Ich war letzter Sonntag und heute am Geißkopf. Ich weiß es nicht, vielleicht liegt es an EM, aber an beiden Tage war wenig los, 0 Minute Wartezeit. Für Morgen kann ich natürlich nicht garantieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> War heute jemand? Musste man lange am Lift anstehen?
> Schätzungsweise morgen eine schlechter Tag, wenn man weniger auf warten und mehr auf fahren steht oder?
> Ride on!



Wenn spicak offen hat, sind lange Schlangen am geisskopf normal kein Thema.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juni 2012)

in Spicak heute übrigens auch nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Japp verteilt sich immer gut


----------



## teatimetom (23. Juni 2012)

das ist eh perfekt. seitdem spizak auch offen hat , sind schlangen in Beiden Parks ein Fremdwort. 
Heute ist ab 11 oder so der Schlepper gelaufen, obwohl kaum Leute


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Juni 2012)

Merce, dann wirds der GK morgen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Juni 2012)

Am Schlepplift muss man eh fast nie anstehn auch wenn viel los ist da die wenigsten mit dem Schlepper fahren wollen.

Die EM wird wohl keine Auswirkungen haben da die Spiele immer am Abend sind. Da ist der Bikepark schon längst geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (28. Juni 2012)

Habe noch eine Karte mit 30 Punkten / 6 Fahrten. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## SKa-W (29. Juni 2012)

Ist morgen jemand anzutreffen? Werd mibm Kumpel entweder Bmais oder Spicak fahren.

Wenns is, einfach mal am VELO Passat vorbei schauen


----------



## nullstein (29. Juni 2012)

Bin ab morgen für eine Woche in Bischofsmais.Eigentlich Familienurlaub,aber der Hobel kommt mit.Werd wohl Mi oder Do in den Park.


----------



## nullstein (5. Juli 2012)

Schön war es gestern.Die Freeride hat mir am Besten gefallen.


----------



## nullstein (7. Juli 2012)

Hab am Donnerstag zwei drei Bilder gemacht.Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. August 2012)

Hi, wir würden demnächst gerne 2 Tage zum GK. Darf man beim Park irgendwo eine Nacht zelten, wenn man seinen Müll wieder ordentlich mitnimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKa-W (6. August 2012)

Der Rechte Parkplatz ist glaube ich extra für Zelten und Camping gedacht. Vorher aber im Shop die Berechtigungskarte holen.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (8. August 2012)

Campen geht ohne Probleme


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. August 2012)

Scheint als wäre der Flow Country nun komplett fertig! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC7AzSMVIr0"]GeiÃkopf Flow      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Paran0id (12. August 2012)

Jap der Flowcountry ist nun komplett. Sehr schön gemacht die obere Passage, kein Gerumpel mehr durch den Wald (was fast schon wieder schade ist ;-) )

Gefällt mir sehr gut, fast besser als der untere Teil.


----------



## LoonyG (13. August 2012)

moin

wollt diese woche mal wieder zum GK, wie lang steht man im moment am Lift, wegen Ferien?

greetz


----------



## Brixton (13. August 2012)

Gestern am Sonntag musste man eigentlich nicht besonders anstehen.


----------



## Stromberg (13. August 2012)

In den News bei denen steht, dass man sich am Mittwoch wegen der Bergmesse auf laengere Wartezeiten einstellen muss.


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. August 2012)

Gut, dass wir morng fahren. Bin auf den neuen Abschnitt der Flow gespannt =)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. August 2012)

Ich war einmal am 15.8. in BMais... nie wieder!

Da ist der Parkplatz gerammelt voll und ein Menschenauflauf wie in der Münchner Fussgängerzone. Auch die Bikestrecken waren damals gut bevölkert...

Allerdings war damals auch noch nicht der Schlepplift offen. Der kann ja nur von uns genutzt werden und damit geht doch mehr als damals.


----------



## Brixton (14. August 2012)

An dem Tag war ich auch und ob mans glauben will oder nicht, es war ein Stein in meiner Line.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (14. August 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> An dem Tag war ich auch und ob mans glauben will oder nicht, es war ein Stein in meiner Line.


----------



## Grossman_nik (14. August 2012)

Brixton schrieb:


> An dem Tag war ich auch und ob mans glauben will oder nicht, es war ein Stein in meiner Line.



xD  war heute GK, sah eigentlich ganz gut zum fahren aus. lediglich die Sandstrecken sind ziemlich ausgetrocknet. Bin nur Flow, Four X, Evil Eye und untere DH gefahren.


----------



## Stromberg (14. August 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich war einmal am 15.8. in BMais... nie wieder!
> 
> Da ist der Parkplatz gerammelt voll und ein Menschenauflauf wie in der Münchner Fussgängerzone. Auch die Bikestrecken waren damals gut bevölkert...
> 
> Allerdings war damals auch noch nicht der Schlepplift offen. Der kann ja nur von uns genutzt werden und damit geht doch mehr als damals.


Na super, bin morgen und Do dort. Sind die Beter wenigstens hauptsächlich vormittags unterwegs? Oder sollte ich morgen lieber nach Spicak? Hab leider schon das Hotel in BM gebucht...


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. August 2012)

Ich glaub morgen wäre Spicak klüger 

Waren heute auch.. Die Strecken brauchen Wasser, definitiv 
Aber war echt schön zu fahren, v.a. der Flow nachdem er nun wohl endlich komplett ist.
Freeride war super a schee, nur die Evil Eye wollte mir heute net recht gelingen und gefallen =/


----------



## Brixton (15. August 2012)

Das war ja ein schönes Rahmenprogramm heute aufm Berg


----------



## LaKoS (15. August 2012)

War heut ein entspannter Tag, kein langes anstehen am Lift, freundliche Kirchgänger, flotte Volksmusik umsonst und Bier bis zum abwinken! Eigentlich könnte so a Bergkirchweih jedes Wochenende sei!  
Nur des mit den Parkplatzproblem müsste man dann noch klären!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2012)

Der jetz komplette flowcountry is scho ne feine Sache ... 
Wenn keine beweglichen Hindernisse im weg sind is das nen einziger flowkanal


----------



## LoonyG (16. August 2012)

jap, war schon lustig gestern, den Flow hamse richtig gut hinbekommen


----------



## klana_radikala (22. August 2012)

hm.... vl sollte ich mir b-mais kommende woche auch mal wieder zu gemüte führen.

jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2012)

Wies aussieht leider in Saalbach


----------



## klana_radikala (24. August 2012)

aja da war ja was mit world games und so


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. August 2012)

Die sind nächstes WE und ich bin dabei


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. August 2012)

Richtig, aber wir fahren nicht deswegen 
Nic, ab wann bist unten? Wir sind vom Dienstag bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. August 2012)

ab donnerstag bis Sonntag. Wir schauen uns natürlich noch den Worldchampionships in Leogang an


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. August 2012)

Vllt fährt man sich ja dann Donnerstag über den Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (27. August 2012)

Glaub ned, bin leider erst spät Abends da.


----------



## Matrox (10. September 2012)

short question: verfällt eine angefangene Punktekarte, oder gilt die auch für 2013 noch ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. September 2012)

Matrox schrieb:


> short question: verfällt eine angefangene Punktekarte, oder gilt die auch für 2013 noch ?




Die galt bislang immer für zwei Sommersaisonen.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. September 2012)

Servus,
hatten morgen vor von Nürnberg aus nach Bischofsmais zu fahren.
Wie sind denn die Bedingungen momentan dort?
Ist die EvilEye momentan gesperrt?
Wetter sieht ja leider nicht so rosig aus...


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. September 2012)

Heute eigentlich nur Regen und starke Regenschauer,  morgen ist leichter Regen angesagt. Evil eye wird dann wohl gesperrt sein morgen. Zumindest im Vormittag, denke aber das du die morgen komplett vergessen kannst.


----------



## Burnhard (12. September 2012)

Wie weit sind eigentlich die Bauarbeiten am You Go First?


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. September 2012)

Regen tut den strecken gut! war scho gscheid staubig am WE 

Keine Ahnung, wollte eig mal hinschauen, habs aber dann verpeilt..
Die ersten beiden Obstacles sind überarbeitet bzw erneuert, mehr hab ich no net gesehn...  (Bilder in der Freeride checken, da ist eines der erneuerten drin  )


----------



## Pakalolo (27. September 2012)

Gibts da was Neues bei der Drop Batterie? Hab da was läuten hören, falls das stimmt. Gibts ein Foto? Google zeigt mir nix


----------



## psx0407 (27. September 2012)

ja, der große sprung an der dropbatterie ist weg...

dafür ist nun ein rieesiger sprung drin ! schätze grob doppelt so hoch wie vorher.   

psx0407


(aber die info hast ja eh von mir...   )


----------



## Burnhard (27. September 2012)

So hoch, dass man am Besten nen zweites Kettenblatt und den Variostütze montiert um die Anfahrt zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (27. September 2012)

@psx

Die Info ist von dir stimmt, hab auch keine Zweifel am Wahrheitsgehalt sondern bin auf ein Foto aus


----------



## psx0407 (27. September 2012)

foto habe ich im netz jetzt auch keines gefunden. zu doof, hätte ja selber ein´s machen können.   

auf jeden fall rieeeesig !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2012)

Liest hier zufällig ein Streckenpfleger mit?

Wenn ja, kann mir mal jemand erklären warum auf dem DH Linien zugelegt werden um dann die Leute zu zwingen eine idiotische Kurve zu fahren?

Liegt es daran, dass sich dort der ein oder andere mal aufgemault hat? Wenn ja, was soll das? Viele Leute fahren schlechte Linien und gucken nicht was in der Strecke ist. Mit solchen Aktionen vergrault Ihr Leute die gerne Linien fahren die nicht jeder blickt oder nicht dazu in der Lage ist. Leider wurden auch oben in der Waldeinfahrt Steine entfernt. 

Ich hoffe Ihr baut diesen DH nicht zu einem Standard DH um. Bitte nicht noch mehr Holzdrops oder andere Holzbauwerke im DH. 

Auch frage ich mich warum man Erde an stellen auffüllen muss wo es nicht nötig ist.
Leider war ich vor 2 Wo. im Regen dort und die hälfte der Strecke war MATSCH. 
Bisher hatte die DH Strecke auch bei Regen gut grip. Aber die Erde ist echter MIST.
Zumindest an den meisten Stellen.
In diesem Pseudo Pre-jump ist man ja fast steckengeblieben.

Ich hoffe das Zeug wäscht sich über den Herbst ein und im Frühjahr ist alles wie gehabt.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (28. September 2012)

Das stimmt leider. Ich war auch vor zwei Wochen da. Richtig überlegt sind die Änderungen nicht. Gerade der obere Teil vom DH war genau richtig, wie er vorher war. Über den Mittelteil kann man sich streiten, aber Holz gehört nicht zum DH...gibts aufm Evil Eye schon genug...


----------



## teatimetom (28. September 2012)

da bin ich gespannt was sich am Dh geändert hat, denn schön zu fahren war der Mittelteil vom DH wirklich nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

hmm ... muss ich doch mal wieder hinfahrn und das anschauen


----------



## klana_radikala (28. September 2012)

wtf? ich hoffe doch stark das die jungs den dh jetzt nicht auf gut deutsch versaut haben.

wen die strecke jemandem zu schwer ist kann er ja wo anders fahren....

und dh ist für mich sowieso mehr fahren duchs gelände als dauernd auf irgendwelchen holzbrettern drüber zu springen


----------



## psx0407 (28. September 2012)

keine sorge,
ist für nicht-dhler immer noch rumpelig genug, daß nach einmal fahren die lust weg ist.
wenn man ihn aber ein paar mal fährt und seine linie findet, isser immer noch schnell zu fahren.
also keine soo großen veränderungen, wie man vllt. aus dem beitrag meinen könnte.
psx0407


----------



## DocPolo (2. Oktober 2012)

War letzten Monat mal wieder in Bischofsmais und bin eigentlich bis auf einmal die Freeride eigentlich nur die Flow Country gefahren. Geplant war eigentlich hauptsächlich die Freeride und DH zu fahren, aber nachdem ich einmal die Freeride runter bin war die Laune komplett unten. Fand die Freeride war (gegenüber letztes Jahr) in richtig schlechtem Zustand. Die DH bin ich dann gar nicht mehr gefahren. Finde an der Freeride muß zur nächsten Saison hin auf jeden Fall was gemacht werden, ist teilweise schon recht übel was da für ausgewaschene und ausgefahrene Rinnen hat und was da für Steine in die Strecke rein stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Oktober 2012)

Na aber den Freeride kannste nich zupflastern, das trägt Dir die Erosion innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder ab.

War eigentlich schon immer so, dass der Freeride der bessere DH ist


----------



## DocPolo (2. Oktober 2012)

ja das schon, aber wenn ich den Zustand von letztem Jahr gegenüber diesem Jahr anschaue, dann hat die Strecke schon ordentlich gelitten. Fand sie letzte Saison deutlich angenehmer zu fahren, mittlerweile mußt ja schon fast aufpassen daß du ne Line findest bei der du dir nicht das Bike an nem hervorstehenden Steinbrocken zerrupfst. Bin bei der einen Abfahrt mehr aufgesessen und hängen geblieben wie den kompletten Rest der Saison in sämtlichen Parks und Trails zusammen...


----------



## Burnhard (2. Oktober 2012)

Finde die Freeride ist dieses Jahr in einem guten Zustand. Allgemein hat sich die Streckenpflege im Vergleich zum Vorjahr verbessert.
Linienwahl gehört irgendwie zum Sport dazu und es gibt definitv eine saubere Linie durch den Freeride. Also zumindest die letzten 2 Wochen.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2012)

video vom wochenende. geil war´s. und wegen purple taste auch viele mädels..


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Oktober 2012)

bin von freitag bis sonntag in bmais. wer ist noch so da?


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Oktober 2012)

Der Drop ist ja wirklich amtlich....schönes Video übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocPolo (2. Oktober 2012)

Werde wohl Samstag von 9.30 bis 13 Uhr rum auch dort sein. Leider recht kurz, bin nur auf der "Durchreise"....


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Oktober 2012)

sonntag werden wir auch net sooo lange bleiben. 
erkennst mich sicher an den schwarz-weißen klamotten (oder schwarzer ixs regenstrampler ). sitz auf nem schwarz-gelben demo oder nem gold-braunen kona bass mit weißen anbauteilen im oberen bereich


----------



## DocPolo (2. Oktober 2012)

Samstag, nicht sonntag...

Hab ein Canyon Torque, weiß-schwarze Troy Lee Klamotten und nen goldenen Troy Lee helm. Ansonsten das rollende Hindernis, das bin ich....


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Oktober 2012)

Geplant ist bei mir Sonntag n ganzen Tag 
Grünes Voltage mit orangen Parts, Klamotten kA, Helm roter Poc + grüne Adidas ID2.


----------



## Stromberg (3. Oktober 2012)

Schoenes Video. Das kommt Fernweh auf.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Oktober 2012)

DocPolo schrieb:


> Samstag, nicht sonntag...
> 
> Hab ein Canyon Torque, weiß-schwarze Troy Lee Klamotten und nen goldenen Troy Lee helm. Ansonsten das rollende Hindernis, das bin ich....



oh. 
naja gilt das gleiche 
was meinst du mit rollendem hindernis? falls es um die geschwindigkeit geht: ich fahre momentan mit den folgen einer recht umfangreichen schulterverletzung, also daran solls net scheitern 

weiteres erkennungsmerkmal: ich zieh 3 typen und meine freundin hinter mir her


----------



## DocPolo (4. Oktober 2012)

dito... Mich hat´s im April in Albstadt vom Bike gezogen (http://youtu.be/7DrPSKxvgUA), seither noch Probleme mit Schulter, Handgelenk und Sprunggelenk. Daher ist nur Halbgas angesagt...


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Oktober 2012)

autsch'n!
bei mir wars anfang mai... hab kopfüber n dirtjump geflatted und nach ein paar gescheiterten abstiegsversuchen mich mit dem arm abgefangen


----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand die freeride dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht schlecht und bei der DH scheiden sich sowieso die Geister, mir hat sie früher getaugt und jetz auch 
Kleines Video von letzten WE:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24029
Greez


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Oktober 2012)

cooles video  
der zutand der strecken scheint noch ziemlich gut zu sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Oktober 2012)

Flowcountry is top in Schuss, ich find den freeride eigentlich auch noch fit und die DH is neu hergerichtet, kein Vergleich zum DH gegen Saisonende in den letzten Jahren


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Oktober 2012)

also ich war das letzte mal vor 9 jahren oder so in bmais... ich denke, ich hab eh keinen vergleich mehr


----------



## DocPolo (4. Oktober 2012)

Das war die Flow Country vor 5 Wochen:

nach vorne gefilmt: http://youtu.be/_QOFAOXdTJQ

nach hinten gefilmt: http://youtu.be/2K_MWR3T_Vc


----------



## Timebandit (4. Oktober 2012)

Das schaut ja fein aus. Nach 6 Jahren werde ich die kommende Woche mal wieder nach B´mais fahren. Freu mich schon wie bolle. Ist halt einfach ein feiner Park. Und auf den Schweinebraten mit Kartoffelknödel mit Biersoße im Gasthof "Zur Post" in B´mais freu ich mich fast noch mehr. Das wird ein Fest!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Oktober 2012)

Freeride ist heuer echt geil, vorausgesetzt er ist nicht staubtrocken. bisschen feucht muss sein 
Flow Country ist immer edel und DH taugt mir nicht so, von daher bin ich da selten unterwegs


----------



## rfgs (4. Oktober 2012)

ich muß mal sagen,wäre es gestern auf der flowcountry nicht so voll gewesen hätte ich vor lauter freude rumgejubelt hehe !
besten dank an die trailbauer !  bomben arbeit !!!!!

gruß


----------



## klana_radikala (5. Oktober 2012)

hoffentlich schaff ichs dieses jahr auch nochmal nach bmais. zumindest begutachten will ich den "modifizierten" dh schon noch mal vor die saison zu ende geht.

dieses wochnende ist allerdings closing weekend mit ride from the top in wagrain angesagt 

viel spaß euch jungs in bmais und tut euch nicht weh, man sieht sich


----------



## DocPolo (5. Oktober 2012)

So, noch schnell die GoPro einpacken und dann ab ins Bett, in 6 Std gehts raus und ab richtung Bayrischen Wald....


----------



## fr-andi (5. Oktober 2012)

DocPolo schrieb:


> So, noch schnell die GoPro einpacken und dann ab ins Bett....




Machst das öfters? Zeig mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (7. Oktober 2012)

soooo... ich bin wieder da. das war mit abstand das beste we dieses jahr (und ich habe schon bissl was gemacht  )
freitag und samstag waren DIE tage schlechthin.
dh bin ich nur einmal gefahren - habe schnell gemerkt, dass das meine schulter noch nicht so mitmacht, da wäre training dort vergebene liebesmüh gewesen. freeride war richtig geil, aber wollte keiner mit mir fahren. bin 2mal gefahren und immer war der akku dann dort alle 
sonst sind wir die ganze zeit FC und BX gefahren. das wiederum (gerade FC) war soooo unbeschreiblich geil, dass ich öfters mal vor freude beim fahren gejubelt habe  (mache ich sonst nicht)

wenn ich die woche zeit finde, schneid ich mal bissl was zusammen...


----------



## DocPolo (8. Oktober 2012)

Glaub wir haben uns auch kurz gesehen, habs aber erst später geschnallt... Bin vor der Werkstatt gesessen mit meinem saftenden Finger und bin dann mit der Bergwacht rein, da seid ihr glaub auch grad vorne draussen gestanden, kann das sein?


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Oktober 2012)

ach das warst du? das hab ich gar nicht so richtig gerafft... aber kann auf jeden fall sein, habe dort immer meine bikes getauscht
was ist mit dir passiert? gute besserung


----------



## DocPolo (8. Oktober 2012)

Sturz auf der FC mit überschlag nach Vorne, dabei ein ein Kunststoffteil komplett quer durch den Zeigefinger gedrückt. War dann knapp 2 Std in Deggendorf im Krankenhaus zum rausoperieren und wieder zusammenflicken.... Nicht ganz so prickelnd, wird auf jeden Fall was langwieriges...


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2012)

Ah, und ich saß vor dem Shop rum und hab mich gefragt, warum man für nen verbundenen Finger einen Rettungswagen braucht.


----------



## DocPolo (10. Oktober 2012)

Wollte selbst mit dem Auto nach DEG ins KKH fahren, aber die Bergwachtler haben mich nicht mehr fahren lassen... 
War nun Montag und heute nochmals im Krankenhaus zur Kontrolle und Drainage ziehen. Freitag nochmals, dann sieht man ob die Wundränder nochmals nachgeschnitten und neu genährt werden müssen. Mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (14. Oktober 2012)

gute besserung, und nächstes mal schön aufm dh bleiben, da passiert sowas nicht


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (14. Oktober 2012)

ich hör meistens immer nur MIMIMIMI und rumgejammer die Downhill is so gut wie scho lange nicht mehr und die Freeride ist seit einigen Wochen auch wieder RICHTIG nice.. für alle die auf den Strecken nicht klarkommen ----> FLOW COUNTRY am Geißkopf is halt Linienwahl das A und O das gilt auf der Downhill und der Freeride! Das einzige was wirklich nimma dufte is ist die Evil Eye

[ame="http://vimeo.com/50290100"]Geißkopf Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2012)

Perfekte Bedingungen! Geiles Wetter.

Endlich mal ein Video in dem auch jemand mal die LInie so fährt wie sie sein muss


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (15. Oktober 2012)

R3D-Dr4g0N schrieb:


> ich hör meistens immer nur MIMIMIMI und rumgejammer die Downhill is so gut wie scho lange nicht mehr und die Freeride ist seit einigen Wochen auch wieder RICHTIG nice.. für alle die auf den Strecken nicht klarkommen ----> FLOW COUNTRY am Geißkopf is halt Linienwahl das A und O das gilt auf der Downhill und der Freeride! Das einzige was wirklich nimma dufte is ist die Evil Eye
> 
> Geißkopf Downhill on Vimeo


 

War dass mit der Sonne im Rücken so gewollt? 

Wenn man auf Schatten achtet, sieht man auch Action am Bike und nicht nur die Strecke. 

Peppt das Video richtig auf!


----------



## teatimetom (15. Oktober 2012)

Zufall beim Tom 

Geisskopf Dh ist in vernüftigem Zustand mit den neuen Elementen, ist eh nur ein Holz Drip drin.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2012)

geiles video!
ich habe nicht gejammert, ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich den momentan mit meiner schulter nicht fahren kann


----------



## Astaroth (15. Oktober 2012)

Super Video


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Oktober 2012)

Tom, das Video ist echt super.

Der Fairness halber musst aber auch sagen das Du als Local sicher in einem Monat mehr Abfahrten machst als viele andere in der ganzen Saison, die Strecke und Lines bestens kennst und das macht es nochmal extra flüssig.

Ich hab gestern abend in Abensberg, Einfahrt B16 beim EKZ jemand mit einem dunklen Auto und grauem Downhillbike hinten drauf gesehn. Warst das Du Johannes??
Ich wohn von der Stelle nur ca. 3-4 KM weg...


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (15. Oktober 2012)

@bastifunbiker: mein Post war glaub ich auf jemanden 4-5 Seiten vorher bezogen die ganze nörglerei nervt halt manchmal und wie gesagt am GK ist ja jetzt wirklich für jeden was dabei. 

Is natürlich klar das auf der DH die chicken lines nicht flüssig sind und keinen Spaß machen aber da muss ich erlich gesagt sagen die werden auch nicht wirklich gewartet!

und danke für das Lob


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2012)

ich bin den unteren teil öfters gefahren und habe auch oben die erfahung gemacht, dass, wenn man zügig fährt und die verblockten stellen überspringt geht es. aber das macht meine schulter, wie gesagt, noch nicht mit. groß austesten wollte ich auch nicht 

aber nochmal 5 sterne fürs video - sehr gut gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Oktober 2012)

DH ist, super  Find allgemein das der Berg dieses Jahr besser gewartet ist als letztes Jahr und die Jahre davor, was daran liegt das einfach mehr Leute die Strecken warten, stimmts Red Dragon  Bin Normal Samstag oder Sonntag oben und oder in Spicak unterwegs.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2012)

japp ... schönes video vom dh 

alles andere is eh subjektiv


----------



## klana_radikala (16. Oktober 2012)

video gefällt, da muss ich eindeutig samstag oder sonntag mal wieder raufkommen.

naja, bei meinen ersten runs am gk hab ich auch die meisten chicken lines benutzt, und man kann trozdem flüßig und relativ flott unten ankommen


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Oktober 2012)

R3D-Dr4g0N schrieb:


> Das einzige was wirklich nimma dufte is ist die Evil Eye



Vollkommen richtig...bin das letzte mal sogar lieber die DH gefahren als den Evil Eye...der ist echt nicht mehr feierlich!
Ansonsten Freeride, BikerX und Flow Country 

Werd vermutlich diesen Samstag da sein. Hab gehört Propain kommt mit ner Testbike-Flotte angereist


----------



## Paran0id (16. Oktober 2012)

Schade dass nicht dabei steht welche Bikes Sie dabei haben. Das tyee würd ich schon gern mal testen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. Oktober 2012)

passt, Samstag kann ich also mit Kette und Schaltwerk fahren  Wisst ihr ob man sich da vorher anmelden muss um die Räder zu leihen?


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (16. Oktober 2012)

fahr hoid Spicak Nik bin von den letzten 4 mal 3mal ohne Kette gefahren in Spicak! i glaub in Spicak werd i ab jetzt immer ohne Kette fahren des verbessert die Skillz am Gk geht des leider ned


----------



## Grossman_nik (17. Oktober 2012)

ja, Spicak sowieso, Bachgap wird halt schwierig, aber weisst eh wies is


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Oktober 2012)

Na Nik, brauchst de net anmelden 
Ner hingehn, Zettel ausfüllen, Ausweis als Pfand angeben und ab gehts..
Denk mal, dass as Spindrift, Rage und Headline dabei haben. Tyee bin ich skeptisch, aber hoffs a mal scho 

Empfehle jedem (aus eigener Erfahrung) die Bikes wirklich genau zu inspizieren, wenn ihr eins ausleiht...
Bin in Saalbach scho as Spindrift gfahren: Steckachse net richtig drin, Führung vo da Kefü brochen, weils zu fest anzogen war und an der Rückplatte aufbrochen ist.
Wolltens dann mir ankreiden, war aber leider zu ersichtlich, dass da beim Schrauben gepfuscht wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (17. Oktober 2012)

merci fürd Antwort


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Oktober 2012)

Man hilft doch gerne


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2012)

War das gestern geil oder was?
Einfach ein traumhafter Tag am Geißkopf 

Hatte ja morgens bedenken, dass es arschkalt sein wird, weil bis weit an den GK dichte Nebelsuppe war, aber 5km vorher war nichts mehr! Sonne pur und dieser Blick vom Lift aus Richtung oberer Bayerischer Wald 






@ Nik: Wie verlief der Propain-Test? 

Hab mir mal das Headline am Flowcountry zu Gemüte geführt - ging gut ab das Ding :


----------



## psx0407 (21. Oktober 2012)

...Gleiche bedingungen heute.
Nur dass die schlange am lift bis zum asphalt reicht.  :-(
Bin jetzt erst bei der sechsten abfahrt...

Psx0407


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ... Aber nur am Sessel ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2012)

So schlimm wars gestern nicht, sind zwar auch gestanden, aber nur n bisschen in den Schotter rein :O
Viel Spaß dir trotzdem 

Denk mal nur am Sessel, die wenigsten fahren Schlepper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

Wundert mich halt ein wenig da es in spicak sehr ruhig zugeht 

Aber egal ... Goldener Oktober is immer wieder schön


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (21. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wundert mich halt ein wenig da es in spicak sehr ruhig zugeht
> 
> Aber egal ... Goldener Oktober is immer wieder schön
> 
> ...



Ja gestern war auch nix los in Spizak.
Ist das Datennetz gut ?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

Bist am gk heut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (21. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bist am gk heut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daheim, bin zu spät aufgestanden 
Und überhaupt würden meine zarten Hände zwei Tage fahren nacheinander überhaupt nimmer aushalten


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

Leg dir mal nen enduro zu ... Man kann dort auch schöne Touren fahrn ... Geht net so auf die Hände 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (21. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch grad Heim gekommen. Bin dann doch selber gekurbelt weil mir die Schlange zu lang war. Wir sind dann auf Deggendorf runter da war ne Gruppe die haben sich da Shuttlen lassen bis übern ullrichsberg runter. Sowas sinnfreies. Geht das vom Bikepark aus?


----------



## Springhecht (21. Oktober 2012)

Goaßkopf am Samstag war echt top. Sonne, coole Leut und vieeellll Flow... was will man mehr. 

Nur fliegen ist schöner... hier noch der Link dazu [ame="http://vimeo.com/50129547"]Slowenien 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]    he he


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab heute auch nur 4 Abfahrten gemacht... war erst ab halb 1 oben aus trinktechnischen Gründen, hab mir das Rage geschnappt. ging ganz gut ab aber mein Demo ist mir lieber. Nach nem Platten wollten die ernsthaft 8 Euro von mir, bin aber in den Bikeshop und hab mir dort einen gekauft. Manchmal frag ich mich wo die ihre Schläuche beziehen... und nein es war kein DH Schlauch


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2012)

Haste Luft abgelassen oder wie haste da nen Platten zusammengebracht? 
Finds immer wieder schÃ¶n, dass die TestrÃ¤der mit gefÃ¼hlten 5Bar aufgepumpt sind 

Der Preis fÃ¼r nen Schlauch, den die veranschlagen ist klar bissl zu hoch, wenn im Shop der Schlauch 5â¬ kostet...
Aber so muss ich ehrlich sagen, waren die Typen von Propain zum einen kompetenter und freundlicher als die in Saalbach 
FÃ¼r mich ist denk ich die Endurobike-Frage geklÃ¤rt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Oktober 2012)

Gestern --->Four Cross  die drei letzten Tables zwischen Landung ersten und Absprung zweitem lag ein fetter Stein über den ich drüber bin und der mich fast zum stürzen gebracht hätte  Hab ihn natürlich gestern gleich raus nach dem ich das getan hatte war  der Reifen platt. Hab die Stelle heute nochmal ausgerechert damit nix mehr drin liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Geisskopf Gemeinde,

bin der Michl, mit grauem Bergamont Straitline hauptsächlich auf DH und Freeride unterwegs. 

Da hier sicher auch einige GK-Mitarbeiter mitlesen: könnte man nicht mal die Sessel- und Schleppliftfahrer klarer trennen? Das Schild mit rechts Sessel und links Schlepper ist ja schön und gut, aber anscheinend kann so mancher nicht lesen...

Gruß und vielleicht bis zum nächsten (letzten) WE diesen Jahres. 

Michl


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (21. Oktober 2012)

Problem gut erkannt! Unser Chef hat heute nochmal mit den Liftbetreibern gesprochen... hoffentlich machen die mal was liegt aber leider nicht 100% in unserer Hand das haben wir eigentlich schon öfter angesprochen! cheers


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2012)

Samstag war super... bis Gasthof Wegmacherkurve lange Gesichter und wenig motivation im Bus... ab dann Sonne, grinsen und beste Laune den ganzen Tag ehe wir am Abend wieder in die Nebelsuppe eingetaucht sind.

Ich fand Samstag war nicht viel los, wer Schlepper fährt geht links vorbei, die Sessellifter stehn rechts. Zur Not wenn was unklar ist kann man miteinander sprechen. Zum Schlepper konnte man immer direkt durchgehn, am Sessel stand man geschätzte 5 Minuten.


Strecken waren gut, mein Schaltwerk hab ich heile durch ein paar markante Stellen gebracht, kein Sturz, viele Bekannte getroffen... passt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Oktober 2012)

@ Nik: war am flow auch an 2 stellen.. da lag in ner landung auch n fetter stein und später ne fette wurzel quer über die strecke... hab vor sorglich beides weg


----------



## Burnhard (22. Oktober 2012)

8 Euro geht ja noch, im Bikeshop in Leogang wollten se glaub 14 für nen Schlauch...


----------



## Pilatus (22. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> da es in spicak sehr ruhig zugeht



in Spicak war am Samstag die Hölle los! wir mussten einmal soagr 30 sec anstehen!


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Oktober 2012)

nett wars am sonntag, strecke und wetter super, aber so lange am lift anstehen ist ziemlich fürn arsch, und bei meinem vermutlich leider letzten tag in dieser saison fang ich auch nichtmehr an schlepper zu fahren nachdems meine jungs alle 2-3x raus gehaut hat


----------



## seelenfrieden (22. Oktober 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch nur 4 Abfahrten gemacht... war erst ab halb 1 oben aus trinktechnischen Gründen, hab mir das Rage geschnappt. ging ganz gut ab aber mein Demo ist mir lieber. Nach nem Platten wollten die ernsthaft 8 Euro von mir, bin aber in den Bikeshop und hab mir dort einen gekauft. Manchmal frag ich mich wo die ihre Schläuche beziehen... und nein es war kein DH Schlauch



im Ernst? Du leihst auf ner Werbeveranstaltung nen Radl und sollst bei nem Platten 8 Euro für nen Schlauch zahlen? Propain in allen Ehren, aber das ist nur


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

Pilatus schrieb:


> in Spicak war am Samstag die Hölle los! wir mussten einmal soagr 30 sec anstehen!



Sonntag war's nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (22. Oktober 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> nett wars am sonntag, strecke und wetter super, aber so lange am lift anstehen ist ziemlich fürn arsch, und bei meinem vermutlich leider letzten tag in dieser saison fang ich auch nichtmehr an schlepper zu fahren nachdems meine jungs alle 2-3x raus gehaut hat



ach gotterle..


----------



## LoonyG (22. Oktober 2012)

moinsen

wie weit geht den die Flow inzwischen, hab gehört dass sie jetzt bis zum Lift geht.......??

wollt am Mittwoch meine saison am GK abschliessen

greetz


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. Oktober 2012)

stimmt nicht.  Flow ist noch immer nicht ganz fertig, ebenso die You go first wird hoffentlich nächstes Jahr geschafft. (Zumindest die You Go  )


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

kommt etwa noch die Fortsetzung unten bis zur Freeride?


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Oktober 2012)

Flow soll also noch weiter gehn? Wenn dem so wäre, wäre das mal saugeil <3


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Oktober 2012)

mir gefällt der obere teil vom flow, sogar mit dem scalp 

am  unteren teil wirds dann schon wieder anstrengend für mich, ich brauch eindeutig ein 4x hardtail, einen slopestyler oder etwas trail/enduromäßiges für solche strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (22. Oktober 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> ..........
> ..... am  unteren teil wirds dann schon wieder anstrengend für mich, ich brauch eindeutig ein 4x hardtail, einen slopestyler oder etwas trail/enduromäßiges für solche strecken



Du brauchst wahrscheinlich schon eher Doppelherz und vielleicht hilft dir ein Mega - ich nemm' dafür dein Scalp. 
PS: Und auf Dauer Punk, macht krank. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/51869436"]Bischofsmais - Flow Country // End Of Season 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Oktober 2012)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> im Ernst? Du leihst auf ner Werbeveranstaltung nen Radl und sollst bei nem Platten 8 Euro für nen Schlauch zahlen? Propain in allen Ehren, aber das ist nur




Da zieh ich den Hut vor BMW... Enduro-Testtage, 4 nagelneue frisch gepellte Bikes am Morgen aus dem Transporter geladen...

Am Abend ein Bike Totalschaden... Kommentar... kann passieren. Geldforderungen...? Negativ.


----------



## klana_radikala (23. Oktober 2012)

wie wärs mit: du besorgst dir zusätzlich noch ein scalp und koppst den nicolai haufen in die tonne und ich besorg mir einfach nochn mega

doppelherz werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## Rischar (23. Oktober 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da zieh ich den Hut vor BMW... Enduro-Testtage, 4 nagelneue frisch gepellte Bikes am Morgen aus dem Transporter geladen...
> 
> Am Abend ein Bike Totalschaden... Kommentar... kann passieren. Geldforderungen...? Negativ.



BMW ist auch ein wenig größer als Propain  Propain verdient nichts als Hass!


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2012)

Rischar schrieb:


> Propain verdient nichts als Hass!



wegen nem platten schlauch?

wer von propain war eigentlich vor Ort?


----------



## psx0407 (23. Oktober 2012)

jetzt seid´s doch nicht so pingelig wg. 3 euro mehrpreis für ´nen schlauch im vergleich zum selber-kaufen (montiert muss er ja auch noch werden...).
beim testen darf man die räder prügeln, kann sein eigenes rad schonen und muss dafür nullkommanix zahlen.
wenn man dann einen schaden an so ´nem testrad verursacht, sollte man dafür auch gerade stehen, auch wenn´s nur´n platten ist.
wenn der verleiher das dann nicht berechnet, ist´s super. aber das sollte man nicht grundsätzlich erwarten...

psx0407


----------



## Rischar (23. Oktober 2012)

Die Jungs von Propain finde ich nicht schlecht. Ich hasse die Räder an sich.


----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> mir gefällt der obere teil vom flow, sogar mit dem scalp
> 
> am  unteren teil wirds dann schon wieder anstrengend für mich, ich brauch eindeutig ein 4x hardtail, einen slopestyler oder etwas trail/enduromäßiges für solche strecken



ein mountainbike!

war da eigentlich nicolai-treffen am samstag, oder gibts echt so viele?


----------



## Alexspeed (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss mich auch mal melden...
War wirklich geniales Wetter am Sonntag!!! So viele am Lift hab ich aber nicht erwartet.
Trotz dessen ging es relativ flott und man konnte den ganzen Tag auf dem DH rumballern ohne dass man groß gestört wurde!!! Ich denke mal die waren alle auf dem Flow Country Trail unterwegs. Der mir aber irgendwie garnicht zusagt(Da brauchts ja net so viel Federweg).

Eine Bitte an die Erbauer: 
nun habt ihr ja:
Flow Country - sehr sehr einfach, für Familien und Anfänger
Freeride - leicht bis mittel für Anfänger und Amatuere
DH - mittel bis mittelschwer für Amateure und bissl besser.

Könnt ihr bitte was schwereres / größeres bauen. Das man mehr Freiheiten nach oben hin hat. "Auch die Besseren haben ein recht darauf besser zu werden!"
z.B. so was wie der Flow Country Trail bloß größer weiter und schneller ... also mit richtig dicken Gaps und richtig Mannshohen Anliegern.

Nur so mal am Rande.

P.S. Der DH macht trotzdem noch richtig Spaß!!


----------



## deorsum (23. Oktober 2012)

doppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (23. Oktober 2012)

auf der flow country brauchts net viel federweg ja, aber trotzdem kann da jeder drauf spaß haben egal wie viel federweg.

und ich finde die freeride hat mehr anspruch als die dh

aber ingesamt n top bikepark


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Oktober 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch mal melden...
> War wirklich geniales Wetter am Sonntag!!! So viele am Lift hab ich aber nicht erwartet.
> Trotz dessen ging es relativ flott und man konnte den ganzen Tag auf dem DH rumballern ohne dass man groß gestört wurde!!! Ich denke mal die waren alle auf dem Flow Country Trail unterwegs. Der mir aber irgendwie garnicht zusagt(Da brauchts ja net so viel Federweg).
> 
> ...


Ich seh das genauso wie du,  Flow Country mit richtig schön weiten Tables und dicke Anlieger *sabber*  - Aber warte mal bis die You GO  fertig ist  Dann hat man zumindest was wo man Nüsse und Eier braucht


----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2012)

flow country in groß wäre ja Aline, das widerspricht aber dem "schwerer werden" ;-)


----------



## Alexspeed (23. Oktober 2012)

fone schrieb:


> flow country in groß wäre ja Aline, das widerspricht aber dem "schwerer werden" ;-)



Das meinten wir ja auch nicht so direkt.

Sowas wie halt in vielen Videos rumsteht. Müssen auch keine Tables sein ...weite doubles tuns auch sowie road gaps und hohe Wallride´offs. Man würde zwar schneller unten sein aber es wäre auch eine Herausforderung für die etwas besseren. Was auch sehr Hilft wenn mal mal als normalo DH´ler nen Trick üben möchte ---> ein dicker Step-up (Viel Airtime und ne landung mit 5Km/h, da kann man sich fast nicht verletzen aber geil ist das ohne ende.

Wenn man will fällt einen schon was Großes ein.


----------



## Burnhard (23. Oktober 2012)

Bischofsmais liegt aber immer noch im bayrischen Wald und nicht irgendwo in den Alpen! Am Geißkopf wärst du nach 2 Kurven und einem Sprung an wieder der Talstation 
Dann eher sowas wie der You Go First. Langsam und technisch. Bin gespannt was daraus wird! Für mich haben große Gaps und Drops auch eher mit Eiern, als mit Fahrkönnen zu tun.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte was schwereres / größeres bauen. Das man mehr Freiheiten nach oben hin hat. "Auch die Besseren haben ein recht darauf besser zu werden!"
> z.B. so was wie der Flow Country Trail bloß größer weiter und schneller ... also mit richtig dicken Gaps und richtig Mannshohen Anliegern.



Gute Idee...nur wird da der Großgrundbesitzer nicht mitspielen 




> war da eigentlich nicolai-treffen am samstag, oder gibts echt so viele?



warn da echt soviele? ich kann mich nur an das eine uralt-massive lambda (?) erinnern? 

Hoffe dieses Wochenende wirds nochmal richtig geiles Wetter, muss unbedingt nochmal hinter um die Saison dort ausklingen zu lassen, wo sie erst richtig begonnen hat!


----------



## klana_radikala (23. Oktober 2012)

rießen stepup mit viel airtime? schnell, lange sprünge, mannshohe anlieger? sind wir schonwieder in schladming?


----------



## Cube99 (23. Oktober 2012)

Einfach mal Flow Country aktiv und schneller durchfahren und schon wird aus einer "sehr sehr einfachen Strecke" ein Anspruchsvoller Bergab-Pumptrack bei dem man viel Konditon und Kraft braucht..


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Oktober 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> rießen stepup mit viel airtime? schnell, lange sprünge, mannshohe anlieger? sind wir schonwieder in schladming?



... Chatel fällt mir da auch noch ein.


Es gibt für jedes Fahrkönnen etwas, man muss halt nur dort hinfahren.

Alles vor der Haustür zu haben wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (23. Oktober 2012)

@Cube: du hast es erkannt! in der Flow Country gibt es einige Doubles die mit sicherheit 99% der Leute noch nicht mal kennen bzw gedacht haben das man da was machen kann! aktiv fahren und richtig laufen lassen und die Strecke is teilweiße echt nicht so easy


----------



## klana_radikala (23. Oktober 2012)

richtig. unter einer stunde haben wir hier garnichts mehr nachdems unseren track weck gerissen haben. und wenn man sich nicht grad in lipno oder windischgarsten in den pimperl lift setzten will hockt man schon 2 stunden im auto...


----------



## teatimetom (23. Oktober 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> rießen stepup mit viel airtime? schnell, lange sprünge, mannshohe anlieger?



neuen Lift könntens auch noch gebrauchen


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich weis nicht!

Der Flow Country ist wirklich spaßig, aber wenn ich da immer diese 200mm Dinger sehe und wie die dann "runter schleichen"  und ich bin schon nicht der Held!

Ich fahr den meist bei meinen Touren 2-3 mal runter (hoch über den Versorgungsweg), da ich mit meinem Allmountain nie einen Lift nutzen würde. 

Wie oben schon beschrieben, mit genügend Schwung kann das Ding richtig spaßig sein


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> neuen Lift könntens auch noch gebrauchen


 

und wenn mer schon dabei sind dann könnt mer den berg auch noch ein wenig aufschütten  so 200 hm wärn schön


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und wenn mer schon dabei sind dann könnt mer den berg auch noch ein wenig aufschütten  so 200 hm wärn schön



Man sollte die Strecke abbauen und am Arber wieder aufbauen, dann erspart man sich das Aufschütten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Oktober 2012)

R3D-Dr4g0N schrieb:


> @Cube: du hast es erkannt! in der Flow Country gibt es einige Doubles die mit sicherheit 99% der Leute noch nicht mal kennen bzw gedacht haben das man da was machen kann! aktiv fahren und richtig laufen lassen und die Strecke is teilweiße echt nicht so easy



jo war am Sonntag echt lustig mit unsern Kleinbikes   Am WE werden wir vielleicht ein bisschen grillen (also Samstag)  und ne kleine Abschlussfeier machen. Wer Grill und Bier mitnimmt ist herzlich eingeladen, wird allerdings nicht warm laut Wetterbericht.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Oktober 2012)

Schneeschaufel nicht vergessen am Wochenende


----------



## Alexspeed (23. Oktober 2012)

Okay Okay, sollte nicht so ausarten... . Natürlich wäre mehr besser. Hätten vielleicht den Flow Country trail besser für airtime bauen sollen ---> Für die einen wären es dann riesige Wellen zum rauf und runterfahren, für die anderen ein ->8 meter double<- .

Ich würde es aber dennoch begrüßen wenn mal ein Bagger Dicke Lines in den Berg gräbt. Leider spielen in Deutschland ja zu viele Dinge mit rein ... Forst, Naturschutz, Tierschutz, Wiesenschutz, Schutz vor Änderungen, Schutz vor Neuem usw. Aber schön wärs auf jeden.



ben1982 schrieb:


> Man sollte die Strecke abbauen und am Arber wieder aufbauen, dann erspart man sich das Aufschütten.



Ein Bikepark am Arber wär doch auch mal was feines. Gibts doch bestimmt schon Pläne, oder?


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

Am Arber gibt es schon geniale Strecken  Nur muss man da erst mal 800hm und 20km hinter sich bringen. Ortskenntnisse vorrausgesetzt 

Oder eben zu den Tschechen zum Spicak


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ein Bikepark am Arber wär doch auch mal was feines. Gibts doch bestimmt schon Pläne, oder?


 
am tag an dem die sonne im westen aufgeht könnt das passieren.  dort sind auerwildschutzgebiete, zuschätzlich nationalparknähe und es is eh schon genug los dort ... 

wolln mer hoffen, das der lift da nie räder mitnimmt. so bleibt das dort den wenigen die net zu faul sind erhalten


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Oktober 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Schneeschaufel nicht vergessen am Wochenende



Wäre ja nicht das erste mal das es im Oktober da oben schneit


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am tag an dem die sonne im westen aufgeht könnt das passieren.  dort sind auerwildschutzgebiete, zuschätzlich nationalparknähe und es is eh schon genug los dort ...
> 
> wolln mer hoffen, das der lift da nie räder mitnimmt. so bleibt das dort den wenigen die net zu faul sind erhalten



Da gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht 

Die Trails sind dort sogar am WoEnd schön leer. Das findet man sonst in Deutschland nicht bei so einer Natur. Und ich bin ständig in Deutschland unterwegs und kann das so halbwegs beurteilen.


----------



## psx0407 (23. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Man sollte die Strecke abbauen und am Arber wieder aufbauen, dann erspart man sich das Aufschütten.


in sichtweite vom arber ist spicak. der park hat alles was ein guter park braucht und wird nie langweilig, weil sich dort immer was ändert. und die wartezeit am lift ist sensationell.
es muss ja nicht auf jedem lifthügel ein park gebaut werden...   

zur liftkapazität am geisskopf:
ist zwar immer wieder ärgerlich, wenn man dort 30 min anstehen muss. aber die geringe kapazität der uralt-sessel-anlage hat doch was gutes: die strecken können nicht von mehr bikern beansprucht werden, wie der lift hochschaufelt (bzw. hochzuckelt...).   

psx0407


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> in sichtweite vom arber ist spicak. der park hat alles was ein guter park braucht und wird nie langweilig, weil sich dort immer was ändert. und die wartezeit am lift ist sensationell.
> es muss ja nicht auf jedem lifthügel ein park gebaut werden...



War ironisch gemeint Lift wird nicht genutzt. Selbst strampeln macht fit. 

Bin kein Freerider!!! Fahr nur gerne schöne flowige Trails die man am besten selbst erreichen kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

na nutz den lift mal  is net schlimm ... hehe

besonders am geisskopf lässt sich der zur spasserhöhung auf der tour gut einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na nutz den lift mal  is net schlimm ... hehe
> 
> besonders am geisskopf lässt sich der zur spasserhöhung auf der tour gut einbauen



In 100 Jahren nicht 

Passt nicht zu meinem Selbstverständnis von radfahren. Außerdem bin ich dann etwas kaputter und muss mich nicht ständig über die unfiten Radfahrer auf dem Flow Country aufregen. Mache keuchen sogar beim einfachen rollen


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> In 100 Jahren nicht
> 
> Passt nicht zu meinem Selbstverständnis von radfahren. Außerdem bin ich dann etwas kaputter und muss mich nicht ständig über die unfiten Radfahrer auf dem Flow Country aufregen. Mache keuchen sogar beim einfachen rollen


 
hoffentlich nutzt dann im winter auch keinen lift  

und zum keuchen ... wennst mitm dhler da drin bist, dann ists wirklich harte arbeit  geht mitm enduro viel lockerer

den flowcountry darfst theoretisch wahrscheinlich ohne liftkarte eh gar net fahren


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hoffentlich nutzt dann im winter auch keinen lift
> 
> und zum keuchen ... wennst mitm dhler da drin bist, dann ists wirklich harte arbeit  geht mitm enduro viel lockerer
> 
> den flowcountry darfst theoretisch wahrscheinlich ohne liftkarte eh gar net fahren



Das kann schon sein das das mit dem DHler schwer ist (fahr ab und zu mit dem SX von meinem Bruder) aber welchen Vorteil bringt mir dann der DHler, wenn ich mit dem Enduro bzw. AM schneller bin und die Strecke besser nutzen kann 

Theoretisch  Wo steht denn das ich das nicht nutzen darf. Da stehen keinerlei Hinweisschilder, abgesperrt ist der Bereich auch nicht!!!


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hoffentlich nutzt dann im winter auch keinen lift



Mit Tourenski alles möglich!

Aber wer fäht im Winter bei Schnee noch solche Strecken


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein das das mit dem DHler schwer ist (fahr ab und zu mit dem SX von meinem Bruder) aber welchen Vorteil bringt mir dann der DHler, wenn ich mit dem Enduro bzw. AM schneller bin und die Strecke besser nutzen kann
> 
> Theoretisch  Wo steht denn das ich das nicht nutzen darf. Da stehen keinerlei Hinweisschilder, abgesperrt ist der Bereich auch nicht!!!


 
keine Ahnung ob das so ist ... eh egal.

zum rest ... das brauch mer wirklich net ausdiskutieren  das führt zu nix ...


----------



## ben1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob das so ist ... eh egal.
> 
> zum rest ... das brauch mer wirklich net ausdiskutieren  das führt zu nix ...



Stimmt. Spass muss es machen


----------



## klana_radikala (24. Oktober 2012)

es soll ja immernoch leute geben die hauptsächliche wegen dem dh hinkommen und dann eben mit dem 200mm bomber vor ort sind, und da kanns dann mal passieren das man sich den fc mit seinen jungs runterquält 

das es mit einem enduro leichter gehen würde haben wir schon des öfteren festgestellt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2012)

In vielen Bikeparks steht in den AGBs das die Strecken nur mit gültiger Liftkarte während der Bikeparköffnungszeiten befahren werden dürfen. Soweit die Theorie...

Am Arber gibt es wirklich sehr sehr gute Strecken aber das raufschieben ist total öde. Am Bretterschachten kann man shutteln aber da muss sich dann halt einer opfern...


@ Alex... gerade eingefallen, die von Dir gewünschten grossen Table, 8-10m Doubles und mannshohe Anlieger gibts sogar gar nicht weit weg von BMais - in Prackenbach... da solltest aber nen Motor dabei haben. 







... und diese zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten wissen den Weg dorthin leider auch sehr genau.


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> In vielen Bikeparks steht in den AGBs das die Strecken nur mit gültiger Liftkarte während der Bikeparköffnungszeiten befahren werden dürfen.



In die AGB's willigt man aber erst nach Kauf einer Karte ein. Soweit aus der Praxis ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (24. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> In die AGB's willigt man aber erst nach Kauf einer Karte ein. Soweit aus der Praxis ;-)



oder mit dem betreten/befahren des geländes

soweit zumindest im österreichischen allgemein bürgerglichen gesetzbuch, müsste §361 & §364 sein, wobei §364 nur aussagt dass der vertrag auch ohne zustimmung der zweiten partei bei einer handlung die im allgemeinen als selbstverständlich betrachtet wird und keine zweifel lässt das er das will.

also quasi ab dem zeitpunkt ab dem er das betriebsgelände/die strecke betritt/befährt hat er einen rechtsgültigen vertrag, zumindest in österreich, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das in deutschland anders ist


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> oder mit dem betreten/befahren des geländes
> 
> soweit zumindest im österreichischen allgemein bürgerglichen gesetzbuch, müsste §361 & §364 sein, wobei §364 nur aussagt dass der vertrag auch ohne zustimmung der zweiten partei bei einer handlung die im allgemeinen als selbstverständlich betrachtet wird und keine zweifel lässt das er das will.
> 
> also quasi ab dem zeitpunkt ab dem er das betriebsgelände/die strecke betritt/befährt hat er einen rechtsgültigen vertrag, zumindest in österreich, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das in deutschland anders ist



Ich glaube schon, da wir über Deutschland reden ;-)

Außerdem muss das "Betriebsgelände" dann aber auch als solches ausgewiesen werden. Da Aber die Befahrung des Geländes über andere Wege möglich ist, und auch keine Hinweisschilder vorhanden sind...

Hier mal was zu AGB's
Eine wichtige Voraussetzung, um AGB in Verträge mit Verbrauchern einfließen zu lassen, ist vor Vertragsschluss auf die Existenz der Geschäftsbedingungen ausdrücklich hinzuweisen. Ist ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis den Umständen nach nicht möglich (z. B. im Laden- geschäft oder in einer Werkstatt mit viel Laufkundschaft), muss auf die geltenden Geschäftsbedingungen in Form eines deutlich sicht- baren Aushangs am Ort des Vertragsschlusses hingewiesen werden. Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen, über deren Existenz erst nach Vertragsschluss informiert wird, werden kein Vertragsbestandteil und sind somit wertlos. Der Klassiker in diesem Zusammen- hang: AGB auf der Rückseite von Lieferscheinen. Ein anderes Beispiel sind Eintrittskarten, auf deren Rückseite das Kleingedruckte zu finden ist. Diese AGB sind ebenfalls wirkungslos, da die Karten samt AGB erst nach Vertragsschluss (Bezahlung) ausgehändigt werden.


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

Lass mich gerne auch eines besseren belehren. Bin kein Gesetzloser! Möchte nur den Lift nicht in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## LaKoS (24. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Möchte nur den Lift nicht in Anspruch nehmen.



Wie oft fährst du dann die Flow am Tag?


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Wie oft fährst du dann die Flow am Tag?



Nicht "Jeden" Tag, sondern wenn ich auf eine Tour(max. 1 mal im Monat) den Geiskopf mit "einbaue", dann vielleicht 4 bis 5 mal


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

So, damit Ruhe ist

Die AGB's der MTB Zone

AGB's
Allgemeine Nutzungsregeln
HaftungsausschluÃ:
 Das benutzen der Strecken im MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais, geschieht auf eigenes Risiko
Kommerzielle Nutzung:
 Diddie Schneider Sportevent & Design ist der Betreiber des MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais. Das heiÃt, der Verleih von Mountainbikes und ZubehÃ¶r sowie Kurse und Veranstaltungen werden ausschlieÃlich von Diddie Schneider durchgefÃ¼hrt. DiesbezÃ¼glich sind kommerzielle Aktionen im MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais durch Dritte untersagt. Hiezu zÃ¤hlen auch Foto, Vermarktung â und Werberechte.
 Bei Zuwiderhandlung werden rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet.
Die Nutzung des MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais und Teilnahme an Kursen/ Touren sowie die alleinige Nutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr ! Eltern haften fÃ¼r Ihre Kinder!
Es besteht Helmpflicht im MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais. Protektoren sind Pflicht.
Alle Nutzer des MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais nehmen zur Kenntnis, dass die Strecken weder prÃ¤pariert, noch gesichert sind, und diesbezÃ¼glich keine Schadensersatzforderungen bei UnfÃ¤llen geltend gemacht werden kÃ¶nnen.
 Es ist nicht mÃ¶glich jedes Hindernis z.B. BÃ¤ume usw. im MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais abzusichern!
UnfÃ¤lle und SachbeschÃ¤digungen sind sofort in der MTB ZONE Bikestation oder an der Kasse der Geisskopf Bergbahnen zu melden.
Alle Nutzer des MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais haben die Sicherheitshinweise und Verhaltensregeln zu beachten.
Bei Nichtbeachtung der Sicherheitshinweise und Verhaltensregeln steht es dem Betreiber frei, vom Hausrecht gebrauch zu machen (inkl. Einzug der Liftkarte). Haha!!!
Als Biker(in) befolge ich ohne Aufforderung die Anweisungen des Bergbahn- Personals/ Diddie Schneider Mitarbeiter und halte mich an die Vorschriften zum Transport der Bikes und die Benutzung des Bikepark.
Die aufgestellten Schilder und Markierungen auf den einzelnen Strecken mÃ¼ssen, um UnfÃ¤lle zu vermeiden, unbedingt beachtet und eingehalten werden.
Durch Anmeldung bzw. lÃ¶sen der Berechtigungskarte (Liftkarte) werden die Bikeparkbedingungen anerkannt.
Gerichtstand Zwiesel

und

Achtung

*Radfahren im alpinen GelÃ¤nde birgt viele Gefahren in sich. Um diese Gefahren weitgehend auszuschlieÃen haben wir fÃ¼r Euch die Sicherheitshinweise und Verhaltensregeln aufgestellt.

Nur wer diese beherzigt und anerkennt ist berechtigt sich als Radfahrer im MTB ZONE Bikepark GelÃ¤nde aufzuhalten.* Im Park gibt es sowohl leichte, als auch sehr schwere Strecken. Jeder muÃ fÃ¼r sich selber entscheiden was er sich zutraut.

Die Hinweisschilder kÃ¶nnen nur informieren, sie schÃ¼tzen Euch nicht vor SelbstÃ¼berschÃ¤tzung.

Deshalb empfehlen wir Euch: Im Zweifelsfall â nie !!!

Euer MTB ZONE Bikepark Team


*Zusatz von mir:

Zum GlÃ¼ck leben wir in DEUTSCHLAND*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte auch nicht jeden Tag...halt am Tag wenn du dort bist! 

Was heißt denn mit "einbauen"?  Bzw. wie sieht denn deine Tour aus, wenn du am GK schon gute 1000hm reißt? 
Klingt irgendwie interessant...


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

Je nachdem. Manchmal war ich zuvor in den Tälern um den Geiskopf unterwegs und manchmal müssen eben mehrere Gipfel dran glauben. 

Mehr als 2500hm je Tour kommt nicht in Frage, noch nicht


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich komme an den Geisskopf um Fahrrad zu fahren, ob zum DH fahren zum FR fahren zum FC fahren zum Evil Eye fahren zum 4x fahren oder zum dirten, Aber hauptsächlich zum Posen und blöd daherlabern


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (24. Oktober 2012)

@_ben1982_: wenn i mi jetzt recht erinner hast du dich ein wenig über die lahmen DH`ler auf der Flow aufgeregt oder? i dad sagen nächstes mal wenns am Gk bist dann fomma oans aus Enduro gega Dh haha. Also erlich gesagt sind 90% der Leute auf die ich in da Flow Country auffahre CC Fahrer und keine Downhill dudes 

Downhill Bike @Flow Country --> https://vimeo.com/52016760


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

R3D-Dr4g0N schrieb:


> @_ben1982_: wenn i mi jetzt recht erinner hast du dich ein wenig über die lahmen DH`ler auf der Flow aufgeregt oder? i dad sagen nächstes mal wenns am Gk bist dann fomma oans aus Enduro gega Dh haha. Also erlich gesagt sind 90% der Leute auf die ich in da Flow Country auffahre CC Fahrer und keine Downhill dudes
> 
> Downhill Bike @Flow Country --> https://vimeo.com/52016760



I hab net di gmoint. Sondern eba den Eu oder Andera! Das war schwäbisch ;-)

Und um das einmal richtig zu stellen:

1. Ich fahr ein AM (Stumpjumper)

2. Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen DHler oder Freerider, ganz im Gegenteil. Ist wirklich cool was manche mit dem Bike da anstellen



Nach Jahren in der Oberpfalz und Niederbayern verstehe ich die Leute aus dem "WALD"


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Aber hauptsächlich zum Posen und blöd daherlabern



Warum auch sonst ;-)

Was für's Auge. Letzte Woche Donnerstag. Leider wird es so schnell nicht mehr so warm werden!!!


----------



## LaKoS (24. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Mehr als 2500hm je Tour kommt nicht in Frage, noch nicht



Ok...das reicht aber a, oder?


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Ok...das reicht aber a, oder?



Auf jeden. Es fällt auch nicht jede Tour so umfangreich aus!

Aber lass uns nicht den Thread zumüllen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2012)

lifttouren ... 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/IBC/DEG_GK_14072012.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1236980
-> einmal aufm gipfel ohne lift is aber pflicht 

  @_Ben_ ... fallst mal bock hast ne runde zu drehen, wär dabei  (auch ohne Lift  )

gestern aufm arber wars auch nochmal krass warm und schön
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1243030


----------



## Brixton (24. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na nutz den lift mal  is net schlimm ... hehe
> 
> besonders am geisskopf lässt sich der zur spasserhöhung auf der tour gut einbauen


Rahmen Ähh Amen  Einfach perfekt, dass es in der Gegend noch an Park auch gibt.
Wobei man sich am Flow inzwischen in ne Schlange einreihen muss. Auf der Dh ist meinem Gefühl nach weniger los. 
Irgendwie ham ses mit dem Flow schon ganz richtig gemacht... Und man kann vom Flow aus die strampeltour noch weiter nach unten verlängern bis es wieder hoch geht zum Lift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (24. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt bräuchte es nur noch nen extra Lift für den Flow, dann hätte man noch mehr von der DH 

Und wenn die Wetterprognosen doch mal zutreffen würden, wird's ein Saisonfinale mit Schnee ...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. Oktober 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Also ich komme an den Geisskopf um Fahrrad zu fahren, ob zum DH fahren zum FR fahren zum FC fahren zum Evil Eye fahren zum 4x fahren oder zum dirten, Aber hauptsächlich zum Posen und blöd daherlabern



Nachmacher....


----------



## psx0407 (25. Oktober 2012)

mal was anderes:
beim freeride gibt´s bei mir immer ein stelle, an der ich probleme habe, halbwegs gut durchzukommen.
und zwar im unteren teil sofort nach dem kurzen northshore-element, das über das nasse moos führt.
danach kann man haarscharf links oder rechts an ´nem baum vorbei. das geht ja noch, solange der linker weniger als 800 mm breit ist.  
aber dann kommt eine lichte stelle, wo es drei (?) linien gibt:
ganz links, aber wenn die wurzeln auch nur ein wenig feucht sind, schmiere ich da gnadenlos weg.
ganz rechts, dann lande ich am ende in dem nicht umfahrbaren knietiefen tümpel, wo das wasser schon 4 jahre alt ist und auch so stinkt...   
oder durch die mitte ?

wie fahrt ihr da ?

psx0407


----------



## LoonyG (25. Oktober 2012)

moin moin

Hammer Stimmung gestern am GK






greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## Burnhard (25. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> wie fahrt ihr da ?
> 
> psx0407



Mit genügend Schwung gehts ganz links.
Sonst geht auch erst rechts und dann links rüber ziehen und auf die Steine fahren. Dann musste nicht durch die Pfütze!


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Oktober 2012)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> Und wenn die Wetterprognosen doch mal zutreffen würden, wird's ein Saisonfinale mit Schnee ...



Bin dabei, so wie's derzeit ausschaut wohl am Sonntag


----------



## ben1982 (25. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> lifttouren ...
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/IBC/DEG_GK_14072012.jpg
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1236980
> -> einmal aufm gipfel ohne lift is aber pflicht
> ...



Geiles Bild, und schöne Tour!!!

Leider erst wieder nächstes Jahr. Werde demnächst wieder versetzt, dann komm ich nur noch als Urlauber bzw. Wochenendbesucher. Echt schade. Gibt kaum ein besseres MTB Gebiet, dass noch so urig und naturbelassen ist. In München hat das meist nur mit sehen und gesehen werden zu tun und in den Alpen entwickelt es sich ebenfalls in eine bedenkliche Richtung. Da mussts teils schon in Schlange berghoch und wieder runter ;-(


----------



## Ghost-FAN (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr da immer ab der Mitte nach ganz links auf den großen Fels!


----------



## Brixton (25. Oktober 2012)

Eman was ist das bei der Abfahrt für ne Schleife? Vermutlich Gegend 3Tanennenrigel. Gern per pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (26. Oktober 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Alex... gerade eingefallen, die von Dir gewünschten grossen Table, 8-10m Doubles und mannshohe Anlieger gibts sogar gar nicht weit weg von BMais - in Prackenbach... da solltest aber nen Motor dabei haben.



Oja, da hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf. Leider steht meine Husky seit nem halben Jahr still, da ich kaum noch Zeit finde Sie zu bewegen. Wird demnächst verkauft - Da ich als Dauerpendler das Moped nicht ständig mitnehmen kann, meine 2 Bikes aber schon.

Wenn ich mal voll Fest mich irgendwo in Deutschland anwurzele dann wird auf jeden Fall wieder MotoX gefahren!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts aus vor Ort?


----------



## teatimetom (27. Oktober 2012)

Kein Schnee, mäßiger Regen bei rund 0 Grad und soll heute noch ca 10 cm - 15 cm schneien 
lt. Wetter.com / Webcam / Regenradar / Unwetterwarnung für Kreis Regen. 

wenns ned ganz so viel schneit fahre ich morgen, da ist kaum Regen angesagt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2012)

Klingt doch gut, danke Tom 

Ich fahr morng sicher. Ganz entspannt no paar Runden Flow Country und BikerX


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (27. Oktober 2012)

und die Ruhe auf der DH genießen ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2012)

Schau ma mal, wies morng ausschaut.. 
Heute hab ich die Webcambilder durchlaufen lassen und sogar 3 Biker gesehn im Lift 


Edit: I bleib daham und geh heind gscheid furt 
Hab grad nochmal n Wetterbericht angschaut und etz wirds ma doch wengl zu heftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2012)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Oja, da hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf. Leider steht meine Husky seit nem halben Jahr still, da ich kaum noch Zeit finde Sie zu bewegen. Wird demnächst verkauft - Da ich als Dauerpendler das Moped nicht ständig mitnehmen kann, meine 2 Bikes aber schon.
> 
> Wenn ich mal voll Fest mich irgendwo in Deutschland anwurzele dann wird auf jeden Fall wieder MotoX gefahren!!!




Kommt aufs Fahrzeug an... wo steht denn die Husky?

Ich hab aus Zeitgründen vor Jahren mit dem Crossen begonnen. Bikepark da geht ein ganzer Tag drauf und am Ende bring ich es auf eine Stunde reine Fahrzeit. Beim Crossen fahr ich um 1630 nach der Arbeit einen Schlenker zur Strecke und schaff bis 20 Uhr locker meine 1,5h Fahrzeit.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (28. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Strecken bei den Verhältnissen überhaupt befahrbar, bzw. haben die heute auf? Hat ja doch noch relativ viel geschneit


----------



## heifisch (28. Oktober 2012)

Bmais hat eig immer offen, solange der Lift laufen kann. Die Brechsandstrecken dürften ganz gut zu fahren sein, der Freeride ist vll rutschig mit gefällt er bei Regen allerdings sogar nen Tacken besser. Evil Eye kann man natürlich vergessen. Alles in allem dürfte die Liftfahrt wahrscheinlich das unangenehmste gewesen sein.


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (29. Oktober 2012)

https://vimeo.com/52334481

Also ich würd jetzt mal behaupten .... ihr habt was verpasst!


----------



## klana_radikala (29. Oktober 2012)

hätte ich nicht das ganze wochnende arbeiten müssen wäre ich sicher dabei gewesen.

finds schade dass einen die parks nicht auch in der schi saison mit dem bike mitnehmen


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. Oktober 2012)

R3D-Dr4g0N schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/52334481
> 
> Also ich würd jetzt mal behaupten .... ihr habt was verpasst!



Wenn ich ned so viel gesoffen hätt, und es mir ned so schlecht gegangen wäre  hätte ich mehr als einen ganzen Run am Wochenende gemacht  geiles Video oida


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja, also ich bin schon mal mit 2 Kumpls am 2. Januar in BMais gefahren... 2007 oder 2008 dürfte das gewesen sein da gabs sehr wenig Schnee.

Am Lift wolltens uns keine Karten verkaufen dann hab ich gesagt entweder Karten verkaufen oder wir schieben hoch - wir fahren zu 100% da runter heute... nach bisschen überlegen und Rücksprache bekamen wir Karten und es war ein super Tag.


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (29. Oktober 2012)

naja ein zweimal im Jahr geht sowas schon aber ich hatte schon gut mit ner vereisten Schaltung/Bremse usw zu tun für die Federelemente bestimmt auch suboptimal und naja ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Oktober 2012)

Tom, denk nicht so viel... was meinst was bei Snow DH-Rennen los ist??

Ich erinnere mich noch an das Rennen in Bergen... - 22 Grad - die Freiläufe sind teilweise eingefrohren und wir mussten die Bikes in den Maschinenraum der Seilbahn zum auftauen stellen.

Dagegen ist so ein Ride bei etwas Schnee und Temperaturen von 0- -5 Grad ja spassig.


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (29. Oktober 2012)

ich bin selber schon Snow DH Rennen mitgefahren!!! und letztes Jahr ne Tour bei -20 Grad! ich sag nur das ich des ned jedes Wochenende machen würde meinem Bike zuliebe! außerdem muss es auch ne off season geben um wieder motivation für die nächste Saison zu tanken, sein Rad wieder fit zu bekommen und sich um andere Dinge die (wenn man wärend der Saison so wie ich jedes Weekend am Rad ist) zu kümmern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Oktober 2012)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Wenn ich ned so viel gesoffen hätt, und es mir ned so schlecht gegangen wäre



Dito Nik 

Da Samstagabend der Wetterbericht nicht so rosig ausgesehn hat, hab ich mich pro Rum und contra Bike entschieden... habs gestern bereut!


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. Oktober 2012)

Dabei wars fahren ansich echt geil, ärgert dann auf jeden


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2012)

Da hast du vollkommen recht 
Hab mir schon tierisch in den A.... gebissen, dass ich die Prios falsch gesetzt hab


----------



## Alexspeed (2. November 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Fahrzeug an... wo steht denn die Husky?
> 
> Ich hab aus Zeitgründen vor Jahren mit dem Crossen begonnen. Bikepark da geht ein ganzer Tag drauf und am Ende bring ich es auf eine Stunde reine Fahrzeit. Beim Crossen fahr ich um 1630 nach der Arbeit einen Schlenker zur Strecke und schaff bis 20 Uhr locker meine 1,5h Fahrzeit.



Alles zu kompliziert, ich machs mal kurz:

Mein ganzes Zeug steht in Thüringen bei meinen Eltern in meiner Garage.
Wegen der Arbeit hab ich ne Wohnung in Oberfranken, Naila.
Da ich jetzt nen Techniker mache bin ich unter der Woche in Regenstauf.
Hab auch keine Anhängerkupplung und keinen Anhänger ---> konnte immer bei Kumpels mitfahren, da immer ein Platz frei war.
Leider fährt der eine kaum noch, der andere nur noch Enduro und der nächste ist in die Schweiz gezogen.

Somit bin ich ständig am Pendeln und kaum einer ist da.
Da lohnt sich auch keine Anhängerkupplung und Anhänger, für die wenige Zeit die ich neben dem Pendeln noch habe.

Aber in ein paar Jahren wird das schon wieder, je nachdem wo ich mich dann mal niederlasse in Deutschland.

Bis dahin ein Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Dezember 2012)

besser spät als nie:
hier mein edit vom oktober:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25330


----------



## DocPolo (7. April 2013)

Weiß jemand was jetzt zur neuen Saison in Bischofsmais alles geändert wurde?


----------



## psx0407 (7. April 2013)

DocPolo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was jetzt zur neuen Saison in Bischofsmais alles geändert wurde?


falsche zeitform. es muss lauten "...was zur neuen saison in bischofsmais alles geändert sein wird?".

am geisskopf hat´s noch zwischen 30 und 50 cm schnee. das ist irre viel für anfang april. saisonstart mitte mai halt ich für fraglich...

psx0407


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. April 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> am geisskopf hat´s noch zwischen 30 und 50 cm schnee. das ist irre viel für anfang april. saisonstart mitte mai halt ich für fraglich...
> 
> psx0407



Heuer wirds wohl echt spät, außer der April verblüfft uns mit mördermässigen Temperaturen...

Hatten gestern bei uns n kleines Rennen, dass einer der Mitshaper vom Geißkopf organisiert, der hat uns bestätigt, dass es heuer bescheiden aussieht...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. April 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Heuer wirds wohl echt spät, außer der April verblüfft uns mit mördermässigen Temperaturen...




Wir haben April... und gerade -3 Grad.

Ich war heute bei uns im Wald (wohlgemerkt auf 420 HM) und da liegt an geschützten Stellen noch Schnee. 
Geisskopf ist 900 - 1100 HM hoch oben da ist noch viiiieeel mehr... 

Da müsste wirklich ein Wunder passieren, Temperaturanstieg sofort um 25 Grad. Anfang Mai sind dann die Eisheiligen, da ist es meistens auch nochmal richtig kalt...

Wenn der Flow Country mal von ganz oben bis ganz unten gehen würde wäre das schon super. Aber ich denke kaum daran, ganz sicher nicht bis Saisonanfang.

Hat wer eine Info über die diesjährigen Preise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (8. April 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wir haben April... und gerade -3 Grad.
> 
> Ich war heute bei uns im Wald (wohlgemerkt auf 420 HM) und da liegt an geschützten Stellen noch Schnee.
> Geisskopf ist 900 - 1100 HM hoch oben da ist noch viiiieeel mehr...
> ...




Da geb ich dir komplett Recht.
Angeblich (eben aussage am WE) sinds stellenweiße noch über 1m -.-

Preise keine Ahnung, im Zweifelsfall mal schauen, was die in der Wintersaison verlangt haben..


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. April 2013)

Die Karten zur Wintersaison sind generell billiger wie im Sommer. Das führte damals zu Zeiten der Punktekarten sogar dazu das einige die Skifahren oder in der Nähe wohnen im Winter Punktekarten für den Sommer gekauft haben.


----------



## klana_radikala (10. April 2013)

wenn der schnee nur stellenweise so 5 - 10cm liegt wie am ende der 2011er saison hab ich überhaupt kein problem damit


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2013)

Das kann doch jetz eh noch keiner wissen wieviel Schnee Anfang Mai liegt... Wenn warmer Regen kommt kann der ganz schnell weg sein ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das kann doch jetz eh noch keiner wissen wieviel Schnee Anfang Mai liegt... Wenn warmer Regen kommt kann der ganz schnell weg sein .k



Hoff mas!


----------



## Cube99 (10. April 2013)

Heuer siehts echt nicht gut aus, oben sinds noch über 60cm Schnee, unten um die 30cm.. Hat ja auch die vergangenen Wochen nochmal ordentlich geschneit, da sind sicher nochmal 30cm dazugekommen. Vor einer Woche war ich am Arber noch beim Schifahren, 20cm feinster Pulverschnee! Dort waren es letzte Woche zwischen 1,5m und 2m Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (15. April 2013)

Einige braune Stellen sieht man schon:

http://www.urlaubs-webcam.de/campics/gsm-01/aktuell.jpg?1366044075


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. April 2013)

Aber auf offenem Felde... da scheint schön die Sonne hin.
Im Wald siehts leider whrsl noch anders aus...


----------



## Brixton (16. April 2013)

Ich glaube das Problem ist eher das hoch kommen diese Tage. Mit'n Jeep raufziehen oder schieben wird noch ne zeit brauchen. Auf den Forstwegen auf der Südseite waren es am So. teils noch 30 cm Schnee ab 900 hm wärend die Trails auf Deg runter schon freier waren. 
Hoffentlich macht das Wetter noch saubere Arbeit die Tage dort oben.


----------



## Paran0id (24. April 2013)

Laut facebook sind die shaper am Geißkopf schon @ work


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. April 2013)

Jopp, aber ganz unten..


----------



## michael95 (25. April 2013)

geißkopf öffnet am 09.mai voraus sichtlich!


----------



## shield (26. April 2013)

Nunja. Aber vielleicht nur wieder 3 Strecken. 
Genau so wärs letztes Jahr auch. Das war schade.


----------



## a_k52 (27. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> Nunja. Aber vielleicht nur wieder 3 Strecken.
> Genau so wärs letztes Jahr auch. Das war schade.



Besser als nix würd ich sagen 
Gut, ich hab auch nur ne gute halbe Stunde Anfahrt...da kann man des etwas entspannter sehen.


----------



## shield (27. April 2013)

wir haben 5 stunden fahrt 
und wenn man ne mündliche bestätigung bekommt, dass alles offen sein wird un dann nur 3 strecken offen haben, ist das sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## a_k52 (27. April 2013)

shield schrieb:


> wir haben 5 stunden fahrt
> und wenn man ne mündliche bestätigung bekommt, dass alles offen sein wird un dann nur 3 strecken offen haben, ist das sehr ärgerlich!



Da geb ich Dir allerdings recht, wär ich auch angepisst.

Aber die Auskunft war ja Richtig: alle befahrbaren Strecken waren offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2013)

Was war denn eigentlich zu letztes Jahr?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael95 (27. April 2013)

War heute am geißkopf die Jump Trail und Slopestyeline sind fertig!


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Ist der Flowtrail jetzt eigentlich fertig....geht also ganz durch von oben bis unten ?
Sorry für die doofe Frage, ich war da schon ewig nimmer.


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2013)

Im letzten Video was ich gesehen habe geht der jetzt durch


----------



## LoonyG (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist der Flowtrail jetzt eigentlich fertig....geht also ganz durch von oben bis unten ?
> Sorry für die doofe Frage, ich war da schon ewig nimmer.




geht aber nicht bis ganz runter, fängt aber jetzt von ganz oben an,
so wars zumindest am Saison ende

greetz


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Ah, ok...und Ende ist dann wo ? Oberhalb der 4x ?


----------



## Paran0id (29. April 2013)

Ne geht noch ein Stück weiter runter, ich denke weiter geht das auch nicht. Am Ende fährt man die Schotterstraße Richtung Lift und kommt dann Ende Evil Eye bzw. bei der Jump Line/Drops raus.

Wenn man die weiterbauen würde, würde man zu weit vom Lift rauskommen.

Her sieht mans recht gut:

http://www.bikepark.net/img/strecken/Bikepark_Geisskopf_BIG.jpg


----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2013)

ne. quer rüber am Ende der Freeride vorbei zur Jumpline


----------



## Pudelreiter (29. April 2013)

Das letzte stück wird momentan nach unten hin weiter gebaut, obs zur saisoneröffnung am 9. schon fertig ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da das gelände relativ unwegsam und voller wasserquellen ist. Aber der Herr Schneider gibt sein Bestes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (6. Mai 2013)

finde leider nirgens infos darüber bis zu welchem alter die liftpreise für Kinder gehen. da es ja oft so ist schon mit 16 oder jünger schon den preis für erwachsene zahlt


----------



## SKa-W (6. Mai 2013)

wie schauts eig. aus, Sind zur Saisoneröffnung am Donnerstag schon alle Strecken offen?


----------



## KrissiRu (7. Mai 2013)

haibikefreak schrieb:


> finde leider nirgens infos darüber bis zu welchem alter die liftpreise für Kinder gehen. da es ja oft so ist schon mit 16 oder jünger schon den preis für erwachsene zahlt


 
Kinder gehen bis einschließlich 15 Jahre. Steht jedenfalls auf der Seite des Liftbetreibers so:
http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/preisliste


----------



## klana_radikala (7. Mai 2013)

ob am donnerstag alles offen ist wäre wirklich intressant. oder zumindest ob der downhill offen ist.

wer ist den am donnerstag noch so dabei?


----------



## herb (7. Mai 2013)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Mai 2013)

Kann leider erst an Pfingsten (sch*** Festl im Dorf -.-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (7. Mai 2013)

Gibt ja den einen oder anderen Park,der bei Regen schließt.Bmais gehört nicht dazu oder?


----------



## Ghost-FAN (7. Mai 2013)

Nein solange jemand am Lift steht fährt der. Bin auch schon bei Schneeregen gefahren. (wurde mir damals so gesagt)


----------



## mfux (8. Mai 2013)

Wir waren schon öfters komplett allein im Lift...


----------



## psx0407 (8. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Gibt ja den einen oder anderen Park,der bei Regen schließt.Bmais gehört nicht dazu oder?


da der lift ja im grunde nichts mit dem park zu tun hat, werden im höchstfall nur bestimmte streckenabschnitte gesperrt (z.b. evil eye).
vor allem wg. den wanderern fährt der lift an sich so gut wie immer, ausser bei gewitter o.ä.

psx0407


----------



## keffers (8. Mai 2013)

naja, so lang die flowcountry strecke offen hat, bin übers wochenende das erst mal am geiskopf 
ma schauen ob sie ihrem namen alle ehre macht


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Mai 2013)

ich bin schon fast am überlegen ob ich mir für den flowcountry nicht mein fuel mitnehmen soll. aber mit 3 rädern im auto wirds eng. werd wohl erstmal die kowa auf dem downhill ein bisschen austesten


----------



## nullstein (8. Mai 2013)

Steht schon fest,welche Strecken dieses WE befahrbar sind?
Bin noch am Überlegen,ob Wetterpoker in Onohe oder lieber Bmais.


----------



## keffers (8. Mai 2013)

leute sieht gut aus mit den strecken, jiihaa
http://www.bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=strecken/100strecken&mainsite=strecken/200start


----------



## haibikefreak (8. Mai 2013)

wie ist das eigl mit der aktion dass wenn man am erÃ¶ffungstag (also morgen) zu 10 1500â¬ vorlegt dann 10 saisontickets kriegt? hab das irgendwo gehÃ¶rt. falls das so is finden sich hier noch 9 leute die morgen am geisskopf wÃ¤ren und auch ein saisonticket kaufen wÃ¼rden??


----------



## teatimetom (8. Mai 2013)

haibikefreak schrieb:


> wie ist das eigl mit der aktion dass wenn man am eröffungstag (also morgen) zu 10 1500 vorlegt dann 10 saisontickets kriegt? hab das irgendwo gehört. falls das so is finden sich hier noch 9 leute die morgen am geisskopf wären und auch ein saisonticket kaufen würden??



und ab 11 personen fährt dann eine umsonst 

hast gesehen was die saisonkarten normal kosten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (8. Mai 2013)

ja  245â¬ 
ne hab grad gesehen dass den thread schon seit 2008 gibt  da hams se was auf der ersten seite stehen. dass fÃ¼r gruppen die am ersten tag 10 saisonticket kaufen ermÃ¤ssigung gibt. wird wohl nicht mehr aktuell sein.  wen sieht man den alles morgen am geisskopf??


----------



## psx0407 (8. Mai 2013)

haibikefreak schrieb:


> ...ne hab grad gesehen dass den thread schon seit 2008 gibt  da hams se was auf der ersten seite stehen.


jaja, manche dinge ändern sich im verlauf von fünf jahren.
ist immer wieder erschreckend...   

psx0407


----------



## haibikefreak (8. Mai 2013)

wie gesagt ich hab das datum jz grad erst bemerkt.


----------



## Dropperl (8. Mai 2013)

Bin morgen am start, Intense 951 und rot/gelbes Trikot mit Auge drauf


----------



## teatimetom (8. Mai 2013)

Peile mal Samstag Sonntag an...Morgen wollte ich leogang besuchen.


----------



## Dropperl (8. Mai 2013)

hätt ich auch vorgehabt, soll aber schiffen...


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Mai 2013)

951 und rot/gelbes trikot. mal sehen ob du mir übern weg fährst.

bin auf nem schwarzen scalp mit einer überdimensionierten usd gabel unterwegs. klamotten mäßig ganz in schwarz, nukeproof trikot und gelbe id2


----------



## Paran0id (8. Mai 2013)

Werd am Freitag am Start sein und nen Kumpel, der sonst nur Waldautobahn fährt den Flowcountry runterschubsen ;-)


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Mai 2013)

Roter VW Bus ----> rot/schwarzes Demo mit SC Gabel oder weißes SX mit antrazit farbener 44ti. Morgen also auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (8. Mai 2013)

bin morgen und am samstag da. bin der aufm rot schwarzen speci status1 mit weißer hose und schwarz rot weißem trikot 
wär cool wenn ich mich mal an einen von euch dranhängen könnte  bin das erste mal geisskopf.


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Mai 2013)

@haibikefreak: können wir schon machen. bin sowieso aus der form und muss mal meine blokade überwinden und noch dazu meine gabel mal austesten.

findest mich beim alten skoda mit den adidas eyewear und bikebox aufklebern oder auf der strecke


----------



## haibikefreak (8. Mai 2013)

ok cool passt.


----------



## keffers (8. Mai 2013)

@ haibikefreak bin am freitag und samstag dort und auch zum ersten ma dort 
können ja zusammen den gaiskopf ma erkunden  bin mit dem schwarze/gelben ghost und schwarz gelben fox klamotten am start


----------



## mfux (9. Mai 2013)

Flowtrail rockt unglaublich!( mitm AM)


----------



## haibikefreak (9. Mai 2013)

@klana_radikala
hab dich heute gesehen. warst aber glei wieder weg. @_keffers_
ja wär ne coole sache  bin am samstag da mit nem freund. sehen uns dann bestimmt. was für ein ghost hast du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

War fast a weng viel los  zum Glück war ich mit'm enduro da  Flow Country flowed schee


----------



## haibikefreak (9. Mai 2013)

ja der flow country is echt hammer


----------



## DocPolo (9. Mai 2013)

Geht der Flow Country nun weiter wie letztes Jahr oder wurde er noch nicht weiter ausgebaut?


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Mai 2013)

Nein geht noch nicht weiter. Es wird zwar gebaut aber so wie das heute ausgesehen hat wird das noch ne Weile dauern bis es fertig wird.


----------



## Grossman_nik (10. Mai 2013)

Geiler Tag gestern, sollte das Wetter morgen nicht zu beschissen sein, bin ich am Start


----------



## haibikefreak (10. Mai 2013)

> Geiler Tag gestern, sollte das Wetter morgen nicht zu beschissen sein, bin ich am Start


ja gestern war echt hammer  bin morgen warscheinlich nicht da weils wetter einfach zu besch... wird :/


----------



## keffers (10. Mai 2013)

Hat geregnet wie sau mit gefühlten 10 mann aufm berg,aber morgen solls bissl besser werden. @haibikefreak fahr dass ghost dh 7000 von 2013


----------



## haibikefreak (10. Mai 2013)

naja  werd morgen trotzdem ned da sein :/ wird mir zu knapp nächstes wochenende  bin i wieder am start  und warscheinlich vom 25.05 bis zum 01.06 die ganze woche


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Mai 2013)

Könnte jemand eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Neuheiten und allgemeine News hier reinschreiben? Hat sich an den Strecken was geändert? Hat die Wirtschaft unten schon wieder auf? Ist oben noch der selbe Koch in der Küche wie letzen Jahr? ...


Wenn das Wetter nicht so feucht ist wie heute und ich nicht Motocross bevorzuge plane ich einen Tag an Pfingsten.


----------



## p00nage (14. Mai 2013)

Weiß jmd wer am Donnerstag Fotos gemacht hat ? War 1 Fotograf aufm DH unterwegs  ;-) 

Geändert haben sie nicht viel. Den Evil Eye etwas Anfängertauglicher gemacht, wobei sich da eig nichts weiter geändert hat wenn man alle Hinternisse gefahren ist. Am FR haben sie im Oberen Teil etwas gearbeitet ;-) Insgesamt sind es mmn gute Veränderungen gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LA-Chiller (14. Mai 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Weiß jmd wer am Donnerstag Fotos gemacht hat ? War 1 Fotograf aufm DH unterwegs  ;-)
> 
> Geändert haben sie nicht viel. Den Evil Eye etwas Anfängertauglicher gemacht, wobei sich da eig nichts weiter geändert hat wenn man alle Hinternisse gefahren ist. Am FR haben sie im Oberen Teil etwas gearbeitet ;-) Insgesamt sind es mmn gute Veränderungen gewesen.



Jop - ich...
und ein Video ist auch online in den Videos...


----------



## p00nage (14. Mai 2013)

LA-Chiller schrieb:


> Jop - ich...
> und ein Video ist auch online in den Videos...



;-) wo kann man denn die Fotos/Videos sehen ?


----------



## LA-Chiller (14. Mai 2013)

Sind nicht offentlich online... Meld dich mal per PN...


----------



## Paran0id (15. Mai 2013)

Schee wars heut!





Zu den Änderungen soweit mitbekommen.

Der Flow Country ist unverändert und unvollendet, aber in sehr gutem Zustand (mal ohne Bremswellen...noch)

Die Freeride. Den ersten Teil haben Sie etwas entschärft vor allem die Stelle mit dem Drop, jedoch wusste ich das nicht bin den Drop gesprungen und hab meinen Augen nicht getraut, haben die direkt nach dem Drop ne scharfe Rechtskurve gebaut? Nach rechts gezogen im Schlamm den Grip verloren und bin erstmal gelegen. Dann hab ichs mir angesehen und bemerkt das es nach dem Drop gradeaus noch weitergeht, sozusagen ein zweiter kleinerer Drop. Man kann aber sehr schön jetzt links vor dem Drop an diesem vorbeifahren und kommt dann unten in besagte Rechtskurve. Dann zum Schluss der oberen Passage haben Sie die recht enge Rechts/Links Kurve verbreitert und die Felsen beiseite geräumt.

Freeride unterer Teil bin ich nicht gefahren heute.

Downhill oberer Teil bin ich nicht gefahren heute.

Downhill unterer Teil haben Sie die Sprünge wieder auf Vordermann gebracht ansonsten ist der untere Teil unverändert.

Evil Eye nicht gefahren, aber was man vom Lift ausgesehen hat haben Sie die Northshores erneuert und den mit Ketten aufgehängten Balken verbreitert.

Hütte oben hatte offen, obs der gleiche Wirt ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## LA-Chiller (15. Mai 2013)

aktuell am GK

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/28411


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Mai 2013)

Des Video macht Bock auf Samstag!

....aber was zum Teufel habt ihr mit der Felge gemacht?


----------



## LA-Chiller (17. Mai 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> ....aber was zum Teufel habt ihr mit der Felge gemacht?



Das Bike haben nicht wir geschrottet sondern unser Parkplatz-Nachbar...
Ist angeblich gegen nen Baum gesprungen... Sah selbst aber noch ganz heile aus... Glück gehabt...


----------



## Brixton (19. Mai 2013)

Heid glaub ich gibt's verstopfungsgefahr am flowtrail. Die DH ist immer schön frei. Auf der FR ist ja auch etwas geändert worden.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Heid glaub ich gibt's verstopfungsgefahr am flowtrail. Die DH ist immer schön frei. Auf der FR ist ja auch etwas geändert worden.


  @Brixton ... bist von deg tour gefahrn? (ich auch  )

Ich glaub die liftschlange war schlimmer, wird Zeit das spicak aufmacht, dann ists wieder ruhiger.
Immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen wie langsam man am flowcountry fahrn kann. 
auf die dh fahr ich mitm Enduro net ... dafür lieb ichs zu sehr  wobei die aktuell eigentlich großteils recht fluffig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (19. Mai 2013)

Hätte noch eine Punkte Karte gehabt bin aber gekurbelt...
Bei so nem Andrang fahr ich den flow nicht. Obwohl ich jetzt auch nicht die rennsau bin... Aber ich glaub genügend kommen nur wegen dem Flowkanal. Der rechnet sich.
Mal schauen denk Dienstag pack ichs wieder. Mal den 3T.Riegel wieder einbauen oder wenns Wetter passt auf Saalbach.
Auf spizac muss ich wohl auch mal.
Wie bist du runter auf DEG.?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> HÃ¤tte noch eine Punkte Karte gehabt bin aber gekurbelt...
> Bei so nem Andrang fahr ich den flow nicht. Obwohl ich jetzt auch nicht die rennsau bin... Aber ich glaub genÃ¼gend kommen nur wegen dem Flowkanal. Der rechnet sich.
> Mal schauen denk Dienstag pack ichs wieder. Mal den 3T.Riegel wieder einbauen oder wenns Wetter passt auf Saalbach.
> Auf spizac muss ich wohl auch mal.
> Wie bist du runter auf DEG.?


 
Hab heut a weng probiert ... bin 3 mal schlepplift und zum SchluÃ dann Ã¼bern Ruselabsatz runter 
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/46/fn...sing_GK_11erRusel_12_13er_RuseltrailsII.jpg?0

und ... -> *Å PIÄÃK* schreibt mans ... na die komsichen striche kann ma ja noch weglassen aber spizac ... bitte net


----------



## ombre998 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

suche die Fotografen, die heute im Park Geißkopf unterwegs waren..

Beste Grüße


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Mai 2013)

Gestern wars auch recht voll, aber verstopfung am flow hielt sich in grenzen 

Auf der Freeride wurde das Stück nach dem kleinen Drop geändert. Da kommt danach jetzt noch mal ein kleiner Drop bzw die Umfahrung wurde mit paar Anliegern garniert.
Das Endstück mit den 3 engen Kurven, wenn man vom oberen Teil auf den Forstweg kommt, wurde ebenfalls erweitert.


----------



## michael95 (19. Mai 2013)

ombre998 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> suche die Fotografen, die heute im Park Geißkopf unterwegs waren..
> 
> Beste Grüße



auf facebook sind fotos  unter : Biker in Action


----------



## ombre998 (20. Mai 2013)

michael95 schrieb:


> auf facebook sind fotos  unter : Biker in Action



jau leider nur von den tables am Ende des bikeparks.. Wo sind die Fotografen von der DH-Strecke?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (20. Mai 2013)

da sind auch noch einige zu finden: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.458941400866076.1073741830.171975532895999&type=3


----------



## ombre998 (20. Mai 2013)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> da sind auch noch einige zu finden: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.458941400866076.1073741830.171975532895999&type=3



merci


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich glaub die liftschlange war schlimmer, wird Zeit das spicak aufmacht, dann ists wieder ruhiger.



Dafür waren aber dieses Wochenende sicher einige in Winterberg...

Ich hoffe das sich das ganze irgendwann dennoch entzerrt weil einen ganzen Tag vergeuden, lange Fahrzeiten im Auto in Kauf zu nehmen um 8x 260 HM teilweise runter zu schleichen macht keinen Spass.

Dann doch lieber 3h investieren, 50 PS unterschnallen, für 8 Euro Sprit tanken und nach 1,5h reiner Fahrzeit anders fertig sein.


Mal schauen wie es ist wenn in 3 Wochen Spicak auf macht....


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. Mai 2013)

Am Samstag und Sonntag bin ich wieder am Start, wenns Wetter is wie vor 2 Wochen wird auch wieder gefahren, es lief sogar der Schlepper bei ca. 30-40 Leuten höchstens.


----------



## grey (21. Mai 2013)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> da sind auch noch einige zu finden: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.458941400866076.1073741830.171975532895999&type=3





da bin ja sogar ich dabei, danke.


----------



## Brixton (24. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß de kommenden Tage. Oben hat es eben um 17.00 zu schneien begonnen...


----------



## haibikefreak (24. Mai 2013)

hatte eigentlich vor ne woche von sontag bis nächsten samstag zu fahren aber bei dem wetter??  wer is denn in diesem zeitraum nnoch so am geisskopf??


----------



## Paran0id (24. Mai 2013)

Montag und Dienstag fährt der Lift aber nicht. Solltest bedenken. Ich werd frühestens nächstes WE wieder da sein.


----------



## haibikefreak (24. Mai 2013)

doch tut er schon  sind ferien  steht zumindest auf der homepage dass der lift an feiertagen und in den schulferien auch montags und dienstags fährt


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2013)

haibikefreak schrieb:


> doch tut er schon  sind ferien  steht zumindest auf der homepage dass der lift an feiertagen und in den schulferien auch montags und dienstags fährt


 
falls du nächsten montag und dienstag meinst, dann musst hochschieben 

http://www.geisskopf.de/sommer/informationen--sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (24. Mai 2013)

ouhh  danke  hät ich fast übersehen


----------



## LA-Chiller (31. Mai 2013)

Und derzeit wohl auch runterschwimmen... 
Weis jemand wie es momentan aussieht?
Ist "Landunter" und besser die Badehose einpacken oder geht es einigermaßen?


----------



## Brixton (1. Juni 2013)

Geht schon! Freeride ist halt flutschi.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Juni 2013)

Am Berg fließt das Wasser nach unten... vorteil bei Downhill...
Ich mag gar nicht wissen wie ausgespült die Strecken sind. Vermutlich ist alle Präparationsarbeit hinnüber.


Das hier wäre ein Motocrossrennen gewesen. Einer hat wenigstens Spass...


----------



## Infernal (5. Juni 2013)

Wie ist die aktuelle Lage am GK? Fahrbar oder irgendwas gesperrt?

Und vorallem...

Wie kommt man von München aus hin? A92 gesperrt und ich weiß nicht ob das bis morgen wieder offen ist. Jemand nen Routenvorschlag?

Wollte morgen da hin hab extra Urlaub genommen...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2013)

Geht wohl einfach nicht !

Der Landkreis Deggendorf ist momentan von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten und nur von Rettungskräften etc. erreichbar.


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...fast-vom-Umland-abgeschnitten-id25513326.html


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Naja ich denk man kommt schon hin, man müsste dann halt Deggendorf umfahren. Also von Norden den Geißkopf anfahren.


----------



## Infernal (5. Juni 2013)

Was wäre denn dann eine Route ab München? Bin da nicht so bewandert.


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Die A93 auf Regensburg ist frei oder? und dann musst halt mit Googlemaps weng spielen, wie die Deggendorf am kürzesten umfahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2013)

Hin kommen wird man schon irgendwie klappen. Aber wie sieht's vor Ort aus? Wie sind die Strecken? 
Weiß außerdem Jemand, wie die Lage in Spicak ist?


----------



## Brixton (5. Juni 2013)

Die Ortschaften Natternberg, Metten und Fischerdorf sind voll Land unter. Ich weis ned wie man da ordentlich vorbei kommen sollte. Wer in Landau runter muss und auf die alte B11 fährt nichtt mich bitte mit 
Aus Regensburg von Norden her stelle ichs mir einfacher vor.
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/niederbayern/hochwasser-passau-deggendorf-landshut-100.html


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Am Berg fließt das Wasser nach unten... vorteil bei Downhill...
> Ich mag gar nicht wissen wie ausgespült die Strecken sind. Vermutlich ist alle Präparationsarbeit hinnüber.



war diesen Samstag und Sonntag am Geisskopf fahren mit dem Hier: 








Rischar schrieb:


> Hin kommen wird man schon irgendwie klappen. Aber wie sieht's vor Ort aus? Wie sind die Strecken?
> Weiß außerdem Jemand, wie die Lage in Spicak ist?


also Dh war relativ trocken, noch gut fahrbar
Freeride auch relativ gut fahrbar.
BikerX etwas feucht aber sehr griffig.

Regenreifen sind da ned erforderlich.
Geisskopf ist kaum anfällig auf Schlechtwetter.... da FR und Dh sehr Steinig sind. 
Wegen der Strecken braucht man sich nix denken.

Spizak sollte ähnlich unkritisch sein.


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Juni 2013)

Hy Leute, in Deggendorf ist Grad Ausnahmezustand . Ich würde empfehlen einfach an einem anderen WE zu kommen da auch viele Alternativrouten überfüllt sind und der Verkehr stockt . Auch sind einige Alternativrouten überschwemmt und nicht passierbar.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Juni 2013)

War gestern mit den Rettungskräften auf der A3 zugegen.
Null Chance.
Deggendorf ist momentan wirklich Ausnahmezustand bzw Katastrophe, von daher schließe ich mich Nik an.


----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2013)

Hmm, ja, die aktuellen Fotos von Deggendorf sind schon heftig!

Was würdet ihr sagen, was macht am meisten Sinn:
Am Wochenende (wenn's bis dahin vielleicht wieder besser wird) nach Spicak (kann man von München aus geschickt darum herum fahren?) ODER nach Leogang, wo oben noch Schnee liegt und der untere Hangman gesperrt ist (okay, der dient höchstens zum Warmfahren, aber wenn er gesperrt ist, sind die restlichen Strecken vlt auch in miesem Zustand...)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2013)

krass schauts in Deggendorf aus 
am Wochenende dachte ich noch Deggendorf bleibt trocken 

  @Rischar: wenn du nicht zum Geisskopf kommst wirds nach Spicak auch schwierig... ist der gleiche Weg. A3 bzw A 92.

Leogang musst schaun, es gab auch Murenabgänge zwischen Leogang und Hochfilzen, so fahre ich normal drüber rein.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2013)

Meldung vom Spezl gestern aus Saalbach: Saalbach mit dem Auto nicht anfahrbar, massive Murenabgänge, ganze Trails weggespült, etc..
Da wirds in den anderen Tälern nicht viel besser sein.

Ein Arbeitskollege hat von Österreich nach München aufgrund der Autobhan Sperrung 7,5 Stunden gebraucht.

Vielleicht kann man den Bikepark-Besuch angesichts der momentanen Lage auch einfach mal verschieben...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Juni 2013)

Spicak is wohl auch ned grad so der Burner, vielerorts in Böhmen auch Katastrophenalarm..


----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2013)

Hmm sieht echt nicht gut aus. Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage. Und Saalbach ist nicht Leogang.

Ausfallen? Auf Keinen Fall! Ich konnte dieses Wochenende schon nur Rennrad fahren  muss einfach dringend in einen Park.


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Also ich denk das man Geißkopf schon anfahren kann, jedoch nicht über Deggendorf und sind ja eh noch paar Tage.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2013)

http://www.gmx.net/themen/nachricht...hannel_0."Es herrscht Lebensgefahr!".707.1619


Bei Deggendorf:


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Ja deswegen sag ich ja das man Deggendorf umfahren soll, sind halt paar KM mehr aber was soll.


----------



## Pudelreiter (5. Juni 2013)

Im Moment ist echt totaler Ausnahmezustand in Deg. 
Ob sich's bis zum WE legt ist fraglich, ich würd momentan nicht empfehlen sich das anzutun.
Wers trotzdem probieren will, hier stehn alle derzeit gesperrten Straßen rund um Deggendorf:
http://www.landkreis-deggendorf.de/


----------



## Rischar (5. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, Bayrischer Wald lassen wir dann wirklich sein. Schade 

Somit wird's gen Süden nach Leogang gehen. Hat noch Jemand Infos wie dort die Situation ist? Hier gibt es kein Thema für diesen Park, oder?


----------



## Grossman_nik (5. Juni 2013)

Nein leider hab auch schon gesucht. Aber hat sich eh für mich erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Bayrischer Wald lassen wir dann wirklich sein. Schade
> 
> Somit wird's gen Süden nach Leogang gehen. Hat noch Jemand Infos wie dort die Situation ist? Hier gibt es kein Thema für diesen Park, oder?



Naja wenns Saalbach so schlimm erwischt hat wird's in Leogang ähnlich sein,  ist ja gleich im nächsten Tal.


----------



## Cube99 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich werd am Sonntag mal nach Spicak fahren. Ich wohn ja im bayerischen Wald, von daher komm ich problemlos hin. Ich kann ja dann mal berichten in welchem Zustand die Strecken sind


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Ich werd am Sonntag mal nach Spicak fahren. Ich wohn ja im bayerischen Wald, von daher komm ich problemlos hin. Ich kann ja dann mal berichten in welchem Zustand die Strecken sind



Weist du wie die Lage am Geißkopf ist? Wollten spontan evtl am Samstag nach Spicak und Sonntag Geißkopf.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man den Bikepark-Besuch angesichts der momentanen Lage auch einfach mal verschieben...





Kann man! 
Da ich selber mit im Einsatz draussen war, kann ich dem nur beipflichten!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2013)

wollt am samstag nach spicak fahrn. von rgbg aus sollt das über B16 / B85 kein Problem sein. is halt ne touristische Anfahrt  ... wie die lage dann da is, muss man halt mal schauen. nur der lift sollt halt offen sein 

man kann ja nicht wenn schon mal das wetter passt sich von ein wenig wasser aufhalten lassen


----------



## Pudelreiter (6. Juni 2013)

Bin heute mit den Leuten von der WOMB oben. Heute abend gibts nen kleinen Bericht über die Streckenverhältnisse am gk


----------



## P3 Killa (6. Juni 2013)

War gestern am Geißkopf, befahrbar war alles und auch gut. Es wurde schon schwer gearbeitet um alle Regen Schäden zu beseitigen.
Was die Anfahrt nach Bischofsmais angeht ist zwar möglich aber man mus schon große Umwege fahren da wirklich sehr viele Strecken gesperrt sind. 
Sind um 8 bei Nürnberg gestartet, standen dann 3 Std in einer Vollsperrung wegen einem Unfall und ca 2km weiter war dann die Autobahn wegen Hochwasser gesperrt. Von Deggendorf richtung Nürnberg ist die Autobahn allerdings voll befahrbar.


----------



## Burnhard (6. Juni 2013)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Bayrischer Wald lassen wir dann wirklich sein. Schade
> 
> Somit wird's gen Süden nach Leogang gehen. Hat noch Jemand Infos wie dort die Situation ist? Hier gibt es kein Thema für diesen Park, oder?



Bevor ihr nix macht, kommt zu mir! Braucht eh noch ne Vignette dieses Jahr


----------



## Rischar (6. Juni 2013)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bevor ihr nix macht, kommt zu mir! Braucht eh noch ne Vignette dieses Jahr



Bevor ich zu dir fahre, gehe ich lieber das ganze Wochenende alleine in den Keller und trinke Bier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (6. Juni 2013)

In Leogang soll's wohl auch nicht so toll sein. Laut Facebook ist der obere Hangman wegen Schnee noch immer geschlossen und der untere Teil aufgrund von Unwetter. Der Rest soll wohl befahrbar sein.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juni 2013)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Bin heute mit den Leuten von der WOMB oben. Heute abend gibts nen kleinen Bericht über die Streckenverhältnisse am gk



und wie siehts aus?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juni 2013)

Bevor Ihr derzeit speziell in den Katastrophenregionen an so "sinnlose" Dinge wie Radfahren denkt und mit den Freizeitfahrten und Hochwassertourismus die wenigen Verkehrswege für Einsatzkräfte blockiert... fahrt lieber mit Arbeitskleidung hin und leistet Hochwasserhilfe !!!

Die Einsatzkräfte dort sind am Ende, tagelanges schuften mit wenig schlaf zehren. Jeder ist willkommen, Aufrufe im Internet, Treffpunkte usw. sind genügend vorhanden.

Ich war nun 4 Tage im Einsatz und weis wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2013)

Das wird no dauern bis der sich meldet. Schliesse ich mich aber an. Meidet Deggendorf dieses WE. A92 und A3 beide wegen Überspülung gesperrt und alle Umleitungen sind überlastet


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und wie siehts aus?



man kann nur hoffen, dass die DH Strecke verwüstet wurde und sich da mal wieder was tut

is ja nett, dass es jetzt für gelangweilte Freundinnen und Tourenfahrer auch ne Strecke gibt, aber nu hört man immer nur dass der Flowcountry gepflegt und weiter gebaut wird, aber an der DH Strecke tut sich nix mehr


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2013)

Also diese Saison ist die DH Top, zumindest vor zwei Wochen ebenso wie die FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (6. Juni 2013)

Ja bitte die DH so lassen wie sie ist und nicht "verflowen".
An sonsten kann ich Pyro nur beipflichten...


----------



## Pudelreiter (6. Juni 2013)

Aaaaaaalso: 
DH: grip top, vereinzelt paar steine locker, im großen und ganzen aber ziemlich gut. 
Fr: top
Evil Eye: wird gerade hergerichtet, sollte zum WE wieder offen sein
Biker-X: top

Rest bin ich ned gefahren.

Im übrigen kann ich mich nur Pyro anschließen. Wer wirklich hin will sollte das Gebiet zumindest insofern umfahren, dass er keine Behinderung für Hilfskräfte usw darstellt.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und wie siehts aus?



habsch doch geschrieben: 
am sonntag war dh etwas feucht,
kaum matschlöscher da die Strecke fast nur aus Stein besteht-
Freeride auch in gutem Zustand. 
Also ist nix ausgewaschen.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juni 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> habsch doch geschrieben:
> am sonntag war dh etwas feucht,
> kaum matschlöscher da die Strecke fast nur aus Stein besteht-
> Freeride auch in gutem Zustand.
> Also ist nix ausgewaschen.



guad guad, werde morgen aber wohl trotzdem an Ochsenkopf fahren, da Geissi doch weiter ist, und ich Nachmittags wieder bei Zeiten weg müsste ... 
falls jemand morgen Langeweile hat - Oko


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Juni 2013)

Jan,
nen halben Tag Oko könnt ich evtl. auch rausquetschen 

zwecks DH BM
wäre halt mal nett, wenn der mittlere Teil mal etwas überarbeitet würde.
Eigentlich war das ja mal der Chickenway der normalen Strecke. Irgendwie is das nix halbes und nix ganzes.
Den Streifen könnte man doch besser ausnutzen, aber ist halt wieder nen Aufwand.
Im unteren Teil sind viele Sprünge rundgelutscht. 

Einfach mal wieder was neues wär auch fein.


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Mittelteil stimmt den mag ich auch nich besonders. Bis dahin macht die Strecke aber mit den ganzen Sprüngen richtig Laune zumindest solang bis die ganzen Felgenkiller wieder ausm Boden kommen


----------



## haibikefreak (6. Juni 2013)

Wer is den am freitag, samstag oder sonntag am geisskopf? Bin seid gestern allein unterwegs da ich auf die schnelle keine mitfahrer mehr gefunden habe. Wär cool wenn sich mir noch jemand anschließen würde. Bin immer ab 9 da :-D


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Juni 2013)

Ich kann Pyro nur beipflichten!

Anbei ein Bild der A3!
Ich war in die Evakuierung selbst involviert und als ich heute in der Zeitung dieses Bild gesehen hab, kams mir schon eiskalt..

Verschiebt den Bikepark einfach ein WE oder fahrt in nen anderen Park !


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ich kann Pyro nur beipflichten!
> 
> Anbei ein Bild der A3!
> Ich war in die Evakuierung selbst involviert und als ich heute in der Zeitung dieses Bild gesehen hab, kams mir schon eiskalt..
> ...



**** **** **** ... der Horror ...


----------



## psx0407 (7. Juni 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> **** **** **** ... der Horror ...


mir erschliesst sich die aussage dieses postes leider nicht. kannst du etwas deutlicher werden?
oder würde vom mod editiert?

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juni 2013)

sollte ein Kommentar zum Bild sein ... und das schöne Wort
F
u
c
k

wird anscheinend automatisch in **** gemacht


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (8. Juni 2013)

Wie war Geißkopf heute?


----------



## haibikefreak (9. Juni 2013)

weiß jemand wo man die fotos, die heute bei der jump line gemachte wurden, ansehen kann??


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Juni 2013)

Evtl bei Fäisbuk - Biker in Action oder so


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Juni 2013)

jop , War super heute


----------



## haibikefreak (9. Juni 2013)

Danke  habs gefunden


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2013)

Wieviel ist denn üblicherweise unter der Woche, insbesondere Freitags los?


----------



## Grossman_nik (10. Juni 2013)

Nicht soviel, da läuft meistens auch nur der Sessellift, ausser nat. an Brückentagen und in der Haupturlaubszeit ( Juli, August)


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2013)

Cool. Dann werde ich mir mal einen Freitags-Urlaub gönnen. Weniger Stress auf der Strecke ist immer gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (10. Juni 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Cool. Dann werde ich mir mal einen Freitags-Urlaub gönnen. Weniger Stress auf der Strecke ist immer gut...


aber auf den strecken ist doch eh nicht soviel los, auch am wochenende.
man kann zwar über die langen wartezeiten am lift klagen, aber die begrenzte kapazität des liftes sorgt auch dafür, dass auf der strecke nicht viel los sein kann.

klar, wenn schon am lift gar nicht jeder sessel besetzt ist, ist auf der strecke noch weniger los.

m.m.n. ist der stress am wochenende nur am lift beim anstehen, weniger auf den strecken.

psx0407


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2013)

Klar verteilt sich das so oder so. Aber als ziemlicher Anfänger habe ich gerne viel Platz auf der Strecke, damit ich mir auch mal in Ruhe eine Stelle anschauen kann. Und dann steh ich halt unter der Woche auch weniger Leuten im Weg. Win-win.


----------



## Burnhard (12. Juni 2013)

Bin am we in der Gegend, wie sieht es  denn aus, macht es Sinn nach bmais zu fahren oder ist alles hin?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. Juni 2013)

Alles gut, aber Downhill bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## Grossman_nik (12. Juni 2013)

DH hat zwei drei Schlammlöcher sonst top


----------



## Playlife8 (13. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell mit der Erreichbarkeit von Richtung München aus? Deggendorfer Autobahn noch einspurig befahrbar? Wie ist es in Degggendorf selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Brixton (13. Juni 2013)

Bei Landau wird immer noch aussortiert wer nach Deg weiterfahren darf und wer nicht.


----------



## Burnhard (13. Juni 2013)

Soll heissen von muc ist Bischofsmais nicht erreichbar?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. Juni 2013)

Über Umwege schon. Ungefähr so: http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Mü...t=h&gl=de&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=11&via=1,2,3&z=11

Wobei die B20 zur Zeit auch extrem voll ist. Zumindest unter der Woche.


----------



## Playlife8 (13. Juni 2013)

Oh je, aber so schön es wäre dann erstmal wo anders hin und die Kombi Bmais/Spicak muss noch etwas warten, aufgehoben ist aber sicher nicht aufgeschoben!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Juni 2013)

wie istn das aus dem norden nach Bmais/Spicak? wir wollen am 20 von hannover los.


----------



## SKa-W (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn du von nürnberg kommst, empfehle ich dir, von Regensburg Richtung Cham und dann entweder nach Bmais oder Spicak. Zieht sich zwar auch ein wenig, aber geht aufjedenfall flüssiger als über Deggendorf.


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Juni 2013)

Schließe mich Ska an.
Über die A9 => A93 => B85 gen Cham und dann weiter rein in den bayrischen Wald.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Juni 2013)

danke!


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juni 2013)

A3 bis Kreuz Altdorf hinter Nürnberg und auf die A6 Richtung Amberg Tschechien wechseln
dann bei Amberg Ost auf die B85 Richtung Schwandorf/Cham usw.

deutlich kürzer als erst bei Regensburg auf die A93 zu wechseln um die B85 zu erreichen

so fahren wir nach Spicak und es dauert genauso lang wie über die A3 bis Deggendorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Infernal (14. Juni 2013)

Laut Fremdenverkehrsbüro in Deggendorf kann man wieder ganz normal über die a92 fahren. Einspurig halt aber besser noch als der riesen Umweg.

Endlich wieder Geisskopf Man sieht sich am Samstag


----------



## Brixton (15. Juni 2013)

A3 soll ab 8.00 morgens aufmachen.


----------



## Wenzel79 (15. Juni 2013)

Stimmt es, dass man im Bikepark Geißkopf auch noch nach Ende des Liftbetriebs Spaß haben kann? Ich hab gehört, dass sich einige interessante Abschnitte in der Ebene befinden. Stimmt das?

Weil: wir wollen morgen hin und es wird eine lange Fahrt - wer weiß ob man bis 17 Uhr gut bedient wurde...


----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. Juni 2013)

Ja stimmt die haben unten noch eine Table Line und einen "Pumptrack"


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2013)

Gibt es den Pumptrack wieder? Der wurde doch mal entfernt da man die Parkfläche brauchte...??


----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. Juni 2013)

Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht. Also wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2013)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht. Also wahrscheinlich nicht.



Warum schreibst Du dann oben die Info wenn Du keine Ahnung hast??


----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass man auch nach Betriebsende Spaß haben kann und es gibt doch neben der Großen Table Line noch diesen Beginner Park durch den man rollen kann. Deshalb auch "Pumptrack".

Nebenbei hat er gestern geschrieben dass er schon heute hin fährt und es hat ihm keiner geantwortet und ich wusste immerhin mehr wie er


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Juni 2013)

Letztes Jahr wurde dort wieder ein Pumptrack gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (17. Juni 2013)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit sagen, dass man auch nach Betriebsende Spaß haben kann und es gibt doch neben der Großen Table Line noch diesen Beginner Park durch den man rollen kann. Deshalb auch "Pumptrack".
> 
> Nebenbei hat er gestern geschrieben dass er schon heute hin fährt und es hat ihm keiner geantwortet und ich wusste immerhin mehr wie er


Danke.

Und ja: es gibt den Pumptrack noch und man kann unten am Bikepark noch lange nach Ende des Liftbetriebes fahren, theoretisch bis es dunkel wird. Sind gestern bis nach acht an der Dirtline gewesen. Und zum 4X könnte man eigentlich auch hochschieben, so weit ist es ja garnicht mal.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juni 2013)

ihr redet an einander vorbei glaube ich:
der eine redet vom Pumptrack auf dem "Camping"-Parkplatz. den gibt es nicht mehr.
der andere meint entweder den Kinderparcour bei dem Fahrradwaschplatz oder der übungsparcour unterhalb der Jumpline.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juni 2013)

Ich sprach vom Pumptrack auf dem Schotterparkplatz dort wo oft gecampt wird vorn in der Ecke rechts.

Der Kinderparcour hinter dem Shopgebäude ist ja kein Pumptrack mein ich...

An der Tableline kann man sich aber noch eine Zeit lang nach Liftschluss vergnügen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Juni 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ihr redet an einander vorbei glaube ich:
> der eine redet vom Pumptrack auf dem "Camping"-Parkplatz. den gibt es nicht mehr.



Was sind wir dann letztes Jahr da gefahren? 
Den gibt es WIEDER. Zwar nicht der beste, aber beim Campen ganz lustig nebenbei


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juni 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Was sind wir dann letztes Jahr da gefahren?
> Den gibt es WIEDER.



Bin ich wirklich so blind?  
dann werd ich da nochmal genauer schauen.
Aber jetzt reden wenigstens wieder alle vom gleichen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (20. Juni 2013)

Nein den gibt es nicht dieses Jahr, leider...  Ich meine  den am  oberen Campingplatz.  Ich hoffe die Flow kann bald fertig gestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. Juni 2013)

Also haben mich meine Augen doch nicht getäuscht. Nr13 gibt es nicht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juni 2013)

Dann tuts mir leid, sorry! 

Nik als Local wirds wissen..


----------



## pndrev (26. Juni 2013)

Läuft der Lift eigentlich auch, wenn es (leicht) regnet, wie für Freitag vorhergesagt? Oder machen die zu wie zB Osternohe?


----------



## haibikefreak (26. Juni 2013)

solang kein unwetter droht läuft der lift. auch bei regen


----------



## pndrev (26. Juni 2013)

Wunderbar. Dann mal schauen, ob Freeride fahrbar ist, oder ob ich mich nur auf den Brechsandstrecken vergnüge.


----------



## Brixton (26. Juni 2013)

So. ging alles einwandfrei. Montag abends war nicht schlechter.
Wird schon gehen. Bis Fr. ;-)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. Juni 2013)

Wir werden wohl Morgen und Sonntag da sein. 

Allerdings: Campen...Mitfahrerin sind die Pensionen zu teuer..

Alles entscheidende Frage für mich: Gibts da inzwischen Duschen? 

Man sieht sich morgen am Campingplatz


----------



## keffers (28. Juni 2013)

fürs rad ja


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (28. Juni 2013)

boah..schwing ich mich unter den gartenschlauch..alles is besser als stinken


----------



## AndreBouvle (28. Juni 2013)

Geil wars heute! 
Es waren zwei Fotografen unten an der Jumpline die Fotos von uns gemacht haben, falls ihr das lest, kann man eure Bilder sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (28. Juni 2013)

Der mit seinem Kamera Gestell war ja auch nicht schlecht... :-0


----------



## AndreBouvle (28. Juni 2013)

Aber hallo... die 6kg Cam an nem 10-Gelenk Stativ ans Bike gemacht... interessante kombo, aber die Bildqualität wäre schon ein anderes Level als die Gopros..


----------



## Dropperl (29. Juni 2013)

Wer ist morgen am Start? Hätte ab Kelheim/Regensburg einen Platz frei


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Juli 2013)

Hier an der Stelle auch nochmal ein riesen großes Dankeschön an alle Helfer von Gestern, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass der Abtransport unserer Mitfahrerin mit dem RTW so gut geklappt hat. 

Besonders an den Herrn in Gelb mit dem Evil Undead und denjenigen, der ihr Bike runtergeschoben hat.

An alle Gaffer und vorallem an die Personen, die sich so durchquetschen mussten, dass sie mit ihrem Pedal fast die Trage oder ihren Kopf gerammt hätten - ein riesengroßes F ickt euch!  Euch braucht NIEMAND!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2013)

Was ist passiert ?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Juli 2013)

Die liebe hat im Flow Country beschlossen abzusteigen und sich gehörig wehzutun. Beckenkamm? Bruch? Also glück im Unglück, die Gipshose bleibt ihr wohl erspart.


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Der mit seinem Kamera Gestell war ja auch nicht schlecht... :-0



Jo. Wobei vom Lift aus betrachtet, stand der teilweise auch etwas ungeschickt mitten auf der Evil Eye rum. Was genau hat der da eigentlich aufgenommen mit dem Mörderteil?




MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> An alle Gaffer und vorallem an die Personen, die sich so durchquetschen  mussten, dass sie mit ihrem Pedal fast die Trage oder ihren Kopf gerammt  hätten - ein riesengroßes F ickt euch!  Euch braucht NIEMAND!




Da hätte ich aber erwartet, dass die Rettungskräfte die  ordentlich zusammenstauchen oder dem Parkbetreiber melden... sowas  gefährdet ja nicht nur den Verletzten, sondern auch die Retter...


----------



## Brixton (1. Juli 2013)

Der Kameramensch filmt verschiedenste Sportszenen, macht daraus Minisequenzen und verkauft die dann an TV-Sender oder Werbeträger welche diese wieder in Berichte o.ä. einschneiden. Am Schluss glaub ich, hätte es ihn eh fast über den Flow runtergschwoabt bei dem Regen"Schauer".
Hoffe der Dame geht's bald wieder besser.
Am Mi. war ja auch schon der Heli da glaub ich. 
Hoffentlich bleiben wir alle verschont vor schlimmeren...


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Der Kameramensch filmt verschiedenste Sportszenen, macht daraus Minisequenzen und verkauft die dann an TV-Sender oder Werbeträger welche diese wieder in Berichte o.ä. einschneiden.



Recht am eigenen Bild? Also, falls der mich ernsthaft aufgenommen haben sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (1. Juli 2013)

Bei meinem "können" mach ich mir keine Sorgen, dass da was zum Zug käme. 
Ich weis nicht ob er andere/unwissende gefilmt hat. Hab ich auch nicht gefragt. 
Eigentlich sollte der Bikepark auch von sowas profitieren. Aber er meinte sowas wäre so kurz... Er habe schon Sequenzen am Herzogstand gemacht, die wurden dann in einem Kanadabericht verwendet. 
Sorry fürs Offtopic.


----------



## Wenzel79 (1. Juli 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> An alle Gaffer und vorallem an die Personen, *die sich so durchquetschen mussten, dass sie mit ihrem Pedal fast die Trage oder ihren Kopf gerammt hätten* - ein riesengroßes F ickt euch!  Euch braucht NIEMAND!



Echt jetzt!? 

Vollspastis gibt's, unglaublich...


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Juli 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> An alle Gaffer und vorallem an die Personen, die sich so durchquetschen mussten, dass sie mit ihrem Pedal fast die Trage oder ihren Kopf gerammt hätten - ein riesengroßes F ickt euch!  Euch braucht NIEMAND!



Da muss ich leider meinen Kollegen vom Rettungsdienst einen Rüffel ausgeben!!
Bin als das NEF kam grad unten am Auto gewesen, weil ich ne Pause gemacht hab.
Wie ich wieder Richtung Lift geschoben hab, standen zwei der Herren ganz lässig an der Mauer vom Forsthof und haben in der Gegend rumgeschaut, anstatt dafür zu sorgen, dass evtl die anderen mehr Rücksicht nehmen !

Eurer Mitfahrerin ein herzliches gute Besserung!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber erwartet, dass die Rettungskräfte die  ordentlich zusammenstauchen oder dem Parkbetreiber melden... sowas  gefährdet ja nicht nur den Verletzten, sondern auch die Retter...



Entschuldigung wenn ich mich mit meiner Erfahrung einmische aber als Rettungskraft hat man bei einer schwer verletzten Person andere Dinge zu tun.

Ich war mit einem Kollegen der Berufsfeuerwehr München Ersthelfer bei einem schweren Skiunfall in Kaltenbach auf einer gut 100m breiten Piste.

Zig Skifahrer haben uns beim bergabwedeln mit Ihren Kanten im Minutentakt eine Ladung Schnee ins Gesicht geschmissen. Selbst als das Rettungspersonal da war mit einem Schleifkorb wurde es nicht besser. Erst als 3 Schneemobile und eine Pistenraupe als "Schutz" um uns herum aufgestellt wurden bekamen wir keinen Schnee mehr ab während unserer Rettungsmaßnahmen... der Schneesturm kam erst wieder bei der Bergung mit dem Heli.
In der Situation hätte ich liebend gern jedem dieser Skifahrer einen Knoten in den Stock gemacht - und zwar um den Hals.


Bei einer engen Bikestrecke gehört - sofern der Unfall massiver ist - vom Bikeparkpersonal oder Liftpersonal die Strecke gesperrt und aus. In anderen Bikeregionen habe ich das so gesehen und finde das voll OK.


@ Mickey... Gott sei Dank als ich Unfall las dachte ich schon wieder an dich da Du ja auch öfter mal ungeplant absteigst.


----------



## mfux (2. Juli 2013)

Als ich noch regelmässig am GK war, war es noch Ehrensache als Fahrer bei nem Unfall mitzuhelfen... Strecke weiter oben schon sperren, ums Radl kümmern,usw!!

:-( :-(


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Juli 2013)

Je mehr Leute den Sport machen umso mehr Idioten gibts. War/Ist ja beim Snowboarden auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (2. Juli 2013)

@Pyrosteiner: Das die Leute an der Trage während der Rettung was anderes zu tun haben, ist klar. Aber erstens kann man das dann hinterher noch beim Betreiber regeln (Sperrung und Liftstop ist zB in Osternohe vollkommen normal wenn Bergwacht unterwegs ist), oder der Kollege, der unten noch im Wagen sitzt kann das auch direkt währenddessen machen?


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> [(Sperrung und Liftstop ist zB in Osternohe vollkommen normal wenn Bergwacht unterwegs ist)


das hat meistens nur mit dem heli zu tun..


----------



## pndrev (2. Juli 2013)

Habe ich bisher aber auch jedesmal erlebt, wenn jemand 'normal' abtransportiert wurde aus dem oberen Teil. Vielleicht nicht immer Liftstop, aber Streckensperrung war da jedesmal...


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> @_Pyrosteiner_: Das die Leute an der Trage während der Rettung was anderes zu tun haben, ist klar. Aber erstens kann man das dann hinterher noch beim Betreiber regeln (Sperrung und Liftstop ist zB in Osternohe vollkommen normal wenn Bergwacht unterwegs ist), oder der Kollege, der unten noch im Wagen sitzt kann das auch direkt währenddessen machen?



Was juckt die, wer sich da wie verhalten hat?
Das ist denen scheiß egal, weils nicht deren Aufgabe ist!

Streckensperrung ist auch totaler Schwachsinn.
Die Bergwacht liegt nunmal an einem Knotenpunkt da dorten, wie willst des machen?!
Es gehen mehrere Wege auf genau diesen Weg rein, da kannst dann ne Hundertschaft hochstellen, dass die absperrt...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Juli 2013)

Da muss man garnichts auf Betreiber oder Retter abwälzen, jeder der auch nur im geringsten bei Verstand ist hat so viel Anstand eine Unfallstelle GROßzügig zu umfahren 
oder zu fragen ob er Helfen kann, falls noch nicht genügend Leute vor Ort sind!
Und für den Rest gilt, F...t euch!
Hab das selber schon mal erlebt am GK, und die beiden Penner hatten glück das wir andere Probleme hatten!


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Juli 2013)

Leider immer wieder. Ich bin auch dieses Jahr schon zweimal dieses Jahr zum Helfer geworden( Einmal  Bergwacht bescheid gegeben, Einmal so mitgeholfen beim Transport) 
Leider wissen die Bergwachtler manchmal nicht welche Strecke gemeint ist, was ich ein bisschen schade finde weil so wäre eine Schnellere Bergung meiner Meinung nach möglich. Die **** you Leute sind meistens auch die, die unten an der Kante  8 Meter Bunnyhops rausziehen um dann  nochmal beim einfedern voll mit dem GEwicht auf den Boden einschlagen zu können.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2013)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Leider wissen die Bergwachtler manchmal nicht welche Strecke gemeint ist,...



Wie bitte? Wie viele Strecken gibts in BMais... 6, 8 oder 80?

Selbst wenn man sich für den Sport nicht interessiert und vielleicht Frust schiebt weil man am WE Dienst schieben muss während sich andere vergnügen gehört es zur Aufgabe der Rettungskräfte sich über das mögliche Einsatzgebiet zu informieren - das ist in BMais ja mal echt nicht schlimm. Tut man das nicht, soll man den Job oder das Ehrenamt lieber an den Nagel hängen.

Was soll da die Bergrettung in Zermatt sagen mit total zerklüfteten Bergen, schwierigen Helirettungen im Hochgebirge? 9 Helis stehen da dort für mehrere Tausend Einsätze jedes Jahr.

@ Voltage FR: Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich meine nicht den Bereich um die Bergwachtstation unten neben dem Bikeshop sperren sondern falls jemand schwer verletzt in einer Bikestrecke am Berg liegt diese Strecke grosszügig absperren.


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Voltage FR: Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich meine nicht den Bereich um die Bergwachtstation unten neben dem Bikeshop sperren sondern falls jemand schwer verletzt in einer Bikestrecke am Berg liegt diese Strecke grosszügig absperren.



Ich war ja am Sonntag dort. Für mich liest es sich so, als wäre die gutste bereits auf der Trage des Rettungsdienstes gelegen und die stehen immer genau auf der Straße da dort.
Links und rechts grade soviel Platz, dass man noch durch kommt.

 Auf den Strecken ist es klar.
Je nachdem, wieviele Leute einer weiter hoch und blockieren. Machen wir auch immer, war aber zum Glück nicht nötig seit langem.

Am Flowtrail hat die Bergwacht zwei oder drei Rettungspunkte markiert.
Sollten sie dann mal publiker machen, dann wäre es für sie auch einfacher.
Und natürlich auf alle Strecken ausweiten.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2013)

am Gurten in Bern haben sie alle Kurven durchnummeriert und den Plan mitsammt der anfahrtswege den Rettungskräften überreicht.
kann man sowas nicht auch in B-Mais machen?


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Wie viele Strecken gibts in BMais... 6, 8 oder 80?
> 
> Selbst wenn man sich für den Sport nicht interessiert und vielleicht Frust schiebt weil man am WE Dienst schieben muss während sich andere vergnügen gehört es zur Aufgabe der Rettungskräfte sich über das mögliche Einsatzgebiet zu informieren - das ist in BMais ja mal echt nicht schlimm. Tut man das nicht, soll man den Job oder das Ehrenamt lieber an den Nagel hängen.
> 
> ...



Mal langsam machen, ich arbeite hauptamtlich im Rettungsdienst, da kann man nicht alles kennen, was in seinem Einsatzgebiet liegt. Auch ist nicht gesagt, dass automatisch immer die Rettungskräfte vor ort kommen, kann auch mal sein, das nächstgelegene Rettungsmittel anderweitig im Einsatz sind und dann Fahrzeuge von weiter her kommen. Das hieße in meinem Rettungsdienstbereich, also in dem ich beruflich tätig bin, ich müsste mit meinem direktem Einsatzgebiet und den anschließenden Gebieten, in denen ich aushelfen muss eine Fläche von ca. 50-70 Quadratkilometern auswendig kennen. Incl. aller Radwege, Flurbereinigungswege, Trampelpfade, Straßen, Steinbrüchen, Seen usw.....
Das klappt leider nicht. 

Also nicht zu kritisch mit den Jungs umgehen, ich bin mir sicher, dass die Jungs die regelmäßig Dienst machen, die Anfahrten in den Bikepark auch kennen, aber man kann einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass immer Ortskundige Dienst haben bzw. zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (3. Juli 2013)

Die Rettungskäfte kritisiert doch niemand, der Bikeparkbetreiber wäre gefragt! Und mal ehrlich, die Flow Country (wo der Unfall passiert ist) hat exakt definierte Einstiege an genau drei Kreuzungen mit den Forstwegen. Da am entsprechenden Abschnitt vom Betreiber aus jemanden hinzustellen, der die Leute warnt, ist wirklich kein großer Aufwand. 
BikerX das gleiche, EvilEye hat auch keine Quereinstiege, die Freeride kreuzt auch zwei (?) Forstwege, an denen man Fahrer abfangen kann...

Das die Retter sich um was besseres zu kümmern haben, ist klar, ich sage nur: An deren Stelle hätte ich mich *hinterher* beim Betreiber beschwert, dass die Aktion unnötig unsicher war...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mal langsam machen, ich arbeite hauptamtlich im Rettungsdienst, da kann man nicht alles kennen, was in seinem Einsatzgebiet liegt. Auch ist nicht gesagt, dass automatisch immer die Rettungskräfte vor ort kommen, kann auch mal sein, das nächstgelegene Rettungsmittel anderweitig im Einsatz sind und dann Fahrzeuge von weiter her kommen. Das hieße in meinem Rettungsdienstbereich, also in dem ich beruflich tätig bin, ich müsste mit meinem direktem Einsatzgebiet und den anschließenden Gebieten, in denen ich aushelfen muss eine Fläche von ca. 50-70 Quadratkilometern auswendig kennen. Incl. aller Radwege, Flurbereinigungswege, Trampelpfade, Straßen, Steinbrüchen, Seen usw.....
> Das klappt leider nicht.
> 
> Also nicht zu kritisch mit den Jungs umgehen, ich bin mir sicher, dass die Jungs die regelmäßig Dienst machen, die Anfahrten in den Bikepark auch kennen, aber man kann einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass immer Ortskundige Dienst haben bzw. zum Einsatz kommen.




Ich bin nur ehrenamtlich tätig und ich spreche hier nicht über ein Einsatzgebiet in der Fläche welches insbesondere am Land sehr gross sein kann und dann über Navi und Funklotse angefahren wird weil man einen Einsatzort mit Strasse und Hausnummer hat oder eine KM-Angabe einer Strasse/Bahntrasse sondern um ein Einsatzgebiet Bikepark.
Das ist ein Abschnitt eines Berges, evtl. 1-2 QKM mit einer hand voll Bikestrecken, das ist kein Rettungsdienst für die Fläche sondern stationär nur für den Bikepark (mit vielleicht wenigen Ausnahmen). Über so ein begrenztes Einsatzgebiet sollten sich auch ortsunkundige innerhalb von 5 Minuten schlau machen können indem man auf die Schautafel sieht.


Natürlich wäre auch die Bildung von Rettungsabschnitten und ein paar Schilder gut.


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juli 2013)

Rettungswege ausweisen wäre natürlich perfekt, am besten in Absprache mit den örtlichen Rettungsdiensten / Bergwacht.

Zum Thema Fahrbetrieb unterbrechen. Das sollten die nächsten 3-4 Biker machen, die nach dem Verunfallten runterkommen. Bis der Betreiber unten erfährt was wo passiert ist und da hinfährt, ist der Markt verlaufen. 
Bei einem normalen Verkehrsunfall auf einer Strasse sichern auch die nächsten Fahrzeuge mit Warnblinker, Warndreieck die Unfallstelle ab. Da kommt auch keiner vom Straßenbauamt (sozusagen der Betreiber).


----------



## Wenzel79 (4. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht sollte der Betreiber ein großes Schild drucken lassen: "Unfallstellen großzügig umfahren!"
Das kann man dann unten direkt vor den Lift hinklatschen. Damit es auch der letzte Armleuchter begriffen hat.


----------



## Pakalolo (4. Juli 2013)

In diesem Fall wurde das wahrscheinlich auch so verstanden, nur das Wort "umfahren" eher im falschen Sinne interpretiert.

Man braucht lediglich etwas gesunden Menschenverstand und keine Schilder oder einen Marshall-Plan. 
Leider bemerke ich sehr oft gerade im Funsport Bereich allgemein einen eklatanten Mangel an eben jenem. Wichtiger sind hier Klamotten, Attitüde und das vergleichen der Schw***länge.
Eigentlich nix anderes wie in der Spießbürgergesellschaft, von der man sich ja so gern abgrenzen würde
Also...erst Hirn einschalten (sofern vorhanden), dann biken gehen


----------



## LoonyG (5. Juli 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Die liebe hat im Flow Country beschlossen abzusteigen und sich gehörig wehzutun. Beckenkamm? Bruch? Also glück im Unglück, die Gipshose bleibt ihr wohl erspart.




dann wünsch ich der Lieben mal gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Da am entsprechenden Abschnitt vom Betreiber aus jemanden hinzustellen, der die Leute warnt, ist wirklich kein großer Aufwand.
> 
> ..



Mehr oder weniger schon, da die nicht viele Angestellte haben..

Und wenn man mit anderen Fahrern redet, machen die das auch!
So zumindest mein Erlebnis am Donnerstag in Saalbach.


----------



## pndrev (6. Juli 2013)

Oben bei der Bergstation beim Rausnehmen des Bikes "auf Strecke x ist ein Rettungstransport unterwegs, fahrt bitte eine andere oder macht langsam" würde ja auch schon ein Ansatz sein. Dann brettert man zumindest nicht komplett unvorbereitet in die Rettungskräfte hinein. Oder wird kurz zum Nachdenken angeregt.


----------



## Wenzel79 (6. Juli 2013)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Leider bemerke ich sehr oft gerade im Funsport Bereich allgemein einen eklatanten Mangel an eben jenem. Wichtiger sind hier Klamotten, Attitüde und das vergleichen der Schw***länge.


Nicht zu vergessen der überbordende, oftmals die Grenze zur Sinnlosigkeit überschreitende Marken- und Techtalk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (6. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der überbordende, oftmals die Grenze zur Sinnlosigkeit überschreitende Marken- und Techtalk...


Soll besonders in D der Fall sein..


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juli 2013)

Bedenke: Lift und Bikepark sind zwei paar Schuhe. Die gehören NICHT zusammen.
Denke also nicht, dass das Liftpersonal das sonderlich juckt.


----------



## Wenzel79 (8. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand von euch LOCALS bitte helfen?

Ich hab kein Auto und müsste mit dem Bayernticket nach Deggendorf tuckern. Wie kommt man aber von dort die 14-16km nach Bischofsmais? Ist ja doch recht steil die Auffahrt... :/
Nimmt mich die 4116er Buslinie samt Bike mit? ^^
Oder gibt es wenigstens einen halbwegs gemütlichen Radweg hoch?


----------



## psx0407 (8. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es wenigstens einen halbwegs gemütlichen Radweg hoch?


klare antwort: NEIN.
mit einem allmountain brauchst du von deggendorf bis zum geisskopf locker 1,5h. und das ist kein vergnügen...

du brauchst wohl eine mitfahrgelegenheit...
zur busverbindung kann ich nichts sagen.

psx0407
(kein local)


----------



## Wenzel79 (8. Juli 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> klare antwort: NEIN.
> mit einem allmountain brauchst du von deggendorf bis zum geisskopf locker 1,5h. und das ist kein vergnügen...
> 
> du brauchst wohl eine mitfahrgelegenheit...
> ...


Ok, thx

Und von der Stadt Regen aus? Da wären es nur c.a. 5 km..


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2013)

Bus weiß ich net ... 
von deggendorf aus ist's  ne ausgewachsene endurorunde  

Schau dir mal das an -> mit der Waldbahn bis nach Triefenried und dann nach habischried hochschieben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (8. Juli 2013)

ab plattling fährt die waldbahn. die fährt auch durch deggendorf. da kannst auch ganz normal das bayernticket nehmen. dann in bahnhof triefenried aussteigen und dann zum geisskopf hochschieben.

gruß


----------



## Wenzel79 (8. Juli 2013)

haibikefreak schrieb:


> ab plattling fährt die waldbahn. die fährt auch durch deggendorf. da kannst auch ganz normal das bayernticket nehmen. dann in bahnhof triefenried aussteigen und dann zum geisskopf hochschieben.
> 
> gruß


thx


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2013)

ist aber kein Spaziergang nach habischried hoch  aber kurz und direkt.

heimwärts kannst dann theoretisch bis nach deg rollen. der böhmweg is zwar nix besonderes aber rollt soweit ich das im kopf hab über große strecken durch (sogar bis fast zum Bahnhof  und sollt auch mitm dhler machbar sein  ... zumindest geht's hochwärts fast immer bergauf


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube von Triefenried bis zum GK schiebst du locker ne halbe Stunde. Vielleicht kann dich ab Deggendorf einfach jemand mitnehmen der Bahnhof ist auch kein großer Umweg wenn man über A92 fährt. Bin leider nicht da des WE sonst hätten wir schon was ausmachen können


----------



## Wenzel79 (8. Juli 2013)

Danke Leute.. aber irgendwie hört sich das alles eher abschreckend an. 

Wenn wenigstens diese Buslinie 4116 Deggendorf-Bischofsmais Fahrräder transportieren würde, aber ich kann nichts genaueres herausfinden...


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Wenn wenigstens diese Buslinie 4116 Deggendorf-Bischofsmais Fahrräder transportieren würde, aber ich kann nichts genaueres herausfinden...



Im zweifelsfall bei denen anrufen 
Bin leider dieses WE auch nicht hinten, sonst hätte sich ab Triefenried sicher was machen lassen... Fahr normal eh dran vorbei


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Danke Leute.. aber irgendwie hört sich das alles eher abschreckend an.


 
zur Einschätzung der lage  ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/yvu2tnu2ds125q7/Triefenried Geisskopf.jpg


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2013)

Ist doch eine nette CC-Runde !


----------



## michael95 (9. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Danke Leute.. aber irgendwie hört sich das alles eher abschreckend an.
> 
> Wenn wenigstens diese Buslinie 4116 Deggendorf-Bischofsmais Fahrräder transportieren würde, aber ich kann nichts genaueres herausfinden...



Aber warum sollten Die! Die bikes nicht mitnehmen sind ja normale linienbusse da währ ja viel platz um die bikes rein zustehlen! hier wär noch ne nummer vom bus unternehmen: 0991 33311


----------



## Wenzel79 (9. Juli 2013)

michael95 schrieb:


> Aber warum sollten Die! Die bikes nicht mitnehmen sind ja normale linienbusse da währ ja viel platz um die bikes rein zustehlen! hier wär noch ne nummer vom bus unternehmen: 0991 33311


Ok danke!

Ich hab da eben angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt (O-Ton): _"Nein, mir sind hier in Deggendorf und mir nemma keine Fahrräder mit!"_

Tja, soviel dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibikefreak (9. Juli 2013)

also ich schieb mein bike eigl jedes mal wenn ich am geisskopf bin von triefenried nach oben. halbe dreiviertel stunde brauchst schon. aber wirklich anstrengend is es nicht


----------



## Brixton (9. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Ok danke!
> 
> Ich hab da eben angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt (O-Ton): _"Nein, mir sind hier in Deggendorf und mir nemma keine Fahrräder mit!"_
> 
> Tja, soviel dazu...


O-Ton stimmt fast ;-)
Eigentlich schwach für eine "Tourismusregion". Allerdings möchte ich auch kein Bus putzen müssen in dem 10 DH-er nachm Regen Heim wollen.


----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Juli 2013)

Lass mich raten,  das Busunternehmen heißt H.......r?


----------



## michael95 (11. Juli 2013)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Lass mich raten,  das Busunternehmen heißt H.......r?



Ja


----------



## Grossman_nik (11. Juli 2013)

Ja, da wunderts mich nicht.


----------



## haibikefreak (12. Juli 2013)

wer sieht man denn alles den samstag oder sonntag am geisskopf?


----------



## Brixton (12. Juli 2013)

Sonntag werd ich paar mal runter wackeln...


----------



## haibikefreak (12. Juli 2013)

was fährst du für ein bike? dass man dich dann auch findet.


----------



## Brixton (13. Juli 2013)

Siehe pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-trade (15. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre jedes mal so(Waldbahn) an den Geisskopf. Das geht schon, letztes Jahr bestimmt 10-12mal. Mit der Waldbahn(von Plattling o. Deggendorf) bis Triefenried und dann gehts noch 30-40min bis zum Geisskopf.

Ich fahr die Strecke sogar mit meinem 19-20kg Downhiller mit Sporttasche auf dem Rücken rauf.
Runter fahre ich dann durch den Wald(von der Bergstation Richtung Landshuter Haus, dann Richtung Rohrmünz(oder Rusel Sattel) von da nach Deggendorf, gibt dort einige schöne Abfahrten...)

Besser erreichbar mit dem Zug ist imo nur Lenggries. Da geht es nur n paar Meter bergauf. Aber n Auto wäre natürlich für das Hobby um einiges angenehmer...

greetings


----------



## Brixton (15. Juli 2013)

Ist der "knippser", der Sonntag auf der DH unterwegs war um ca. 11.45 Uhr auch hier unterwegs?


----------



## a_k52 (19. Juli 2013)

Der Flow-Country geht jetzt übrigens bis unten, kommt direkt neben der Freeride raus.
Das letzte Stück ist anfangs sehr flowig und schnell auf relativ breiter Piste durch den Wald und zum Schluss mit Highspeed auf der Wiese über ein paar Mini-'Brücken'.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juli 2013)

ist das letzte Stück mittlerweile halbwegs fest? Letzten Samstag war der Sand noch etwas arg weich.


----------



## a_k52 (19. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ist das letzte Stück mittlerweile halbwegs fest? Letzten Samstag war der Sand noch etwas arg weich.



Naja...dürfte schon noch etwas fester werden. Ging aber trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## pndrev (20. Juli 2013)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Der Flow-Country geht jetzt übrigens bis unten, kommt direkt neben der Freeride raus.
> Das letzte Stück ist anfangs sehr flowig und schnell auf relativ breiter Piste durch den Wald und zum Schluss mit Highspeed auf der Wiese über ein paar Mini-'Brücken'.



Cool, dann muss ich dieses Jahr doch nochmal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nr5 (21. Juli 2013)

Es wartet halt alles auf'n bisser'l Regen, damit sich die neu angelegten Brechsandstücke etwas absetzen. Aber fahrbar is es. 
Bis kommendes Jahr soll sich der untere Teil der FC noch mal ändern...


----------



## mfux (21. Juli 2013)

Ich würd sagen, bei weitem mehr als nur fahrbar... Super!


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juli 2013)

JUHUUU, FC bis ganz unten, Dienstag wird getestet!!!


----------



## luxaltera (21. Juli 2013)

jemand schon ein video gemacht? bin gespannt! nächste woche wirds regnen. und danach wirds getestet!


----------



## mfux (21. Juli 2013)

Wann genau bist am Start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luxaltera (21. Juli 2013)

hoffentlich schon am Donnerstag bis Sonntag vormittag.


----------



## a_k52 (22. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> jemand schon ein video gemacht?



ja hab ich. kann ich heut abend mal hochladen!


----------



## Nr5 (22. Juli 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ist der "knippser", der Sonntag auf der DH unterwegs war um ca. 11.45 Uhr auch hier unterwegs?



Ich hab am Samstag nachmittag zwei, drei Bilder auf der DH "geknipst"


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Lass uns doch bitte teilhaben an deinen Bildern


----------



## luxaltera (22. Juli 2013)

a_k52 schrieb:


> ja hab ich. kann ich heut abend mal hochladen!



Wär echt cool. War arid oktober nicht mehr da Und freu mich voll drauf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (22. Juli 2013)

Doppelpost...zu doof ein Video einzufügen :-(


----------



## a_k52 (22. Juli 2013)

Hier das neue Teilstück, quick&dirty direkt aus der GoPro:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30001


----------



## Nr5 (23. Juli 2013)

Super Video! 
Was meine "geknipsten" Bilder von der DH angeht, die lohnt es nicht zu posten. Vielleicht ein andermal... Das ist das Einzige was ich momentan anbieten kann 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Juli 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Das ist das Einzige was ich momentan anbieten kann
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk HD



... und das einzige ist auch nur Leuten mit Google Account vorbehalten. Leute die keinen Account dort haben sehen nichts ausser eine Anmeldeseite.


----------



## Nr5 (23. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... und das einzige ist auch nur Leuten mit Google Account vorbehalten. Leute die keinen Account dort haben sehen nichts ausser eine Anmeldeseite.



Stimmt, irgendwas ist immer 
Wie gesagt, sind 'eh nix besonderes. Allerdings gibt es auf G+ auch recht interessante Biker-Kreise


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Juli 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Stimmt, irgendwas ist immer
> Wie gesagt, sind 'eh nix besonderes. Allerdings gibt es auf G+ auch recht interessante Biker-Kreise



Tja, auf Facebook gibts sicher noch interessantere Biker-Kreise und Bilder - dennoch gibt es auch im Jahr 2013 noch viele Leute ohne FB-Account. 

Deshalb wärs eben gut wenn man Bilder von Orten verlinkt die nicht Passwortgeschützt sind.


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. Juli 2013)

Meine Sicht der neuen Line


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2013)

Wie immer ein gutes Video von dir


----------



## haibikefreak (27. Juli 2013)

servus,
wer  is denn morgen alles am geisskopf unterwegs? 
und wenn sich noch jemand findet der noch einen platz am hänger hat wär cool da ich mitm zug komm und sonst hochschieben muss :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-trade (27. Juli 2013)

dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der schiebt


----------



## haibikefreak (27. Juli 2013)

@free-trade fährst du auch mitm zug? ich fahr mit dem der um 8:46 oder so ählich in triefenried ankommt. fahr ein schwarz weiß rotes specialized status


----------



## free-trade (27. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich einen Zug später fahren, aber vllt komme ich früh genug aus den Federn und erwische den noch.


----------



## LA-Chiller (27. Juli 2013)

Wie lang schiebt man denn da so?


----------



## haibikefreak (27. Juli 2013)

von wo fährst du weg?


----------



## haibikefreak (27. Juli 2013)

@LA-Chiller man schiebt ca ne halbe bis dreiviertelte stunde hoch je nachdem wie schnell eben. gemütlich ohne große anstrengung schiebt man ca ne dreiviertelte stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LA-Chiller (27. Juli 2013)

ok - wär ja echt mal ne Überlegung wert wenn ich keinen zum mitfahren hab...
Morgen geht leider nicht weil ich da auf der Messe in MUC bin - aber evtl mach ich demnächst mal mit bei so ner Schiebgaudi...


----------



## free-trade (27. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich werds zu dem Zug um 8:47 schaffen, dann ist es wenigstens auch noch nicht ganz so heiss...dann sieht man sich morgen bestimmt!


----------



## haibikefreak (27. Juli 2013)

@_free-trade_ jap um die uhrzeit gehts noch einigermaßen von den temperaturen her. nur zwischendurch sind mal paar "offene passagen" wo die sonne ziemlich runter knallt.
dann sehn wir uns morgen zur "Schiebgaudi" wie LA-Chiller sagen würde


----------



## luxaltera (1. August 2013)

vom letzten WE... ist auch ein wenig vom neuen FlowCountry Stück zu sehen... hoffe das ich bald wieder da bin. Vielleicht in 2 wochen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/71491148"]Bikepark Geisskopf July 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## free-trade (4. August 2013)

Ist der Fotograph, der gestern Fotos im mittleren Teil der Country-Flow Strecke gemacht hat, auch hier im Forum?


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. August 2013)

Servus

Letztes Wochenende am Geiskopf.


----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2013)

Das Fleisch ist trocken und die Würste verbrannt.


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. August 2013)

Woher willst Du das wissen 

Du hast doch gar nichts davon ab bekommen


----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2013)

Gibs zu ! Aber geschmeckt hat es sicher nach einem Tag Park !


----------



## a_k52 (7. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Fleisch ist trocken und die Würste verbrannt.



Da wird doch hoffentlich irgendwo Bier stehen um diesen Makel 'runterzuspülen'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. August 2013)

... das auf dem Grill sieht immer noch besser aus als das was man in mancher Gastwirtschaft vorgesetzt bekommt und dann sogar noch was dafür zahlen soll....


Wenn Bier, dann Weizen... ist isotonisch und gut für Sportler.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2013)

Klar hatten wir Weizen dabei 

Paulaner Alkoholfrei 

Und danach noch das eine oder andere Gläschen Rotwein


----------



## Brixton (11. August 2013)

Weißbier so verschandeln ;-)
Hab die "trekgruppe" gesehen.
Wart doch ihr oder?


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. August 2013)

Ja is klar , aber einen besseren Isodrink als Alkfreien Weizen gibts nun mal nicht 

Nach dem fahren wird natürlich "echtes" Weizen einverleibt


----------



## panne1 (12. August 2013)

Ich (verpeilt wie ich bin) hab gestern (So, 11.8.2013) meinen Evoc-Rucksack (Freeride, gelb blau) am Lift (unten bei den Bänken) liegen lassen und leider vergessen, hat ihn jemand gefunden???


----------



## themrpipp (13. August 2013)

Also alles was ich bis jetzt verloren habe (Geldbeutel, ebenfalls kompletten Rucksack, usw...) wurde immer bei dem kleinen Laden neben der Werkstatt abgegeben


----------



## Springhecht (22. August 2013)

Mal a kleines Video vom letzten Sonntag. War Top 

https://vimeo.com/72837177


----------



## LA-Chiller (22. August 2013)

So - heute wieder mal gk gewesen - perfekt am Donnerstag - war nicht wirklich was los! 
Und der Berg hat sich mal wieder von seiner besten Seite gezeigt! War genial - nicht zu heiß und trotzdem sonnig...
Zum Thema "neuer unterer Teil Flowcountry" - naja - und letzter Teil dann nur noch stupides dahinballern... Aber ich könnte mir denken das es nur schnell schnell gehen musste um den heuer noch wie versprochen hinzubekommen... Und Platz genug ist da - evtl kommt da doch noch eine Tableline oder sowas hin... Mal auf nächstes Jahr warten und hoffen das sich da noch was tut! 

Grüße auch noch an die Hamburger Jungs falls sie das zufällig lesen sollten!
Schönen Urlaub noch!!! Und kommt wieder heil nach Hause!


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2013)

LA-Chiller schrieb:


> Und Platz genug ist da - evtl kommt da doch noch eine Tableline oder sowas hin... Mal auf nächstes Jahr warten und hoffen das sich da noch was tut!



Ich bezweifel das ein wenig, dass sich da noch was tut...
Glaub, dass die Schneise im Wald ein Teil der Rodelbahn im Winter ist => Bauten würden da dann "stören".

Sollten Locals da mehr wissen, korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LA-Chiller (22. August 2013)

Oh - das könnte natürlich auch sein - dann echt nicht so gut... Echt langweilig - dann lieber rüber auf die 4x...


----------



## LA-Chiller (22. August 2013)

Ahja - ganz vergessen - Oberer Teil der downhill gleich beim Lift wurde heute umgebaut und war den ganzen Tag gesperrt bis zur Mittelstation...


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2013)

Des denk ich...

Oh...was machens denn da? Sa/So stand da auch schon der Bagger oben rum.
Bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Brixton (23. August 2013)

Umgebaut bis zur Mittelstation ? 
Na dann wird's wohl hoffentlich nicht verflowed werden... 
Wäre schön wen jemand Bescheid geben könnte wenn die DH wieder auf ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2013)

na das mittelstück mit dem komischen holzdrop könnt man schon ein wenig verflowen


----------



## Brixton (23. August 2013)

Ich bin da nur wegen dem geholper rein. Ich mag das.
Der holzdrop... Ist eh nix für mein nervenkostüm. ;-)
Ich finde eher auf dem Wiesenstück im oberen Bereich wäre was zu machen. Northschoas oder was mit table. Aber da hat ma wieder das skipistenproblen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (23. August 2013)

Ich hoffe mal die bauen nich viel an dem Stück bis zur Wiese um? Das hat mir eigentlich immer am meisten Spaß gemacht mit den ganzen Sprüngen.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ich bin da nur wegen dem geholper rein. Ich mag das.


 
geholper 

mal wieder bock auf ne tour?


----------



## teatimetom (24. August 2013)

neue Dh Strecke am Geisskopf ?


----------



## Brixton (24. August 2013)

Zum Glück wurden nur die ersten 10m geändert 
Wurde heute auch etwas ausgeräumt.


----------



## klana_radikala (25. August 2013)

muss definitiv bald wieder mal nach bischofsmais. im spätsommer/herbst gefällts mir persönlich dort am besten, die frische in der früh noch frostige luft, die teils gefrorenen, teils schmierigen stellen auf dem downhill, das licht, das laub auf der freeride, einfach wunderschön und geil zum fahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. August 2013)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> muss definitiv bald wieder mal nach bischofsmais. im spätsommer/herbst gefällts mir persönlich dort am besten, die frische in der früh noch frostige luft, die teils gefrorenen, teils schmierigen stellen auf dem downhill, das licht, das laub auf der freeride, einfach wunderschön und geil zum fahren


 
Schön zusammengefasst. Ich teile deine Meinung


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. August 2013)

der BR war heute am Geisskopf unterwegs:
Teil 1:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...sueden/sommertour-bischofsmais-biken-100.html

Teil 2:
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...n/abendschau/live-bischofsmais-biken-100.html


----------



## AndreBouvle (27. August 2013)

Wie ists aktuell am Geisskopf, was das Wetter und Boden anbelangt?
Würde gerne morgen fahren und hätte nen blutigen Anfänger dabei, den ich nicht gleich bei Pisswetter über die Strecken jagen will...

*Windfinder sagt mir als einziger komplett Regenfrei an...


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der BR war heute am Geisskopf unterwegs:
> Teil 1:
> http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...sueden/sommertour-bischofsmais-biken-100.html
> 
> ...


 
Danke, war unterhaltsam.


----------



## teatimetom (31. August 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Zum Glück wurden nur die ersten 10m geändert
> Wurde heute auch etwas ausgeräumt.



keine neue Dh Strecke am Geisskopf
Ist ja ned so das ichs ned gut finde aber irgendwann könnte man evtl. irgendwie auch mal wieder eine Veränderung (ausser FlowCountry ) in dem Bikepark durchführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (1. September 2013)

Hi,

wir wollten evtl. diese Woche auch endlich mal zum Bikepark am Geisskopf fahren.
Da es für uns das erste mal wäre und wir bisher nur in Saalbach waren, hätte ich noch paar Fragen.

Es gibt ja dort nur einen Sessel und einen Schlepplift. Muss man dafür die Räder besonders präperieren? Hab hier im Thread gelesen (die Beiträge waren aber schon etwas her), dass die Räder gerne mal verkratzt werden oder es Probleme mit (Vario-)Sattelstützen gab. Ist es wirklich so, dass man besser die Variosattelstütze wegbaut und die Oberrohre schützen muss? Wir haben beide eine KS Lev und ich bin nicht scharf drauf, dass diese wegen dem Lift kaputt gehen bzw. unsere relativ neuen Räder gleich deswegen stark verkratzt werden .

Habe auch gehört, dass es eine gute Strecke bergauf geben soll, so dass man den Lift evtl. gar nicht benötigen würde. Gibt es einen solchen Weg wirklich und wenn ja, wie lange ist dieser bzw. wie lange bräuchte man ca. bis nach oben? Und wenn man keine Liftkarte hat, darf man dann trotzdem den ganzen Bikepark benutzen oder gibt es dafür extra Streckennutzungsgebühren?


----------



## Burnhard (1. September 2013)

Wenn du mit dem Schlepper hoch fährst würde ich eine normale Sattelstütze montieren. Oder du klemmst dir das Ding hintern Popo. Oder du fährst den halb so schnellen Sessel hoch. Dafür steht man aber normalerweise auch deutlich länger an.

Hoch fahren geht gut über nen Feldweg ca. 250 hm, wenig steil.

Gab früher mal extra Streckenbenützungsgebühren, inzwischen ist das bei der Liftkarte dabei. Frag einfach mal im Shop nach, oder du fährst einfach hoch und runter. Kontrolliert wirst du sicher nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (2. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Beim Sessellift wäre die Sattelstütze dann kein Problem?
Wäre es dann besser, im ausgefahrenen Zustand das Bike zu transportieren, oder?

Ist der Feldweg leicht zu finden bzw. ist dieser ausgeschildert?
Hab mal eine Grafik angehängt und zwei Wege nachgefahren, welche meiner Meinung nach in Frage kommen könnten (rosa und blau).


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. September 2013)

Beim Sessellift ist die Sattelstütze kein Problem.


----------



## grey (2. September 2013)

Ich bevorzuge eine normale Sattelstütze beim Sessellift. 
Ansonsten den Leuten das Rad mit ausgefahrener Stütze aushändigen.

Selbst rauffahren ist mMn. eher sinnlos, dann muss man bei Schutzkleidung sparen..


----------



## scratch_a (2. September 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge eine normale Sattelstütze beim Sessellift.
> Ansonsten den Leuten das Rad mit ausgefahrener Stütze aushändigen.
> 
> Selbst rauffahren ist mMn. eher sinnlos, dann muss man bei Schutzkleidung sparen..



Ok, danke.

Naja, wir haben inzwischen eigentlich immer Helm, Protektorenweste, Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner auf unseren Touren an, also auch bergauf. Wir wollen ja auch nur die leichteren Trails wie Flow-Country runter fahren und nix extremes. Hab erst später gesehen, dass ich dafür eigentlich im falschen Unterforum bin, sorry (bin über die Suche direkt in den Thread).


----------



## Brixton (2. September 2013)

Hochfahren wÃ¼rde ich die Rosa Strecke dort sieht ma dann auch die Strecken im Park. Von allen mal etwas.
Ca. 20 min.
Kauft euch halt ne 10 Fahrten Karte fÃ¼r 30â¬ (kÃ¶nnen mehrere Pers. nutzen) dann kÃ¶nnt ihr paar mal per Lift und ein mal selbst strampeln und eine leichte Strecke ohne Weste mit AM Helm bergab wÃ¤hlen. 
Auf Touren bergauf mit Weste? Ihr seit ja drauf...


----------



## scratch_a (2. September 2013)

Danke.
Ja, evtl. bau ich bei uns eine alte Sattelstütze ein und mach die Vario solange weg, dann dürfte es auch mit dem Lift kein Problem sein.

Wir haben ja "nur" die Dainese Waistcoat mit Softschonern. Die ist relativ leicht und schwitzen hält sich auch in Grenzen, da kann man dann schon Touren damit fahren .

/edith sagt: das mit der anderen Sattelstütze hat sich erledigt...mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass unsere alten Räder einen größeren Sitzrohrdurchmesser haben und ich somit keine normale Sattelstütze zur Verfügung habe.
Aber was kann eigentlich passieren? In Hinterglemm sind die Räder nachts auch auf der Sattelspitze gelagert gewesen und haben keinen Schaden genommen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> 10 Fahrten Karte für 30 ...





Ist das echt schon so teuer dort? Ich war 2013 noch nicht da, deshalb die Frage...

Für 30 Euro bekomm ich wo anders eine Übernachtung mit Frühstück, Tagesticket Seilbahn und freien Eintritt ins Freibad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (9. September 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ist das echt schon so teuer dort? Ich war 2013 noch nicht da, deshalb die Frage...
> 
> Für 30 Euro bekomm ich wo anders eine Übernachtung mit Frühstück, Tagesticket Seilbahn und freien Eintritt ins Freibad...




Und wo ist woanders???


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. September 2013)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Und wo ist woanders???



Da gibts mehrere Orte in Österreich und Frankreich... Saalbach-Hinterglemm z.B.


----------



## LaKoS (9. September 2013)

Konkretes Beispiel??? 30â¬ mit den ganzen Tollereien wo du sagst wird schwierig werden!  Ãberzeug mich!!!


----------



## p00nage (10. September 2013)

Naja Saalbach sollte mit der Jokercard gemeint sein.


----------



## fr-andi (10. September 2013)

in Schladming hat das auch immer prima geklappt, aber leider nur bis vorletztes Jahr


----------



## scratch_a (10. September 2013)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Konkretes Beispiel??? 30 mit den ganzen Tollereien wo du sagst wird schwierig werden!  Überzeug mich!!!



Ja, in Hinterglemm mit Jokercard bekommt man dieses Paket auch für 20/Tag in der Nebensaison!
Hab ich erst letzte Woche nachgeschaut und konnte es kaum glauben. Steht aber auch in den entsprechenden Threads hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (10. September 2013)

Krass, is Saalbach so günstig??? Dann muss man ja glatt mal hinfahren!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (10. September 2013)

In Saalbach könnten sie gern ein paar Euro mehr verlangen, und dafür die Strecken während der Saison auch mal herrichten;-)

Aber da bauen wir lieber so ne lächerliche Z line!


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2013)

Hab die Z-Line neulich nur beim Wandern gesehen und fand es super, dass dort schon 10 jährige mit ihren Rädern runter sind, insofern hat sie ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab die Z-Line neulich nur beim Wandern gesehen und fand es super, dass dort schon 10 jährige mit ihren Rädern runter sind, insofern hat sie ihre Berechtigung.


 
Word


----------



## Brixton (11. September 2013)

Sollte eher B-Line fÃ¼r "Beginner" getauft werden. WÃ¤re evtl werbewirksamer.
FÃ¼r MÃ¤dls und Frauen auch gut zum einsteigen.
Ich werd de kommenden Sonntag nicht mehr fahren...
Mir ist das auch nicht klar wie man zum besagten Preis von um 30â¬ mit Ãbernachtung da noch verdienen kann wenn man sich die alte Liftanlage am GK anschaut und man fast genau so viel bezahlen muss. Da kÃ¶nnte man den Schlepper am WE schon frÃ¼her einschalten...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (11. September 2013)

Am GK-Lift zahlt man halt noch für ne kleine Reise in die Vergangenheit


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2013)

Die Ösi Lifte laufen doch eh das ganze Jahr, die sind etwas anders kalkuliert.


----------



## teatimetom (11. September 2013)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Am GK-Lift zahlt man halt noch für ne kleine Reise in die Vergangenheit



zwischen 2008 und 2013 gibts echt nur einen Unterschied:
den Flowcountry  : 

aber irgendwie mag ich den Geisskopf trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab die Z-Line neulich nur beim Wandern gesehen und fand es super, dass dort schon 10 jährige mit ihren Rädern runter sind, insofern hat sie ihre Berechtigung.



Die Z Line hat schon ihre Berechtigung, keine frage! 
Nur wenn i mit da Wartung der restlichen Strecken schon ned Rundumkim, 
Dann Bau i ned na eine
Aber is ja bei de meisten andern ned anders

Aber San ma froh das so viele Parks gibt bei uns


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> zwischen 2008 und 2013 gibts echt nur einen Unterschied:
> den Flowcountry  :
> 
> aber irgendwie mag ich den Geisskopf trotzdem



Der Geißkopf is echt a Hassliebe, des stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (11. September 2013)

Wenn du glattgebügelte Brechsand-Strecken wie in Bischofsmais willst solltest vielleicht dort bleiben, Saalbach ist halt ruppiger. 

Natürlich werden die Strecken in Saalbach gewartet, aber halt auch einfach schneller tot gebremst was unter anderem auch an dem Publikum liegt. 

Die Z-Line ist super geworden, wohl in jeder Hinsicht besser als die Vorgängerstrecke dort. 
Ich bin recht froh darüber, dass sich die Strecken in Ihrer Charakteristik so stark unterscheiden, sonst würds wohl keinen Sinn machen nach Bischofsmais und Saalbach zu fahren.


Ein so penibel planierter Park wie in Bischofsmais ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Ich freu mich doch recht 1-2 Mal im Jahr wenn ich nach Bischofsmais fahr.


----------



## Dropperl (11. September 2013)

Penibel planiert und Bischofsmais? Verwechselst du da nicht was? bzw. warst du außer heuer schon mal da? 

Ich hab erst dieses Jahr erlebt, dass die am GK überhaupt sowas kennen, wie Streckenpflege.

Das soll jetzt allerdings nicht missverstanden werden! Ich fahr auch gern am "ruppigen" GK


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2013)

Dropperl schrieb:


> Penibel planiert und Bischofsmais? Verwechselst du da nicht was? bzw. warst du außer heuer schon mal da?
> 
> Ich hab erst dieses Jahr erlebt, dass die am GK überhaupt sowas kennen, wie Streckenpflege.
> 
> Das soll jetzt allerdings nicht missverstanden werden! Ich fahr auch gern am "ruppigen" GK


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. September 2013)

Und zum Thema glattgebügelte Brechsandstrecken, wie viele HM verschenkt den Saalbach auf forststraßen?

Hat doch jeder Bikepark sein für und wieder


Schladming Downhill ist noch ruppiger als Saalbach, aber trotzdem in einem besseren Zustand;-)


----------



## teatimetom (12. September 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Wenn du glattgebügelte Brechsand-Strecken wie in Bischofsmais willst solltest vielleicht dort bleiben, Saalbach ist halt ruppiger.


weder der Flowcountry noch der Biker Cross sind Glatt,
eher "es vibiriert mir die Finger vom Ratt" Bremswellig.

naja, nach Whistler ist man in Europa einfach enttäuscht wenn man sieht wie schön es sein könnte.


----------



## _arGh_ (12. September 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> naja, nach Whistler ist man in Europa einfach enttäuscht wenn man sieht wie schön es sein könnte.



wie er hier eiskalt die illusionen platzen lässt..


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. September 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> weder der Flowcountry noch der Biker Cross sind Glatt,
> eher "es vibiriert mir die Finger vom Ratt" Bremswellig.



Hilft nur eins: Bremse auf und drüber bügeln. Dann ist es schneller vorbei


----------



## Alexspeed (14. September 2013)

Hey, war jemand Heute im Park und kann mir sagen wie es Wettermäßig aussah oder aussieht? Würde ja gerne Morgen hinfahren, der Wetterbericht meldet nur den ganzen Tag Regen. Wenns Nass ist is net schlimm, aber wenn es den ganzen Tag von Oben Nass kommt is shit.
Danke


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. September 2013)

Heute wars super, kein Regen,  wenig Leute griffige und gut gepflegte Strecken (DH, FR, 4x, Flow hat heute nicht interessiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (15. September 2013)

Ohh Shit ... Aaaaaaaaaaa . Mir war das Risiko zu Hoch 1,5 Stunden zu fahren und dann nur im Regen zu stehen. Mann ej und ich hatte so eine Lust auf DH shredden. Aaaaaa...
Naja nächsten Samstag ist Spicak angesagt, vielleicht kommen wir dann Sonntag nach B-Mais.


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. September 2013)

Ja, war aber auch eher Glück mit dem Wetter. Wir haben uns auch auf Regen eingestellt.


----------



## teatimetom (16. September 2013)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ja, war aber auch eher Glück mit dem Wetter. Wir haben uns auch auf Regen eingestellt.



wir haben uns gestern im Trockenen gelangweilt,
Regenkombi eingepackt und dann nicht mal nass.

Baum hab ich trotzdem kontaktiert.


----------



## Muckal (17. September 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Baum hab ich trotzdem kontaktiert.



Man muss ja nicht alles nachmachen was einem im World Cup vorgelebt wird!


----------



## Brixton (17. September 2013)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ohh Shit ... Aaaaaaaaaaa . Mir war das Risiko zu Hoch 1,5 Stunden zu fahren und dann nur im Regen zu stehen.


Nachdem ich Samstag scho war ging es u s für Sonntag genau so. Sind dann nach Maribor. Nicht die schlechteste Alternative.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2013)

für einen Tag nach Maribor? hmm ... is ja net grad um die ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (18. September 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> für einen Tag nach Maribor? hmm ... is ja net grad um die ecke


..wat mut dat mut, kenne ich


----------



## Grossman_nik (18. September 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Samstag scho war ging es u s für Sonntag genau so. Sind dann nach Maribor. Nicht die schlechteste Alternative.



Der neue Zielsprung von Der DH in Maribor ist hammergeil  Sowas fehlt halt leider am Geisskopf.


----------



## Alexspeed (18. September 2013)

Ohhh Maribor, das wäre auch mal was. Wie lang fährt man denn bis dort von Regensburg aus?


----------



## Brixton (18. September 2013)

Google Maps?
Öffnungszeiten von 10.00-18.00 Uhr kommen der langen Anfahrt schon entgegen.
Wir haben von 94522 aus etwas über 4 std gebraucht. Für einen Tag etwas viel eigentlich aber unter der Woche brauchen wir nach saalbach auch schon über 3 std.
Ökologisch gesehen... Na lass ma des mal weg...


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. September 2013)

Von Regensburg aus dürftest so circa 4h brauchen, haben von Schwandorf aus ca. 5h braucht


----------



## Alexspeed (18. September 2013)

Danke, na die Öffnungszeiten sind dafür schon geeignet, ich kenn Maribor nur von hören-sagen, würde mir es schon gerne mal anschauen. Aber bei der Fahrtdauer da fahr ich glaub eher mal nach Leogang.
Naja Samstag geht's erst mal nach Spicak


----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2013)

Brixton schrieb:


> Google Maps?
> Öffnungszeiten von 10.00-16.00 Uhr kommen der langen Anfahrt schon entgegen.
> Wir haben von 94522 aus etwas über 4 std gebraucht. Für einen Tag etwas viel eigentlich aber unter der Woche brauchen wir nach saalbach auch schon über 3 std.
> Ökologisch gesehen... Na lass ma des mal weg...


 
hehe 6 stunden radlfahrn und 8 stunden autofahrn ... japp warum net 

2 Tage in maribor is sicher langweilig und viel zu einfach


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. September 2013)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Danke, na die Öffnungszeiten sind dafür schon geeignet, ich kenn Maribor nur von hören-sagen, würde mir es schon gerne mal anschauen. Aber bei der Fahrtdauer da fahr ich glaub eher mal nach Leogang.
> Naja Samstag geht's erst mal nach Spicak



Maribor ist wirklich empfehlenswert und auch Slowenien im allgemeinen. Tolle Gegend!
Und die Strecken sind echt geil (die offiziellen und inoffiziellen auch )


----------



## Brixton (18. September 2013)

Oha muss mich korrigieren.
Öffnungszeiten 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr.
Kann ja jeder selbst nachschaun auf der Website.
Sicher wären 2 Tage auch schön. Aber nicht alles was schön ist kann wahr werden ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2013)

japp -> das Leben is kein Ponyhof 
  @voltage FR
die inoffiziellen trails ... findet man die?  war noch nie dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. September 2013)

Findet man teilweise sehr leicht. Allerdings hatten wir auch Glück, dass wir Locals getroffen haben, die uns auch so manches gezeigt haben und wir waren 4Tage.


----------



## Nr5 (20. September 2013)

Ich hab da mal was mitgeschnitten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S81GhjfvA1w


----------



## Alexspeed (20. September 2013)

@Nr5, feine Sache, wer erkennt sich da wieder? Ist ja aber auch bissl Lustig, biken mit ner Rosa Hotpant   

Frage an die Auskenner ::
Bei Nässe/Regen ist da Spicak oder B-Mais besser?
In Spicak sieht es außerdem so aus als gäbe es nicht so viel Abwechslung. Kona-Bikepark ist Spicak auch nicht mehr.

Danke


----------



## haibikefreak (20. September 2013)

Bei nässe is der gk meiner meinung nach "besser" von den strecken is allerdings slicak um einiges besser  und abwechslung hasste in spicak auch  struggle, black friday und die virgin strecke  die letzten beideren teilen sich allerdings mehrmals 
Apropo spicak: fährt am sonntag irgendjemand der mich mitnehmen könnte? Wohne in passau  oder findet sich jemand der mitm zug fährt?


----------



## Lord.of.noname (21. September 2013)

war zufällig heute jemand da und weiß wie der Streckenzustand ist?


----------



## Alexspeed (21. September 2013)

Jap, Strecken waren echt Super, trotz des nächtlichen Regens!
Flow - genau richtig griffig
Freeride - Nass aber lustig
Evil Eye - zum Ende hin gerade so Fahrbar
Downhill - Top, griffig Trotzdem mit Vorsicht!

War wieder mal echt Super, leider wunder ich mich über den Evil Eye 2.0. Ist der schon seit Jahren geschlossen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Vor ein paar Jahren waren da mal schöne Dinger drin! Leider haben wir den heute nicht angesehen.


----------



## outofstock (22. September 2013)

Bei den Holzelementen sollte man sich bei der hohen Feuchtigkeit rantasten. Der Rest ist super fahrbar ... War echt gut gestern!


----------



## afro-dieter (23. September 2013)

Hi, plane Anfang Oktober einen Trip nach Bischofsmais und Spizak. 

Dabei wollen wir 3 Nächte am Geißkopf zelten. Ich persönlich bin Fan von Bikewash-Duschen, will das aber nicht von jedem Mitfahrer verlangen. 
*Gibt's mittlerweile am Geißkopf eine Duschmöglichkeit, gern auch gegen Bezahlung?*

Hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht allzuweit weg vom "Offiziellen" Geißkopf Thread, ansonsten bitte verschieben.


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. September 2013)

Nein gibt es leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. September 2013)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Krass, is Saalbach so günstig??? Dann muss man ja glatt mal hinfahren!



Ja, ist es. Wenn Du Dich selbst versorgst ist eine Übernachtung + JokerCard bereits ab 18 Euro möglich. Mit der Joker Card hast Du nicht nur ganztags unbegrenzte Liftbenutzung, Du hast noch dutzende weitere Vergünstigungen. Kostenlos Busfahren, Freibad, Hallenbad dürften für Biker die interessantesten sein es sei denn Du willst auch in Museen usw.





Brixton schrieb:


> Sollte eher B-Line für "Beginner" getauft werden. Wäre evtl werbewirksamer.
> Für Mädls und Frauen auch gut zum einsteigen.



Was ist daran so schlimm das es auch eine "einfache" Strecke gibt. Generell bringt der Speed die Schwierigkeit und im Vergleich zum Flow Country in BMais kannst Du in Saalbach auf der Z-Line auch nen 3m hohen 15m langen Curved Wallride nicht unten am Boden sondern auf 2,90m Höhe fahren und dann aus der Wall springen. Zeig mir den Anfänger der das macht. Auf der Line haben auch Pros Ihren Spass, da bin ich mir sicher.

Was schwierigeres findest auf der X-Line und Technik gibts am Bergstadltrail. 






Barricade schrieb:


> Nur wenn i mit da Wartung der restlichen Strecken schon ned Rundumkim,
> Dann Bau i ned na eine
> Aber is ja bei de meisten andern ned anders



Ich hab bisher in jedem Urlaub in Saalbach irgendwo Streckenbauer gesehen - IMMER !

Die Region dort mit den modernen Gondelbahnen bringt aber auch an einem Tag mehr Biker auf den Berg als in BMais der Sessellift in einem Monat und mit Schlepplift in einer Woche.


----------



## mfux (24. September 2013)

Ich hab schon öfters mitbekommen das Camper den Wirt in der Talstation wegen Duschen gefragt haben. Gegen n kleine Entlohnung ging das meist... Würd da mal anrufen!


----------



## Brixton (24. September 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm das es auch eine "einfache" Strecke gibt. Generell bringt der Speed die Schwierigkeit und im Vergleich zum Flow Country in BMais kannst Du in Saalbach auf der Z-Line auch nen 3m hohen 15m langen Curved Wallride nicht unten am Boden sondern auf 2,90m Höhe fahren und dann aus der Wall springen. Zeig mir den Anfänger der das macht. Auf der Line haben auch Pros Ihren Spass, da bin ....


Sag ja nicht gegenteiliges... Eher, dass sie die Z auch so verkaufen sollten. 
Bekannte von mir fahren extra wegen der Z und Milky Way hin weil Frau auch mal im Park probieren will... Mir gibt's halt einfach nix ab. Wie du sagst -> x line gibt's ja auch.


----------



## grey (24. September 2013)

Z-Line wird so "verkauft", siehe Beschreibung:



> Länge: 4,5 km
> Höhendifferenz: 450 hm
> Schwierigkeit: Leicht-Mittel


quelle: http://freeride.bike-circus.at/de/park-trails/z-line/

abgesehen davon ist mMn. die wald-anlieger sektion wahrscheinlich eine der spaßigsten in der ganzen Region überhaupt.  (aber wahrscheinlich viel zu unspektakulär und leicht für dich,.. )

Aber eigentlich gehts hier ja um Bischofsmais, bin hoffentlich Mitte Oktober dort.


----------



## teatimetom (24. September 2013)

Sersen Jürgen 


Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Generell bringt der Speed die Schwierigkeit und im Vergleich zum Flow Country in BMais kannst Du in Saalbach auf der Z-Line auch nen 3m hohen 15m langen Curved Wallride nicht unten am Boden sondern auf 2,90m Höhe fahren und dann aus der Wall springen. Zeig mir den Anfänger der das macht. Auf der Line haben auch Pros Ihren Spass, da bin ich mir sicher.


hmm. Saalbach ist so ein Beispiel von "er hat sich sehr bemüht"
Proline hmm 
Milka Line mau 
Z-Line naja
X-Line viel zu schwer für normale Biker, Samstag war es nass und obwohl ich viel auf dem Rad sitze waren 1-2 Abschnitte in der unteren Line für mich anspruchsvoll. 
Wir sind dann stehen geblieben und haben diverse Sturztechniken beobachten können. Ausserdem Kilometer lange North shore lines statt Naturstrecke ... ach und gefährlich.
bestes Beispiel der neue Sprung/ Drop / GAP in der X-Line / Evil Eye ganz unten ... wo man über einen Bach springt.
Bis ich den gemacht habe dachte ich das das GAP über den Bach das Hindernis sei, Allerdings ist die Landung in nasse  Querwurzeln  rein und dann kurz danach 90° Kurve. Da der hang ja eh nie nass ist sollte das kein Problem sein 

Sonntag Schladming -> Beschwerden 0


----------



## Brixton (24. September 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Z-Line wird so "verkauft", siehe Beschreibung:
> 
> 
> quelle: http://freeride.bike-circus.at/de/park-trails/z-line/
> ...


Falsch... 
Habe nicht gesagt die sei zu leicht. Habe nicht gesagt an dem Teil wäre was falsch. 
Mir taugts halt einfach ned. 
Finde die sollten das Teil als Art Family Abfahrt verkaufen. Das konnte man noch besser raus schälen. Wäre ja positiv. 
Da gefällt mit die FC am Geisskopf scho besser.
Und jetzt simmer wieder beim Thema. Viel Spaß im Oktober dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. September 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Sersen Jürgen
> 
> hmm. Saalbach ist so ein Beispiel von "er hat sich sehr bemüht"
> Proline hmm
> ...




Ey Tom altes Haus... also so ein Whistler-verwöhnter Biker wie Du der fährt doch hier in Europa blos noch deprimiert rum und spart für den nächsten Trip, oder?? 

Ist bei der X-Line der Teil vor der Mittelstation schon fertig? Da war ja früher das Schotter-Ziehweg Speedstück und als ich im August dort war wurde da eine neue Line im Wald gebaut.
Die X-Line hat unten schon Abschnitte die mir als Wenigfahrer arg grosse Augen machen und ich öfter die Bremse ziehe.


Mittlerweile bin ich ja ziemlich weg von der DH-Szene und bin voll in die Motocross + Enduroszene gerutscht. Wenig Zeitaufwand, fahren vor der Haustür, anstrengend wie die Sau und maximaler Spass... 
Inzwischen verstehe ich auch, warum einige Endurofahrer ganz heiss drauf sind das die Bikeparks zumachen... es ist einfach megageil mit ner EXC nen Downhill oder Freeride runter UND rauf zu fahren !


----------



## Brixton (25. September 2013)

Einen Teil der X Line haben sie als ich Ende August war zu mindest fertig gemacht.
Bei mir wars anders rum. Cr125 und r6 verkauft weil ich lieber am Radl hock.
Versteh aber was du meinst.
Tom soll einfach mehr mit seim Singlespeed fahren dann isses evtl anspruchsvoller


----------



## a_k52 (26. September 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ist bei der X-Line der Teil vor der Mittelstation schon fertig? Da war ja früher das Schotter-Ziehweg Speedstück und als ich im August dort war wurde da eine neue Line im Wald gebaut.D



Jep, ist fertig. Kommst oben ausm Wald raus und geht gleich gegenüber wieder in den Wald rein und kommt kurz vor der Mittelstation wieder raus.
Allerdings war der Schattberg X-Press letztes WoE das letzte Mal heuer für Bike geöffnet.


----------



## mfux (26. September 2013)

Back to topic, please!


----------



## a_k52 (26. September 2013)

mfux schrieb:


> Back to topic, please!



Okay 
Ich glaub ich schau am Sonntag wieder mal aufm GK vorbei


----------



## afro-dieter (26. September 2013)

mfux schrieb:


> Ich hab schon öfters mitbekommen das Camper den Wirt in der Talstation wegen Duschen gefragt haben. Gegen n kleine Entlohnung ging das meist... Würd da mal anrufen!



Alright, werd den Wirt vorOrt ansprechen - Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. September 2013)

Morgen mal nen gepflegten Park-Tag einlegen - entspannen am Geißkopf statt arbeit 
Wetter soll halbwegs werden, wird sicher geil


----------



## teatimetom (26. September 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ey Tom altes Haus... also so ein Whistler-verwöhnter Biker wie Du der fährt doch hier in Europa blos noch deprimiert rum und spart für den nächsten Trip, oder??


Jo, Whistler 2014 kommt  
X-Line wurde ein Stück ergänzt. 
Ging mir eh ned um zu viel / zu wenig Anspruch sondern eher darum wie man aus der Strecke viel Spaß rausholen kann und Gefahren vermeidet. 
So wie bei dem Holzdrop im Mittelstück der DH am Geisskopf  


Brixton schrieb:


> Tom soll einfach mehr mit seim Singlespeed fahren dann isses evtl anspruchsvoller


Ach mein Singlespeeder, gutes Rad.. damit der Flow Country.. genial 
Mittlerweile hab ich ein 29er Fully mit Schaltung, altersbedingt


----------



## Alexspeed (26. September 2013)

Ja der Holzdrop mitten im DH ist bissl blöd , aber geht doch ganz Gut.
2 kurze Fragen:

1. Wie gehen so die 2 Holzkicker unten bei der Drop-Batterie und der Eine unten nach der Brücke und dem Double mit einem DH-Fully so zu springen? Mich reizen die irgendwie, konnte aber letzten Samstag nicht da ich mich mit nur 100mm mit ner Defekten Boxxer nicht so wohlgefühlt habe.
2. Wasn mit dem Evil Eye 2.0 ??? Kann/darf man da fahren, oder ist da gar nix? Muss mir das das nächste mal anschauen.

Danke


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. September 2013)

Zu 1.: Soll Leute geben, die den unteren nach dem Erddouble mit'm Demo flippen, sollte also gehen 

Zu 2.: Befindet sich nach wie vor im Umbau. Fertigstellung iwann 
Hab neulich mal reingeschaut, sieht schon gut aus, was bisher steht.
Schicker als der Evil Eye am Lift vorn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (26. September 2013)

Danke, na dann werd ich die mal angehen, wenn meine Gabel wieder geht am 6.Okt.
Flippen würde ich auch gerne mal, aber denke da ist erst mal eine Übungssession im Foam Pit nötig.
Das Evil Eye 2.0 ist doch irgendwie schon seit über 5 Jahren im Umbau, oder? Hoffentlich wird's dafür auch richtig Gut!


----------



## teatimetom (27. September 2013)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Das Evil Eye 2.0 ist doch irgendwie schon seit über 5 Jahren im Umbau, oder? Hoffentlich wird's dafür auch richtig Gut!


Ja, aber zuviel passiert da nicht da immer wieder in anderen Strecken (Flow Country, Evil Eye 1) gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Grossman_nik (27. September 2013)

JA sind leider zu wenig Leute da.  An der Strecke kann deshalb fast garnicht gearbeitet werden da die Flow Country (Haupteinnahmequelle) immer wieder ausgebessert werden muss. Die anderen Strecken, die vor zwei Wochen übrigens top in Schuss waren, müssen auch immer wieder ausgeräumt oder repariert werden. Bei derzeit einem Streckenpfleger und einem  Bogenparkpfleger (Seit diesem Jahr Neu). Der Mechaniker wurde gekündigt soweit ich weiss, genauere Gründe kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. September 2013)

Nik, was ist ein Bogenparkpfleger??

Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht in BMais, weis nicht was es da neues gibt.

Da ich mir jetzt letztes WE mein Knie etwas deformiert habe muss ich hoffen ob ich überhaupt noch nach BMais komm dieses Jahr...


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Nik, was ist ein Bogenparkpfleger??...



Der Geißkopf hat seit diesem Jahr zusätzlich einen Park für Bogenschützen im Portfolio.
 Scheint ganz interessant zu sein, soweit ich das gesehen hab.

Strecken waren am Freitag super.


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. September 2013)

war jetzt nach 5 Jahren mal wieder am GK und muss sagen das ich schon etwas enttäuscht war. Es hat sich in den 5 Jahren nichts geändert ausser dem FlowCountry (der auch mit DH bike sehr geil ist )

Warum bleibt der Freeride Trail so lieblos? warum keine nette Jumpline?

Ewig viel Zeit in Northshore Trails zu pulvern ist irgendwie Schwachsinn, will doch heut eh fast keiner mehr fahren sowas.

Am Tag davor waren wir in Spicak und dort hat es mir deutlich besser gefallen (zumindest die Freeride Trails, der DH ist auch ned so toll)

Schade. Wenn der GK mehr zu bieten hätte würde öfter in die Ecke kommen


----------



## mfux (30. September 2013)

Falls du die Freeridestecke meinst... Wüsste nicht was es da zu verbessern gibt?! So soll das doch!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. September 2013)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Am Tag davor waren wir in Spicak und dort hat es mir deutlich besser gefallen (zumindest die Freeride Trails, der DH ist auch ned so toll)
> 
> Schade. Wenn der GK mehr zu bieten hätte würde öfter in die Ecke kommen



Gäh! 
Ruppig ist die DH in Spicak schon, aber was gibt es schöneres als in der Abfahrt (Sektion) über zwei riesengroße Steinpilze zu fallen


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. September 2013)

mfux schrieb:


> Falls du die Freeridestecke meinst... Wüsste nicht was es da zu verbessern gibt?! So soll das doch!



Geschmacksache 

was es zu verbessern gäbe? 
Ach: Paar schöne Sprünge, das blöde Wurzelgerumpel am Ende irgendwie anders gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (30. September 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Gäh!
> Ruppig ist die DH in Spicak schon, aber was gibt es schöneres als in der Abfahrt (Sektion) über zwei riesengroße Steinpilze zu fallen



Ich gebe zu das wir nur den oberen Teil des DH angeschaut haben.
Wenn man nur 1 Tag Zeit hat gibts viel zu Entdecken in Spicak


----------



## Pilatus (1. Oktober 2013)

die Freeride war in Bischoffsmaischon immer ruppiger als die DH. für manche ist deshalb die Freeride auch die bessere Downhillstrecke.


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Oktober 2013)

und manche freuen sich darüber sagen zu können "ich fahr den ganzen tag nur auf der downhill" 

die freeirde ist auch nicht schlecht, und ich finde auch schwerer zu fahren als der downhill. vor allem auf den flachen stücken hab ich etwas zu kämpfen (weils auf denen nicht bergab geht  )


----------



## Muckal (6. Oktober 2013)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> und manche freuen sich darüber sagen zu können "ich fahr den ganzen tag nur auf der downhill"
> 
> die freeirde ist auch nicht schlecht, und ich finde auch schwerer zu fahren als der downhill. vor allem auf den flachen stücken hab ich etwas zu kämpfen (weils auf denen nicht bergab geht  )



Der untere Teil könnte wirklich etwas Pflege brauchen, ist unnötig abgehackt vom Rhythmus her. Aber wenns einfach wäre, würde es Fussball heissen


----------



## teafortwo (6. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag und Samstag waren Fotografen unterwegs. Wo gibts denn die Bilder?


----------



## Muckal (6. Oktober 2013)

Habe mit dem Fotografen gesprochen. Er meinte er filmt im Auftrag, was also daraus wird hat er nicht raus gelassen, evtl. ein neuer Werbefilm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Oktober 2013)

Die eine Fotografin, die Samstag Vormittag an der Tableline war findest bei Facebook - Biker in Action.


----------



## teafortwo (7. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ich mein den Fotograf der am Samstagnachmittag oben auf dem DH mit einem externen Blitz Bilder gemacht hat.


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Oktober 2013)

Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, sorry.
Glaub der Stand gegen Ende mal noch an der Table line, aber hab ihn auch nicht gefragt..
Waren selber unterwegs und haben geknipst, deswegen hat mich das eine Bild nicht mehr gejuckt..


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Oktober 2013)

Freitag nachmittag wurde ebenfalls geblitzt in der Freeride....weiß dazu jemand was? Oder wars die Polizei mit Geschwindigkeitsmessungen


----------



## AndreBouvle (7. Oktober 2013)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Freitag nachmittag wurde ebenfalls geblitzt in der Freeride....weiß dazu jemand was? Oder wars die Polizei mit Geschwindigkeitsmessungen



...puh dann war ich wohl zu langsam. Glück gehabt!


----------



## singeltrailer (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

wenn du mit externen Blitz den Blitz auf der Camera meinst dann war es ich.

mfg Simon


----------



## teafortwo (9. Oktober 2013)

Beim vorbeihupfen sah es so aus als wär es ein externer gewesen. Willst du die Bilder irgendwo hochladen?


----------



## singeltrailer (10. Oktober 2013)

hi,

muss erst schauen  wann ich die Bilder bekomme, da die Cam von einem Freund war.
Werde aber versuchen sie irgendwie via Dropbox euch zukommen zu lassen.

mfg Simon


----------



## teafortwo (10. Oktober 2013)

singeltrailer schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> muss erst schauen  wann ich die Bilder bekomme, da die Cam von einem Freund war.
> Werde aber versuchen sie irgendwie via Dropbox euch zukommen zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Oktober 2013)

Plane morgen nach Bischofsmais zu fahren und evt. eine Nacht dort oder in Spicak zu zelten um mir beide Parks anschauen zu können. Gibt's da Möglichkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Oktober 2013)

Klar gibts da Möglichkeiten, würde dir immer die tschechische Seite empfehlen. Ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## AndreBouvle (24. Oktober 2013)

@Tabletop84 rein taktisch wegen Kondition würde ich mit Spicak starten, dort auch übernachten, zB direkt an der Pension am Lift (ca. 14,- die Nacht, oder Hotels/Pensionen im Ort).
Bmais ist dann eher zum runterkommen nach Spicak 

PS: Werd am Samstag auch in bmais sein..


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Oktober 2013)

Das macht Sinn. Hab dann halt ca. 40 min längere Anfahrt. Wenn das so ist lohnt sich campen ja nicht. Dann fahr ich nicht mit dem Bus und komm trotzdem günstiger weg. Danke für den Tipp!

edit. Spicak hat wohl nur am We auf.


----------



## klana_radikala (24. Oktober 2013)

war heut n ganz guter tag in b-mais. obwohl erst relativ spät gestartet und durch ne unnötige drecks telestütze kurz mal aufgehalten 12 runs geschafft. wieder knapp vorbei an den geplanten 15.

wer ist den heute so schwer motiviert mit der kamera im gemüse rum gelegen? gibts die fotos irgendwo zu sehen?


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. Oktober 2013)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> war heut n ganz guter tag in b-mais. obwohl erst relativ spät gestartet und durch ne unnötige drecks telestütze kurz mal aufgehalten 12 runs geschafft. wieder knapp vorbei an den geplanten 15.
> 
> wer ist den heute so schwer motiviert mit der kamera im gemüse rum gelegen? gibts die fotos irgendwo zu sehen?



Nein Leider nicht, war ein Fotoshooting  für Die Word of MTB, Wir haben teure Downhiller getestet bzw. mein Kumpel und ich waren eher für Fotos zuständig  
 @Tabletop84 
Ja nur am Wochenende.


----------



## klana_radikala (25. Oktober 2013)

die teuren downhiller hab ich gesehen. das zerode hätten die mir ruhig mit nach hause geben dürfen 

sind die mit den teilen am flow country auch unterwgs gewesen? (das is ja auch n fotograf rum gelegen)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2013)

Was für teure Downhiller wurden denn getestet??


War schon mal jemand an Tagen an denen der Lift nicht an ist im Bikepark und hat für einen Shuttle selbst gesorgt?


----------



## klana_radikala (26. Oktober 2013)

kona carbon operator, das neue solid, zerode g2, das neue gt fury soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. Oktober 2013)

Richtig   Auf der Flow wurden günstige  Enduros getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2013)

Testfazit: teure DH Bikes alle toll, günstige Enduros auch.


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja schon, oder testest du anders :-D


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2013)

War unfair, die WOMB ist schon ok und ihre Tests für deutsche Verhältnisse auch.
Die Alles-toll-Finder sind eher die vom Rider Mag, vorallem wenn sie die Teambikes ihrer Redaktionsmitglieder testen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Oktober 2013)

Über manche Testberichte kann man schon gut lachen... ja...



War schon mal jemand an Tagen an denen der Lift nicht in Betrieb ist im Bikepark und hat für einen Shuttle von unten zur GK-Hütte selbst gesorgt?


----------



## teatimetom (28. Oktober 2013)

Das die Shrednecks / Goaßkopf Locals die Dh Bikes der WOMB auf bekannten Strecken am Giesskopf und in Spizak testen finde ich super.
Die Jungs fahren ungefähr alle so wie ich , da kann man sich schon was unter den Testergebnissen vorstellen.

Weiß ja eh schon welches Bike gewonnen hat..


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Oktober 2013)

egal welches gewonnen hat, das einzige das ich wirklich haben will ist das zerode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Dito.


----------



## haibikefreak (17. Januar 2014)

Hab mal ne frage: da ich mittlerweile ganz schön depressiv geworden bin durch diebgeschlossenen bikeparks, wollt ich mitm kumpel am we evtl zum geisskopf und ein paar abfahrten machen  also hochschieben und dann runter. Wie siehts da mit der rechtlichen lage aus, die bikepark strecken zu shredden? Sollte ja theoretisch kein problem sein solang kein skibetrieb läuft. Falls ich mich irre belehrt mich bitte eines besseren 

Danke


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Januar 2014)

Nein.


----------



## haibikefreak (17. Januar 2014)

Ok. Schade  Aber warum? Is ja theoretisch öffentliches gebiet.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2014)

Ist nicht öffentlich und du würdest die Strecke mehr oder mutwillig beschädigen.


----------



## haibikefreak (17. Januar 2014)

Ok. Beschädigen würd ich jz zwar nicht unbedingt sagen, da mich der flow und bike x etc eigl nicht so reizen. Eher nur die fr. Und da denke ich nicht dass 3-5 fahrten da was beschädigen. Und normal zählt der gk zum waldgrbiet dazu oder?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2014)

Die Strecke sind halt jetzt empfindlich.


----------



## haibikefreak (17. Januar 2014)

Ja des is mir bei der wetterlage bewusst. Doch sind da eher die brechsandstrecken betroffen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Januar 2014)

Vor einigen Jahren als wir bis Anfang Januar keinen Schnee hatten machte ich mich mit 2 Kumpls auf nach BMais. 2. Januar... neues Jahr anradeln.

Uns wurde nach ein bisschen Diskussion an der Liftkasse sogar eine Liftkarte verkauft und wir fuhren wie im Sommer mit dem Lift hoch. Nur die Mittelstation gibt es im Winter nicht. Die wird komplett weggebaut.


Manche kommen mir hier vor als würden die zuhause den Rasen mit einer Nagelschere schneiden und den Hof mit dem Kosmetikpinsel der Freundin kehren. Der Kollege will mit nem Fahrrad da dort fahren und nicht mit nem Harvester!


Man kann am Flow Country mit hirngeführter Gashand sogar mit ner Enduro oder MX rauf und runter fahren ohne das jemand eine Beschädigung merken würde.



Ich kann mir aber fast nicht vorstellen das am Geisskopf kein Schnee liegt... über 800m sollte doch alles weiss sein oder??


----------



## monstakeule (20. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKM-SE (20. Februar 2014)

Zefix ich will Sommer... 
Falls ihr es noch nicht kennt, hier der erste Flow Country run von Josh Bryceland.


Kann ja leider nicht sagen des mein erster run ähnlich aussah. Glaube fast die Ratte kann Fahrradfahren


----------



## Apeman (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (27. März 2014)

weiß denn einer wanns endlich mal in bmais losgeht?


----------



## a_k52 (27. März 2014)

Auf Facebook ließ die Geisskopf-Seite verlauten: "Für alle Biker, Wanderer, Bogenschützen, etc.: Die Sommersaison startet voraussichtlich am 18. April 2014!"

Mal schaun...


----------



## klana_radikala (27. März 2014)

klingt geil. gilt da die gravity auch schon?


----------



## a_k52 (27. März 2014)

ich hoffe


----------



## a_k52 (27. März 2014)

Auf der HP der GravityCard steht sie gilt ab 19.04....


----------



## klana_radikala (27. März 2014)

na dann sollte ich mir mal so ein kärtchen besorgen


----------



## Bierliebhaber (18. April 2014)

war jemand heut schon am gk? wieviel war los bzw. ist der zustand vom dh, hat man da ein wenig was gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (18. April 2014)

DH ist gut hergerichtet. Außer dem angepassten nordschoasdrop ist alles eigentlich beim Alten von der Linienführung her.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2014)

ist die Stelle, also das mittelstück jetz runder zu fahren?


----------



## Lord.of.noname (18. April 2014)

war viel los? wollen am Montag auch runter!


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2014)

Nachdem es bei 3grad geschneit hatte, war ab etwa 15.30 faktisch nix mehr los am Lift


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. April 2014)

Auf den Webcamfotos auf der Homepage liegt noch Schnee. Ist das wirklich der Fall?
Sind die Strecken schneefrei?


Danke!


----------



## klana_radikala (18. April 2014)

das werden wir morgen einfach mal raus finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (19. April 2014)

Schnee ist nicht liegen gebllieben! War ja auch eher regnerisch....


----------



## Lord.of.noname (20. April 2014)

war jetz heute oder gestern jemand dorten?

schwanken für morgen zwischen GK und Leogang.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (20. April 2014)

Ich würd dir GK empfehlen!
War gestern und heute und es war war super zum fahren! Würds je nach Wetter machen.
Leogang war ich letztes Wochenende, Hangman ist auch in einem guten Zustand allerdings ist den ganzen Tag Hangman fahren schon fad


----------



## Lord.of.noname (20. April 2014)

alles klar, dankeschön!

war viel los?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (20. April 2014)

Lord.of.noname schrieb:


> alles klar, dankeschön!
> 
> war viel los?



Ab 10:30 war relativ viel los. Ab 14Uhr hats immer wieder leicht geregnet dann war sehr wenig los.


----------



## klana_radikala (21. April 2014)

wer von euch war den vorgestern alles da? ich war der seppel in schwarz mit dem schwarzen ghost amr fully und fullface. mit dem silbernen mit adidas eyewear pickerl verzierten primera, sind ganz oben gestanden. der 2. den ich dabei hatte hatte n schwarz gelbes glory mit ein paar roten teilen dabei

vl bin ich ja jemandem aufm dh übern weg gefahren ^^


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. April 2014)

1250 leut das (verlängerte) Wochenende, krasso, aber Respekt an die Liftcrew, Wirte usw...da kommt man gern "heim"


...allerdings auch wieder interessant, was für Vollhirne eigentlich unterwegs sind..Leude, nur weil ihr n mädl zusammenbrüllt und unter ausbremsen an der unmöglichsten Stelle überholt, wird euer Schwannes a ned dicker...


----------



## Infernal (22. April 2014)

@MikeyBaloooooza 

Leider ist das mittlerweile offenbar Volkssport geworden, den letzten den ich dabei erwischt hab hab ich dann halt verbal mal etwas gefaltet


----------



## klana_radikala (22. April 2014)

mädls zusammen brüllen ist auch nicht grad die feine englische, andere auszubremsen natürlich auch nicht. gerade wenn sich die überholte person vl noch am leistungslimit befindet und überhaupt grad stolz ist da halbwegs heil runter zu kommen find ich sowas ziemlich arschig.
bis auf eine kleine diskussion bei der ich sowieso nicht mitbekommen habe um was es gegangen ist am parkplatz hab ich allerdings selbst vom stunk nichts mitbekommen, war für mich n ganz gelungener tag.

und mit knallhart abgestimmten 150mm am touren fully kann man in bmais wirklich auf jeder strecke spaß haben 
aber die gelenke bedanken sich auch dafür. nächstes mal nehm ich wohl wieder den downhiller mit


----------



## mfux (22. April 2014)

Für 150mm empfehle ich die Wege um den GK rum! Macht unglaublich Laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Für 150mm empfehle ich die Wege um den GK rum! Macht unglaublich Laune...



Die musst du mir mal zeigen! Bin 13-15 wieder am gk. Allerdings mit'm großen


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. April 2014)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> und mit knallhart abgestimmten 150mm am touren fully kann man in bmais wirklich auf jeder strecke spaß haben
> aber die gelenke bedanken sich auch dafür. nächstes mal nehm ich wohl wieder den downhiller mit



Jopp 
Dhler is gestern im Kofferraum geblieben, lieber FC, DS und unterer Dh mitm 4xer, ULTRAAAAAAAAA


----------



## klana_radikala (22. April 2014)

eigentlich hatte ich auch vor mehr FC und BikerX zu fahren mit dem 150mm fully, aber irgendwie bin ich auf der DH hängen geblieben, meistens in kombination mit der BikerX. einfach extrem geil zu fahren. und hat laut meinem begleiter auch ziemlich intressant ausgesehen 

nur in der liftschlange fühlt man sich dann fast etwas "underdressed"


----------



## Brixton (24. April 2014)

Wollten gestern aufn nachtritt rein. Abm Golfplatz an der Rusel ging nichts weiter. Man kann also auch nicht über Hengersberg/Lalling oder Greising hoch sondern muss dem Umweg über Patersdorf raus in Kauf nehmen. 
Das gilt bis zum Samstag glaub ich. Haben uns dann auch an die Wege um den gk gemacht.


----------



## A_N_D_Y (25. April 2014)

goifplotz - schaufling - lalling - zell geht a


----------



## Rischar (25. April 2014)

Was wurde im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr neu gebaut?


----------



## Infernal (25. April 2014)

Evil eye die steile Rampe vor dem Anleger zum Krokodil Sprung ist jetzt auch für Oma fahrbar (flacher und breiter), Dh hat der Holzdrop ne Abfahrt bekommen und Freeride mal wieder etwas mehr Autobahn. Flow country nix neues, mehr von ich noch nicht gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. April 2014)

Am Flow Country wird wieder fleißig gearbeitet, sodass man bald bis zum Lift runterfahren kann. Ebenso ist die You Go First alias Evil Eye 2.0 wieder fit gemacht worden und wieder befahrbar


----------



## Infernal (25. April 2014)

Stimmt, weiterbau kommt. Mal schauen ob die wünsche auf Facebook einfließen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (25. April 2014)

Ich hoffe es, wird wieder mal Zeit für was fettes am GK.


----------



## Infernal (25. April 2014)

War ja auch mein Vorschlag auf fb :-D 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. April 2014)

:-D Ja ich hab dich nochmal unterstützt. Bin übrigens Samstag + Sonntag an da Goass


----------



## Infernal (25. April 2014)

Bin Samstag da, grünes propain, weißes Trikot ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. April 2014)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Am Flow Country wird wieder fleißig gearbeitet, sodass man bald bis zum Lift runterfahren kann. Ebenso ist die You Go First alias Evil Eye 2.0 wieder fit gemacht worden und wieder befahrbar





Yaaaaaaaaaaay yugo


----------



## Matrox (27. April 2014)

hat da nichtmal jemand ´n aktuelles Video von ? also vom you go first - aka evil eye 2 evolution !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (27. April 2014)

Nur von vom Sprunglastigen Teil, des ander war no ned Filmreif   Helmcam Video schneid ich morgen oder Dienstag.


----------



## Grossman_nik (29. April 2014)

You go first ab  0:53


----------



## biker-wug (29. April 2014)

Wenn ich mir das Video so anschauen, merk ich erst wie langsam und ängstlich ich fahre!!

Sauber gefahren, Respekt!!


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2014)

Ach, die jungen Leute...die machen das doch nur am Rechner schneller !


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. April 2014)

Haha ja alles vorgespult  Nein natürlich nicht, wohne halt sehr na dran


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2014)

Und deshalb gibst du so Gas ? Weil du schnell wieder daheim sein mußt ?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. April 2014)

Heimscheisser


----------



## Grossman_nik (30. April 2014)

Unter anderem ;-) :-D


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (30. April 2014)

Seit wann geht es von der Freeride soweit nach links rüber, wo die zwei Holzabsprünge/Landungen zu sehen sind?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. April 2014)

das ist die neue yugo 2.0  Start ist der selbe, man kommt aber bei 0:45 von links her auf die Freeride, fährt die eine Kurve auf den relativ neuen Drop + Table drauf zu und dann geht's aus der Umfahrung der Stelle eben links weiter auf dem you go first.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (1. Mai 2014)

Sieht spaßig aus, das Stück. Muß ich mir am Sonntag mal zu gemüte führen


----------



## luxaltera (2. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wird's mal wieder zeit für neue Reifen. Werd wahrscheinlich nächste Woche in Bmais sein. Habe fürs Nasse den Baron und wollte evt zum Kaiser greifen aber hab auch bock mal die Magic Mary auszuprobieren. Welcher von denen geht in bmais besser bei trockenem Untergrund... Oder besser ganz was anderes. Bin für alles offen und vorurteilslos...


----------



## Grossman_nik (2. Mai 2014)

Am besten trockenreifen drauflassen, auch wenn es regnet, Regen/Schlammreifen, brauchst du selten am GK


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Mai 2014)

ich fahr den baron bei allen bedienungen am gk. funktioniert bestens, auch bei regen. die wetscream sind im auto geblieben obwohl die sogar nen eigenen laufradsatz hätten. hab am 150mm fully bonetrager g4 vorne und g5 hintrn montiert fürn gk dh im trockenen, sind zwar nicht gerade leicht, gehen aber wie hölle die teile und haben gefühlt im trockenen mehr grip als der baron am downhiller. fürs trockene kann ich was man aus meinem bekanntenkreis so hört den kaiser projekt empfehlen, rollt verdammt gut, gript wie sau, ist allerdings auch schnell wieder runter, kann man sich entweder leisten oder nimmt ihn halt nur als wettkampfreifen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Mai 2014)

Nik, Deine Linienwahl im unteren Teil ist ja ziemlich durcheinander, scheint aber spassig zu sein...

Ist das Deine bevorzugte Abfahrtslinie oder was?


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Mai 2014)

war heute für mich leider ein kurzer tag am geißkopf, gleich beim "warmfahren" auf dem flow country ordendlich gecrasht und mich inkl. mein vorderes laufrad geschrottet. danke an der stelle noch einmal an alle die stehen geblieben sind und helfen wollte.

ich finds echt gut wie viele sich nach einem erkundigen wen man am streckenrand liegt in bischofsmais, das ist leider nicht überall so. thumbs up!


----------



## Grossman_nik (4. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung!

@ pyro Nein aber macht aber Spaß


----------



## klana_radikala (5. Mai 2014)

danke!

nächstes mal bleib ich einfach auf der dh und nehm das M9 mit, dann passiert so ein blödsinn garnicht erst


----------



## Schepperbeppo (5. Mai 2014)

Schee wars am We, http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1617659?in=set
@ klana Radikala: des mit der Dh ist eine gute Idee  gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (9. Mai 2014)

Flow Country geht nochmal ein stück weiter


----------



## klana_radikala (9. Mai 2014)

nice ^^ die anfahrt zu den tables über den drop muss ich nächstes mal auch versuchen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Mai 2014)

Hat sich eigendlich preislich oder sonst was nennenswertes verändert in BMais?

Ich würd dort ja mal sooo gern mit meinem orangen Bike fahren...


----------



## Paran0id (12. Mai 2014)

Preise:

http://www.bikepark.net/index.php/liftpreise

Und getan hat sich einiges in den letzten beiden Jahren. Es wurde so ziemlich alle Strecken überarbeitet, sogar die untere Freeride, die aber wohl nie einen flow bekommen wird.


----------



## Rischar (12. Mai 2014)

Liegt aktuell dort etwas Schnee? Auf der Webcam sieht's so aus...

Und klar hat die Freeride flow!


----------



## Brixton (12. Mai 2014)

Null Schnee... Webcam wurde angeblich gehackt :-0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstakeule (12. Mai 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> Null Schnee... Webcam wurde angeblich gehackt :-0


----------



## Paran0id (12. Mai 2014)

Rischar schrieb:


> Und klar hat die Freeride flow!


Ich rede vom 2. unteren Teil. Der ist dann doch eher technisch als flowig. Der obere Teil hat viel flow und in Kombination mit der unteren downhill der Hammer.

http://www.urlaubs-webcam.de/campics/gsm-02/aktuell.jpg

Schnee?


----------



## Muckal (12. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich das auf dem Video oben richtig, dass der "neue" neue Teil genauso scheisse ist wie der "alte" neue?

@ Pyro: jetz bist du auch noch unter die Enduristen gegangen! Cool, freut mich! Früher waren die Radl-Fahrer bei mir die Pussys und die Enduro Fahrer bei dir  Aber immerhin ne KTM, das passt


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Mai 2014)

Was? FC Scheisse? Na dann sei froh dass Du ein freier Mensch bist und ihn nicht fahren musst..


(muha, jetzt gehts aber los...


----------



## Muckal (13. Mai 2014)

Ruhig, Brauner!

Nur der "alte" neue Teil, von da weg wo´s früher in den Wirtschaftsweg runter ging. Der passt halt so gar nicht zum Rest. Der Teil von Lift bis da hin is schon cool, da hab ich nie was gesagt.


----------



## luxaltera (13. Mai 2014)

Ist schon flowig aber die kurven und Anlieger fehlen mir da auch. Ist etwas uninteressant. Das ganz neue stück wer dich erstmal fahren bevor ich mich dazu äußere... Morgen


----------



## Brixton (13. Mai 2014)

Viel Gefälle hat's halt auch ned mehr.
Anfangs fand ich den alten neuen auch langweilig aber man muss ihn nur mit ordentlich Speed fahren dann gehts eigentlich im Vergleich zum Forstweg.


----------



## Rischar (13. Mai 2014)

Genau, wenn es zu langweilig wird --> schneller und aggressiver fahren 

Die Freeride hat weniger Flow im Gegensatz zur DH Strecke. Aber das untere Stück kannst du trotzdem flowig fahren  Nur weil die Strecke schmaler ist und mal ein paar Wurzeln hat, kann man sie doch flüssig fahren.


----------



## Muckal (13. Mai 2014)

Schnelles und aggressives Fahren aufm FC widerspricht aber der Idee...v.a. weil man ja immer vom Park "für alle" spricht. Ich für meinen Teil bin schon flott genug unterwegs, dass ich die Sprünge im alten neuen Teil mitnehmen kann, gefallen tut´s mir trotzdem nicht. Grade ein Anfänger wird da wenig Spass dran haben im Vergleich zu den oberen beiden Teilen. Und wenn man sich anschaut, dass meiner SCHÄTZUNG nach 80% der Fahrer hauptsächlich FC fahren hätte man sich da schon mehr Mühe geben können.


----------



## Rischar (13. Mai 2014)

Je besser du fährst, desto weniger bremst du. Desto mehr musst du dich in Kurven legen und mit dem Rad arbeiten (= aggressiv)
Der alte neue und der neue neue Teil (verwirrend  ) verlaufen halt quasi geradeaus. Kurven > 90° gibt's nicht, oder? Vlt ist das der Grund... Sie mussten die Streckenführung so legen, dass die Strecke wieder unten beim Dirtbereich raus kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (13. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß schon was du mit "aggressiv" meinst. Aber es soll ja ein "Flow"-Trail sein, das ist für mich das Gegenteil von aggressiv. Wie auch immer, man muss mit dem Leben was man kriegt. Enttäuscht bin ich trotzdem ein bisschen. Was ich cool fände: ein offizieller Übergang vom Ende des ganz alten Teils der FC rüber zur Mittelstation, dann mit Brücke über die Freeride. Damit ließen sich Freeride/FC/Dual und Downhill miteinander verbinden. Warum? Ich für meinen Teil fahre gern zum warm werden die FC und würde gerne ohne nach dem ersten Teil FC auf den Wirtschaftsweg ausweichen zu müssen rüber zur DH unterer Teil kommen


----------



## Rischar (13. Mai 2014)

Jo, Flow Country zum wach werden.
Aber als nächstes sollen die wieder etwas bauen, das nicht für Familienausflüge geeignet ist. Was gefährliches!


----------



## Brixton (13. Mai 2014)

Im oberen Teil der DH am Ausgang zur Wiese könnte man bei dem Wiesendrop die Landung etwas freundlicher gestalten und am Wiesenabschnitt nen Table o. ä. machen (der würde wohl im Winter stören) dann wäre ich schon glücklich.
Ich finde für die FC braucht an schon nen gewissen Grundspeed, dass es richtig flowed. Dass es aber eine super Einstriegsstrecke ist, ist ja unbestritten.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Mai 2014)

..und das richtige Rad! Mitm Downhiller macht das auch keinen Spass bzw. ist auch nicht primär dafür gebaut worden.

mit der 4x-Schäsn ist die Strecke eifach nur brutal. Aus triplewellen doubles basteln, Wellen surfen, bei jeder Unebenheit spielen - dafür ist die Strecke ja auch gebaut worden. ich bin hochzufrieden mit ihr. Aber Rad und Grundgeschwindigkeit vorrausgesetzt!


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Mai 2014)

wen man schon mit dem dh bike auf der fc unterwegs ist kommts auch stark auf die charakteristik vom bike an. mit dem m9 gehts zb ne ecke besser als mit dem scalp. mit dem 150mm fully und gelocktem fahrwerk gehts trozdem noch besser, wobeis mit dem nobby nic noch eine ecke schneller geht als mit den bonetrager g4/g5 die ich momentan drauf hab


----------



## Muckal (13. Mai 2014)

Klar, mitm Allmountain hat das letztes mal schon mehr Spass gemacht  Und Hardtail natürlich noch besser. Aber schau dir mal an wer da wirklich fährt. Da wären ein paar schöne Anlieger schon geschickter gewesen als kleine Kicker die dir das DH Bike weg schluckt. Aber was solls, wie sagt ein Arbeitskollege immer wenn was schief gegangen ist: jetz ist es halt so, da kann man nix machen...


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Mai 2014)

ich weiß nicht, seit ich das intense habe hab ich das gefühl dass es besser in die luft geht und sich auch in der luft besser handeln lässt als das amr+


----------



## Muckal (13. Mai 2014)

Wo willst denn auf der FC groß was in der Luft handlen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. Mai 2014)

Also anmählich glaub ich wir reden wirklich von untrschiedlichen Strecken oder Geschwindkeiten.

4x, DH oder Freeride sind relativ weitläufig, keine engen sprünge, keine bösen Kehren, kein Thema, da kann man laufen lassen und es ist rel. egal wenns mit der Technik mal nicht so richtig stimmt

Aber irgendwie brauche ich die Spritzigkeit von der 4x-Rakete GENAU am FC, wenns eben drum geht in der Luft schon die richtung vorzugeben, den Sprung früher zu beenden oder rauszuziehen, zu pushen und so weiter.

Aber egal, ich bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (13. Mai 2014)

Komme grad vom FC. Perfekt für's AM, würd ich sagen... Und grosse Sprünge hat's da auch, Tempo vorausgesetzt....


----------



## Light (13. Mai 2014)

soso
montag hütte schwänzen, damit der herr dienstags im bikepark abhängen kann!
;-)


----------



## mfux (14. Mai 2014)

War bekannt! Muss ja für die Big5 üben...
Bin übrigens heut wieder mit den Berlibern... 
Sonst noch wer? Strecken sind trotz des Wetters super zu fahren!


----------



## klana_radikala (14. Mai 2014)

ich red ja nicht von großen sprüngen, aber sobald man mal abhebt fühlt sich das m9 einfach besser ans als das amr+, egal ob aufm dh, der fc oder auf den dirt hügeln unten


----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2014)

was war eigentlich heute los? zweimal ist der Hubschrauber gekommen...
und die strecken wurden schön hergerichtet. die Freeride ist jetzt auch im unteren teil flüssiger geworden und der you go first ist auch nicht mehr ganz so abartig wie früher.


----------



## scratch_a (24. Mai 2014)

Hubschrauber musste leider letztes WE auch kommen, obwohl wegen dem schlechten Wetter relativ wenig los war. Bei schönem Wetter kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass noch mehr Unfälle passieren.

War es heut recht voll bzw. wie lange muss man anstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2014)

der Parkplatz war recht voll, aber es hat sich gut verlaufen. anstehen war nicht allzu tragisch.


----------



## Grossman_nik (25. Mai 2014)

Heute war er auch mindestens zweimal da, Gute Besserung an alle die sich verletzt haben. Gestern und heute wars super zum fahren, heute hat man allerdings ein bisschen länger anstehen müssen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Mai 2014)

Anstehen war n bisschen lang, stimmt..aber einen willkommene Pause..

Hubi hab ich jetzt zweimal mitbekommen (zweimal in der Warteschlange sandgestrahlt worden) und auch die Bergwacht war pausenlos unterwegs - und das was ich vom Schlepper aus gesehen hab hat mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt zuversichtlich gestimmt...Grad am Evil Eye, eine der schwierigsten Strecken am GK, machen manche Leute hier keinen Trackwalk? Junge..

Ganz gut war auch der Vater im CC-Modus, der seinen schätzungsweise 10 Jahre alten Sohn aufn Evil Eye gezerrt hat..Augen aufmachen, bevor ihr in Landungen rumwatschelt!


----------



## luxaltera (26. Mai 2014)

Krass. Das ist väterliche Zuversicht


----------



## --HANK-- (26. Mai 2014)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Anstehen war n bisschen lang, stimmt..aber einen willkommene Pause..
> 
> Hubi hab ich jetzt zweimal mitbekommen (zweimal in der Warteschlange sandgestrahlt worden) und auch die Bergwacht war pausenlos unterwegs - und das was ich vom Schlepper aus gesehen hab hat mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt zuversichtlich gestimmt...Grad am Evil Eye, eine der schwierigsten Strecken am GK, machen manche Leute hier keinen Trackwalk? Junge..
> 
> Ganz gut war auch der Vater im CC-Modus, der seinen schätzungsweise 10 Jahre alten Sohn aufn Evil Eye gezerrt hat..Augen aufmachen, bevor ihr in Landungen rumwatschelt!



Der unfreiwillige Hubschrauber - Pilot am Samstag ist den Evileye ohne Fullfacehelm, Knie- sowie sonstige Protektoren gefahren --> wurde direkt unterm Lift behandelt. Hat ne saubere Gesichtslandung hingelegt! Trotzdem gute Besserung, vielleicht ist er ja beim nächsten mal schlauer


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Mai 2014)

Man müsste, ähnlich wie auf manchen Zigarettenschachteln am Beginn schwerer Strecken ein Bild von einer Person aufhängen die mit der Kauleiste an einer Wurzel oder an einem Stein abgebremst hat. Vielleicht wären dann manche mehr sensibilisiert angepasste Protektoren zu tragen.

FC... Bikes hin und her ich kenn Leute die sind mit ner KTM EXC schneller als mit Ihrem MTB und das trotz Gewicht und Federweg.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2014)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Der unfreiwillige Hubschrauber - Pilot am Samstag ist den Evileye ohne Fullfacehelm, Knie- sowie sonstige Protektoren gefahren --> wurde direkt unterm Lift behandelt. Hat ne saubere Gesichtslandung hingelegt! Trotzdem gute Besserung, vielleicht ist er ja beim nächsten mal schlauer



Also für solche Leute kein Mitleid, im schlimmsten Fall wird nen Park wegen denen dicht gemacht....


----------



## --HANK-- (27. Mai 2014)

So is es... Sind relativ viele ohne Schutzausrüstung in letzter Zeit unterwegs...


----------



## Storma (27. Mai 2014)

Das dachte ich mir am Sonntag auch.
Waren einige nur mit Helm unterwegs.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, sind die Pins der neuen Flatpedale so weich das man nur mehr Knieprotectoren braucht?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn sich die "Vorbilder" bei der Rampage im T-Shirt über 20m Gaps hauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "Vorbilder" bei der Rampage im T-Shirt über 20m Gaps hauen...



Jein, die Jungs wissen wie sie "auf die Fresse fliegen müssen" ... 
Ich würde z.b. nie ohne Fullface, Rücken und Knie fahren... Ellbogen lass ich auch schonmal gerne weg im Sommer.
Aber das ist ne persönliche Sache.


----------



## Rischar (28. Mai 2014)

Letztes Jahr habe ich eine Familie mit CC Rädern OHNE Helm auf der Flow Country gesehen...


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Mai 2014)

ohne helm geht garnicht.

schienbeinschoner trage ich in den letzten saisonen auch eher selten da die die ich habe nach der zeit etwas drücken. bis auf ein kleines cut und die ein order andere riss/quetsch wunde ist aber auch noch nicht viel passiert.

wichtig ist für mich: helm, rückenprotektor, knieschoner, und evtl leatbrace. auf felsigen und härteren strecken nur mit safty jacket, die gefahr im felsigen geläuf oder bei höheren geschwindigkeiten auf die schulter zu knallen ist mir einfach zu hoch

bei meinem letzten sturz in bmais war ich auch mit minimalausrüstung (dirt schüssel, rücken- und knieprotektor) unterwegs. effekt war das ich mein knie trozdem nicht mehr ordendlich anwinkeln konnte, die schulter hätte durch das safty jacket vmtl weniger abbekommen, und der helm hat gerade so noch gereicht, wär er an der schläfe ein paar mm höher geschnitten hätt ich da jetzt ne schöne delle


----------



## Pilatus (28. Mai 2014)

mit den Kollegen ist uns aufgefallen, dass enorm viel "AM/Enduro-Fahrer" durch den Flow country angezogen werden. Die, wenn man schonmal da ist, grad noch eben dne Evil-Eye runterbrennen...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (28. Mai 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mit den Kollegen ist uns aufgefallen, dass enorm viel "AM/Enduro-Fahrer" durch den Flow country angezogen werden. Die, wenn man schonmal da ist, grad noch eben dne Evil-Eye runterbrennen...


Und genau das ist das an dem Prinzip Bikepark für jeden!


----------



## Grossman_nik (28. Mai 2014)

Richtig, Wenn ich meine Endurorunde am GK nach der Arbeit mache, schleppe ich auch meinen FF-Helm nicht mit sondern lasse die Halbschale auf. Für die Flow reicht Sie ja. Natürlich ist es sicherer mit FF. Ansonsten fahre ich im Bikepark immer mit Rückenpanzer, Knieschützer, Handschuhe und FF-Helm. Schlussendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden mit was er fährt wobei ich Anfänger und Gelegenheitsbikeparkfahrer (Wie Leute die mehr Touren fahren oder Kurse im Bikepark belegen) empfehlen würde sich das Komplette Protektorenpaket auszuleihen (inkl Full Face). Warum sollte klar sein.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Also für solche Leute kein Mitleid, im schlimmsten Fall wird nen Park wegen denen dicht gemacht....



Es muss nicht gleich so schlimm kommen das der Park zugemacht wird, es reichen oft die vielen schlechten Schlagzeilen und Meinungen die entstehen wenn jedes Wochenende der Heli 4x kommt. 

Bei einer normalen Person sind da die positiven Dinge die der Sport beinhaltet schnell verpufft, man gilt als verrückt und neue Bikeparks oder Strecke darf es dann nicht geben damit sich nicht noch mehr Leute verletzen usw.


----------



## Light (29. Mai 2014)

zu den anfangszeiten war der heli jedes wochenende am geißkopf


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2014)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> wichtig ist für mich: helm, rückenprotektor, knieschoner, und evtl leatbrace. auf felsigen und härteren strecken nur mit safty jacket, die gefahr im felsigen geläuf oder bei höheren geschwindigkeiten auf die schulter zu knallen ist mir einfach zu hoch



na dann kannst aber keine endurotouren mehr fahren. auf deggendorf runterzurollen is sicher gefährlicher als oben dann einfach mal den evil eye mitzunehmen, der ja nicht wirklich gefährliche hindernisse hat.

man muss halt immer die fahrweise der ausrüstung anpassen (-> kopfsache. ich würd aber jetzt nicht behaupten wollen das ich das immer im griff hab).



Light schrieb:


> zu den anfangszeiten war der heli jedes wochenende am geißkopf



na damals wusste noch keiner so richtig was er da tat ... 

und jetz kommt halt jedermann in den in den park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (31. Mai 2014)

für "enduro touren" bin ich immer mit halbschale, knie- und rückenprotektoren ausgestattet. auch wen ich mit dem 150mm fully am flow country, der freeride oder evil eye herum rolle, kann auch vorkommen das ich mich so auf den dh wage, aber da ist mir das safty jacket und fullface doch um einiges lieber.

ich passe die ausrüstung an das an was ich vor habe, wen ich weiß ich werd mich am gk am downhill herum treiben ist die devise lieber zu viel als zu wenig schutz. auch auf strecken wie schladming und co komme ich selten auf die idee nur mit dem rückenprotektor zu fahren und das safty jacket im auto zu lassen.

und was ich von meinem lässigen style mit rückenprotektor und ohne safty jacket habe hab ich letztes mal gleich bei der ersten fahrt am fc rausfinden dürfen und der tag war für mich gelaufen


----------



## Fabian93 (1. Juni 2014)

Wir waren über das lange Wochenende das erste und, definitiv nicht das letzte mal in Bischofsmais. Die Strecken sind einfach super und haben einfach richtig flow, besonder die DH Strecke und der obere Teil der Fr Strecke haben es mir absolut angetan.
Was mir allerdings absolut sauer aufgestoßen ist sind die Leute die auf den Strecken mitten im Weg stehen bzw. einfahren. Sich die Strecke bei der ersten Abfahrt genau anschauen, einzelne Sektionen abgehen usw. ist richtig und habe ich auch so gemacht. Aber dann haltet euch doch bitte inklusive Bike neben ! der Strecke auf. Grüße auch an die Personen wegen denen ich eine Bodenprobe nehmen durfte (wegen oben genanntem Problem), habe mich selbst gewundert das ich danach so ruhig geblieben bin.

Jedenfalls hat es uns allen so gut gefallen, dass wir dieses Jahr definitiv nochmal runter fahren werden. Kleiner Wehrmutstropen ist, dass wenn man ausreichend Abfahrten schaffen will man immer Schlepplift fahren muss


----------



## LA-Chiller (2. Juni 2014)

War das im evil eye! Beim Stepup? Dann hab ich es gesehen und muss dir echt recht geben! Wird immer schlimmer am gk..


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2014)

Sorry Leute, aber an einem langen Wochenende bei gutem Wetter treibt es halt alle möglichen Leute in einen Bikepark. Und da bleibt es nicht aus, dass da auch Amateure dabei sind, die evtl. zum ersten Mal einen richtigen DH fahren. Und die stellen sich entsprechend "blöd" an. Hatte das auch schon, dass da jemand mitten auf der Strecke angehalten hat, weil sein Handy geklingelt hat. 
Das sind dann die Tage, an denen man eben nicht auf Bestzeit fährt...

Und zum Thema Protektoren: Wer ist mehr gefährdet ? Die Familie mit Kindern, die im Schritttempo den Flowtrail runterstochert oder die Heizdüsen, die im Rudel und Adrenalinrausch da runterfetzen ?


----------



## LA-Chiller (2. Juni 2014)

Naja - wenn ich ein Kind im alter von 10-12 Jahren - mit cc-bike cc-Klamotten und nem Tourenhelm in der freeride antreffe denk ich wirklich drüber nach ob manche Eltern da nicht die Aufsichtspflicht verletzen! Der arme Junge ist alle 2 Meter abgestiegen und hatte sichtlich Angst und keinen Spaß! 
Der Vater stand dann 50 Meter weiter und hat seelenruhig auf seinem fully gewartet...
Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen hab ich mir da nur noch gedacht...


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2014)

Flow Country ist doch nicht der Freeride... Auf dem Freeride hat eine Familie bestimmt keinen Spaß, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (2. Juni 2014)

Der Vater wollte vlt einfach nur sein Kind los werden


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juni 2014)

LA-Chiller schrieb:


> War das im evil eye! Beim Stepup? Dann hab ich es gesehen und muss dir echt recht geben!


Nope, war auf der DH Strecke im Abschnitt recht kurz vor dem fetten Stein der mittem im "Weg" liegt.
Es geht garnicht um Bestzeit oder sowas, es geht einfach darum nicht an den beschissensten Stellen im Weg zu stehen. Wenn an manchen Stellen plötzlich wer mittem in Weg steht ist das doch recht beschissen mit der Vollbremsung.


----------



## LA-Chiller (3. Juni 2014)

Der Stein in der dh war echt fies... Hab mich auch erst voll erschrocken... Wurde aber dann entfernt... 
Das mit dem Bremsen vor Hindernissen ist für Anfänger die sich überschätzen normal! Die fahren dann immer volles Rohr auf ein Hindernis zu und bekommen dann Angst... Blöd wenn man da dann grad dahinter ankommt! Zwar hat jeder hat mal angefangen - leichter wäre es aber wenn sie sich vorher mal nen trackwalk geben würden und dann von nem Kumpel drübergezogen werden... 
Hilft nix - wir wollen ja alle nur Spaß haben aber ich hoffe das manche einfach mal ihr Hirn einschalten...


----------



## monstakeule (6. Juni 2014)

Servus. Weiß zufällig wer, ob die Rusel auf der Hengersberger/Schauflinger Seite (Golfplatzkreuzung) noch gesperrt ist?

Gruß


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2014)

http://www.unserradio.de/lokalnachr...gsarbeiten_Vollsperrung_Landratsamt_Umleitung 

LG NIK


----------



## monstakeule (6. Juni 2014)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> http://www.unserradio.de/lokalnachr...gsarbeiten_Vollsperrung_Landratsamt_Umleitung
> 
> LG NIK


 
Danke Nik


----------



## Grossman_nik (6. Juni 2014)

Gerne


----------



## LoonyG (16. Juni 2014)

moin

is im moment unter der woche viel los?, ich mein wg ferien?

greetz


----------



## mfux (7. Juli 2014)

Einen lieben& herzlichen Gruss an die Leute im schwarzen Opel-Transporter mit Leipziger Kennzeichen, gestern ca 19.00Uhr auf der A92 in Deggendorf!!! 
Leutz, die NR is notiert. Man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben. Dann schau ma mal wie cool und hart ihr wirklich seid...
 Dummes, feiges Pack, bleibt wo ihr seit, euch brauchen wir hier ned.
Mfg,
Fux


----------



## LA-Chiller (7. Juli 2014)

Hm - mir ist gestern am GK Parkplatz zwar kein Transporter mit L Nummer aufgefallen...
Aber viel Glück bei der suche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (7. Juli 2014)

Wos is denn passiert?


----------



## mfux (7. Juli 2014)

Ach, Pöbeleien aus' m Auto raus. Kinderkram eigentlich... Aber ärgerlich.


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. Juli 2014)

...und sich in nem Forum drüber aufregen findest du erwachsen?


----------



## mfux (7. Juli 2014)

Für mich passt das so, ja.


----------



## LA-Chiller (7. Juli 2014)

Ich versteh nicht warum das hier gepostet wird? Es war kein Leipziger am Sonntag am GK zu sehen...
Evtl waren die in Saalbach auf Bike&Beats?  Aber hat nix mit GK zu tun...


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. Juli 2014)

evtl waren sie ja auch in Spicak.


----------



## mfux (7. Juli 2014)

Jo, könnt sein. War ein Schuss ins Blaue von mir... Trotzdem, ich wollt das gesagt haben.


----------



## Burnhard (9. Juli 2014)

Sag es doch dann bitte auch wo es jemanden interessiert...


----------



## KrissiRu (27. Juli 2014)

Hab ein paar Photos vom Samstag 26.07.2014 hochgeladen. Viellicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69825


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (27. Juli 2014)

Die Freeride ist momentan der Wahnsinn


----------



## afro-dieter (28. August 2014)

Hat jemand gerade ne aktuelle Info zum Streckenzustand am Geißkopf?
Wir überlegen gerade, spontan von Mittwoch bis Samstag in Kombination mit Spizak hinzufahren.
Kann jemand Pension König oder Schäfflerhof empfehlen?


----------



## LA-Chiller (28. August 2014)

Waren am Sonntag erst - ist eigentlich alles in gutem Zustand - wie immer ist die Downhill flowiger und nicht so verblockt wie die Freeride - lassen sich aber beide gut fahren! 
Viel Spaß und Ride on


----------



## afro-dieter (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Info!
Kann man Zelten am Parkplatz (?) emfpehlen?
Duschen geht auch im Bikewash


----------



## mfux (29. August 2014)

Kann man. Man bekommt auch Schlüssel für Dusche&WC. Für Strom is auch gesorgt. Muss man sich halt anmelden& ne Kleinigkeit zahlen.
Mfg


----------



## LoonyG (30. August 2014)

moin

bei den Königs hab ich früher ein paar mal gewohnt, war ganz nett da

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (30. August 2014)

Ich war gestern am Geisskopf und muss sagen die Strecken waren trotz teilweise sintflutartiger Regenfälle in letzter Zeit echt Top in Schuss!!
Die Jungs waren trotzdem hier und da fleissig am ausbessern. War echt ein super Tag weil auch nicht viel los war


----------



## --HANK-- (21. September 2014)

Servus! Weiß irgendjemand wer gestern am Geißkopf fotografiert hat?


----------



## Grossman_nik (21. September 2014)

Servus schau mal auf Biker in Action auf Facebook, die sind öfters oben.


----------



## Guinness (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Weis wer, ob man in Bischofsmais um diese Jahreszeit noch selbst hochschieben und runterfahren darf?

mfg


----------



## Brixton (11. Dezember 2014)

Da liegt seit heute Schnee. Soviel  dazu...
1-2 mal selbsthochkurbler die auf Tour sind trifft ma öfters an dort.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2014)

Offiziell ist es aber wohl eher nicht erlaubt  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brixton (12. Dezember 2014)

Auf die Frage bin ich nicht eingegangen ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich gemerkt ... Wollt's nur gesagt haben 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grossman_nik (15. Dezember 2014)

Hochschieben ist kein Problem, gibt ja eine Forststrasse.  Nur mit dem Auto hochfahren ist verboten ;-)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (1. Mai 2015)

Soooooooo...

erster Tag heute. Wie schauts aus? Wo sind die Heimkommer? 

Morgen fahren oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (2. Mai 2015)

Wirklich gut geht momentan nur die freeride und die dh zum Großteil. Wegen den Regenschauern sind die gesandeten Strecken ziemliche schlammlöcher. Letzte Nacht has leider auch wieder durchgeregnet.
Bin heute trotzdem wieder oben. Vllt sieht man ja den ein oder anderen (gelbes nukeproof scalp, schwarzes tld Outfit)


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Mai 2015)

Nkay...Schlammis rauf, Klickies runter 

Ihr könnt ja morgen gerne mal den verkaterten Dicken auf dem weissen Makulu boxen,man sieht sich


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. Mai 2015)

Gibts interessante neue Stellen und/oder Sprünge?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Mai 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Gibts interessante neue Stellen und/oder Sprünge?



So..wieder da..

Eigentlich nicht unglaublich sichtbar,aber grad in der DH sind viele interessante, geile kleine Sachen neu gebastelt. Streckenführung im ganz oberen Teil leicht anders, Wiesengap schön gemacht, viele kleine neue Minikicker. 

Alles in allem wurde wohl schon viel gemacht, ich habs gemerkt, als ich die Big Mama auf der 4x fuchtbar Nosedive eigspitzlt bin, weil die auf einmal määächtig aufs HR kickt..Die Leute ham da aber schon mit Standing Ovations gewartet, weils scheinbar nicht nur mir so ging


----------



## Deleted 148456 (15. Mai 2015)

Servus, weis jemand wer der nette Herr war, der heute auf dem Flow Country Fotos gemacht hat? Gibt's die Bilder dann evtl mal online?


----------



## IkilledKenny (15. Mai 2015)

Konnte auf der dh ehrlich gesagt nix neues finden ist zwar gut hergerichtet aber sonst 1:1 wie letztes Jahr


----------



## BderBiker (15. Mai 2015)

hätte auch interesse an den Fotos von heute 15.5. am Flow Coutry. Bitte um Info, falls wer den Fotografen kennt.
B.


----------



## Guinness (16. Mai 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/BikerInAction?

Die waren anscheinend die letzten Wochenenden immer dort fotografieren, einfach die nächsten Tage verfolgen, ob noch was vom 15. gepostet wird


----------



## BderBiker (16. Mai 2015)

Guinness schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/BikerInAction?
> 
> Die waren anscheinend die letzten Wochenenden immer dort fotografieren, einfach die nächsten Tage verfolgen, ob noch was vom 15. gepostet wird


  cool, danke für die Info !
B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (16. Mai 2015)

Merce


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2015)

Schaut auf den Bilder so aus, als wäre am Donnerstag ziemlich viel los gewesen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Konnte auf der dh ehrlich gesagt nix neues finden ist zwar gut hergerichtet aber sonst 1:1 wie letztes Jahr



Kann natürlich sein, dass die Sachen schon wieder in Grund und Boden gefahren wurden..


----------



## klana_radikala (19. Mai 2015)

Ich war am Sonntag da, hat eigentlich alles ganz gut gepasst muss ich sagen 

Ist hier zufällig der Fotograf unterwegs dem ich gebannt in die Linse gestarrt hab als es mich auf der 4-X fast geholt hätte?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Mai 2015)

So...dann mal auf!


----------



## spex (1. Juni 2015)

Gestern auf'm Flow Country........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotzifotzi (4. Juni 2015)

wie wars denn heute mit wartezeiten? evtl würd ich morgen hinterfahren, aber wenns überlaufen is wie sau hab ich keinen bock...


----------



## Infernal (5. Juni 2015)

Also gestern ist mir echt der Hut hochgegangen...

Ich bin wahrlich der letzte der Probleme mit Anfängern in einem Bikepark hat, ich nehme selbst regelmäßig welche an den Geisskopf mit, weil sich die Strecken da so schön im Niveau unterscheiden. Aber gestern wars krass.

Da war z.B. die eine Familie die da gestern ZWEIMAL an einer der schnellsten Stellen aufm Flow Country stand, (Das Stück mit den kleinen Sprüngen durchn Wald, wo es danach auf so Pflastersteinen runter in ne links rechts Schikane geht. Und zwar mitten auf der Fahrbahn. Nachm ersten mal sollte man es doch eigentlich gelernt haben, aber beim zweiten aufeinandertreffen schickt Mami Ihre Brut OHNE zu kucken ob da vielleicht wer kommt einfach so los. Gut das ICH in dem Fall dazu gelernt habe und vorher schon langsamer gemacht habe, mit "normalem" Tempo hätte ich den kurzen an der Stelle Vollgas umgemäht, so knapp vor mir wie die den los geschickt hatte.

Nachmittag wurde es auf der Freeride dann lustig. Da werden dann die Tourenfahrer die von der Flowcountry gehört haben und auch mal so einen Bikepark ausprobieren wollten mutiger und wagen sich dort hin. Ist ja alles auch garkein Problem, die Strecken sind schließlich für alle da. Nur wenn man die Strecke am Rand entlang läuft um sich die Line anzusehen sollte man halt nicht gefühlte 10 Meter vor einem ankommenden Fahrer ohne zu kucken die Seiten wechseln wollen. Wieder gut das ICH bereits dazu gelernt hatte, Siehe oben.

Downhill war etwas besser, aber auch hier hätte ich sowohl beim oberen Wiesengap beinahe einen Mitgenommen der wohl "mal kucken" wollte, wie auch beim unteren Roadgap einen der von der Seite kommend los fahren wollte. An den zwei Stellen kann man halt leider nicht langsamer machen

Auf die Evil Eye ließ sich leider nicht ausweichen, war gesperrt...

Insgesamt gestern also ein heißer Tag mit vielen Leuten und gezwungener Maßen recht gemütlichen Abfahren zur Vermeidung von Verkehrsunfällen...

Achja, und dem nächsten den ich höre der mein die Flow Country sei "total zerbombt" und "ungepflegt" ziehe ich die Löffel lang, das ist MTB und kein Kindergeburtrstag zefix noch eins...


----------



## PlanB (6. Juni 2015)

Kann das leider sehr gut nachvollziehen. Allerdings habe ich weniger Probleme mit unerfahrenen Anfängern als vielmehr mit Leuten, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten. Da wird an unmöglichen Stellen im DH gewartet, angeschaut oder reingerollt, ohne sich zumindest mal mit nem kurzen Blick nach hinten abzusichern. Das Gehör könnte in solchen Fällen auch wertvolle Dienste leisten, wird aber meistens gänzlich ignoriert. Anfahrt Dropbatterie/Tableline ist auch so ein Brennpunkt, wo den Leuten, die mit Schwung vom Flow oder Freeride kommen, regelmäßig und völlig kopflos vor die Karre gefahren wird. Dass evtl. auch mal einer auf die Dropbatterie hoch will, wird gar nicht erst in Erwägung gezogen, und so wird munter direkt in der Anfahrt geparkt. Zum Schreien manchmal, wirklich...

Und die Flow ist definitiv "zerbombt", besonders wenn man sie mit dem geleckten Zustand zur Eröffnung vergleicht. Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Verkehr, da kommen die Shaper nicht hinterher. "Ride, don't slide" - vielleicht sollte man auch hier mal ein paar solcher Schilder aufstellen, diese trailzerstörende Blockierbremserei ist nämlich wirklich eine weit verbreitete Seuche.

Dass der Evil Eye allerdings seit Wochen abgesperrt ist und das mitten in der Hauptsaison ärgert mich schon etwas. Jetzt haben sie neuerdings den allerersten Stepdown abgerissen und so halb neu gemacht, jetzt sieht es wenigstens so aus, als würde dran gearbeitet, außerdem hält man dadurch offenbar wirksam die "Schwarzfahrer" fern. Ich hoffe die Jungs nehmen bei der Renovierung jetzt bald mal Fahrt auf...


----------



## Muckal (8. Juni 2015)

Ich war u.a. gestern dort. War ziemlich wenig los, dadurch trauten sich viele schwächere Fahrer auf Freeride und DH nehme ich an. War aber noch gut zu machen. Was mich extrem nervt ist dieses ständige gemotze weil die Freeride und DH so "ruppig" sind und "null flow" haben. Hallo? Sind wir hier beim Rennradlslalom? Wenn man "flowig" auf ebener Strecke unterwegs sein will soll man eben auf der Flow oder gleich auf der Ruselbergstraße bleiben! Ja, die Flow hat enige Bremswellen, vor der Schickane, die Infernal erwähnt, ist ein richtiges Loch, aber bitte...Enduros und Downhiller die Flow runter scheuchen und dann wegen ein paar Wellen rumheulen? Vielleicht sollte man wirklich mal über ein Rennrad nachdenken!? 
Eine Frage: für was ist der neue Anlieger am Anfang der Evil Eye nach dem Steinkicker gut? Zum Reinspringen zu klein und eine Kurver ist nicht wirklich da 
Positiv zu bemerken ist, dass die Leute mittlerweile recht gut zwischen "links" und "rechts" unterscheiden können, Stichwort Schlepper/Sessel  Und der Mini-Pumptrack am Wirtshaus find ich auch sehr cool


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Juni 2015)

Die Wanderer regen mich eher nicht auf, mei, lustig anzusehen, irgendwann wenns scheppert bin ich nicht schuld..auf einer Wettkampfstrecke ham die nix verloren.
Fand nur die Kevins krass, ab 18, schön mit Loch im Ohr, "Diddie and Friends" oder sowas..schon mal was von Trailetiquette gehört? Alter..Schön auf den Tables campen, schleppliftspur hochbremsen (?) sofort und mitten auf der Strecke in die Eisen gehen, wenn man am Fotografen vorbei ist, nicht vorbeilassen, dumm anmotzen usw..freu mich schon auf ein nächstes mal mit euch 



Park selber fand ich in einem guten Zustand vor. Läuft doch. Mein Gott, es ist ein Downhill. Wenn man das ändern will, muss man Kevin aber auch beibringen, nicht IN, sondern VOR den Kurven zu bremsen..


----------



## Xenion (9. Juni 2015)

Werd demnächst auch mal wieder an den GK fahren. 
Werd dann mal schauen ob ich mir dann die Freeride schon "richtig" fahren trau. 

Bin auch "Park-Anfänger" und war das erste mal vor drei Wochen dort. 
Da keine Ferien waren und auch nicht sooo super Wetter war es relativ ruhig und die Leute die da waren, warn überwiegend super nett und haben auch mal Tipps gegeben oder gesagt nur keine Hektik usw. wenn sie eigentlich schneller gekonnt hätten.
Das hat mir viel Sicherheit gegeben und dadurch macht's auch als Anfänger mehr Spaß. 
War mit nem Kumpel da der schon lange fährt und der hat mir dann auch viel gezeigt und bissl die "Verhaltensregeln" im Park erklärt. 

Was ich dagegen auch nicht verstanden habe ist tatsächlich auch der Zustand der Flow Country. 
Die Bremswellen sind teilweise an Stellen wo man dann als Anfänger schonmal zu tun hat das Rad in der Spur zu halten und wo ich mich frage, warum bremst man an der Stelle so heftig, dass solche "Waschbretter" entstehen?? 
Aber nach ein paar Abfahrten weiß man dann schon die Stellen und bügelt drüber. 

Haben dann aber selber mal so "Spezialisten" auf der Flow vor uns gehabt... Voll durchgestylt mit modischem Outfit und Downhillern in der ~5000€ Preisklasse und dann muss man als Neuling mit nem "alten" Enduro, der denkt er hält den ganzen Verkehr auf erst langsam machen, weil sie mehr bremsen als fahren aber auch ned mal dran denken aus der Spur zu fahren und dann muss man noch fast ins Gebüsch brettern, weil's plötzlich mitten in der Strecke rumstehen... und dann schauens einen noch so an nach dem Motto "was willst du mit deinem alten Glump überhaupt im Park"... Da hat mein Kumpel auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt und gemeint solche gibt's in jedem Park.


----------



## rotzifotzi (9. Juni 2015)

Also wir waren am Freitag hinten und Wartezeiten waren vollkommen in Ordnung sofern man den Schlepper fahren kann. Wir haben kein einziges Mal gewartet und sind auf 12 Abfahrten gekommen - basst. Es wäre sicherlich sinnvoll vorallem für den Flowcountry ne Einweisung für Neulinge zu bekommen - habe selber Kids und würde die nicht da runterschicken ohne dass ich hinten das Patrolien-Boot mache. In Zeiten von Strava gibts dann doch einige die der KOM wichtiger ist als Umsicht/Vorsicht - is leider auch so. Bin selber hinter nem Kurzen die Hälfte runtergecruist, da sich der Vordermann eben erst rantasten musste. Scheiss drauf, wieder hoch und nochmal 

Die Bergwacht hatte einiges zu tun - kamen selber zu 4 Unfällen in DH und Freeride mit Knochenbrüchen - hoffe dass die Betroffenen bald wieder fit sind.

Ride Free!


----------



## Infernal (11. Juni 2015)

Ist der Evil Eye eigentlich mittlerweile mal fertig? Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich am WE an Geisskopf fahren soll oder mal nach 6 Park Wochenenden am Stück nen faulen aufm Sofa einlegen soll... Hängt jetzt nicht zwingen davon ab ob Evil Eye ja oder nein, aber wäre für die Entscheidung schon interessant....


----------



## xc9 (11. Juni 2015)

Infernal schrieb:


> Ist der Evil Eye eigentlich mittlerweile mal fertig? Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich am WE an Geisskopf fahren soll oder mal nach 6 Park Wochenenden am Stück nen faulen aufm Sofa einlegen soll... Hängt jetzt nicht zwingen davon ab ob Evil Eye ja oder nein, aber wäre für die Entscheidung schon interessant....


 Also am WE sahs nicht aus als wär der bald fertiggestellt .


----------



## Infernal (11. Juni 2015)

Meeehhh... schade auch. Irgendwie reizt mich der geisskopf dieses jahr einfach nicht so besonders... liegt aber vorallem daran das es die verbundkarte geisskopf/spicak nicht mehr gibt... weiß eigentlich wer woran das liegt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2015)

Neues Liftkarten-System in Spicak. Die haben kein Skidata mehr sondern irgendwas anderes. Deshalb muss man auch mit der Gravity Card erst in den Shop und bekommt dort ne normale Tageskarte gegen Vorlage der Gravity Card.


----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

Wie ist eigentlich Spicak vom Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecken? Von mir hier ist der nur ein wenig weiter weg als GK. Kann man da als "Park-Anfänger" auch fahren oder lieber vorher noch ein paar mal GK zum Technik üben?


----------



## Muckal (12. Juni 2015)

Black friday und forest Virgin sind gut machbar für Anfänger


----------



## Infernal (12. Juni 2015)

Kommt drauf an wie Anfänger... also wenn man die freeride und DH am geisskopf halbwegs sicher runterkommt ist spicak super machbar, für blutige Anfänger ist das steinfeld auf Black friday und die steinstufen im ersten wäldchen von forest Virgin ne kleine herausforderung, aber sicher machbar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juni 2015)

kann man doch beides Umfahren, oder?
Spicak rumpelt etwas mehr, ist aber nicht zwingend schwerer.


----------



## Muckal (12. Juni 2015)

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch: flow oder nicht flow?


----------



## Infernal (12. Juni 2015)

Ob die umfahrung vom steinfeld auf Black friday nun einfacher ist oder nicht kann man sich jetzt streiten xD. Find beides schön zu fahren. Die Stufe auf der forest Virgin wüsste ich jetzt keine umfahrung, wirklich schwer ist die aber auch nicht...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

Naja also so fahr ich schon länger und auf meinen Trails daheim sind teilweise auch Stücke dabei die sich vor der Freeride am Geisskopf ned verstecken müssen.  Nur in nem Park war ich halt bis auf einmal GK noch nicht, aber das hat mir super gefallen und hab mir daraufhin gleich ne ordentliche Ausrüstung zugelegt.

Im Park ist schon der Unterschied, dass es halt ganz anders beansprucht, wenn's ne lange Strecke ist. 
Würde halt dann die Drops und großen Sprünge für'n Anfang auslassen.


----------



## sneakerzoom (12. Juni 2015)

Hatte letztes WE auch meine Bikepark-Entjungferung in Spicak und es war hammergeil! Drops und fiese Stellen kann man umfahren und die Black Friday is echt machbar! War mit meinem Tee (Enduro) unterwegs und es war echt voll ok.

Mir hats allerdings auch stark geholfen, dass ich coole Leut von daheim im Gepäck hatte, die mich "eingewiesen" haben!
Viel Spaß dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Juni 2015)

mir hädma fei a an Spicak-Thread, so waaars ned


----------



## Infernal (12. Juni 2015)

Joa, stimmt eigentlich... sry! Wie is eigentlich die neue you go First zum fahren? Hatte die letzten zwei we immer keine zeit mal rüber zu schauen, Anfänger Begleitung War angesagt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xenion (12. Juni 2015)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> mir hädma fei a an Spicak-Thread, so waaars ned


Den hab ich vorhin auch grad entdeckt und mal abonniert


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Juni 2015)

Infernal schrieb:


> Joa, stimmt eigentlich... sry! Wie is eigentlich die neue you go First zum fahren? Hatte die letzten zwei we immer keine zeit mal rüber zu schauen, Anfänger Begleitung War angesagt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk




is ja koa Stress

Genau so wie die YouGo. Eigentlich. 
Es macht hald schon sinn dass man sie erstmal mit jemanden fährt der die Strecke kennt. Es gäb  hier und da schon ein paar ganz nützliche Hinweise


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. Juni 2015)

Jo mei, dann wollma a mal


----------



## Xenion (16. Juni 2015)

Sonntag war super! Die Flow zwar a bissl staubig aber sonst alles gut zu fahren. Hat aber auch a paar sauber zerlegt  
War wer dort von euch? Wir waren vormittags und da wars bis Mittag relativ ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneakerzoom (16. Juni 2015)

Allgemein recht ruhig! Aber ganz angenehm und immer a Platzerl für a Weissbier frei


----------



## Xenion (16. Juni 2015)

Ja hab sogar mal "gemütlich" die DH runter fahren können ohne dass man von hinten überrollt wird und auf der Flow war auch kein Stau... 
Bin sogar das erste Mal Schlepper gefahren und das ohne rauszufliegen  
Und die Jumpline hab ich mich auch getraut zu fahren, allerdings muss ich noch üben, vor allem das man mit mehr Schwung drüber muss, damit man schön landet und ned aufn Table  aber das wird auch noch


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (21. Juni 2015)

Heute war es super. Sehr wenig los und der DH in perfektem Zustand, mit ein paar kleinen Neuerungen im unteren Bereich. Lob an die Streckenbauer/-pfleger! Und Dank kurzem Regen- und Graupelintermezzo konnte man sich auch mal wieder so richtig einsauen...draußen spielen macht einfach Spaß


----------



## Muckal (21. Juni 2015)

Was außer dem höher gezogenen Anlieger in der S-Kurve kurz vorm Ende ist denn an der unteren DH neu? Hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (21. Juni 2015)

Genau das Stück meine ich, der Doppelanlieger rechts usw, das war vor 2 Wochen noch nicht.


----------



## xrated (21. Juni 2015)

Was ist einfacher als Anfänger, Geisskopf DH oder Struggle in Spicak?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2015)

Weder noch ?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Was ist einfacher als Anfänger, Geisskopf DH oder Struggle in Spicak?




Als Anfänger haste wohl auf beiden Strecken guten Chancen!


----------



## xrated (21. Juni 2015)

Anfänger heisst bei mir nicht das ich noch nie im Park war. Aber irgendwann hat man die anderen Strecken schon zu oft gefahren.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2015)

Ach so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Was ist einfacher als Anfänger, Geisskopf DH oder Struggle in Spicak?



Also ich war zwar schon länger nicht mehr da aber ich fand Bmais zum eingrooven besser wobei man den DH nicht gleich blind fahren kann/sollte. Sind aber beides machbare Strecken Spicak ist halt steiniger und Bmais smoother..


----------



## Muckal (22. Juni 2015)

Ich finde die DH am GK einfacher, mag aber auch dran liegen, dass ich da öfter bin.


----------



## Xenion (22. Juni 2015)

Also ich kenn zwar nur die DH am GK, aber die bin ich schon beim zweiten Mal Park mit nem 160mm Bike gefahren.  Hab halt die Sprünge ausgelassen aber ansonsten hab ich die jetzt nicht sooo schwierig gefunden...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Juni 2015)

Geisskopf ist vielleicht wirklich einfacher. Sobald man die Line hat ist er auch mit einem kleineren Bike machbar.

Eins ham beide Strecken gemein: Sie beissen gnadenlos zu...


----------



## Pudelreiter (22. Juni 2015)

Ich schließ mich meinen Vorrednern an. Downhill am gk ist auf jeden Fall einfacher für Anfänger. Beim struggle sind schon viele fiese Stellen, vor allem in den steinfeldern (und von denen gibts da genug^^)


----------



## zichl (22. Juni 2015)

Xenion schrieb:


> Also ich kenn zwar nur die DH am GK, aber die bin ich schon beim zweiten Mal Park mit nem 160mm Bike gefahren.  Hab halt die Sprünge ausgelassen aber ansonsten hab ich die jetzt nicht sooo schwierig gefunden...


Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie man es fährt.  Ich bin die freeride am GK auch mit 160 mm problemlos gefahren, allerdings war das jetzt schon ein rechtes stolpern. Und zweites mal Park, das sagt nichts aus über das Fahrkönnen. Kommt halt extrem drauf an wie deine trails aussehen die du sonst so fährst.


----------



## Muckal (22. Juni 2015)

Freeride am Geisskopf geht auch mitm Hardtail. DH kommt man damit auch runter, beides schon gemacht, ob´s Spass macht ist ja eine andere Frage. Ich würde mal ganz kühn behaupten am GK reichen dir 140mm vorne und hinten um alles halbwegs flüssig fahren zu können.


----------



## xrated (22. Juni 2015)

Die Freeride fand ich letztes Jahr mit Enduro und mieser Gabel sogar relativ einfach aber bei der DH hab ich gar nicht gewusst wo man überhaupt fahren soll und musste ständig anhalten.


----------



## Xenion (22. Juni 2015)

Downhill "einfach" paar Meter vorausschauen und ne Line suchen, den Rest regelt Fahrwerk und Körper  
Aber obs fürs Material so gut is bei nem "Light-Freerider"... Hat schon ein paar mal ordentlich gerumpelt... richtig stehen geblieben bin ich nur mal als es mir das Pedal an so nem fetten Baumstumpf aufgestellt hat und dann auf der andern Seite gegens Schienbein  
Aber sonst findet man eigentlich immer schön nen Weg zwischen den Steinen durch... und bei den Drops lieber mit Schwung drüber  das letzte Stück haben wir aber dann ausgelassen und sind die 4x runter 






zichl schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie man es fährt.  Ich bin die freeride am GK auch mit 160 mm problemlos gefahren, allerdings war das jetzt schon ein rechtes stolpern. Und zweites mal Park, das sagt nichts aus über das Fahrkönnen. Kommt halt extrem drauf an wie deine trails aussehen die du sonst so fährst.



Vollgas natürlich ned beim ersten Mal, aber vor allem der erste Teil ist nicht viel anspruchsvoller (bis auf die Sprünge) als ein paar meiner Trails daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (22. Juni 2015)

Der unterste Teil von der DH, also von der Mittelstation weg (da wo die Arschlöcher immer mitten im Streckenverlauf stehen und schauen), ist bis auf die Einfach super easy und schön flüssig zu fahren, da hast was verpasst Xenion. Wer Angst ums Material hat sollte evtl ne andere Sportart wählen


----------



## Muckal (22. Juni 2015)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Xenion (22. Juni 2015)

Ja das mit dem Material war eher ne Frage/Feststellung/Vermutung  wie lang es die Crossmax SX mitmachen wird sich zeigen, kommt halt dann mal ein "fetter" Laufradsatz drauf wenn's is  

Hab mir grad vor ner Minute ein Video von der DH angeschaut und mir genau das gedacht... Das letzte Stück ist ja fast flowig  Naja hab ich wenigstens nen Grund nächstes mal nochmal durchzufahren


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn man in Bmais auf der DH Strecke die Sprünge nur ab- oder umfährt ist die Strecke sogar deutlich einfacher als der Freeride.
Geht ja meist nur gerade aus und die Strecke ist dazu sehr breit.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juni 2015)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wenn man in Bmais auf der DH Strecke die Sprünge nur ab- oder umfährt ist die Strecke sogar deutlich einfacher als der Freeride.
> Geht ja meist nur gerade aus und die Strecke ist dazu sehr breit.



Da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht.


----------



## Muckal (28. Juni 2015)

Freeride war heute geil  Schöne Schlammschlacht an paar Stellen, v.a. zwischen Drop und folgendem Stepdown 
Falls dieses Jahr noch jemand die Evil Eye fahren will sollte er sich evtl ein paar Leute organisieren und die paar Bretter selber ran spaxen, da sieht alles immer noch genauso aus wie vor etlichen Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2015)

Scheisse warum reparieren die das nicht? Find das immer doof wenn der volle Preis verlangt wird aber ganze Strecken zu sind...


----------



## Xenion (28. Juni 2015)

Naja am GK zahlst ja nicht direkt für die Strecke sonder für'n Lift. 
Wenn du selber raufstrampelst kostets nix. 
Aber frag mich auch warums das nicht herrichten, evtl. wird's aus ihrer Sicht eh nicht so viel genutzt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2015)

Kenn jetzt konkret die Situation nicht aber wenn ich da extra hineiere will ich auch die Strecken fahren die im Programm stehen. Je weniger Strecken der Park hat desto blöder ist es wenn die dann schlecht gewartet oder zu sind...


----------



## mfux (28. Juni 2015)

Dumme Sache, aber: Park& Lift gehören nicht zusammen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2015)

Ja das ist ja öfter so aber gerade wenn der liftbetreiber den Preis diktieren kann muss sich der Park betreiben ins Zeug legen sonst wird es halt so wir in Todtnau...


----------



## Muckal (28. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es wird an den falschen Stellen "gewartet" und verbessert. Die für die Evil Eye essentiellen Northshores werden nicht fertig gestellt, aber es werden da und in der Freeride Anlieger höher gebaut? Klar, ist ganz nett, v.a. heute beim Schlamm war der Gold wert, aber das dann eine ganze Strecke gesperrt wird wegen paar Brettern? Warum wurde der erste Holzsprung in der Evil Eye eigentlich abgerissen? Der sah Ende letzten Jahres noch nicht allzu vermodert aus?

@ Tabletop: du könntest am GK alle Strecken bis auf den Flow Country schließen und hättest immer noch 80-90% der Leute befriedigt. Nimm dir wenn du mal wieder da bist ne halbe Stunde oben am Lift Zeit und schau dir an wo die Leute fahren, v.a. wenn es mal nicht trocken ist, wie heute. 90% FC und der Rest verteilt sich im Moment auf Freeride und DH.


----------



## MrWheely (12. Juli 2015)

Ist der evil Eye mittlerweile wieder offen? Oder weis jmd.ob sich da im Laufe der kommenden Woche noch was tut?


----------



## luxaltera (12. Juli 2015)

Dieses we jedenfalls noch nicht


----------



## veitk (17. Juli 2015)

warum sollten die auch was tun. lift ist ständig voll. thema erledigt. 

war samstag - montag in spicak, kein einziges mal angestanden und ein viel interessanterer park.


----------



## Xenion (17. Juli 2015)

Will morgen biken geh'n. Was meint ihr Spicak oder GK? Ok ich weiß ist der GK Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (17. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr Samstags oft A-Line. Is halt teils langwierig mit der Fliegerei...


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juli 2015)

veitk schrieb:


> warum sollten die auch was tun. lift ist ständig voll. thema erledigt.
> 
> war samstag - montag in spicak, kein einziges mal angestanden und ein viel interessanterer park.



Gestern haben sie zumindest an der Evil Eye gearbeitet, dauert aber wohl noch etwas, bis sie fertig sind. Hat noch nach viel Arbeit ausgesehen. Aber der Lift war dafür leer  ...hatten den Park fast für uns alleine


----------



## Xenion (19. Juli 2015)

Auf der Facebook Seite haben sie bekanntgegeben, dass die Evil Eye seit gestern wieder offen ist.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juli 2015)

Also ich lese das auf ihre Homepage:
"Wir haben am Samstag, den 18. Juli die Evil Eye für Euch wieder eröffnet. Die Bauarbeiten sind noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, aber wir Arbeiten daran die Strecke zeitnah komplett zu erneuern." so, dass sie nur am Samstag teilweise geöffnet worden ist. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn sie die schon komplett fertig gemacht hätten. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ansonsten der Trail weiterhin geschlossen bleibt, vor allem unter der Woche, wenn daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Muckal (19. Juli 2015)

De erste Brücke und de kleine wall sind fertig, der Rest und die große Brücke (zersägt und muss umfahren werden)  sind so wie bisher. Untere DH hat zwei neue Anlieger im offenen Teil vor dem S gekriegt, die sind cool geworden!


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (21. August 2015)

Auf'm DH hat sich in den letzten Wochen einiges geändert, ist jetzt noch schneller und flowiger zu fahren. Lob an's Shaper-Team, waren heute den ganzen Tag auf'm DH im Einsatz. Die Freeride ist momentan auch top zu fahren.


----------



## veitk (22. August 2015)

kann ich bestätigen, downhill sind ein paar schöne sachen dabei die es leichter machen. evil eye stark entschärft. die haben kein bock mehr auf krankenwägen  die freeride ist unverändert und gut.


----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Also eins Vorweg, ich bin nicht der Super Pro und noch eher Anfänger. Vermutlich war ich auch etwas zu langsam aber an der Stelle:






Bin ich mit dem Vorderrad genau in einem Stein gelandet (links davon im Bild) und das WE war mit einer Prellung gelaufen





Und ca. 2 Kurven davor ist so eine Art naturbelassener Gap, ich bin da voll mit dem Hinterrad in den Gegenhang gesprungen. Da stauchts einen derart rein. Könnte man ja wenigstens ein Schild hinmachen.

Die Freeride ist im unteren Teil auch übelst zerbombt, kein Spass die rüttelei.


----------



## veitk (22. August 2015)

ich schau mir die strecke vorher in ruhe an bzw. tu erst mal kucken wie die anderen da so springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (22. August 2015)

Und da wunderst du dich? Das ist halt nicht der Flow Country... Hier sollte man schon mal schauen was man machen muss bevor man da drüber fliegt. Die dh schon entschärft genug. Und die freeride ist halt ruppig. Das muss so. Wenn du schnell genug wärst fliegst du über den meisten Holter und Polter eh rüber. Gleiches gilt für die harte Landung. 
Selbst die Profiles machen vorher nen trailwalk... Die dh bin ich noch nie in einem Zug runter ohne mir vorher jede einzelne blinde Landung genau anzuschauen und mir die line einzuprägen. Meistens bin ich 4-6 Abfahrten damit beschäftigt und danach läufst dann... Ungeduld wird halt bestraft...


----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Ich hab mir das vorher schon angeschaut, bin beim ersten Mal immer aussen rum gefahren aber hab mich dann teilweise auch vertan (wo war das gleich, hat beim dritten Mal dann doch leider nicht so geklappt). Finde die Strecke ist sehr schwer einzuprägen weil alles ähnlich aussieht. Ein paar Schilder könnte man ja wohl wirklich hinstellen wo ein Drop oder Gap ist. In Spicak ist alles gekennzeichnet, wobei ich die Struggle aber nicht gefahren bin.
Und die 2 Steine in dem Bild oben müssen da auch nicht wirklich rumstehen wenn man da normal drüber fliegt.

Bei der Freeride war ich auch nicht der einzige der sich beschwert hat und letztes Jahr war das noch nicht so krass meine ich.

Und Flow Country ist der reinste Kindergarten gegen die anderen Strecken.


----------



## klana_radikala (22. August 2015)

Wenns dich so stört musst du ja nicht hin fahren?

Ich bin mir auf dem DH auch oft nicht sicher welcher Stein da gerade vor mir liegt, da gibts dann 2 Optionen:

1.: ausweichen

2.: mit genügend Geschwindigkeit drüber und sehen wos einen ausspuckt


----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Ja hinterher kann man sicher schlau daherreden was man statt dessen hätte tun sollen. 
Und wenn man springt dann sieht man diese 2 besagten Steine eben erst nach dem Absprung und woher soll man vorher wissen wie schnell man da fahren muss wenn man den Sprung zum ersten Mal fährt, irgendwann ists immer das erste Mal. Wenn man von unten guckt dann sieht das auch total anders aus.
Ich finde nur ein paar Stellen etwas verbesserungswürdig, wenn ihr das anders sieht dann sorry eure Zeit verschwendet zu haben.
An sich finde ich ist die DH die interessanteste Strecke dort.


----------



## Schoasdromme (22. August 2015)

Du fährst Downhill und beschwerst dich über Felsen/Steine auf der Strecke
Sachen gibts.


----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Lies mal das, vielleicht wirds dann ein wenig klarer:
http://mtb-zeit.de/bikepark-whistler-vorbildfunktion-fuer-europa/
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/bi...lustgarten-oder-survival-parcours/a22597.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (22. August 2015)

Ich versteh schon was du meinst, aber ich finds eigentlich ganz schön daß eine Strecke da ist die man sich (immer wieder) 'erarbeiten' muß.
Bin schon recht häufig am Geisskopf, trotzdem ist die DH für mich die ersten beiden Fahrten immer wieder mit Vorsicht zu genießen, ab dann gehts flüssig und immer besser.
Würden jetzt an den Schlüsselstellen Hinweis- und Warnschilder stehn ginge für mich schon ein bisserl der Reiz der Strecke verloren.


----------



## veitk (22. August 2015)

die struggle ist sooooo geil 
ich bin eher noch anfänger und fahre sie nicht komplett durch, aber die lohnt sich wirklich. wurde bei dem cup dort vorletzte woche auch an 1-2 stellen ganz leicht entschärft, die stellen konnte ich jetzt fahren. 

bmais:
die freeride ist sogar etwas weniger ruppig als letztes jahr meine ich. und dürfte gerne noch mehr ruppen 

hab auf der downhill den stein auch beinah erwischt, aber andererseits auch ganz cool wenn mal was im weg ist. fahre ich einen normalen trail außerhalb eines parks sind auch immer sachen im weg. ich finde es hilft mir ein besserer fahrer zu werden.


----------



## scratch_a (23. August 2015)

Also wir hatten vor paar Wochen auch das Gefühl, dass paar Stellen in der Freeride entschärft wurden und sie im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr etwas einfacher zum fahren war. Oder hat inzwischen das Wasser wieder manche Stellen so dermaßen ausgespült?


----------



## mfux (23. August 2015)

Man fährt ne Strecke doch nicht Vollgas, ohne sie genau zu kennen!?
Sachen gibts...


----------



## Schoasdromme (23. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Lies mal das, vielleicht wirds dann ein wenig klarer:
> http://mtb-zeit.de/bikepark-whistler-vorbildfunktion-fuer-europa/
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com/bi...lustgarten-oder-survival-parcours/a22597.html


Ich denke mal, *dir* ist nicht _klar_, was man  hier versucht zu erklären.
Man fährt keine DH Strecke, ohne sie vorher ein/anzusehen.


----------



## PlanB (23. August 2015)

Die Stelle vom Bild ist wirklich tückisch und ein Unfallschwerpunkt, ich bin da voll bei @xrated . Der Sprung ist komplett blind und ähnelt stark einer Passage paar Kurven vorher. Nur liegt hier genau in der Landung ein dicker Steinbrocken. Wenn man abzieht oder bewusst nach links springt, passiert nix, aber das schaffen die wenigsten. Da muss man sich einfach nur mal fünf Minuten hinstellen. Der Stein ist nicht umsonst komplett weiss, da bleibt alle paar Nase lang einer mit irgendwas hängen. Ich habe mir an der Stelle vor drei Jahren tatsächlich schon das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Erste Abfahrt nach dem Motto "Strecke kennste ja noch vom letzten Mal, passt schon...", dann bin ich mit dem Pedal an eben diesem Stein hängen geblieben und mich hats gescheit übern Lenker katapultiert. An der Stelle fliegt man ein bisschen, bis wieder Boden da ist... Die Strecke muss man sich wirklich jedes Mal aufs neue erarbeiten. Das finde ich prinzipiell auch gar nicht schlimm. Aber diese Stelle ist für nen Bikepark einfach unnötig riskant und Grund für viele Stürze, sowas brauchts einfach nicht.

Das Gap paar Kurven vorher finde ich dagegen unkritisch, weil sehr gut einsehbar. Durch den Dropin vom Weg hat man da eigentlich auch mehr als genug Schwung.

Die Freeride finde ich im übrigen ruppiger und technischer als den Downhill. Auf der DH kann man halt schon vieles mit Schwung und Airtime lösen, dafür ist auf der Freeride einfach kein Platz.

So, jetzt aber Sachen packen. Bin mal gespannt, was sie in der Downhill in den letzten Wochen geändert haben.


----------



## luxaltera (23. August 2015)

An die stelle erinnere ich mich auch. Der Stein hat auf jeden Fall ne gute Schicht alu drauf! . Fairerweise muss ich zugeben das auch ich mich hör geärgert habe als ich da ankam. Hatte mir die Strecke angeschaut und auch beim fahren gedacht "wann kommt die kacklandung denn nun". Dann kam sie als ich dachte ich hätte sie magisch verpasst und dann hat's ordentlich geknallt und der dämpfer war auf Anschlag. Glück gehabt. 
Beim nächsten Mal wusste ich's dann. Besseren Denkzettel als einen beinahe Crash gibt's nicht. 
Muss dazusagen das ich auch kein DH Nike mehr habe sondern nunmehr alles mit dem enduro fahre und eh zu den eher vorsichtigeren Fahrern gehöre. Daher ist linienwahl bei mir recht hoch im interessenfeld angesiedelt. Blind da runterballern ist mit 160mm federweg einfach zu spannend. Aber wenn du da mit dem Vorderrad eingeschlagen bist dann warst du eh zu langsam und hättest es lieber umfahren. Aber das weißt da ja nun. 
Wenn Sie diese Stelle entschärfen würden wär ich ich jetzt nicht gleich mit Teer und Federn zur Stelle...  hab nur Angst das die Strecke zu heterogen wird wenn vieles einfach zu fahren ist und auf einmal knallts dann wieder. Solche Sachen machen die Strecke ja anspruchsvoll. 

Vielleicht reichts ja mal die verschiedenen Absprünge mit Farben zu benamen und den Stein den man von weitem gut erkennen kann einfach in gelb, rot, lila oder blau anzusprühen... Dann ist das keine Warnung sondern Orientierungshilfe. Das sollte in Ordnung sein


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hab nur Angst das die Strecke zu heterogen wird wenn vieles einfach zu fahren ist und auf einmal knallts dann wieder. Solche Sachen machen die Strecke ja anspruchsvoll.



Ich finde sowas macht es eher unberechenbar. Und spätestens wenn es kein Beinahecrash mehr ist, wirst du die Stelle verfluchen.


----------



## _arGh_ (23. August 2015)

du musst begreifen, dass das eine downhill ist. 

deine kritik wäre auf einer normalen/gebauten parkstrecke sicher angebracht, nur eben auf der dh nicht.


----------



## hoschik (23. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich finde sowas macht es eher unberechenbar. Und spätestens wenn es kein Beinahecrash mehr ist, wirst du die Stelle verfluchen.



das ist dort einfach der Charakter der Strecke dass man recht viel doubleln muss. DH Strecken werden eh schon genug entschärft. Wenn man es nicht abschätzen kann wie viel Speed man braucht dann von jemandem mitziehen lassen,wenn man demjenigen nicht folgen kann ist man zu langsam,ganz einfach.

Ist leider in letzter Zeit gang und gebe die Strecke fürs eigene Unvermögen Verantwortlich zu machen.

Don't bDlame the track blame the rider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Ja ihr habt schon irgendwo recht aber es geht nur um einen klitzekleinen Stein, der macht doch keinen Unterschied wenn er nicht da ist weil man eh drüberfliegen sollte. Und @PlanB sieht das eben genauso. @luxaltera hats auch fast gelegt.
Ich versteh jetzt wirklich nicht wo das Problem dabei liegt, die Strecke ist durchaus auch für Leute fahrbar die noch nicht jahrelang Park fahren, da muss man doch den Rookies nicht den Spass verderben mit solchen kleinen Stolperfallen. *Mir geht es hier speziell um eine Stelle wie in #3710 im Bild gezeigt und nicht um die gesamte Strecke.*
Gesamt seit Herbst 2014 komme ich jetzt übrigens auf ca. 10 Parktage und hier ist die Fahrt auf Video


----------



## FireGuy (23. August 2015)

Ich versteh das Problem auch nicht, du fährst davor überall um die Sprünge und Hinternisse herum und dort nimmst du die direkte Linie, bist einfach zu langsam und OTB, schreibst du ja selber dass man da normal drüberfliegen sollte. 

Normaler Fahr/Linienfehler, fertig.


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Vielleicht einfach mal alles lesen und verstehen. Ich bin diesen Sprung auch schon zum zweiten Mal gefahren, nur das ich vorher ein Stück weiter rechts neben dem Stein gelandet bin. Das kann man nicht wissen das man da gefälligst weiter zu springen hat.
*Und kann mir bitte endlich jemand sagen was an diesem Stein so wichtig ist das er unbedingt dort stehen muss? Vielleicht kommt ihr mal aus eurer kleinen Welt raus und versetzt euch mal in andere die da nicht wie der letzte Henker runterkrachen?*


----------



## Schoasdromme (23. August 2015)

Hast recht, die Stelle ist echt saublöd, ich umfahre sie meistens
 oder springe weiter nach rechts.
Beschwere dich doch im Bikeshop, 
aber hier rumzuschimpfen ?


----------



## xrated (23. August 2015)

Ich wollte eben hier vorher nochmal rückfragen wie ihr das seht, mit mehr Stimmen im Background hat man da eine bessere Position mit sowas.


----------



## mfux (23. August 2015)

Lächerlich wegen nem Stein so'n Theater machen...Auf der DH-Strecke...
Für Leute wie dich gibts die Flow-Trails.


----------



## klana_radikala (23. August 2015)

Naja, wenn sich jeder nen Stein aussucht der ihn stört sieht die DH bald aus wie die Flow-Country.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. August 2015)

ich weiss, ich bin eher spät dran:





(danke Alex für das Foto, das brauchte ich schon öfter)


----------



## _arGh_ (23. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich wollte eben hier vorher nochmal rückfragen wie ihr das seht, mit mehr Stimmen im Background hat man da eine bessere Position mit sowas.


du hast das also immer noch nicht verstanden, wie das so ist mit dem "downhillen"?

setz dich lieber für gut gebaute freeridestrecken oder so ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. August 2015)

Aber mal ehrlich, grad in der DH kommt man doch fast bei keinem Sprung durch, ohne Vorher genau zu wissen wo man landen sollte. Einstieg DH. Ohne Linie geht's da nicht. Dann der Größere Double, da muss man auch entscheiden ob man schnell genug ist. Steinsprung. Sprung in die Steile Passage vorm Wiesengap. Segler vorm Wiesengap. Wiesengap an sich. Mittlerer Teil. Drop. Rechts Raus den Linken Stein überspringen. Feldwegkreuzung, Double in die Kurve. Dann der von Dir angesprochene. Zwei Segler (Von denen ich den ersten blind noch gefährlicher finde)rechts anfahren, links rüber in die kurve ziehen, die Zwei Segler vorm Zielsprung, Zielsprung,

äh, is schon hart, ja. Aber genau das macht die DH für mich aus. Ich mag die Bremswellen in der Kurve vor den Zielsprungseglern auch nicht, aber what shalls..


----------



## Muckal (24. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich wollte eben hier vorher nochmal rückfragen wie ihr das seht, mit mehr Stimmen im Background hat man da eine bessere Position mit sowas.



Nur weil sich der eine oder andere überfordert fühlt oder zu stolz ist die Chickenlines zu nehmen sollte keine Strecke geändert werden. Wenn du einen Fehler machst und nen Crash hast ist nicht die Strecke schuld! Die DH kann man wunderbar auf Chickenlines durchfahren, es muss aber eben auch Sachen für Leute geben, die auch das Können haben sie zu fahren, der Rest lässt es eben vorerst bleiben, oder trägt die Konsequenzen. Roll the dice, pay the price! Selbiges gilt für die Freeride. Wenn sich die in den letzten Wochen nicht massiv verändert hat dann ist das eine ganz normale Strecke, zumal du ja anscheinend mitm DH Bike unterwegs bist. Wem das nicht gefällt, der soll eben Flow Country fahren oder wo anders hin fahren, oder noch besser, daheim bleiben. Dieses ewige Gejammere...der Bauer und die Badehose par exellence!


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Ich bin hier raus, brauchts gar nichts mehr schreiben. Tolle Ellbogengesellschaft hier.


----------



## mfux (24. August 2015)

Mimimi


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich bin hier raus, brauchts gar nichts mehr schreiben. Tolle Ellbogengesellschaft hier.



ich war letztens beim Klettern, wollte ne 7b+ klettern, aber das war so unverschämt, hatten die Griffe doch nur so winzige Löcher für zwei Finger, denkste ich wäre da raufgekommen? Hab mir gleich die Akku-Hilti geschnappt und die Löcher größer gestemmt, kann ja nicht sein. Danach auf dem Heimweg bin ich noch an ner Turnhalle vorbeigekommen, war gerade Kraft-Dreikampf. Hab ich auch mal reingeschaut, haben die mir gleich mal 150kg beim Bank-Drücken aufgelegt. Aber wie soll ich das schaffen, ist doch viel zu schwer, sollen doch mal die 150kg leichter machen.


(Ja, auf der DH liegen Steine rum, es gibt Sprünge, das war auch ne IXS EDC Strecke. Lerne fahren, mit der Strecke klar kommen, anstatt die Strecke an dein Fahrkönnen anzupassen)


----------



## Muckal (24. August 2015)

@xrated: Vorschlag zur Güte, fahr nach Osternohe, da gibt's keine Überraschungen, ist günstig, klein und fein!
Aber bitte auch da erst die steinigen Teile/Sprünge/Drops begutachten bevor du sie fährst.

Das gleiche Bild am WE am Enduro One am Ochsenkopf. Da wurde u.a. die DH Strecke genutzt. Auf Stage 1 waren da eben 2 Steinfelder die nicht ohne, aber auch nicht gefährlich waren. Ich hab mehrere Stimmen gehört, die meinten das wäre für eine Enduro Anfängerserie zu schwer, man sei ja nicht beim Downhill. Ich fands super und für mich waren die anderen Stages zu flach und tretlastig. Man wollte eben jedem was bieten, ich fands alles in allem sehr gelungen. Wenn einem die Strecken zu schwer sind muss man eben langsam machen oder Abstand nehmen und die spezielle Stage nicht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Gibt hier nichts mehr zum diskutieren, wir drehen uns im Kreis.
Wenn ihr meint man muss unnötige Stolpersteine mit potentieller Sturzgefahr unbedingt bei der Landung im Weg haben dann ist das halt so aber lasst mich mit eurer Polemik in Ruhe.


----------



## mfux (24. August 2015)

Wer hat denn angefangen, Junge!?


----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2015)

Ist doch immer so, wenn hier irgendwer irgendwo irgendeine Strecke kritisiert kommen sofort die "hast du keine dicken Eier oder was ?" Typen ums Eck.


----------



## Muckal (24. August 2015)

Es geht nicht um die dicken Eier, aber hier eine Allgemeingültigkeit herbei zu reden und Streckenänderung zu fordern, weil man mal gestürzt ist, ist doch ein bisschen übertrieben, oder?


----------



## hoschik (24. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so, wenn hier irgendwer irgendwo irgendeine Strecke kritisiert kommen sofort die "hast du keine dicken Eier oder was ?" Typen ums Eck.



die Strecke wird ja nicht kritisiert,sondern nur 1 Stein an dem er sich gemault hat. Wäre er nicht gestürzt ,hätte es auch keinen Post von ihm gegeben. Wenn man auf einer Strecke zu 100% die "Not my day Lines" fährt dann sollte man vielleicht wirklch erstmal auf einer einfacheren Strecke üben. Das macht doch genau den Reiz beim DH fahren aus das nicht alles auf Anhieb klappt.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. August 2015)

Der Stein ist aber auch kritisch. Ich glaub den hat jeder von uns schon mal.
Rüberducken und überspringen ist noch immer das mittel der Wahl, zumal der Stein nicht die eigentliche Landezone markiert


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> Wäre er nicht gestürzt ,hätte es auch keinen Post von ihm gegeben.



Doch das hätte ich, zumindest wenn ich mitbekommen hätte wie gefährlich diese Stelle ist. Ich bin nämlich nicht so Schadenfroh und belustige mich noch wenn andere stürzen. Das zeigt doch sehr wie unreif hier manche sind. Bei der Strecke kenne ich jetzt die Stelle aber wenn sich nichts ändert wirds da noch viele andere maulen. Mir ist auch in anderen Videos aufgefallen das der Sprung umfahren wurde, warum wohl? Bestimmt nicht weil der Sprung so hoch ist, der sieht eher sehr einfach aus. Die Leute hier tun grade so als würde man ihnen irgendwas wegnehmen wollen. Und wie kann man sich nur als Anfänger erlauben was dagegen zu sagen, da hat man gefälligst alles zu schlucken was einem vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## mfux (24. August 2015)

Da gibts noch 1000 andere Stellen, die für Anfänger ungeeignet sind... Mach'ma die auch platt?


----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2015)

ob der eine Stein fehlt oder nicht ist egal. Aber wo hört das dann auf?


----------



## _arGh_ (24. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Die Leute hier tun grade so als würde man ihnen irgendwas wegnehmen wollen. Und wie kann man sich nur als Anfänger erlauben was dagegen zu sagen, da hat man gefälligst alles zu schlucken was einem vorgesetzt wird.


ne, tun sie eben nicht.
sie erklären dir, was sache ist.
man kann keine anfänger eine dhstrecke bauen lassen.

ich habs dir vorhin schon mal geschrieben: du willst eine parkstrecke haben. ich seh das problem eher da, dass es die am gk nicht so wirklich gibt. die fr ist halt eine bessere rinne den hang runter..
wenn es genug spassige sprünge anderswo geben würde, dann würdest auch nicht unbedingt an der dh rummosern. darüber solltest lieber mal nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (24. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Gibt hier nichts mehr zum diskutieren, wir drehen uns im Kreis.
> Wenn ihr meint man muss unnötige Stolpersteine mit potentieller Sturzgefahr unbedingt bei der Landung im Weg haben dann ist das halt so aber lasst mich mit eurer Polemik in Ruhe.


Ach den Stein meinst du,
hab das Video angesehen und jetzt kapiert.
Chickenline:
links vorbei- da wo du fährst- kann man nicht fahren  , da muss man Richtung Kurve springen.
kein Stress, genau da bin ich auch genau so schonmal auf der Frese gelegen  

Allgemein ist die Strecke am Geisskopf hald sehr Sprunglastig, wenn man fahren will muss man schon genau wissen wo die GAPS sind.
Ansonsten schneller fahren und alles springen, dann ists schöner  
Blind fahren kann man sowas ned, da wärst du auch oben am Wiesengap oder unten am zweiten GAP krepiert.
Es ist eben die europäische Art zu bauen, hauptlinie schwer und gefährlich, tschickenway einfach und verhackt.

War jetzt schon einige Monate in whistler, da ist es anders rum, aber die richtig harten Strecken sind auch nicht blind zu fahren.


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Da gibts noch 1000 andere Stellen, die für Anfänger ungeeignet sind... Mach'ma die auch platt?



Ich hab im ganzen Park keine vergleichbare Stelle gesehen die so harmlos aussieht aber eine derart hundsgemeine Landung hat. Und wenn du sowieso drüber springst was interessiert dich dann der Stein überhaupt?


----------



## mfux (24. August 2015)

Hab ich jemals gesagt, ich spring da drüber? Du musst mich verwechseln... 
Im Ernst jetzt: Ich find den YougoFirst so verdammt kackhoch, und die Baumstämme soo schmal. Da muss man was machen, viel zu gefährlich so. Und im Freeride, die ganzen Bäume. Geht gar nicht, wenn da mal wer gegen springt...
Könntest das dann gleich mit in den Beschwerdebrief schreiben!?


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Die Stelle nichtmal fahren aber das Maul aufreissen? Wird ja immer schöner.


----------



## mfux (24. August 2015)

Nein, das hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Eigentlich hab ich nie über mich geredet... Nur meine Sicht dargelegt. 
Ich glaub, ich war 2005 oder so das erste Mal auf' Geisskopf-DH und bin zB den Wiesensprung nie gesprungen. Oder auch den hohen Drop an der Drop-Batterie unten. Oder die grosse Rampe daneben, uswusw. Schiss ohne Ende. Aber deswegen die Strecke ändern lassen? Da wär ich nie im Leben drauf gekommen. Besonders nicht wenn man den Könnern an der Stelle zusieht. 
Vor allem: Selbst wenn ich 's Wochenende davor schon anwedend war: Die 1.Fahrt war schon immer zum warm fahren& Strecke anschauen. Keine Ahnung warum das heute so ist!?
Mfg,
Bin raus. Wenn dann PM.

I geh fahren.


----------



## Muckal (24. August 2015)

Warum schreibst du in einem Forum, wenn du keine anderen Meinungen anerkennst?

Nochmal ganz langsam:

Wenn man eine Strecke nicht kennt, schaut man sich diese zunächst an! Das gilt für komplette Strecken, aber auch für Sprünge, die man nehmen will, v.a. wenn sie blind sind. Das gilt für jeden, dem seine Gesundheit am Herzen liegt. Du hast das anscheinend nicht getan, wolltest einen Sprung mitnehmen, fährst ihn laut Video aber, und wunderst dich dann dass du stürzt? Ich bitte dich...Es geht nicht darum, ob dieser eine Stein da bleibt wo er ist, sondern, dass die Strecken immer einfach gestaltet werden, obwohl bereits Chickenlines vorhanden sind. Es ist nunmal einfach keine Anfängerstrecke! Und ja, es gibt wirklich Leute, die wollen den Nervenkitzel zu wissen, wenn sie den Stein nicht überspringen, fliegen sie auf die Fresse. Das macht u.a. den Reiz an dem Sport aus, meiner Meinung nach.
Kurzum: fahr die Chickenline oder lern den Stein zu springen. Is doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Warum geht ihr alle davon aus das ich die Strecke komplett blind gefahren bin? Ich bin die an dem Tag zum dritten Mal gefahren und habe mir natürlich die Sprünge in Ruhe angeschaut. Die Gaps sieht man ja recht schnell, da weiß man sofort bescheid das man die auslassen muss. Darum geht es nicht, da käme auch niemand auf die Idee die etwas langsamer zu fahren. Letztes Jahr war ich schon mal dort mit einem Enduro, da habe ich die Hälfte geschoben! Ich bin bei der Wegkreuzung gestanden und habe mich gefragt wie man da überhaupt runterkommt. Also ganz so blutiger Anfänger bin ich auch nicht mehr.
Aber das ich da nicht bei jeder Stelle 5min. lang stehe und den letzten kleinen Stein analysiere, sollte wohl auch klar sein oder?
Ich hab auch kein Wort davon geschrieben das ich die Sprünge anders haben will weil ich Schiss davor hätte. Wenn ich vor etwas Schiss habe dann fahre ich das nicht, ganz einfach.
Es geht doch nur um die Landung von einem Sprung bei der 10-20cm großer Stein im Bereich der Landung steht wenn nicht gescheit mit Bunny Hop drüberzieht, meine Güte das ist doch kein Weltuntergang. Die Stelle sieht pipieinfach aus aber ist es eben einfach nicht. Man siehts ja an den anderen 3 die es da ebenfalls schon gemault hat.
Ich kenne schon andere Meinungen an, kann aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen wo da der Nervenkitzel liegen soll ob man über einen kleinen Stein springt oder ob der fehlt.


----------



## FireGuy (24. August 2015)

es ist einfach eine Patt Stellung lass ma das Thema bitte 

den meisten ist es egal ob der Stein da ist oder nicht: punkt. Du sagst es ist doch egal ob der Stein da ist oder nicht willst ihn aber weg haben.

Wenn halt jeder dens wo aufmault deshalb eine Streckenänderung haben will, dann schaufeln die armen Streckenbauer rund um die Uhr.
ist doch jetzt bekannt, dass der Stein dort gemein ist, umfahrs einfach oder zieh vorher ab


----------



## PlanB (24. August 2015)

Es geht um einen offensichtlichen Unfallschwerpunkt, an dem sich regelmäßig Leute ablegen und verletzen. Warum ist dabei zweitrangig. Man kann wunderbar technisch anspruchsvolle Downhillstrecken anlegen, die trotzdem safe sind. Ich war gerade drei Wochen in Kanada, da wird das gelebt. Da hat sich auch noch keiner über langweilige Strecken beschwert. Diese Diskussion hier ist total engstirnig und typisch deutsch und zeigt in meinen Augen recht deutlich warum hier viele Bikeparks so aussehen, wie sie aussehen. Friss oder stirb...

Um noch etwas positives hervorzuheben:
Die aktuellen Änderungen an der DH-Strecke gefallen mir bis auf die "Pflasterstraße" vor dem Wiesengap, die nicht unbedingt hätte sein müssen, ausgesprochen gut. Mein Highlight ist die neu geshapte Anfahrt zum Roadgap im unteren Teil, die jetzt deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit verträgt. Ja, der Anlieger macht das Roadgap einfacher, aber die Änderung tut der Strecke gut. Auch die neu geschaufelten Sprünge nach dem ersten Steinfeld und vor der letzten S-Kurve finde ich in Ordnung.

Der "You go first" wurde im oberen Teil komplett renoviert. Keine "Do or die"-Nummern mehr, sondern gut gebaute Northshores mit kleinen Features. Wer sich über den kurzen Skinny traut, wird 10m später mit einem schönen Abschluss-Drop belohnt - herausfordernd, spaßig, safe.

Aber das findet ihr wahrscheinlich auch alles scheisse... So wie der Typ gestern, der sich erst pikierte "das kann ja jetzt jeder fahren" und dann die Chickenline rollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (24. August 2015)

Anderes beispiel: wennst den großen Drop langsam über die Kante runterrollst und du fliegst kopfüber runter, wirst ja wohl auch meinen: meine Schuld, muss man halt dort droppen
Genau so ist diese Stelle: es ist einfach Teil der DH Strecke.
oder würdest du dann eine Rampe am ende vom Drop verlangen?

Wenn so eine Stelle als einzige Alternative in einer Anfängerstrecke liegt, muss man was dagegen unternehmen, ganz klar: aber nicht wirklich in einer entsprechenden DH Strecke

Die Änderungen klingen gut, hoffentlich komm ich bald wieder hin, mag den Geisskopf echt gern


----------



## luxaltera (24. August 2015)

So. Moral:
Es gibt einen stein. Der kündigt sich nicht an. Wenn man den hat weiss man's. Manche sind antistein, die meisten steinversteher. Ist doch Alles gut. 
Runterputzen tut dich keiner und ausgelacht hat dich auch keiner. 
Das der Fehler bei dir liegt ist schwer zu schlucken aber gut für den Charakter. 
Ich denke das alle Beteiligten diesen Stein von nun an mit einem Lächeln begrüßen. Damit hat der eh schon wieder Daseinsberechtigung. (Bis ich mich an dem Teil nächstes Mal maule, dann hört ihr das hier sofort, ist klar. Oder ich Nehm mir gleich die goldenen Spraydose mit und mach da ne Krone drauf... )


----------



## MalcolmX (24. August 2015)

Also nicht bös sein, aber auf dem Video ist eh keine einzige Line so wie gedacht oder möglich.
Wo ist dein Problem mit ausgerechnet der einen Stelle?


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Wenn ihr so dagegen seid dann sollte man aber auch so konsequent sein und die Chicken Lines wieder entfernen damit sich einer so wie mich nicht drauf verirrt


----------



## Muckal (24. August 2015)

Lesen is nicht deine Stärke, oder? Die liegt eher im Interpretieren wie dir die Aussagen anderer in den Kram passen. 
Ich werde mir die Stelle beim nächsten Besuch geben, aber zunächst werde ich absteigen und den Stein des Anstoßes (die Redewendung hat wahrscheinlich noch nie so gut gepasst wie hier) liebevoll streicheln


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Wieso ist doch so? Die Leute hier sagen ich soll mich gefälligst auf die Babystrecken verziehen also wozu dann Chicken Lines auf den schweren Strecken wo keine Anfänger fahren sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (24. August 2015)

Moin, läuft der Schlepplift auch unter der Woche oder wird der nur bei viel Betrieb wie an WE angeschaltet?


----------



## scratch_a (24. August 2015)

Nur bei viel Betrieb...ob auch unter der Woche mal viel Betrieb ist, müssen andere Beantworten. Ich habe ihn unter der Woche noch nicht laufen sehen, war aber auch erst 2x während der Woche dort.


----------



## Burnhard (30. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich bin hier raus, brauchts gar nichts mehr schreiben. Tolle Ellbogengesellschaft hier.



Tolle Gesellschaft die das eigene Unvermögen auf andere schieben... investier das nächste mal dein Geld lieber in nen Fahrtechnikkurs. Wenn du nach 10 Tagen Bikepark offensichtlich die einfachsten Dinge nicht verstanden machst du irgendwas falsch. 

Es geht hier auch nur indirekt um einen Stein! Aber schau dir doch mal an was für strecken in den letzten Jahren in Bikeparks gebaut wurden. Alles der gleiche langweilige "flow trail". Anlieger links Anlieger rechts Table Anlieger Anlieger, gaehn. Es gibt doch schon mehr als genug Angebot für dich! Dann lass mir doch auch ein paar downhill strecken. Dazu gehören eben auch Stellen wo man über Steine oder Wurzeln springen muss. Das macht für mich den Reiz aus.


----------



## luxaltera (30. August 2015)

Ok jetzt hat wirklich jeder seinen Senf dazugegeben... Das ist doch jetzt lang und breit ausdiskutiert worden. Die Party ist vorbei... Man kann ja  nicht erwarten das der gute sich jetzt um 180° dreht wie ein Fähnchen im Wind und auf einmal die Allgemeinmeinung teilt. Das wäre doch krass. 
Lass das Thema Stein doch ruhen...


----------



## Grossman_nik (7. September 2015)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat. Am 19 September findet ein Pumptrackrace statt. Das ganze kostet nichts und es gibt tolle Preise. Hier der FB Link:https://www.facebook.com/events/945395685503244/


----------



## Pudelreiter (25. September 2015)

Also ich als Local (dem zugegebenermaßen die Strecken in den letzten Jahren zu langweilig wurden) muss jetzt mal ein riesen Lob an die Streckenpfleger/Shaper aussprechen! Schritt für Schritt geht jetzt seit langem endlich wieder was vorwärts. Die DH hat ein paar sinnvolle und überfällige Neuerungen bekommen (weitere werden folgen), auch die Freeride ist momentan in sehr gutem Zustand und die Yougofirst im oberen Teil ist auch lustig. Die Evil Eye wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr wieder vollständig errichtet. Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder öfters dorten unterwegs sein werde!


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. September 2015)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Schoasdromme (27. September 2015)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> Also ich als Local (dem zugegebenermaßen die Strecken in den letzten Jahren zu langweilig wurden) muss jetzt mal ein riesen Lob an die Streckenpfleger/Shaper aussprechen! Schritt für Schritt geht jetzt seit langem endlich wieder was vorwärts. Die DH hat ein paar sinnvolle und überfällige Neuerungen bekommen (weitere werden folgen), auch die Freeride ist momentan in sehr gutem Zustand und die Yougofirst im oberen Teil ist auch lustig. Die Evil Eye wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr wieder vollständig errichtet. Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder öfters dorten unterwegs sein werde!


Da muß ich dir voll und ganz recht geben.
Auch ich bin ein "Local" und seit dem Tag der Eröffnung dort unterwegs.
Endlich geht wieder was vorwärts.
Mein persönlicher Wunsch wäre ja, daß die EVIL EYE Strecke wieder bis ganz runter geht, sowie früher.


----------



## FireGuy (5. Oktober 2015)

weiß jemand ist das wochenende ein Event oder so?  ist ja wahnsinn unterkünfte zu bekommen in Habischried


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Dezember 2015)

public service announcement: auf der Facebook-Seite vom Geisskopf steht, das die ab dem 25.12. wieder aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (19. Dezember 2015)

Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Brixton (19. Dezember 2015)

Heute war scho einiges los oben...


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Dezember 2015)

> Der Winter lässt noch auf sich warten...wir machen das Beste daraus:
> 
> +++ X-MAS BIKING +++
> 
> ...


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2015)

Mhh...
Mhhhhh...
Mhhhhhhhh...

Wäre eigentlich eine schöne Abwechslung nach Weihnachten


----------



## LoonyG (20. Dezember 2015)

UIIIIIII


----------



## klana_radikala (20. Dezember 2015)

Schnell die Bremse entlüften und auf gehts!


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Dezember 2015)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> Schnell die Bremse entlüften und auf gehts!



Das ist echt doof, das bringt einem alle Pläne durcheinander. Eigentlich wollte ich über die Feiertage mal den DHler zerlegen, Lager fetten/tauschen etc. und jetzt haben diverse Parks offen 


 Egal, Hauptsache fahren gehen


----------



## psx0407 (20. Dezember 2015)

mist, und jetzt?




der plan war, das bike, nachdem es nun kplt. zerlegt, gereinigt und der lack ausgebessert ist, im neuen jahr in aller ruhe zusammenzubauen...

es wird wohl zeit, den klimawandel als tatsache zu akzeptieren und das beste daraus zu machen. nächstes jahr dann halt eine weihnachtspalme...   

psx0407


----------



## Muckal (21. Dezember 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> mist, und jetzt?



Deswegen hat man mind. 2 Radln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Dezember 2015)

psx0407 schrieb:


> mist, und jetzt?
> Anhang anzeigen 446131
> psx0407



Schnell wieder zambauen! Paar Tage hast no.


----------



## Bikehero24 (21. Dezember 2015)

Stille Nacht, heilige Trails, alles fährt... in dem sinne, bin am start


----------



## Brixton (21. Dezember 2015)

Waren zwei mal letzte Woche. Nach langer Zwangspause fetzt es wieder so richtig


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hm wäre das nicht paradox mit dem EA189 mit Winterreifen 3 Stunden nach Bmais zu fahren? Lust hätt ich ja schon...


----------



## Bikehero24 (22. Dezember 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hm wäre das nicht paradox mit dem EA189 mit Winterreifen 3 Stunden nach Bmais zu fahren? Lust hätt ich ja schon...



Klingt doch nach nem coolen roadtrip


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. Dezember 2015)

Sehrrrrrr gutttttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. Dezember 2015)

ich hoffe Spicak macht auch früher auf, bis Juni warten geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Dezember 2015)

Spicak wird vermutlich schwierig. Bei den Tschechen ist es irgendwie ganz komisch mit der Betriebserlaubnis.
Die würden wohl selber gerne früher, dürfen aber nicht...


----------



## xrated (22. Dezember 2015)

Machen die nicht eh was sie wollen? Da gibts doch so Stories von wegen wenn zu wenig los ist, dann heissts das der Lift kaputt ist.
Ist halt optimal wenn man beide Parks kombinieren kann.


----------



## hoschik (23. Dezember 2015)

Spicak hat sehr strenge Auflagen da sich der Park in einem Naturschutzgebiet befindet,soweit ich das mitbekommen habe dürfen die dort auch nicht baggern und alles wird von Hand gebaut.

zu der  Liftabschaltung bei wenig Betrieb :

wenn gar nichts los ist machen sie den Lift um 14.30 dicht,z.B. bei Regen unter der Woche, wir waren dieses Jahr mal zu dritt komplett allein im ganzen Park,auch keine Wanderer, Lift lief von 9.00 bis 14.00,weil wir da eh aufgehört haben nach 12 Abfahrten. Wenn man eh davon ausgehen kann dass sehr wenig los sein wird einfach früh da sein,dann kommt man auch genug zum fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Dezember 2015)

Ist da eigentlich die normale "Bikesaisonpunktekarte" gültig oder braucht man da eine andere Karte für die Wintersaison? ("*Liftpreise: Es gilt die aktuelle Winterpreisliste der Geißkopfbahn*")
Haben vom Sommer noch einige Punkte auf unseren Karten.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. Dezember 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich die normale "Bikesaisonpunktekarte" gültig oder braucht man da eine andere Karte für die Wintersaison? ("*Liftpreise: Es gilt die aktuelle Winterpreisliste der Geißkopfbahn*")
> Haben vom Sommer noch einige Punkte auf unseren Karten.




Kann ich Dir morgen sagen..


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Dezember 2015)

ich auch  (ich pack auch mal meine Gravity Card von 2015 ein, vielleicht funktioniert die ja auch noch  )


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Dezember 2015)

Also...ich muss sagen...geil wars scho  Schön mal wieder ein paar alte Gesichter gesehen zu haben!


----------



## Bikehero24 (28. Dezember 2015)

Arsch kalt... aber trotzdem sau geil... Im Dezember im Bikepark... einfach eine Primiere für mich


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Januar 2016)

War heute übrigens schon geil  flowcountry ist von nem Fatbike eingefahren worden, wir haben zu fünft die FR freigefahren. Ging echt gut zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (8. Januar 2016)

Sehr gut.
Überlege am Sonntag nochmal hin zufahren.


----------



## Hr.Deml (19. Juni 2016)

Servus,

wie ist denn der aktuelle Streckenstatus am Geißkopf? Sind alle offen und in brauchbarem Zustand?

emefge


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2016)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## PlanB (19. Juni 2016)

Auf dem Evil Eye wurden mittlerweile die Northshores im mittleren Bereich komplett abgerissen, aber der Rest ist offen. Heute ist außerdem letzter Tag vom Rock the Hill mit Bike Expo, ist ganz interessant und man kann einiges probefahren. Waren gestern da.


----------



## Muckal (19. Juni 2016)

Bis auf Evil Eye alles offen, die wird auch so schnell nicht mehr, ist wohl zu viel Arbeit. 
Der Rest is offen und mitm Mountainbike super fahrbar. Freeride war heute hammergeil.


----------



## psychof (19. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Bis auf Evil Eye alles offen, die wird auch so schnell nicht mehr, ist wohl zu viel Arbeit.



...was ich ziemlich schade finde. Naja, momentan stecken sie die Arbeit wohl in den Flow Country Uphill. Bin gespannt, wie sich das die nächsten Jahre entwickelt, wenn immer mehr E-Biker am GK unterwegs sind.


----------



## Muckal (19. Juni 2016)

Logisch, solang die Flow Trails den Leuten erfolgreich vorgaukeln dass hätte was mit Mountainbiken zu tun wird sich wenig bewegen. Die downhill wird die nächsten Monate zur Flow XXL ausgebaut und gut. Das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich war heute mit zwei Damen am GK, eine davon hat die untere DH so kommentiert: "das is ja wie die Flow <3" 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht könnte. In Osternohe haben sie an einem WE eine komplette 50m Northshore mit Wall rein gezimmert. Die erste NS Brücke auf der Evil Eye hat gefühlte 5 Wochen gedauert. Solang 80% der Leute Flow fahren wird die Entwicklung weiter gehen. Solang sie die Freeride in Ruhe lassen is es eh ok, die war schon immer die bessere DH Strecke.


----------



## psychof (19. Juni 2016)

Das mit der Uphill Flow war übrigens kein Witz. Hier der aktuelle Flyer, siehe Seite 2:
http://www.geisskopf.de/a_medien/downloads/geisskopf_sommerflyer_2016_web.pdf#zoom=100


----------



## hoschik (19. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Logisch, solang die Flow Trails den Leuten erfolgreich vorgaukeln dass hätte was mit Mountainbiken zu tun wird sich wenig bewegen. Die downhill wird die nächsten Monate zur Flow XXL ausgebaut und gut. Das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich war heute mit zwei Damen am GK, eine davon hat die untere DH so kommentiert: "das is ja wie die Flow <3"
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht könnte. In Osternohe haben sie an einem WE eine komplette 50m Northshore mit Wall rein gezimmert. Die erste NS Brücke auf der Evil Eye hat gefühlte 5 Wochen gedauert. Solang 80% der Leute Flow fahren wird die Entwicklung weiter gehen. Solang sie die Freeride in Ruhe lassen is es eh ok, die war schon immer die bessere DH Strecke.



Volle Zustimmung. die Klientel ändert sich da stark, 3-4 Abfahrten machen,ansonsten auf der Hütte essen und trinken freut die Betreiber natürlich und es wird versucht mehr von den Leuten  anzuziehen. Solange sie sich dann nicht mittags schon Sekt mit O-saft reinknallen und dann auf der DH rumstehen an gefährlichen Stellen..leider schon erlebt. 
Fahre da eh nur noch hin wenn Kumpels dahinwollen,persönlich fahre ich lieber zu den Tschechen rüber,die machen allein was das shapen angeht einen zigmal besseren Job,wer sich die Brechsand Krankheit ausgedacht hat gehört eh aufn Mond verfrachtet. Bisher auch nirgends so gesehen wie in Deutschland. Bin eh überhaupt kein Fan der Diddie DH Strecken, einfach alle Sprünge blind zu bauen als einzige Schwierigkeit zu wissen wohin man springen muss ist für mich kein DH. Dann lieber struggleln in Spicak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Logisch, solang die Flow Trails den Leuten erfolgreich vorgaukeln dass hätte was mit Mountainbiken zu tun wird sich wenig bewegen. Die downhill wird die nächsten Monate zur Flow XXL ausgebaut und gut. Das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich war heute mit zwei Damen am GK, eine davon hat die untere DH so kommentiert: "das is ja wie die Flow <3"



Dazu kann man den Flow nie richtig zügig durchfahren. Die Freeride ist auch schon so glatt und simpel geworden - wenn man die eine Line fährt. 

Dass der Evil Eye gesperrt ist, finde ich sehr schade. Die sollen einfach das komplette NorthShore raus hauen und es als richtige Rumpelstrecke stehen lassen. Mir hat letztes Jahr der Evil Eye sehr viel spaß gemacht. 

Die DH muss man - so wie hoschik sagt, nur auswendig kennen. Und das ist das ärgerliche daran. Jemand der sie nicht kennt ist eine gefahr auf dem Trail. Und wenn dann Strava-Ritter kommen und die Strecke in unter 2:30 runter ballern ist kein platz für einen langsamen Fahrer.


----------



## Hr.Deml (19. Juni 2016)

Servus,

vielen Dank Euch für die zahlreichen Antworten. Mein letzter Besuch ist schon etwas her, habe aber genau mit derartigen Antworten gerechnet. Es hat sich wohl die Jahre über nichts geändert, die riesig tolle Flow Country mal außen vor. Mir auch recht, Spitzberg ist nicht weit.

emefge

Daniel


----------



## Brixton (19. Juni 2016)

Will nicht jammern aber finde es auch schade, dass die EE geschlossen ist. Warum sperren die komplett? Fand das gerumpel auch sehr geil dort.


----------



## Muckal (19. Juni 2016)

Spicak is ganz furchtbar, bloß nicht hin fahren. Alles gaaanz doof  (bleibt mehr Platz für mich)


----------



## Hr.Deml (19. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Spicak is ganz furchtbar, bloß nicht hin fahren. Alles gaaanz doof  (bleibt mehr Platz für mich)


Kann Dir nur zustimmen, verglichen mit Bischofsmais haben die null Streckenpflege, einen madigen Lift, kaum jede Woche was Neues, Betreiber sind allesamt Novizen und wissen halt einfach nicht, was sie tun.


----------



## hoschik (19. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Spicak is ganz furchtbar, bloß nicht hin fahren. Alles gaaanz doof  (bleibt mehr Platz für mich)



jo, alles voller Bremswellen und nur do or die Sachen, dazu kein Flair und alles recht teuer für das gebotene. Fahre jetzt nur noch in Winterberg und Wikkingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (19. Juni 2016)

psychof schrieb:


> Das mit der Uphill Flow war übrigens kein Witz. Hier der aktuelle Flyer, siehe Seite 2:
> http://www.geisskopf.de/a_medien/downloads/geisskopf_sommerflyer_2016_web.pdf#zoom=100



Ich hab mich nicht getraut zu fragen


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht könnte.



Leider sinds halt zu weniger Shaper für zuviele Strecken + sind die Mädchen für fast alles.
Heißt Werkstatt und Strecken. 
In Osternohe kam die Mellowpark-Crew nur für diese eine Aktion.



Brixton schrieb:


> Will nicht jammern aber finde es auch schade, dass die EE geschlossen ist. Warum sperren die komplett? Fand das gerumpel auch sehr geil dort.



Das Holz ist morsch ohne Ende. Deswegen.. Hätte eigentlich letztes Jahr schon zu bleiben, aber Schneider hat das ignoriert, was ihm seine Shaper gesagt haben..
Und wegen dem oben genannten Grund (zu wenig Leute) und dem, dass der Diddie wohl gerne spart, wird da momentan nix gemacht. 
So traurig es ist.. :-/

Allen Nörglern sei gesagt - ihr habt es in der Hand was zu ändern 
Werden sowohl Shaper, als auch ein Azubi für die Werkstatt und ein Geschäftsführer gesucht  
Hab ich nuelich hier im Jobmarkt gesehen


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2016)

psychof schrieb:


> Das mit der Uphill Flow war übrigens kein Witz. Hier der aktuelle Flyer, siehe Seite 2:
> http://www.geisskopf.de/a_medien/downloads/geisskopf_sommerflyer_2016_web.pdf#zoom=100



wollen wir Wetten abschließen wie lange es dauert, bis sich die ersten Leute frontal abschießen?
"Oh schau mal, da ist ja noch ein flowtrail, lass uns den mal fahren"
Bisher war das in Bikeparks relativ simpel gelöst: alle gebauten Strecken werden bergab befahren, auf allen anderen Trails muss man mit Gegenverkehr, Wanderern etc. rechnen.


----------



## PlanB (20. Juni 2016)

Die doktorn doch jetzt schon bestimmt zwei Jahre an der Evil Eye rum. Wirklich voran gehts da nicht. Ich find das schon ziemlich schade. Der Einer-Sessel fällt auch bald auseinander und braucht 5min länger als der Schlepper, der erst läuft, wenn es voll genug ist. Der Moneymaker Flow Country muss natürlich in Schuss gehalten werden, da geht sicher viel Kapazität drauf. Dabei finde ich persönlich die Flow gar nicht mal sonderlich gelungen, die Länge der Sprünge passt selten zum Speed und unnötige Bremszonen rauben Flow und sorgen für das vorprogrammierte Bremswellen-Massaker. Der Masse taugts trotzdem... Ich flüchte derweil auf Freeride und DH, wobei die Freeride in meinen Augen sogar den höheren technischen Anspruch hat. Die DH ist nur tricky aufgrund der blinden Ecken, da hat es so manchen schon ordentlich zerlegt, mich eingeschlossen. Dass viele da erstmal rumeiern kann ich nachvollziehen, dass teilweise an den unmöglichsten Stellen mitten auf der Strecke gehalten wird dagegen nicht. Angesichts so mancher Nahtoderfahrung nehm ich hier mittlerweile an einigen unübersichtlichen Stellen bewusst das Gas raus. Es ist nicht alles schlecht, immerhin haben sie zum Beginn der Saison die Downhill ordentlich renoviert. Trotzdem alles weit weg vom Optimum, und die Dauerbaustelle Evil Eye nervt einfach...


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juni 2016)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab - hier ist es manchmal hilfreich sich mit den Leuten zu unterhalten.
Stand kürzlich auf dem Parkplatz und hab mich mit jemandem unterhalten und zufällig kam grad einer der Shaper in die Arbeit und hat das mitbekommen.
Der hat mich dann drauf angesprochen, weil wir eben auch ein bisschen gemosert haben.

Glaub aktuell hams 3 Shaper, die auch gerne was machen würden. Allgemein und an der EvilEye im speziellen.
Aber ohne Geld kein Holz, keine neuen Hindernisse. 
Hat mir auch erzählt, wie wenig sich der Schneider eigentlich noch einbringt. Klar - der macht das, wo er Geld verdient. Also FlowCountries in der Weltgeschichte bauen.
Am Geißkopf verdient er sehr wenig, nämlich nur das, was er an Kursen und Verleih macht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juni 2016)

PlanB schrieb:


> Der Einer-Sessel fällt auch bald auseinander und braucht 5min länger als der Schlepper



Hier wäre es mal interessant, warum der Sessel eben seine Geschwindigkeit fährt und nicht schneller.
Hab die Vermutung, dass es aufgrund gesetzlicher Vorgaben so ist.
In Sachsen, z.B. Schöneck, darf der Lift nur mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1 m/s fahren im Sommer. 

N neuer Lift wird wohl für uns Biker gar nicht kommen und auch für die Skifahrer wage ichs zu bezweifeln - da hams einfach mitm Schlepper ne höhere Kapazität.
Denk also, dass sich hier frühestens was tut, wenn der wirklich ausnanderfällt.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2016)

Nach dem, was ich hier lese, kann ich mir einen Nostalgie Besuch am gk sparen.


----------



## Muckal (20. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Aber ohne Geld kein Holz, keine neuen Hindernisse.
> Hat mir auch erzählt, wie wenig sich der Schneider eigentlich noch einbringt. Klar - der macht das, wo er Geld verdient. Also FlowCountries in der Weltgeschichte bauen.
> Am Geißkopf verdient er sehr wenig, nämlich nur das, was er an Kursen und Verleih macht.



Interessant wäre mal zu wissen was der Park an den Lift-Karten mitverdient. Ich nehm mal an das geht gegen Null. Und was bleibt dann noch? Ich persönlich hab über die Jahre vielleicht 50 Euro im Bikeshop gelassen, nachdem Sie die zwei Euro Streckengebühr abgeschafft hatten, die eh keine kontrollieren konnte.
Am Ende des Tages ist es einfach so, wenn man attraktiv sein will, muss man Geld in die Hand nehmen, und da ist dann der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor bei der Flow, leider, am höchsten.
Hier meine persönliche bitte: einfach die Freeride so lassen wie sie ist, nix verschlimmbessern (der Anlieger nach links nach der ersten geraden war schon sinnvoll m.M.n.) und sie wird sich zu dem entwickeln wofür die heutigen Bikes >=160mm FW gemacht sind. Die Helden mit Troy Lee Komplettausstattung und Carbondownhiller dürfen sich dann gern auf der Flow gegenseitig den Flow nehmen 

@basti: es ist nun nicht so, dass alles kacke ist. An einem Tag wo wenig los ist, kann man es auf der Flow schon stehen lassen und mit 5min Fahrzeit ist die auch kein schlechtes Training, wie ich finde. Aber wenn du halt pro Abfahrt 2 Bremser drin hast, wird es frustrierend. Deshalb nur Freeride an solchen Tagen


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Interessant wäre mal zu wissen was der Park an den Lift-Karten mitverdient. Ich nehm mal an das geht gegen Null. Und was bleibt dann noch? Ich persönlich hab über die Jahre vielleicht 50 Euro im Bikeshop gelassen, nachdem Sie die zwei Euro Streckengebühr abgeschafft hatten, die eh keine kontrollieren konnte.



Sicher weiß ichs nicht, aber dürfte leider exakt 0 sein.
Somit ist es halt leider für'n Schneider halt wirklich vom Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor her interessanter, dass er in der ganzen Weltgeschichte FlowTrails etc baut. 
Er ist halt auch nur Unternehmer und muss Geld verdienen.

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass der Bikepark, der in St.Englmar angeblich kommen soll, wirklich gut wird und dem Geißkopf Druck macht.
Momentan ist halt ein gutes Auskommen mit Spicak und Geißkopf, die einen fahren da, die andern dort. Aber wenn jetzt noch was dazukommt und das gut wird, dann teilt sichs wieder mehr auf und die Leute brauchen schon nen neuen Anreiz.
Dann muss mehr passieren und investiert werden.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> @basti: es ist nun nicht so, dass alles kacke ist. An einem Tag wo wenig los ist, kann man es auf der Flow schon stehen lassen und mit 5min Fahrzeit ist die auch kein schlechtes Training, wie ich finde. Aber wenn du halt pro Abfahrt 2 Bremser drin hast, wird es frustrierend. Deshalb nur Freeride an solchen Tagen


Mich hätte die Northshore mal wieder interessiert. Die Flowline stinkt gegen den Runca Trail oder den Neverend oder {insert.einenderanderenüberragendenflowtrailshier} ganz schön ab. Dafür fahre ich nicht nach Bayern - warum eigentlich überhaupt? 

Wie gesagt. Es wäre mal cool gewesen, rein des Tuns halber "mal wieder Geiskopf rocken"... aber das hat sich für mich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (20. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung ist, dass der Bikepark, der in St.Englmar angeblich kommen soll, wirklich gut wird und dem Geißkopf Druck macht.


Was wo wie wann?


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juni 2016)

Gibt leider noch nicht viele Infos dazu, nur eben das Gerücht, dass die was machen wollen.
https://www.facebook.com/grenzenlosbiken/posts/1734495583429740

Wobei man sagen muss, dass St. Englmar schon Gas gibt! 
Die haben an Pfingsten erst Bayerns größte Achterbahn eröffnet.


----------



## hoschik (20. Juni 2016)

aus den Alpen in der Hauptsaison an den Geisskopf zu fahren um biken ,ist wie von Spanien nach Deutschland wegen dem Wetter. 

Jeder der für einen Tagestrip in einen der Alpenbikeparks fahren kann,sollte sich eh glücklich schätzen,ich tue es auf jeden Fall. 9 der Gravity Card Parks innerhalb von 3 Stunden erreichbar,da kann man echt nicht meckern. In den großen Parks ist zwar auch nicht alles toll,aber man hat wenigstens Auwahl und es verteilt sich gut,dazu haben die alle super fixe Gondoln. Wenn man das alles zusammenfasst ist der Geisskopf sogar recht teuer.

Ich frage mich auch wie man die Flow in kürzester Zeit so zambremsen kann,ich vermute eher die verträgt einfach kaum Belastung wegen dem Brechsand,wenn das nicht staubtrocken ist zieht man da ja schon Löcher ohne bremsen rein. 

Waren das vorletzte WE dort, Fr noch alles gut,Sa nach Spicak rüber,dort aufgrund der miserablen Streckenzustände die Hand etwas lediert , wollte dann So mitm Enduro bissl die Flow Cruisen,schon übelst der Acker. Für das WE war komplett Regen angesagt,dementsprechend war eigtl auch nicht viel los.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juni 2016)

psychof schrieb:


> Das mit der Uphill Flow war übrigens kein Witz. Hier der aktuelle Flyer, siehe Seite 2:
> http://www.geisskopf.de/a_medien/downloads/geisskopf_sommerflyer_2016_web.pdf#zoom=100



äh bitte was?  soll das ein Berg-Auf- eBike-Flowtrail sein? 
Na da kannst echt drauf warten bis die ersten runter brechen und die eBiker abräumen... 

Ich war dieses Jahr ja schon zwei mal dort.. Das erste mal war glaub 2 oder 3 Wochen nach dem Opening... ich dachte noch, dass der FlowTrail bestimmt aus geil zu fahren da, ist da neu preperiert und so... naja falsch gedacht. Was gemacht wurde, war oben die 5 Wurzeln eingegraben... war wohl zu viel gerumpel für die reinen Flow-Biker...

Und nach der ersten Kurve erwarten einen dann gleich mal wieder Bremswellen am laufenden Band... 

Dass die EE zu ist, find ich auch sehr schade... Ende letztes Jahr war der obere Teil der Northshore auch gesperrt. man konnte aber trotzdem runter, was durchaus wirklich laune gemacht hat. Dieses Jahr ist die EE ja komplett gesperrt.. das einzige was die machen müssten, wäre einen umgefallenen Baum in der Landung von dem Wallride weg räumen. Dann kommte man da genauso fahren wie im Herbst... aber ne... wir sperren lieber mal die ganze Strecke 

Worauf ich aber jedes mal warte ist, dass mich einer abräumt, wenn ich aus der FR unten raus komm. Es steht zwar ein Schild dran ( für die Leute die vom Flow Trail kommen) dass von links Leute raus kommen, aber da knuppelt jeder so vorbei, dass es definitv keiner verbremsen wird.


----------



## Muckal (20. Juni 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Worauf ich aber jedes mal warte ist, dass mich einer abräumt, wenn ich aus der FR unten raus komm. Es steht zwar ein Schild dran ( für die Leute die vom Flow Trail kommen) dass von links Leute raus kommen, aber da knuppelt jeder so vorbei, dass es definitv keiner verbremsen wird.



Stimmt, eine der spannendsten Stellen im Park! Spannender is dann nur die Schuld- und Haftungsfrage.
Da ist gestern auch einer vorbei geballert als gäbe es kein morgen. Da das ein E-Biker war, wird aber wohl in Zukunft nix mehr passieren, da der ja auf dem Flow Uphill die KOM Zeit jagt


----------



## hoschik (20. Juni 2016)

Das prospekt für 2016 ist schon fast gelogen ,da noch mit der Evil Eye zu werben obwohl keinerlei Absicht zu erkennen ist die wieder fit zu machen,naja. Wenn in den Streckenbeschreibungen quasi jede Strecke auch für ungeübte Fahrer angepriesen wird obwohl nur Teilabschnitte für sie sicher befahrbar sind ,muss man sich halt schon an den Kopf fassen und braucht sich später auch nicht wundern das da regelmäßig der Hubschrauber angeflogen kommt. Da kann man auch die WC Strecke in Leogang als Anfängerstrecke auszeichnen,den Schotterweg in der Mitte kommt auch jeder runter.  Das Fahrerische Niveau war vor nicht allzulanger Zeit einfach deutlich höher im Schnitt,da hat man seine ersten Erfahrungen auf Hometrails und Touren gesammelt und ist dann in den Park. Komischerweise war da seltener der Krankenwagen da,auch in Relation zur Besucherzahl gesehen,obwohl die Strecken schwerer waren. Die Anfangszeiten von Todesnohe mal ausgenommen, Eröffnungs WE, 200 verkaufte Tickets ,40-50 verletzte, teilweise richtig schwer.

Wir sind zu unserem ersten Bikeparkparkbesuch mit 600€ Billio Hardtails,CC Helm und sonst nix nach Hindelang gefahren, das war 2003 rum,an der Kasse schaut uns der Mann nur an, ist das alles an Protektion was ihr habt ? "ja",geht ne Tour fahren,von mir bekommt ihr kein Liftticket,viel zu gefährlich. 
Schreib mal ins Prospekt die X-line in Saalbach "auch für Anfänger" geeignet, dann fliegt der Hubschrauber da Dauereinsatz,obwohl die Strecke ansich deutlich einfacher als der DH am geißkopf ist. Am Gk wird zur Zeit einfach vieles in Kauf genommen damit die Kasse klingelt mMn. Wieso was ändern,geht ja auch so.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juni 2016)

was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist (am GK) ist, dass es dort keine Schilder auf den Trails gibt... 
Nehmen wie da mal als vergleich z.B. Osternohe... dort steht vor jedem Hinderniss ein Schild, welches deutlich zeigt, wie "schwer" das Hinderniss ist... In Hendelang steht dann sogar noch dran, ob überrollbar oder nicht... ob das dann wieder stimmt ist ein aderes Thema... aber Schilder, bzw Trailkennzeichnungen sucht man am GK vergeblich. 

Das von dir angesprochene Problem mit Blutigen anfängern kommt glaub einfach daher, dass man regelmäßig Fahrtechnik-Kurse in Park sieht, die von Leute besucht werden, die glaub noch nie auf einem MTB gesessen sind... 
Fahrtechnik-Kurs schön und gut... aber warum mach ich sowas im Park? Da üb ich doch vorerst im Heimischen Wald, oder so... Es wurde keiner als Meister gebohren...


----------



## Muckal (20. Juni 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist (am GK) ist, dass es dort keine Schilder auf den Trails gibt...
> Nehmen wie da mal als vergleich z.B. Osternohe... dort steht vor jedem Hinderniss ein Schild, welches deutlich zeigt, wie "schwer" das Hinderniss ist... In Hendelang steht dann sogar noch dran, ob überrollbar oder nicht... ob das dann wieder stimmt ist ein aderes Thema... aber Schilder, bzw Trailkennzeichnungen sucht man am GK vergeblich.
> 
> Das von dir angesprochene Problem mit Blutigen anfängern kommt glaub einfach daher, dass man regelmäßig Fahrtechnik-Kurse in Park sieht, die von Leute besucht werden, die glaub noch nie auf einem MTB gesessen sind...
> Fahrtechnik-Kurs schön und gut... aber warum mach ich sowas im Park? Da üb ich doch vorerst im Heimischen Wald, oder so... Es wurde keiner als Meister gebohren...



Solche Kurse musst du an zentralen Orten veranstalten. Da bieten sich Parks natürlich an. So schlimm ist das m.M.n. Auch nicht. Wenn ich schwache Fahrer in den Park mitnehme, nehm ich die eben die ersten Abfahrten an der Hand und erklär Ihnen wie man aus dem weg fährt. Ist dann eigentlich recht problemlos. Eindeutige Beschilderungen vor Ort am Anfang der Strecken wären hilfreich.


----------



## mfux (20. Juni 2016)

@hoschik: Der Hubschrauber kam früher auch sehr oft... Was aber auch mit Bewegungsflug& Übungsstunden für die Piloten begründet wurde! 
Uphillflow-Trail? Geil! Bin inletzter Zeit eh zum selbst hochstrampeln über gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2016)

gab doch letztens erst nen Artikel hier im news-Bereich ob Biken das neue Skifahren wird. Der Geisskopf macht halt alles, was dafür nötig ist.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Juni 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> @hoschik: Der Hubschrauber kam früher auch sehr oft... Was aber auch mit Bewegungsflug& Übungsstunden für die Piloten begründet wurde!



Und das ist immer noch so. Wenn eben grad der Notarzt im Heli frei ist, dann fliegt der auch. Auch bei kleinen Sachen.
Aber ist halt für den Laien spektakulärer, als wenn da nur der Kastenwagen kommt.


----------



## hoschik (20. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Und das ist immer noch so. Wenn eben grad der Notarzt im Heli frei ist, dann fliegt der auch. Auch bei kleinen Sachen.
> Aber ist halt für den Laien spektakulärer, als wenn da nur der Kastenwagen kommt.



na da freut man sich doch wenn man wegen einer kleinen Verletzung nachher 2000€ für den Heliflug blechen darf. Das muss leider fast immer privat bezahlt werden.


----------



## Swooprider24 (21. Juni 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> na da freut man sich doch wenn man wegen einer kleinen Verletzung nachher 2000€ für den Heliflug blechen darf. Das muss leider fast immer privat bezahlt werden.


Also wer DH fährt und keine Unfallversicherung für ca. 5€ im Monat hat, ist selber schuld... Da sind Helirettungen bis 150.000€ mit drin.

Was oben geschrieben wurde, dass die Freeride und die DH auch für Anfänger geeignet sein sollen ist natürlich quatsch... keine Ahnung wieso man sowas auf die Internetseite schreibt, ist halt einfach nicht so.

Das größte Problem liegt doch bei YouTube... Anfänger schauen sich die Vids an (wie wir ja alle wissen, kommt das Gefälle nicht zu geltung) Dann geht es eben die DH runter und beim ersten Step-Down gehts dann übern Lenker...

Man hat es jetzt bei Rock The Hill erst wieder gesehen, wie sich die Leute dort die Strecke wortwörtlich runterstützen.

Zum Thema Bremswellen, die haste in jedem Park und da kommt man mit nach shapen auch nicht hinterher...


----------



## hoschik (21. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Also wer DH fährt und keine Unfallversicherung für ca. 5€ im Monat hat, ist selber schuld... Da sind Helirettungen bis 150.000€ mit drin.



das ist quatsch, ließ dir mal durch welche Helirettung da übernommen wird, da gibt es auch tausende klauseln je nach Versicherung. 

Z.B. keine Kostenübernahme bei Freizeitaktivitäten, Übernahme der Kosten nur bei anschließend nötiger stationärer Behandlung^^, Bergrettung wird auch oft nicht übernommen durch die Unfallversicherung. da reicht es oft schon das nur einer dieser Punkte nicht zutrifft.

So einfach wie du das sagst ist das für den Extremsport nicht. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, 

Zu den Beschreibungen:
Das schreibt man deswegen auf die eigene Seite um Leute anzulocken, koste was es wolle, wenn sich jemand das Saalbach Prospekt anschaut, dort sieht aha , da habe ich 4-5 Strecken für meinen Skill Level und dann vom Geißkopf eine ehrliche Beschreibung ließt, ist schnell klar wohin er dann fährt als Anfänger. Dazu dann youtube video "ach schaut ja echt nicht schlimm aus" + keinerlei Schilder oder Markierungen an der Strecke... und schon ists passiert. 

Ließ dir mal die Beschreibung auf der Website von z.B.Serfaus durch, da bekommen Anfänger die wohl nützlichsten Tips überhaupt, dazu überall warnhinweie an der Seite "Drop und drei Pfeile nach unten"  ist einfach absoluter Standard wenn man etwas nicht abrollen kann. Eigtl in ganz Österreich.In Pds haben sie die beste Variante, 2 kleine Fähnchen an jeder Kante die direkt zeigen ob man rollen kann oder nicht,grün rollen, rot drop.  Es werden immer mehr Anfänger kommen die nicht wissen dass man sich eine DH Strecke erstmal anschaut, das lässt sich nicht verhindern, diese muss man vorab aufklären und vor Gefahren auf bestimmten Strecken warnen,bereits in der Beschreibung.


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Was oben geschrieben wurde, dass die Freeride und die DH auch für Anfänger geeignet sein sollen ist natürlich quatsch... keine Ahnung wieso man sowas auf die Internetseite schreibt, ist halt einfach nicht so.



Zum Teil sind die Beschreibungen Uralt. Ich kenn die Strecke seit gut 10 Jahren und die ist inzwischen schon ziemlich ausgewaschen und anspruchsvoller, wie ich finde. Früher bin ich mitm Hardtail runter, würde ich heute im Traum nicht mehr!
Gefühlt ist die Strecke stellenweise einen halben Meter tiefer als damals und somit mehr Steine und Wurzeln rausgefahren.

Bei der Webseite fehlt wohl auch wieder ein wenig das Engagement.



Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bremswellen, die haste in jedem Park und da kommt man mit nach shapen auch nicht hinterher...


Das stimmt wohl. Kenne keinen Park, der Bremswellen-Frei ist. Auch wenns von vielen gerne behauptet wird.

Wie schon mal erwähnt hatte ich neulich eine Unterhaltung mit einem Shaper..
Letzte Saison haben se vor der Eröffnung ~100 Arbeitsstunden investiert und ruckzuck wars einfach wieder da.
Hast eine Bremswelle weg, kommt schon die Nächste. Elendiger Teufelskreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swooprider24 (21. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Zum Teil sind die Beschreibungen Uralt. Ich kenn die Strecke seit gut 10 Jahren und die ist inzwischen schon ziemlich ausgewaschen und anspruchsvoller, wie ich finde. Früher bin ich mitm Hardtail runter, würde ich heute im Traum nicht mehr!
> Gefühlt ist die Strecke stellenweise einen halben Meter tiefer als damals und somit mehr Steine und Wurzeln rausgefahren.
> 
> Bei der Webseite fehlt wohl auch wieder ein wenig das Engagement.
> ...


Wo man auch wieder beim Thema Fahrtechnik ist... wie kommen Bremswellen auf einer Geraden zu stande? Ich kanns teilweise nicht nachvollziehen... genauso wie Bremswellen in Anliegern.


hoschik schrieb:


> das ist quatsch, ließ dir mal durch welche Helirettung da übernommen wird, da gibt es auch tausende klauseln je nach Versicherung.
> 
> Z.B. keine Kostenübernahme bei Freizeitaktivitäten, Übernahme der Kosten nur bei anschließend nötiger stationärer Behandlung^^, Bergrettung wird auch oft nicht übernommen durch die Unfallversicherung. da reicht es oft schon das nur einer dieser Punkte nicht zutrifft.
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht, aber man sollte natürlich von seiner Police die Details kennen...

Ich z.B. bin nur bei Rennen nicht versichert... Da ich mehr DH/FR aus Spaß betreibe und nicht um Rennen zu gewinnen, bin ich hier abgesichert... Bei Interesse kann ich dir mal nen Link zur Versicherung schicken.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> ... Bei Interesse kann ich dir mal nen Link zur Versicherung schicken.



Ich hätte auch Interesse.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2016)

@hoschik natürlich macht es für mich 0 Sinn an den GK zu fahren.
Aber wie gesagt: wäre nur für "einfach mal so"


----------



## Muckal (21. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt hatte ich neulich eine Unterhaltung mit einem Shaper..
> Letzte Saison haben se vor der Eröffnung ~100 Arbeitsstunden investiert und ruckzuck wars einfach wieder da.
> Hast eine Bremswelle weg, kommt schon die Nächste. Elendiger Teufelskreis.



Folgendes ist nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf die Allgemeinheit:

Mir geht dieses ständige Bremswellengeheule dermaßen auf den Sack! Wer glattgebügelte Strecken will soll sich doch bitte ein Rennrad kaufen und auf der Straße fahren. Immer schön die dicken Fahrwerke durch die Gegend tragen, zum Tuner laufen, Aftermarket Druckstufen rein zimmern und dann rumheulen wenn das Fahrwerk mal arbeiten muss. Zum Fremdschämen ist sowas!


----------



## hoschik (21. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Wo man auch wieder beim Thema Fahrtechnik ist... wie kommen Bremswellen auf einer Geraden zu stande? Ich kanns teilweise nicht nachvollziehen... genauso wie Bremswellen in Anliegern.



das kommt davon das Leute ihre ersten MTB Erfahrungen im Park sammeln, habe da auch ein Gespräch mitbekommen von der Mittags Sekt schlürfenden Dame "also sobald mir das zu schnell wird bremse ich,auch auf der Geraden,muss mich an die Geschwindigkeit bergab noch gewöhnen.....",dazu keinerlei Erfahrung mit Schlägen am bike,wenn das noch dazu kommt entstehen einfach diese Teppiche an unlogischen Stellen. 

Es stimmt schon das es überall Bremswellen gibt,vor allem auf Anfängerstrecken,in anderen Gebieten fällt es einfach nicht so auf weil sich da die Anfänger nicht auf die Schwierigen Strecken verirren,zumindest nicht in dem Maße wie am Geißkopf. 

Es ist wirklich schwierig,der Shape Crew ansich kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen,die sind da schon recht fleißig,eher den Betreibern die für eine ordentliche Beschreibung und Markierung der Strecken ansich verantwortlich sind. Ist halt blöd wenn der Liftbetreiber nicht auch für den Park verantwortlich ist,da kann man sich bequem den schwarzen Peter gegenseitig zuschieben.

Gk,Samerberg und Hindelang haben zu meinem Wohnort die kürzeste zeitliche Entfernung, bin da aber nur seltenst unterwegs. Hoffentlich bekommen die es in Oberammergau halbwegs hin.
Der Satz "dann hilf doch selber mit und engagier dich" zieht halt nicht, shape schon genug an den Hometrails,und gehe einer regulären Arbeit nach.
Im Restaurant sagt dir der Kellner auch nicht dann koche es dir selber,wenns nicht schmeckt geht man da einfach nicht mehr hin,Alternativen gibt es genug.


----------



## hoschik (21. Juni 2016)

@Muckal ich fide Bremswellen ansich auch nicht wild,wer mal in einem verregneten Sommer ne Woche oder länger in PdS war interessiert das iwann nicht mehr.

Es gibt aber schon derbe unterschiede WO diese Bremswellen sind, Leogang ,Hangman 2 hatte noch zu,also auch alle Anfänger auf der Flying Gangster unterwegs, 5m direkt vor jedem Absprung 30cm tiefer Bremswellenteppich, die Strecke war so wirklich kaum Fahrbar.

Ich hatte mich einfach nur gewundert wie schnell das am Gk ging, 1Tag ,schon alles zamgebremst. Mit dem richtigen Fahrwerk bekommt man davon eh fast nix mit. Lenzerheide letztes Jahr war gerade geil weil es so zerballert war,vor allem die DH.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juni 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> Lenzerheide letztes Jahr war gerade geil weil es so zerballert war,vor allem die DH.


Mit der DH-Strecke stimme ich dir zu.
Der Rest war aber ziemlich nervig, wenn man da jede Woche fährt 
Unterhalb von Charger und CCDB auf Dauer nicht auszuhalten ^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Juni 2016)

@Muckal: Bin ich voll bei dir!  Mir geht's auch aufn Sack das Gejammer und dann das angeblich - dort und dort gibt's das nicht.
N Spezl hat erzählt, dass es das sogar in Whistler gibt - IN WHISTLER  

Den Shapern kann man echt keinen Vorwurf machen, die arbeiten wirklich dran. Aber was willst halt zu zweit oder dritt ausrichten.
Eben mittags n Bild von Serfaus gesehen, da sinds halt geschätzt mal 20 Leute..




hoschik schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich einfach nur gewundert wie schnell das am Gk ging, 1Tag ,schon alles zamgebremst. Mit dem richtigen Fahrwerk bekommt man davon eh fast nix mit. Lenzerheide letztes Jahr war gerade geil weil es so zerballert war,vor allem die DH.



Geht wirklich schnell. Und wenn dann noch so ein Wetter, wie heuer dazukommt, dann ist Feierabend.
Oft sinds auch gar keine Bremswellen, sondern Abflüsse vom Wasser. Besonders auffällig in den Anliegern der BikerX, aber am Rock the Hill auch deutlich am Flow zu sehen :-/


----------



## hoschik (21. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Eben mittags n Bild von Serfaus gesehen, da sinds halt geschätzt mal 20 Leute..



genau deswegen geht es da auch morgen hin und nicht an den Gk.Ich frage mich echt was der Gk mit der ganzen Kohle macht ?
Besucherzahle hoch, Preise auch im oberen Bereich,da stimmt etwas ganz gewaltig nicht. Der Berg und Lift gehört ja einer Brauerei soweit ich weiß. Evtl subventionieren die damit ihr ekelhaftes Bier.


----------



## Swooprider24 (21. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> @Muckal: Bin ich voll bei dir!  Mir geht's auch aufn Sack das Gejammer und dann das angeblich - dort und dort gibt's das nicht.
> N Spezl hat erzählt, dass es das sogar in Whistler gibt - IN WHISTLER
> 
> Den Shapern kann man echt keinen Vorwurf machen, die arbeiten wirklich dran. Aber was willst halt zu zweit oder dritt ausrichten.
> ...


Ich hatte auch mit den Jungs vom GK gequatscht (War die ganze Woche von Rock the Hill unten)

Die haben dieses Jahr schon !!!!70 Tonnen!!!! Sand auf die Flow line geschmissen... Das ist schon echt krass... 

Hier der Link zur Versicherung: http://www.gothaer.de/privatkunden/...102_gothaer+unfallversicherung&ks=51080111005


Voltage_FR schrieb:


> @Muckal: Bin ich voll bei dir!  Mir geht's auch aufn Sack das Gejammer und dann das angeblich - dort und dort gibt's das nicht.
> N Spezl hat erzählt, dass es das sogar in Whistler gibt - IN WHISTLER
> 
> Den Shapern kann man echt keinen Vorwurf machen, die arbeiten wirklich dran. Aber was willst halt zu zweit oder dritt ausrichten.
> ...




Die Flow war am Samstag echt schon arg zerfurcht... Da haben die Bremswellen eig. nur genervt, weil man alle 3m hinter jemandem fest hing, daher konnte man auch nicht an der ersten Welle abziehen und drüber segeln.

Aber wir machen den Sport ja wegen dem "gerappel" mir sind dann auch nurnoch freeride und DH gefahren... da hatte man seine Ruhe, weil sich kaum jemand drauf verirrt hat (Bis auf der eine Dude mit E-Bike, der dann geschoben hat ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (21. Juni 2016)

Dann müssen die aber über Nacht richtig an der Flow gearbeitet haben, ich kann mich nicht an Bremswellen erinnern (bin vergangenen Sonntag 1x dort gefahren).


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Juni 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt was der Gk mit der ganzen Kohle macht ?



Der Lift lebt im Sommer vom Bikepark, aber das Geld fließt nicht in den Bikepark, da zwei verschiedene Betreiber!



Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Die Flow war am Samstag echt schon arg zerfurcht...


Mir kams auch nicht so schlimm vor  War auch am Samstag 
Wobei gerade dieses WE auffallend war, dass das Wasser wirklich ganze Arbeit leistet stellenweise


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Juni 2016)

Hier mal das Impressum der beiden. Fällt auf, dass es verschiedene Unternehmen sind ?

Übrigens steht auf der Homepage des Bikeparks, dass die EvilEye geschlossen ist. Hab ich eben mal gesehen.
Offensichtlich ist die ehemalige You Go First auch gesperrt...


----------



## Swooprider24 (21. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Dann müssen die aber über Nacht richtig an der Flow gearbeitet haben, ich kann mich nicht an Bremswellen erinnern (bin vergangenen Sonntag 1x dort gefahren).


Jop, die Jungs haben wirklich über Nacht geshaped... Ging uns am Donnerstag früh auch so, da waren die auch schon voll dabei auf der Strecke (teilweise bisschen überraschend ohne Hinweis am Einstieg... aber hey shit happens )


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2016)

naja, aber warum ist dann die Streckenbenutzungsgebühr weggefallen? Im 1. Jahr, als die weg war, war's de facto ein Euro günstiger als im Vorjahr, 2€ weniger ohne Streckenbenutzung, dafür 1€ mehr für den Lift. Ich hab irgendwie im Hinterkopf, das sich damit der Lift zumindest teilweise am Streckenunterhalt beteiligt, vorher war das wirklich getrennt (weshalb es eben auch die 2€ zusätzlich gab).


----------



## veitk (24. Juni 2016)

ich hab in leogang in der gondel mit einem gequatscht der wohl mal für den geißkopf geshaped hat, er meinte 1€ bekommt der park pro verkaufter liftkarte. geld verdienen mit leihbikes und kursen. 

ich mag die downhillstrecke schon, die freeride auch in kombination mit der you go first oben. 

ach und spicak, ja, fahrt da nicht hin, ist kacke. war letztes wochenende da. und fahre nächstes wieder hin um mich zu überzeugen das es wirklich kacke is


----------



## hoschik (24. Juni 2016)

veitk schrieb:


> er meinte 1€ bekommt der park pro verkaufter liftkarte. geld verdienen mit leihbikes und kursen.



solche Angaben sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, ein Fließbandarbeiter für einen Autoteilezulieferer wird dir auch sagen "mein Chef verdient kaum Geld deswegen bekomme ich so wenig Lohn",zumindest wenn er sehr naiv ist. 

Zum Thema Trailpflege und weil hier einer geschrieben hat in Serfaus stehen  da  20 Mann und mehr bereit zum shapen.

Haben da zufällig vorgestern einen Shaper kennengelernt,nicht nur kurz im Lift,sind da noch unten ewig mit dem gesessen und haben paar Bier gekippt,Serfaus hat genau 8 Shaper/Trailbuilder,für "etwas" mehr an Strecken. Scheint zu funktionieren,die DH Strecke dort braucht aber keine Pflege als Beispiel. 

Dort hat man auch gesehen wie das eigtl laufen muss,war das letzte mal vor 1 1/2 Jahren dort,da hat sich einiges getan zum Positiven,sowohl was das drumherum aber auch was die Strecken betrifft. Der Geißkopf steht still seit ein paar Jahren.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juni 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> Der Geißkopf steht still seit ein paar Jahren.



kann man so sagen. 
Das letzte mal als ich dort war (bevor ich letztes jahr mal wieder war) ist ca 8 Jahre her. Damals bin ich nur mit einem Dirthardtail angereist. Daher war meine Steckenauswahl sehr begrenzt.Somit bin ich damals nur den Biker-X und die Dirt Line gefahren. 

8Jahre Später sind die Teiel vom Park genau so wie damals  nicht dass das jetzt schlecht sein muss...


----------



## Swooprider24 (24. Juni 2016)

veitk schrieb:


> ich hab in leogang in der gondel mit einem gequatscht der wohl mal für den geißkopf geshaped hat, er meinte 1€ bekommt der park pro verkaufter liftkarte. geld verdienen mit leihbikes und kursen.
> 
> ich mag die downhillstrecke schon, die freeride auch in kombination mit der you go first oben.
> 
> ach und spicak, ja, fahrt da nicht hin, ist kacke. war letztes wochenende da. und fahre nächstes wieder hin um mich zu überzeugen das es wirklich kacke is


Wie spicak ist kacke??? Das ist mit einer der geilsten mittelgebirgs-parks... Richtig schön Steinig und verblockt... Finde es gibt momentan keinen besseren (nicht alpinen) park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (24. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Wie spicak ist kacke??? Das ist mit einer der geilsten mittelgebirgs-parks... Richtig schön Steinig und verblockt... Finde es gibt momentan keinen besseren (nicht alpinen) park.



spicak taugt nix,jeder der dort war wird dir das bestätigen,allein das tschechische Bier,ekelhaft 
Nach dem biken hocken dann alle unten im Park rum und saufen Bier,schlechte Vorbildfuktion und so stelle ich mir biken nicht vor. Nie Wieder Spicak, haha


----------



## Swooprider24 (24. Juni 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> spicak taugt nix,jeder der dort war wird dir das bestätigen,allein das tschechische Bier,ekelhaft
> Nach dem biken hocken dann alle unten im Park rum und saufen Bier,schlechte Vorbildfuktion und so stelle ich mir biken nicht vor. Nie Wieder Spicak, haha


Sorry, mir ist heute zu warm... der Sarkasmus kam jetzt erst an.


----------



## Muckal (24. Juni 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> kann man so sagen.
> Das letzte mal als ich dort war (bevor ich letztes jahr mal wieder war) ist ca 8 Jahre her. Damals bin ich nur mit einem Dirthardtail angereist. Daher war meine Steckenauswahl sehr begrenzt.Somit bin ich damals nur den Biker-X und die Dirt Line gefahren.
> 
> 8Jahre Später sind die Teiel vom Park genau so wie damals  nicht dass das jetzt schlecht sein muss...



Still stehen tut der GK nicht direkt. Nur wird halt zu 90% an Flow Trails (jetzt sogar Uphill!) gearbeitet.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juni 2016)

ich seh schon, wir brauchen noch ein Begriff für so einen Park: weil Bikepark fahren ist DHler und Fullface-Helm einpacken, ordentlich holzen gehen, Trailcenter ist Enduro + Halbschale einpacken und auch bergauf treten. Und jetzt fehlt für ein Larifari-Flowtrail-eBike-bergauf-"Park" noch irgendein Fachbegriff  Flow-Park ist nicht abwertend genug


----------



## Swooprider24 (24. Juni 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich seh schon, wir brauchen noch ein Begriff für so einen Park: weil Bikepark fahren ist DHler und Fullface-Helm einpacken, ordentlich holzen gehen, Trailcenter ist Enduro + Halbschale einpacken und auch bergauf treten. Und jetzt fehlt für ein Larifari-Flowtrail-eBike-bergauf-"Park" noch irgendein Fachbegriff  Flow-Park ist nicht abwertend genug


Wie wäre es mit Bierbauch-E-Park? Setzt sich aus den Benutzern von E-Bikes, E für Elektro und Park als Lokalität zusammen?


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Bierbauch-E-Park? Setzt sich aus den Benutzern von E-Bikes, E für Elektro und Park als Lokalität zusammen?


Is zu lang... Wenn dann BE-Park/ Center


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (24. Juni 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Hier mal das Impressum der beiden. Fällt auf, dass es verschiedene Unternehmen sind ?
> 
> Übrigens steht auf der Homepage des Bikeparks, dass die EvilEye geschlossen ist. Hab ich eben mal gesehen.
> Offensichtlich ist die ehemalige You Go First auch gesperrt...
> Anhang anzeigen 505000



War die You Go First bzw EE2.0 eigentlich schon mal nicht gesperrt? Zumindest bei der Strecke kann ich mir da einen Haftungs-Hintergrund vorstellen. Ein Absperrband wie bei der EE1 hab ich nämlich nicht gesehen.


----------



## xrated (25. Juni 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> Ließ dir mal die Beschreibung auf der Website von z.B.Serfaus durch, da bekommen Anfänger die wohl nützlichsten Tips überhaupt, dazu überall warnhinweie an der Seite "Drop und drei Pfeile nach unten"  ist einfach absoluter Standard wenn man etwas nicht abrollen kann. Eigtl in ganz Österreich.In Pds haben sie die beste Variante, 2 kleine Fähnchen an jeder Kante die direkt zeigen ob man rollen kann oder nicht,grün rollen, rot drop.  Es werden immer mehr Anfänger kommen die nicht wissen dass man sich eine DH Strecke erstmal anschaut, das lässt sich nicht verhindern, diese muss man vorab aufklären und vor Gefahren auf bestimmten Strecken warnen,bereits in der Beschreibung.



Als ich mich hier letztes Jahr über die DH ausgelassen habe, hats im Tenor geheissen ja dann fahr halt auf der Flowline. 
Noch dazu liegen ja überall Steine rum wo man reinfallen kann und nirgends ist irgendwas angeschrieben. Die Strecke hat irgendwo ihren Reiz aber mir ist die einfach zu gefährlich und man kann sich schlecht orientieren weil alles ähnlich aussieht. Deswegen stehen ja alle rum und schauen wo man überhaupt fahren muss. Das ist vielleicht toll wenn man da jede Woche fährt aber nicht für den Durchschnittsbesucher.

Die Freeride taugt mir auch nicht, überall ausgewaschene Wurzeln und die Hände tun weh.


----------



## hoschik (25. Juni 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Die Freeride taugt mir auch nicht, überall ausgewaschene Wurzeln und die Hände tun weh.





xrated schrieb:


> ja dann fahr halt auf der Flowline


----------



## Muckal (26. Juni 2016)

Mimimi


----------



## xrated (26. Juni 2016)

Ja und was ist bei der Freeride so besonders? Ich find die langweilig.


----------



## Muckal (26. Juni 2016)

Dann wäre meine Frage: was findest du spannend und warum? Die Flow?

Für mich is de Freeride eine geile Mischung aus Steinen und Wurzeln. Rumpelt schön, mal schnell, mal eng und langsam. Besonders das letzte Wurzelstück taugt im Trockenen super zum durch ballern,aber richtig interessant is die Freeride erst wenn sie nass ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juni 2016)

wobei heute erstmal zu ist am GK dank der Unwetter gestern Abend.



> Liebe Bikeparkbesucher, wegen dem starken Gewitter gestern Abend ist der Lift bis auf weiteres geschlossen.
> Die Strecken müssen von Ästen befreit werden und und und.
> Sobald der Lift wieder läuft, geben wir dies bekannt.
> Euer Bikeparkteam


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> War die You Go First bzw EE2.0 eigentlich schon mal nicht gesperrt? Zumindest bei der Strecke kann ich mir da einen Haftungs-Hintergrund vorstellen. Ein Absperrband wie bei der EE1 hab ich nämlich nicht gesehen.


 Frage mich nicht 

Ich meine, dass anfangs schon mal eins dran war.
Evtl gibts hier wieder die Diskussion zwischen Schneider und Shapern.

Übrigens gibt's News von der EvilEye - da geht's weiter  
Schön im Canadian-Style mit Holzbretteln selber spalten


----------



## Burnhard (28. Juni 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Als ich mich hier letztes Jahr über die DH ausgelassen habe, hats im Tenor geheissen ja dann fahr halt auf der Flowline.
> Noch dazu liegen ja überall Steine rum wo man reinfallen kann und nirgends ist irgendwas angeschrieben. Die Strecke hat irgendwo ihren Reiz aber mir ist die einfach zu gefährlich und man kann sich schlecht orientieren weil alles ähnlich aussieht. Deswegen stehen ja alle rum und schauen wo man überhaupt fahren muss. Das ist vielleicht toll wenn man da jede Woche fährt aber nicht für den Durchschnittsbesucher.
> 
> Die Freeride taugt mir auch nicht, überall ausgewaschene Wurzeln und die Hände tun weh.



Ich mag dich! In anderen Threads über Setup und Shimtuning philosophieren und dann hier über Steine auf den Trails jammern...


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2016)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Ich mag dich! In anderen Threads über Setup und Shimtuning philosophieren und dann hier über Steine auf den Trails jammern...



Is geil, ha  Allgemein muss ich eh sagen, wenn hier ein GDC/EDC/WC-Fahrer über Fahrwerkssetting schreibt, kann ich das ernst nehmen, ansonsten eher weniger. Die Leute verlassen sich hier auf Aussagen von Leuten, von denen Sie gar nicht wissen wie sie fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (29. Juni 2016)

aha und ihr seid alle perfekt und stürzt nie oder wie?

Es gibt nunmal Parks die zigmal besser sind, face it

Und wenn ihr erst mal so alt seid wie ich, werdet ihr auch verstehen warum einem Hände weh tun können. Vor allem wenn man noch eine Erkrankung hat.


----------



## Burnhard (29. Juni 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> aha und ihr seid alle perfekt und stürzt nie oder wie?
> 
> Es gibt nunmal Parks die zigmal besser sind, face it
> 
> Und wenn ihr erst mal so alt seid wie ich, werdet ihr auch verstehen warum einem Hände weh tun können. Vor allem wenn man noch eine Erkrankung hat.



Kleiner Tipp: geh auf Strecken mit Gelände fahren. Dann wirst du irgendwann locker und die Hände tun sogar mit dem Einsteigerfahrwerk nicht mehr weh. Dieses ganze Flow Trail Zeug bringt dich technisch null weiter!


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> aha und ihr seid alle perfekt und stürzt nie oder wie?
> 
> Es gibt nunmal Parks die zigmal besser sind, face it
> 
> Und wenn ihr erst mal so alt seid wie ich, werdet ihr auch verstehen warum einem Hände weh tun können. Vor allem wenn man noch eine Erkrankung hat.



Davon redet doch keiner. Der GK ist einer der schlechtesten Parks, die ich kenne. Leider auch der näheste von mir aus. Aber du hast noch nicht beantwortet, was du spannend findest, wenn du die Freeride langweilig findest


----------



## xrated (29. Juni 2016)

Mir ist die Strecke einfach zu langsam und mühsam. Bin da früher auch mit Enduro runter. Fand die jetzt auch nicht sooooo schwer zu fahren wenn man die Doubles und den einen großen Sprung ausnimmt. Solche Strecken wie Flying Gangster, Black Friday oder Proline waren mir viel lieber.

Ich kann zur Zeit nicht mal "normal" MTB fahren und weiß nicht ob ich es jemals wieder kann, glaube ihr könnt ungefähr nachvollziehen wie ich mich grade fühle und wenn einem kein Arzt richtig helfen kann. Meine Gelenke fühlen sich an als wäre ich ein Rentner.


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2016)

Wo sind denn in der Freeride Doubles? Ich glaube du redest von der Downhill?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will dich nicht persönlich anmachen. FÜR MICH hat die Flow und ihre diversen Derivate in anderen Parks/Trailcentern etc. rein gar nichts mit Mountainbiken zu tun.


----------



## xrated (29. Juni 2016)

Da geht doch mal was nach links weg im mittleren Teil oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung? Kann auch sein das das zu You go first gehört.

Ja die Flow ist keine echte Parkstrecke aber verdammt beliebt, glaube ohne die würden erheblich weniger Besucher kommen.


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Da geht doch mal was nach links weg im mittleren Teil oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung? Kann auch sein das das zu You go first gehört.
> 
> Ja die Flow ist keine echte Parkstrecke aber verdammt beliebt, glaube ohne die würden erheblich weniger Besucher kommen.



Das was du meinst gehört zur You Go First.

Ich denke der ganze Parkbetrieb basiert nur auf der Flow. Ich hab mal so ne halbe Stunde ca. oben am Lift Päuschen gemacht und die Leute beobachtet. Von dem was am Lift ankommt, fährt mind. 80% die Flow. Ist ja eigentlich eh gut so, dann ist mehr Platz auf den anderen Strecken  Aber leider wird halt langsam der ganze Park auf das Konzept Flow Country ausgerichtet, hat man den Eindruck.


----------



## xrated (29. Juni 2016)

Sieht man ja an dem großen Holzgestell an der Evil Eye, ist das immer noch kaputt?

Die Flow ist für gelegentlich ja ganz witzig aber wenn man schnell fahren möchte dann wird man ständig ausgebremst und kann nirgends überholen. Wobei der untere Teil generell zu flach ist.


----------



## Rischar (29. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Aber leider wird halt langsam der ganze Park auf das Konzept Flow Country ausgerichtet, hat man den Eindruck.


Langsam...? 
Das ist schon seit Jahren so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (29. Juni 2016)

Freeride und DH bleiben geil
PUNKT


----------



## Hr.Deml (29. Juni 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Freeride und DH bleiben geil
> PUNKT


Freeride ja, aber die Downhill war/ist ja ab der Hälfte eh schon seit jeher eine "Flow".


----------



## Swooprider24 (30. Juni 2016)

Hr.Deml schrieb:


> Freeride ja, aber die Downhill war/ist ja ab der Hälfte eh schon seit jeher eine "Flow".


Also flow hab ich auch auf der freeride und der kompletten dh. Musst halt nur so schnell fahren, dass sich flow entwickeln kann. 

Ironie an der sache. Auf der flowline bekomm ich das net hin weil die Anlieger zu klein sind und mit nem flick will ich net fahren weil das die strecke zur sau macht (ja ich denke auch an andere Streckennutzer)


----------



## Muckal (30. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Also flow hab ich auch auf der freeride und der kompletten dh. Musst halt nur so schnell fahren, dass sich flow entwickeln kann.
> 
> Ironie an der sache. Auf der flowline bekomm ich das net hin weil die Anlieger zu klein sind und mit nem flick will ich net fahren weil das die strecke zur sau macht (ja ich denke auch an andere Streckennutzer)



Er meint damit den unteren Teil der DH, ab Mittelstation. Das ist im Prinzip die Flow mit größeren Steinen drin. Zumindest kann man sie so fahren. Eine Fahrerin ohne Park-Erfahrung, die ich mal dabei hatte, war begeistert dass das eben so schön easy da runter geht


----------



## Swooprider24 (30. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Er meint damit den unteren Teil der DH, ab Mittelstation. Das ist im Prinzip die Flow mit größeren Steinen drin. Zumindest kann man sie so fahren. Eine Fahrerin ohne Park-Erfahrung, die ich mal dabei hatte, war begeistert dass das eben so schön easy da runter geht




Wenn man langsam ist geht es easy stimmt. Finde den unteren Teil mit ordentlich Tempo wegen der flatturns  recht anspruchsvoll. Aber ja, einfacher als der obere Steingarten


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Sieht man ja an dem großen Holzgestell an der Evil Eye, ist das immer noch kaputt?



Hoffentlich. Und hoffentlich kommt das ganze Holz da raus. Der Evil Eye rumpelt wenigstens mal anständig. Die sollten einfach die strecke seitlich absperren, das holz raus und wieder aufmachen. Dann läuft das ding.

die Freeride (oben) ist genauso wie die DH einfach und smooth wenn man sich an die richtige Line hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (30. Juni 2016)

Schauen wir der Wahrheit ins Auge. Richtig coole Strecken wie den Struggle oder DH Veetraz in Kranjska Gora gibt's am GK nicht 

Wobei du mit der holzlosen EE schon einen guten Vorschlag machst


----------



## Swooprider24 (30. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Schauen wir der Wahrheit ins Auge. Richtig coole Strecken wie den Struggle oder DH Veetraz in Kranjska Gora gibt's am GK nicht
> 
> Wobei du mit der holzlosen EE schon einen guten Vorschlag machst


Dann kennst du die 2 lokal lines nicht  Frage mal beim nächsten mal die Dudes von dem Shop, vllt sagen sie dir ja wo es lang geht... ich möchte es jetzt nicht hier schreiben


----------



## Muckal (30. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Dann kennst du die 2 lokal lines nicht  Frage mal beim nächsten mal die Dudes von dem Shop, vllt sagen sie dir ja wo es lang geht... ich möchte es jetzt nicht hier schreiben



Ne kenn ich auch nicht ￼
Kommt man da beim Lift bzw dessen Nähe raus? So viel kannst ja verraten


----------



## Swooprider24 (30. Juni 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ne kenn ich auch nicht ￼
> Kommt man da beim Lift bzw dessen Nähe raus? So viel kannst ja verraten



JA du kommst in Habischried in der nähe von dem Fußballplatz raus


----------



## Muckal (30. Juni 2016)

Ich seh schon. Wir müssen mal fahren gehen


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juli 2016)

Das sollte als Ortsangabe reichen, mal das Tourenrad mitnehmen zum Wege suchen


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juli 2016)

der eBike-Flow-Trail-Uphill-Dingens wird offenbar wirklich gebaut, zumindest gibt's vor dem Bogen-Park schon nen neuen Trail mit ein paar Holzbrücken etc.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2016)

und wenn jemand selber bestimmen will, was wo gebaut wird am Geisskopf:
https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/mt...bischofsmais-deutschland-2-geschaeftsfuehrer/


----------



## Brixton (23. Juli 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Und hoffentlich kommt das ganze Holz da raus. Der Evil Eye rumpelt wenigstens mal anständig. Die sollten einfach die strecke seitlich absperren, das holz raus und wieder aufmachen. Dann läuft das ding.
> 
> die Freeride (oben) ist genauso wie die DH einfach und smooth wenn man sich an die richtige Line hält.



Am sich ne gute Idee. Das was nicht fertig wird umfahren lassen und schön wäre es wieder...


----------



## hoschik (24. Juli 2016)

die Betreiber vom Bikepark haben sich die Kritik anscheinend zu Herzen genommen und die ganze Saison wohl nix mehr an der DH gemacht,also ne Autobahn ist das jetzt nicht mehr,Hauptlinie ist jetzt zum Großteil eine Rinne mit sehr viel losen Geröll ansonsten auch alles zerbombt und mega ausgefahren. Wer seine Plomben auf guten Sitz testen will ist im Moment recht gut bedient,wenn man einen schnellen Vordermann hat wird es besonders lustig bewegenden Objekten auszuweichen, einzigartige Geräuschkulisse wenn einem Dicke Brocken gegen das Unterrohr knallen,hab es geschafft nach 3 Jahren mir die erste Delle ins Unterrohr zu fahren, einige Leute mit zerballerten Parts,die Strecke in dem Zustand immernoch nicht wirklich schwer,dafür einfach nur Materialmordend und recht gefährlich mit dem vielen losen Zeug.

Der Park hat noch genau 2 Shaper die hauptsächlich an der neuen Upflow Krankheit arbeiten mit großer Begeisterung natürlich , der Rest vom Park sieht dementsprechend aus,die Shaper haben die DH aufgegeben "muss neu gebaggert werden",die räumen da höchstens noch die größten losen Brocken raus, für mehr ist keine Zeit.  

Ansonsten alles beim alten,der Evil Eye 0 Veränderung (angeblich muss der in 3 Wochen fertig sein) ,Freeride und flowC wie immer.

Also alles in allem wie immer am Gk,wenn man die Möglichkeit hat in einen anderen Gravity Card Park zu fahren sollte man diese Möglichkeit nutzen. Wetter war aber gut und es war auch nix los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (24. Juli 2016)

Die Unterschiede der Park sind aber schon sehr deutlich. 
Klar hab ich am GK auch immer mein Spaß.
Aber als ich letztens z.B. in Fiss war, war ich echt baff. 
Da werden morgens sogar die Anlieger gefegt, damit da kein Sand und geröll drin rum liegt. Sowas hab ich nie gesehn  
Abgesehn davon ist dort selbst die blaue Flow-Line nicht so zerbombt wie der FlowTrail am GK.
Gut mag auch daran liegen dass die bestimmt mehr Personal zu verfügung haben. Ich denk dass ich im September mal wieder am GK sein werd. Bin mal gespannt ob man bis dahin den Evli Eye wieder fahren kann


----------



## hoschik (24. Juli 2016)

In Serfaus haben sie 8 Shaper, aber auch deutlich mehr Strecken,der Park und Liftbetreiber sind da 1 Betrieb, am Geißkopf sind das 2 paar Schuhe und die arbeiten eher gegen ,anstatt miteinander,das ist wohl das Hauptproblem warum es in einigen deutschen Parks nicht vorwärtsgeht. Samerberg der gleiche Mist.


----------



## draussen (24. Juli 2016)

Ich muss ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich den Geißkopf eigentlich immer recht gerne besuche. Liegt eh auf dem Weg zum Spičak und abgesehen von Downhill und Flowcountry fahr ich da eh nicht so viele andere Strecken.


----------



## Muckal (24. Juli 2016)

draussen schrieb:


> Ich muss ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich den Geißkopf eigentlich immer recht gerne besuche. Liegt eh auf dem Weg zum Spičak und abgesehen von Downhill und Flowcountry fahr ich da eh nicht so viele andere Strecken.



Jeder hat seine kleinen Macken 

P.s. 'Wirtriding' is hammer


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (25. Juli 2016)

Hört sich jetzt alles nicht so prickelnd an, was am Geißkopf so abgeht.

War letztes Jahr mal dort als wir Urlaub in Neureichenau gemacht haben. 

Fand vor allem die Evil Eye  und unten die Biker X super. 
Wenn die EE jetzt gesperrt ist, weiß ich auch nicht so recht, ob es sich für mich noch lohnt.

Ne Strecke von oben bis unten mit Sprüngen, Anliegern aus Holz oder Erde wäre schon super.

Spicak ist von Neureichenau halt schon ne Ecke zu fahren.
Würde sich das trotzdem lohnen?


----------



## Muckal (25. Juli 2016)

Die Flow hat doch kleine Sprünge und den ein oder andern Anlieger.

Spicak ist halt der bessere Park. Ob sich das lohnt muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Swooprider24 (25. Juli 2016)

Was will man denn auf der dh noch zerbomben? Die War doch schon immer ein einziges großes steinfeld? Maximal bremswellen auf der wiesenkurve. 
Wir fahren nächstes wee wieder runter. Ich werde berichten, wie es war


----------



## hoschik (25. Juli 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Was will man denn auf der dh noch zerbomben? Die War doch schon immer ein einziges großes steinfeld? Maximal bremswellen auf der wiesenkurve.
> Wir fahren nächstes wee wieder runter. Ich werde berichten, wie es war



jo, jetzt sind viele Steine halt lose, kenne die Strecke ja jetzt auch schon über ein paar Jahre,der mittlere Bereich ist halt echt hinüber, waren ansonsten eigtl auch der Meinung das sich das nicht noch mehr ausfahren kann


----------



## Swooprider24 (25. Juli 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> jo, jetzt sind viele Steine halt lose, kenne die Strecke ja jetzt auch schon über ein paar Jahre,der mittlere Bereich ist halt echt hinüber, waren ansonsten eigtl auch der Meinung das sich das nicht noch mehr ausfahren kann


hmmm... dann werde ich doch mal Es Big bike Einpacken und net das enduro Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (25. Juli 2016)

Was wurde eigentlich aus den Tschechen die die DH früher aufgeräumt haben?


----------



## Swooprider24 (26. Juli 2016)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Was wurde eigentlich aus den Tschechen die die DH früher aufgeräumt haben?


Die haben ne Anstellung in spicak.


----------



## DonSchoeni (26. Juli 2016)

Evil Eye wurde heute gebaut,ich denke da tut sich was.
Downhill war zwar zerbombt,trotzdem Spaß gehabt.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Juli 2016)

jop laut Facebook geht an der EE endlich mal was voran.


----------



## Muckal (27. Juli 2016)

"in den nächsten Wochen"


----------



## veitk (27. Juli 2016)

war letztes jahr ja ähnlich, den oberen teil der ee haben sie im sommer dann mal gemacht. ist ja auch ok, im herbst bzw spätherbst ist gaißkopf auf während viele andere schon zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2016)

Und der evil-Eye ist gesperrt weil nass...


----------



## Swooprider24 (27. Juli 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und der evil-Eye ist gesperrt weil nass...


Jetzt mal ehrlich. Northshores finde ich sind eh net so der bringer. Wie schon angebracht den Holz scheiß raus und man hat ne 2. Gute freeride Strecke.


----------



## Muckal (27. Juli 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Northshores finde ich sind eh net so der bringer. Wie schon angebracht den Holz scheiß raus und man hat ne 2. Gute freeride Strecke.



Guter Vorschlag!


----------



## Brixton (29. Juli 2016)

hoschik schrieb:


> jo, jetzt sind viele Steine halt lose, kenne die Strecke ja jetzt auch schon über ein paar Jahre,der mittlere Bereich ist halt echt hinüber, waren ansonsten eigtl auch der Meinung das sich das nicht noch mehr ausfahren kann


War die wirklich schon mal anders?
Irgendwie ist es jedes Jahr das selbe...
Abgesehen zum früheren Verlauf finde ich gehört sich das so Ist halt kein Flow Trail. Klar gibt's besseres aber sollens da jetzt auch nen Flow Kanal daraus bauen?
Wenn sich schon jemand beschwert, dass ein Stein gegen das Unterrohr geflogen ist muss er halt ganz langsam runter rutschen. Sicher ist ne Delle ärgerlich...


----------



## Muckal (30. Juli 2016)

Brixton schrieb:


> War die wirklich schon mal anders?
> Irgendwie ist es jedes Jahr das selbe...
> Abgesehen zum früheren Verlauf finde ich gehört sich das so Ist halt kein Flow Trail. Klar gibt's besseres aber sollens da jetzt auch nen Flow Kanal daraus bauen?
> Wenn sich schon jemand beschwert, dass ein Stein gegen das Unterrohr geflogen ist muss er halt ganz langsam runter rutschen. Sicher ist ne Delle ärgerlich...



Ab der Mittelstation ist es sehrwohl ein Flowtrail


----------



## Swooprider24 (2. August 2016)

Also wir waren es wee da... Spicak am Sonntag war leider nix... 2 Abfahrten, dann 2,5h Gewitter mit Sturzbächen (man konnte die Strecke an sich vorbei schwimmen sehen...

Allgemein zum Geißkopf... Wetter hatte gepasst. Stecken feucht aber nicht nass. leider komplett zerbombt... Freeride waren einige Felgenkiller drin ebenso wie auf dem Mittelstück der DH.

Der neue Uphill-Trail geht berg ab echt gut  sogar mit Wallride und noch ohne Bremswellen  (wer suchet der findet )


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2016)

ah, schick, wie weit ist der denn schon fertig? Als ich mal suchen war, hatte ich nur etwa 100 oder 200m vor dem Bogen-Park gefunden.


----------



## Swooprider24 (2. August 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ah, schick, wie weit ist der denn schon fertig? Als ich mal suchen war, hatte ich nur etwa 100 oder 200m vor dem Bogen-Park gefunden.


2.2 km sind fertig bzw. eig. fast der komplette Trail (teilweiße noch ohne Belag und deshalb entsprechend schlammig) gefetzt hat es trotzdem. Wenn man nicht schieben will, muss man von oben aus bisschen suchen.


----------



## Muckal (2. August 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Der neue Uphill-Trail geht berg ab echt gut  sogar mit Wallride und noch ohne Bremswellen  (wer suchet der findet )



Und deswegen ist des die gefährlichste Strecke im Park


----------



## Swooprider24 (2. August 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist des die gefährlichste Strecke im Park


Mein Guter, die Strecke ist noch nicht offen. Sonst wären wir net runter gefahren. Wir wollten uns das ganze einfach mal ansehen.

Ich denke soviel gesunden Menschenverstand sollte jeder aufbringen, dort nicht RUNTER zu fahren, wenn die für die E-Biker offen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (2. August 2016)

Gesunder Menschenverstand is heutzutage Mangelware.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2016)

Das man sich das während der noch im Bau ist mal anschaut ist doch kein Stress, spannend wirds erst wenn der offiziell eröffnet wurde 
Und ja, ich hab da auch eher geringe Hoffnung das das gut klappt. Wer weiß, vielleicht probieren es auch welche, die Flowcountry raufzufahren


----------



## Swooprider24 (2. August 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Das man sich das während der noch im Bau ist mal anschaut ist doch kein Stress, spannend wirds erst wenn der offiziell eröffnet wurde
> Und ja, ich hab da auch eher geringe Hoffnung das das gut klappt. Wer weiß, vielleicht probieren es auch welche, die Flowcountry raufzufahren


Um sowas zu umgehen, könnte man ja eine Art Ampelsystem einführen?! 1 Stunde für die Bergauffraktion, eine Stunde für die Bergab Fraktion.

Wobei... da kacken sich die ganzen Flowfahrer wieder ein... Weil die Freeride ist ja sooooooooo schwer und die Downhill unfahrbar... Da müssen die ja dann ne stunde warten 

@Muckal: Hast leider recht... Viele bekommen es irgendwie nichtmehr auf die Reihe... Sonntag in Spicak haben welche es Liftpersonal angegangen das die unbedingt hoch wollen (bei gewitter)... Sich fürs Hobby grillen lassen, ist echt daneben.


----------



## Muckal (2. August 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Um sowas zu umgehen, könnte man ja eine Art Ampelsystem einführen?! 1 Stunde für die Bergauffraktion, eine Stunde für die Bergab Fraktion.
> 
> Wobei... da kacken sich die ganzen Flowfahrer wieder ein... Weil die Freeride ist ja sooooooooo schwer und die Downhill unfahrbar... Da müssen die ja dann ne stunde warten
> 
> @Muckal: Hast leider recht... Viele bekommen es irgendwie nichtmehr auf die Reihe... Sonntag in Spicak haben welche es Liftpersonal angegangen das die unbedingt hoch wollen (bei gewitter)... Sich fürs Hobby grillen lassen, ist echt daneben.



Um die Leute gings mir da gar nicht wenn ich vom Liftpersonal wäre. Eher um den Lift. Wer sich bei Gewitter in den Lift setzt tut wenigstens was für den Durchschnitts-IQ 

Das mit dem Bergauf-Bergab-Chaos war übrigens gar nicht direkt auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein gemeint


----------



## Swooprider24 (2. August 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Um die Leute gings mir da gar nicht wenn ich vom Liftpersonal wäre. Eher um den Lift. Wer sich bei Gewitter in den Lift setzt tut wenigstens was für den Durchschnitts-IQ
> 
> Das mit dem Bergauf-Bergab-Chaos war übrigens gar nicht direkt auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein gemeint



ah ok. Kein Ding. Hatte mich nur etwas angegriffen gefühlt. Du hast aber echt. Es wird wohl zu einigen crashes kommen wenn die strecke offen ist. Mal gucken wann die ersten die dh berg auf versuchen


----------



## Muckal (2. August 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Mal gucken wann die ersten die dh berg auf versuchen



Pssst...Davon träume ich schon lang, dann allerdings mitm Moped


----------



## xlacherx (3. August 2016)

In der aktuellen Freeride ist n Interview mit Diddie Schneider abgedruckt. 
Dort wird unter andem auch der GK angesprochen. Hauptsächlich betrifft es die Thematik, wie es mit dem Park weiter gehn soll, bzw was gebaut werden soll. 
Angeblich ist schon lange eine Jump-Line/Trail in planung. Das wurde aber wieder nach hinten geschoben, da laut Diddie der e-Bike (Up hill trail) eine höhere Pio hat  Das begründet er damit, dass er angst hat, dass der wegs e-Bikern zu Trailsperrungen kommen könnte und er diese auf solch einem Trail kanalisieren möchte. 
Das andere "Problem" sei wohl das Geld, bzw der Parkbesitzer. Dieser wurde in den letzten Jahren wohl gewechselt. Der alte Besitzer hat das Geschäft wohl an seine Söhne vergeben. Was aber nicht schlecht sein soll, da diese wohl auch selbst fahren. 

Da kann man echt nur gespannt sein, was da so passieren wird.


----------



## Muckal (3. August 2016)

Diddie Schneider und ein Dimitri Lehner und seine Freeride sind Namen, die der GK nicht braucht.


----------



## Pakalolo (3. August 2016)

So a Schmarrn! 
Man muss weder mit Diddie, noch mit Dimitri einer Meinung sein, aber ohne Diddie wäre der der GK nicht da und ohne die Freeride hätten 90% der Biker nix zu reden am Stammtisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swooprider24 (3. August 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> So a Schmarrn!
> Man muss weder mit Diddie, noch mit Dimitri einer Meinung sein, aber ohne Diddie wäre der der GK nicht da und ohne die Freeride hätten 90% der Biker nix zu reden am Stammtisch.



Auch ohne Diddy wäre am gk sicher was entstanden. Nur evtl. Später. Was mich an der sache ankotzt ist, dass nun seit Jahren das hauptklientel eines bikeparks ignoriert wird... es sind und bleiben gravity Biker die einen bikepark besuchen. Und nicht die ebiker die ihren Wanst auf dem lenker ablegen können. Wichtiger wäre mal den oberen Teil(nach dem Wiesensprung) der dh zu machen oder 2-3 felgenkiller aus der freeride zu graben. Aber Hauptsache die shaper müssen tonnenweise Sand auf die flow line werfen. Übrigens kotzt die das selber an. 

So nun hab ich meinem ärger mal Luft gemacht. Vllt liest ja mal ein verantwortlicher mit


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. August 2016)

Das stimmt doch garnicht so. Lang les ich im Thread still mit, mag andere Parks auch lieber, aber man muss auch echt mal sagen, was am Geißkopf passt.

"Untere DH nur eine Flow" - Ja dann fahrt sie hald mal gscheid? Nehmt euch eine Stoppuhr mit und Bolzt sie mal richtig. Ich hatte letztes Jahr im "Tunnel" vor den Floatern den Crash meines Lebens..

Felgenkiller? Ich glaube nicht, dass es in der Verantwortlichkeit des Bikeparkbetreibers liegt, kleine Hindernisse, an denen man, oder die Felge hängenbleiben könnte, aus der Strecke zu schaffen. Es liegt in DEINER Verantwortlichkeit, da nicht reinzukrachen..

Das Wiesengap war Anfang der Saison Super in Shape und wurde auch ein paar mal Nachgebessert. Aber wenn 90% der Biker schon mit gezogenen Bremsen landen, dann ist klar, dass auch eine Landung nach einem Wochenende aussieht wie Sau..

Es ist und bleibt hald immer noch eine Downhill-und eine Freeride-Strecke, die sich schon früher damit brüsten konnten, super hart zu sein. Von daher verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht.


Klaro, Spicak macht einiges anders, maybe besser, aber auch da wird zb. eine vom IXS regelrecht zerbombte Struggle nicht mit Samthandschuhen und Maurerkelle renoviert. Ich kann zb. in einem bestimmten Steinfeld nicht mehr Schwung holen. Und trotzdem mag ich sie. Is hald eine ständige Herausforderung, und lieber so, als ständig die gleiche, sterile Strecke. Gilt für Spici genau so wie für den GK...


----------



## mfux (4. August 2016)

Jawoll, so isses.


----------



## Brixton (5. August 2016)

Amen... 


MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch garnicht so. Lang les ich im Thread still mit, mag andere Parks auch lieber, aber man muss auch echt mal sagen, was am Geißkopf passt.
> 
> "Untere DH nur eine Flow" - Ja dann fahrt sie hald mal gscheid? Nehmt euch eine Stoppuhr mit und Bolzt sie mal richtig. Ich hatte letztes Jahr im "Tunnel" vor den Floatern den Crash meines Lebens..
> 
> ...


----------



## Brixton (5. August 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ab der Mittelstation ist es sehrwohl ein Flowtrail


Ok. Du bekommst natürlich Recht...


----------



## Muckal (5. August 2016)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ok. Du bekommst natürlich Recht...



Is halt mal meine persönliche Meinung. Muß niemand hier teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storma (13. August 2016)

Ich würde  gerne den alten DH von 2005 wieder fahren.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. August 2016)

Storma schrieb:


> Ich würde  gerne den alten DH von 2005 wieder fahren.




Älter. Den mit den Holzrampen drin. Musste immer zweimal Pausieren, da der Dämpfer (Deluxe DH) gekocht hat


----------



## psychof (24. August 2016)

Na geht doch... die Evil Eye ist wieder offen! Im Mittelteil ist noch eine riesige Baustelle, da entsteht eine fette Holzkonstruktion mit Holzanliegern. Ansonsten sind alle Holzhindernisse wieder befahrbar. Ich hab auch den Chicken Way ausgiebig getestet.   Finds gut, endlich wieder Abwechslung neben Flow, Free & Down.

In der Flow hats momentan im oberen Teil viele Bremswellen. Aber was solls, für was is die Federung vorne und hinten gleich wieder gut??? 

Meine Lieblingsstrecke ist aber momentan die Downhill. Ich bin kein Profi, muss viele Hindernisse umfahren, aber kann immer wieder etwas dazulernen, bzw. andere Lines testen. Und auch die fetten Sprünge/Drops werd ich wohl nie schaffen. Aber egal, die Downhill soll so bleiben wie sie ist, das ist ja gerade der Reiz. Von wegen gefährliche Steine entfernen oder so Zeug. 

Lediglich auf dem langen Wiesenstück könnte man bei der Downhill noch was machen. Vielleicht noch ein paar Hindernisse à la Špičák und Osternohe (Sprünge/Drops über Holzelemente) einbauen? Oder beißt sich das mit der Skipiste im Winter?


----------



## Swooprider24 (25. August 2016)

psychof schrieb:


> Na geht doch... die Evil Eye ist wieder offen! Im Mittelteil ist noch eine riesige Baustelle, da entsteht eine fette Holzkonstruktion mit Holzanliegern. Ansonsten sind alle Holzhindernisse wieder befahrbar. Ich hab auch den Chicken Way ausgiebig getestet.   Finds gut, endlich wieder Abwechslung neben Flow, Free & Down.
> 
> In der Flow hats momentan im oberen Teil viele Bremswellen. Aber was solls, für was is die Federung vorne und hinten gleich wieder gut???
> 
> ...



Wird sich wohl mit der Skipiste beißen, wie du bereits geschrieben hast...

Die Drops im Steinabschnitt nach der Wiese schaffst du schon, die sind eig. ganz gutmütig, darfst halt nicht zu schnell rein.
Einfach "fallen lassen"


----------



## Muckal (29. August 2016)

Evil Eye ist ja wieder offen... Inwiefern die jetzt anders ist als zu Anfang des Jahres,weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
Die Landung der Dropbatterie sieht oben aus wie ein Spargelacker, unten bei der Wall wie der Strand von Rimini. 

Aber die Flow ist schön hergerichtet.

Und in der unteren DH sind wieder ein paar neue Anlieger drin.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. September 2016)

yay. Nicht. 

"Aktuelle Nachricht zur Evil Eye
Leider wurde an dem Zustand der Strecke nichts geändert und wir können sie nicht aufmachen in diesem Zustand aber wir haben nun Profis in Sachen Holz und Strecken die sich damit beschäftigen werden, so dass wir zumindest jetzt im Herbst noch eine gute Evil Eye für euch schaffen können. Sobald wir Neuigkeiten haben, werden wir wieder berichten.
Euer Bikeparkteam"


----------



## xrated (8. September 2016)

Hätte noch ne 10er Karte über mit 7 Restfahrten, bei Interesse PN


----------



## psychof (8. September 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> yay. Nicht.
> 
> "Aktuelle Nachricht zur Evil Eye
> Leider wurde an dem Zustand der Strecke nichts geändert und wir können sie nicht aufmachen in diesem Zustand aber wir haben nun Profis in Sachen Holz und Strecken die sich damit beschäftigen werden, so dass wir zumindest jetzt im Herbst noch eine gute Evil Eye für euch schaffen können. Sobald wir Neuigkeiten haben, werden wir wieder berichten.
> Euer Bikeparkteam"



Von wann ist die Aussage?? Als vor 2 1/2 Wochen war die Evil Eye offen, nur im Mittelteil eine Stelle gesperrt. Werd am Sonntag wieder dort sein...


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. September 2016)

Stand vorhin auf der Facebook Seite vom Park.


----------



## zichl (9. September 2016)

psychof schrieb:


> Von wann ist die Aussage?? Als vor 2 1/2 Wochen war die Evil Eye offen, nur im Mittelteil eine Stelle gesperrt. Werd am Sonntag wieder dort sein...


Facebook, hat der bikepark direkt gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (9. September 2016)

Heute war die EE mal wieder zu. Gearbeitet hat keiner dran. Spicak hat heute auch zu. Kein guter Tag für Bayerns Downhiller...


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. September 2016)

und Spicak hat morgen und übermorgen Enduro-Rennen. Samstag war's die letzten zwei Jahre ok, man konnte überall fahren, Sonntag ist halt Zielbereich unten auf der Wiese + eine Stage geht üblicherweise durch den Park.


----------



## Swooprider24 (11. September 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und Spicak hat morgen und übermorgen Enduro-Rennen. Samstag war's die letzten zwei Jahre ok, man konnte überall fahren, Sonntag ist halt Zielbereich unten auf der Wiese + eine Stage geht üblicherweise durch den Park.


Wir haben das ganze genutzt und warn in nem anderen CZ-Park --> Klinovec... sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Wir haben das ganze genutzt und warn in nem anderen CZ-Park --> Klinovec... sehr zu empfehlen.



ja, da war ich auch schon  Allerdings noch vor der Eröffnung der roten und schwarzen Trails, da gabs nur die blaue Flow-Line und den DH. Seid ihr die "inoffizielle" DH gefahren, also den Singletrail für ca. 2/3 vom Berg?


----------



## Swooprider24 (12. September 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ja, da war ich auch schon  Allerdings noch vor der Eröffnung der roten und schwarzen Trails, da gabs nur die blaue Flow-Line und den DH. Seid ihr die "inoffizielle" DH gefahren, also den Singletrail für ca. 2/3 vom Berg?


Ja, die sogenannte irm-line, von Eric Irmscher gebaut. Aber die ist echt krank. Dagegen ist die offizielle dh Kindergeburtstag. Also mir War die echt zu heftig. Gerade mit dem Hintergedanken das man auch wieder arbeiten muss


----------



## Muckal (12. September 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Ja, die sogenannte irm-line, von Eric Irmscher gebaut. Aber die ist echt krank. Dagegen ist die offizielle dh Kindergeburtstag. Also mir War die echt zu heftig. Gerade mit dem Hintergedanken das man auch wieder arbeiten muss



Irmisch heißt der Kerl 

Inwiefern zu heftig? Lange Doubles oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Was ich bisher so gesehen habe hat der Park nur diese in die Wiese gefräste Abfahrt.

Edit: Das hier?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2016)

mittlerweile hat sich da einiges getan, die DH ist deutlich breiter, viel mehr geshaped und der interessante Teil der DH ist der hier:


so ab etwa 1:20min. Das ist schon schick, ein paar Ecken da drin sind echt net ohne und bei Nässe eher hässlich 

Auch sonst haben die noch ein paar Trails mehr gebaut, den blauen bin ich damals gefahren, rote und schwarze waren noch im Bau bzw. die Eröffnung dann eine Woche drauf.


----------



## Swooprider24 (12. September 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Irmisch heißt der Kerl
> 
> Inwiefern zu heftig? Lange Doubles oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Was ich bisher so gesehen habe hat der Park nur diese in die Wiese gefräste Abfahrt.
> 
> Edit: Das hier?


sry mein Handy spackt bei dem Namen. 

Ne keine doubles. Ist einfach sau steil und extrem technisch. Teilweise 15m steil nach unten. Auf dem vid ist die alte line.


----------



## Muckal (12. September 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> sry mein Handy spackt bei dem Namen.
> 
> Ne keine doubles. Ist einfach sau steil und extrem technisch. Teilweise 15m steil nach unten. Auf dem vid ist die alte line.



Das heißt also: auf Verdacht hin fahren und schauen wie´s is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swooprider24 (12. September 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Das heißt also: auf Verdacht hin fahren und schauen wie´s is


Ja. Gerade die inoffizielle wird ja noch aktiv ''bewirtschaftet''

Aber wie gesagt. Echt empfehlenswert


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2016)

War gestern zum ersten mal in der Saison in Bmais. 
Flow war geleckt und super zu fahren. 
Evil Eye ist gesperrt, da wird ganz schön was gebaut. ein riesen holz gerüst steht schon.
DH unten wie gewohnt - nicht schön aber geht 
Freeride ist im vergleich zum letzten jahr deutlich böser geworden. man sollte die DH säubern und die Namen ändern


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. September 2016)

Naja, das mit dem Holzgerüst und Evil Eye: das steht so schon seit Mai oder Juni und wächst pro Woche um gefühlt drei Bretter


----------



## Rischar (25. September 2016)

Ich denke, die evil eye wird dann mitte 2017 fertig. Aber erst nach dem ebike uphill trail.


----------



## hofschalk (27. Oktober 2016)

Morgen jemand da? Muss meinen spontan freien Tag nutzen und die Saison abschließen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Oktober 2016)

Ne, sorry muss leider arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich auch...


----------



## Swooprider24 (28. Oktober 2016)

Kommenden Montag sind wir am Start.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Oktober 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Kommenden Montag sind wir am Start.



Ham die am Montag auf?? 

Bin morgen hinten


----------



## Swooprider24 (28. Oktober 2016)

Jop ist offen. 


Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ham die am Montag auf??
> 
> Bin morgen hinten


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Gut zu wissen 
Bin zwar am Arber auf Tour, aber vllt schau ich dann auf 1-2 Abfahrten rum, wenns sichs zeitlich no ausgeht .


----------



## scratch_a (28. Oktober 2016)

Haben noch 2 Karten mit je 6 Fahrten drauf...sind leider nur noch bis Ende November gültig und wir schaffens nimmer hin. Falls einer ausm Raum Neumarkt/Opf Interesse hat und die Karten abholen will, kann sie gerne haben.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Oktober 2016)

Falls mir ein Schaltwerk zuläuft könnt ich mirs überlegen


----------



## scratch_a (28. Oktober 2016)

Hab leider nur ein verbogenes, 10fach rumliegen...die andern sind alle verbaut. Aber falls du fährst, dann melde dich.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. März 2017)

Moin, weiss jemand, wann der Bikepark diese Jahr wieder eröffnet?


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. März 2017)

Haba Dere, 

aktueller Stand ist letztes April-WE.
Siehe hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 200775 (28. März 2017)

Hab letztes Wochenende (weils schon so schön war) per Mail nachgefragt: Wenn s Wetter so bleibt vermutlich Mitte April, sollte es wieder schlechter werden 1.Ma


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2017)

Genau die Prioritäten wie man sie sich wünscht für den Geisskopf (man macht halt das wo das meiste Geld reinkommt...)


----------



## Muckal (3. April 2017)

Wer braucht den Schneider? Wir brauchen nen laufenden Lift!


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2017)

Großartig ausbessern werden sie mit und ohne Schneider kaum was, so who cares?
Und ich denke nicht, dass der mal eben spontan das in Dortmund macht. Wird schon lange geplant sein.

Das Wetter und die Schneelage kann man halt schlecht beeinflussen. Aktuell hält sich in Nordhanglage im Wald der Schnee teilweise noch ganz gut..
Schätze mal die Öffnungszeiten vom Lift sind relativ fix, sodass vor Ende April nix aufgemacht wird.


----------



## derbenno (4. April 2017)

Laut:

http://www.bikepark.net/index.php/infos

offen ab 16 April wenn kein Schnee liegt


----------



## srsly (4. April 2017)

Das ist noch der Plan von 2016


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Haba Dere,
> 
> aktueller Stand ist letztes April-WE.
> Siehe hier.



Es empfiehlt sich die Seite vom Lift 
Nach welcher ab 14.04 zumindest in Erwägung gezogen wird aufzumachen, falls möglich.
Was ich am GK aber erst glaube, wenn ich wirklich im Lift sitze


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. April 2017)

Eben auf der Facebook-Seite 

Und agrat an Ostern bin ich nicht im Lande


----------



## Muckal (6. April 2017)

"Ausgewählte Strecken" also  Viel gibts ja nicht zur Auswahl, bin mal gespannt. Hauptsache der Flow Country is offen, die Cash Cow muss Kohle scheissen, damit der Lift läuft  Um den Rest kümmern sich 20cm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (6. April 2017)

Musste auch ein wenig schmunzeln 
Denke mal alles außer die beiden Evil Eyes sind auf. An denen müssens heuer mit Hochdruck arbeiten, sonst geht das Gemaule - vollkommen zurecht - weiter! 
Freeride und Downhill bleiben eh unverändert 

Werd dann wohl nach Ostern unter der Woche mal hinfahren, da hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. April 2017)

Endlich hab ich die Legitimation für meine Bodenproben! Look, an EasterEgg!

...hauptsach die E-Flow is offen


----------



## Muckal (6. April 2017)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> ...hauptsach die E-Flow is offen



Gut, dass du´s sagst, muss noch den Motocrosser herrichten!


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. April 2017)

Und a bissl teurer san's a worn...


----------



## Cherry (15. April 2017)

reo-fahrer, du warst heute da? Wie sind die Strecken aktuell?


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und a bissl teurer san's a worn...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 594314




Kannst glei zu die Ösis fahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. April 2017)

Cherry schrieb:


> reo-fahrer, du warst heute da? Wie sind die Strecken aktuell?



so wie immer. Flowcountry geht recht gut, da hat hier und da mal jemand ne Schippe Sand in die Löcher gefüllt, auf der FR und DH liegt relativ viel loses Geröll rum. Evil-Eye ist unverändert (gesperrt) zum Herbst, die Northshore-Kurven sind genauso halb fertig wie ich sie im Oktober gesehen hatte. Aber erstaunlich trocken, man konnte auch den unteren Teil der FR fahren ohne sofort quer zu stehen


----------



## Muckal (15. April 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> so wie immer. Flowcountry geht recht gut, da hat hier und da mal jemand ne Schippe Sand in die Löcher gefüllt, auf der FR und DH liegt relativ viel loses Geröll rum. Evil-Eye ist unverändert (gesperrt) zum Herbst, die Northshore-Kurven sind genauso halb fertig wie ich sie im Oktober gesehen hatte. Aber erstaunlich trocken, man konnte auch den unteren Teil der FR fahren ohne sofort quer zu stehen



Dito. Die FR war bei jeder Fahrt anders, weil hier und da mal wieder ein dicker loser Stein lag...und es war kaum was los


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (15. April 2017)

Pah...same procedure as every year..Weitere Kommentare spar ich mir. 

Ein Trauerspiel..


----------



## Muckal (15. April 2017)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Pah...same procedure as every year..Weitere Kommentare spar ich mir.
> 
> Ein Trauerspiel..



Aber hey, de Flow war top  nicht eine gefürchtete Bremswelle! Wann macht nochmal Spicak auf?


----------



## Cherry (15. April 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. April 2017)

Langen schon hin, da könnte man schon erwarten, dass endlich mal fertiggebaut wird. 

Letzten Sommer war ja wenigstens die halbfertige Evil Eye offen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. April 2017)

joar, so langsam passen die Relationen nicht mehr... Als Osti noch 18€ am Tag gekostet hat und GK 27€ und Leogang 34€, da passte das noch mit kleiner/mittlerer/großer Park. Jetzt ruft Osti für 4h 17€ auf, der GK 31,50 für nen Tag, für eher schlechtere Strecken als vorher. Wenn der Lift jetzt zwei 100% Stellen als Shaper schaffen würde und die dann 5 Tage/Woche bauen meinetwegen, aber so wird das eher nix.


----------



## Muckal (15. April 2017)

Ono will 21 fürn Tag. Find ich sehr fair.


----------



## mfux (15. April 2017)

Is doch das altbekannte Problem, der Park hat keine Kohle, der Liftbesitzer kein Interesse.... Also, was tun?


----------



## _arGh_ (15. April 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ono will 21 fürn Tag. Find ich sehr fair.


fair wegen dem ach so teuren rieselsand statt streckenpflege oder den schwachsinnigen kindershores statt vernünftiger parkstrecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (16. April 2017)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> fair wegen dem ach so teuren rieselsand statt streckenpflege oder den schwachsinnigen kindershores statt vernünftiger parkstrecke?



Ne, fair weil sie spassige Elemente haben, man auch als schwächerer Fahrer viel Spaß haben kann und man, wenn nicht gerade das erste Wochenende ist, viel fahren kann. Ausserdem ist ONO einer der wenigen Parks wo sich ne Tageskarte mehr lohnt als eine Punktekarte. Ich weiß auch nicht was du mit dem teuren Rieselsand meinst,ich fahre aber auch fast ausschließlich die DH Strecke.

Edit: auch fair weil ONO Geld in die Hand nimmt um über zwei Wochenenden eine riesen Northshore rein zu zimmern, wofür der GK vermutlich ein Bus zwei Jahre braucht. Die Erneuerung des ersten Tables auf der EE hat m.W. ca.5 Monate gedauert. Das sind geschätzt 5 Meter Holz.


----------



## _arGh_ (16. April 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ne, fair weil sie spassige Elemente haben, man auch als schwächerer Fahrer viel Spaß haben kann und man, wenn nicht gerade das erste Wochenende ist, viel fahren kann. Ausserdem ist ONO einer der wenigen Parks wo sich ne Tageskarte mehr lohnt als eine Punktekarte. Ich weiß auch nicht was du mit dem teuren Rieselsand meinst,ich fahre aber auch fast ausschließlich die DH Strecke.
> 
> Edit: auch fair weil ONO Geld in die Hand nimmt um über zwei Wochenenden eine riesen Northshore rein zu zimmern, wofür der GK vermutlich ein Bus zwei Jahre braucht. Die Erneuerung des ersten Tables auf der EE hat m.W. ca.5 Monate gedauert. Das sind geschätzt 5 Meter Holz.


schade, dass sich dir die negativen effekte solcher schwachsinnigen investments nicht erschliessen: durch sie werden vorzeigbare freeridestrecken überbaut und durch absolut unflowige sandkurven (blueline/obere fr) oder teils wirklich auch gefährliche shoreneubauten uä ersetzt. die masse der fahrer hat kein interesse an so einem gestotter, muss es aber gezwungenermassen hintenrum mit finanzieren. dafür wird dann an allem anderen gespart und nichtmal streckenpflege betrieben.
man hätte in den letzten jahren für viel weniger geld einen viel besseren (auch wetterfesten) park inkl regelmässiger streckenpflege realisieren können. dazu hätte man aber mal das stammpublikum mit einbeziehen und auch allgemein interesse am biken in hinsicht gravity haben müssen. für mich ist jeder, der osternohe in seiner jetzigen form als schritt in die richtige richtung sieht, teil des problems und nicht der lösung: viel zu viele (va nicht so versierte fahrer) landen deswegen noch immer im krankenhaus.

aber mal wieder back to topic: vergleichbar mit gk ist osternohe mMn in keiner weise, deswegen braucht man da auch keine abwägungen anstellen. sicher hat das was mit der finanzierung des parks zu schaffen, aber am ende vom tag spielt das für den zahlenden kunden ja keine rolle, da er darauf keinen einfluss nehmen kann.
allerdings kann man leider auch ein paar parallelen in negativer hinsicht erkennen: streckenpflege eher tralala und keine vorzeigbare bigbikegeeignete parkstrecke mit durchgängig vielen, safe gebauten features für die masse der fahrer.


----------



## Muckal (16. April 2017)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> schade, dass sich dir die negativen effekte solcher schwachsinnigen investments nicht erschliessen: durch sie werden vorzeigbare freeridestrecken überbaut und durch absolut unflowige sandkurven (blueline/obere fr) oder teils wirklich auch gefährliche shoreneubauten uä ersetzt. die masse der fahrer hat kein interesse an so einem gestotter, muss es aber gezwungenermassen hintenrum mit finanzieren. dafür wird dann an allem anderen gespart und nichtmal streckenpflege betrieben.
> man hätte in den letzten jahren für viel weniger geld einen viel besseren (auch wetterfesten) park inkl regelmässiger streckenpflege realisieren können. dazu hätte man aber mal das stammpublikum mit einbeziehen und auch allgemein interesse am biken in hinsicht gravity haben müssen. für mich ist jeder, der osternohe in seiner jetzigen form als schritt in die richtige richtung sieht, teil des problems und nicht der lösung: viel zu viele (va nicht so versierte fahrer) landen deswegen noch immer im krankenhaus.
> 
> aber mal wieder back to topic: vergleichbar mit gk ist osternohe mMn in keiner weise, deswegen braucht man da auch keine abwägungen anstellen. sicher hat das was mit der finanzierung des parks zu schaffen, aber am ende vom tag spielt das für den zahlenden kunden ja keine rolle, da er darauf keinen einfluss nehmen kann.
> allerdings kann man leider auch ein paar parallelen in negativer hinsicht erkennen: streckenpflege eher tralala und keine vorzeigbare bigbikegeeignete parkstrecke mit durchgängig vielen, safe gebauten features für die masse der fahrer.



Ich sehe Osternohe in seiner jetzigen Form als spassige Alternative für nen Freitag Nachmittag und nen Tag mit weniger versierten Fahrern aus dem Freundeskreis. Und das für einen fairen Preis. Persönlich kenne ich keinen, der Osternohe für eine kleinen Ausflug nicht gut findet.
Der GK geht eben den einfachsten Weg und kümmert sich in allererster Linie um die Flow, weil eben auch die Masse der Leute ihre Downhiller runter rollen. Wenn man dann eben lieber die FR oder DH fährt, räumt man entweder selbst die losen Brocken raus, die die Sache gefährlich machen, oder man lebt damit und zahlt dafür im Vergleich mit anderen Parks noch viel Geld. Wem das gefällt, der solls tun. Ich bin eigentlich nur dort weil nix anderes mit längeren Strecken als Ono offen hat. Ist halt eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben.
Was findest du denn am GK genau gut? Und was meinst du mit "safe gebauten Features für Bigbikes"?


----------



## _arGh_ (16. April 2017)

für manche ist sicher auch irgendwas besser als nichts.

nur führt die einstellung unter garantie nicht zu ernstzunehmenden und vorzeigbaren bikeparks, die auch richtig was fürs geld bieten.


----------



## Muckal (16. April 2017)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> für manche ist sicher auch irgendwas besser als nichts.
> 
> nur führt die einstellung unter garantie nicht zu ernstzunehmenden und vorzeigbaren bikeparks, die auch richtig was fürs geld bieten.



Ich würde gerne mal mit dir ne Runde fahren gehen. Ganz im Ernst. Meinst das klappt?


----------



## mfux (17. April 2017)

Also, mir als HT-Fahrer hat die Freeride am Samstag ausserordentlich Spass gemacht... Genauso soll in meinen Augen ne FR-Strecke aussehen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. April 2017)

mfux schrieb:


> Is doch das altbekannte Problem, der Park hat keine Kohle, der Liftbesitzer kein Interesse.... Also, was tun?



Das stimmt so nicht. Inzwischen ist der junge Baron am Hebel und den interessiert das sehr wohl.
nur bringen am Geißkopf kaum Leute die Fresse auf, sondern nur in Foren oder hintenrum. Von daher ging der gute Herr davon aus, dass alles super ist.
Steffen (der Wirt unten) hat letztes Jahr zum Ende der Saison versucht Feedback zu bekommen, um dem Baron das mal vorzulegen und bissl Druck aufzubauen, denn als Liftbetreiber hätte er hier schon einen Hebel und sicher auch ein Eigeninteresse an zufriedenem Publikum, die gerne wieder kommen.

Bin gespannt, ob der Schneider heuer überhaupt wieder Personal hat. Die letzten Angestellten hat er ja imAugust gefeuert. Shaper und Mechaniker. In den Ferien schon ziemlich hart.
Aber die müssen wohl auch versucht haben zu sagen, dass es so nicht geht mit dem shapen und bauen, aber ohne Investition geht halt wenig..

Und zu ONO - das wird kontinuierlich uninteressanter durch das viele Holz!
Selbst für kurze Bikeparkbesuche am Freitag fahre ich inzwischen lieber an den Ochsenkopf.


----------



## Muckal (17. April 2017)

Wo kann man denn Feedback geben?


----------



## xlacherx (17. April 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Inzwischen ist der junge Baron am Hebel und den interessiert das sehr wohl.
> nur bringen am Geißkopf kaum Leute die Fresse auf, sondern nur in Foren oder hintenrum. Von daher ging der gute Herr davon aus, dass alles super ist.
> Steffen (der Wirt unten) hat letztes Jahr zum Ende der Saison versucht Feedback zu bekommen, um dem Baron das mal vorzulegen und bissl Druck aufzubauen, denn als Liftbetreiber hätte er hier schon einen Hebel und sicher auch ein Eigeninteresse an zufriedenem Publikum, die gerne wieder kommen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Holz ist halt Geschmackssache. 
Wenn ich aber auf Facebook zb lese, dass sich jemand nach dem ersten Tag am gk über bremswellen auskotzt, ist das auch nicht so geil.
Der Vergleich onohe und gk ist eigentlich ein Witz, aber mal ehrlich... Für den kleinen Hang hat onohe schon viel gemacht. Klar perfekt ist der auch nicht. Aber die Arbeiten wenigstens dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (17. April 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Feedback geben?


Steffen hatte es letztes Jahr bissl auf seiner Facebook-Seite gesammelt und wollts dem Baron bei seinem Jahresgespräch mit ihm weitergeben.

War noch nicht hinten seitdem, werd aber nachfragen, was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## _arGh_ (17. April 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal mit dir ne Runde fahren gehen. Ganz im Ernst. Meinst das klappt?


ja sicher. warum denn nicht bzw wozu?



Voltage_FR schrieb:


> nur bringen am Geißkopf kaum Leute die Fresse auf, sondern nur in Foren oder hintenrum. Von daher ging der gute Herr davon aus, dass alles super ist.


das ist sicherlich mit das grösste problem.
andererseits gibt es aber unter garantie auch genug betreiber (wie zb in osternohe, die nichtmal einen mtb-background haben...), die null wert auf konstruktives feedback legen und dann natürlich auch konsequent niemanden mit einbeziehen oder bei der umsetzung zumindest mithelfen lassen. (und wenn es nur streckenpflege wäre).


----------



## Muckal (17. April 2017)

Einfach aus Neugierde


----------



## Grossman_nik (19. April 2017)

Keine Ahnung, aber Geisskopf fahr ich selber nur noch wenn ich die Fam besuche. Als ich noch in Deggendorf gewohnt hab wars top. Aber jetzt wo ich genauso lang nach Schladming fahre gehts halt eher da hin. Man will halt eher Umsatz mit Flowstrecken (und Familien)machen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Mai 2017)

from the kannste-schon-so-machen-dept.






(die wollten sich die Strecke einprägen, sind deshalb mit Rad raufgelaufen)


----------



## Muckal (21. Mai 2017)

Wie vorher schon gesagt, da kannst nur versuchen maximalen Schaden anzurichten wenn du in so Affen rein knallst...

Falls jemand von den Verantwortlichen mitliest: bitte stellt mal am Ausgang der Freeride ein Gatter oder ähnliches auf. Da kommen so viele Flow Country- und Schotterweg Helden ohne zu schauen aufm Weg runter geballert, dass es irgendwann krachen muss wenn man etwas schneller aus der Freeride raus fährt. Allein heute hab ich zwei Beinahe-Unfälle beobachtet.

Edit: hab parallel ne Mail an den Park geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (21. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wie vorher schon gesagt, da kannst nur versuchen maximalen Schaden anzurichten wenn du in so Affen rein knallst...
> 
> Falls jemand von den Verantwortlichen mitliest: bitte stellt mal am Ausgang der Freeride ein Gatter oder ähnliches auf. Da kommen so viele Flow Country- und Schotterweg Helden ohne zu schauen aufm Weg runter geballert, dass es irgendwann krachen muss wenn man etwas schneller aus der Freeride raus fährt. Allein heute hab ich zwei Beinahe-Unfälle beobachtet.
> 
> Edit: hab parallel ne Mail an den Park geschrieben.



Gute Idee. War am Samstag dort und jedes mal denk ich es mir wieder... 
Und natürlich direkt selbst erlebt.komm aus dem freeride raus und von oben kommt einer angestochen. Dann labert er mich noch an, ob ich nicht  schauen / aufpassen kann... 

Achja... Oben am Lift hin ein Zettel ( ausgestellt am 1. Mai) dass die Bauarbeiten am evil Eye in 4 Wochen abgeschlossen sein sollen


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Falls jemand von den Verantwortlichen mitliest: bitte stellt mal am Ausgang der Freeride ein Gatter oder ähnliches auf. Da kommen so viele Flow Country- und Schotterweg Helden ohne zu schauen aufm Weg runter geballert, dass es irgendwann krachen muss wenn man etwas schneller aus der Freeride raus fährt. Allein heute hab ich zwei Beinahe-Unfälle beobachtet.



Aufstellen, ja!
Aber dann bitte auf beiden Wegen. Oder die Ausfahrt der Freeride modifizieren und entspannter auf den Weg ausleiten und nicht in der Falllinie.
Wir haben gestern auch einen beinahe Crash gehabt von der Flow kommend und schon fast vorbei, als m Spezl einer von der Freeride kommend reingestochen ist. 

Zu dem Video - ohne Worte!
Da würde ich nicht lang fackeln, in den Bikeshop und petzen. Solchen Leuten gehört die Liftkarte entzogen.


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Aufstellen, ja!
> Aber dann bitte auf beiden Wegen. Oder die Ausfahrt der Freeride modifizieren und entspannter auf den Weg ausleiten und nicht in der Falllinie.
> Wir haben gestern auch einen beinahe Crash gehabt von der Flow kommend und schon fast vorbei, als m Spezl einer von der Freeride kommend reingestochen ist.
> 
> ...



Ja eigentlich gehört auch die Freeride an der Stelle geändert. Der momentane Ausgang macht einfach zu viel Freude um den nicht auf Zug zu fahren. Mal schauen ob ich eine Antwort vom Bikepark bekomme.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich gehört auch die Freeride an der Stelle geändert.


Das dachte ich mir auch schon... zumindestens so, dass man nicht quer zum Weg raus kommt. Und die Stell am Schluss der FR läd einfach ein  in den Hang rein zu droppen.


----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

Kurzes Feedback von mir zum GK:
Für uns ist der GK gerade zum Einfahren und ab und zu für den schnellen Spaß (ca. 100km Anfahrt von Regensburg) grundsätzlich eine feine Sache. Allerdings:
-meist unhöfliches Liftpersonal
-gefühlt schiebe ich schneller hoch als der Lift fährt
-die Anzahl der Waschplätze ist nicht ausreichend. Der Wasserdruck ist viel zu niedrig um effektiv zu Reinigen
-bedingt durch die starke Nutzung des FlowCountry müsste dort definitiv öfter Trailpflege betrieben werden. Die Bremsrillen sind einfach eine Zumutung
-die Freeride ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Strecke obwohl mir die Strecke fast zu langsam ist.
-die DH auf jeden Fall super, aber nicht für die breite Masse gedacht (finde ich zumindest)
->> Mich stört im allgemeinen, dass es praktisch seit 3 Jahren keinen Evileye mehr gibt und dass es einfach immer das gleiche ist. Kein neuer Trail, keine Erweiterung, kein Umbau, keine Verbesserung - NICHTS. Das macht es auf Dauer langweilig...

In diesem Sinne: Zum Einrollen am Saisonbeginn super, in der Mitte am Ende einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> -meist unhöfliches Liftpersonal
> -gefühlt schiebe ich schneller hoch als der Lift fährt
> -die Anzahl der Waschplätze ist nicht ausreichend. Der Wasserdruck ist viel zu niedrig um effektiv zu Reinigen
> -bedingt durch die starke Nutzung des FlowCountry müsste dort definitiv öfter Trailpflege betrieben werden. Die Bremsrillen sind einfach eine Zumutung
> ...



zu 1.: Es sind ein paar Urwäidler dabei, aber den Großteil der Leute finde ich schon freundlich. Da bin ich aus Spicak z.B. schlechteres gewohnt. 
zu 2.: Deswegen wasche ich mein Rad nur noch grob und mach das zu Hause gscheid. Aber gebe dir Recht, da sollte mal ein wenig mehr Druck drauf kommen, sobald zwei Leute dran sind - Katastrophe..

3 und 4 sind Geschmackssache  

und zu 5.: Scheinbar warst du zu Saisonbeginn heuer noch nicht hinten?
Die Evil Eye wird im moment massivst umgebaut. A bissl was sieht schon sehr spaßig aus.

Ich glaube die letzte Saison, v.a. das Interview in der Freeride, haben dem Geißkopf nicht sehr gut getan und das merkt auch der Herr Schneider langsam oder es kommt doch auch mal Druck vom Herrn Baron.
Deswegen geht auf der EE auch was voran. Man kann nur hoffen, dass er sich dann auch mal ein wenig an andere Strecken macht und mal Alternativlinien macht und vllt auch mal die lange angekündigte Flow Plus  .


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2017)

vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback von mir zum GK:
> Für uns ist der GK gerade zum Einfahren und ab und zu für den schnellen Spaß (ca. 100km Anfahrt von Regensburg) grundsätzlich eine feine Sache. Allerdings:
> -meist unhöfliches Liftpersonal
> -gefühlt schiebe ich schneller hoch als der Lift fährt



wenn man die Leute grüsst ist's nicht das Thema und Schlepplift fahren hilft.



vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> -bedingt durch die starke Nutzung des FlowCountry müsste dort definitiv öfter Trailpflege betrieben werden. Die Bremsrillen sind einfach eine Zumutung.



gestern war's doch ok, in ein paar Ecken bisschen viel loser Sand, aber sonst passt's. 



vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> -die DH auf jeden Fall super, aber nicht für die breite Masse gedacht (finde ich zumindest)



das ist auch der Sinn der Sache, bevor da womöglich noch mehr Leute auf der Strecke bergauf schieben.



vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> ->> Mich stört im allgemeinen, dass es praktisch seit 3 Jahren keinen Evileye mehr gibt und dass es einfach immer das gleiche ist. Kein neuer Trail, keine Erweiterung, kein Umbau, keine Verbesserung - NICHTS. Das macht es auf Dauer langweilig...



doch, der uphill-flowtrail *scnr* ne im Ernst, das ist wirklich nervig, immerhin wird die Evil-Eye wohl bald fertig.


----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

Ganz schön schnelle Antwort!

Wir waren dieses Jahr tatsächlich noch nicht dort. Bei unserem Saisonstart war am Geiskopf noch Schnee, deswegen haben in Bozen und am Gardasee angefangen. Mein letzter Besuch war, (laut Iphone Fotos), am 23. Dezember 2016.

Flow+, liest sich ja schonmal spaßig. Hauptsache es ändert sich mal irgendwas, so dass es nicht immer das gleiche ist.


----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

"wenn man die Leute grüsst ist's nicht das Thema und Schlepplift fahren hilft."
-> Fahre ich tatsächlich nie, da ich da bedenken bzgl. des Carbonrahmes habe.
-> Der Typ, der gefühlt seit 10 Jahren an der "Mittelstation" bei der Sommerrodelbahn steht hat mich tatsächlich mal angepammt, dass er keine Lust mehr habe jedes Mal zu grüßen (weil ich Servus gesagt habe)... naja, so viel dazu. Klar kann mal nen schlechten Tag haben, aber sowas bleibt halt hängen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2017)

ich hab am V10 ein kurzes Stück Schlauch mit Kabelbindern an der Sattelstütze, bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dem Schlepplift, auch in Osti und Wildbad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab am V10 ein kurzes Stück Schlauch mit Kabelbindern an der Sattelstütze, bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dem Schlepplift, auch in Osti und Wildbad.



Interessant! Aber meine Reverb ist komplett im Nomad versenkt, das heißt ich müsste den Bügel entweder zwischen dem eingespannten Teil der Reverb und dem Tauchrohr oder direkt am Rahmen einklemmen. So empfindlich wie die Reverb auf Zug reagiert wollte ich das nie machen und naja... bei den SantaCruz-Preisen wollte ich auch es nicht drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

Also ich empfand den Flow Trail von den Bremswellen her letztens Jahr viel schlimmer. Wobei so wirklich schlimm ist nur der obere Teil. Das untere drittel ist durchaus vertrettbar. 
ProTipp: Wer abwechslung will, sollte halt auch mal in nen anderen Park fahren


----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also ich empfand den Flow Trail von den Bremswellen her letztens Jahr viel schlimmer. Wobei so wirklich schlimm ist nur der obere Teil. Das untere drittel ist durchaus vertrettbar.
> ProTipp: Wer abwechslung will, sollte halt auch mal in nen anderen Park fahren



Ja wie gesagt, mein letzter Aufenthalt war Dezember 2016. Und da waren die Bremswellen wirklich schlimm. Jetzt wo ich mich recht erinnere: Letzten Dezember wäre ich beinahe vom Glauben abgefallen! Flow Country, Vollgas, bei Beginn des 2/3 oder 1/2 der Strecke direkt nach einem "Pauseplatz" wo immer ein wenig Sand gelagert wird wurde eine Holzabsperrung ohne Hinweis oder ähnliches  direkt nach einer Kurve im Trail verbaut - haben die nen Totalschaden?! Vielleicht kennt die Stelle der ein oder andere. Früher konnte man die Kurve entweder auf machen und ist rechts vorbei, oder man ist über den Stein (ca. 20-30cm) drüber gesprungen, der sich über die Jahre eh schon als kleiner Anlieger entwickelt hat... Grob fahrlässig da einfach ne Holzschranke reinzubauen - meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

Ja die Stelle kenn ich durch aus Aktuell liegen da ca 3 Baumstämme aufeinander gestapelt und bestimmt verschraubt o.Ä.
Es ist zwar schade, aber grob fahrlässig finde ich das jetzt nicht wirklich. Ist ja nicht so, dass das da mal schnell einer hinstellt, nur weil du kommst. Die werden sich dabei schon was denken. 
Abgesehn davon sollte man sich die Stecken vllt auch bei der ersten Abfahrt mal wieder n bisschen anschauen und nicht nur drauf zu rotzen...


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

@vive_maria_89: Ich nehme man an wenn du auch die anderen Strecken im Park fährst, dass du nicht auf nem starren Fixie unterwegs bist, sondern schon irgendwie Federweg zur Verfügung hast. Dann verstehe ich dieses ständige Gejammere über ein paar Bremswellen leider nicht. Wir sind hier beim Mountainbike fahren und die Bremswellen sind so ziemlich das einzige auf der Flow, die damit was zu tun haben, meiner Meinung nach.

Zum Thema Holzgatter: irgendwo gebe ich dir Recht, dass es ungünstig positioniert ist. Aber, zum einen war die Strecke nie so gedacht wie von dir beschrieben sondern wurde rein gefahren weil die Kurve sonst scheints zur anspruchsvoll ist, selbes Thema wie im oberen Teil der Freeride wo es jetzt auch eine Abkürzung gibt.Zum anderen solltest du dir die Strecken schon anschauen, bevor du Vollgas runter ballerst, es kann immer mal Änderungen geben, gerade in Laufe von Monaten. Aber bitte nicht so wie im Video von Reo-Fahrer.

Lift: Schlepper fahren hilft, is ca. doppelt so schnell wie der Sessel, das Material sollte das schon abkönnen, ansonsten kreativ werden

Freeride: auch den unteren Teil nach dem Schotterweg (ich denke darauf spielst du an) kann man schön flüssig befahren, wenn man weiß wie und wo man fahren muss. Dauert halt u.U. ein bisschen bis man das raus hat. Wer es gerne schneller mag kann DH fahren oder eben nach Spicak gehen sobald die auf haben.


----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ja die Stelle kenn ich durch aus Aktuell liegen da ca 3 Baumstämme aufeinander gestapelt und bestimmt verschraubt o.Ä.
> Es ist zwar schade, aber grob fahrlässig finde ich das jetzt nicht wirklich. Ist ja nicht so, dass das da mal schnell einer hinstellt, nur weil du kommst. Die werden sich dabei schon was denken.
> Abgesehn davon sollte man sich die Stecken vllt auch bei der ersten Abfahrt mal wieder n bisschen anschauen und nicht nur drauf zu rotzen...



Okay, bei mir waren es noch zwei Pflocken mit einem ca. 1-1,30m quer verschraubten Brett.

Ein Piktogramm oder Ähnliches würde ich mir bei so einer Änderung schon wünschen. Naja, wenn die Strecke gefühlt 10 Jahre gleich ist roll ich tatsächlich nicht jeden Kurs ab um mal zu schauen was gemacht wurde...


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> wo immer ein wenig Sand gelagert wird wurde eine Holzabsperrung ohne Hinweis oder ähnliches direkt nach einer Kurve im Trail verbaut - haben die nen Totalschaden?! Vielleicht kennt die Stelle der ein oder andere. Früher konnte man die Kurve entweder auf machen und ist rechts vorbei, oder man ist über den Stein (ca. 20-30cm) drüber gesprungen, der sich über die Jahre eh schon als kleiner Anlieger entwickelt hat... Grob fahrlässig da einfach ne Holzschranke reinzubauen - meiner Meinung nach!



Die Stelle kenn ich und kann dir sagen, dass das bewusst so gemacht wurde, da diese "Abkürzung" nicht zur Strecke gehörte und dort schon mehrfach verschiedene Absperrungen angebracht wurden.
Da das immer wieder entfernt wurde, von Leuten, die unbedingt diese Abkürzung gebraucht haben, hatte es ihnen Mitte letzten Jahres gereicht und es wurden eben solche massiven Geschütze aufgefahren.
Die Stämme sind gut verankert und verschraubt. 




vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> -> Der Typ, der gefühlt seit 10 Jahren an der "Mittelstation" bei der Sommerrodelbahn steht hat mich tatsächlich mal angepammt, dass er keine Lust mehr habe jedes Mal zu grüßen (weil ich Servus gesagt habe)... naja, so viel dazu. Klar kann mal nen schlechten Tag haben, aber sowas bleibt halt hängen.



Ich grüß in der Früh und abends bevor ich heimfahr noch ein servus, pfiarde und dann passt der Käse.
Denke es würde einem selber iwann nicht anders gehen, wenn du des Tag ein, tag aus machst. 

Zwecks Schlepper.
Kenn genug die das auch mit Carbon und Reverb o.Ä. machen - ohne Probleme.
Im Prinzip könnte man den Bügel ja auch am Rücken hintun, wie beim skifahren. machen auch manche.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

vive_maria_89 schrieb:


> Okay, bei mir waren es noch zwei Pflocken mit einem ca. 1-1,30m quer verschraubten Brett.



Das war nicht lange, da ein paar Helden das umgerissen haben.


----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> @vive_maria_89: Ich nehme man an wenn du auch die anderen Strecken im Park fährst, dass du nicht auf nem starren Fixie unterwegs bist, sondern schon irgendwie Federweg zur Verfügung hast. Dann verstehe ich dieses ständige Gejammere über ein paar Bremswellen leider nicht. Wir sind hier beim Mountainbike fahren und die Bremswellen sind so ziemlich das einzige auf der Flow, die damit was zu tun haben, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Zum Thema Holzgatter: irgendwo gebe ich dir Recht, dass es ungünstig positioniert ist. Aber, zum einen war die Strecke nie so gedacht wie von dir beschrieben sondern wurde rein gefahren weil die Kurve sonst scheints zur anspruchsvoll ist, selbes Thema wie im oberen Teil der Freeride wo es jetzt auch eine Abkürzung gibt.Zum anderen solltest du dir die Strecken schon anschauen, bevor du Vollgas runter ballerst, es kann immer mal Änderungen geben, gerade in Laufe von Monaten. Aber bitte nicht so wie im Video von Reo-Fahrer.
> 
> ...




Welches Video meinst du?

Flow: Naja, was heißt gejammer. Mich stört einfach nur, dass man am GK konsequent so wie überhaupt nichts macht. Mhm, wenn die Flow wirklich schnell gefahren wird dann empfinde ich die Strecke nicht mal als einfach bzw. mit höherer Geschwindigkeit kann man es sich eben einfach interessanter/ schwerer machen. Es ist einfach eine andere Art von MTB-Strecke. 2-3 Mal pro GK-Aufenthalt auf jeden Fall lustig!

FR: Mir gefällt die Strecke, wie gesagt am besten, aber auch hier könnte man mal irgendwas machen. Und wenn es nur eine Erweiterung bis ganz nach unten ist.

Lift: Ärger mich tatsächlich jedes Mal wenn im am Sessel hänge und frage mich wieso wir nicht 2,5-3h weiter nach Saalbach gefahren sind - aber eher zum Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vive_maria_89 (22. Mai 2017)

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! Ich will hier den GK nicht schlecht reden. Grundsätzlich eine super Sache, ABER definitiv mit starkem Verbesserungspotential in jeder Hinsicht und das leider seit Jahren!


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

Wenn du öfter am GK wärst, würdest du feststellen, dass die gefühlt nur an der Flow was machen. Bis auf lose Steine raus räumen muss aber m.M.n. an den anderen Strecken auch nichts gemacht werden. Im Moment sind eben viele Mitarbeiter mit der Evil Eye gebunden, weil die Leute schreien, damit da was weiter geht. Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Ab und zu ist es eben so, dass man die Dinge nehmen muss, wie sie sind.

Wenn du dein Biker-Erlebnis im Vergleich zum GK verbessern willst kann ich dir mit einem Wort behilflich sein: Spicak.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

Und v.a. auch mal mit den Leuten vor Ort reden 
Letztes Jahr wurde tonnenweise Sand in der Flow verbaut. Leider durch die starken Regenfälle oftmals erfolglos.

Potenzial gibt es genug am Geißkopf, nur müssen neue Strecken auch erstmal genehmigt werden.
Einfach mal eben einen neuen Streckenverlauf oder Alternativen kann man halt auch nicht machen.

Ich bin schon mal froh, wenn die EvilEye fertig wird. Ob nun wirklich Anfang Juni oder später ist mir dann erstmal egal. Hauptsache fertig und der Anfang sieht ja doch sehr gut aus


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

@Voltage_FR : weißt du was diese hohe Brücke auf der EE werden soll? Kommt da noch eine Landung oder soll man aus 2,5m einfach ins Flat hucken?


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> @Voltage_FR : weißt du was diese hohe Brücke auf der EE werden soll? Kommt da noch eine Landung oder soll man aus 2,5m einfach ins Flat hucken?


für mich sah das so aus, als ob da noch ne Landung hin kommt. Da oben muss allgemein noch viel Erdreich bewegt werden. Außer du willst vor jedem Holzanliegen n halben Meter hohen Bunny Hop machen


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2017)

ich feier die Absperrung auf der flow-country ja, nachdem da jemand extra ein "HAHA" eingeritzt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich feier die Absperrung auf der flow-country ja, nachdem da jemand extra ein "HAHA" eingeritzt hat


Waren die shaper 



Muckal schrieb:


> @Voltage_FR : weißt du was diese hohe Brücke auf der EE werden soll? Kommt da noch eine Landung oder soll man aus 2,5m einfach ins Flat hucken?



Vermute ein Drop 
Und ja, da muss noch gewaltig Erde bewegt werden und n paar Bäume müssen bei dem Wallride vor dem Drop auch noch weg.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich feier die Absperrung auf der flow-country ja, nachdem da jemand extra ein "HAHA" eingeritzt hat


ah cool  jetzt weiß ich was da stand  habs nie lesen können beim vorbei fahren  Dachte schon dass da "AUA" oder so steht


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> für mich sah das so aus, als ob da noch ne Landung hin kommt. Da oben muss allgemein noch viel Erdreich bewegt werden. Außer du willst vor jedem Holzanliegen n halben Meter hohen Bunny Hop machen



Naja soll doch auch bisschen Anspruch haben, oder?


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

Unbedingt! Sonst wäre es ja nur ne weitere Flowstrecke ohne Herausforderung 
Nur eben aus Holz


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Unbedingt! Sonst wäre es ja nur ne weitere Flowstrecke ohne Herausforderung
> Nur eben aus Holz



Genau. Deswegen auch bitte auf keinen Fall Hasendraht aufs Holz, dann wirds bei Nässe noch interessanter, Hashtag 'Lebensgefahr'


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

Wird der Diddie eh nicht machen.  
In Osternohe z.B. dürfen se das laut TÜV auch gar nicht. Weiß grad gar nicht mehr - ist auf dem Holz in der Freeride was drauf? Hab gestern gar net aufgschaut


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

Auf der gewinkelten Brücke, die in der Mitte von einem Stein getrennt ist schon, ja. Aber die ist schon älter, evtl Denkmalschutz  Auf den anderen was ich weiß nicht. Aber das sind ja auch keine Wallrides


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

Holz ist Holz. Und da gerade da unten in der Freeride gerne mal Wasser steht, ist des auch wenns flach ist schon tückisch


----------



## Muckal (22. Mai 2017)

Aber es is das einzige wo ich ne Kurve drauf fahren muss  Egal, kommt eh kein Draht drauf, die Bremswellen in der Flow sind schon wieder zu hoch und zahlreich


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Mai 2017)

Lassen wir die Burschen und Dame erstmal fertig bauen und dann werden wir sehen, was sie drauf machen oder nicht. 
Komm die nächsten 3 WEs eh nicht an Geißkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (22. Mai 2017)

War auch am Wochenende. Man muss sagen die FR is schon stark ausgewaschen  Ich mag aber den Teil mit der You Go First mit den vier mini Doubles. So ne Strecke mit mehr sowas würd mir extrem taugen. DH ist einfach geil, vorallem der untere Teil ist extrem schnell geworden und macht sehr viel Bock. Die Flow fand ich am WE echt in Ordnung. Was an der Evil Eye gebaut wird sieht echt gut aus. Lassen wir und mal überraschen. Man munkelt das die Evil Eye auch wegen der E-Bike Strecke finanziert werden konnte.  Achja genug Idioten waren auch wieder unterwegs. Glückwunsch an den Typen der ohne Helm gefahren ist(Ja ich hab ihm gesagt das er sich einen Helm ausleihen soll, wurde kategorisch abgelehnt).


----------



## xlacherx (23. Mai 2017)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an den Typen der ohne Helm gefahren ist(Ja ich hab ihm gesagt das er sich einen Helm ausleihen soll, wurde kategorisch abgelehnt).


Bitte was? Und da sagt am Lift keiner was? 
In Albstandt lassen die dich ohne Rückenprotektor gar nicht hoch


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Mai 2017)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Man muss sagen die FR is schon stark ausgewaschen  Ich mag aber den Teil mit der You Go First mit den vier mini Doubles. So ne Strecke mit mehr sowas würd mir extrem taugen.



FR und YouGo-Kombi "Bäschde"


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Mai 2017)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Man munkelt das die Evil Eye auch wegen der E-Bike Strecke finanziert werden konnte. Achja genug Idioten waren auch wieder unterwegs. Glückwunsch an den Typen der ohne Helm gefahren ist(Ja ich hab ihm gesagt das er sich einen Helm ausleihen soll, wurde kategorisch abgelehnt).



Du warst auch? Hab dich gar nicht gesehen 

Das mit der Finanzierung könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen. Da wird Bosch schon ein, zwei Euro an Werbekostenzuschuss springen lassen haben. 

Solche Idioten sterben wohl auch leider nicht aus -.- 
Da versagt die natürliche Selektion gerne...


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Mai 2017)

Grossman_nik schrieb:


> Ich mag aber den Teil mit der You Go First mit den vier mini Doubles. So ne Strecke mit mehr sowas würd mir extrem taugen.



Das wäre schon mal was. 
Er könnte doch den weiteren Verlauf der You Go First dahingehend gestalten 

was mir auch mega taugt ist dann die Kombination Obere Freeride/You Go First mit BikerX.
Nur sind die BikerX ziemlich ausgewaschen vom Regen


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. Mai 2017)

Ja die werden mit dem Lift mitgenommen, bzw beim Schlepper ist es schwer zu kontrollieren wenns zu geht.  Ja war Sonntag bissl, geschwächt vom Alkohol


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Mai 2017)

Zudem kanns immer noch sein, dass derjenige unter Umständen auch selber hochtritt 

Ah, verstehe. Der Klassiker


----------



## Brixton (24. Mai 2017)

Jeden Frühjahr nach Eröffnung das selbe Gejammer über Bremswellen und Steine im Weg  
Heute wurde im untersten Teil der DH (Alternativlinie??) und im mittleren Teil der FR gearbeitet. 
Der FC wurde auch etwas nachgearbeitet die letzten Tage... aber das fährt bzw. bremst sich halt schnell wieder raus.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Mai 2017)

Ohne Sodern ist halt a nix, woast doch 



Brixton schrieb:


> aber das fährt bzw. bremst sich halt schnell wieder raus.



So ist es. Einer der Shaper letztes Jahr meinte, dass se eigentlich die Strecke 4 Wochen zumachen müssten, dass es sich setzen kann.
Da hatte er nicht unrecht. Aber mach das mal in der laufenden Saison - da wirste gesteinigt   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2017)

wenn man noch alternative DH/FR Strecken hätte, wäre das ja weniger ein Problem *hust*


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn man noch alternative DH/FR Strecken hätte, wäre das ja weniger ein Problem *hust*



Ab Samstag in ner Woche hast du genug Alternativen


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Mai 2017)

Ich versteh die enstehung der bremswellen nicht........warum bremst man da überhaupt? man kann doch den FLow Country an diesen Stellen so geil fahren ohne zu bremsen.
Was mich persönlich nervt ist wenn Leute immer mitten auf der Strecke ( Flow Country und Freeride) stehen bleiben und sich unterhalten......also es ist doch geil wenn man die Strecken ohne stehen zu bleiben durchfährt.
Deswegen fahr ich meistens um 7:00 schon den Uphill-Flow-Country hoch und dann den Flow Country oder Freeride runter ohne das mich jemand hindert stehen bleiben zu müssen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Mai 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Ich versteh die enstehung der bremswellen nicht........warum bremst man da überhaupt? man kann doch den FLow Country an diesen Stellen so geil fahren ohne zu bremsen.



Da fängt der Fehler schon an. DU (und ich auch  ) kannst das. 
Der Flow ist aber ein Magnet für Fahrer jeglicher Art, also auch für Fahrer mit nicht so gutem Fahrkönnen.
Die bremsen eben an Stellen, wo unser eins sich keine Gedanken macht an die Bremse zu fassen und durchballert 
Das mitm stehenbleiben ist in der Tat manchmal ein Graus.
Ich persönlich bleib z.B. inzwischen frühestens an dem großen Platz in der Mitte stehen udn fahr die Strecke nach Möglichkeit auf zwei Züge. Noch lieber aber auch auf einmal durch


----------



## _arGh_ (24. Mai 2017)

bremswellenartiges entsteht nicht nur unbedingt durch bremsen, sondern eben auch durch forciertes pushen oder ganz allgemein verschleisst die strecke sozusagen durch das hohe fahraufkommen: wobei man das an manchen stellen auch durch angepasste anliegerhöhen oder so weng abmildern könnte, weil dann eben noch nicht so versierte fahrer nicht mehr diesen sicherheitsbremser reinhauen...

ganz unabhängig davon lässt manch einer aber ab und an mit voller absicht die hrbremse ein bisschen mitschleifen, weil man dadurch auch die lastverteilung auf dem rad weng nach vorne kriegt.

wenn man einen bikepark betreibt, wird man allerdings nie um streckenpflege rumkommen: ausser man teert einfach alles...


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2017)

Flow ohne bremsen hm? Wann steigt das Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (24. Mai 2017)

Ich biete exakt 5 min. aber mit Bremsen Und zwar bestimmt 20 mal


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2017)

Da is dann aber nix mit Pause


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Flow ohne bremsen hm? Wann steigt das Rennen?



Ham ma kürzlich - sogar unter Profianleitung bzw -Beteiligung versucht - geht nicht!


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ham ma kürzlich - sogar unter Profianleitung bzw -Beteiligung versucht - geht nicht!



Ach?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. Mai 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ach?




Poah! Ich weiß ned, so mit 4x Fully und so...

ALTER! CHALLENGE! HOLD MY BEER!


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Mai 2017)

Ohne treten geht einwandfrei, aber beim Bremsen mussten wir uns eingestehen, dass manche Sachen ohne viel zu schnell wären   
Bis zum ersten Feldweg waren alle schon jenseits der zehn Bremsungen


----------



## xlacherx (25. Mai 2017)

Also die wildeste Stelle wo ich immer zu schnell bin ist wohl eher die Stelle, wo links dieser fette Fels auftaucht [emoji28]


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Mai 2017)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> FR und YouGo-Kombi "Bäschde"


Ich find You Gou 1st und dann rüber zum DH am besten .
Ist einfach ein geiler Park! Und top, dass man da duschen kann! Perfekt, wenn man übers WE zeltet oder campt.


----------



## Brixton (26. Mai 2017)

Genau! Ned imma nur jammern! Guter Mann  
@Muckal seit ich deinen Mavic Adapter kauft hab brauch ich keine FC-Pause mehr ;-)


----------



## Muckal (26. Mai 2017)

Ich versteh zwar den kausalen Zusammenhang net aber freut mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (27. Mai 2017)

Das ist ja das schöne. Einfach mal was nicht kapieren müssen. Vui mehr wuaschd sei muas oam


----------



## Muckal (27. Mai 2017)

Brixton schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne. Einfach mal was nicht kapieren müssen. Vui mehr wuaschd sei muas oam



Da hast etz du wieder Recht.


----------



## Brixton (31. Mai 2017)

Wie schnell geht denn der Flow eigentlich? Fahren doch einige.


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Juni 2017)

Verdammt schnell! 
Versuch immer mal wieder einen Blick auf meinen Garmin zu werfen und bin immer wieder erschrocken. 40 Sachen sind mitunter in manchen Bereichen kein Thema


----------



## xlacherx (1. Juni 2017)

Gibts eigentlich wieder Infos  zum EE? Laut dem Zettel am Lift sollte er ja eigentlich schon fertig sein.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

War letztes WE nicht dorten, keine Ahnung.
Aber denke, dass wie oft am Bau, es sich noch bissl zieht 

Meiner Meinung ist es auch egal, wann er fertig wird. Das wichtigste ist, dass sie endlich damit angefangen haben. Wenns jetzt noch zwei Wochen dauert, dann ist halt so


----------



## Muckal (2. Juni 2017)

EvilBER


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht fahr ich am Sonntag mal spionieren 
Morgen ruft erstmal Spitzhack


----------



## xlacherx (2. Juni 2017)

ich bin morgen in fiss  macht mir mehr laune und ist genauso weit weg wie der gk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

Immer diese südlichen Süddeutschen  
Die Mischung machts, deswegen gehts morgen und das WE drauf nach Spicak. Darf n paar Leute "guiden"


----------



## Muckal (2. Juni 2017)

Trails um den Park rum oder durch den Park? In Spicak könnte man tatsächlich für den Park nen Guide brauchen


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

Nur Bikepark. Aber ja, durch die Kombinationen ist es als Neuling schon heftig sich einen Überblick zu schaffen 

Trails außenrum sind wohl in Spicak strikt zu meiden. Außer du willst Ärger mit den Rangern! 
Genauso ist es strengstens untersagt in den wunderschönen Schwarzen See bzw Teufelssee zu hüpfen. 
Die kennen da nix laut einer Bekannten (Sophie R.  )


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Juni 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nur Bikepark. Aber ja, durch die Kombinationen ist es als Neuling schon heftig sich einen Überblick zu schaffen
> 
> Trails außenrum sind wohl in Spicak strikt zu meiden. Außer du willst Ärger mit den Rangern!
> Genauso ist es strengstens untersagt in den wunderschönen Schwarzen See bzw Teufelssee zu hüpfen.
> Die kennen da nix laut einer Bekannten (Sophie R.  )



Das stimmt wohl!
Es gibt aber im Bikepark, am Gelände oder wie man das nennen will auch ein paar interessante Abzweige 
Schauma mal morgen gleich!

...ps..man kann aber beim zurückfahren in den Arbersee hüpfen, wenn man sich nix um die Heerscharen von Bustouris macht..
Die haben schon ganz schön doof gekuckt


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> man kann aber beim zurückfahren in den Arbersee hüpfen, wenn man sich nix um die Heerscharen von Bustouris macht..
> Die haben schon ganz schön doof gekuckt



Liegt vermutlich daran, dass das ebenfalls verboten ist. Keiner der vier Seen in der Region, also die beiden tschechischen sowie kleiner und Großer Arbersee, sind zum Baden freigegeben.
Ja, ist paradox, da die Tretboote drauf unterwegs sind, aber ist so. Und in meiner Funktion als technischer Leiter einer Wasserwacht halte ich mich auch daran  (Obwohl ich ansonsten gerne überall reinhüpfe  ).
Alternativ ist, je nach Fahrtrichtung, der Huberweiher in Lohberg, an dem komm ich z.B. am Heimweg vorbei.


----------



## Muckal (2. Juni 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nur Bikepark. Aber ja, durch die Kombinationen ist es als Neuling schon heftig sich einen Überblick zu schaffen
> 
> Trails außenrum sind wohl in Spicak strikt zu meiden. Außer du willst Ärger mit den Rangern!
> Genauso ist es strengstens untersagt in den wunderschönen Schwarzen See bzw Teufelssee zu hüpfen.
> Die kennen da nix laut einer Bekannten (Sophie R.  )



Kenne keine Sophie R. 
 aber warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

Okay, dacht du kennst sie auch  Deine Begleitung neulich kennt se, mein ich  Aber ist ja a wurscht.

Nationalpark - meines Wissens bei den Tschechen um einiges strenger als bei uns.
Wobei bei uns aktuell nur das Kerngebiet absolute Verbotszone ist. Arber, Osser und Konsorten in der Region um Bodenmais sind aktuell (noch befahrbar) und teilweise ziemlich geil 



MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Es gibt aber im Bikepark, am Gelände oder wie man das nennen will auch ein paar interessante Abzweige
> Schauma mal morgen gleich!


A bisserl was gibts, ja.
Aber muss ehrlich sagen, dass bisher kein Bedarf bestanden hat. Die Strecken sind so geil kombinierbar, das reicht vollkommen


----------



## Brixton (2. Juni 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Verdammt schnell!
> Versuch immer mal wieder einen Blick auf meinen Garmin zu werfen und bin immer wieder erschrocken. 40 Sachen sind mitunter in manchen Bereichen kein Thema


In Zeit?  
Letzte Woche habens die holzigen Sachen gut voran gebracht am EE aber in Sachen Erdbewegung hat es no weid gfeid. Ich fahr etz erst mal auf Finale und dann werdens in Gottsnam fertig werden. An der DH ist unten auch ein Minibagger gewesen und an der FR habens auch ghackelt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

Brixton schrieb:


> In Zeit?



In letzter Zeit leider immer bissl schwierig gewesen, weil doch immer wieder auf andere aufgefahren.
Reiche ich dir nach, sobald ichs mal schaffe durchzupowern 

Viel Spaß in Finale


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Juni 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich daran, dass das ebenfalls verboten ist.



Aaah, ok, dann lags nicht an meinem blanken Podex


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juni 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Trails außenrum sind wohl in Spicak strikt zu meiden. Außer du willst Ärger mit den Rangern!
> Genauso ist es strengstens untersagt in den wunderschönen Schwarzen See bzw Teufelssee zu hüpfen.
> Die kennen da nix laut einer Bekannten (Sophie R.  )



ernsthaft, gut zu wissen. Dann hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren wohl echt Glück abends noch mit ein paar Locals nen Trail zu eben jenem See von oben zu fahren ohne Probleme


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (2. Juni 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ernsthaft, gut zu wissen. Dann hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren wohl echt Glück abends noch mit ein paar Locals nen Trail zu eben jenem See von oben zu fahren ohne Probleme



Bist morgen a da?


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ernsthaft, gut zu wissen. Dann hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren wohl echt Glück abends noch mit ein paar Locals nen Trail zu eben jenem See von oben zu fahren ohne Probleme



Glück ghabt 

News vom Evil Eye !
Siehe anbei


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Juni 2017)

Jetzt gibt er aber Gas der Schneider! :Oh

Auf der Freeride allerdings. Bin morgen hinten, werde berichten 





Achja Spicak - gestern zwar spaßig, aber die neuen Sachen waren großteils scheiße.
Noch viel zu weich und obendrein mehrere Zentimeter Staub.


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juni 2017)

was freeride??!! wo ist das  ? der "untere Teil" von der Steinigen hälfte?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2017)

was man mir gestern erzählt hat, ist das wohl in dem "Tunnel" kurz oberhalb vom Schotterweg zur Biker-X rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Juni 2017)

morgen weiß ich mehr! 
Werde berichten!


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Juni 2017)

weiss man eigentlich, was aus dem Park in Viechtach am Hochpröller wurde? Eher so nur heisse Luft oder bauen die da was?


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Juni 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> weiss man eigentlich, was aus dem Park in Viechtach am Hochpröller wurde? Eher so nur heisse Luft oder bauen die da was?


Gebaut wurde was. Eigentlich soll das auch seit September laufen.
Aber die lassen nix raus und inzwischen erhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass das nix wird...


Aber Back to Topic 
Joa..fährt sich spaßig die neue Evil Eye 
Allerdings hätte sich die noch setzen müssen, die Erde ist stellenweise viel zu weich :-/
Was ich cool finde, dass es ne Verbindung zur Freeride bzw auf den You Go First Abschnitt gibt und da steht ne nette Wing.
Der Drop kommt tatsächlich in dem Stück kurz vorm Feldweg, nix wildes. Aktuell ist da ne mies ausgeschilderte Umleitung...

Aber genug, lass mer Bilder sprechen


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Juni 2017)

Noch zu der Umleitung auf der Freeride. Also sowas beschissenes!
Anstatt, dass sie oben auf dem Weg ein Schild hinstellen, steht zwei Meter vor der Sperrung ein kaum sichtbares Schildchen und der Weg ist durch einen Balken mit Schild gesperrt, wenn mans nicht weiß ziemlich klasse, da man doch schnell ums Eck kommt. Da hatte jemand Hirn bei der Arbeit...

Aber ansonsten sah das gestern schon gut aus sowohl Evil Eye als auch Neuerungen auf der Freeride. Allerdings dürfen sie jetzt durchgehen und auf der Evil Eye Steine entfernen und nochmal mit der Rüttelplatte drüber.
Dadurch das es noch sehr frisch und weich war, ist es jetzt schon sehr gut umgepflügt worden. Gerade bei dem Sprung aus dem Anlieger und auf der Anfahrt zum Drop bin ich oft ins straucheln gekommen, weil einfach alles weggesackt ist... 


NACHTRAG: Was ja neulich auch schon mal aufgestossen ist, der Ausgang der Freeride.
Da hams doch jetzt tatsächlich was hingestellt, dass man bremsen müsste.
Allerdings steht das so schlecht, dass es keinerlei Wirkung zeigt.


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Juni 2017)

War heute am Geisskopf, zum ersten der Umgebaute Teil in der FR is ziemlich cool und macht echt Spaß . Von der Evil Eye war ich allerdings sehr enttäuscht. Da macht ja die Flow mit dem Dhler mehr Spaß .  Man merkt ich bin nicht gerade Glücklich was da entstanden ist(Nix gegen die Shaper und Zimmerer die haben nur ihre Arbeit gemacht).


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Juni 2017)

Was hams auf der Freeride gemacht? Hab nur den Drop gesehen in der Gerade vorm Feldweg, kommt danach a no was?


----------



## Grossman_nik (8. Juni 2017)

Nach dem Drop alles aufgeschüttet und noch zwei kleinere Sprünge reingebaut.


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Juni 2017)

Danke Nik! 
Bin ich mal gespannt, komm leider erst zum Festival hinter. Dieses WE geht's nochmal in Spicak - in der Hoffnung, dass sich der Staub gelegt hat


----------



## xlacherx (10. Juli 2017)

Also ich war vergangenes Wochenende mal wieder am GK. 

Also ganz klar, der neu gebaute Teil er EE hat nicht viel mir dem alten und unteren Teil zu tun. Ist halt schon sehr flowig. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es mir echt taugt. Von mir aus könnten die sowas in der Art bis ganz runter bauen. Dann aber bitte etwas mehr Sprünge und Drops  Wobei wir schon bei Thema Drop sind.. Okay, der Hügel an der Stelle gibt eventuell nicht viel mehr her, aber für deine "schwarze - Piste" find ich den Drop schon etwas klein...

Ich glaub ja, dass die die Kritik mit der Ausleitung Freeride / Flow Trail gelesen haben... zumidestens haben sie ein paar Schilder aufgestellt und den Weg etwas verängt mit Absperrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juli 2017)

auf Facebook sind etliche Fotos vom Hochpröller aufgetaucht, die üblichen Verdächtigen waren wohl mal Probefahren dort. Scheint also doch weiterzugehen dort.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Juli 2017)

Ja ein Arbeitskollege ist letztes WE dort gefahren, aber da muss man mehr Springen als Fahren


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juli 2017)

Es geht weiter, ja. Ziemlich massiv. 
Wie du schon sagst waren die üblichen Verdächtigen dort. Rieger, Sterr, die Blackriver Park Jungs und noch a paar.
Schon ziemlich heftiger Tobak und es soll wohl auch vorerst mal an die exzellenten Fahrer gerichtet bleiben.


----------



## Brixton (25. Juli 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> soll wohl auch vorerst mal an die exzellenten Fahrer gerichtet bleiben.


Regelt sich über die massiven Doubles / Gaps sicher eh selber. Somit auch nichts für mich. Wenn sich das mit Liftbetrieb finanzieren lässt isses toll. Hätte immer gehofft sowas kommt am gk mal in Anlehnung an den Hot Shots in Leogang.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2017)

dafuq, was ist denn da kaputt? Hat der doch relativ konstant wehende Shit-Wind  doch etwa Wirkung gezeigt?


----------



## Muckal (25. Juli 2017)

Is das zweite Bild der Anfang der Freeride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2017)

hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt, Didi hat nur ein paar Bilder auf FB gepostet, Geisskopf und Co haben's geteilt.


----------



## Muckal (25. Juli 2017)

Sehr gut, falls wir richtig liegen wird die auch endlich zur Flow Country plus


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juli 2017)

hrhr, einmal neue Strecken-Schilder basteln und morgens oben jeweils am Start an die Pfosten nageln. "flow country", "flow country plus" "flow country shore", "flow country jump".


----------



## derbenno (26. Juli 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dafuq, was ist denn da kaputt? Hat der doch relativ konstant wehende Shit-Wind  doch etwa Wirkung gezeigt?



Das erste und das letze Bild sind auf der Downhill. Die alten Sprünge waren um einiges besser. Das zweite Bild kann ich nicht zuordnen


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Juli 2017)

Brixton schrieb:


> Wenn sich das mit Liftbetrieb finanzieren lässt isses toll.


Da bin ich sehr gespannt.  In meinen Augen ist der Park momentan nur für a bissl mehr als a handvoll von Leuten aus der Region interessant. Lassen wir uns überraschen 
Die Hot Shots kenn ich leider noch nicht. Nur vom Hörensagen, aber soll wohl gut sein 

Könnte der Einstieg der Freeride sein, bin mir aber net ganz sicher.
Könnte genauso gut auf der Downhill sein, oben kurz nachm Start. Was in meinen Augen dafür sprechen würde, ist das se eh no was an der DH gemacht haben. Aber nur spekulation


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Juli 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Sehr gut, falls wir richtig liegen wird die auch endlich zur Flow Country plus


Hat doch da Schneider vor X-Jahren eh angekündigt 

Bitte unbedingt noch ein paar so mega tolle Mini-Sprünge, wie jetzt unten am Ende vom oberen Freeride.
Damit die Bergwacht noch bissl Arbeit bekommt.  
Will nicht wissen,  wie viele sich da schon in die nachfolgende Kurve zementiert haben..


----------



## MSVF (26. Juli 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> ...In meinen Augen ist der Park momentan nur für a bissl mehr als a handvoll von Leuten aus der Region interessant. Lassen wir uns überraschen


Öh bezogen auf welchen Fahrer-Skill oder Strecken-Typ? Hab vor den GK demnächst zu besuchen und dafür 2-3st Anfahrt zu investieren. Bin kein Profi und wollte eigentlich nur mein DH-Bike mitnehmen, hätte alternativ noch ein Stumpy.


----------



## a_k52 (26. Juli 2017)

Die von Dir zitierte Aussage bezieht sich auch den Bikepark der in St. Englmar am Entstehen ist (siehe auch das Video oben).
Am GK gibts für jeden was und mitm DH-Bike machst auch nix verkehrt...


----------



## MSVF (26. Juli 2017)

Ah ok Danke und Sorry, hab ich den Kontext verpennt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Juli 2017)

MSVF schrieb:


> Öh bezogen auf welchen Fahrer-Skill oder Strecken-Typ? Hab vor den GK demnächst zu besuchen und dafür 2-3st Anfahrt zu investieren. Bin kein Profi und wollte eigentlich nur mein DH-Bike mitnehmen, hätte alternativ noch ein Stumpy.



Wie @a_k52 schon geschrieben hat, bezog sich meine Aussage auf den Park am Höchpröller /St.Englmar, der derzeit in der Mache ist. 
Am Geißkopf findest du für alles was, von Downhill über die gechillte Flow, bis hin zu Nortshores und Freeride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (28. Juli 2017)

Start Freeride. Habe dazu nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Juli 2017)

OIDA! Ernsthaft etza?


----------



## Muckal (28. Juli 2017)

Ich hab einen Shaper befragt. Des wird frisch gemacht weil zu viele Steine und Löcher drin waren.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Juli 2017)

Schöne Steine zum abziehen und spekulieren, ob man das Stück ohne Batschn schafft  
Aber gut, ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da war die Freeride nen halben Meter höher und sogar mit Hardtail befahrbar


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juli 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hrhr, einmal neue Strecken-Schilder basteln und morgens oben jeweils am Start an die Pfosten nageln. "flow country", "flow country plus" "flow country shore", "flow country jump".



Also stimmt des


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## _arGh_ (28. Juli 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Shaper befragt. Des wird frisch gemacht weil zu viele Steine und Löcher drin waren.


ja dann hat man ja praktisch nix verstanden, wenn man solche antworten/rechtfertigungen absondert.

wenn sie konsequent wären, müssten sie ja die ganze freeride komplett planieren dann...


----------



## Muckal (28. Juli 2017)

So wird des auch kommen, denk ich. Auf der DH (sieht man auch auf den Bildern im Thread) ist jetz der Bereich neben und hinter dem Sprung bevors ins felsige geht auch alles mit Sand zugeschüttet. De Leute, die die Uphill Flow mitm E-Bike hoch sind hatten ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Freut mich.

Angeblich soll sich des auf paar Wochen eh wieder raus fahren / schwemmen 

Aber um auch mal was positives zu schreiben, die Kreuzung von Ende Flow/Freeride haben sie jetz gut gelöst wie ich finde.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Juli 2017)

Wird dann aus der Freeride ein zweiter Flow-Country? Wäre schade. Mir gefällt es, wenn man auch bißl arbeiten und sich die Linie suchen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2017)

Wenn das die einmalige Renovierung alle 5 Jahre ist, dann wird das so ab nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr schon wieder mehr "freeride" werden


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Juli 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wenn das die einmalige Renovierung alle 5 Jahre ist, dann wird das so ab nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr schon wieder mehr "freeride" werden



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Warte das nächste Sauwetter ab, wenn das schön matschig ist und n paar durchfräsen.
Dann kommen die Steine schon wieder


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2017)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> wenn sie konsequent wären, müssten sie ja die ganze freeride komplett planieren dann...



schon toll, wenn die Realität lustig hupend rechts die Satire überholt:

Die FR wird wohl einmal komplett neu gebaut, der Stand vom Wochenende ist der: vom Start bis zum ersten Schotterweg ist der Streckenverlauf komplett anders, man fährt viel weiter Richtung Lift raus, statt den Stufen (was wohl auch mal ein Double sein sollte) gehts weiter nach links rum. Ab dem Schotterweg bis zum Drop/Abzweigung in die you go first Doubles ist's ebenfalls komplett neu und anders. Und auch dort: viel mehr parallel zum Hang, viel weniger Steine. Statt der engen Linkskurve auf den abrollbaren Felsblock zu gehts jetzt eher rechtsherum weiter, die alten Stufen über die Wurzeln und die "Stufe" kurz danach ist alles weg und planiert, der weitere alte Streckenverlauf ist auch so weit umgegraben das man da nicht mehr fahren kann.
Und kurz vor dem Drop sieht man eine neue Strecke, aktuell noch abgesperrt, aber auch eher flow-country ohne Brechsand, viel gekurve, eher flach, die geht auch deutlich weiter Richtung Flow, nicht mehr gerade den Berg runter. Der Bagger stand schon so 10m vor der Stelle, an der die neue evil-eye auf die FR einbiegt, dürfte nicht mehr so lange dauern bis die dann fertig ist.
Es sieht eben nach "ein bisschen schwerer als Flow-Country" aus, es ist zum einen alles schön auf 1m Breite angelegt, alles sehr glatt, vereinzelt mal ein paar Steine drin, aber vor allem deutlich flacher, die Strecke geht viel mehr zickzack parallel am Hang entlang als gerade bergab, so wirklich schnell sieht das nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. August 2017)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Ich erlaube mir ein Urteil, wenn ichs gesehen hab. Komm aber frühestens in 3 Wochen wieder hinter im Normalfall.

Dieses WE District Ride und Sonntag eher Bock auf Ochsenkopf ballern, da noch Rechnung offen sind nachm Rennen und das We drauf haben wir Eröffnung am Pumptrack bei uns in Schwarzenfeld. (siehe anbei, falls jemand Böcke hat  )


----------



## Muckal (29. August 2017)

Nachdem ich vergangene Woche in Paganella war und die schwarzen Strecken dort gesehen habe kann ich den Schoaskopf noch weniger ernst nehmen als vorher schon. Echt schade wenn sich der am nächsten gelegene Bikepark zum schlechtesten entwickelt.


----------



## xlacherx (29. August 2017)

naja, das wird sich schon wieder ausfahren  Vor 10 Jahren war die Freeride wohl auch noch nicht so "ruppig" wie jetzt... 
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, will ich darüber erst ruteilen, wenn ichs auch erst selber gesehn hab. 
Die sollten lieber mal die Sprünge in der 4Cross länger machen  Da schießt man ja selbst mit dem Downhiller fast jedes mal ins Flat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (29. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren war die Freeride wohl auch noch nicht so "ruppig" wie jetzt...



2007 bin ich die noch mitm Hardtail runter! So ruppig war die damals 
Das hat sich alles erst mit den Jahren entwickelt, dass sie immer ausgewaschener wurde. Von daher seh ich das auch nicht so eng, die Natur und wir machen das schon wieder  
Und täglich grüßt die blockierende Bremse


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2017)

letztlich habe ich den Eindruck, es ist dort wohl die Um-Orientierung auf eine neue Zielgruppe: der Gelegenheits-Biker, der auch mal im "Bikepark" fahren will. Mit der Flow-Country, neuen Evil-Eye, der neuen FR + uphill-flow gibt es einfach genug Strecken, um für Leute die alle paar Wochen mal am Wochenende bisschen biken gehen attraktiv zu sein. Flow, Northshores, "Naturtrail", alles da, alles gut genug aufbereitet um halbwegs gefahrlos konsumiert zu werden, nach einem Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteiger. Erstmal sich mühsam über längere Zeit und kontinuierlich Fahrtechnik aneignen, dann mit hohem Risiko auf einer fies steinigen-schmierigen Strecke bergab fahren? Das ist was für die "Freaks", nicht für einfachen Konsum durch den Otto-Normal-Biker. Und ob da jetzt meinetwegen 30 DH-Fahrer weniger kommen, solange ein paar Hundert mehr AM/Enduro-Fahrer mehr kommen ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Muckal (29. August 2017)

Genau meine Rede. Familienpark für jedermann. Da steckt nunmal die Kohle drin. Wenn man sich am nem gut besuchten Tag mal an der Bergstation für ne halbe Stunde hin setzt, stellt man fest, dass mind. 80% der Leute Flow Country fahren. Zumindest war das vor zwei Jahren noch so, jetzt mit der neuen EE könnten sich da auch noch paar hin verirren. Der Rest teilte sich auf DH und die alte Freeride auf. Die DH bekommt ja auch immer mehr 'Flow', Jumptrail+ sozusagen. Ich werd am WE wohl mal wieder zum Spitzberg pilgern und die verspannten Muskeln einer Rütteltherapie unterziehen.


----------



## MSVF (29. August 2017)

Solange die DH Strecke nicht weichgespült wird passt das doch, soll ja für jeden was dabei sein. Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit ein paar weiteren Gelegenheitsbikern da und fand es super. Die Cracks hatten offensichtlich Spaß an der DH, die Familien konnten sich zusammen mit ihren Kids auf der Flow Country austoben und wir tasteten uns an der Evil Eye voran. Und irgendwann sind die Familien und Gelegenheitsbiker auch soweit und wollen nicht nur Flow sondern mehr, was dann "euren" Strecken zu gute kommen sollte. So läufst im Wintersport doch auch. Jedes Gebiet hat ein paar Anfänger, viele Fortgeschrittene und ein paar Profi Strecken. Nur von Profis kann ein Gebiet so wenig überleben wie nur von Anfängern oder Gelegenheitsbikern.


----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2017)

Naja, wenn man sich dann aber mal die Natur trails in Sölden und Co anschaut, kann da selbst die freeride dagegen einpacken was Stufen und Steilheit angeht... 
Der gk ist nicht schlecht... Aber es gibt definitiv besseres [emoji848][emoji6]


----------



## Muckal (30. August 2017)

MSVF schrieb:


> Solange die DH Strecke nicht weichgespült wird passt das doch, soll ja für jeden was dabei sein. Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit ein paar weiteren Gelegenheitsbikern da und fand es super. Die Cracks hatten offensichtlich Spaß an der DH, die Familien konnten sich zusammen mit ihren Kids auf der Flow Country austoben und wir tasteten uns an der Evil Eye voran. Und irgendwann sind die Familien und Gelegenheitsbiker auch soweit und wollen nicht nur Flow sondern mehr, was dann "euren" Strecken zu gute kommen sollte. So läufst im Wintersport doch auch. Jedes Gebiet hat ein paar Anfänger, viele Fortgeschrittene und ein paar Profi Strecken. Nur von Profis kann ein Gebiet so wenig überleben wie nur von Anfängern oder Gelegenheitsbikern.



Wenn ich das so lese geht der Plan ja voll auf. Schön für dich und den Schoaskopf. 
Die DH ist jetz nicht unbedingt ein Musterbeispiel einer schwierigen Strecke  und sogar da wird planiert, bin gespannt wann es denn mittleren Teil nach der Wiese erwischt.


----------



## MSVF (30. August 2017)

Ja wie gesagt, wenn sie die DH Strecken auch weichspülen wäre das traurig, selbst als Gelegenheits Park-Biker möchte ich auch mal eine Strecke zum durchrütteln fahren. Da fand ich den zweiten Abschnitt der Evil Eye, welche glaub ich der nicht-überarbeitete ist, auch schon recht lustig. Der war für die Leute mit AM-Bikes dagegen überhaupt nicht lustig, zumal der erste Abschnitt ja noch recht flowig war. Passte irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2017)

MSVF schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, wenn sie die DH Strecken auch weichspülen wäre das traurig, selbst als Gelegenheits Park-Biker möchte ich auch mal eine Strecke zum durchrütteln fahren. Da fand ich den zweiten Abschnitt der Evil Eye, welche glaub ich der nicht-überarbeitete ist, auch schon recht lustig. Der war für die Leute mit AM-Bikes dagegen überhaupt nicht lustig, zumal der erste Abschnitt ja noch recht flowig war. Passte irgendwie nicht zusammen.


na wie meinst wie das seid dem umbau ist?  
Die fahren oben in den "neuen EE" rein -> woa geil, voll glatt und fllowig, und dann geht das gerumpel los  ich glaub da wirds für n paar leute dann echt haarig... 
ich muss mir das dieses Jahr nochmal anschauen. Aber ich hätte mir lieber zusätzlich nen Trail ala HotShot (Leogang) oder sowas wie die Rote in Fiss gewünscht... ob das so geil war, die Freeride einfach glatt zu bügeln...


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> sowas wie die Rote in Fiss gewünscht



Sowas wäre echt klasse! 
Schade, dass der Herr S. hierbei immer ein wenig Beratungsresistent ist. :-/


----------



## Muckal (30. August 2017)

Also quasi ne aufgepumpte Flow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Also quasi ne aufgepumpte Flow?


so gesehn ja, ne Art Jumpline halt... große, lange Sprünge, Wallrides, Drops usw... und nein... nicht so wie die aktuelle EE... 
Dazu sollte dann aber halt die Freeride ruppig bleiben.


----------



## Muckal (30. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> so gesehn ja, ne Art Jumpline halt... große, lange Sprünge, Wallrides, Drops usw... und nein... nicht so wie die aktuelle EE...
> Dazu sollte dann aber halt die Freeride ruppig bleiben.



Black Friday in Spicak hat all das. Liegt halt hier und da mal ein Steinchen rum.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2017)

das die FR aktuell schon sehr glatt ist wird sich hoffentlich von alleine wieder ändern. Was mich mehr stört ist das sie deutlich länger und insgesamt flacher geworden ist. Wenn aus dem unteren Teil der FR die Wurzeln raus wären, ginge das auch relativ flüssig zu fahren, so aber fehlt einfach der Schwung bzw. muss ordentlich pushen damit man zügig durch kommt. Und wenn ich schon jetzt bei einer glatten Strecke ohne großartig zu Bremsen durch komme wird das nicht besser wenn einen dann mal ein paar Steine und Löcher ausbremsen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. August 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Black Friday in Spicak hat all das. Liegt halt hier und da mal ein Steinchen rum.


Und selbst in Spicak fangens schon das Planieren an   

Naja, wir werden sehen.
Komm vor Mitte September normal eh nicht hinter und nachdems mich neulich am GK ordentlich abgelegt hat, hab ich grad eh keine Motivation dafür


----------



## Muckal (31. August 2017)

Du meinst die Steinabfahrt zum kleinen Wallride in der rechts? Da fahr ich eh geradeaus 

Dafür sind die neuen Sprünge auf der Struggle mächtig, der zweite ins ehemalige Steinfeld (ups, da hast Recht, aber leichter is es dadurch nicht, und das is mein Punkt), fehlt mir noch


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. August 2017)

Genau da 
Pffff....ich verchecks immer und will eigentlich auch grad in Wald rein, eh viel spaßiger 

War es letzte mal a Woch nachdem wir uns dort troffen haben, da war das alles ja noch im Bau.
Vllt geht's im Saisonendspurt nochmal rüber


----------



## Muckal (31. August 2017)

Die rechts runter is schon noch steinig, sah auf den ersten Bildern schlimmer aus als es is.


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. August 2017)

Ah geh weida! Des ist doch a nix mehr im Vergleich zu vorher


----------



## Muckal (31. August 2017)

Is sicher weniger wild, aber eben a net Schoaskopf-Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (31. August 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Is sicher weniger wild, aber eben a net Schoaskopf-Style


Dafür sorg ma demnächst. Wann geh ma umpflügen?


----------



## spex (31. August 2017)

Gibt es schon ein Video von der neuen Freeride?
Hab auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, vielleicht macht ja jemand mal ein Video und stellt es dann ins Netz!


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2017)

spex schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein Video von der neuen Freeride?
> Hab auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, vielleicht macht ja jemand mal ein Video und stellt es dann ins Netz!



dir kann geholfen werden






da da nur Nachmittags nochmal runter gerollt, Start bis zur Absperrung wo es mal weiter gehen soll/wird.


----------



## xlacherx (31. August 2017)

na wenn man das so sieht, muss man da schon massiv rein gasen um die Gaps sauber zu springen...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. August 2017)

Geil, Flow Country


----------



## hoschik (31. August 2017)

Nostalgie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (31. August 2017)

doats eich ned obe, de fahrt´se scho wida ei...


----------



## psx0407 (31. August 2017)

machen'se nix, wird gemosert, weil nix gemacht wird.
machen'se was, wird gemault, warum man es nicht so gelassen hat wie's war bzw. man hätte es viiiieeeel besser machen können.

schaisz-internet! das muss ich gleich überall posten!
die ganze internet ist voller verallgemeinerungen!


----------



## Muckal (31. August 2017)

hoschik schrieb:


> Nostalgie



Und der Rest? Des schönste kommt erst noch


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. August 2017)

psx0407 schrieb:


> machen'se nix, wird gemosert, weil nix gemacht wird.
> machen'se was, wird gemault, warum man es nicht so gelassen hat wie's war bzw. man hätte es viiiieeeel besser machen können.



So ist. Oida, erinnerst dich no - als des ganze Ding noch 50cm höher war? Die Pre-Flow-Tage


----------



## hoschik (1. September 2017)

psx0407 schrieb:


> machen'se nix, wird gemosert, weil nix gemacht wird.
> machen'se was, wird gemault, warum man es nicht so gelassen hat wie's war bzw. man hätte es viiiieeeel besser machen können.
> 
> schaisz-internet! das muss ich gleich überall posten!
> die ganze internet ist voller verallgemeinerungen!



naja, wäre auch mal gut wenn sie etwas richtig machen würden. Oder findest du die neue Evil Eye und Freeride gut ? Ist aber im Prinzip eh egal,gibt ja genug andere Parks,einige sind da ber noch schlimmer als der Geisskopf,wenn man sich zB. Leogang anschaut.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. September 2017)

und nachdem es http://trailpark.cz gibt, ist zumindest von Nürnberg aus nicht mehr so der Bedarf da bzw. man hat eine sehr gute Alternative.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. September 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und nachdem es http://trailpark.cz gibt, ist zumindest von Nürnberg aus nicht mehr so der Bedarf da bzw. man hat eine sehr gute Alternative.



Muss ich auch noch checken, von Amberg aus ja noch ein wenig kürzer 

Sodala - gestern spontan doch ein paar Runden am Geißkopf gedreht.
Neue Freeride einmal abgerollt, war mir persönlich gestern einfach zu nass die gute.
Mein Urteil: Lasst das Ding mal setzen, dann wirds schon mal schneller und dann fräst sich die wieder genauso aus, wie die "Alte" auch. Mir hats dennoch Spaß gemacht. Ja sie ist jetzt bedeutend einfacher und deutlich anders zu fahren, aber ganz so schlimm finde ich sie nicht. MEINE MEINUNG. (....und nun steinigt mich  )
Bin jetzt gespannt, wie der weitere Verlauf wird. 

Übrigens: Am Hochpröller soll der der Park erstmal wirklich nur für Fortgeschrittene sein und es kommt außer den massiven Jumps noch einiges, also wenns dann soweit ist noch eine weitere Alternative in der Region.
Was ich positiv sehe, dann kann man in der Region je nach eigenem Bock mal am Goaßerer, mal in Spicak oder dann eben Hochpröller fahren.


----------



## psx0407 (10. September 2017)

habe mir gestern die veränderungen auch angesehen: finde es gut, denn die freeride wird dadurch viel variabler und hat nicht mehr nur eine linie. mittlerweile lässt sich am gk sehr vieles miteinander kombinieren.
klar, es entsteht in der oberen hälfte bald eine relative flowige variante, die man aber nicht nehmen muss, wenn man lieber auf dem alten level bleiben möchte.
sollte aber die alte linie zugunsten der neuen entfallen müssen, dann wäre die freeride oben eher eine flowcountry ++.
ob das so kommt? keine ahnung.
die erosion durch uns biker ist aber schon auch heftig. ich weiß echt noch, wie es die rillen links nach der ersten kurzen rechts-querung noch nicht gab und der trailuntergrund dort war, wo jetzt oberrohrhöhe ist...


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. September 2017)

psx0407 schrieb:


> klar, es entsteht in der oberen hälfte bald eine relative flowige variante, die man aber nicht nehmen muss, wenn man lieber auf dem alten level bleiben möchte.
> sollte aber die alte linie zugunsten der neuen entfallen müssen, dann wäre die freeride oben eher eine flowcountry ++.
> ob das so kommt? keine ahnung.



nachdem die bisherigen alten Abschnitte weg sind, hab ich da eher wenig Hoffnung.



psx0407 schrieb:


> die erosion durch uns biker ist aber schon auch heftig. ich weiß echt noch, wie es die rillen links nach der ersten kurzen rechts-querung noch nicht gab und der trailuntergrund dort war, wo jetzt oberrohrhöhe ist...



ja, wenn man nichts oder nur einmal im Jahr ein bisschen was an den Strecken macht kommt das bei raus. Der ernsthafte Streckenunterhalt bzw. -bau hat doch erst jetzt dieses Jahr angefangen. Vorher hatten sie doch nur hier und da loses Geröll rausgeräumt und pro Jahr eine Kurve neu gebaut


----------



## Muckal (10. September 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ja, wenn man nichts oder nur einmal im Jahr ein bisschen was an den Strecken macht kommt das bei raus. Der ernsthafte Streckenunterhalt bzw. -bau hat doch erst jetzt dieses Jahr angefangen. Vorher hatten sie doch nur hier und da loses Geröll rausgeräumt und pro Jahr eine Kurve neu gebaut



An der Flow wurde schon immer gearbeitet. Wenns jetz noch weitere Flows gibt, wird da bestimmt auch was gemacht um die (anhand des Videos vermutete) Anspruchslosigkeit zu erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. September 2017)

hehe, ja, sorry, war vielleicht etwas unklar formuliert: abgesehen von der Flow bzw. gerade die FR hatte über die Jahre ja faktisch keine ernsthafte oder regelmäßige Pflege abbekommen. Der Drop an der Abzweigung zu den you go first-Doubles ist immer weiter runtergefahren, weiter oben die mini-Stufe nach den Wurzeln war mal eine Stufe, zuletzt ja einfach nur rund gefahren. Nur die Linkskurve danach wurde mal neu gemacht. Das sich so über 10 oder noch mehr Jahre die Strecke immer weiter ausfährt ist da nicht so überraschend.


----------



## Muckal (10. September 2017)

Is doch gut so oder? Ich fürchte aber es wird nicht mehr so sein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2017)

Jein, das die Kanten von Absprüngen verfallen (so wie aktuell auf der DH unten das kleine Roadgap) ist nicht so gut, das nicht alles sofort planiert wird, Steine entfernt werden etc. ist für eine rote Strecke schon ok.

Und zum Thema Erosion auf der FR:




 




 


Die Bilder sind von 2007, das erste ist nach dem ersten Schotterweg, rechts um die Kurve und dann konnte man die letzte Zeit über ein paar Wurzeln abziehen, das zweite ist irgendwo weiter unten, dürfte so grob da sein, wo die Evil-Eye/you go first jetzt neu auf die FR reinkommt.


----------



## Muckal (11. September 2017)

Naja dann komm ich in 10 Jahren wieder


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. September 2017)

War am Freitag hinten, technisch zu fahren ist die neue Freeride jetzt schon auch  
Aber eher, weil der Untergrund so dermaßen weich ist, dass alles zu spät ist. Bin an manchen Stellen kaum vorwärts gekommen.

Summa Summarum muss ich sagen, dass das schon ziemlich schön werden könnte, wenn der Boden sich auch gut gesetzt hat.
Aber definitiv hats nichts mehr mit der alten zu tun.
Schade, aber dafür gibt's dann halt andere Parks, wie z.B. den Ochsenkopf, die Vielfalt und Abwechslung machts!  

Cheers!


----------



## Muckal (18. September 2017)

Oko war ich erst vergangene Woche, is Trumpf


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. September 2017)

Ich hab halt an Ochsenkopf a knappe Dreiviertel Stund, deswegen seh ich des mit der Freeride nicht ganz so eng.
Jetzt weiß ich halt, dass wenn ich n ganzen Tag gemütlich rollen will, fahr ich am GK. Wenn ich a wengl von allem will, ruft Spicak und wenn ich wirklich derb ins Fressbrett will, dann geht's zum Ochsenkopf.

Von daher, weniger schimpfen, mehr die Zeit am Radl genießen! 

Unterm heutigem FB-Post der Gravity-Card werden schon wieder große Töne gespuckt bezüglich neuen Parks und ich denke da ist der am Hochpröller gemeint. Da bin ich halt sehr gespannt, wie da andere Strecken neben der Monster-Jumpline sein werden.


----------



## FireGuy (21. Oktober 2017)

was ist jetzt mit dem Gerücht, dass die DH komplett wegplaniert und neu gebaut wurde? hat da schon einer ein Video davon?

war 1 okt dort und da wars noch alt und nur der unterer Teil der DH ein wenig nchgebessert


----------



## Deleted 200775 (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich war am Donnerstag letzte Woche.. unten wurde ein bissl was neu geshaped und auch "entschärft" also ein paar Steine entfernt.. aber nichts Welt bewegendes, oben wurde nichts gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (22. Oktober 2017)

Die FR wurde oben umfangreich eingeflacht wenn du das meinst...
Wie oben von voltage beschrieben...


----------



## FireGuy (22. Oktober 2017)

neue FR kannten wir eh schon, dann war das zum glück eine Fehlinformation


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2017)

Brixton schrieb:


> Die FR wurde oben umfangreich eingeflacht wenn du das meinst...



Fährt sich inzwischen schon wieder gut aus 
Und es gibt jetzt sogar verschiedene Lines. Dort, wo der obere Teil von der You-Go First reinkommt, ist der neue Abzweig in den gänzlich neuen Teil.
Dann gehts weiter bis zu dem Forstwegchen auch runter, wie gehabt mit abzweig zu den Doubles und am Forstweg kommt alles wieder zusammen. Wurde auch planiert, aber die Erosion und Fahrer regeln das. 
Der Boden ist allgemein bei Feuchte ziemlich weich und fährst sich schnell aus 

Und ganz so einfach ist dann doch wieder nicht, wie wir festgestellt haben. Gell @Muckal


----------



## Muckal (4. November 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Fährt sich inzwischen schon wieder gut aus
> Und es gibt jetzt sogar verschiedene Lines. Dort, wo der obere Teil von der You-Go First reinkommt, ist der neue Abzweig in den gänzlich neuen Teil.
> Dann gehts weiter bis zu dem Forstwegchen auch runter, wie gehabt mit abzweig zu den Doubles und am Forstweg kommt alles wieder zusammen. Wurde auch planiert, aber die Erosion und Fahrer regeln das.
> Der Boden ist allgemein bei Feuchte ziemlich weich und fährst sich schnell aus
> ...



Jetz musst ich mich extra nochmal anmelden wegen dir 

Ja ich muss sagen mitm Hartteil ohne Vorderbremse war de Steinkurve zu viel für mich   jetz wo's so matschig war, wars schon witzig. Wie es im trockenen is, is fraglich. Hab Bedenken ob de Sprünge aufgehen, weißt eh. 
Die drei Holzdrops unten habens am Dienstag weg geschnitten und die kommen laut Shaper neu. Ich verbleibe gespannt 

Servas dann!


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2017)

Sorry 

Die Strecke ist momentan wieder wie früher, ständig feucht! 
War gestern nochmal.
Die Sprünge sind teilweise ziemlich sketchy, aber wohl mit guter Linie vorher machbar.

Bei den Drops ist nur der Große weg, die kleinen beiden stehen noch.
Wird aber auch mal Zeit, des Holz steht auch schon ewig da und dürft langsam morsch sein. Bin aber auch mal gespannt, was se da machen


----------



## Brixton (5. November 2017)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> Die Strecke ist momentan wieder wie früher, ständig feucht!
> War gestern nochmal.
> Die Sprünge sind teilweise ziemlich sketchy, aber wohl mit guter Linie vorher machbar.


Welche Sprünge meinst?
In Sachen Holz... ich glaub ich hab heute fast den wallride im Yugo durchgedrückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (6. November 2017)

Der Holzsprung oben ist wohl wengl komisch, meinte da Spezl und dann a die 3 "Doubles" nach der steinigen Kurve.
Der erste ist nicht machbar, der zweite ist gscheider durchzupumpen und fürn dritten musst so reintreten, was bei dem Boden aber net geht.

Wart mer mal ab, wies nachm Winter geht. Werd nächste Saison wohl mal einen Tag investieren und Linienauswahl betreiben 
Heuer ist offiziell ja rum und ob nochmal aufgemacht wird, stand am Samstag noch in den Sternen. Die Wirte wussten zumindest noch nix, da sich der Liftbetreiber noch nicht geäußert hat..


----------



## Manfred S (17. April 2018)

hat schon jemand Infos, ob es jetzt in der neuen Saison eine neue Strecke zum runter fahren gibt?


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. April 2018)

Manfred S schrieb:


> hat schon jemand Infos, ob es jetzt in der neuen Saison eine neue Strecke zum runter fahren gibt?



Hätte es die geben sollen? Mir ist nichts dergleichen bekannt, dass es das in irgendeiner Form geheißen hätte.


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. April 2018)

Eben online gegangen.


----------



## Rischar (17. April 2018)

... sonst keine kostenlose Wäsche oder wie?


----------



## Muckal (17. April 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> ... sonst keine kostenlose Wäsche oder wie?



Denke es geht um die Wunderprodukte von dieser Firma da.
Enduro Strecke, so so...hoffentlich is kein Northshore drin, sonst dauerts bis 2022...Wer mag Tipps abgeben? Ich denke es wird was einfaches, gebügeltes und Mofa-gerechtes, also auch rauf zwischendrin.


----------



## xlacherx (17. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Denke es geht um die Wunderprodukte von dieser Firma da.
> Enduro Strecke, so so...hoffentlich is kein Northshore drin, sonst dauerts bis 2022...Wer mag Tipps abgeben? Ich denke es wird was einfaches, gebügeltes und Mofa-gerechtes, also auch rauf zwischendrin.



Vielleicht wir auch einfach die alte freeride wieder aufgemacht und "Enduro" dran geschrieben


----------



## scratch_a (17. April 2018)

Ich Tipp auf eine Uphill-E-Enduro-Strecke


----------



## derbenno (18. April 2018)

Kann es sein das sie mit den Preisen der Liftkarten ordentlich angezogen haben?


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Denke es geht um die Wunderprodukte von dieser Firma da.


Ich hab den Reiniger daheim. Der ist in der Tat besser als Fuck Off.
Und in Verbindung mit meinem mobilen Kärcher wird's eh sauberer, als mit den Gartenschläuchen 

Enduro-Strecke - mhm, jute Frage, was das wird.

Preise? Scheinen angehoben worden zu sein. Mir aber wurscht, ich hol mir eh die Gravity-Card.
Bei Round-About 30 Bikepark-Tagen bisschen lohnenswerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (18. April 2018)

derbenno schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sie mit den Preisen der Liftkarten ordentlich angezogen haben?



55.- für 20 Fahrten statt 45.- (?) letztes Jahr. Stark 

Edit: Spicak hat auch nachgezogen. 50,50.- für 20 Fahrten, aber es is halt noch wesentlich mehr geboten.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> 55.- für 20 Fahrten statt 45.- (?) letztes Jahr. Stark



Öha!
Naja, driben gibt's auch das bessere Bier...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2018)

Da sind die 17€ für 10 Fahrten in Osti ja direkt günstig


----------



## Muckal (18. April 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Da sind die 17€ für 10 Fahrten in Osti ja direkt günstig



Am Eröffnungstag durchaus, da bist den ganzen Tag beschäftigt


----------



## the_hias (18. April 2018)

Da lohnt sich die GravityCard umso mehr. Die Liftpreise sind stellenweise schon sehr optimistisch gestaltet. Da fühlt man sich gleich so wichtig wie der Skifahrer im Winter


----------



## Muckal (18. April 2018)

the_hias schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich die GravityCard umso mehr. Die Liftpreise sind stellenweise schon sehr optimistisch gestaltet. Da fühlt man sich gleich so wichtig wie der Skifahrer im Winter



Ob das mit der gestiegenen Zahl an Mofa-Fahrern zusammenhängt, die die Flow Country rauf wie runter benutzen und aber nix zahlen müssen? Die 'Zusatzkosten' werden dann eben auf den Liftfahrenden, Bezahlenden umgelegt.

Achtung, reine Spekulation!


----------



## psx0407 (19. April 2018)

nein,
die sammeln jetzt geld, damit der lift aus den 60er jahren überholt werden kann.
auch nur reine spekulation!

übrigens:
ich mag den lift. was der nicht hochschaufeln kann, kann auch nicht auf den strecken sein. insofern ist die knappe kapazität des lifts auch ein garant für relativ freie strecken.
von mir aus kann der sessel gerne so bleiben!


----------



## the_hias (19. April 2018)

das stimmt ... ich hab auch kein Problem damit, zwischendrin am Lift mal etwas anzustehen. Dafür sind die Strecken ned so völlig zugeparkt und man kann dank der kleinen Erholungspausen am Lift immer volles Brot talwärts brennen. Außerdem bekommt man beim anstehen ne tolle Sonnenbräune kostenfrei dazu


----------



## Muckal (19. April 2018)

Wer Sessel fährt is selber Schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2018)

Der Alltag ist doch eh so stressig, da kann man doch mal entschleunigen


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Der Alltag ist doch eh so stressig, da kann man doch mal entschleunigen



das denken sich mittlerweile genug Leute auch auf den Strecken *hust*


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2018)

Leider auch wahr.. mei, es ist wies ist. 

Ich werd am 28.04. zum Start da sein und gemütlich in die Saison starten. Bissl radlfahren, die neue Bike-Lounge beim Steffen checken und 1-2 Weizen genießen


----------



## Muckal (19. April 2018)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man de Uphill Flow mitm Radl hoch fährt?


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2018)

Du verfluchst D.S. dafür, dass er das gebaut hat, wünscht dir umgehend ein E-Bike und wirst umgehend vom E-Bike-Grantla zum nächsten Kunden dafür. (Obacht - reine Spekulation! )

Spaß, was soll schon passieren?
Du generierst Umsatz für die beiden Wirte, weil du danach a Bier brauchst und die freuen sich. 
Der Bikepark hat in Form von Geld erstmal nix davon.
Aber Steffen hat bei der Trauerfeier für Nik erzählt, dass wohl die Möglichkeit geschaffen wird, dass die E-Biker ihre Akkus beim Schneider laden können. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das kostenfrei sein wird


----------



## Muckal (19. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Du verfluchst D.S. dafür, dass er das gebaut hat, wünscht dir umgehend ein E-Bike und wirst umgehend vom E-Bike-Grantla zum nächsten Kunden dafür. (Obacht - reine Spekulation! )
> 
> Spaß, was soll schon passieren?
> Du generierst Umsatz für die beiden Wirte, weil du danach a Bier brauchst und die freuen sich.
> ...



De Frage war eher ob man dann einen wütenden Mofa-Mob hinter sich hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2018)

Vorschlag: Kommst am 28.04. a, probierst as aus und ich wart oben am Ende mit am kühlen Getränk und lach lauthals  

Btw.: Notiere er sich das letzte Wochenende im Juli, san ma wieder wie gewohnt as ganze WE dorten


----------



## Muckal (19. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Kommst am 28.04. a, probierst as aus und ich wart oben am Ende mit am kühlen Getränk und lach lauthals
> 
> Btw.: Notiere er sich das letzte Wochenende im Juli, san ma wieder wie gewohnt as ganze WE dorten



Mal schauen ob ich Lust hab dadredn zum wern, hatte des Jahr schon meine Dosis davon aufm Opening in Ono


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. April 2018)

Selber Schuld! Wer fährt a zum Opening auf Osternohe ?   

I bin gwiss, ganz entspannt. Glei amal die ganzen Streckenblockierer aufmischen. Bin auf Krawall gebürstet


----------



## Brixton (20. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wer Sessel fährt is selber Schuld


Die sollen Geld sammeln dass der Schlepper dauernd läuft. Mich nervt der Sessel ja schon... aber man muss ja nicht an den Sonntagen hin...


----------



## Muckal (20. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Selber Schuld! Wer fährt a zum Opening auf Osternohe ?
> 
> I bin gwiss, ganz entspannt. Glei amal die ganzen Streckenblockierer aufmischen. Bin auf Krawall gebürstet



Ich, bin im Herzen Liftfahrer, brauchte meine Dosis


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich, bin im Herzen Liftfahrer, brauchte meine Dosis



Ich versteh dich, mein Entzug dauert auch schin zu lange.
Aber Pumptrack war eine gute Ersatzdroge in den letzten Wochen


----------



## derbenno (25. April 2018)

Meint ihr am Samstag/Sonntag wird es brachialst voll?


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. April 2018)

derbenno schrieb:


> Meint ihr am Samstag/Sonntag wird es brachialst voll?



Opening, langes Wochenende und passables Wochenende. Voll? zu 110% !


----------



## derbenno (25. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Opening, langes Wochenende und passables Wochenende. Voll? zu 110% !


passables Wetter meinst du oder?


----------



## Muckal (25. April 2018)

derbenno schrieb:


> passables Wetter meinst du oder?



Ich denk es wird wenig los sein. Osternohe zieht de Leute zu stark weg. Abgesehen davon is man doch heutzutage broduro, Lift is nimma angesagt. Auf jeden Fall hin fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2018)

wobei das mit Osternohe auch nicht mehr so hinhaut, letzten Sonntag war erstaunlich wenig, nachmittags dann gar nix los (gar nix = 5 - 10 Leute in der Liftschlange). So war das wohl auch schon am Samstag, das Wochenende vorher war wohl auch nicht wirklich schlimm, also nix mit Liftschlange bis an den Kiosk.


----------



## derbenno (25. April 2018)

Ich befürchte das die Liftschlange bis zum Parkplatz vorgeht..


----------



## Brixton (25. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Opening, langes Wochenende und passables Wochenende. Voll? zu 110% !


Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...
Ich glaub ich fahr am Sonntag mit der Family zum rodeln und blockier die Biker am Lift etwas ;-)


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. April 2018)

derbenno schrieb:


> passables Wetter meinst du oder?


Ähja, meinte ich   
Vorm Kaffee im Forum ist halt nix 

Ich fahr sicher, Gravitycard holen. Bissl fahren, rumgschaftln und Weizen trinken.


----------



## Muckal (25. April 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wobei das mit Osternohe auch nicht mehr so hinhaut, letzten Sonntag war erstaunlich wenig, nachmittags dann gar nix los (gar nix = 5 - 10 Leute in der Liftschlange). So war das wohl auch schon am Samstag, das Wochenende vorher war wohl auch nicht wirklich schlimm, also nix mit Liftschlange bis an den Kiosk.



War auch eher ein Spass... Samstag war schon bissl was los,so 5min anstehen sag ich mal. Aber nix im Vergleich zum Opening. 
Wann macht Spicak gleich wieder auf damit ich den Downhiller mal wieder ausführen kann


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wann macht Spicak gleich wieder auf damit ich den Downhiller mal wieder ausführen kann


Ohne es geschaut zu haben, behaupte ich mal am 02.06.
in der Regel machen die das erste Juni-WE auf, wenn es Auerhuhn fertig ist mit brüten


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. April 2018)

Nachtrag - mitterweile geschaut - 02.06. macht Spicak auf 
Hatte ich nen guten Riecher


----------



## Muckal (25. April 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nachtrag - mitterweile geschaut - 02.06. macht Spicak auf
> Hatte ich nen guten Riecher



War mehr a rethorische Frage, aber eigentlich is des nur noch a Monat hin 

Wenn ma sich de Bilder aufm Fackebuck anschaut is wohl der mittlere Holzdrop unten größer und der große kleiner geworden. Naja, immerhin is er noch da.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. April 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wenn ma sich de Bilder aufm Fackebuck anschaut is wohl der mittlere Holzdrop unten größer und der große kleiner geworden. Naja, immerhin is er noch da.



So in etwa hätte ich es auch eingeschätzt.
Und der Sprung zu den Tables hin wirkt auch irgendwie anders. Samstag weiß man mehr 
Hauptsache die Tableline hams nur neu gesandet und ansonsten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (30. April 2018)

Servus?
Ist der Park morgen geöffnet? Find auf fb und der HP nix. Bin einfach davon ausgegangen


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. April 2018)




----------



## IkilledKenny (30. April 2018)

Merci


----------



## the_hias (2. Mai 2018)

War am Sonntag und Dienstag am GK. Sonntag wars wie zu erwarten brechend voll am Lift. Die Strecken selber waren ganz "ok" Evil Eye und FC haben wir gemacht. Leider alles bisschen sehr staubig und rutschig aber gut zu fahren. Am Dienstag wars dafür sehr wenig los, Wartezeit am Lift = 0 und man konnte sich ordentlich auf den Strecken austoben.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2018)

the_hias schrieb:


> Leider alles bisschen sehr staubig und rutschig



Regen täte den Strecken sehr gut.
Aber laut den Herren am Lift und dem Chef vom Forstgasthof haben die am GK auch seit 3 Wochen kein Wasser mehr gesehen.
Jetzt mal ne Woche durchregnen wäre voll okay   

Freeride ab Abzweig vom Evileye ging auch sehr gut.


----------



## the_hias (2. Mai 2018)

Ja das hatten die mir auch gesagt. Wär gut wenns dort mal richtig Regnen würd. 
Wie sieht die Freeride aus? Wollte die gestern eigentlich noch fahren, aber ging sich zeitlich nicht mehr ganz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (2. Mai 2018)

the_hias schrieb:


> Ja das hatten die mir auch gesagt. Wär gut wenns dort mal richtig Regnen würd.
> Wie sieht die Freeride aus? Wollte die gestern eigentlich noch fahren, aber ging sich zeitlich nicht mehr ganz aus.



Flach, sehr flach. Zum Glück ist der untere Teil noch unangetastet...


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2018)

Hättest doch as richtige Radl dafür ghabt  
Seid ihr se mal von oben weg gefahren? Wollte eigentlich, aber die anderen waren so im Evil/ Flow-Wahn


----------



## Muckal (2. Mai 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Hättest doch as richtige Radl dafür ghabt
> Seid ihr se mal von oben weg gefahren? Wollte eigentlich, aber die anderen waren so im Evil/ Flow-Wahn



Des 29er war tatsächlich angenehmer als der Freerider. 
Oben is noch ein schöner Boner, den find ich gut gemacht. Sonst sind die Sprünge für mich kaum machbar ohne vorher zu treten wie wahnsinnig.
Vom Schoaskopf runter nach DEG war wesentlich spannender.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Vom Schoaskopf runter nach DEG war wesentlich spannender.




Alles klar. Check i dann mal beim nächsten Mal, wenn ich hinten bin.
Vermutlich nächste Woche.

Flow mim Dirtbike war ganz lässig, auch wenn meine Hände das anders gesehen haben


----------



## the_hias (2. Mai 2018)

War das ein ?grünes? Kona?


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2018)

Nope, blaues Scott Voltage 
War aber am Montag.


----------



## the_hias (2. Mai 2018)

Ah. Alles klar


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Des 29er war tatsächlich angenehmer als der Freerider.
> Oben is noch ein schöner Boner, den find ich gut gemacht. Sonst sind die Sprünge für mich kaum machbar ohne vorher zu treten wie wahnsinnig.
> Vom Schoaskopf runter nach DEG war wesentlich spannender.



Der Trick ist, den alten Streckenverlauf zu fahren, dann kann man relativ gut Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen zu den drei Doubles, ersten zur Sicherheit pumpen, der zweite und dritte gingen gut. Wie das klappen soll aus der neuen Streckenführung ist mir auch net klar...


----------



## Muckal (2. Mai 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Der Trick ist, den alten Streckenverlauf zu fahren, dann kann man relativ gut Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen zu den drei Doubles, ersten zur Sicherheit pumpen, der zweite und dritte gingen gut. Wie das klappen soll aus der neuen Streckenführung ist mir auch net klar...



Ja hab gesehen dass den einige gefahren sind. Is in der alten noch alles beim alten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2018)

War gestern da, und ja, so gut aufgeräumt war die schon lange nicht mehr  man kann den kleinen Drop + Kicker normal fahren, dann durch die Steine und irgendwann ist mal eine brauchbare Rechtskurve zu den Doubles hin. Man könnte wohl auch geradeaus weiter in das Stück von der Evil Eye her, aber da gibt’s keine eingefahrene Spur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (9. Mai 2018)

War heute dort es war nichts los, der Zustand der Flow Country Strecke war super(hab sie noch nie besser gesehen). Zur Freeride es gefällt mir gar nicht. Bin den oberen Teil sehr gerne gefahren letztes Jahr aber nun ist eine Autobahn. So haben das andere Besucher auch gesagt. In Facebook und so schreiben sie etwas von Sicherheit und selber können sie Dinge nicht kennzeichnen z. B. eine Stufe die noch fahrbar war und nun ist es ein Drop. Der untere Teil der Freeride ist unberührt ebenso die Evil Eye. Biker X ist wohl überarbeitet worden sieht aber genauso aus wie ich es kenne mit einigen Bremswellen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Mai 2018)

Ich denke (haha) einfach a mal das die wieder mal aufschütten mussten, bevor die Streck einfach zu tief wird. Hat man auf der FR sehr schön im oberen Teil gesehen - und in dem Stückerl, in dem es ca. 10 Lines durch die Bäume gibt. Des fahrt sich schon alles wieder ein..Bissi regen, bissi die richtige Kurventechnik (IN den Kurven Bremsen, aber dann gleich Blockieren ) dann wird des wieder


----------



## xrated (30. Mai 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Der untere Teil der Freeride ist unberührt



unnötig wie Kropf



> ebenso die Evil Eye.



Vor 2 Jahren sah die noch anders aus


----------



## Muckal (30. Mai 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> unnötig wie Kropf



Stimmt, is die geilste Strecke da


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Stimmt, is die geilste Strecke da



So ist es. Auch der evil war geil bevor das ganze Holz reingekommen ist.


----------



## oeger (31. Mai 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Der untere Teil der Freeride ist unberührt


Nicht mehr, Facebook vom 29.5.: "Ab heute ist der untere Teil der Freeride gesperrt. Er wird an ein paar Stellen umgebaut. Lasst euch überraschen! Bis Freitag bleibt dieser Teil gesperrt. Ab Samstag ist er wieder frei. "



[email protected] schrieb:


> So ist es. Auch der evil war geil bevor das ganze Holz reingekommen ist.


Das alte Holz fand ich eigentlich ganz geil... bevor es verrottet war


----------



## Muckal (31. Mai 2018)

oeger schrieb:


> Nicht mehr, Facebook vom 29.5.: "Ab heute ist der untere Teil der Freeride gesperrt. Er wird an ein paar Stellen umgebaut. Lasst euch überraschen! Bis Freitag bleibt dieser Teil gesperrt. Ab Samstag ist er wieder frei. "
> 
> 
> Das alte Holz fand ich eigentlich ganz geil... bevor es verrottet war





Edit: drauf geschissen, Spicak hat auf und is geil wie immer


----------



## xrated (9. Juni 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Stimmt, is die geilste Strecke da



Wasn da toll, es ist flach und Wurzeln ohne Ende. Nicht mal schwer zu fahren.
Hab da auch nie sonderlich viel Leute fahren gesehen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (9. Juni 2018)

Ich find es schlimm das die meisten mit ihren 200mm Federweg Bikes nur den Flowcountry runterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Nicht mal schwer *da langsam runter *zu fahren.



ich hab das mal korrigiert. Da überschaubar schnell runterzujuckeln, das geht freilich, zügig gefahren schaut die Welt gleich ganz anders aus


----------



## deorsum (9. Juni 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab das mal korrigiert. Da überschaubar schnell runterzujuckeln, das geht freilich, zügig gefahren schaut die Welt gleich ganz anders aus


so schauts aus. Geile Strecke die untere Freeride


----------



## Muckal (9. Juni 2018)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab das mal korrigiert. Da überschaubar schnell runterzujuckeln, das geht freilich, zügig gefahren schaut die Welt gleich ganz anders aus



Ganz genau. So war es zumindest bisher. Ich finde, dass die untere Freeride die schwerste Strecke am Schoaskopf war.


----------



## Muckal (9. Juni 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Wasn da toll, es ist flach und Wurzeln ohne Ende. Nicht mal schwer zu fahren.
> Hab da auch nie sonderlich viel Leute fahren gesehen.



Du hast da nie sonderlich viele Leute fahren sehen, weil die Strecke den meisten zu schwierig war. Es brauchte eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit und man musste die Linie genau kennen und treffen. Der Schoaskopf entwickelt sich aber zum Glück für diese Leute zum Flowtrail-Paradies.


----------



## xlacherx (13. Juni 2018)

Ab ca. 3:30 beginnt der untere Teil (Video ist nicht von mir). Fängt ja fast schon wie n Flowtrail an...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2018)

ich bekomm's kotzen .... der Geisskopf ist wohl jetzt für mich endgültig gestorben.
Brauch jemand eine Punktekarte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (13. Juni 2018)

schon amüsant, wie die erste ernstzunehmende wurzel direkt zum problem wird...


----------



## Muckal (13. Juni 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich bekomm's kotzen .... der Geisskopf ist wohl jetzt für mich endgültig gestorben.
> Brauch jemand eine Punktekarte?



Ne, aber du kannst meine haben 

Das ist ja wohl das letzte...genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt.


----------



## oeger (13. Juni 2018)

Ich finde es weniger schlimm als befürchtet. Schade ist's insbesondere um das Wurzelfeld ganz am Schluss, war eine der wenigen Passagen, wo man eine breite Auswahl an möglichen Linien hatte 
Wenn man das Wetter die letzten Tage anschaut, sieht die Strecke mittlerweile vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus. Muss ich glaube ich mal live sehen um drüber zu urteilen. So sah es wohl die Woche im Ort aus (denke das ist an den Strecken nicht spurlos vorbeigegangen):


----------



## Muckal (14. Juni 2018)

Die Strecke war früher 30cm höher. Das fährt sich wieder raus. Das schwemmts wieder raus. Was war noch an Beschwichtigungen als der obere Teil umgebaut wurde? Und was is? Es is ne viel zu flache Autobahn im Vergleich zur alten. 
Fest steht, dass der Weg klar ist: Flow Country Park Schoaskopf.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2018)

flow country park, das ist guter Begriff. Zur Unterscheidung/Abgrenzung von "Bikepark". Und das Video da oben von der neuen FR, die Kombination aus "Sie macht mega Spaß nur fehlt so n bisschen der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu früher" + alle 10m absteigen/vom Rad fallen =


----------



## scratch_a (14. Juni 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Die Strecke *war früher 30cm höher*. Das fährt sich wieder raus. Das schwemmts wieder raus. Was war noch an Beschwichtigungen als der obere Teil umgebaut wurde? Und was is? Es is ne viel zu flache Autobahn im Vergleich zur alten.
> Fest steht, dass der Weg klar ist: Flow Country Park Schoaskopf.



Für mich sieht das auf dem Video so aus, als wäre die Strecke jetzt 30cm höher  ...also so, als wären sämtliche "Löcher" und Unebenheiten zwischen den Steinen und Wurzeln einfach mit Erde aufgefüllt worden. Wäre dann auch logisch, dass nach paar guten Regenschauern und im Laufe der Zeit wieder der alte Zustand da wäre.


----------



## Muckal (14. Juni 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das auf dem Video so aus, als wäre die Strecke jetzt 30cm höher  ...also so, als wären sämtliche "Löcher" und Unebenheiten zwischen den Steinen und Wurzeln einfach mit Erde aufgefüllt worden. Wäre dann auch logisch, dass nach paar guten Regenschauern und im Laufe der Zeit wieder der alte Zustand da wäre.



Sicher wird sie sich raus fahren, irgendwann. Darum geht's mir gar nicht. Es geht um das angestrebte Ziel, dass da zu sein scheint : Besucherzahlen erhöhen durch Senken des Anspruchs. Finde ich für mich persönlich schade und macht den Park zunehmend uninteressant. Heisst Besucherzahl X-1.


----------



## oeger (14. Juni 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Die Strecke war früher 30cm höher. Das fährt sich wieder raus. Das schwemmts wieder raus. Was war noch an Beschwichtigungen als der obere Teil umgebaut wurde? Und was is? Es is ne viel zu flache Autobahn im Vergleich zur alten.
> Fest steht, dass der Weg klar ist: Flow Country Park Schoaskopf.


Die neue Streckenführung oben finde ich auch furchtbar, zum Glück kann man zumindest einen Teil der alten wieder fahren. Die Anpassung am Ende des ersten Teils, im Hohlweg der auf den Forstweg raus geht (der kleine Drop und die Absätze) finde ich eigentlich geglückt. Im unteren Teil haben sie ja an der Streckenführung an sich nicht wirklich was geändert, daher sieht das für mich jetzt nicht so dramatisch aus, aber wie gesagt, muss ich mir mal "in echt" anschauen. Dass an den Strecken was gemacht wird, finde ich im Grunde positiv, auch wenn die Änderungen aktuell nicht zum Guten sind. Das ist allerdings meine Sicht und für den unerfahrenen Besucher sind die Änderungen möglicherweise positiv. Gerade auf der Freeride verstehe ich aber das Konzept dahinter nicht ganz. Die letzten Anpassungen machen die Strecke anfängerfreundlicher, die Anpassungen im Hohlweg eher nicht.
Alles in Allem unterliegt der Park eben Veränderungen, manche fand ich positiv, andere eher weniger. Die letzte Evolutionsstufe der alten Evil Eye fand ich z.B. ziemlich gelungen, man konnte sich rantasten und Hindernisse erarbeiten. Der Sprung auf die längere Holztraverse war ganz früher z.B. ein Gap mit Loch dazwischen. Mittlerweile hat man die Option ihn zu springen (ohne Loch) oder rechts abzurollen. Sowas finde ich eignet sich dann für alle. Optimal wäre jetzt nur noch die dritte Variante mit Loch 
Der Geißkopf zieht über die Flow Country vermutlich viele Anfänger und denen will man eben mehr bieten als eine Strecke (reine Vermutung). Aber ich schätze mal, dass der Park sich auch irgendwie an dem Publikum ausrichtet, das für ihn am Besten funktioniert und das geht wohl in Richtung Einsteiger / Leute die es mal ausprobieren wollen. Alle anderen fahren eben nach Spicak, sobald offen ist. Gefühlt ist es auch so, dass am Anfang der Saison am GK noch recht viel los ist und sobald die anderen Parks aufmachen wird's weniger, weil alle die "mehr" wollen eben woanders hinfahren. Ich finde die Entwicklung z.T. auch schade, aber andererseits, solange es genügend Parks mit mehr technischem Anspruch gibt völlig ok. Man hat ja die Wahl. Keine Ahnung wie's mittlerweile in St. Englma aussieht, aber wenn dort neben der Jumpline noch was technisches vorhanden ist / entsteht, könnte das ja eine schöne Alternative für's Gröbere werden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2018)




----------



## Muckal (15. Juni 2018)

Is des Karma? Nennt man das heutzutage so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSVF (15. Juni 2018)

Das Gewicht der E-Bikes geht halt aufs Material


----------



## zichl (15. Juni 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Is des Karma? Nennt man das heutzutage so?


Hier von Karma zu sprechen ist aber schon arg vermessen.


----------



## Muckal (15. Juni 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Hier von Karma zu sprechen ist aber schon arg vermessen.



Ach?


----------



## xlacherx (15. Juni 2018)

Wie Ersatzteile sind bestellt? Jetzt hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass endlich mal n neuer Lift her kommt.


----------



## Muckal (15. Juni 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wie Ersatzteile sind bestellt? Jetzt hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass endlich mal n neuer Lift her kommt.



Der Schlepper is doch eh ok oder


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (15. Juni 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wie Ersatzteile sind bestellt? Jetzt hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass endlich mal n neuer Lift her kommt.



Ein 4er Sesselbahn wäre super!


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Juni 2018)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Ein 4er Sesselbahn wäre super!



Damit sich wieder einige berufen fühlen über den GK zu schimpfen, weil soviele Leute auf der Strecke sind. Hätte aber den Vorteil, dass die Strecken schneller zamgebombt sind und die Wurzeln wieder zum Vorschein kommen. Falls dann wider Erwarten alle glücklich sind, wäre es an der Zeit über die Streckenpflege herzufallen. 

Nix füa unguad


----------



## zichl (15. Juni 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ach?


Ja, die schaden ja niemanden oder shapen das Zeug glatt um jemanden gezielt zu ärgern. Vielen Besuchern tun sie damit, auch wenn uns das nicht gefällt, ja einen riesen Gefallen damit und somit wäre das Universum da schon arg parteiisch.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (15. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr sehr gerne nach Bischofsmais, wohl als einer der einzigen hier! Ist neben Schladming, Brandnertal und Spicak einer meiner Lieblingsparks.
Wenn ich einfach entspannt ein paar Abfahrten abspulen will und einen entspannten Tag haben dann fahr ich gern dort hin (ist rund 75min weg von mir). Anfangs 1-2 mal Flow Trail, muss man halt ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen auf langsamere Fahrer aber das gehört auf Strecken, die eben für alle Fahrer gut fahrbar sind, dazu.
Und dann den restlichen Tag fahr ich praktisch nur Downhill, ist nämlich in meinen Augen eine echt lustige Strecke! Nicht überlaufen da 90% der Besucher eh andere Strecken befahren. Die Downhill hat eine schöne Mischung aus Sprüngen, gutem Grundspeed und Flow. Klar technische Passagen sucht man vergeblich aber dafür fahr ich wo anders hin. Neben der WC Downhill in Schladming gibt es wenig so komplette Strecken zu fahren!
Außerdem genieß ich die meist sehr entspannte Atmosphäre unter der Woche, oder auch teilweise am Wochende. Wenn man das mit dem überlaufenen, tourismusverseuchten Saalbach oder Leogang vergleicht ist das dort echt angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (15. Juni 2018)

Oh, ich war bei meinem letzten Besuch auch sehr zufrieden. Mir taugt der Flow country, die evil eye und die freeride total auch wenn mich letztere etwas enttäuscht hat im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten Besuch vor drei Jahren. Die downhill fahre ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Die freeeride wurde aber oben leider sehr glatt geshaped und wenn das unten jetzt auch so ähnlich ist wäre das einfach traurig da ich die Strecke als echt anspruchsvoll und technisch fordernd empfand, für mich persönlich jetzt.


----------



## Muckal (15. Juni 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Ja, die schaden ja niemanden oder shapen das Zeug glatt um jemanden gezielt zu ärgern. Vielen Besuchern tun sie damit, auch wenn uns das nicht gefällt, ja einen riesen Gefallen damit und somit wäre das Universum da schon arg parteiisch.



Man muss nicht alles ernst nehmen was ich schreibe.


----------



## LoonyG (19. Juni 2018)

Sers,
weiß jemand wann der Lift wieder läuft?
wollt am Freitag mal wieder raus,
danke für Infos


----------



## Muckal (19. Juni 2018)

Schlepper scheint doch zu laufen?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2018)

LoonyG schrieb:


> Sers,
> weiß jemand wann der Lift wieder läuft?
> wollt am Freitag mal wieder raus,
> danke für Infos


Schlepper läuft. sessel ist noch nicht funktionsfähig. Auf Facebook hatten sie heute was geschrieben.


----------



## the_hias (20. Juni 2018)

Die Teile für den Sessel kommen am Donnerstag. Ich hoffe, die bekommen den Sessel dann bis Samstag fit, sonst muss ich wirklich Schlepper fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Juni 2018)

So gestern entgegen aller Vernunft - geprellte Rippen, Danke Pumptrack in Sölden - wieder am GK gewesen und mal die "neue" untere Freeride gefahren.
Und ganz ehrlich? Mir leuchtet nicht ein, warum schon wieder massiv gesodert und geschimpft wurde.
Es ist halt jetzt an manchen Stellen nicht mehr möglich 100 verschiedene Lines zu fahren, aber der größte Teil ist so wie vorher.
Ich versteh, dass man an manchen Stellen was machen musste, z.B. gerade am Ausgang der Strecke.
Und nach nicht mal 2 Wochen kommen im übrigen schon wieder die ersten Steine ruas 

An der Flow scheint sich auch was zu tun.
Die wird wohl nochmals verlängert, wenn auch nur bis zum Weg runter.


----------



## _arGh_ (24. Juni 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich? Mir leuchtet nicht ein, warum schon wieder massiv gesodert und geschimpft wurde.


ja schade, dass sich dir das nicht erschliesst, wenn gemosert wird, sobald strecken regelrecht planiert werden... 

streckenpflege/instandhaltung/weiterentwicklung wären halt theoretisch selbstverständlichkeiten: praktisch greift bei vielen aber die besser-als-nix-logik, obwohl sie nicht wenig geld für ein sogenanntes "bikepark"-ticket gezahlt haben.


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juni 2018)

Ich hab inzwischen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich viele auf Youtube-Videos oder das Hören-Sagen verlassen. Gefahren sind es die wenigsten.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, finde ich persönlich, dass sich die Änderungen im unteren Teil sehr in Grenzen halten und eben an manchen Stellen wieder eine statt 100 Lines sind.
Und auch oben ist es bei weitem nicht mehr so glatt, wie im Herbst. Die Steine kommen schon wieder und für die anderen ist der alte Streckenverlauf ja auch noch/wieder offen 

Aber mir gleich, sollens schimpfen und fernbleiben, dann hab ich am Geißkopf meine Ruhe


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. Juni 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, finde ich persönlich, dass sich die Änderungen im unteren Teil sehr in Grenzen halten und eben an manchen Stellen wieder eine statt 100 Lines sind.



Is aber auch des was mich generell so aufregt, ist eine Stelle zu schwer, fährt ma hald aussenrum. Wunderschön erkennbar auf der oberen Freeride gleich nach'm Forstweg..


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juni 2018)

Und dadurch hat sich eben unten über die Jahre eine Alternative nach der anderen gebildet.
Kanns verstehen, dass man das iwann mal wieder eindämmt und auf eine Linie zurückführt.

Das sich Alternativen bilden, sieht man leider aber inzwischen so oft in vielen Bikeparks. 
Letze Woche erst in Sölden wieder gesehen, schöne Anlieger und mittendurch eine Spur derjenigen, die se nicht fahren können/wollen..


----------



## Muckal (25. Juni 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Und dadurch hat sich eben unten über die Jahre eine Alternative nach der anderen gebildet.
> Kanns verstehen, dass man das iwann mal wieder eindämmt und auf eine Linie zurückführt.
> 
> Das sich Alternativen bilden, sieht man leider aber inzwischen so oft in vielen Bikeparks.
> Letze Woche erst in Sölden wieder gesehen, schöne Anlieger und mittendurch eine Spur derjenigen, die se nicht fahren können/wollen..



Eine Linie is halt auf Dauer eintönig. Wenn ich im Video sehe, dass das letzte schöne Wurzelstück komplett mittels Anliegerkurven (können muss man da ja kaum was) umfahren wird, dann kann ich das schon anhand eines Videos beurteilen  aber was red ich, sind ja nur 40min weiter und ich bin im Paradies


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juni 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> aber was red ich, sind ja nur 40min weiter und ich bin im Paradies


Und dann stehst wieder am GK vor einem  

Grad das letzte Stück, denke ich, hat dann doch noch eine anderen Hintergrund der Änderung.
Wie gesagt die Flow wird bis zum Weg ausgebaut, dann würden sich da zwei Streckenenden direkt kreuzen - böse! 

Aber sollns mal machen, komm so schnell eh net hinter aus. Saalbach ruft und andere Verpflichtungen


----------



## Muckal (25. Juni 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Flow wird bis zum Weg ausgebaut, dann würden sich da zwei Streckenenden direkt kreuzen - böse!



Des war doch vor dieser komischen 'Absperrung' mit Österreicher-Bandl genau so, dass es saugefährlich war, des hat jahrelang keine Sau interessiert.

Ich war tatsächlich am Sonntag erst dortn, allerdings nur im Shop, weil noch ein Gutschein ausstandig war. Danach gings dann aber gleich weiter zum Strugglen


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juni 2018)

Neues Sicherheitsgefühl am Geißkopf 
Und wenn jetzt bald wirklich zwei Strecken da Enden, wirds noch spannender 

Haha  
War am Samstag, probieren, ob's fahren wieder geht. Bin in Sölden ziemlich blöd auf die Ripperla gfallen...naja, ich setz wohl mal ne Woche aus


----------



## trek88 (26. Juni 2018)

Jetzt muss ich mich als einer der Shaper vom Geisskopf hier mal zu Wort melden. Oftmals sind gerade die Leute, die am lautesten schreien, es wird alles zu einfach gemacht, die wegen denen wir alles einfacher machen. Mich sprechen da regelmäßig Leute auf der Strecke an mit genau den Aussagen wie hier im Thread, und dann seh ich sie fahren und denk mir, wir sollten es vielleicht noch einfacher machen.
Und wenn ich mir anschauen wie viel  Leute in den unteren Teil der Freeride vor dem Umbau rein gefahren sind, und wie viel da jetzt los ist, dann geht das Konzept ja auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (28. Juni 2018)

trek88 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich als einer der Shaper vom Geisskopf hier mal zu Wort melden. Oftmals sind gerade die Leute, die am lautesten schreien, es wird alles zu einfach gemacht, die wegen denen wir alles einfacher machen. Mich sprechen da regelmäßig Leute auf der Strecke an mit genau den Aussagen wie hier im Thread, und dann seh ich sie fahren und denk mir, wir sollten es vielleicht noch einfacher machen.
> Und wenn ich mir anschauen wie viel  Leute in den unteren Teil der Freeride vor dem Umbau rein gefahren sind, und wie viel da jetzt los ist, dann geht das Konzept ja auf.


Ich habe mir gestern mal den unteren Teil angesehen.
Wird gut.


----------



## _arGh_ (28. Juni 2018)

trek88 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich als einer der Shaper vom Geisskopf hier mal zu Wort melden. Oftmals sind gerade die Leute, die am lautesten schreien, es wird alles zu einfach gemacht, die wegen denen wir alles einfacher machen. Mich sprechen da regelmäßig Leute auf der Strecke an mit genau den Aussagen wie hier im Thread, und dann seh ich sie fahren und denk mir, wir sollten es vielleicht noch einfacher machen.
> Und wenn ich mir anschauen wie viel  Leute in den unteren Teil der Freeride vor dem Umbau rein gefahren sind, und wie viel da jetzt los ist, dann geht das Konzept ja auf.


sorry, aber das ist unsinn, was du da schreibst...

dein konzept für den gk sieht also so aus, dass einfach alles planiert/umgegraben und vereinfacht wird, damit möglichst viele leute so eine glattgebügelte strecke runterbremsen können?
und das, obwohl eine etablierte, vernünftig eingefahrene strecke vorhanden war/ist, die nur ein wenig pflege und ein paar sinnvolle anpassungen/erweiterungen gebraucht hätte?


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2018)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist unsinn, was du da schreibst...
> 
> dein konzept für den gk sieht also so aus, dass einfach alles planiert/umgegraben und vereinfacht wird, damit möglichst viele leute so eine glattgebügelte strecke runterbremsen können?
> und das, obwohl eine etablierte, vernünftig eingefahrene strecke vorhanden war/ist, die nur ein wenig pflege und ein paar sinnvolle anpassungen/erweiterungen gebraucht hätte?



Scheint so.


----------



## trek88 (29. Juni 2018)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist unsinn, was du da schreibst...
> 
> dein konzept für den gk sieht also so aus, dass einfach alles planiert/umgegraben und vereinfacht wird, damit möglichst viele leute so eine glattgebügelte strecke runterbremsen können?
> und das, obwohl eine etablierte, vernünftig eingefahrene strecke vorhanden war/ist, die nur ein wenig pflege und ein paar sinnvolle anpassungen/erweiterungen gebraucht hätte?



Das ist ja nicht mein Konzept. Mir wäre eine Strecke wie Val di Sole auch lieber. Nur wird die dann halt kaum genutzt.
Fakt ist, es ist eine rote Strecke, die sollte halt nicht nur von einigen wenigen genutzt werden können. Vorm Umbau war das im unteren Teil halt der Fall. Jetzt wird auch der untere Teil gut genutzt.
Warst du eigentlich selber schon vor Ort? Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir jeden Stein und jede Wurzel entfernt haben.


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2018)

trek88 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mein Konzept. Mir wäre eine Strecke wie Val di Sole auch lieber. Nur wird die dann halt kaum genutzt.
> Fakt ist, es ist eine rote Strecke, die sollte halt nicht nur von einigen wenigen genutzt werden können. Vorm Umbau war das im unteren Teil halt der Fall. Jetzt wird auch der untere Teil gut genutzt.
> Warst du eigentlich selber schon vor Ort? Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir jeden Stein und jede Wurzel entfernt haben.



Die Forest Virgin (grün,blau, nenn es wie du willst, die einfachste dort) im Park nebenan ist schon schwerer als der obere Teil der neuen Freeride. Früher konnte man die untere Freeride schön fahren ohne ständig aufgehalten zu werden. Laut deiner Aussage ist das ja jetzt nicht mehr so. Schön und gut wenn ihr sagt ihr wollt, dass alle Spass haben sollen. Aber warum werden dann die Fahrer bestraft, die die Herausforderung der alten Freeride gemocht haben?


----------



## trek88 (29. Juni 2018)

Wenn du mir eine Möglichkeit aufzeigst, alle glücklich zu machen, dann geb ich mein bestes sie umzusetzen. Das schliesst aber halt ein, dass eine rote Strecke nicht bloß von einer Hand voll Fahrer benutzt werden kann.
Ansonsten musst du dich halt damit abfinden, dass alles immer einfacher gemacht wird. Und das sind ja nicht bloß wir. Das wird ja in anderen Parks auch so gemacht.
Mir gefällt diese Entwicklung auch nicht, aber da geht die Reise halt hin.

Und zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad in Spicak: da sind halt bei weitem nicht so viele Leute und vor allem Anfänger unterwegs wie bei uns. Warum wohl?
Soll keine Kritik an Spicak sein, da fahr ich ja auch gern.


----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2018)

trek88 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir eine Möglichkeit aufzeigst, alle glücklich zu machen, dann geb ich mein bestes sie umzusetzen. Das schliesst aber halt ein, dass eine rote Strecke nicht bloß von einer Hand voll Fahrer benutzt werden kann.
> Ansonsten musst du dich halt damit abfinden, dass alles immer einfacher gemacht wird. Und das sind ja nicht bloß wir. Das wird ja in anderen Parks auch so gemacht.
> Mir gefällt diese Entwicklung auch nicht, aber da geht die Reise halt hin.
> 
> ...



Muss den immer jeder alles fahren können? Ich denke nicht. Ich kann den Struggle aufgrund mangelnder Eier für das untere Gap wo mal das Steinfeld war auch nicht komplett durch fahren. Na und? Muss ich eben die Chickenline nehmen oder mich weiter entwickeln. Das mit dem weiter entwickeln und sich einzugestehen, dass man eben für manches noch nicht bereit ist, ist heutzutage nicht mehr sehr beliebt, von daher werden dann lieber die strecken an das eigene Fahrkönnen angepasst statt anders rum. Wie gesagt, wirtschaftlich gesehen macht ihr alles richtig. Ich finds halt sehr schade weil ich früher ein regelmäßiger Gast war. 
Meine Freundin fährt seit Anfang des Jahres und kann auf der Forest Virgin auch nicht alles fahren, ist aber wesentlich lieber in Spicak als bei euch weil sie die Herausforderung sucht und eben weil weniger los ist. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## the_hias (29. Juni 2018)

Wenn dir die Freeride zu sehr Autobahn ist, fahr doch die DH. Da rumpelts noch ganz ordentlich. Es zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch alle deine Postings. Immer schön auf den Park schimpfen und dann doch immer wieder hinfahren. Dann fahr einfach nicht mehr hin, zack, musst dich nicht mehr aufregen und hier den Park schlecht reden.


----------



## trek88 (29. Juni 2018)

Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, dass nicht jeder alles fahren können muss.
Aber wenn eine rote Strecke nur von ein paar Leuten befahren wird bei unseren Besucherzahlen, dann ist sie für unsere Besucher wohl zu schwer. Dann müssen wir reagieren. 
Ich kann den Chef halt nicht überzeugen, die Strecken auf dem Niveau zu lassen, wenn 90 % der Leute aufm Flowtrail fahren.
Genauso mit nee schweren Strecke. Ich hätte gern ne knackige downhillstrecke wie struggle. Aber die wird dann halt kaum benutzt. Ich fahr in Spicak fast nur struggle. Da ist halt nicht wirklich viel los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (29. Juni 2018)

the_hias schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Freeride zu sehr Autobahn ist, fahr doch die DH. Da rumpelts noch ganz ordentlich. Es zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch alle deine Postings. Immer schön auf den Park schimpfen und dann doch immer wieder hinfahren. Dann fahr einfach nicht mehr hin, zack, musst dich nicht mehr aufregen und hier den Park schlecht reden.



Wann war ich denn das letzte mal dort?


----------



## airgrabber (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal paar Sachen zum Bikepark Hochpröller fragen.
Ist die Gnaxline nun für die Allgemeinheit geöffnet? Wie ist der Zustand der Jumpline?
Was gibts ausser der Jumpline? Öffnungstage?

Grüße ausm Schwabenland.


----------



## the_hias (3. Juli 2018)

Der ist doch gleich um die Ecke vom GK oder? Aber seit 2016 nichts mehr gelesen davon.


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Juli 2018)

Ist nicht weit weg vom GK, ja.
Für die Allgemeinheit weiterhin nicht offen.


----------



## airgrabber (3. Juli 2018)

Ja richtig.
Es gibt ein paar Posts dazu, die sind aber von 2017.
Suchmaschinen im Netz konnten mir auch nicht weiterhelfen und die Bilder von der Webcam sind schon fast 2 Monate alt.


----------



## airgrabber (3. Juli 2018)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ist nicht weit weg vom GK, ja.
> Für die Allgemeinheit weiterhin nicht offen.



Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (3. November 2018)

Auf gehts! Abschlusswochenende!
Man sieht sich am GK...


----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2018)

mfux schrieb:


> Auf gehts! Abschlusswochenende!
> Man sieht sich am GK...


aber danach gibt‘s keine entschuldigung mehr: husch husch, die werkstatt aufräumen. sonst bekommen so manche organischen reste wieder kleine füße!


----------



## mfux (3. November 2018)

what? wer bist du denn?


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2018)

mfux schrieb:


> Auf gehts! Abschlusswochenende!
> Man sieht sich am GK...



Laut aktuellen Angaben gestern stehen die Chancen wohl nicht mal so schlecht, dass nächste Woche geöffnet ist


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. November 2018)

Samstag/Sonntag nochmal geöffnet! 

Allerdings läuft, aufgrund wichtiger Wartungsarbeiten am Sessellift, nur der Schlepplift.


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. November 2018)

Und letztmals geht's dieses Wochenende am Geißkopf rund


----------



## Playlife8 (14. Mai 2019)

Frage in die Geißkopfrunde, gibt´s eigentlich irgendwo in Bmais oder Umgebung eine Sky-Sportsbar? 

War ja schon zick mal im Park aber bisher ist mir noch nie was auf dem Weg aufgefallen, würde dieses WE gerne in der Gegend Bmais/Spicak ballern gehen und mir am Sa-Nachmittag gerne das Bundesliga-Finale mit einem schönen Bierchen ansehen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Mai 2019)

Da mich das beim Radfahren bisher wenig gejuckt hat, kann ichs dir nicht sicher sagen.
Denke am ehesten wird es sowas in Regen oder Deggendorf drunten geben.


----------



## MSVF (18. Mai 2019)

War / ist die Tage wer im Park gewesen? Wie ist der Zustand der Strecken zwecks Rest-Nässe, vor allem bei der Freeride?


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Mai 2019)

Vorletzte Woche war die Flow größtenteils gut beinand und die Feuchtigkeit war eher weniger ein Problem, außer im oberen Teil, der letztes Jahr zum Saisonende gesperrt war.
Freeride war teilweise gut, teilweise sehr schmierig.

Übers letzte WE wirds gwiss abgetrocknet haben, gab aber auch wieder Regenfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSVF (20. Mai 2019)

Ich war gestern da, Freeride war fast gut abgetrocknet, Erde war noch schön griffig. Aber jetzt regnet es die nächsten Tage ja erstmal wieder


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Mai 2019)

Solls ruhig regnen. Stört mich weniger


----------



## flachmaennchen (1. Juni 2019)

War nicht bisher letzte Bergfahrt immer 16:45?

Die letzten Male diese Jahr stand immer 16:30 dran... 15 Minuten weniger Zeit wenn mal pünktlich aufgemacht wird, dafür darfs dann auch gern mehr kosten 

Am Parkplatz habens auch Schranken aufgebaut, sind die nur fürs Festival oder darf man demnächst dann auch noch fürs Parken was hinletzen?


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2019)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Am Parkplatz habens auch Schranken aufgebaut, sind die nur fürs Festival oder darf man demnächst dann auch noch fürs Parken was hinletzen?



Die Schranken sind lediglich für den Winter, da die Parkplätze wohl gerne von Leuten zum driften hergenommen werden.



flachmaennchen schrieb:


> War nicht bisher letzte Bergfahrt immer 16:45?



Ja, war sie. Keine Ahnung, warum die nach vorne gezogen wurde.


Und es tut sich noch mehr.




__





						Max Gibis MdL - GEISSKOPFBAHN IN BISCHOFSMAIS MÖCHTE KRÄFTIG INVESTIEREN
					

Die Verantwortlichen der Geisskopfbahn Unterbreitenau in Bischofsmais um Baron Franz Dominik v. Poschinger-Bray haben den Landtagsabgeordneten Max Gibis eingeladen, um ihn zum einen über den Stand der Investitionen und Erweiterungsmaßnahmen zu informieren und zum anderen auch um sich seine...



					www.max-gibis.de
				




Der neue Lift soll neben den Bestehenden hinkommen und die Baustelle soll nach aktuellem Stand den Bikeparkbetrieb nicht beeinflussen.
Aber der Bikepark weiß eh selber noch gar nix und glänzt auf Facebook mit sehr guten Kommentaren dazu


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2019)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Und es tut sich noch mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß noch nicht was ich daovn halten soll....6er Lift und noch mehr leute, die schneller aufm berg sind. 
Jetzt steht man sich schon auf gewissen strecken schon die beine in den Bauch.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2019)

Damit bist du nicht alleine, sehe es ähnlich. 
Laut MTB-Zone, die aber eigentlich noch keine Details kennt, 3 Räder und 3 Fahrer pro Sessel.


----------



## trek88 (5. August 2019)

@voltage fr
Wo nimmst denn du deine Informationen her.
Speziell bezüglich dem, was die mtb zone weiß oder auch nicht.
Ich arbeite hier und hab mir mein Wissen diesbezüglich gerade nochmal vom Geschäftsführer des Lifts bestätigen lassen.
Und nach diesen Informationen verbreitest du hier falsche Sachen.
Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2019)

trek88 schrieb:


> @voltage fr
> Wo nimmst denn du deine Informationen her.
> Speziell bezüglich dem, was die mtb zone weiß oder auch nicht.
> Ich arbeite hier und hab mir mein Wissen diesbezüglich gerade nochmal vom Geschäftsführer des Lifts bestätigen lassen.
> ...



steht alles in Facebook.

*[0]=68.ARBzD3Hjc6EWj2NarpID7isrbQtzZNbmthyMHNvMwmkOmpNajwgWGvuH7jiLbz4x5p84uOXOjCvaMs-bn2v_ndPsM_tb7UZATlWXmaFJa-07q1YJ3YLjMOpvMW5jEmxDYDIeiq33cICyV_iq5VWKq1Has3-xhKiRfHOMhziDrBVpeWSqwxnssCLw4Js1cnLet6vTrD6e_bT3z-fdYCfmsyK75tbxGZO6_w8crOTKazc3pCwrlHVdZeS_MdxsfEBkgpXtkdcL4esu4faQoMqf2HIGqKkQR3OwueQ3z7bhvdwiCkkurNrp02BqEQnhsiQJY73MqK1hd4RFEYYeNCe9f4mDNQ&__tn*=-R


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2019)

Guckste mal auf euren Post auf Facebook.
Vielleicht wäre es ratsam, wenn man wirklich nix weiß, dass man dann auch selber nicht zum spekulieren anfängt.

Und die Information, wo der Lift hinkommen soll, hat mir gestern ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter des Lifts gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2019)

@trek88 : Lass mir das aber gerne das nächste Mal, wenn ich hinten bin bei einem Bierchen erzählen, wie es künftig aussehen wird am Geißkopf.


----------



## trek88 (5. August 2019)

Welche Spekulation meinst du denn?


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2019)

z.B. die mit der Anzahl der Räder und Personen. Ihr wisst nix, aber es wird die Aussage getätigt.
Euer Social-Media-Betreuer macht unter dem ganzen Post keine sonderlich gute Figur.

Wenn meine Aussagen so falsch sind, wieso berichtigst du es nicht? Müsstest doch nach Rücksprache einen besseren Wissensstand haben.


----------



## trek88 (5. August 2019)

Hab ich. Zum Beispiel, dass die aussage zu den bikes vorhin erst wieder so bestätigt wurde. Aktuell ist ein 6er sessel geplant, der 3 biker mit bikes aufnimmt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2019)

trek88 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite hier und hab mir mein Wissen diesbezüglich gerade nochmal vom Geschäftsführer des Lifts bestätigen lassen.
> Und nach diesen Informationen verbreitest du hier falsche Sachen.



Liest sich anders als eine Bestätigung von dem was ich geschrieben hab.
Aber egal jetzt.
Es wird was passieren am Lift, ob das so gut ist, wird man sehen.


Davon abgesehen waren die Strecken gestern in gutem Zustand und scheinbar hält euer neuer Belag sehr gut stand. 
An mancher Stelle muss man sich aber an die neuen Streckenführungen gewöhnen.


----------



## trek88 (5. August 2019)

"Euer Social-Media-Betreuer macht unter dem ganzen Post keine sonderlich gute Figur"
Da kann ich  mich leider nicht dazu äußern  
Du hast halt die aussage zu den sesseln getätigt in verbindung mit der aussage, wir hätten keine information. Aber die liegt uns ja vor.
Weiter war ursprünglich geplant, den lift direkt auf den aktuellen und den schlepper zu setzen und die zeit mit zwei anderen schleppliften zu überbrücken. Der neue plan sieht vor, den lift nebenan zu bauen und die zwei alten solange weiter zu betreiben, bis der neue läuft.
Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, werden wir auch neue strecken bauen, um den (geplanten) höheren ansturm besser zu verteilen. Soweit der plan.
Jetzt muss ja erstmal der lift gebaut werden und dann muss man gucken, ob mehr leute kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_hias (5. August 2019)

Klingt nach nem guten Plan. Bin gespannt ob das alles reibungslos läuft und der Lift wirklich schon Mitte/Ende 2020 läuft wie im FB Kommentar angedeutet. Neue Strecken klingen auch gut. Gerne was im Bereich Freeride/Jumpline


----------



## scratch_a (5. August 2019)

Ach, in 1-2 Jahren haben doch so viele E-Bikes, die dann den Uphill-Flowtrail hochballern, dann ist der Lift eh nicht mehr ausgelastet 

Mal im ernst, wie ist das eigentlich inzwischen dort mit den E-Bikes bzw. mit dem Uphill-Flow...müssen die da extra zahlen oder fahren die dann quasi kostenlos die Strecken? Und sind diese in der Planung auch irgendwie mit berücksichtigt?
Waren jetzt schon so 2-3 Jahre nimmer dort, weil uns Bikepark allgemein nimmer so reizt. Falls allerdings noch paar schöne Alternativen zur Freeride kommen würden, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, mal wieder vorbei zu schauen


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Dezember 2019)

Nächstes Jahr gibts a neues Event am Geißkopf.


----------



## fr-andi (3. Dezember 2019)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibts a neues Event am Geißkopf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 946556
> Anhang anzeigen 946557


Voll enduro, das Bild


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Dezember 2019)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Voll enduro, das Bild



#SoEnduroBro


----------



## mfux (25. Dezember 2019)

Morgen 9.30Uhr öffnet der Lift...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab auf FB irgendwas gesehen „MTB Zone hat ihre Öffnungszeiten geändert“ aber sonst nix, kein Beitrag oder so.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2019)

mfux schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30Uhr öffnet der Lift...



Zauberwort „für Fußgänger“


----------



## xlacherx (25. Dezember 2019)




----------



## mfux (25. Dezember 2019)

Ds hat der Steffen leider verschwiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Dezember 2019)

mfux schrieb:


> Ds hat der Steffen leider verschwiegen...



Nein, er wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach noch nix. Weil weder Lift noch Bikepark sich geäußert hatten bis dato, ob Räder transportiert werden.
Hab kurz danach mit ihm geschrieben.

Die Lage ist wohl so, dass in den Strecken trotzdme Schnee liegt und deswegen die Strecken gesperrt sind/bleiben.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. Dezember 2019)

Blick von March auf den Geißkopf heute gegen 14:45..
Schneekanonen laufen auf Hochtouren, Naturschnee sehr wenig vorhanden.

Parkplatz war gut besucht, aber mit dem Lift ist wohl kaum jemand gefahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Dezember 2019)

Vor drei Jahren sah’s noch so aus:

2. Weihnachtsfeiertag





Dreikönig


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Dezember 2019)

Tja, abgesehen von ganz oben, sind die Strecken wohl auch größtenteils frei.
Der Schnee kommt nur aus den Schneekanonen.


----------



## derbenno (21. Januar 2020)

Geiskopf macht am Wochenende auf   

Wer ist alles dort? Das Wetter wird aber richtig schlecht gemeldet 

Und ob das so viel Spaß macht auf einem gefrorenem Trail zu fahren?!


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Januar 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Geiskopf macht am Wochenende auf
> 
> Wer ist alles dort? Das Wetter wird aber richtig schlecht gemeldet
> 
> Und ob das so viel Spaß macht auf einem gefrorenem Trail zu fahren?!



Eventuell Sonntag.
Da war es letztes Jahr im Mai schlimmer zu Saisonbeginn 

Der Wetterbericht ist zwar für manchen Radfahrer zu schlecht, für Schnee aber halt immer noch zu gut. Egal ob Kunst oder Naturschnee..


----------



## Sespri (21. Januar 2020)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Da war es letztes Jahr im Mai schlimmer zu Saisonbeginn



Hoffe mal nicht! Habe auf Mitte Mai ein paar Tage fix eingeplant und es sind doch 500 km Anfahrtsweg. Aber ich will das Steingerumpel unbedingt mal erleben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Geiskopf macht am Wochenende auf
> 
> Wer ist alles dort? Das Wetter wird aber richtig schlecht gemeldet
> 
> Und ob das so viel Spaß macht auf einem gefrorenem Trail zu fahren?!



sieht nicht so verkehrt aus


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Januar 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Hoffe mal nicht! Habe auf Mitte Mai ein paar Tage fix eingeplant und es sind doch 500 km Anfahrtsweg. Aber ich will das Steingerumpel unbedingt mal erleben.



Wie gesagt war letztes Jahr so und da war der vorhergehende Winter ja doch ganz anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (17. Mai 2020)

Moin

is jetzt eigendlich offen, hab da was gehört


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. Mai 2020)

Ja seit Mittwoch


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Mai 2020)

Ich war gestern dort (von Deggendorf aus eine Tour gefahren). War sehr viel los. Und ich weiß nicht was ich von der Enduro Strecke halten soll. Der obere Teil ist schon sehr


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. Mai 2020)

Deswegen war ich am Freitag schon  
War aber wohl laut Spitzeln vor Ort gar net so schlimm am Lift, sondern durch die klaren Vorgaben, wo sich angestellt werden muss, sogar sehr geordnet und ging zügig voran 



Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht was ich von der Enduro Strecke halten soll. Der obere Teil ist schon sehr


Da dürfen se noch mal ordentlich drüber gehen...unten raus echt spaßig.
Aber oben einfach lieblos


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Mai 2020)

Ja unten ist ganz ok. Aber oben .


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Mai 2020)

Wie viel Abfahren schafft man da am Tag? 5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (17. Mai 2020)

Was gibt schon relativ zügig eure gehört habe. Schlepplift ist ja auch gelaufen.


----------



## fr-andi (17. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wie viel Abfahren schafft man da am Tag? 5?
> Anhang anzeigen 1044581


Und Tiefenmeter ?


----------



## Lando555 (17. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wie viel Abfahren schafft man da am Tag? 5?
> Anhang anzeigen 1044581


Der Parkplatz war quasi komplett voll. Aber in der Liftschlange ging es trotzdem sehr flott. Habe die Zeit nicht gestoppt aber als gerade viel los war, hat ein Mal Anstehen gefühlt vielleicht 10 Minuten gedauert. Gegen Ende nahm der Andrang deutlich ab, so dass man quasi gar keine nennenswerte Wartezeit mehr hatte. Oben auf dem Berg hat es sich sowieso verlaufen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

Ich war zwar am Samstag/ Sonntag nicht, aber mir ist auch gesagt worden, dass es zügig ging.
Weil man jetzt nicht zu fünft nebeneinander stand, sondern sich geregelt angestellt werden musste. Und es somit schneller, weil disziplinierter ging.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Mai 2020)

Bin ich alt. 
der Thread ist zwölf Jahre alt und ich bin seit Anfang dabei.  ?
Mkay. 

Wie ist die Masken-Disziplin vor Ort`?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bin ich alt.
> der Thread ist zwölf Jahre alt und ich bin seit Anfang dabei.  ?
> Mkay.



Ebenfalls


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Mai 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bin ich alt.
> der Thread ist zwölf Jahre alt und ich bin seit Anfang dabei.  ?
> Mkay.
> 
> Wie ist die Masken-Disziplin vor Ort`?





Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ebenfalls




Seids ja auch alt


----------



## Pilatus (18. Mai 2020)

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Mai 2020)

Läuft der Sessel wirklich nochmal langsamer als ohnehin schon, dass man das mit dem Einhängen hinbekommt?
Sind Schlepper- und Sessel-Anstehspuren ordentlich getrennt gewesen, dass man jeweils nicht unnötig warten musste wie sonst immer wenn sich Pulks in der Schlange bilden?


----------



## fr-andi (18. Mai 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bin ich alt.
> der Thread ist zwölf Jahre alt und ich bin ..


Dito. Ich erst... so alt sogar, dass ich zwar füher paarmal da war, aber mind. schon seit es den Thread gibt, nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Läuft der Sessel wirklich nochmal langsamer als ohnehin schon, dass man das mit dem Einhängen hinbekommt?
> Sind Schlepper- und Sessel-Anstehspuren ordentlich getrennt gewesen, dass man jeweils nicht unnötig warten musste wie sonst immer wenn sich Pulks in der Schlange bilden?



Gesagt habens es, dass er langsamer läuft. Ausm Augenwinkel hätte ich gesagt, dass es soviel langsamer nicht war.
Schlepper läuft jetzt immer, von daher wars für mich klar, was ich fahr.

Die beiden Schlangen sind bestens getrennt. 
Daher auch ordentliches anstehen ohne viel Fragen, wer wo hinwill.


----------



## flachmaennchen (18. Mai 2020)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Schlepper läuft jetzt immer



Das ist alles was ich wissen muss 

Sessel wäre eventuell nur fürs Mädel interessant gewesen wenn ihr der Schlepper irgendwann auf die Stöcke geht.


----------



## the_hias (18. Mai 2020)

Werd am Samstag auch mal den GK besuchen und die Parksaison endlich eröffnen. Mal sehen was die neue Endurostrecke so kann. Kumpels waren recht begeistert.


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2020)

the_hias schrieb:


> Werd am Samstag auch mal den GK besuchen und die Parksaison endlich eröffnen. Mal sehen was die neue Endurostrecke so kann. Kumpels waren recht begeistert.



Erzähl, was erwartet einen da?


----------



## derbenno (18. Mai 2020)

Der neue Endurotrail ist eigentlich ne Frechheit. In dem Sinn wurde hier kein Trail gebaut. Es wurde etwas Wald freigeschnitten und eine grobe Richtung vorgegeben. Den Trail "bauen" die Biker indem sie alles kaputt bremsen. Und selbst das ist schwierig weil er im oberen Teil so flach ist das man reintreten muss


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Das ist alles was ich wissen muss



Basst  



derbenno schrieb:


> Der neue Endurotrail ist eigentlich ne Frechheit. In dem Sinn wurde hier kein Trail gebaut. Es wurde etwas Wald freigeschnitten und eine grobe Richtung vorgegeben. Den Trail "bauen" die Biker indem sie alles kaputt bremsen. Und selbst das ist schwierig weil er im oberen Teil so flach ist das man reintreten muss



Oben durch die Hoiwa-Stauern ist er wirklich besch....eiden unten raus durch den Wald fand ich nen sehr spaßig.
Sie haben im Prinzip ne grobe Richtung vorgegeben und den Rest erledigen wir - wobei sie weiter oben wohl laut eigener Aussage nochmal durchgehen und besser freischneiden/hauen oder was auch immer.

So sieht das ganze vor Ort aus mit den Spuren zum Lift.


----------



## derbenno (18. Mai 2020)

Das mit dem kaputtbremsen kann man ja noch einigermaßen hinnehmen. Wenn da mal 34234 Leute durchgefahren sind ist der Trail sicher besser. 

Aber das ungefähr in der Mitte ein Bach durch den Trail läuft und man Knöcheltief im Matsch steht ist schon eine Zumutung


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Aber das ungefähr in der Mitte ein Bach durch den Trail läuft und man Knöcheltief im Matsch steht ist schon eine Zumutung



Dann hat sich hier die Strecke schon ihren Weg gesucht, am Freitag lief er noch daneben weg.
Da hatte ich noch zu den anderen gesagt, dass es so, wie du es sagst, sein wird, wenn es mal gscheid regnet. 
Es bleibt spannend  

(mich stört das allerdings ohnehin nicht, Schlechtwetterfahrer  )


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Der neue Endurotrail ist eigentlich ne Frechheit. In dem Sinn wurde hier kein Trail gebaut. Es wurde etwas Wald freigeschnitten und eine grobe Richtung vorgegeben. Den Trail "bauen" die Biker indem sie alles kaputt bremsen. Und selbst das ist schwierig weil er im oberen Teil so flach ist das man reintreten muss



Klingt doch gut. Ich hatte schon befüchtet es wird Flowtrail 2.0 (was natürlich noch kommen kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

Du meinst 3.0 ?  

Es soll ja noch ein zweiter gemacht werden, irgendwo zwischen Flow und Freeride.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut. Ich hatte schon befüchtet es wird Flowtrail 2.0 (was natürlich noch kommen kann).


Aber ganz ohne Flow ist es auch scheisse


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

Stolperbiken meinste?  

Also lt. Facebook sind se schon wieder am werkeln in der neuen Strecke.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Mehr kurven!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

Das Instagram-Volk schreit eher nach weniger anspruchsvoll


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Bin am Samstag die Forststrasse hoch. Die könnte man ja auch runter rollen wenn man nicht so mit Kurven hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lando555 (18. Mai 2020)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Wie ist die Masken-Disziplin vor Ort`?


Insgesamt sehr gut. Mir sind nur 1 oder 2 Biker aufgefallen, die sich nicht daran gehalten haben. Zwei Fußgänger hinter mir sind mir mal etwas auf die Pelle gerückt, dachten wohl, so wird die Schlange schneller... da fehlte halt ein Vorderrad als weiterer Abstandshalter. Hatten aber beide Masken auf, nur dass der eine das mit der Nase unter der Maske noch nicht ganz verstanden hatte. Und ein Motorradfahrer mittleren Alters hat sich erst mal vorher schön in die Hand gehustet und hat dann die Schlange gekreuzt, vermutlich aber wenig angefasst. Ich erzähle die Anekdoten nur weil ich sagen will, dass sich aus meiner Perspektive gerade die Biker im Allgemeinen sehr vernünftig verhalten haben.



flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Läuft der Sessel wirklich nochmal langsamer als ohnehin schon, dass man das mit dem Einhängen hinbekommt?
> Sind Schlepper- und Sessel-Anstehspuren ordentlich getrennt gewesen, dass man jeweils nicht unnötig warten musste wie sonst immer wenn sich Pulks in der Schlange bilden?


Der Sessellift lief noch einen Tick langsamer. Das Einhängen ist kein Problem, mMn könnte er sogar etwas schneller laufen. Blöd ist es halt, wenn man zusammen unterwegs ist und ein Teil den Schlepper nimmt und ein Teil den Sessellift. Der Schlepper ist im Vergleich schon deutlich schneller, so dass ich meistens den genommen habe.
Es gibt erst eine gemeinsame Schlange, die sich dann kurz vor dem Gebäude der Talstation auf zwei Spuren aufteilt. Ist ok so.



derbenno schrieb:


> Der neue Endurotrail ist eigentlich ne Frechheit. In dem Sinn wurde hier kein Trail gebaut. Es wurde etwas Wald freigeschnitten und eine grobe Richtung vorgegeben. Den Trail "bauen" die Biker indem sie alles kaputt bremsen. Und selbst das ist schwierig weil er im oberen Teil so flach ist das man reintreten muss


Jo, der obere Teil war noch nicht der Hit. Ziemlicher Anti Flow, falls man darauf steht. War zumindest am Sonntag relativ rutschig, scheinbar vor allem durch ein feinmaschiges Gewebe kleiner Wurzeln. Und generell nix gegen Matschpassagen, die kamen aber bei den eigentlich trockenen Bedingungen etwas plötzlich daher, hätte ich jetzt am Sonntag nicht unbedingt gebraucht.


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag die Forststrasse hoch. Die könnte man ja auch runter rollen wenn man nicht so mit Kurven hat.



Genau! 

Ooooder, man macht was total verrücktes und lässt sich die Strecke selbst entwickeln  eine Flow Country gibt's doch schon für die, die es mögen  vereinfacht wird die dann ja sowieso sukzessive, muss ja für absolut jeden fahrbar sein.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ooooder, man macht was total verrücktes und lässt sich die Strecke selbst entwickeln



So wie ich das mit der Strecke verstanden hab, wäre das schon die Idee dahinter.
Weg bisschen vorgeben und der Rest regelt sich dann schon mit der Zeit, ich bin gespannt.


Am schlimmsten finde ich eh den Kahlschlag für den neuen Lift..
Das sieht sehr böse aus


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Das kann man schon probieren mit dem selbst frei fahren. Aber bisschen freischneiden, Wurzeln rausholen und vor allem Baumstümpfe abschneiden/entfernen sollte schon drin sein. Oder 200 Jahre lang Wanderer drüber schicken. Da entstehen auch richtig schöne Strecken ?


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Das kann man schon probieren mit dem selbst frei fahren. Aber bisschen freischneiden, Wurzeln rausholen und vor allem Baumstümpfe abschneiden/entfernen sollte schon drin sein. Oder 200 Jahre lang Wanderer drüber schicken. Da entstehen auch richtig schöne Strecken ?



Da fällt mir spontan der Bunny Hop ein. Geile Technik.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> So wie ich das mit der Strecke verstanden hab, wäre das schon die Idee dahinter.
> Weg bisschen vorgeben und der Rest regelt sich dann schon mit der Zeit, ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> ...



wo genau geht der dann entlang?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan der Bunny Hop ein. Geile Technik.


Wenn man die Baumstümpfe nicht mal sieht? War zumindest Samstag so.


----------



## Lando555 (18. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan der Bunny Hop ein. Geile Technik.


Bunny Hop über die gesamte Passage? Nee, das stellst Du Dir ein wenig falsch vor.


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2020)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Bunny Hop über die gesamte Passage? Nee, das stellst Du Dir ein wenig falsch vor.



Mag sein, aber dieses ständige Geschrei nach 'Wurzeln raus, Stümpfe raus, viel zu steinig' geht einfach unendlich auf den Sack.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Das sage ich ja nicht! Mag auch lieber natürliche Strecken. Aber wenn Sachen drin stecken die absolut keinen Flow aufkommen lassen dann sollte man was machen. 
Und hier mal ein Bild von dem was wir Samstag gefahren sind, beschweren mich sicher nicht wegen Wurzeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lando555 (18. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber dieses ständige Geschrei nach 'Wurzeln raus, Stümpfe raus, viel zu steinig' geht einfach unendlich auf den Sack.


Ja, ich mag wenn es ein wenig rumpelt wie es auf den meisten Strecken am Geißkopf mehr oder weniger der Fall ist. Aber auch ne gute Flow Line wie der Flow Country Trail macht Spaß. Der obere Teil der Enduro 1 war zumindest am Sonntag mal ganz witzig, fünf Mal am Tag bräuchte ich ihn im aktuellen Zustand trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Mai 2020)

@Muckal mit den Stümpfen war es stellenweise tatsächlich schwierig, weil die nicht zusehen waren in den Stauern, aber da waren se wohl heute drüber.



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wo genau geht der dann entlang?


Zwischen der DH und der E-Uphill in etwa.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Mai 2020)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> So wie ich das mit der Strecke verstanden hab, wäre das schon die Idee dahinter.
> Weg bisschen vorgeben und der Rest regelt sich dann schon mit der Zeit, ich bin gespannt.


Klar funktioniert das. 

Ganz krasses Beispiel ist der Chuck Norris (schwarz) im Brandner Tal. Die haben es nicht anders gemacht. Da dachte man sich anfangs auch... was soll das? Ne DH Stecke quer durch den Wald, total langweillig, weil fast keine Wurzeln.... und schau dir das ding jetzt mal an... Wenns nur ansatzweise feucht ist, weiß ich nicht, ob ich da überhaupt fahren will. Das ding ist mittlerweile ruppig und wurzlig wie sau... 

hat man am GK doch auch in der alten Freeride gesehn. Ich glaube kaum, dass die da anfangs solche rinnen in den Wald gegraben haben. Ich denk, das hat sich einfach so eingefahren... 

Die Leute sollten einer neuen Strecke einfach mal bisschen Zeit geben, und nicht am ersten Tag erwarten, dass das ding super geil eingefahren ist.


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. Mai 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> hat man am GK doch auch in der alten Freeride gesehn. Ich glaube kaum, dass die da anfangs solche rinnen in den Wald gegraben haben. Ich denk, das hat sich einfach so eingefahren...



Damit liegst du richtig. Kenn die Freeride nunmehr 13 Jahre, anfangs sogar noch mitm Dirtbike. 
Das ging kontinuerlich weiter runter.



xlacherx schrieb:


> Die Leute sollten einer neuen Strecke einfach mal bisschen Zeit geben, und nicht am ersten Tag erwarten, dass das ding super geil eingefahren ist.



Ganz genau  Bin am WE hinten und werde meinen Beitrag leisten, dass besser wird


----------



## the_hias (26. Mai 2020)

Ich find den Enduro so ab der Mitte ca. auch ganz witzig, oben fehlt noch bissl was, aber das wird.
Ansonsten ... joa ... Schlepper fahren. Fertig. Sessel war so schon immer lahm, aber jetzt mit dem selber einhängen dauerts bissl über 13 Minuten gestoppte Zeit, dazu dann noch Schlangen von 20-30 Minuten bei schönem Wetter. Nein danke, da fahr ich lieber Schlepper und mach paar Abfahren mehr 

Werd mir dieses Wochenende auch nochmal zwei Tage GK geben.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Mai 2020)

Hab jetzt den Vergleich Enduro in der Eröffnungswoche und eine Woche später.
Die Stauern und Stümpfe hams raus, es wird besser. Sonntag leider ziemlich rutschig, weil patsch nass. Aber spaßig wars und die Strecke wird sich entwickeln 

Anstehen am Sonntag war super chillig, kaum was los am Lift, obwohl der Parkplatz ziemlich voll war.
Aber da wird wohl der kurze Regenschauer mittags dazu geholfen haben


----------



## psycho82 (26. Mai 2020)

Weiß jemand, ob das Übernachten auf dem Parkplatz im autarken Bus ab 30.05. tatsächlich wieder erlaubt ist?


----------



## fr-andi (26. Mai 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob das Übernachten auf dem Parkplatz im autarken Bus ab 30.05. tatsächlich wieder erlaubt ist?


apropos: und wie siehts ofiziell mit Wohnmobil aus? Direkt am P.  Oder Campingplatz in der Nähe?
Danke


----------



## psycho82 (26. Mai 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> apropos: und wie siehts ofiziell mit Wohnmobil aus? Direkt am P.  Oder Campingplatz in der Nähe?
> Danke



Bisher - vor Corona- konnte man am Parkplatz vom Park schlafen für 1 Euro/pro Nacht...aber in Bayern ist Campen aus touristischen Zwecken noch bis 30.05. verboten.  Also ist dies auch am Geisskopf bis mindestens zum 30.05 nicht möglich....

Unser Plan ist auch am 29.05. anzureisen und das Dachzelt am Bus erst am 30.05. um 00:01 Uhr aufzuklappen, damit es keinen Ärger gibt...habe die Betreiber aber mal angeschrieben, ob das Vorgehen ok ist - nicht das es doch unnötig Ärger gibt.

Dies ist noch der aktuelle Stand von der HP:
"Aufgrund der Auflagen müssen wir alle Leihartikel im Bikeshop desinfizieren. Dies ist ein hoher Aufwand und Desinfektionsmittel ist zurzeit sehr teuer. Darum müssen wir auf den Verleih je nach Produkt eine Desinfektionsgebühr in Höhe von 5 bis 10 Euro erheben. Bitte habt Verständnis.

Der Forstgasthof bietet Speisen und Getränke an. Diese dürfen aber nicht auf dem Gelände der Gastronomie verzehrt werden. Die Geisskopfhütte öffnet nicht vor dem 18. Mai.

Bis mindestens 30. Mai ist kein Camping auf dem Parkplatz erlaubt. Es stehen kein Strom und keine Duschcontainer zur Verfügung."



Sobald ich ne Antwort habe bezüglich meiner Anfrage, kann ich dir ja mitteilen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (26. Mai 2020)

Wie gut es funktionieren kann Strecken nur zu markieren bzw. leicht vorzuarbeiten, von den Leuten einfahren zu lassen, danach weiter zu pflegen und dann einfach an bestimmten Stellen nachzubessern, sieht man bestens in Ogau, am Reschen oder in Molveno ... da kommen einfach die geilsten Endurotrails raus: ruppig, technisch und meistens auch ziemlich flowig schnell


----------



## psycho82 (26. Mai 2020)

@fr-andi 

Geisskopf hat geschrieben. Ab 30.05. ist das campen in Bayern wieder zulässig. Allerdings hat der Park bis heute noch kein offizieles ok für Übernachtungen. Wenn das OK kommen sollte, dann bleiben die Sanitärenanlagen aber definitiv zu- Im autarken Mobil ist Übernachten aber möglich, wenn das "Go" kommt


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Mai 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Ab 30.05. ist das campen in Bayern wieder zulässig.



Es Problem ist, dass die Aussage zwar getätigt wurde, aber aus München noch kein Beschluss da ist, auf dem das ganze dann beruht.
Mal abwarten, was der Markus heute mittag dann spricht.

Aber der Geißkopf ist sehr bemüht, dass sie hier schnellstmöglich Infos geben.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Mai 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Der Forstgasthof bietet Speisen und Getränke an. Diese dürfen aber nicht auf dem Gelände der Gastronomie verzehrt werden. Die Geisskopfhütte öffnet nicht vor dem 18. Mai.



Damit ist die HP unaktuell  
Steffen darf wieder am Gelände anbieten, aber halt nur begrenztes Platzangebot und Sitzplatzeinweisung..
Ricco hat oben auch wieder offen, aber halt selbes Spiel.


----------



## psycho82 (26. Mai 2020)

@Voltage_FR

Der 30.05. als Datum stammt eigentlich aus der Kabinettsitzung am 05.05.---auch Söder hat am 5.5. in der Pressekonferenz von der Öffnung am 30.05. gesprochen unter der Vorraussetzung das die Sanitäranlagen zu bleiben....aber wie du schon schreibst, mal sehen, was nachher kommt....

Sollte das Übernachten doch nicht möglich sein, geht es halt am langen WE nach Todtnau...Da darf man am Park auch nicht schlafen, aber in der Nähe kommt man unter


----------



## psycho82 (26. Mai 2020)

@fr-andi

Habe eine weitere Nachricht vom Park erhalten....sie haben kein Problem damit, dass man da autark übernachtet - die einzige Bitte war, dass wenn wir am 29.05. anreisen, dass Dachzelt erst am 30.05. um 0:01 hochklappen, damit es nicht so aussieht, dass wir schon am 29.05 campen... also werden wir Freitag anreisen und ins Bett geht es halt erst zum Tageswechsel - ist auch kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (1. Juni 2020)

Ich war heute am gk.
Die Endurostrecke bis ganz runter ist voll
Oldschool,  so wie ich.  Gefällt mir?.( früher war ja mal ein Stück DH Strecke da drüben).
Die Warteschlange bis zum forstgasthof war uncool...?


----------



## FJ836 (1. Juni 2020)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Die Warteschlange bis zum forstgasthof war uncool...?



Was hast Du denn einem schönen Feiertag/Ferientag und bei noch gschlossenen Grenzen erwartet?! 
Am GK is es unter normalen Umständen an solchen Tagen schon voll ...


----------



## Schoasdromme (1. Juni 2020)

Echt?


----------



## fr-andi (1. Juni 2020)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> ..
> Die Warteschlange bis zum forstgasthof war uncool...?


 no way, niemals


----------



## Chucknorman (1. Juni 2020)

Finds irgendwie viel erschreckender dass allein heute 4 oder 5 mal der Heli kommen musste weil sich jemand zerschossen hat.


----------



## DH-Corn (2. Juni 2020)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Finds irgendwie viel erschreckender dass allein heute 4 oder 5 mal der Heli kommen musste weil sich jemand zerschossen hat.



Ich kann zu den Fällen nichts sagen, aber generell sieht man das auf Protektoren nicht mehr so viel Wert gelegt wird.



fr-andi schrieb:


> no way, niemals



War schon lang, aber mitm Schlepper ging es noch.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2020)

Ich finde aber tatsächlich, dass die langen Warteschlangen schlimmer aussehen, als es dann ist.
Sonntag ging es trotzdem flott, weil gesitteter voran 

Das mit dem Heli schaut oftmals auch schlimmer aus, als es unter Umständen ist.
Wenn der Notarzt grad der ist, der am schnellsten verfügbar ist, dann kommt halt der und keiner mitm Auto, muss nicht unbedingt was ganz schlimmes passiert sein.

Mir gefällt die Enduro 1 mega gut, hoff die geht in dem Stil bis ganz unten weiter.


----------



## Chucknorman (2. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt bin nicht so oft am Geisskopf, deshalb bin ich es auch nicht gewohnt, dass fast stündlich der Heli kommt.
Warteschlange am Lift fand ich weniger schlimm, viel Schlimmer waren die Kollegen die doof auf der Strecke rumstehen und labern


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2020)

Es werden mehr, die den Sport ausüben, somit leider auch die Schattenseite, dass mehr passiert und fällt es mit dem Hubschrauber eher auf. So'n Krankenwagen ist ein gewohnteres Bild, dass nehmen viele gar nicht mehr so wahr.


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Juni 2020)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> viel Schlimmer waren die Kollegen die doof auf der Strecke rumstehen und labern



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (2. Juni 2020)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Es werden mehr, die den Sport ausüben, somit leider auch die Schattenseite, dass mehr passiert und fällt es mit dem Hubschrauber eher auf. So'n Krankenwagen ist ein gewohnteres Bild, dass nehmen viele gar nicht mehr so wahr.



Stimmt wohl...aber für viele wäre trotzdem ne angebrachte Schutzkleidungspflicht wünschenswert, die auch kontrolliert wird. Wundere mich doch ziemlich häufig mit welcher luftigen Bekleidung da teilweise auf den Strecken rumgefahren wird. Oberkörper-, FF-Helm, Ellbogen- und Knieschoner sollten doch das mind. sein, im eigenen Interesse...egal ob das stylisch ist oder nicht.


----------



## Chucknorman (2. Juni 2020)

Früher ist man noch mit Protektorenweste gefahren heute reicht ein Loose Riders Shirt ?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2020)

Waren Protektoren inkl. Weste nicht mal vorgeschrieben am GK, also vor der Loose Riders Zeit ?

Leider sind viele Pros auch kein tolles Vorbild, was Schutzkleidung angeht.


----------



## fr-andi (2. Juni 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl...aber für viele wäre trotzdem ne angebrachte Schutzkleidungspflicht wünschenswert, die auch kontrolliert wird. Wundere mich doch ziemlich häufig mit welcher luftigen Bekleidung da teilweise auf den Strecken rumgefahren wird. Oberkörper-, FF-Helm, Ellbogen- und Knieschoner sollten doch das mind. sein, im eigenen Interesse...egal ob das stylisch ist oder nicht.


was soll ausser Fullface und Rücken etwas verhindern, was einen Heli rechtfertigt?


----------



## veitk (2. Juni 2020)

ich hab mich auch gewundert über den heli, der eine junge saß dort mit dem arzt der ihm die hand verbunden hat (hab ich vom schlepper aus gesehen), kurz später kam der heli. vielleicht sind ja zwei gestürzt.
klar - es waren am montag wirklich sehr viele leute da, die stürze aber evtl. von sehr unerfahrenen. 
2 mal war es definitiv die evil eye, die seit dem sie so stark entschärft wurde jetzt regelmäßig von anfängern befahren wird. hmm tja weiß nicht ob es helfen würde sie gleich zu beginn zu verschärfen. 

jedenfalls war die downhill am montag der hit, die kleinen aber feinen umbauten machen sie einfach toller. da am lift >20 minuten warten angesagt war haben wir mehrfach stellen hochgeschoben und so lange getestet bis es richtig lief - die downhill ist ja kaum befahren, also standen wir auch nicht im weg


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Juni 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Waren Protektoren inkl. Weste nicht mal vorgeschrieben am GK, also vor der Loose Riders Zeit ?
> 
> Leider sind viele Pros auch kein tolles Vorbild, was Schutzkleidung angeht.


Das sind aber zwei paar Schuhe. Pros fahren ein anderes Level in anderen Grenzen und wissen ziemlich genau abzuschätzen was sie tuen, geht natürlich auch nicht immer gut. 
Im Bikepark fahren viele an ihren oder über ihren Grenzen und das als Amateur, da passiert schneller was und der Betreiber steht bei schweren Unfällen auch nicht gut da. 

In Schulenberg gab es schweren Sturz mit Helieinsatz von jemanden mit Halbschale, danach wurden alle ohne Fullface des Parks verwiesen. Fullface und Rückenprotektor sind Pflicht, sollte auch überall so gehandhabt werden.


----------



## DH-Corn (3. Juni 2020)

Andere Sache: Ist gerade noch jemand in B-Mais vor Ort?  Hab was vergessen


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juni 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das sind aber zwei paar Schuhe. Pros fahren ein anderes Level in anderen Grenzen und wissen ziemlich genau abzuschätzen was sie tuen, geht natürlich auch nicht immer gut.



stimmt, Mario, der letztens noch Foto der Woche war mit dem No-Hander in der Dämmerung über das ausreichend große Gap hat sich am Wochende das Knie bei nem Backflip to Schleudersitz verdreht, erstmal 8 Wochen Pause...


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Juni 2020)

Bei ihm auf Insta schon gelesen...scheiße 

Eben, aber geht halt schneller und einfacher jeden Unfall nur den vermeintlichen Anfängern unterzuschieben.
Hab schon viele Leute erst-versorgt bis die Bergwacht gekommen ist, da war alles dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Juni 2020)

Muss sagen die beiden Enduro-Strecken sind schon ne sehr gute Ergänzung.
Die Zweier ist momentan dauerfeucht, schönn anspruchsvoll zu fahren 
Stellenweise frisst se sich auch schon sehr tief rein dadurch. 

Die Einser dagegen ist schön entspannt. Scheinbar geht die teilweise über die Linienführung, wie eine neue DH vor zig Jahren gehen sollte und auch schon angefangen war. Zumindest lässt ein Sprung drin das vermuten.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (8. Juni 2020)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Muss sagen die beiden Enduro-Strecken sind schon ne sehr gute Ergänzung.
> Die Zweier ist momentan dauerfeucht, schönn anspruchsvoll zu fahren
> Stellenweise frisst se sich auch schon sehr tief rein dadurch.
> 
> Die Einser dagegen ist schön entspannt. Scheinbar geht die teilweise über die Linienführung, wie eine neue DH vor zig Jahren gehen sollte und auch schon angefangen war. Zumindest lässt ein Sprung drin das vermuten.


isso


----------



## Schoasdromme (8. Juni 2020)

Wird die Enduro 1 bis runter gebaut??
Als ich dort war, ging sie bis zum 2. Einstieg des Flowtrail.


----------



## FJ836 (8. Juni 2020)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Wird die Enduro 1 bis runter gebaut??
> Als ich dort war, ging sie bis zum 2. Einstieg des Flowtrail.



Laut Plan soll sie am Ende bis fast ganz runter gehen und in das letzte Stück der Freeride münden, Nr 15 links:


----------



## Muckal (11. Juni 2020)

War heut mal dort. Die Broduro 1 fand ich bissl langweilig, war aber auch bissl overbiked. Die Broduro 2 war geil, alles schön matschig und nass, hat Spass gemacht. Könnte etwas steiler sein, aber an sich eigentlich ganz cool. Schlepper ging auch echt flott trotz Schlange. 
Insgesamt kann man sich den Shithead für nen Tag wieder antun, finde ich.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. Juni 2020)

Broduro und Shithead? Ernsthaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (11. Juni 2020)

Barricade schrieb:


> Broduro und Shithead? Ernsthaft?



Ja.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2021)

War wer jetzt bei der Eröffnung und durfte die neue Bahn ausprobieren?
Tickets sind ja anscheinend sehr begehrt. Wie stark sind sie dann ausgelastet, wenn die vorreservierbaren Tickets alle weg sind im Gegensatz zu Vollbetrieb?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. Mai 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> War wer jetzt bei der Eröffnung und durfte die neue Bahn ausprobieren?
> Tickets sind ja anscheinend sehr begehrt. Wie stark sind sie dann ausgelastet, wenn die vorreservierbaren Tickets alle weg sind im Gegensatz zu Vollbetrieb?


Ein Kumpel war gestern und er hat gemeint das noch nie so wenig los war für eine Saisoneröffnung. Und er ist da Stammgast seit ca. 15 Jahren.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel war gestern und er hat gemeint das noch nie so wenig los war für eine Saisoneröffnung. Und er ist da Stammgast seit ca. 15 Jahren.



War aber nicht am Freitag Eröffnung? Da müssen laut einem anderen Bericht schon sehr viele Biker da gewesen sein.

Aber das liegt wohl an dem Ticketkontingent, oder? Oder sind wegen des Wetters viele dann doch nicht gefahren?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. Mai 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> War aber nicht am Freitag Eröffnung? Da müssen laut einem anderen Bericht schon sehr viele Biker da gewesen sein.
> 
> Aber das liegt wohl an dem Ticketkontingent, oder? Oder sind wegen des Wetters viele dann doch nicht gefahren?


Hm, ja stimmt. Dann Eröffnungswochenende 😅


----------



## TimmiT93 (23. Mai 2021)

Am Freitag musste ich kein einziges mal anstehen.


----------



## Lando555 (24. Mai 2021)

Freitag war sehr wenig los, ein Kumpel war da. Samstag bis Montag war aber im Reservierungssystem alles gebucht, Warteliste gab es halt noch. Mein erster Tag wird ohnehin erst der kommende Freitag.😎

Für das nächste Wochenende ist auch schon die Warteliste aktiv. Keine Ahnung, wie groß das Kontingent ist, aber an den WE scheint es ausgereizt zu werden. Natürlich können Stornierungen Nachrücker zum Zuge kommen lassen. Und für Inhaber von Saisonkarten, GravityCards und alten Mehrfachfahrkarten gibt es ein eigenes Kontingent.

Der neue Lift macht übrigens wie erwartet einen sehr guten Eindruck. Für Impressionen einfach auf YouTube nach Geisskopf suchen und nach Uploaddatum sortieren.😉


----------



## fexbru (16. Juni 2021)

War heute auch am Geisskopf. Strecken sind alle top in Schuss 😍
Zum Lift, im Vergleich zum alten ein absoluter Traum. Gibt aber auch zwei kleine negativ Punkte:
1. Nur eine der drei Halterungen je Gondel ist für Bikes mit langem Radstand (glaube ab 1230mm) geeignet. Finde ich bei der wachsenden Zahl an 29ern mit moderner Geometrie schade.
2. Die Halterungen an den Gondeln vertragen sich nicht mit langen Schutzblechen. Hatte heute am Anfang noch meinen mudhugger dran, der hat sich immer mit der Halterung verkeilt und wurde dadurch beim Einsetzen und rausnehmen immer gebogen bzw verschoben. Hab ihn dann abgemacht (bei dem Wetter heute kein Problem, bei Regen/Matsch wäre des ned so gut gewesen...)


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2021)

Radstand ist relativ egal, wenn man oben früh genug aussteigt und der Sessel ordentlich wackelt fallen auch so genug Bikes aus dem Lift


----------



## Schoasdromme (22. Juni 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Radstand ist relativ egal, wenn man oben früh genug aussteigt und der Sessel ordentlich wackelt fallen auch so genug Bikes aus dem Lift


Hm, war jetzt 4x dort, seit der neue Lift fährt. Rausgefallene bikes habe ich aber keine gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_hias (22. Juni 2021)

das geht ganz easy ... einfach gleich an der Kante der Plattform mit viel Hüftschwung aus dem Sessel. Zack liegen die Bikes hinter dir am Hang und du bekommst mecker vom Alten  

Die leichteste Lösung dafür wäre es, den unteren Bügel, der gegen das HR steht nach hinten zu verlängern, schon würde das Rad etwas weniger steil hängen und das HR hätte mehr Abstand zum Boden.


----------



## FJ836 (22. Juni 2021)

the_hias schrieb:


> das geht ganz easy ... einfach gleich an der Kante der Plattform mit viel Hüftschwung aus dem Sessel. Zack liegen die Bikes hinter dir am Hang und du bekommst mecker vom Alten
> 
> Die leichteste Lösung dafür wäre es, den unteren Bügel, der gegen das HR steht nach hinten zu verlängern, schon würde das Rad etwas weniger steil hängen und das HR hätte mehr Abstand zum Boden.


Wenn Du vor mir im Sessel sitzt und das machst darfst dich nicht nur auf Mecker vom Alten einstellen


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Hm, war jetzt 4x dort, seit der neue Lift fährt. Rausgefallene bikes habe ich aber keine gesehen.



das was @the_hias sagt. Waren am Pfingstmontag da, da hatten wir ein paar gesehen, lag vielleicht auch daran das wir eine Zeit lang oben an der Hütte günstig saßen mit gutem Blick auf den Lift  


Und so generell der Tip: wartet unten beim Einstieg mit dem hinsetzen, bis die Leute hinter euch alle Räder eingehängt haben. Das geht dort genauso gut, Person hinter einem wuchtet mit letzter Kraft  das Rad in den Halter und hat es schon fast drin, da hüpfen drei Leute in den Sessel und das Rad kommt einem entgegen.


----------



## fexbru (22. Juni 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das was @the_hias sagt. Waren am Pfingstmontag da, da hatten wir ein paar gesehen, lag vielleicht auch daran das wir eine Zeit lang oben an der Hütte günstig saßen mit gutem Blick auf den Lift
> 
> 
> Und so generell der Tip: wartet unten beim Einstieg mit dem hinsetzen, bis die Leute hinter euch alle Räder eingehängt haben. Das geht dort genauso gut, Person hinter einem wuchtet mit letzter Kraft  das Rad in den Halter und hat es schon fast drin, da hüpfen drei Leute in den Sessel und das Rad kommt einem entgegen.


Zumindest unten wurde bei mir penibelst drauf geachtet, dass man erst ganz am Ende bei der Linie einsteigt. Da haben sie anscheinend schon draus gelernt


----------



## the_hias (22. Juni 2021)

Ich denke, die werden da schon noch mit Beschilderung und technischen Dingen etwas optimieren. Dazu die Leute drauf hinweisen, dann gibt sich das die nächsten Wochen schon.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juni 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Radstand ist relativ egal, wenn man oben früh genug aussteigt und der Sessel ordentlich wackelt fallen auch so genug Bikes aus dem Lift



Ich kenne den Lift noch nicht, aber das ist ja ein kuppelbarer Sessellift, nehme ich mal an.
Wenn man sich beim Aussteigen viel Zeit lässt (zumindest verstehe ich es so, dass es dann kaum ein Problem gibt), schafft man es dann trotzdem noch locker, die Räder weg zu nehmen? Oder muss man sich da dann schon etwas beeilen, bevor sie wieder beschleunigen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2021)

das ist an sich kein Problem, die Sessel sind relativ nahe beieinander in den Stationen, das funktioniert schon. Ist halt nur die naheliegende Reaktion, der Sessel fährt in die Station, Füße über der Plattform => aufstehen und vorlaufen das eigene Rad schnappen  Das dabei die Bikes am eigenen Sessel noch in der Luft hängen bzw. gerade an die Kante der Plattform schlagen sind alles so irrelevante Details  
In z.B. Chatel bzw. Les Gets bei den Sesselliften ziehen Mitarbeiter vom Lift an der Bergstation die Räder aus den Halterungen und stellen sie in einfache Radständer ab, da ist das Bedürfnis schnell auszusteigen deutlich geringer, man steigt aus, geht drei Schritte zur Seite und nimmt sein Rad aus dem Radständer.


----------



## the_hias (23. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Lift noch nicht, aber das ist ja ein kuppelbarer Sessellift, nehme ich mal an.
> Wenn man sich beim Aussteigen viel Zeit lässt (zumindest verstehe ich es so, dass es dann kaum ein Problem gibt), schafft man es dann trotzdem noch locker, die Räder weg zu nehmen? Oder muss man sich da dann schon etwas beeilen, bevor sie wieder beschleunigen?


Du hast da oben alle Zeit der Welt das Radl raus zu ziehen. Da muss man nicht gleich aufspringen und los spurten. Das kapieren nur leider die wenigsten.


----------



## travelgerd (23. Juni 2021)

the_hias schrieb:


> Du hast da oben alle Zeit der Welt das Radl raus zu ziehen. Da muss man nicht gleich aufspringen und los spurten. Das kapieren nur leider die wenigsten.


So lapidar abtun mag ich das aber nicht. Ich hab was dagegen wenn mein Hobel so rumgeschmissen wird.
Vom Unvermögen anderer kann ich mir nichts kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (23. Juni 2021)

the_hias schrieb:


> Du hast da oben alle Zeit der Welt das Radl raus zu ziehen. Da muss man nicht gleich aufspringen und los spurten. Das kapieren nur leider die wenigsten.


Wenn man aber 2 Räder abnehmen muss, ist es schon etwas knapp.
Mein Sohn kann es selber noch nicht abnehmen, und der Liftjohnny oben mit dem Strohhut hat keinen Bock.


----------



## leFafnir (23. Juni 2021)

Zu diesem System gibt es in anderen Parks eine Klammer, die von oben drauffährt. Die verhindert das. Wurde hier wohl wegrantionalisiert.


----------



## Schoasdromme (15. September 2021)

Dieses Wochenende ist ja das enduro Rennen.  Fahren die mit dem Lift hoch?
Ist ein " normaler "Betrieb möglich?


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. September 2021)

Lift fährt ganz normal, Strecken sind temporär gesperrt.
Zeitplan wann welche Strecke gesperrt ist, hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## travelgerd (16. September 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende ist ja das enduro Rennen.  Fahren die mit dem Lift hoch?
> Ist ein " normaler "Betrieb möglich?


Magst Du das Gewühle und Gedränge und Behinderungen?
Ich bevorzuge zum Biken freie Entfaltung.


----------



## Schoasdromme (16. September 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Lift fährt ganz normal, Strecken sind temporär gesperrt.
> Zeitplan wann welche Strecke gesperrt ist, hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen.


Du warst also schon mal während des Rennen dort? Bist du zum fahren gekommen,  oder nur angestanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (16. September 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Du warst also schon mal während des Rennen dort? Bist du zum fahren gekommen,  oder nur angestanden?


Ich war letztes Jahr ein Tag vor dem Rennen dort. 
fahren war kein Stress, war aber schon sehr nervig das
Ganze, weil bereits am Vortag die Strecken abgesteckt wurden, was zur Folge hatte,
Dass man immer wieder in ne gewisse line gezwungen wurde und diverse Hindernisse auf den Strecken gar nicht mehr fahren konnte. Zum Beispiel war dieser Mini drop in der Mitte der freeride aus „Sicherheitsgründen“ fürs Rennen gesperrt.
Am Liftpreis ändert sich glaub nix. 
nach der Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen - geh an nem anderen Tag hin, oder fahr in nem anderen Park, wenn du an dem Tag fahren willst.


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. September 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Du warst also schon mal während des Rennen dort? Bist du zum fahren gekommen, oder nur angestanden?


nein, weil ich es da halte wie @xlacherx - ich geh an so nem WE woanders fahren.
Das sind einfach die Infos, die der Bikepark auf seiner Facebook/Instagram-Seite veröffentlicht hat.

Die einzige Veranstaltung zu der ich am Geißkopf bin, ist das Rock the Hill Festival


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. September 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Du warst also schon mal während des Rennen dort? Bist du zum fahren gekommen,  oder nur angestanden?


Fahr ein anderes mal. Dann komm ich vielleicht auch 😁


----------



## xlacherx (17. September 2021)

Das steht auf Facebook.Hin fahren würde an dem Wochenende Trotzdem net


----------



## Schoasdromme (19. September 2021)

Ich war trotzdem dort.
 Es waren ein paar  Streckenteile gesperrt, aber nicht den ganzen Tag.
Kaum Wartezeiten  am Lift.
War besser als einem normalen Sonntag.
Gut dass ich nicht auf euch gehört habe.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (19. September 2021)

Was ist eigentlich auf der dh passiert? Ich hab gehört die wurde umgebaut? Oder sind das fake news?


----------



## fexbru (19. September 2021)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich auf der dh passiert? Ich hab gehört die wurde umgebaut? Oder sind das fake news?


Ja wurde umgebaut. Fand die neuen Teile n bisschen leichter als die alten. Dafür 1-2 Sprünge drin. Ist aber nur an der Mitte bis unteres Drittel vom oberen Teil was neu


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Oktober 2021)

War neulich wieder am Geißkopf. Die Trasse der ehemaligen Rodelbahn wurde fürs Rennen als Stage genutzt und steht wohl jetzt als weitere Strecke zur Verfügung. Ziemlich lässig das ganze, nix gebaut, einfach nur die Trasse entlang und in der Entwicklung sich selbst und den Nutzern überlassen.


----------



## FJ836 (11. Oktober 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> War neulich wieder am Geißkopf. Die Trasse der ehemaligen Rodelbahn wurde fürs Rennen als Stage genutzt und steht wohl jetzt als weitere Strecke zur Verfügung. Ziemlich lässig das ganze, nix gebaut, einfach nur die Trasse entlang und in der Entwicklung sich selbst und den Nutzern überlassen.


Ah sehr cool das sie die offiziell machen durften ... das mit dem erst mal einfahren und dann nach und nach wo nötig umbauen bzw. verbessern ham sie ja letztes Jahr schon mit Enduro 1 und 2 gemacht (die waren ja auch erst TT Strecken und sind danach offzielle Trails geworden).


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

FJ836 schrieb:


> Ah sehr cool das sie die offiziell machen durften ... das mit dem erst mal einfahren und dann nach und nach wo nötig umbauen bzw. verbessern ham sie ja letztes Jahr schon mit Enduro 1 und 2 gemacht (die waren ja auch erst TT Strecken und sind danach offzielle Trails geworden).



jep, man kann aus der Evil-Eye nach rechts 10m den Schotterweg bergauf und dann in den Trail rein. Auch wieder eher hakelig und wurzelig, alles schön mit sniper roots unter dem Waldboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Nicht durften, mussten ☝️. Der Baron hat gesagt Diddie muss dieses Jahr 2 neue Strecken bauen. Ob das so  stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht durften, mussten ☝️. Der Baron hat gesagt Diddie muss dieses Jahr 2 neue Strecken bauen. Ob das so  stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.



macht irgendwo auch Sinn, ein Stau der Leute die der neue Lift auf den Berg schaufelt auf den paar alten Strecken  ist ja auch nicht so der Plan...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> macht irgendwo auch Sinn, ein Stau der Leute die der neue Lift auf den Berg schaufelt auf den paar alten Strecken  ist ja auch nicht so der Plan...


Ich warte ja schon länger auf die jump line 😜

Denke mal das die im Sommer schon mehr Umsatz machen als im Winter.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Oktober 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht durften, mussten ☝️. Der Baron hat gesagt Diddie muss dieses Jahr 2 neue Strecken bauen. Ob das so  stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.



Der Junior-Baron schiebt da inzwischen gut an, dem ist auch sehr daran gelegen, dass was geht am Berg.




Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich warte ja schon länger auf jump line 😜


Die wird doch erst seit 7-8 Jahren in der Fachpresse und Interviews angepriesen. Kommt schon noch....irgendwann


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich warte ja schon länger auf die jump line 😜
> 
> Denke mal das die im Sommer schon mehr Umsatz machen als im Winter.



fällt bei Korinna-Wintern nicht schwer  Aber ja, war gestern da und so voll wie der Parkplatz war + Liftschlange bis wieder 20m weit auf den Parkplatz, da geht schon gut was (und mit dem Bonus der Leute die um 10:30 noch Tageskarten statt 6h Karten kaufen...)


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> fällt bei Korinna-Wintern nicht schwer  Aber ja, war gestern da und so voll wie der Parkplatz war + Liftschlange bis wieder 20m weit auf den Parkplatz, da geht schon gut was (und mit dem Bonus der Leute die um 10:30 noch Tageskarten statt 6h Karten kaufen...)


Aber man steht trotzdem nicht so lange an. Und auf den Strecken, außer evil eye und Flow country, ist nix los.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Oktober 2021)

Denke, dass sich das noch zu unseren Gunsten verschieben wird und dann noch mehr Druck kommt auf den Bikeparkbetreiber 


Der Lift bringt schon gut was weg. Strecken sind auch nicht übermäßig voll.
Hatte ich schlimmer erwartet.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Und vor allem sind die Strecken, enduro 1, 2 und 3 der Hammer. Da brauch ich nicht in die Alpen fahren.


----------



## Lando555 (11. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> jep, man kann aus der Evil-Eye nach rechts 10m den Schotterweg bergauf und dann in den Trail rein. Auch wieder eher hakelig und wurzelig, alles schön mit sniper roots unter dem Waldboden


Ja, der Boden wirkte vor 2 Wochen irgendwie wie die Enduro Lines, als die ganz frisch angelegt waren. Mit diesem feinmaschigen Teppich aus dünnen Wurzeln. 😉 Wird sich noch ausfahren. Ich fände es ja cool, wenn sie daraus ein weiteres Segment im Stil der Evil Eye machen würden, so dass man die komplett durchfahren kann.😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Ja, der Boden wirkte vor 2 Wochen irgendwie wie die Enduro Lines, als die ganz frisch angelegt waren. Mit diesem feinmaschigen Teppich aus dünnen Wurzeln. 😉 Wird sich noch ausfahren. Ich fände es ja cool, wenn sie daraus ein weiteres Segment im Stil der Evil Eye machen würden, so dass man die komplett durchfahren kann.😎



und der Trail zwischen Freeride und Flowcountry noch als weitere schwarze Endurostrecke offiziell wird  vielleicht geht der dann auch noch weiter entweder auf die alte Rodelbahn oder in die untere Freeride mit rein  🤔


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Denke, dass sich das noch zu unseren Gunsten verschieben wird und dann noch mehr Druck kommt auf den Bikeparkbetreiber



ich glaub da braucht es keinen Druck mehr: konstant so gute Besucherzahlen + Umsätze und das was an Strecken ja sowohl neu gebaut wird als auch bestehende umgebaut/gepflegt werden, das sieht schon  stark nach sehr hohem Commitment  aus und keinem "die zuagroaßten jungen Wilden da mit ihre Mautenbeiks, sowas woll mer net im Woid"...


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und der Trail zwischen Freeride und Flowcountry noch als weitere schwarze Endurostrecke offiziell wird


Der war ja letztes Jahr bei der TT drin. 

Naja, der Diddie braucht schon gerne sanften Druck. Sonst wären die Enduro-Strecken noch in Planung


----------



## xlacherx (15. Oktober 2021)

Da ich es nicht mehr weis 😅 
Kann man vor Ort für Lift und Speis & trank mit Karte zahlen ?


----------



## topsel (15. Oktober 2021)

Liftkarte kann man mit Karte Zahlen. 
Gastro oben am Berg ging bei mir letztens nur Bar!
Wies unten aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Oktober 2021)

Is moang wer dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (15. Oktober 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Is moang wer dort?


Joa I und a kumbl


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Is moang wer dort?



eher Sonntag, mal kucken, morgen sicher nicht.


----------



## Schoasdromme (16. Oktober 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> War neulich wieder am Geißkopf. Die Trasse der ehemaligen Rodelbahn wurde fürs Rennen als Stage genutzt und steht wohl jetzt als weitere Strecke zur Verfügung. Ziemlich lässig das ganze, nix gebaut, einfach nur die Trasse entlang und in der Entwicklung sich selbst und den Nutzern überlassen.


Wo ist da der Einstieg / Start ?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (16. Oktober 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Einstieg / Start ?


Glaub nach evil eye?


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2021)

Ist das Runterschaukeln der Bikes vom Lifthaken nun behoben?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2021)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Einstieg / Start ?



sieht man vom Lift aus, Forstweg von der Freeride zur Biker-X/ehemalige Mittelstation, da so 10m vor dem Ende der Evil-Eye rechts rein.


----------



## Schoasdromme (16. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> sieht man vom Lift aus, Forstweg von der Freeride zur Biker-X/ehemalige Mittelstation, da so 10m vor dem Ende der Evil-Eye rechts rein.


Achso,  das bin i schon gefahren. ( hofentlich bauen sie da die EVIL EYE fertig runter !!! So ist es ja laaangweilig)
Ich dachte,  es ist die WINTERrodelbahn gemeint....
War ja früher die (langweilige) Freeridestrecke .☝


----------



## xlacherx (16. Oktober 2021)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ist das Runterschaukeln der Bikes vom Lifthaken nun behoben?


Also ich hab heute kein Rad rausfliegen sehen. 
mudhugger verstehen sich mit der Halterung aber nicht sonderlich gut …


----------



## fexbru (16. Oktober 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute kein Rad rausfliegen sehen.
> mudhugger verstehen sich mit der Halterung aber nicht sonderlich gut …


Ja entweder drunter oder drüber. Aber alles nicht ideal... Am besten abmachen für die Runden im Park 😬


----------



## xlacherx (17. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ja entweder drunter oder drüber. Aber alles nicht ideal... Am besten abmachen für die Runden im Park 😬


Abmachen war dann gestern auch die beste Lösung. 
is halt aber echt uncool wenn’s mal richtig nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greyfur (18. Oktober 2021)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ist das Runterschaukeln der Bikes vom Lifthaken nun behoben?


Moin

Wir waren zwei Tage im Oktober da, und da hat man nix in die Richtung beobachtet.

Gruß


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (18. Oktober 2021)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ist das Runterschaukeln der Bikes vom Lifthaken nun behoben?


Die "Haken" sehen so aus:






Rausschaukeln dürfte sich das nur, wenn das Vorderrad nicht richtig eingeführt ( 🤭 ) ist, oder jemand 36-Zoll-Räder fährt...


----------



## travelgerd (18. Oktober 2021)

Habs auch nur irgendwo hier gelesen. 
Soll aber verstärkt durch Schaukelbewegungen der drei Insassen beim Aussteigen vorgekommen sein.


----------



## Lando555 (18. Oktober 2021)

Weiß nicht, ob das gemeint ist, aber Ich habe wiederholt beobachtet, wie es beim Lifteinstieg Bikes, die zu lang sind, aus den beiden normalen/tieferen Bike-Hängern hebt. Das liegt daran, dass die Hinterräder am Boden aufsetzen und dadurch die Vorderräder rausgehoben werden. Der linke Hänger ist ja für Bikes mit mehr Radstand, auch ich muss den verwenden.

Das passiert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, manchmal erst wenn sich die Leute vor einem in den Sessel setzen. Denke der kommt dann tiefer oder geht je nach Gewichtsverteilung auf einer Seite mehr runter als auf der anderen bzw. auf der anderen hoch.

Evtl. denken die Betreiber ja über eine (hoffentlich nicht allzu teure) Anpassung nach. Natürlich gäbe es wohl kein Problem, wenn alle Hänger so wie der linke wären. Evtl. kriegt man ja alle Hänger höher montiert oder man stellt die Stange, auf der unten die Hinterräder aufliegen, weiter nach hinten raus, so dass die Bikes zwar nicht mehr ganz senkrecht aber dadurch auch nicht mehr so tief hängen. Habe es aber nicht nachgemessen. 😜 Blöd wäre natürlich wenn herunterfallende Bikes dann auch noch gegen diese Stange knallen können. Das sollte man auch vermeiden, eh schon blöd wenn es einem da das Bike runtersemmelt.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (18. Oktober 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das gemeint ist, aber Ich habe wiederholt beobachtet, wie es beim Lifteinstieg Bikes, die zu lang sind, aus den beiden normalen/tieferen Bike-Hängern hebt. Das liegt daran, dass die Hinterräder am Boden aufsetzen und dadurch die Vorderräder rausgehoben werden. Der linke Hänger ist ja für Bikes mit mehr Radstand, auch ich muss den verwenden.


Deshalb gibt's den ja extra inkl. der Hinweisschilder. 
Hab allerdings nicht mehr im Kopf, ob da ne genaue Grenze bzgl. Radstand draufstand.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt's den ja extra inkl. der Hinweisschilder.
> Hab allerdings nicht mehr im Kopf, ob da ne genaue Grenze bzgl. Radstand draufstand.


Doch steht dran. Also bei der "Big Bike Line" steht dran, ab welchem Radstand es empfohen wird. 
Wobei die wenigsten das Maß im Kopf haben werden... 

In Sölden is das Lift Prinzip ja sehr ähnlich. Da gibts aber ne "Kralle" die das Rad noch von Oben klemmt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Oktober 2021)

wenn aber die Halter höher sind, hast wieder ein anderes Problem.
Grad Kids und kleinere Personen tun sich da schon schwer es rauf zu bekommen..

War jetzt aber öfter, auch an gut frequentierten Tagen, und konnte nichts beobachten, dass n Rad rausgefallen wäre und die meisten mit den langen Boliden wussten, wo sie hin müssen.


----------



## Lando555 (18. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt's den ja extra inkl. der Hinweisschilder.
> Hab allerdings nicht mehr im Kopf, ob da ne genaue Grenze bzgl. Radstand draufstand.


Klar, es gibt die Hinweise und eine Angabe zum Radstand aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das knapp bemessen bzw. meine ich, vom rechten oder mittleren Hänger auch schon Bikes unterhalb der Radstandsgrenze fallen gesehen zu haben. Bei den Radständen vieler heutiger (und zukünftiger?) Bikes, frage ich mich, ob man nicht bei allen Hängern mehr Platz einplanen hätte sollen. Oder wieso man nicht einfach drei Mal die Halterung wie links montiert hat. Evtl. ist die ein wenig aufwändiger/teurer.


----------



## Lando555 (18. Oktober 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> wenn aber die Halter höher sind, hast wieder ein anderes Problem.
> Grad Kids und kleinere Personen tun sich da schon schwer es rauf zu bekommen..


Das ist ein Punkt.
Überhaupt muss man bei Bikes mit sehr kurzem Radstand ja wiederum gewährleisten, dass das Hinterrad auch noch an einer guten Stelle anliegt.


xlacherx schrieb:


> In Sölden is das Lift Prinzip ja sehr ähnlich. Da gibts aber ne "Kralle" die das Rad noch von Oben klemmt.


Stimmt, die Kralle würde das Problem evtl. beheben.

Naja, alles nicht so einfach.🤪
Ich persönlich hatte (mit dem linken Hänger) noch kein Problem aber der mittlere und der rechte Hänger würden für mich nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (18. Oktober 2021)

Es gibt am GK gegenüber der Kassen direkt ne Station, wo man testen kann ob das Rad in die big line muss oder ob es an die normalen Halter kann 😉


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Oktober 2021)

und das Problem mit der persönlichen Größe hab ich weit öfter beobachtet, als das andere.
Wie gesagt, die meisten haben es inzwischen schon gespannt, wo sie hinmüssen.

und das kommt dann auch noch dazu...


fexbru schrieb:


> Es gibt am GK gegenüber der Kassen direkt ne Station, wo man testen kann ob das Rad in die big line muss oder ob es an die normalen Halter kann 😉


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2021)

am Einstieg kann ich meinem Rad ja hinter laufen  und im Zweifelsfalle eine Hand auf dem Lenker/Vorbau lassen, bis der Sessel um's Eck aus der Station rausfährt und das Rad wirklich frei hängt. Oben geht's halt nicht, wenn alle Leute früh und unterschiedlich raus hüpfen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> am Einstieg kann ich meinem Rad ja hinter laufen  und im Zweifelsfalle eine Hand auf dem Lenker/Vorbau lassen, bis der Sessel um's Eck aus der Station rausfährt und das Rad wirklich frei hängt. Oben geht's halt nicht, wenn alle Leute früh und unterschiedlich raus hüpfen.



Oder sich mit den Liftwärtern gut stellen

Dann ruft er auch immer wieder "Hopp" zum Aussteigen, wenn er die Radls sicher hat


----------



## Dorango (18. Oktober 2021)

ich hatte selbst an meinem Bike mit 1248 Radstand keine Probleme an den kleineren Haltern. Hab sogar 4 Leute ich einer Schaukel gesehen und alle Räder blieben an der Stelle.


----------



## topsel (18. Oktober 2021)

Dorango schrieb:


> ich hatte selbst an meinem Bike mit 1248 Radstand keine Probleme an den kleineren Haltern. Hab sogar 4 Leute ich einer Schaukel gesehen und alle Räder blieben an der Stelle.



Meins hats mit 1229 schon rausgehaun
komischerweise aber auch erst an meinem dritten Tag am neuen Lift ... quasi vorletztes mal
Wahrscheinlich einfach Pech gehabt ... seit dem halt immer auf der Linken Spur
Habs aber auch nie unten am Lift ausprobiert, ob ich da gleich hin hätte müssen  
Komischerweise an dem Tag auch mehr rausfallen sehen ... Gestern hingegen kein einziges Radl gesehen, was rausgefallen wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2021)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Oder sich mit den Liftwärtern gut stellen
> 
> Dann ruft er auch immer wieder "Hopp" zum Aussteigen, wenn er die Radls sicher hat



du warst schon länger nicht mehr da?


----------



## hoschik (23. Oktober 2021)

da wurde wohl wieder an der falschen Stelle gespart, kenne solche Systeme auch nur mit zusätzlicher Sicherung von oben, in WInterberg ist das so umgesezt und in PdS im ganzen Gebiet. Verstehe nicht warum BMais da mal wieder ne Extrawurscht daraus macht.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. Oktober 2021)

hoschik schrieb:


> da wurde wohl wieder an der falschen Stelle gespart, kenne solche Systeme auch nur mit zusätzlicher Sicherung von oben, in WInterberg ist das so umgesezt und in PdS im ganzen Gebiet. Verstehe nicht warum BMais da mal wieder ne Extrawurscht daraus macht.


Denke mal eher der Lift Bauer hat das angeboten.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2021)

hoschik schrieb:


> und in PdS im ganzen Gebiet.



Chatel ja, SuperMorzine, Les Gets, Lindarets Richtung Chatel nicht. Aber es klappt auch dort, keine Ahnung ob die Halter dort ein paar cm höher hängen


----------



## spunkt (23. Oktober 2021)

In Winterberg gehen die Fahrräder frickeliger rein und fallen trotzdem aus dem Lift...


----------



## m1chael_s (27. Oktober 2021)

Servus!

Hab gedacht vllt. wäre es mal an der Zeit ein dediziertes Thema für unseren liebsten Bikepark zu erstellen.
Die anderen Freds gehen ja nur um das Planen eines Ausflugs.

Ich wollte in der Hinsicht mal damit starten um zu erfragen, ob jemand weiß wie es am Geisskopf mit den Strecken weitergeht.
Von einigen Locals jetzt hab ich schon gehört, dass sich die Betreiber noch mehr auf Mountainbikes fokussieren wollen und noch einige Trails entstehen. Letzte Woche hab ich schon gesehen, dass unten rechts am Lift noch paar Trails entstanden sind.
Weiß da jemand was? 

Viele Grüße, Michi


----------



## fexbru (27. Oktober 2021)

Glaube du suchst den Thread


----------



## m1chael_s (27. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Glaube du suchst den Thread



Sorry was meinst?


----------



## fexbru (27. Oktober 2021)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Sorry was meinst?


Da hat es mir einfach die Verlinkung rausgenommen 🤦





						Bikepark Geisskopf / Bischofsmais
					

Weiß schon wer was die ermäßigte Saisonkarte heuer kosten soll wenn man sie am Eröffnungstag in einer Gruppe kauft?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## m1chael_s (27. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Da hat es mir einfach die Verlinkung rausgenommen 🤦
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, stimmt! Das hab ich auch gefunden, aber is halt eigtl. nicht mehr der aktuelle Name! Aber es geht um den richtigen Park.

Vllt. beantwortet ja trotzdem jemand meine Frage. Ansonsten können die Beiträge auch gerne in den anderen Thread kopiert werden?! @MikeyBaloooooza 

Muss gestehen nach Bischofsmais würd ich nicht suchen, wenn ich nach Geisskopf suche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (27. Oktober 2021)

Heute auf Facebook haben sie gepostet, dass die Biker X für den Rest der Saison gesperrt ist. Stattdessen gibt es nächstes Jahr zwei neue Strecken. Ob von den neuen Enduros was offen bleibt ist glaub ich auch wahrscheinlich


----------



## fexbru (27. Oktober 2021)




----------



## m1chael_s (27. Oktober 2021)

Bin gespannt was sich da tut! 

Der Geisskopf wird schon stark auf MTB umsteigen, wenn die Winter so bleiben. Hab auch Verwandtschaft da und die sind ziemlich beeindruckt was da alles hingezogen wird und sind dem Ganzen wohl gesonnen.

Und die Biker X muss wirklich zu machen - hab immer noch a Schädeltrauma von den Bremswellen. Aber verständlich nach der Saison. Der Flow Country is dafür immer noch überragend!


----------



## topsel (27. Oktober 2021)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Ich wollte in der Hinsicht mal damit starten um zu erfragen, ob jemand weiß wie es am Geisskopf mit den Strecken weitergeht.


Vielleicht ne Jumpline 
Heißt es doch schon seit ner Zeit lang


----------



## Lando555 (28. Oktober 2021)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hab gedacht vllt. wäre es mal an der Zeit ein dediziertes Thema für unseren liebsten Bikepark zu erstellen.
> Die anderen Freds gehen ja nur um das Planen eines Ausflugs.
> ...


Servus, Michi! Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung über die letzten Jahre (auch schon vor Corona) anschaue, sehe ich beim BP Geisskopf im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen BPs ganz klare Signale, dass man das Ganze immer weiter entwickeln und ausbauen möchte und offenbar auch kann. Immer wieder neue Strecken, insgesamt vor allem sehr verschiedenartige Strecken, der neue Lift etc. Ich sehe da ein klares Commitment der Betreiber und scheinbar auch eine breite Zustimmung in der Region.

Ich weiß nicht, ob man auf jeden Trend aufspringen muss und inwiefern der Uphill Flow Trail tatsächlich genutzt wird bzw. ob es den gebraucht hätte (ich sehe da nur sehr selten jemanden hochfahren wenn ich auf der Enduro 2 die Strecke kreuze), aber der Anspruch scheint zu sein, für verschiedene Gruppen, etwas anbieten zu können und zwar so, dass dennoch alle ihren uneingeschränkten Spaß haben.

Die Geschwindigkeit, in der neue Strecken entstehen, ist mMn deutlich höher als in so manch anderem Park. Es war sicher nicht der einzige Treiber, aber ein Impuls war in den letzten Jahren auch die Trail Trophy. Hoffen wir mal, dass es auch ohne die im nächsten Jahr mit neuen Strecken(-segmenten) weitergeht. Es scheint ja schon einiges in Planung zu sein.


----------



## Lando555 (28. Oktober 2021)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was sich da tut!
> 
> Der Geisskopf wird schon stark auf MTB umsteigen, wenn die Winter so bleiben. Hab auch Verwandtschaft da und die sind ziemlich beeindruckt was da alles hingezogen wird und sind dem Ganzen wohl gesonnen.
> 
> Und die Biker X muss wirklich zu machen - hab immer noch a Schädeltrauma von den Bremswellen. Aber verständlich nach der Saison. Der Flow Country is dafür immer noch überragend!


Ich weiß nicht, ich kenne die Biker X irgendwie nur mit Bremswellen... mal weniger, mal mehr... wahrscheinlich wäre die Strecke schon ganz nett für zwischendurch und irgendwie musste man ja nach der Evil Eye weiterfahren 😜 und die DH will ich wenn dann lieber am Stück fahren, aber die Bremswellen auf der Biker X nehmen schon ein wenig den Spaß.


----------



## xlacherx (28. Oktober 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich kenne die Biker X irgendwie nur mit Bremswellen... mal weniger, mal mehr... wahrscheinlich wäre die Strecke schon ganz nett für zwischendurch und irgendwie musste man ja nach der Evil Eye weiterfahren 😜 und die DH will ich wenn dann lieber am Stück fahren, aber die Bremswellen auf der Biker X nehmen schon ein wenig den Spaß.


So is es. 
Dafür gibts jetzt zum glück ja das neue "enduro" Stück unterhalb der Evil eye. Die bikerX is schon immer krass zerbombt. Deutlich schlimmer als der Flowtrail.

Und wenn man ehrlich ist... viel Falsch machen können sie am GK eigentlich nicht mehr... selbst in den Jahre, wo eigentlich nichts neues gebaut wurde, war der Park gut besucht. 
Jetzt gibts den neuen Lift, und es wird neues zeug gebaut - der Betreiber kann so gesehn ja nur Publikum dazu gewinnen


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Oktober 2021)

Noch mehr Biker/Publikum kann der Parkplatz in Stosszeiten/Wochenende gar nicht mehr aufnehmen.


----------



## Lando555 (1. November 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Noch mehr Biker/Publikum kann der Parkplatz in Stosszeiten/Wochenende gar nicht mehr aufnehmen.


Da hast Du recht. Und auch am neuen, viel schnelleren Lift können sich noch beachtliche Schlangen bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (1. November 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Und auch am neuen, viel schnelleren Lift können sich noch beachtliche Schlangen bilden.



aber es geht dennoch zügig. Leider sind öfters Gondeln nicht voll ausgelastet weil man sich nicht zu anderen dazu setzen möchte.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Und auch am neuen, viel schnelleren Lift können sich noch beachtliche Schlangen bilden.



jep, das wurde gestern wieder eindruckvoll unter Beweis gestellt



Dorango schrieb:


> aber es geht dennoch zügig. Leider sind öfters Gondeln nicht voll ausgelastet weil man sich nicht zu anderen dazu setzen möchte.



das wiederum hat eigentlich problemlos geklappt, zwischen Drehkreuz und Lift dann nochmal bisschen sortieren, Leute vor lassen, dann ging sich das immer gut aus mit immer drei Leuten pro Sessel. 

mal so laut "gedacht": ließe sich noch ein 4. Radhalter an die Sessel montieren?


----------



## olimtbfully (1. November 2021)

Servus 
darf man die Strecken am Geisi außerhalb der Saison auch mal befahren.
Der Gedanke wäre mit dem Enduro hinfahren, rauftreten und die Enduro oder
Freeride abfahren, oder sind sie gesperrt und es gibt Probleme.


----------



## topsel (1. November 2021)

Servus 
Die Strecken dürfen nicht befahren werden wenn zu ist
Die haben aber wenns as Wetter zulässt am Wochende trotzdem offen... Geben da wohl immer über die sozialen Medien bescheid ob offen ist


----------



## null-2wo (1. November 2021)

der neue lift und die endurostrecken sind echt schnieke, die verlängerung vom evil eye is... ausbaufähig. meiner meinung nach brauch der uphill flow ne bessere beschilderung, uns kamen am samstag auf dem mittelteil der enduro2 zwei e-biker entgegen 🙈 das hat ein gewisses gefahrenpotential.


----------



## xlacherx (1. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> der neue lift und die endurostrecken sind echt schnieke, die verlängerung vom evil eye is... ausbaufähig. meiner meinung nach brauch der uphill flow ne bessere beschilderung, uns kamen am samstag auf dem mittelteil der enduro2 zwei e-biker entgegen 🙈 das hat ein gewisses gefahrenpotential.


Ich finds ach n weng sinnfrei, dass unten, wo sich E2 und Uphill Flow kreuzen in der E2 "Schranken" drin sind, dass man bremsen muss, aber der Uphillflow einfach grad durch geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> aber der Uphillflow einfach grad durch geht



abbremsen und wieder beschleunigen kostet viel SpritAkku


----------



## Benützername__ (8. November 2021)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Servus
> darf man die Strecken am Geisi außerhalb der Saison auch mal befahren.
> Der Gedanke wäre mit dem Enduro hinfahren, rauftreten und die Enduro oder
> Freeride abfahren, oder sind sie gesperrt und es gibt Probleme.


Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt, werde mich nach dem Streckenstatus von https://geisskopf.de/ richten.


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. April 2022)

Servus.

Kann jemand berichten, wie lange heute die Liftwartezeiten waren ?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. April 2022)

Am Lift vielleicht 10 Minuten, Viertelstunde. Obwohl sehr viel los war. Parkplatz voll. An der kasse für saisonkarte dauerte es dafür 2 bis 3 Stunden 😱


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Mai 2022)

Heute ist’s ok.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. Mai 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Heute ist’s ok.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1469620


Funktionieren heute die Punktekarten?


----------



## Schoasdromme (1. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Funktionieren heute die Punktekarten?


Ja, allerdings hat es mir einmal 2 Fahrten auf einmal abgezogen


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (1. Mai 2022)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings hat es mir einmal 2 Fahrten auf einmal abgezogen


Also hats immer noch nicht funktioniert 😅. Aber sonst hats getaugt?


----------



## Schoasdromme (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Also hats immer noch nicht funktioniert 😅. Aber sonst hats getaugt?


War super,  kaum Leute,  jedoch schlammig, EDIT : vor allem die ENDURO Strecken....


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2022)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> jedoch schlammig.



auch das ging eigentlich, das eine Eck unten auf der DH halt und die Freeride war bisschen slippery  aber so richtig Pampe wars nie, die Flow war dann nachmittags um 16Uhr oben schon wieder trocken, wo die Sonne mehr durch die Bäume durch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2022)

Gestern war schon echt gut.
Ein Hoch auf die Schönwetterfahrer, die bei der kleinsten Prognose von Regen zuhause bleiben 

Lustigerweise hats wohl 5km ordentlich geschüttet, aber am GK war ja gar nix.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Mai 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Gestern war schon echt gut.
> Ein Hoch auf die Schönwetterfahrer, die bei der kleinsten Prognose von Regen zuhause bleiben
> 
> Lustigerweise hats wohl 5km ordentlich geschüttet, aber am GK war ja gar nix.


Ich fahre gerne wenns nass oder schmierig ist. Aber bei dem verschleissgrad meiner Reifen war ich doch lieber bei trockenen Verhältnissen unterwegs 😅

Ich hoffe die jumpline ist bald fertig. Damit ich mich  nicht traue alles zu springen 😵‍💫


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Mai 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Heute ist’s ok.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1469620


Dennoch haben wir uns wohl verpasst. 
War aber auch meiste Zeit auf der DH Strecke unterwegs.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2022)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Dennoch haben wir uns wohl verpasst.
> War aber auch meiste Zeit auf der DH Strecke unterwegs.



Sonntag?  ok, hab schon geschaut, wir waren auch Freeride oben DH unten fahren, mal die eine Enduro zwischendurch aber nix gesehen von dir


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne wenns nass oder schmierig ist. Aber bei dem verschleissgrad meiner Reifen war ich doch lieber bei trockenen Verhältnissen unterwegs 😅



Ganz ehrlich? Für mich war der Wetterbericht sogar der ausschlaggebende Grund zu sagen, dass ich hinterfahre 
Und es hat sich gelohnt.

Auf die Jumpline bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Mai 2022)

Ich war überhaupt nur dort weil mich ein Kumpel gefragt hat ob ich mitfahre.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Aber bei dem verschleissgrad meiner Reifen war ich doch lieber bei trockenen Verhältnissen unterwegs 😅



Armatur


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Mai 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Armatur
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1470289


Du fährst wohl nur Linkskurven?!? Aber ja, so ähnlich sieht mein Hinterreifen auch aus. Aber auf beiden Seiten 😝

Edit: Ach das ist ja vorne. Irgendwas machst du falsch


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Du fährst wohl nur Linkskurven?!? Aber ja, so ähnlich sieht mein Hinterreifen auch aus. Aber auf beiden Seiten 😝



ist nicht mein Vorderreifen und der Besitzer möchte unerkannt bleiben 🥸


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2022)

So sieht mein Reifen im Normalzustand schon fast aus 
War lustig auf der Freeride mit dem Ardent Race - also mehr oder weniger Semislick.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2022)

Edit Jungs - zumindest hinten 

Vorne ist ein Dissector drauf (für meinen Geschmack aber nicht der geilste Reifen.)


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Mai 2022)

Na für den Flowcountry taugen doch diese CC Reifen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Na für den Flowcountry taugen doch diese CC Reifen


60psi und ab dafür.


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Mai 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag?  ok, hab schon geschaut, wir waren auch Freeride oben DH unten fahren, mal die eine Enduro zwischendurch aber nix gesehen von dir


War echt nix los und dennoch verpasst. Im Nassem war aber sogar die Enduro 1 mit DHler unterhaltsam.
Bin sogar 1x Flowcountry gefahren 🙄

Samstag ewig Anstehen für Liftkart war mal wieder ein Glanzstück.
Erst nach 1h haben wir erfahren, dass es am Fenster 1 Stunden- u Punktekarte gibt und Fenster 2 Tages-, Jahres- u. Gravitycard.
Natürlich hat sich jeder brav in der langen Schlange angestellt und von der Aufteilung nichts gewusst.
Der 1-Finger-Such Tippstil in Fenster 1 hat sein übriges geleistet 🙄

Wie konnte man aber auch ahnen, dass am Eröffnungswochenende plötzlich Andrang herrscht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Na für den Flowcountry taugen doch diese CC Reifen



aber wer fährt denn schon nur die flow? ;-)

Freeride war bissl sketchy, aber okay. 
Der namenlose Trail im Verlauf der alten Rodelbahn ging auch super. und viel mehr wars gestern tatsächlich nicht.
War eher ein chilliger Tag mit ein wenig wenig Abfahrten aus Gründen, aber hat gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bart_Berger (5. Mai 2022)

ich hätte eine Punktekarte mit 15 restlichen Abfahrten abzugeben falls wer Interesse hat


----------



## Brixton (8. Mai 2022)

Bart_Berger schrieb:


> ich hätte eine Punktekarte mit 15 restlichen Abfahrten abzugeben falls wer Interesse hat


Kannst jetzt mit Gold aufwiegen nachdems Heuer 70€ kostet. 🤗🙈


----------



## travelgerd (29. Mai 2022)

_Will keiner lesen und jeder verdrängt sowas:_

Hallbergmoos:Mountainbiker erliegt seinen Verletzungen​27. Mai 2022, 21:50 Uhr

Nach einem Sturz am Geißkopf bei Bischofsmais, Landkreis Regen, ist ein 46-jähriger Mountainbiker aus der Gemeinde Hallbergmoos seinen schweren Verletzungen erlegen. Der Unfall ereignete sich bereits am Sonntag. Der Mann war nach Angaben des Polizeipräsidiums Niederbayern in einem Bikepark gestürzt. Obwohl er eine Schutzausrüstung trug, zog er sich dabei schwerste Verletzungen zu. Mit dem Rettungshubschrauber wurde er in ein Krankenhaus gebracht, wo er nun starb. Die Ermittlungen zur Unfallursache führten die Staatsanwaltschaft Deggendorf und die Kriminalpolizei Straubing. Dabei ergaben sich laut Polizeibericht keine Hinweise auf eine Fremdbeteiligung.


----------



## travelgerd (29. Mai 2022)

Ja SAD, vor allem für den Betroffenen.

Ein gewissenes Restrisiko fährt immer mit, auch bei den Cracks. 
Sowas wird aus verständlichen Gründen ungern veröffentlicht.


----------



## m1chael_s (29. Mai 2022)

Oh mein Gott! Sowas will keiner lesen 😢

Ich bin auch schon mal als Ersthelfer an einen Unfall im Bikepark gekommen! Schwerste Kopfverletzungen - seitdem Verfechter von Full-Face Helmen überall und jederzeit! 
Hoffe die Familie findet Trost. Soo traurig 😞


----------



## travelgerd (30. Mai 2022)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Sowas will keiner lesen 😢


Doch muss. Sollte leider nicht verschwiegen und vermauschelt werden. Das gehört ehrlicherweise sehr selten zum (Bikepark) Biken dazu. Das ist wie beim Motorradfahren meist einfach unsägliches Pech und Zufall. Sollte man sich immer bewusst sein und zumindest bei Sicherheitsausrüstung für sich ein Optimum schaffen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Juni 2022)




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Juni 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1490042


Wo hamse die denn hingebaut?


----------



## travelgerd (2. Juni 2022)

Teils neue Strecken, einige Umbauten, einige neue Einstufungen der Schwierigkeit und einige neue Namen


vorheriger Stand:


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Juni 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1490101
> Teils neue Strecken, einige Umbauten und einige neue Namen


 Sieht gut aus und is mal wieder nen Ausflug wert, auch wenn's ganz schön weit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (2. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wo hamse die denn hingebaut?


Statt der 4x/dual


----------



## Schoasdromme (2. Juni 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1490042


Ich war heute dort.
Soll diese Jumpline so bleiben ???
Kein Brechsand oder so ?
Nur Erde und Schlamm "?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Juni 2022)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich war heute dort.
> Soll diese Jumpline so bleiben ???
> Kein Brechsand oder so ?
> Nur Erde und Schlamm "?


Keine Ahnung aber wenns so bleibt brech ich in den Sand


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Juni 2022)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich war heute dort.
> Soll diese Jumpline so bleiben ???
> Kein Brechsand oder so ?
> Nur Erde und Schlamm "?



Nach 10 Jahren Ankündigung ist endlich der Anfang gemacht und des ist as wichtigste? 🤔

Wie ist die Strecke sonst so? Potential für Spaß da oder totaler Rotz?


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Juni 2022)

Jetzt weis ich auch warum ich die Mallet letzten Freitag nicht gefunden habe. Bin sie aber gefahren, da hieß sie noch Freeride 😄. Transformers hab ich vom Lift gesehen, bin ich aber nicht gefahren, da mir meine Liftbegleiter gesagt haben die wäre sehr rutschig.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juni 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Transformers hab ich vom Lift gesehen, bin ich aber nicht gefahren, da mir meine Liftbegleiter gesagt haben die wäre sehr rutschig.



dann ist er noch nie Enduro2 gefahren  So offen mit viel Sonne trocknet die Transformers relativ schnell ab, die paar Wurzeln stören dann auch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Juni 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dann ist er noch nie Enduro2 gefahren  So offen mit viel Sonne trocknet die Transformers relativ schnell ab, die paar Wurzeln stören dann auch nicht so wirklich.


Meine Liftbegleiter kannten die Transformers schon vom Enduro Rennen am Geißkopf letztes Jahr. Und fanden sie langweilig. Und ja, an dem Tag war natürlich die Freeride (Neu: Mallet) und die Enduro 2 noch rutschiger, weil technisch schwieriger. Aber ging trotzdem einigermaßen gut bei mir. 
Mich wundert es das Enduro 1 und 2 die gleiche Schwierigkeitsbewertung haben. Wenn es nass ist, finde ich die 2 deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. Juni 2022)

Enduro 2 war letztes Jahr noch einfacher denke ich. Dürfte mittlerweile ziemlich eingefahren sein. Transformers find ich schon gut. Nicht schwierig aber macht Spaß. Wie ist jetzt die Jumpline?


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juni 2022)

Wem ist eigentlich der Mist eingefallen, bestehen Strecken einen anderen Namen zu geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (4. Juni 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wem ist eigentlich der Mist eingefallen, bestehen Strecken einen anderen Namen zu geben?


Ist wahrscheinlich Werbung für das Crankbrothers Mallet Pedal. Bringt vielleicht ein par Euros.


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juni 2022)

Hier mal bewegte Bilder zu der neuen Jumpline:


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2022)

hm, so nass und weich und schon geöffnet  ideale Voraussetzungen für einen dauerhaft guten Streckenzustand...


----------



## m1chael_s (7. Juni 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Hier mal bewegte Bilder zu der neuen Jumpline:



Ich weiß ja ned, ich bin noch nicht lange genug dabei um sowas gut beurteilen zu können. Aber vom Gefühl her kommt da wenig Jumpline-Feeling auf, oder? Wird die wenns trocken ist wirklich noch so viel schneller? Man muss im Mittelteil so oder so viel treten um danach wieder Airtime zu haben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2022)

ist halt wie üblich schwierig  baut man eher direkte Linie den Hang runter ist's zu steil und schnell und every joey bremst dir in 3 Tagen Löcher in die Kurven oder überschießt Sprünge aka zusätzliche Bergwacht-Kundschaft  . Baut man das umgekehrt eher flach, musst halt gerade wenn's nass ist deutlich mehr treten statt nur zu pushen  Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch die Tage die eine oder andere Runde Rüttelplatte und Schotter


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Juni 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hm, so nass und weich und schon geöffnet  ideale Voraussetzungen für einen dauerhaft guten Streckenzustand...



Ungünstige Konstellation...aber mit dem Wetter aktuell halt insgesamt auch schwer abzuschätzen.



m1chael_s schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja ned, ich bin noch nicht lange genug dabei um sowas gut beurteilen zu können. Aber vom Gefühl her kommt da wenig Jumpline-Feeling auf, oder? Wird die wenns trocken ist wirklich noch so viel schneller? Man muss im Mittelteil so oder so viel treten um danach wieder Airtime zu haben.



Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass das schon noch ein gutes Stück schneller wird und die Sprünge so konzipiert sind, dass man es schön flüssig fahren kann. Ohne viel treten zu müssen.
Sind ja auch keine Dilettanten, die dort bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Juni 2022)

Ich nehme alles zurück 
Bin se am Rock the Hill zwar selber nicht gefahren, aber hab durchaus Resonanz mitbekommen.
Problem sind die Kurven, die machen am Ende zu und nehmen dadurch den Schwung. Sprünge an sich wären wohl sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Schoasdromme (2. Juli 2022)

Fazit zur Jumpline von mir und anderen Fahrern , die sie heute gefahren sind :

Es sind einige gut gemachte Sprünge dabei, aber vorallem im Mittelteil ist man zu langsam bzw. muss voll treten, um über die Jumps zu kommen.
Es wurde zu viel quer am Hang gebaut.
Allerdings war der Boden noch nicht richtig fest. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch.
Und ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, Brechsand wäre nicht schlecht, auch wenn dann so mancher brechen muss... 🖖


----------



## leFafnir (28. August 2022)

Parkplatz soll laut Liftdude ab nächstem Jahr kostenpflichtig werden.


----------



## the_hias (29. August 2022)

Das war absehbar. Umsonst bauen die keine Schranke hin. Mich stören 5 oder 10€ fürs Parken nicht weiter. Gibt eh keine andere Option, daher reg ich mich gar ned erst drüber auf und trink lieber beim Steffen noch a zweite Hoibe.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. August 2022)

Also 5 oder 10€ wären civ hoch.  An Zwickl lass ich mir eingehen.


----------



## travelgerd (29. August 2022)

Solch relativ hohe Parkgebühren lasse ich mir am Bretterschachten bei extremer Platzknappheit eingehen. Sehe ich am Geisskopf eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. August 2022)

the_hias schrieb:


> Umsonst bauen die keine Schranke hin.



Die Schranke ist für den Winter hingebaut worden & ist nachts zu.
Der Parkplatz wurde wohl sehr gerne zum driften benutzt.

Zur nächsten Saison soll es über die Straße auch einen neuen Parkplatz geben.


----------



## leFafnir (29. August 2022)

Sie sollten sich halt klar sein, dass sie nicht Leogang, Sölden o.ä. sind. Man fährt jetzt nicht unbedingt zum Gaiskopf, weil es da soooo krass ist.
Es gibt schon einige Beschwerden, dass der Park zu sehr auf Beginner und Verleihgäste hingebaut wird.
(Streckenentschärfungen; Flowjumpline etc.). Wenn das dann da noch teurer wird, hast du aus dem Großraum Muc, die gleichen Kosten nacht AT in die Bikepark zu fahren.
Nachdem die vermutlich auch nur eine kurze Skisaison, diesen Winter haben werden(Beschneiungskosten), sollten die da halt genau kalkulieren. Der Geldbeutel der Durchschnittsbiker(in) wächst halt grad auch nicht.


----------



## the_hias (29. August 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Die Schranke ist für den Winter hingebaut worden & ist nachts zu.
> Der Parkplatz wurde wohl sehr gerne zum driften benutzt.
> 
> Zur nächsten Saison soll es über die Straße auch einen neuen Parkplatz geben.


Ok das wusste ich nicht. Mangels Auto mit Heckantrieb und 60km Anreise für mich auch eher uninteressant   

Das mit dem zusätzlichen Parkplatz ist ne sehr gute Idee. Das war die letzten zwei Jahre teils wirklich nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## travelgerd (29. August 2022)

Wird aber in der "Nebensaison" wieder erträglicher werden. Hoffe ich😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2022)

Jaja


----------



## FJ836 (29. August 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Wird aber in der "Nebensaison" wieder erträglicher werden. Hoffe ich😊



Is doch schon längst wieder erträglich …. Wirklich schlimm is ja nur bis die Bikeparks in den Alpen aufmachen und das war auch schon vor dem neuen Lift so.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. August 2022)

FJ836 schrieb:


> Wirklich schlimm is ja nur bis die Bikeparks in den Alpen wieder aufmachen.


In wenn sie bald wieder schließen werden


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2022)

andere Frage: wo ist denn das untere Ende von der DH hingekommen?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. August 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> andere Frage: wo ist denn das untere Ende von der DH hingekommen?


Ist das die neue Jumpline?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das die neue Jumpline?



 und das was anstelle der Biker-X entstanden ist ist dann nur ein neuer Flowcountry-Versuch


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. August 2022)

Die aller Letzen Meter sind schon länger nach rechts umgeleitet, weil es da unten regelmäßig gekracht hat, wenn die Leute von der DH angeschossen sind und unten an der Tableline standen auch welche...


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2022)

die Umleitung nach Rechts so mittig auf die Table-line zu statt geradeaus kenn ich schon, aber der Rest von der (alten) Mittelstation/Schotterweg bis runter ist woh auch neu gemacht worden mit der "Jumpline"? Da fehlten ja doch etlliche Steine und es gab neue Sprünge.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. August 2022)

Ja. Ist jetzt viel glatter.

Wie auch manches zB auf der Enduro 2.

Damit auch weiterhin die Stürze mit Helikopter- und Bergwachteinsatz nur auf der Flowcountry passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (31. August 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ja. Ist jetzt viel glatter.
> 
> Wie auch manches zB auf der Enduro 2.
> 
> Damit auch weiterhin die Stürze mit Helikopter- und Bergwachteinsatz nur auf der Flowcountry passieren.



Jo den „Aussichtsfelsen“ auf der Enduro 2 ham sie leider komplett uninteressant gemacht: super schade.

Die restlichen Veränderungen auf der Enduro 2 sind eher Instandhaltungsmaßnahmen die sich wieder einfahren werden bzw. Lassen sich solche Stellen ned anders reparieren, als sie erst mal zu glätten.


----------



## FJ836 (31. August 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> In wenn sie bald wieder schließen werden



In Herbst hab ich noch keinen extrem vollen Tag erlebt.


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (5. September 2022)

weiß jemand ob die Betreiber kapiert haben das die Jumpline die goldene Himbeere gewonnen hat?! 
Wahnsinn wie schlecht die gebaut ist...man kann bei den Preisen nur hoffen das nächste Saison andere Shaper an die Strecke ran dürfen.
Der DH hat das Shapen im unteren Stück gut getan...die kaputten Landungen der Sprünge waren ja nicht mehr feierlich  + gefährlich. Die langgezogene Rechtskurve (Anlieger) waren für das Rad härter als die gesamte Strecke...
Enduro2 passt doch?! Bissl pflegen undGefahrenstellen entschärfen sollte schon erlaubt sein!


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. September 2022)

Wenn es Socialmedia-Team nicht schläft, sollten sie das mitbekommen haben. Sagen schon regelmäßig Leute, wie schlecht es ist .


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. September 2022)

wenn die jetzt noch in Spicak ihre "Interpretation" von "Flowtrail" überarbeiten abreißen und neu bauen, könnte zumindest dort irgendwann wieder was werden, so ist Spicak leider auch irgendwie raus 

Bilder und Kommentare hier https://www.instagram.com/p/ChpKhJiKOox/ sagen eigentlich alles.


----------



## FJ836 (5. September 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> Enduro2 passt doch?! Bissl pflegen undGefahrenstellen entschärfen sollte schon erlaubt sein!


Naja me wirkliche Gefahrenstelle war das keine.
Jeder der es bis dahin fahrend geschafft hat, konnte nach kurzem schauen oder zuschauen auch diese Stelle problemlos fahren. 
Falls nicht, andere Strecke nehmen … gibt ja genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_hias (6. September 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob die Betreiber kapiert haben das die Jumpline die goldene Himbeere gewonnen hat?!
> Wahnsinn wie schlecht die gebaut ist...man kann bei den Preisen nur hoffen das nächste Saison andere Shaper an die Strecke ran dürfen.
> ...


Wie sie es machen passts nicht   
Keine Jumpline = Hate weil keine Jumpline 
Jumpline = Hate weil "falsch" gebaut.

Die Strecken müssen hald soviele Besucher wie möglich ansprechen, das tut eine Monster Jumpline nur sehr bedingt, eine kleine Jumpline allerdings sehr wohl.

Wenns danach ginge, was jeder will, bräuchte der Geißkopf je Strecke fünf Varianten von grün bis Black Diamond damit alle zufrieden sind. Ich wünsche mir seit Jahren eine etwas von den ganz großen Sprüngen entschärte DH-Variante, da ich mich in dem Bereich noch deutlich steigern muss um das flüssig hinzubekommen. Dafür dürften Freeride, Evil Eye und Enduro 1+2 gerne noch einen größeren Bruder bekommen der schneller ist. 
Aber ich fürchte, ich werde da enttäuscht werden und muss nehmen was die da hinbauen  

Für die krassen Sachen fahrt man hald dann nach Schladming, Leogang oder PDS.


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. September 2022)

the_hias schrieb:


> Die Strecken müssen hald soviele Besucher wie möglich ansprechen, das tut eine Monster Jumpline nur sehr bedingt, eine kleine Jumpline allerdings sehr wohl.



Das Problem an der Jumpline sind ja noch nicht mal die Sprünge selbst, die wären ja okay.
Aber wenn du für jeden Sprung treten musst, dass du überhaupt Schwung hast, weil die Kurven den jedes Mal wieder rauben, läuft was verkehrt


----------



## the_hias (6. September 2022)

Ja einige der Kurven sind wirklich suboptimal gebaut, da wären mehr Banking bzw. höhere Anlieger echt nötig. Gerade vor dem Double wäre das ne gute Idee. Der is nämlich echt knapp bei mir.


----------



## m1chael_s (2. Oktober 2022)

War denn die letzten Tage jemand und kann etwas über den Status der Strecken sagen. 
Würd morgen gern, soll ja auch schöner werden. 
Aber bei ca 60 l in 2,5 Tagen bin ich mir unsicher!


----------



## m1chael_s (20. Oktober 2022)

Millionenschwere Investitionen in den Bikepark am Geißkopf


----------



## FJ836 (20. Oktober 2022)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Millionenschwere Investitionen in den Bikepark am Geißkopf



Als wenn der Hubsi auch nur Ansatzweise verstanden hätte was da passiert 😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## Smithie (20. Oktober 2022)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Millionenschwere Investitionen in den Bikepark am Geißkopf


Das heisst jetzt hoffentlich nicht, dass die bestehenden schönen Wanderwege (z.B. vom Gipfel zur Wastlsäge) massakriert und rollatorgerecht ausgebaut werden ... 🤔


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. Oktober 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Das heisst jetzt hoffentlich nicht, dass die bestehenden schönen Wanderwege (z.B. vom Gipfel zur Wastlsäge) massakriert und rollatorgerecht ausgebaut werden ... 🤔


Dee wird zum Uphillflow! So wie alle anderen Strecken und Wanderwege!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2022)

Angaben ohne Gewähr - der Trailpark soll auf der anderen Straßenseite entstehen, ebenso wie ein neuer Parkplatz 

Highlight der Trails ist dann die Brandruine vom Hotel


----------



## leFafnir (24. Oktober 2022)

Der alte Parkplatz, soll wohl komplett ein offizieller  Campingplatz werden.
Gebühr steht noch nicht fest, wohl irgendwas zwischen 5-15€ pP.

Strecken wurden seit meinem letzten Besuch auch wieder entschärft. Enduro 1 ist im ersten Drittel jedes Wurzel/ Rumpefeld,  durch eine Sand/Lehm Schicht entschärft. Enduro 2 hat einige neue Steinkurven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Oktober 2022)

Und wann war das? letzte Woche hätte ich da schon noch einige Wurzeln gesehen 🤔


----------



## leFafnir (24. Oktober 2022)

Diese Woche, sah recht neu aus. War dann am Samstag ein reines Matschfeld. Wie das jetzt aussieht kp. Bin da am Freitag gefühlt nur durchgerollt und einen neuen PR auf Straka geholt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Oktober 2022)

Und die untere DH ist jetzt wirklich die neue Jumpline, so ohne Steine, dafür ist die eigentliche Jumpline ab der Hälfte gesperrt mit Umleitung über die alte Dual-Slalom(?) oder was da neben der alten Biker-X noch war. 

Das Ding da auf der Freeride dafür passt da imho gut hin von den Abmessungen:


----------



## xlacherx (24. Oktober 2022)

Naja, aber irgendwann musst halt auch mal ausgebessert werden.
Ausfahren / waschen wird sich das so oder so immer wieder


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. Oktober 2022)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Diese Woche, sah recht neu aus. War dann am Samstag ein reines Matschfeld. Wie das jetzt aussieht kp. Bin da am Freitag gefühlt nur durchgerollt und einen neuen PR auf Straka geholt.


Dafür ist die enduro 2 im mittleren/unteren Teil ziemlich ausgebombt. Ich glaube die Shaper da fahren selber nicht Fahrrad. Streckenteile die eigentlich gut fahrbar waren werden entschärft und dafür werden Sachen die total ausgefahren sind ignoriert.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Oktober 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und die untere DH ist jetzt wirklich die neue Jumpline, so ohne Steine, ....


Dachte ich mir letzten Freitag auch.
Ist ja ganz lustig, aber wenn man das Gap über den Weg sauber fährt und bissl laufen lässt, springt man bei einem der Sprüngen danach gnadenlos ins Flache. War glaub der 2. danach. Mit einem Enduro Rad kann das schon ordentlich knallen.

Für eine Jumpline müßte da mehr Landung hin. Die aktuelle "Jumpline" sollte man umbenennen oder versuchen zu verheimlichen. Ist halt eine Strecke um Fahrer, welche die Freeride überfordert, nach unten zu bringen.

Die Ausbesserungen auf der Enduro 2 fahren sich schnell wieder fest. Es wurde bereits am Freitag an den Strecken gearbeitet. Der Rest folgt bestimmt bald. Das passt schon.


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Oktober 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dafür ist die eigentliche Jumpline ab der Hälfte gesperrt mit Umleitung



Dann besteht ja doch Hoffnung, dass sie da was überarbeiten :O


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Oktober 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn die jetzt noch in Spicak ihre "Interpretation" von "Flowtrail" überarbeiten abreißen und neu bauen, könnte zumindest dort irgendwann wieder was werden, so ist Spicak leider auch irgendwie raus
> 
> Bilder und Kommentare hier https://www.instagram.com/p/ChpKhJiKOox/ sagen eigentlich alles.


So schlimm in Spicak? Da muss ich mal schauen ob es aktuelle Videos von den Strecken gibt (mein letzter Besuch dort ist schon 4 Jahre her)
Wollte eigentlich am Sa/So nach Spicak und Mo am Geisskopf fahren...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2022)

ich war vor 2 Wochen(?) weil GK zu voll und es war sehr meh 😬 Die rote linksrum ist so wie immer und in erstaunlich gutem Zustand (weil einfach nix los war und ist), die neue grüne rechts rum ist eher schlechter Versuch von Flowcountry, einige Ecken zum treten weil der Schwung nicht reicht und vor allem noch weit weg von fertig. Damals war sie an der Stelle zu Ende, wo man schon früher rüber auf die rote konnte, wo auch die for Experts only rein ging, oder jetzt ein paar Kurven oberhalb der neuen Holz-Wallride. Alles weitere gibts noch nicht, die Querung rüber zur Struggle gibts nicht mehr, die engen Kurven + Drop kommt entsprechend auch nicht mehr hin.
Die for Experts only ist aktuell nicht, da fehlt mittlerweile der halbe Wald  und die Bäume lagen alle noch in der Strecke rum.  Bleibt also wenn man einigermaßen fahren will die rote und eine ziemlich ausgewaschene Struggle. 
Btw. durch den Neubau an der Liftstation ist's einerseits auch eher schlecht mit Parkplätzen, andererseits war das da Sonntags kein Problem: man kann nur am Bagjump auf der Wiese parken, hinter der Bergwacht den Weg rauf und links oberhalb hinter der Turnhalle, der Rest ist alles mit Baumaterial vollgestellt, also rechts von der Zufahrt gegenüber der Kasse und vor der Turnhalle. Aber das hatte an einem sonnigen Sonntag locker gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FJ836 (25. Oktober 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und die untere DH ist jetzt wirklich die neue Jumpline, so ohne Steine, dafür ist die eigentliche Jumpline ab der Hälfte gesperrt mit Umleitung über die alte Dual-Slalom(?) oder was da neben der alten Biker-X noch war.
> 
> Das Ding da auf der Freeride dafür passt da imho gut hin von den Abmessungen:
> 
> ...


Der sieht allerdings lustig aus .... aber 400km für einen Tag is mir aktuell zu teuer


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Oktober 2022)

Danke, hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an. Werde es mir aber trotzdem mal anschauen.
Vermutlich wird es am WE am GK auch wieder recht voll sein (das macht dann auch keinen Spaß).


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich war vor 2 Wochen(?) weil GK zu voll und es war sehr meh


----------



## Muckal (25. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> So schlimm in Spicak? Da muss ich mal schauen ob es aktuelle Videos von den Strecken gibt (mein letzter Besuch dort ist schon 4 Jahre her)
> Wollte eigentlich am Sa/So nach Spicak und Mo am Geisskopf fahren...



Die neue grüne ist eine Zumutung, da sieht man, dass der Park didifrei ist. Aber wer sowas gut findet, ist in Spicak eh falsch. Dort ist halt alles eine oder zwei Stufen anspruchsvoller als am Schoaskopf. Zusätzlich gibt's das Zuckerl, dass man am Lift nicht anstehen muss und die Karten billiger sind.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> So schlimm in Spicak? Da muss ich mal schauen ob es aktuelle Videos von den Strecken gibt (mein letzter Besuch dort ist schon 4 Jahre her)


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2022)

Muckal schrieb:


> Dort ist halt alles eine oder zwei Stufen anspruchsvoller als am Schoaskopf.



hilft halt nix, wenn die Strecken weniger werden...


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Oktober 2022)

Genau, ist ja ok wenn es rumpliger/ schwieriger ist. Schade halt nur wenn wegen so ner Strecke wie im Video oben andere Strecken geopfert werden.

Aber nicht falsch verstehen, z.b. die FLowline am GK finde ich schon spaßig. Wenn gut gebaut ist das als Ergänzung ne gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (25. Oktober 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hilft halt nix, wenn die Strecken weniger werden...



Da geb ich dir Recht, finde es auch sehr schade,  dass es die Forest VIRGIN nicht mehr gibt,  aber wenn ich nen Tag frei habe fahre ich weiterhin gerne die 40km weiter nach Osten. Und das obwohl ich mittlerweile so ungeübt bin, dass ich nicht mal mehr die grösseren Features auf der roten fahre...Pusssssyyy...

Was anderes und zurück zum Thema: Wie weit geht der Drop auf der Freeride? Sieht auf dem Bild kurz mit zu flacher und kurzer Landung aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Oktober 2022)

Muckal schrieb:


> Was anderes und zurück zum Thema: Wie weit geht der Drop auf der Freeride? Sieht auf dem Bild kurz mit zu flacher und kurzer Landung aus?



das passt schon recht gut, vom Schotterweg her halt zweimal antreten, rechtskurve, der kleine Kicker und dann no brakes  und passt schon, der Northshore bzw. davor gehts auch leicht bergauf, wirklich zu schnell musst schon wollen  Zumindest waren beim ersten anschauen eine Menge Reifenabdrücke auf dem Buckel der Landung bzw. davor, einfach nur langsam runter fallen lassen wird definitiv nix


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (25. Oktober 2022)

Im freeride gibt's doch im unteren Teil jetz auch noch einen holzdrop. Schöner flatdrop 😅


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Oktober 2022)

weil ich's gerade sehe:






wie oft und wie lange haben die an der DH rumgebastelt aber diese 5m Dauer-Sumpf immer vollständig ignoriert?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. Oktober 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> weil ich's gerade sehe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1574792
> 
> ...


Meinst das ändert sich jetzt 🙃


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. Oktober 2022)

m1chael_s schrieb:


> Millionenschwere Investitionen in den Bikepark am Geißkopf





Smithie schrieb:


> Das heisst jetzt hoffentlich nicht, dass die bestehenden schönen Wanderwege (z.B. vom Gipfel zur Wastlsäge) massakriert und rollatorgerecht ausgebaut werden ... 🤔





Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Dee wird zum Uphillflow! So wie alle anderen Strecken und Wanderwege!!!


Wird wohl nix taugen (wenn man das hier liest)
Pressemitteilung

_"mit fünf unterschiedlichen Mountainbike-Strecken wendet sich in erster Linie an Anfänger und E-Biker. Die Trails können von der kompletten Familie befahren werden und sollen es der Region ermöglichen, neue Zielgruppen zu erschließen..."
"Zudem soll auch ein barrierefreier Trail...angeboten werden"
"Damit entsteht eine gute Ergänzung zum bereits bestehenden MTB Bikepark Geisskopf, die künftig auch eine weniger erfahrene Zielgruppe anspricht"_


----------



## Muckal (27. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wird wohl nix taugen (wenn man das hier liest)
> Pressemitteilung
> 
> _"mit fünf unterschiedlichen Mountainbike-Strecken wendet sich in erster Linie an Anfänger und E-Biker. Die Trails können von der kompletten Familie befahren werden und sollen es der Region ermöglichen, neue Zielgruppen zu erschließen..."
> ...



Für Familien ist das evtl eine gute Sache, wenn gut gemacht. Dabei sollte natürlich auch für Papa noch was spannendes dabei sein,  und da seh ich das Problem am Geisskopf.


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2022)

Wird was gemacht, wird gemotzt.
Wird nix gemacht, wird gemotzt.

Der Geißkopf kann eh nix richtig machen - von daher passt das schon.


----------



## teatimetom (27. Oktober 2022)

Das Schlammlich mit dem Sprung davor war ein Signature move.
Abspringen - Landen - kleben bleiben - versuchen nicht über den Lenker zu gehen.
Das soll weg? 😭😭


----------



## FJ836 (27. Oktober 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Wird was gemacht, wird gemotzt.
> Wird nix gemacht, wird gemotzt.
> 
> Der Geißkopf kann eh nix richtig machen - von daher passt das schon.


Ach ich mag den Geiskopf mit all seinen Ecken und Kanten, leider immer so weit für einen Tag und im Herbst im Kofferraum schlafen is jetz auch ned so mein Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (27. Oktober 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Wird was gemacht, wird gemotzt.
> Wird nix gemacht, wird gemotzt.
> 
> Der Geißkopf kann eh nix richtig machen - von daher passt das schon.


Also ich persönlich fand den Stand bevor sie die Freeride "verändert" haben ganz gut   wann war das? 2016 rum?


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2022)

I woas @Muckal  

Bin voraussichtlich am Samstag zum fröhlichen anstehen hinten und nehm vllt zwecks der Gaudi es XC-HT mit, dann ist anspruchsvoller


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. Oktober 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> und nehm vllt zwecks der Gaudi es XC-HT mit,


Da bist dann mit rauf fahren schneller oben als mitm Lift (und anstehen) 🤔
🤣


----------



## travelgerd (27. Oktober 2022)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> I woas @Muckal
> 
> Bin voraussichtlich am Samstag zum fröhlichen anstehen hinten und nehm vllt zwecks der Gaudi es XC-HT mit, dann ist anspruchsvoller


Samstags fährt man auch nicht hin.


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. Oktober 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Samstags fährt man auch nicht hin.



Es gibt da so einen limitierenden Faktor, der es gelegentlich nicht anders zu lässt - der Terminkalender.
Bin da aber schmerzfrei und setz mich notfalls auf a Weizen oder drei zum Steffen 



Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Da bist dann mit rauf fahren schneller oben als mitm Lift (und anstehen) 🤔
> 🤣



Sehr gut möglich


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Oktober 2022)

Was denkt ihr, ist morgen am Sonntag viel los am Geisskopf?
Spicak reicht mir jetzt eigentlich schon nach einem Tag (gibt quasi nur zwei Strecken hier)


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (29. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, ist morgen am Sonntag viel los am Geisskopf?
> Spicak reicht mir jetzt eigentlich schon nach einem Tag (gibt quasi nur zwei Strecken hier)


Naja, mit dem alten lift ist man 45 min angestanden und 15 min hat man bis oben gebraucht. Heute steht man nur noch an 😁


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Oktober 2022)

Aber sicher kein 45min? Oder wie war's heute?
Also anstehen musstest heute in Spicak nie, aber dafür braucht der Lift gefühlt ne halbe Stunde rauf...

Man kann auch noch ne alte Line (parallel zur Struggle, die mit der Wippe) fahren wenn man den Einstieg gefunden hat. So als Secret Enduro/Freeride Line). Ansonsten nur den ganzen Tag black Friday und Struggle wird dann schon Mal langweilig.
Denke ich bleib morgen noch dort und dann geht's erst am Mo an den Geisskopft


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (29. Oktober 2022)

ja das nervt in Spicak maximal.
Weiß jemand ob die "alte" Linie wie von dir beschrieben nächstes Jahr wieder reaktiviert wird?
Ohne ist es wirklich zu langweilig;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2022)

Gestern wars OK, hatte mit mehr gerechnet. 

Jumpline hat erste Update erhalten, leider noch sehr weich.
Aber vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass es eine Verbesserung war.


----------



## null-2wo (2. November 2022)

gestern wars echt perfekt, trails bissi zerbombt aber griffig, wir haben für unsere 10 abfahrten in summe vielleicht 20 minuten angestanden  dazu sonnenschein und fernsicht  bin auch mal die "jumpline" runter, die war mir aber zu weich und jetzt schon zu zerfahren. entweder sind die jumps zu groß, der boden zu langsam oder ich fahr zu scheiße. vielleicht doch einfach 10 cm brechsand draufkippen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (2. November 2022)

Montag war auch Top (auch wenn man doch das ein oder andere mal länger anstehen musste). Für 21 Abfahrten hat es in Summer aber dann doch gereicht...

Wenn hier immer die Rede von der "Jumpline" ist, welche Strecke ist damit gemeint? Die Line die unten parallel zur DH verläuft (ehemalige 4x)?


----------



## null-2wo (2. November 2022)

genau die.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2022)

2cent zur Jumpline: wo die vorletztes Wochenende ab der Hälfte gesperrt war, haben die offenbar einige sinnvollere Kurven und Tables gebaut, die waren noch weich weil frisch gebaut.


----------



## Sub-Zero (2. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wenn hier immer die Rede von der "Jumpline" ist, welche Strecke ist damit gemeint? Die Line die unten parallel zur DH verläuft (ehemalige 4x)?





null-2wo schrieb:


> genau die.


oh dann bin ich die nicht gefahren... 
Anspruchsvoller als die Sprünge auf der parallel laufenden DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> 2cent zur Jumpline: wo die vorletztes Wochenende ab der Hälfte gesperrt war, haben die offenbar einige sinnvollere Kurven und Tables gebaut, die waren noch weich weil frisch gebaut.


+1   

Hatte am Montag überlegt noch rumzufahren, war eh in der Gegend.
Aber war doch ziemlich platt nach dem Ritt auf den Arber und wieder runter


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> oh dann bin ich die nicht gefahren...
> Anspruchsvoller als die Sprünge auf der parallel laufenden DH?



hahahahaha nein. 

die neuen Sprünge sind halt höhere Table, das alte ist einfach nur Unsinn.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Dezember 2022)




----------



## xlacherx (1. Januar 2023)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1609403


War jemand die Tage vor Ort ? Wie sind denn die Bedingungen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Januar 2023)

xlacherx schrieb:


> War jemand die Tage vor Ort ? Wie sind denn die Bedingungen?



Kann ich dir in etwa einer halben Stunde etwa sagen  dann bin ich die erste Runde gefahren.


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Januar 2023)

Ich war am Freitag. War gut. Strecken sind halt nicht gemacht worden, aber gibt schlimmeres.
Anstehzeiten Freitag waren hervorragend. Flow und Enduro1 waren gut zu fahren  .

Gibt aber nur Tageskarten, Punktekarten ausm Sommer sind auch nicht freigeschalten...


----------



## xlacherx (1. Januar 2023)

Ich glaub ich weis, was ich morgen mach 😍


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Januar 2023)

War echt ok, gefühlt weniger slippery als im Oktober/November. Nix los, maximal 3-4 Leute vor einem am Lift. Teilweise nur genug Wasser und Schneereste, gibt schon ein paar tiefe Stellen. Aber insgesamt echt top gerade für die Jahreszeit


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Januar 2023)

Aktuellste Info.


----------

